# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u PETROVOJ

## BHany

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma otvaram novu temu _Potpomognuta u Petrovoj
_
*Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 
*

*Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati (chat ćemo brisati, također, bez upozorenja)*. Nastojat ćemo u tome biti dosljedni koliko nam mogućnosti dopuštaju jer želimo da na ovoj temi, kao i na svim drugima, prije svega budu dostupne informacije. 

*SRETNO SVIMA 

**STARA TEMA*

----------


## BHany

*Kopiram sa stare teme. Ako imate novijih informacija, slobodno mi javite da ih ispravim, ili ih sami napišite. Hvala.
*



> *KBC ZAGREB - KLINIKA ZA ŽENSKE BOLESTI I PORODE - "PETROVA"*
> Zavod za humanu reprodukciju i endokrinologiju 
> Petrova 13, 10000 Zagreb
> tel: 01/4604-722, 4604-723





> UZV se obavlja u ambulantama - od ulaznih vrata u  glavnu zgradu poći kroz prolaz na lijevo, proći pored lifta i opet  lijeva vrata i dođete u čekaonicu gdje se nalaze ambulante. Uputnicu  predati u kancelariju (uvijek otvorena) gdje su većinom dvije sestre. 
> 
>   Neki liječnici UZV obavljaju i u podrumu - od ulaznih vrata u glavnu  zgradu - na vrata lijevo kao prema poliklinici pa liftom dolje ili na  vrata desno kao prema CEF-u pa lijevo stepenicama prema dolje. 
> 
>   Na UZV treba doći u vrijeme koje je zakazano, po mogućnosti nešto  ranije. Po dolasku predati uputnicu primarnog ginekologa na šalteru.
> 
> Labos za vađenje krvi (hormoni, ßHCG, spermiogrami i davanje ejakulata  za AIH, IVF, ICSI) je u zgradici iza glavne zgrade - proći s lijeve  strane glavne zgrade, skrenuti iza nje par metara desno ili od UZV izaći  van kroz staklena vrata, skrenuti nalijevo dvadesetak metara i zgrada  je s desne strane.
> 
> Otvaranje košuljice za "bolničko liječenje" - polukružni šalter ispred CEF-a; sestra Goga. Broj telefona tamo je 01 / 4604 763
> ...





> *PON*    Doc.dr.sc. Dinka Pavičić-Baldani
>           Doc.dr.sc. Miro Kasum
> *UTO*    Doc.dr.sc. Marina Šprem-Goldštajn
>           Prof.dr.sc. Velimir Šimunić
> *SRI*     Dr.sc. Mihajlo Strelec
>           Prof.dr.sc. Branko Radaković
> *ČET*    Prof.dr.sc. Hrvoje Vrčić
>           Prof.dr.sc. Velimir Šimunić
> *PET*     Dr.med. Ivana Jurković

----------


## sanjalica82

danas sam bila po lijekove..stvar je ovakva..
kako labos ide na godisnji od 20 ili 21.12. svi postupci se prebacuju u 1mj osim ako nekome ciklus ne pocne prvih 5 dana u 12mj.
sestra irena moli sve zene za razumijevanje.
znaci dobit cete liste koje mozete uzeti doma i javiti se sestri ireni sredinom 12mj kad cete dobit lijekove..tako je meni dala moju listu i rekla je da se tad javim.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Treba se naručiti za spermiogram i kad su nalazi gotovi?

----------


## snupi

da trebas nazvati njihov lab i da da te naruce  za sgram , koji je gotov za dan ,dva.

----------


## Mary Ann

Do sada sam bila na SD i mislim otići pa mi je jedna od opcija Petrova. Koliko se čeka prvi pregled i konzultacije i kakvo je stanje sa lijekovima?
zahvaljujem  :Smile:

----------


## philipa

Ja sam se danas naručila i dobila termin za srijedu..za prvi pregled, a ostalo ti nemogu pomoći.Nije im bitan dan ciklusa..

----------


## ivana999

Na konzultacije se ceka oko mjesec dana..mozda malo i manje..ovisi kojeg dr.zelis..

----------


## philipa

Moji utisci sa Petrove-nula bodova...1.puta došla,samo razgovor,pregleda nema,idući puta 3 uputnice,pregled,uzv!!!,spermiogram(za koji se naručuje pa ako kojim slučajem niste iz Zg,a ne odgovara ciklusu za uzv ili pregled možete samo čekati ili dati kojih 800,kn za put samo radi toga)...jedino što priznaju nalaze hormona drugih bolnica,spermiogram ne.. :cupakosu:

----------


## bella77

Naručuje li se u Petrovoj za hormone? Gore piše da se naručuje, ali mi nije jasno kako unaprijed da znam kada će mi biti 2-5 DC?

----------


## Kyra Ars

Pozdrav, cure drage... Kako se naručuje na prvi pregled, tj. konzultacije (telefonom ili mailom)? Koji je broj, ovaj u prvom postu? Zahvaljujem  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Kyra*,naručiti se možeš samo osobno ili mailom: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr
Informacije možeš dobiti na tel. 01 4604 723

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Alo, alo - Petrovke!

Ja krećem u nedjelju s pikanjem - dakle s 21. dc krećem s Decapeptylom - a od 2. dc onda uz Decapeptyl uzimam i Gonal.

Već sam zaboravila kako je to bilo u prvom postupku (a sestra Irena se ne javlja na telefon) - da li vaditi krv idem 2 dc ili 3 dc? Da li 1 dc zovem da javim da mi kreće stimulirani postupak? A što ako 1 dc bude vikendom?

Sad sam kao početnica - onaj prvi neuspjeli postupak sam apsolutno izbrisala iz pamćenja. 

Hvala!

----------


## žužy

*anka*,meni je bila sestra Irena rekla da ne moram zvati 1. dc več samo počnem s pikicama 2. dan...i znam da mi je rekla da ako mi prva fm pada za vikend,da joj javim u četvrtak.
Kaj se tiče vađenja krvi,tu ti nemrem pomoći,nikad nisam vadila tad krv.
Probaj pogledati u starim papirima,možda ti tam kaj piše.Ili budi uporna u zvanju :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Izgleda da ću morat biti uporna u zvanju  :Cool: 

Izgleda da samo moj dr R traži vađenje krvi na početku ciklusa - i ne samo na početku... Zadnji put sam čini mi se 3 puta vadila krv u Petrovoj. Čim su čuli čija sam pacijentica, odmah su mi bili dali višekratnu internu uputnicu  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

Da...jedini put dok sam ja tam vadila krv u postupku je bilo od njega,al na zadnjoj fm.Određivao mi je prog.

----------


## linalena

Imam jednu insajdersku informaciju u vezi postupaka u Petrovoj..... preuređuju jedan dio kako bi punkcije i transfere imale dole gdje je sve ostalo a ne da nas vozaju u operacijske sale. Nadam se i većem i boljem labosu, boljim uvjetima i lakšim danima parova u postupcima

----------


## ljubilica

woooow linalena, to bi bilo divno!!!!!!!!! još malo prisluškuj pa nam javljaj

----------


## ljubilica

a jel znaš u kojoj je to fazi?

----------


## linalena

grubi građevinski radovi, dakle povadili prozore, podove i sada su počeli nanovotaj dio svakodnevno gledam s prvog kata lijevo gdje je neonatologija, meni se čini da je to dio gdje su ambulante skroz lijevo ondje gdje su išle trudnice piškiti ili k anesteziologu

----------


## kameleon

nestrpljiva anka, meni su rekli da dođem vaditi krv 2dc da čekiraju hormone E2, P4 i LH_..e sad, ne znam šta će biti ako to padne za vikend, a moglo bi..piše mi tamo na uputama da zovem sestru Irenu na 4604-763!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Kameleon*, hvala!

Meni u papirima od zadnjeg postupka piše LH, P4, E2 na 1.dc. Ali mislim da nisam išla 1.dc vaditi krv - to definitivno nisamVjerojatno su krivo upisali i mislim da sam to isto 2.dc obavila - ali želim provjeriti sa sestrom Irenom - tebi će vjerojatno reći da dođeš 3dc, a kod mene je lako moguće da i 2dc i 3dc padnu na vikend.  

Čula sam se sa sestrom Ivom - sestra Irena u ponedjeljak dolazi s godišnjega. Tako da ću je u ponedjeljak pokušati dobiti. 

Možda budemo kad skupa u Petrovoj - javi mi kad budeš da se malo družimo u čekaonici.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

cure ako kaj trebate izu Petrove, neku info ili društvo dok ste dole, slobodno mi pošaljete pp tu sam i često mi je dosadno

----------


## ljubilica

> grubi građevinski radovi, dakle povadili prozore, podove i sada su počeli nanovotaj dio svakodnevno gledam s prvog kata lijevo gdje je neonatologija, meni se čini da je to dio gdje su ambulante skroz lijevo ondje gdje su išle trudnice piškiti ili k anesteziologu


i opet kroz punu cekaonicu u spavacici. Svi nas gledaju, mi pod stresom - ma super.

----------


## bernica

Anka,dr.R je i meni napisal da dodjem prvi dan cikl vaditi krv,ali mi je sestra irena rekla da on tak uvijek napise krivo,da trebam ipak doci drugi dan ciklusa. Ujutro vadis krv a do popodne ti jave dal startas taj dan. Ja sam prosli put islaa vaditi krv i na drugi i treci dan i tek onda pocela s 
pikanjem

----------


## frodo

Cure moje, da se i ja nakon dužeg vremena opet javim  :Smile: 

U petak sam podignula Menopure, kroz 10-tak dana krećemo s pikanjem  :Very Happy: 
I ja sam kod doktora R. i također mi je rečeno i napisano da 1. dan ciklusa dođem na vađenje krvi, dobila sam i njihovu neku internu uputnicu ako to bude za vikend, rekla mi je sestra Vesna da, ako to bude vikend tada dođem na odjel na vađenje krvi. Kad sam pitala jel to mora biti baš prvi dan, tada mi je sestra Iva rekla da može i 1. ili 2. dan, nije tako bitno - ionako pikanje počinje 2. dan popodne.

Želim nam svima od srca uspjeh i pozitivne testiće ! :fige:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, hvala!!

Budem danas pokušala dobiti sestru Irenu - samo da se najavim. Vaše informacije su mi već puno pomogle!!!

Moja tempica divlja - da li je to od Decapeptyla? Ima li koja iskustva?

----------


## kameleon

ja idem sutra na vađenje krvi, 2dc..rekli su mi telefonski između 7 i 9...to se obavlja na odjelu ili? i ako netko zna,čekaju li se nalazi, ako da, koliko dugo?
 :Bye:

----------


## snupi

to se radi nu labu koji  je u dvoristu bolnice!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Kameleon* - nalaz ne moraš čekati. Tako je kod mene bilo zadnji put. Dakle ja sam otišla doma, a sestra Irena me je nazvala da mi kaže da modu krenuti s terapijom. Takav je bio dogovor.

----------


## kameleon

hvala anka, hormoni su ok....već je druga doza puregona u meni  :Smile: 
snupi malo sam se natražila gore, dolje...vidjela onu lijepu plavo bijelu zgradu preko puta i mislila to je to...samo nigdje nema prolaza u ogradi...bilo je baš zanimljivo..dovikivala se preko ograde sa nekim doktorom i našla  :Laughing: 
u srijedu uzv...ide još netko,pa da se malo družimo?  :Bye:

----------


## kik@

pozdrav cure
jel mi mozete reci kada dodem k dr sa svim papirima koliko se ceka za aih a koliko za ivf
znam da mi nemozete tocno reci al ono okvirno jel se ceka vise od 6 mjeseci?

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja bila u 8. Mj i dobila za 2. Mj termin. Danas imala narudjbu i donijela sve nalaze i krecemo  :Smile: . Idem na dugi protokol pa pocinjem s injekcijama 21. Dan prethodnog ciklusa i to ocekujem krajem 2. Mj

----------


## kik@

sretno željka ti si kod dr.radakovica?

----------


## Zeljka33

Da. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

> Alo, alo - Petrovke!
> 
> Ja krećem u nedjelju s pikanjem - dakle s 21. dc krećem s Decapeptylom - a od 2. dc onda uz Decapeptyl uzimam i Gonal.
> 
> Već sam zaboravila kako je to bilo u prvom postupku (a sestra Irena se ne javlja na telefon) - da li vaditi krv idem 2 dc ili 3 dc? Da li 1 dc zovem da javim da mi kreće stimulirani postupak? A što ako 1 dc bude vikendom?
> 
> Sad sam kao početnica - onaj prvi neuspjeli postupak sam apsolutno izbrisala iz pamćenja. 
> 
> Hvala!



Ja isto krecem s decapeptylom cca krajem drugog mj i isto sam sve pozaboravljala od proslog puta - ipak je proslo 6 godina  :Smile: 
Rekli su mi da negdje iza 10.2. Dodjem po lijekove i onda se nadam da ce mi dati jos neke upte. Nisu spominjali vadjenje krvi i ne sijecam se da sam zadnji put vadila, abila sam isto kod dr R. Sijecam se samo da sam svaki dan ok 17h dolazila na pikanje...da li to i sada tako ide? Ja bih ovaj put pokusala da se sama nakon 1-2 probna pikam....ako uspijem prevladati strah :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

Da osvjezim pamcenje...kad se krene sa stimulacijom pocetkom ciklusa...kada pocne prvi uzv i koliko puta se ide ( ako netko ide kod dr R - u koliko je obicno sati jer sam danas vidjela da je uzv krenuo tek oko 10:45...prije 6 g je to bilo u podrumu i dosta ranije ...oko 7-8h)
Da li se stoperica kupuje ili ne? Koliko se sijecam , prosli put sam to morala kupiti u ljekarni i bila je panika da li cu naci i jedva nasla...isto tako bilo mi pofalilo menopura jer mi je malo produzen ciklus...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Zeljka,dr R  nije bil moj doktor al mi je radil FM češče nego moj.Na uzv sam  išla oko pol 8-8,a prvi put trebaš doći od 7-9 dc.Dalje ideš uglavnom svaki drugi dan do aspiracije,a po potrebi i svaki.Ovisi o razvoju folikula.
Na pikanje dolaziš u 17h,ili se pikaš sama,to stoji i dalje.
Štopericu ne kupuješ,ništa ne plačaš..sve ljekove za stimul. kao i štopericu i potrebnu terapiju (folacin,utrogestan ili crinone) pokriva hzzo.

----------


## kik@

žužy kod kojeg si ti doktora?

----------


## Dulcinea

Koji liječnici u Petrovoj rade transfer vođen ultrazvukom?

----------


## tikki

Mislim da Vrčić radi. Šprem i Strelec sam sigurna da ne rade. Jedino u Petrovoj ne možeš računati sa 100% sigurnošću da će ti tvoj doktor raditi transfer.

----------


## ivana999

U 4.mj.idemo na ivf..kod dr.Streleca..nestrpljivo iscekujem i nadam se uspjehu..
Cure koje ste vec bile,koliko uzmete bolovanja?znam da je oko 14 dana na sifru n97,ali sam jucer bila kod svog prim.ginekologa i pitam sestru koliko imam pravo na bolovanje a ona mi kaze svega par dana..i sad mi to nikako nije jasno..

----------


## tikki

Ivana, mozda da pitas cure na odbrojavanju, vise ih tamo gleda, a i pitanje nije strogo vezano za Petrovu.
Ja nisam nikad na bolovanju pa ti ne znam odgovor.

----------


## ivana999

Tikki,ipak ti hvala..sretno u iscekivanju..

----------


## Argente

ivana999, baci oko na ovu temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3199-Ar...rava-od-HZZO-a!
Ako i ne piše, trebalo bi.
Traži negdje od 14-15 stranice nadalje, tamo počinju informacije novijeg datuma.

----------


## ivana999

Argente..hvala ti puno..

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja sam zadnji put koji je bio i uspjesan bila sam 2 dana na bolovanju: dan punkcije i na dan transfera


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

Sljedeci petak bi trebala zapoceti s pikanjem :Smile:  dugi protokol...receno mi je da nakon.10.2. Dodjem po lijekove pa molim dodatne informacije od koliko do koliko h se preuzimaju lijekovi i da li se mogu preuzeti subotom?  Kako inace ta procedura ide ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

*Zeljka33* ,obično baš dobiš datum kojega dojdeš podignuti ljekove..možda bolje da nazoveš i pitaš sestre koji dan da dođeš.Sretno!

*kik@*,ja sam bila kod dr. Streleca,sad sam na VV.

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja sam bila 29.1. I predala uputnice  i to jednu za bolnicko ljecenje i bila na zadnji dogovor s dr gdje pregledao moje hormonske nalaze .. Rekli mi samo da  dodjem nakon 10. 2 po lijekove jer sam rekla da ocekujem do 7.2. Da cu dobiti M....Nista ici cu u ponedjeljak, pa cemo vidit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

Pokupila lijekove :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ljubilica

*željka* kad krećeš? ja sad koji dan
koji protokol imaš?

----------


## Zeljka33

> *željka* kad krećeš? ja sad koji dan
> koji protokol imaš?



U petak krecem s dugim protokolom, a ti?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ljubilica

Evo cim vjestica krene, kroz dan dva - kratki protokol
Mislila sam da cemo mozda biti skupa, al ti kreces od 21.dc

----------


## Varnica

> U 4.mj.idemo na ivf..kod dr.Streleca..nestrpljivo iscekujem i nadam se uspjehu..
> Cure koje ste vec bile,koliko uzmete bolovanja?znam da je oko 14 dana na sifru n97,ali sam jucer bila kod svog prim.ginekologa i pitam sestru koliko imam pravo na bolovanje a ona mi kaze svega par dana..i sad mi to nikako nije jasno..


Na N97 14 dne, na N98 21 dan. Ja svaki puta dobijem od punkcije do bete.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk

----------


## ivana999

Varnica,hvala...kod kojeg si ti dr.?

----------


## Varnica

> Varnica,hvala...kod kojeg si ti dr.?


Kod prof.V.
Na otpusnom pismu uobičajeno piše mirovanje dva tjedna, temeljem toga moj primarni ginekolog daje bolovanje.

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## ivana999

Onda super!nemam razloga za brigu..

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja sutra krecem s pikanjem decapeptyl i to cu ovaj put sama :Smile: . Da li treba javiti u Petrovu da sam zapocela? I da li za uzv trebaju uputnice ili ne? Predala sam za bolnicko ljecenje, ali prije par godina je to bilo drugacije koliko se sijecam....mislim da sam morala i za uzv ili sam pobrkala s trudnocom  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Uputnica za boln. liječenje ti pokriva cijeli postupak,znači i sve ultrazvuke,punkciju i transfer.
A kaj se javljanja tiče,ako ti je sestra rekla da se javiš,zvr ju.Meni je bila rekla da ne moram.
Samo ako mi prvi uzv padne za vikend,da nazovem u četvrtak da se najavim.
Sretno Zeljka!

----------


## Zeljka33

Hvala


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Zeljka33

Krenila s menopurom samostalno...u utorak bi trebala na uzv i taman imam za pikanje do tada...malo me strah da ne ostanem bez lijekova a da u utorak ne stignem pa cu u petak svratiti do petrove...po mojim procjenama kako je islo prosli put punkcija bi mi trebala biti za onaj drugi vikend...valjda nece biti problem sto je vikend

----------


## ninalica

Drage cure nova sam ovdje i trebala bi pomoć u vezi pretraga koje trebam obaviti.
Trebam obaviti pretrage za hepatitis A,B i C ; HIV,WAR(Sifilis) i pretrage Kg i Rh faktor. 
Sad me zanima da li te pretrage mogu obavljati kad imam menstruaciju?S time da mi je danas 4 dan menstruacije. 
Hvala unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*Zeljka33* ,ne brini,rade oni i vikendom..bome je meni više postupaka padalo u nedjelju nego u tjednu.Samo,onda nikad nije bilo mog doktora.
A kaj se ljekova tiče,oni tako naštimaju da ti bude dovoljno do ultrazvuka i kontrole,pa onda odrede na dalje.
Mislim da se na prvi uzv treba doči oko 7.-8. dc,pa vidi kad ti paše bolje.Ali pazi si na to,bitno je vidjeti na vrijeme kak reagiraš.
Sretno s drugom srečicom!

----------


## ivana999

Nema to veze..mozes bez obzira na menstr.
Jesi se vec narucila?

----------


## ninalica

Pa zar se treba naručiti  :Sad:  ?

----------


## ninalica

I kako se te pretrage uopće obavljaju?Jel se treba pripremiti kako?

----------


## Argente

To ti je najobičnije vađenje krvi, ne trebaš se pripremati nikako (ni biti natašte).

----------


## ivana999

Pa meni su rekli da treba..pa smo se ja i mm narucili mailom..dvadesetak dana cekali pregled,nalaze sedam!

----------


## Zeljka33

> *Zeljka33* ,ne brini,rade oni i vikendom..bome je meni više postupaka padalo u nedjelju nego u tjednu.Samo,onda nikad nije bilo mog doktora.
> A kaj se ljekova tiče,oni tako naštimaju da ti bude dovoljno do ultrazvuka i kontrole,pa onda odrede na dalje.
> Mislim da se na prvi uzv treba doči oko 7.-8. dc,pa vidi kad ti paše bolje.Ali pazi si na to,bitno je vidjeti na vrijeme kak reagiraš.
> Sretno s drugom srečicom!



Zvala sam i u utorak ujutro na uzv pa cemo vidjeti za lijekove dalje

----------


## Zeljka33

> I kako se te pretrage uopće obavljaju?Jel se treba pripremiti kako?



Trebas se naruciti ...ceka se 20tak dana, a onda nalaz za 7.  Kad smo ja i mm imali termin za vadjenje nacekali se...bila guzvara nije bilo mjesta u cekaonici ni za stajanje...cca 1,5-2 h.  A kad smo se dosli naruciti bilo prazno  :Smile: .  Mi smo bili na zavodu za transfuziju u petrovoj ulici blizu petrove bolnice

Ne treba biti ni nataste ni nikakva priprema...samo dodjete i izvadi vam krv i to je to

----------


## Zeljka33

Inace mi radili sve zive pretrage po popisu i papirologiju, a na kraju dr uzeo i gledao samo moje hormonske i ginekoloske nalaze....ostalo nitko nije ni pitao ni pogledao a dobila lijekove....sad mozda zato sto smo mi vec bili prije 6 g na postupku, ali bez obzira sam se osjecala glupo sto smo trcali vamo tamo i panika ocu sve skupiti i jel treba svjeze itd

----------


## ninalica

Cure,ja sam iz Varaždina pa sam to obavila ovaj tjedan bez naručivanja,samo sam došla ujutro tamo a moj dečko će sad ovaj tjedan ići.
Pa nalazi mi vrijede u Petrovoj iz Varaždina?
Jedino što će moj dečko spermiogram morat u Petrovoj jer na tome kao inzistiraju.

----------


## ninalica

Iskreno,mene je tako svega strah  :Sad:  
Meni je to prvi puta a i jako se bojim kako ću s inekcijama jer nisam baš s pikanjem na ti  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

cure u postupcima u petrovoj, zanima me da li i ovdje svi liječnici idu s cetrotide ili se dobiva i decapeptyl?

Kakvi su protokoli koje dobivate?

----------


## Zeljka33

ja sam s decapeptyl dugi protokol od 21. dc

----------


## Kadauna

VV samo ide s cetrotidima pa sam se bojala da sve hrvatske državne klinike rade isto ili slično.. hvala željka33, ali onda me zanima zašto VV tako radi?

----------


## ivana999

Ninalica,isla sam ti poslati pp,pa ne ide..

----------


## kameleon

*Kaudana* i ja sam imala  decapeptyl i puregon- dugi protokol..

----------


## ljubilica

Menopur+cetrotide u prijasnjim, sada gonal+decapeptyl (kratki agonist protokol)

----------


## ninalica

Ivana999 ne možeš mi poslati pp jer mislim da nemam dovoljno postova,ja sam ovdje nova,pa moram skupiti dosta postova da bi mi netko mogao poslati pp i da bi mi bili postovi odmah objavljeni , prvo moraju proći kroz moderiranje.

----------


## ninalica

Ja ni ne znam dali ću moći ići u postupak jer mi papa nalaz nije u redu  :Sad:

----------


## bernica

Evo da se i ja malo javim... Čitam vas ali sam lijena pisat... Meni 11.ti dan ciklusa... U kratkom smo postupku s decapeptylom i menopurom... Lijevi jajnik ne radi bas najbolje i nema folikula a desno ih ima 6,7 od 16 cm na niže. Dr r veli u sri opet kontrola pa ja računam oko petka punkcija... Idemo po treću sreću  :Wink:

----------


## bernica

Ninalica sretno.. Ak ti kak mogu pomoć, javi se... Ja sam isto iz vz

----------


## ivana999

Mjesec prije ivf ostala sam prirodno trudna..nasa dijagnoza je asthenozoospermija..na prvim konzultacijama dr.nam je rekao da bi bi prirodna trudnoca bila ravna cudu..ali eto desilo se..jos ne vjerujemo..tri testa sam napravila..beta je visoka..jos cekam pon.da idem na prvi pregled..

----------


## Argente

Cure, malo sam pomela. Razgovore koji nisu usko vezani...znate već  :Smile: 
ivanin sam ostavila da znate da se odjavljuje s Petrove - ivana999, čestitam! Svima sretno dalje, pratimo se na Odbrojavanju!

----------


## Zeljka33

> Inace mi radili sve zive pretrage po popisu i papirologiju, a na kraju dr uzeo i gledao samo moje hormonske i ginekoloske nalaze....ostalo nitko nije ni pitao ni pogledao a dobila lijekove....sad mozda zato sto smo mi vec bili prije 6 g na postupku, ali bez obzira sam se osjecala glupo sto smo trcali vamo tamo i panika ocu sve skupiti i jel treba svjeze itd



Samo nadopuna...ipak me trazili papire kad sam isla po nastavak lijekova...za informaciju- trebate imati sve nalaze fotokopirane i samo se fotokopije ostavljaju. Dodatno, ako se pikate same mozete reci i dobiti i sprice i igle. 

Kako mi se blizi punkcija zanima me kakva se sada anestezija daje? Prije 6. G je bila vrlo djelotvorna i nista nisam osjetila. 
Ako ima netko nedavno iskustvo s punkcijom- transferom u petrovoj....bila bih zahvalna da malo opise kako bi osvjezila pamcenje  :Smile: 

Ispalo je nezgodno sto mi nitko nije rekao da trebam vadit krv prvi dan m, a pisalo je na kosuljici...valjda nece biti problem :Sad:

----------


## bernica

Evo ja bila na punkciji jucer. Anestezija je kombinacija dormicuma i fentanila... Ima puno blaže nuspojave ... Brzi je oporavak ali malo je slabija od one prije i ipak se osjeti neka manja bol... Naravno sve je to od osobe do osobe... Sve u svemu... Nije strašno. Mi dobili 4 js, oplodilo se 2 ... U pon transfer

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja jutros bila na uzv u petrovoj, vadila krv za estradiol pa cekam nalaze. Sutra sam ujutro opet u petrovoj na uzv. Ako ima nekog da je sutra tamo, nek se javi za kofi :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

U utorak aspiracija. Receno mi da dodjem oko 7:30 nataste. Jel MM moze donijeti sa sobom "materijal"? Mi smo blizu, s autom za 10tak min. Koliko se sijecam zadnji put je nosio, jer ima problem tamo  :Smile: . Oko koliko sati cca pocinju aspiracije ? Jel se lezi onda 2 h poslije?

----------


## bernica

Od 7:30 počinju... Za materijal od doma neznam... Lezi se otprilike sat i pol... Tak smo bar mi bili u petak... Sretno... Ja na transfer sutra

----------


## Zeljka33

Super. Rekli mi da moze, bila sada na stopericu

----------


## Zeljka33

Btw rekla mi sestra sinoc da je najbolje za spermu 3-5 dana suzdrzavanja i da nije dobro vise. Malo kasna informacija  :Smile:  jer ce nama biti 6 dn pa za ostale da znate

----------


## bernica

Odgodili mi transfer za 2 ciklusa, zamrznuli zametke... Veli Doktor da je tak bolje jer je endic los i trebal bi se popraviti... Ako se ne popravi... Bumo uveli neku terapiju.. Veli da je tak puno veća šansa jer su kvalitetni zametci.

----------


## bubekica

Bernica los u kom smislu?

----------


## una99

Molim pacijentice prof. Pavičić- Baldani da mi kažu koliki su im razmaci između 2 stimulirana postupka, odnosno u kojem roku im se dodijele termini ( poslije stimuliranog) za nove konzultacije. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja jutros bila na aspiraciji i 11 js. Anestezija super, nisam nista osjetila. Bilo vrlo brzo gotova , mislila da nisu ni poceli a ono gotovo  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

ima li tko danas/sutra u Petrovoj? 
neka se javi na PP

----------


## Zeljka33

Zovem laboratorij vec pola sata i konstantno je zauzeto a rekli da zovem oko 10 h , jucer imala aspiraciju  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

Samo zovi,javit će se..meni su se znali javiti i prije 10 a i poslije.

----------


## Zeljka33

Stiscem stalno  :Smile:  oborila rekord 100 pokusaja poziva  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Cudno- s mobitela zvala i stalno neuspjeli poziv a sad s fiksnog zvoni i dobila cistacicu koja kaze da su svi otisli na odjel pa da zovem za pola sata

----------


## Zeljka33

Uspjela napokon- imali su problem sa centralom

----------


## ljubilica

*željka* navijam za transfer u nedjelju i da bude eskimića  :Kiss: 
jel te šta boli? ja sam imala pritisak par dana

----------


## Zeljka33

Vrlo cudno- nista me ne boli ni jucer ni danas. Evo danas na poslu vec. Transfer petak ili nedjelja. Eskimica trenutno 6

----------


## Zeljka33

Mene danas isto od sjedenja pocelo nekako pritiskati pa sam otisla kuci u udobniji polozaj  :Smile: . S obzirom na prosla 2 IVFa prije 6 g ovo mi je skroz bezbolno proslo.

----------


## Zeljka33

Da li na dan transfera treba doci i MM?  Da li sada pitaju koliko embrija vracaju?

----------


## Zeljka33

Koji je postupak za transfer? Da li treba doci nataste? Jucer sam cula cure koje su imale transfer da su morale biti punog mjehura?

----------


## Zeljka33

Dobila upute za transfer u nedjelju: doci u 8 h i ne treba nataste, ali po mogucnosti punog mjehura

----------


## ljubilica

Ja sam bila kod Vrčića na transferu i kažu da on zahtjeva da bude pun mjehur, koristi uzv prilikom transfera.... Ugl nisam imala pun mjehur, niti mi je šta rekao. Cure koje su bile samnom, znale su to unaprijed i bile su pripremljene. Na prethodnim transferima su mi rekli da ne mora biti pun mjehur. Jel znaš tko je dežuran u nedjelju?
Ne zaboravi povesti i muža jer ako bude eskimića, morate oboje potpisati pristanak za kriopohranu. Sretno, ostalo sve znaš

----------


## Zeljka33

Neznam koje dezuran ovaj vikend, prosli vikend je bio VRcic na uzv...to sam i pretpostavljala da ce trebat mm da nesto potpise...hvala

----------


## Zeljka33

Jucer bila na transferu i jutros sam isla po otpustno pismo, kad ono- nema ga  :Sad:  mozda u srijedu
Tako da nisam dobila ni upute ni kad trebam vadit betu, a srecom bolovanje mi ne treba jer sam izostala 1 dan...a utrogestan imam do cetvrtka i to sma jedva izmolila u ljekarni jer na dan punkcije sam to dobila samo na papiricu od sestre : zvala dr opce prakse koja me proslijedila da zovem soc gin, a tamo mi kazu da donesem dokumentaciju a kako mi se taj dan bas nije vozikalo odem ja u ljekarnu i tamo me pita dokumentaciju pa joj ja istresem sve sto imam....a u biti nemam nigdje neki pisani dokaz da sam u postupku i da sam bila na punkciji - sve je u petrovoj i da je negdje napisano da mi treba utrogestan....nekako sam uspijela je uvjeriti da mi da kutiju odn. proda....e sad mi se stvarno ne moljaka vise

----------


## ljubilica

Ja sam cekala tjedan dana. Mi koje smo za vikend ne dobijemo otusno pismo. I ja sam jedva uzela utrice i folacin. Trazila sam Sandru da mi da potvrdu da sam bila u petrovoj i dobila sam.
Lijekove sam dobila na kauciju pa kad su stigle up vratile su mibtih 30-ak kn. Ima li smrzlica na kraju?

----------


## Zeljka33

Nazalost nista od smrzlicz...od 6 oplodjenih na kraju 2 blastice koje su vracene i ostalo se prestalo razvijat

----------


## Zeljka33

Ma bas mi je bez veze sto se ne dobije nikakva uputa...osim sto mi je bilogica rekla da 5 dana ne naprezem misice trbusne i ne podizem nista tesko...a za utrogestan barem na neki sluzbeni papir da mogu bez moljakanja i objasnjavanja u ljekarni kupiti bez da se crvenim

----------


## žužy

Čitam pa me čudi da u ljekarni traže dokumentaciju za kupnju utrića..nisam nikad imala tih problema.Kupila bi normalno dok bi mi sfalelo,bez puno pitanja...kasnije bi samo tražila povrat novci,dok bi ginićka poslala rec.

----------


## Zeljka33

Vjerojatno ovisi u kojoj ljekarni...probati cu u neku privatnu  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

racun vrijedi 7 dana. Kazes da bi na kauciji ili kako se vec kaze

----------


## bernica

Donesete otpusno pismo koje ste dobili poslije transfera na kojem piše preporuka za utrice i na temelju toga možete ili kupiti ili uzeti na kauciju i doći po novce kad vam gin pošalje recept. Ja svog gin unapred nazovem i pošalje mi rec odma poslije punkcije. Pa mu naknadno donesem otpusno. Ako nikak drukčije... Objasnite da  ste u postupku i trebali bi vam na kauciju dati lijek. Ja bi vam dala  :Wink:  ... Tak bar mi radimo...

----------


## žužy

> Donesete otpusno pismo koje ste dobili poslije transfera na kojem piše preporuka za utrice i na temelju toga možete ili kupiti ili uzeti na kauciju i doći po novce kad vam gin pošalje recept. Ja svog gin unapred nazovem i pošalje mi rec odma poslije punkcije. Pa mu naknadno donesem otpusno. Ako nikak drukčije... Objasnite da  ste u postupku i trebali bi vam na kauciju dati lijek. Ja bi vam dala  ... Tak bar mi radimo...


Da,al Zeljka baš veli da kaj ako ne dobiješ otpusno pismo (ako ti postupak padne za vik.),a u ljekarni ne daju bez nekih papira...zeznuto je to,pa se ti objašnjavaj tam...zato još najbolje kak je ljubilica napravila.
Ja si uvijek sve pripremim uglavnom,al tih par put sam kupila bez problema i bez ikakvih dokaza da sam u postupku,i to ne uvijek u istoj ljekarni.

----------


## bernica

Po pravilima vas moramo tražiti recept ili neki papir za utrogestane. Ali ako se objasni magistri o čemu se radi nebi smjelo biti problema.

----------


## Zeljka33

Eto nakon 5 Dana dobila otpusno danas i saznala sto sam trebala uzimati od terapije do sada...a kako ne citam misli nisam to uzimala pa se sad pitam cemu to nakon sto su prosli najkriticniji dani od transfera

----------


## bubekica

*zeljka* pa zar ti nisu rekli terapiju? :-O uzas...
a sto si od terapije fulala?

----------


## Zeljka33

Utrogestan sam uzimala 3x1 umjesto 3x2 i folacin nisam uopce uzimala

----------


## Zeljka33

Nisam samo ja , bila je danas isto jedna cura od nedjelje i isto je krivo uzimala

----------


## kik@

Sigurno sam fulala temu al danas neznam tko mi glavu nosi 
Uglavnom dobila sam termin za ivf i neznam gdi se rade biljezi na hepatitis A B i C hiv war. I dal se moram naručiti

----------


## Dulcinea

*kik@*,u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo u Mirogojskoj se ne naručuje, mi uvijek gore vadimo.

----------


## kik@

Super hvala a koliko se čeka nalaz

----------


## Dulcinea

Oko tjedan dana

----------


## Zeljka33

U petrovoj ulici blizu Petrove bolnice, zavod za transfuziju, narucuje za par tjedana cca 20 tak dana i nalazi za tjedan gotovi

----------


## Varnica

kik@, Zavod za transfuziju, Petrova 3. Pošalji im mail s uputnicom, otpisat će ti da dođeš bilo koji dan od 7:30-11. Na mail odgovore već sljedeći radni dan i naruče te tjedan iza toga. Ja sam krv vadila prošle srijede i prekosutra su gotovi nalazi.

----------


## kik@

ok cure hvala svima
ja u postupak iden u sestom mjesecu a taj nalaz nesmije biti stariji od mjesec dana
onda mi je jos rano narucivati se

----------


## žužy

Ma *kik@*,kakvih mjesec dana?
Nalazi markera vrijede dvije godine.
Neka me netko ispravi ako ima promjena oko toga.

----------


## Zeljka33

Na uputi iz Petrove gdje je nabrojana dokumentacija kao preduvijet za preuzimanje lijekova, pise da ne smije biti starije od mjesec dana

----------


## žužy

Ma da :-O
Mi zadnji postupak u Petrovoj obavili lani u rujnu i vrijedeli nam markeri na zarazne bolesti iz 1/2012.
Na VV isto vrijede 2 god.

----------


## bernica

Markeri vrijede2 godine. Papa, brisevi i ostalo 1 godinu. Tak je bar dosad bilo.

----------


## Zeljka33

Kada se vadi beta u Petrovo tj od- do sati?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

I kad budu gotovi nalazi?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjam

Od 7 do 9, a nalazi su gotovi isti dan oko 14 sati. Tako je bar bilo prije koji mj. Ako grijesim cure ispravite.

----------


## Dulcinea

Po novom šalju nalaze i na mail. U pon. u 8 izvadila krv,nalaz stigao u pola 11

----------


## ljubilica

Ja sam svoju 1.betu docekala na mail, a ostale dvije u labu. Budu gotove kroz sat i pol. Zamolila sam gospodju sto vadi krv, jako je ljubazna

----------


## Zeljka33

Hvala na info. Ovo je super sto nalaz dodje mailom

----------


## ljubilica

*Zeljka* neznam da li si napisala kad vadis betu?

----------


## Zeljka33

Idem u petak

----------


## ljubilica

Koji ce to biti dnt?

----------


## Zeljka33

12 dnt od blastica a danas mi opet test pozitivan i pokazuje da je vrijeme zaceca 2-3 tjedna

----------


## ljubilica

Super!!!

----------


## bernica

Bravo Zeljka... To je to... Beta bude samo potvrdila.. Čestitam!  :Wink:

----------


## Zeljka33

Hvala  :Smile: 
Koja je procedura sad kad dobijem nalaz bete sutra i bude pozitivan? Pise mi na otpusnom pismu da nazovem tel broj u Petrovoj. Kada se radi prvi uzv?

----------


## Zeljka33

Vadila krv za betu jutros oko 7:30. Nije bilo guzve, prva na redu  :Smile: 
Kazu nalazi na mail oko 12 h
Sestra bas ljubazna  :Smile: 

Problem ce mi biti sto ako kazu da ponavljam betu, ne mogu prije utorka zbog uputnice jer moj soc gin danas radi ujutro, a u pon popodne

----------


## kik@

iiiiiiiiiiiii????????????
javi nam zeljka

----------


## Zeljka33

Dobila nalaz mailom oko 10:30

Beta je 598,97!!!

U utorak opet vadjenje bete

----------


## Argente

Bravo Željka!
Čestitari: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84607-Odbrojavanje-2-2014

----------


## emiro

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu ali ne i u IVF-u. Skupljam nalaze za svoj 3 pokušaj IVF-a.
Ima li koja trudilica upisana za postupak u 5.mj.-Petrova?

----------


## kik@

cure nalaz krvne grupe pretpostavljam vrijedi stari
ja sam vadila u prosloj trudnoci znaci prije sest godina
samo me muci kaj na nalazu pod JMBG pise NEMA nadam se da to nece biti problem

----------


## ljubilica

Pa krvna grupa i rh faktor se ne mijenjaju. Ne vidim razlog da ne vrijedi

----------


## Varnica

> Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu ali ne i u IVF-u. Skupljam nalaze za svoj 3 pokušaj IVF-a.
> Ima li koja trudilica upisana za postupak u 5.mj.-Petrova?


Ja sam u petom! 3 IVF također.  :Smile: 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## bernica

Ja idem početkom 5 mj na uzv... Na 8.mi dan ciklusa pa ako bude sve ok... Onda imamo fet... Imamo 2 smrzlica

----------


## emiro

Ja mislim da ću krajem petog biti u postupku. trebala sam 28.4. po lijekove ali me dr.Kasum osobno nazvao da ga nema tad i kad mogu doći,ostala sam u šoku da me osobno zove,naime prije sam u dva postupka bila kod Šimunića i skoro ga nikad nije bilo. Uglavnom odgodili smo jer tek 2.5.imam zakazano vađenje AMH na V.V.i dok dođe nalaz taman kraj petog mjeseca.
Javim ja kad sam gore, inače iz Zadra sam, a vi cure?

----------


## Varnica

> Ja mislim da ću krajem petog biti u postupku. trebala sam 28.4. po lijekove ali me dr.Kasum osobno nazvao da ga nema tad i kad mogu doći,ostala sam u šoku da me osobno zove,naime prije sam u dva postupka bila kod Šimunića i skoro ga nikad nije bilo. Uglavnom odgodili smo jer tek 2.5.imam zakazano vađenje AMH na V.V.i dok dođe nalaz taman kraj petog mjeseca.
> Javim ja kad sam gore, inače iz Zadra sam, a vi cure?


Zg

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## emiro

Mozda se i vidimo u cekaoni  :Smile:  uskoro

----------


## lolita 555

Sretno svima.Ja sam se prebacila u Split,puna mi je kapa čekanja po 4 sata u čekaoni.Inače Patrik je predivan, sreeeeeeeeeeetno svima!

----------


## lolita 555

Čestitam!

Mene je Petrova razočarala,satima se čeka na pregled.
Doktori su predivni,al sve je komplicirano.
Kod nas u SPLITU je sve jednostavnije.
U Zagreb se vraćam samo kod Lučingera...

----------


## prava ovčica

Radila koja biopsiju vrata maternice u Petrovoj (onkologija)...?

Tražim na netu informaciju o tome daju li lokalnu anesteziju ili ne, ali nema baš informacija o tome.

----------


## lady555

nova sam ovdje, trebala bih  krenuti u postupak u Petrovoj u 5-6 mj. kod dr. Vrcica. Neke nalaze sam uradila u Bosni, ali nalaze za Hepatitis itd.. moram u Zg. koliko prije postupka moram uraditi te nalaze jer mi je nezgodno stalno ici u Zg??? jel moram vec 1. dc doci u Petrovu javiti, ako netko zna molim da javi??? Hvala...

----------


## emiro

Koliko mi je poznato prije dogovora tj.konzultacija moras skupiti sve nalaze i s njim doci na dogovoren dan...sto god da ti fali od papira moguce je da ti odgodi postupak ako fali dokumentacije potrebne za daljnji postupak.zar nemas lab.u Bosni za te nalaze ili ti je dr.rekao da bas zeli nalaze iz Zg?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> nova sam ovdje, trebala bih  krenuti u postupak u Petrovoj u 5-6 mj. kod dr. Vrcica. Neke nalaze sam uradila u Bosni, ali nalaze za Hepatitis itd.. moram u Zg. koliko prije postupka moram uraditi te nalaze jer mi je nezgodno stalno ici u Zg??? jel moram vec 1. dc doci u Petrovu javiti, ako netko zna molim da javi??? Hvala...


za markere na hepatitis, hiv i sifilis se po novom u petrovoj 3 (zavod za transfuziju) narucuje, termin se ceka cca 2 tjedna, a nalazi 10 dana. te nalaze moras imati najkasnije prilikom kretanja u postupak, ali to nek se jave cure iz petrove, pretpostavljam da ih moras imati i prilikom podizanja lijekova.

----------


## kik@

ja idem na postupak u sestom mjesecu u petrovoj i po novom ti nalazi za markere nesmiju biti stariji od 30 dana
meni je sestra to tri puta napomenula i jos mi markerom i podcrtala

----------


## bubekica

> ja idem na postupak u sestom mjesecu u petrovoj i po novom ti nalazi za markere nesmiju biti stariji od 30 dana
> meni je sestra to tri puta napomenula i jos mi markerom i podcrtala


u cemu ti je to markerom podcrtala?

----------


## ljubilica

Bila sam u postupku u veljaci/ozujku i receno mi je da markeri i dalje vrijede, a izvadjeni su mislim 2012 krajem god. Pa zar se prije svakog postupka vade? Ko bi davao tolike uputnice? Treba to pravdati
*Lady555* sretno kod Vrcica, on mi je jedan od boljih doktora, za svaku preporuku. On mi je bio i na dobitnom transferu

----------


## ljubilica

Lady jesi ikad bila na konzultacijama u Petrovoj? To ti pretpostavljas da ces u 6.mj u postupak ili si vec na listi? Ako si na listi, onda imas i narudzbu s datumom dolaska? Ako nisi, narucujes se s naznakom da zelis kod Vrcica pa kad dobijes termin

----------


## kik@

> u cemu ti je to markerom podcrtala?


na onom papiru gdi pise sta se sve treba od nalaza donjeti kada dolazis
tamo pise da nalazi na markere nesmiju biti stariji od 2 godine to je prekrizila i markerom napisala da nesmiju biti stariji od 
30 dana i da je to tako po novom da i svaki put kada ides u postupak ih ponavljas

----------


## kik@

i da ja sam bila 31.03 u petrovoj i sestra iva mi je to rekla

----------


## bubekica

> na onom papiru gdi pise sta se sve treba od nalaza donjeti kada dolazis
> tamo pise da nalazi na markere nesmiju biti stariji od 2 godine to je prekrizila i markerom napisala da nesmiju biti stariji od 
> 30 dana i da je to tako *po novom* da i svaki put kada ides u postupak ih ponavljas


e da mi je samo znat na osnovu cega su to smislili. po novom cemu?

----------


## ljubilica

I ja sam u cudu i soku. Meni cak Iva nije ni dala taj papir nego doktorica. Bas su to bezveze odlucili

----------


## kik@

neznam ali to je koma jel u petrovoj 3 se moras naruciti i nalaz cekas nekih 10 dana 
a nalazi nesmiju biti stariji od 30 dana pa ti sada to sve uskladi

----------


## sven&iva

Jučer sam vadila konce i dobila termin za podignut lijekove! Iva mi je rekla da je nova direktiva za markere da vrijede 1 godinu a ne da nesmiju biti stariji od 1 mjesec!!

----------


## kik@

eto nemozes vjerovat sad ti budi pametan

----------


## sven&iva

> eto nemozes vjerovat sad ti budi pametan


kad sam 14.4 izlazila iz bolnice Iva mi je rekla da markeri nesmiju biti stariji od 30 dana,jucer sam se napravila glupa i opet pitala za marker jer neznam kak bi nastima da nisu stariji od 30 dana pa mi je rekla da je nova direktiva 1god. za svaki slucaj je nazovi i pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

Meni se ta Iva svakako bas ne svidja pa me cak i ne cudi to sto ima 200 prica razlicitih. Uglavnom, s narudzbom u Petrovu 3 pa nek smisljaju termine da sve zadovolje.

----------


## sven&iva

ajd mi iz zg i nekak to mozemo ustimat,a kaj je s drugima koji nisu iz zg??!  Ma Iva je tak tak al je zato Irena the best!!!!!

----------


## emiro

O cure moje sad ste mi dale mislit...ja imam te nalaze skoro od prije 2 god.i sad cu napravit nove da mi nebi odgodili postupak zbog tih biljega...iz Zadra sam i nisam dolazila u Petrovu napravit te nalaze nego tu u Zd.zar moraju biti bas iz Petrove po novom?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## lady555

ljubilica bila sam vec na razgovoru kod Vrcica, i odg mi je na mail prije 2-3- dana, moram piti antibiotike da se rijesim bakterije u cervikalnom brisu i nakon toga ponoviti cervikalni bris, ako  bris bude ok, radim markere na hepatitis i ostalo u Zg,  i krecem u 6. mj. u postupak, cuvam fige da ne bude vise bakterije...

ljubilica i meni se iskreno Vrcic svidio i nadam se da ce nam napraviti bebu hihihi :Laughing:  :Laughing:  hvala drugim curama na odgovorima, 
Emiro kod nas je problem sto je muz isao na biopsiju pa svi nalazi moraju imati zaglavlje Petrove i placamo cijeli postupak, mora li se za nalaze naruciti ako cu platiti, hvala  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*markeri se ne rade u petrovoj bolnici (kbc zagreb - ginekologija) nego u zavodu za transfuziju - petrova 3!* tako da ne razumijem ovo "zaglavlje petrove". te dvije institucije nemaju nista vise veze jedna s drugom od bilo koje 2 druge zdravstvene institucije u zg.

----------


## ljubilica

*Lady555* zelim ti srecu od srca!!!
*Bubekice* mozda se cure samo krivo  izrazavaju, sigurna sam da bi na vrijeme saznali da se radi o Petrovoj 3, ako bi se i pokusale naruciti u Petrovoj bolnici, poslali bi ih na pravu adresu

----------


## bubekica

Vjerojatno si u pravo, ali nekog bi to moglo kostati dragocijenog vremena pa bolje razjasniti  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

moja je greska, u Petrovoj 3 - zavod za transfuziju se vade markeri na hepatitis, nemojte mi zamjeriti...nisam jos upoznata sa svim nazivim...

----------


## bubekica

Nitko ti ne zamjera  :Smile:  Mozes li mi pojasniti ovo sa zaglavljem na nalazu?

----------


## žužy

*lady555*,a kak to misliš da plačate cijeli postupak u Petrovoj,nisam shvatila pliz?

----------


## lady555

žužy mi smo iz Bosne tako da nase zdravstveno nista ne pokriva i mi placamo sve, a bubekica muz je radio biopsiju u kbc Rebro i zamrznuli su uzeto tkivo, kada su spermiji pronadjeni mi smo upuceni u Petrovu na razgovor kod dr. Vrcica, ako to zelimo, i posto smo odlucili da cemo nastaviti dalje u Petrovoj postupak , mora se papirologoija podudarati jer kbc Rebro , Petrova i suradju pa to mora biti po p.s.i muz kada je radio markere na hepatitis i ostalo nalazi su morali biti radjeni u Petrovoj 3- odjel za transfuziju...

nadam se da sam uspjela malo pojasniti hihihiii....

----------


## žužy

Sad mi je jasno.Tnx i sretno!

----------


## Snekica

sestra Iva nije uopće za biti tamo, dok je Irena bila na njenom mjestu sve je bilo po špagi! Ah ta vremena... 



> tamo pise da nalazi na markere *nesmiju biti stariji od 2 godine to je prekrizila* i markerom napisala da* nesmiju biti stariji od 
> 30 dana* i da je to tako po novom da i svaki put kada ides u postupak ih ponavljas


 :Shock:

----------


## bernica

Sad ste me s tim markerima zbunili... Ja bila u postupku u 3.mj i imala markere stare skoro 2 g i niko mi nije nist rekel. Zamrznuli mi 2 zametka... Do transfera nije došlo zbog lošeg endometrija. Jucer dobila mengu i iduću sub idem na uzv pa ako bude ok, onda fet ovaj ciklus. Nikakve nalaze mi nisu rekli da treba ponoviti... Rekli su mi samo da trebam uputnice...

----------


## emiro

Cure ima li koja trenutno u postupku iliga ceka? Ja dolazim na kontrolu i dogovor pa u postupak za cca 20-ak dana  :Wink:  i jedva cekam...veseli me moguca treca sreca i sva sam pozitivna!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kik@

Ja idem u postupak u šestom mjesecu,2.6 sam u petrovoj

----------


## Kadauna

mogu li sve koji ste u postupcima na teret HZZO-a u Petrovoj zamoliti da se upišete u listu postupaka ako već niste


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica


*samo za postupke obavljene u Hrvatskoj nakon 07/2012 i bez chatanja, pa please odgovorite:

1) dijagnoza?
2)kakvu ste stimulaciju dobivali, broj potrosenih gonala ili menopura ili puregona?
3) godine zene?
4)  broj dobivenih jajnih stanica?
5) broj dobivenih embrija?
6) broj vracenih embrija?
7) broj zamrznutih embrija?
8) koja klinika/poliklinika?


Hvala!
*
Ljubilice, možeš please i ti upisati se u listu tu?

----------


## Kadauna

čujerm horor priče o malim stimulacijama u Petrovoj, o prekinutim postupcima zbog ne-reagiranja (naravno uslijed loše/skromne stimulacije), pa me zanima jel to samo trač ili je situacija u Petrovoj sve gora?

Koliko se dugo čeka na postupak? U Vinogradskoj se lista produžila na gotovo 9 mjeseci!

----------


## Varnica

> čujerm horor priče o malim stimulacijama u Petrovoj, o prekinutim postupcima zbog ne-reagiranja (naravno uslijed loše/skromne stimulacije), pa me zanima jel to samo trač ili je situacija u Petrovoj sve gora?
> 
> Koliko se dugo čeka na postupak? U Vinogradskoj se lista produžila na gotovo 9 mjeseci!


Evo friško iz mog iskustva od prošlog tjedna:
-čeka se 5-6 mjeseci na stimulirani
-zadnja stimulacija se sastojala od 14 menopura, 6 gonala i 3 cetrotida. Rezultat: 4 oocite...
-1 do dvije žene dnevno na punkciji i transferu

----------


## emiro

Kik@ moguce se sretnemo  :Wink:  ja pocinjem s lijekovima u 5.mj.a punkcija i transfer u 6.mj.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kik@

Bilo bi super a kod kojeg si doktora ?

----------


## bernica

Ja krenula na folikulometrija za fet i na kraju opet ništa. Moram na histeroskopiju da mi maknu 2 polipa koji su se pojavili. Sad odraditi hrpu pretraga za to pa onda dalje. Sad mi je 12.ti dan tak da još neka 3 tj nist. Kolko se ostaje na bolovanju poslije Histero?

----------


## emiro

Kik@ kod Kasuma a ti?u pon.19.5.mi je dogovor i po lijekove  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo friško iz mog iskustva od prošlog tjedna:
> -čeka se 5-6 mjeseci na stimulirani
> -zadnja stimulacija se sastojala od 14 menopura, 6 gonala i 3 cetrotida. Rezultat: 4 oocite...
> -1 do dvije žene dnevno na punkciji i transferu



ajme obzirom na tvoje godine i nisu se baš proslavili u Petrovoj poštenom stimulacijom niti brojem dobivenih jajnih stanica, žao mi je što to moram reći. 

Znaš li svoju hormonalnu sliku? kakav ti je FSH, LH i AMH? Koji broj antralnih folikula imaš?

I ovo što pišeš - 1-2 žene dnevno na punkciji i transferu?? 

to je u najboljem šlučaju 60 mjesečno i u najboljem slučaju možda 500 godišnje, pa šta je to? U Petrovoj radi desetak MPO  subspecijalista........ 

I ovo šparanje na lijekovima?

----------


## ljubilica

Ja ipak mislim da je vise zena tamo. Ujutro na fmetrijama bude po 10-15 zena, pred liftom ih vidim 3-4-5 s Irenom kako idu. Tako je bilo i kad sam ja isla u ozujku.

----------


## kik@

emiro i ja sam kod dr.Kasuma

----------


## emiro

Ja zadnji put 12/2013 na punkciji nas 2 a jedan transfer,a  na transferu 2 i jedna punkcija..klasika...valjalo bi se pozabaviti sa statistikom svakako. Popodne pisem svoja dva postupka za statistiku @Kadauna. @kik@ eto imamo zajednickih tema a jos se kontaktiramo do tad  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

Takvo je stanje kakvo je. U međuvremenu se moje prezrele stanice nisu oplodile, naravno. Propao postupak.  :Undecided: 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kadauna

ovo je strašno cure, mislim ..... Petrova nikada nije bila na nekom dobrom glasu - uglavnom zbog ofrljeg rada liječnika, biolog im je kažu najbolji u HR. Ali ovo što pišete je strašno, Varnice, tvoj su postupak zeznuli skroz, tko ti je liječnik gore? MOže i na PP. 

Varnice, obzirom na tvoje godište, možda je vrijeme i da razmisliš o promjeni klinike, jer ovo nije dobro niti za mnogo mlađe žene a kamoli za nas u skoro 40-ima.

----------


## Varnica

Intenzivno razmišljam o promjeni. Znam da Vinogradska nema ljekova. Vjerojatno nemaju ni ovi, ali to ne govore. Pa onda barem budi fer pa mi ponudi da si sami kupimo ljekove i pojačamo stimulacuju. I sad ti budalo čekaj 6 mjeseci za sljedeći, zadnji HZZO postupak. 
Bolje bi mi bilo da sam alkić ili narkić jer bi se onda mogla beskonačno lječiti preko HZZO-a! 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

Oprostite cure, al' "malo" sam si bjesna.  :Smile: 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja imam dobra iskustva u petrovoj, dva puta dugi protokol i icsi i oba puta uspjesna...evo druga trudnoca u 40. Toj
No mislim da ovisi u kojeg si doktora...za razliku od ostalih cura koje su svoje doktore kod kojih se vode vidile smo jednom ili dvaput meni je oba puta moj doktor radio i punkciju i transfer i nije se stedilo na lijekovima

----------


## Varnica

I meni moj doktor radi sve, nebitno vikend ili radni dan, i zadovoljna sam s tim. Međutim, desilo se dežurstvo na uzv i taj me je ustvari zeznuo prekasnom punkcijom. 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## emiro

Cure recite kod kojih ste doktora.ja sam nakon dva postupka neuspjesna promjenila doktora ali ne i kliniku  :Wink: 


Failure is part of success

----------


## clover

Ja sam zadovoljna Petrovom.. 2 IVF-a, drugi dobitni - nakon što sam promijenila doktora, jer mi ovaj prvi "nije" vidio ogorman polip i takva sam išla u postupak, šanse su bile nikakve da zatrudnim i nakon što mi je rekao da obzirom da sam ja zdrava i muž ok da se više ne vidimo??? Drugi doktor, odličan, direktan, ozbiljan..bio na svakom uzv, radio punkciju i transfer jedino carski nije jer nije bio u Zagrebu, al eto..Ako ću opet trebat u postupak (molim se da ne  :Smile: ) opet idem u Petrovu  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ja sam zadovoljna doktorom, ne pada mi na pamet mijenjati ga. Ljuta sam na sustav. 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## ljubilica

I mene zanima kod kojih ste doktora. Ja sam kod Pavicic Baldani. Kad nje nema, u dogovoru s njom idem Vrcicu. I imamo dogovor da Kasumu ne idem ni pod koju cijenu nakon njegovog nacina razgovora sa mnom na transferu koji je jako bitan dio postupka. U dobitnom postupku transfer je radio Vrcic. Ok mi je i Strelec.

----------


## emiro

Ovako, ja dva IVF-a neuspjesna, kod dr.prof.Šimunica,samo jedan uzv sam imala kod njega,sve drugo odradili svi ostali doktori,laparaskopiju da vidi prohodnost jajovoda je radio dr.Kasum, punkciju prvu Kasum drugu Radakovic,prvi transfer Strelec a drugi Pavicic Baldani,nikad mog dr.niti da ga pitas ista...sa dr.Kasumom sam imala odlicno iskustvo jer mi je jedini dosao nakon lpsc u sobu objasnit sve i nakon prve punkcije je takodjer dosao reci koliko stanica ima...tako da sam se prebacila kod njega jer se u mom slucaju posvetio pacijentici.


Failure is part of success

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja imam dobra iskustva u petrovoj, dva puta dugi protokol i icsi i oba puta uspjesna...evo druga trudnoca u 40. Toj
> No mislim da ovisi u kojeg si doktora...za razliku od ostalih cura koje su svoje doktore kod kojih se vode vidile smo jednom ili dvaput meni je oba puta moj doktor radio i punkciju i transfer i nije se stedilo na lijekovima


Željka, sorry, ali ti imaš PCOS i jako si mali potrošač lijekova upravo zbog te dijagnoze, ne možeš baš biti mjerilo što se tiče dobre/jke stimulacije jer bi ti s takvom eventualno u  hiperstimulaciji završila. 

Koji je tvoj liječnik gore? i ako već nisi, daj dopiši svoj postupak u onaj post vezano za stimulaciju, dijagnozu, broj dobivenih j.s., embrija, smrzlića, etc. 

I dalje ću napisati da PEtrova nikada nije bila na glasu dobrom upravo zbog svojih liječnika, mijenjanja liječnika, zbog toga što ne znaš tko će te koji put pregledati, odraditi punkciju, transfer..... ima ih previše gore, to je definitivno a i odnos prema pacijentima im je generalno komatozan, čast izuzecima.

----------


## Zeljka33

Moj dr je Radakovic, a vec sam napisala na postu za stimulaciju. Sorry ali nisam ni mislila biti mjerilo jer neznam koji su uvjeti za to, ali mislim da imam pravo reci da prema mojem iskustvu nemam nikakve ozbiljnije primjedbe za petrovu osim sto ponekad dugo cekam u cekaonici i sto nisu bas nesto pricljivi  :Smile:  i jos neke sitnice koje sam vec navela na forumu ranije

----------


## ljubilica

Mislim da mi pacijenti iz Petrove najbolje znamo kakav odnos imamo sa svim tim doktorima koji nas ponekad docekaju i imamo pravo reci da li su komatozni ili nisu. Svi su culi "price" iz Petrove, pljuje se po nekim doktorima jer tako pljuju neke druge cure koje se lijece po drugim bolnicama i ti doktori ih nikad nisu vidjeli a kamoli pregledali pa ajmo svi pljuvati. Moja situacija s Kasumom je ajmo reci prijavljena, odreagirala sam odmah i rekla svoje. Svoj problem nisam rjesavala preko prepucavanja na forumu.
Ja smatram da su oni svi strucni, da pravilno rade svoj posao  ali isto tako ne mislim da su svete krave i bezgrjesni. Jedan je mozda razgovorljiviji, drugi malo manje, treci umisljen, ali nisu zato nestrucni.

----------


## Kadauna

Željka33 - oprosti na vjerojatno šturom uletu i što je vjerojatno vrlo grubo zvučalo to što ti nisi mjerilo. S tim sam isključivo mislila da žene s PCOS-om (pa makar i u tvojim godinama u kojima sam btw. i ja  :Smile: ) dobivaju daleko manji broj ampula u stimulaciji upravo kako bi se izbjegla hiperstimulacija. PCOS često dobiva u mlađim godinama i kad je još izraženiji - samo 1 gonal dnevno pa i 1,5 dnevno za primjer, takod a PCOS žene nisu mjerilo - uglavnom. I da, mislim da svi ovdje imaju pravo izraziti svoje mišljenje, dapače, to sam i tražila - zato sam i pitala ovdje za friške informacije jer iste iz Petrove od forumašica (iz meni sasvim neshvatljivih razloga jer je mnogo pacijentica u Petrovoj godišnje) jednostavno nema ili vrlo oskudno. Čula jesam trenutno kako je opet jako loše stanje, uglavnom uvjetovano općom štednjom, cijenom od samo 8700 HRK za stimulirani postupak IVF/ICSI s uključenim lijekovima a ti si ih lijekova Željka potrošila samo oko 3750 HRK (cijena u ljekarnama) menopura u prošlom postupku i još decapeptyl (koji mislim da je oko 50 HRK pa računaj i tu oko 2000 HRK), a gdje je cijeli postupak, dakle puno premalo love za poštene stimulacije za većinu žena, a ti si još dobra Željka, ne treba ti puno lijekova unatoč godinama. 

A ljubilice, dam ti za pravo da pacijentice najbolje znaju kakvo je stanje u Petrovoj, ali to što nisam napisala - ne znači da me Kasum nije operirao  - laparoskopija, ne znači da ne znam i nisam upoznala Petrovu iznutra, da ne znam Šimunića, Vrčića, Strelca, you name ti  :Smile: )
I ne govorim o tome ljubilice da su nestručni, pobogu pa valjda su odradili svoje subspecijalizacije, valjda su godinama stekli iskustvo u MPO-u, ali im je odnos prema pacijentima općenito u najmanju ruku takav da bi se mnogo toga dalo popraviti za boljitak svih, u prvom redu za bolji osjećaj pacijentica i da bi često mogli biti s više uloženog truda, brige, osobnog angažmana, ovako ispada da im je svejedno, e o tome ja pričam, takve priče za biologa u Petrovoj ne možeš čuti, ali je on sam tek karika u cijelom lancu.
I tvoja je stimulacija ako sam dobro ubrala bila recimo "slabija" i takav je bio i rezultat, broj dobivenih jajnih stanica, srećom s najboljim mogućim ishodom - trudnoćom - ali je vjerojatnost uspjeha s takvom stimulacijom i takvim brojem dobivenih jajnih stanica jednostavno znatno smanjen u odnosu na "pravu" stimulaciju kakva bi bila za očekivati u standardnom protokolu full stimulated ciklusa.

----------


## Zeljka33

Kadauna, ma sve ok  :Smile: . Daleko je od idealnog i ima sto sitnica sto bih mogla nabrojati za negativno na koje se za dio naviknemo pa izgleda pod normalno ali ima i pozitivnih i sigurno da ja nemogu biti nezadovoljna na kraju kad mi od dva puta u petrovoj uspijelo oba... No vjerojatno ima veze i s dijagnozom, a mislim da ima veze i s doktorom, a naposljetku i s budzetom.   Za sve nedostatke informacija i nejasnoca pomogao mi je forum

----------


## frka

Zeljka, drago mi je da si sama spomenula vezu između uspjeha i pogleda na kliniku - zbilja je teško biti objektivan kad se govori o mjestu koje ti je ostvarilo najveću želju. i ja sam imala malo obrambeni stav prema VV-u u početku, ali trudila sam se racionalno posložiti stvari i staviti svoj uspjeh po strani i našla dobrano negativnih strana te klinike.

i Petrova nažalost zaslužuje poprilične kritike i slažem se s Kadaunom u svemu. tamo je pomalo džungla i kaos, a pacijenti su ti koji ispaštaju. ali trenutno niti u jednoj državnoj klinici nije bajno i sve skupa nije naklonjeno u korist pacijenata. i zato je potrebno govoriti o tome (iako to zna biti jako teško jer su to ljudi o kojima ovisimo i u koje bismo trebali imati potpuno povjerenje. da je bar to povjerenje u potpunosti opravdano...).

----------


## Snekica

Ja u Petrovoj nisam ostvarila svoj cilj, iako sam bila tamo 3g. Operirana sam tamo, prošla postupke MPO... I otišla sam. Razlog? Prije si unutra nego vani, sačuvajBože pitati koliko imaš folikula, zašto je štoperica već na 8.dc kad su folikuli još nedovoljno veliki itd itd. Prvi moj MPO postupak dobijam 8js! Wooow! Rečeno mi je da dođem 3dpp (nitko se nije sjetio reći mi da nazovem dan ranije!). Napravim 300km u jednom smjeru, kad tamo totalni fijasko - sve redom nezrele, vraćamo se kući plaćući cijelim putem. Ali, ajde, prvi mačići se bacaju u vodu, pa valjda i to. Kap koja je prelila čašu bila je ranije spomenuta štoperica na 8.dc, punkcija na 10.dc. Do transfera opet nisam došla, nezrele js! Zamisli! Moljakala sam da produže jedan dan sa svime, nitko nije htio ni čuti! A da ne spominjem da te uvijek pregledava netko drugi, dogodi se da svog odabranog liječnika ni ne vidiš tijekom postupka. 
Svakom nešto odgovara, drugom to isto smeta. Zato imamo na raspolaganju više HR klinika pa imamo slobodan izbor.

----------


## Varnica

Friško od danas: markeri i dalje vrijede 2 godine, papa i brisevi godinu. 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## emiro

Cure ima li koja u postupku trenutno ili da krece uskoro? Ja jos maloooo  :Wink:  idem po lijekove i dogovor u pon.


Failure is part of success

----------


## kik@

Emiro - javi kako je prošlo

----------


## emiro

Dobila lijekove evo prvi uzv u petak  :Wink: 


Failure is part of success

----------


## kik@

A koj dc ti je?

----------


## emiro

U petak 6dc  :Wink: 


Failure is part of success

----------


## kik@

A od kojeg dc pocinjes s lijekovima ili si već počela ?

----------


## emiro

Pocela ja s lijekovima od 2dc...sad sutra na prvi uzv pa dalje...


Failure is part of success

----------


## bernica

Odradila sve nalaze za Histero... Sve super osim kaj mi Ekg nije bas školski ali takav mi je oduvijek. U srijedu kod anesteziologa na pregled sa svim nalazim i nadam se do idućeg pon i Histero obavljen. Kad moze fet nakon skidanja polipa? Dal moze odma slijedeci ciklus? Ovo sve se već jako razvuklo... Počeli u 3 mj s postupkom... Pa odgodili, pa sad još Histero pa me zanima dal se to moze malo ubrzati...  :Wink:

----------


## emiro

Cure u kakvim ste trenutno situacijama? Meni punkcija sad u petak!


Failure is part of success

----------


## popsy15

bernica? koliko si dugo čekala na histeroskopiju ?

----------


## lady555

cure molim pomoc, hitno je... trebam raditi cervikalni bris, bris na ureaplazmu,microplazmu, klamidiju, aerobe, anaerobe,, moze li se to uraditi u Petrovoj, jer kod nas u Bosni ni cervikalni bris ne mogu uraditi kako treba, :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*lady*,mislim da ne,al nek me netko ispravi ako griješim...
Briseve ti radi tvoj primarni ginekolog.
Ili odeš privatno.

----------


## Inesz

lady555,
briseve ti radi tvoj primarni ginekolog.

naravno, može ti briseve napraviti i privatni ginekolog pa da sama uzorke odneseš na analizu.

ako privatno radiš briseve i nosiš ih na analizu cijena je mikrobiologije koju si gore navela vjerojatno preko 1000 kuna plus 100-ak kuna privatnom ginekologu za uzimanje briseva.

je li u Petrovoj plaćate postupak ili ste osiguranici HZZO-a?
kako to da u Bosni ne možeš naprviti briseve?

----------


## ljubilica

vjerujem da bi dr uzeo briseve, odneses ih u lab sama. Ako sve placas za postupak, vjerujem da bi moglo i to proci....
Bas me zanima, javi ako sta saznas

----------


## lady555

mogu oni raditi cervikalni bris, ali nema mogućnosti na mikrobiologiji da mi očitaju briseve na sve tražene stavke, samo aerobe rade i to je to, zvala sam i privatne klinike,ali ništa....
zanimalo me samo da li mogu doći u ZG u Petrovu kod nekog ginekologa da mi uzme bris, naplati i dobijem rezultate jer sve trebam platiti...

----------


## ljubilica

Mislim na dr kod kojeg ces biti u postupku. Probaj nazvati i zavod za javno zdravstvo i bilo koju privatnu ordinaciju. Kod kojeg si ono doktora?

----------


## Argente

Možda bi ti izašli u susret i u bolnici, najbolje nazovi pa pitaj...
Nego, ti si nam ovdje rijedak slučaj koji sve sam plaća pa ako ti ne bi bio problem napisati nam koliko te sve to košta...ideš u punu stimulaciju, jel' da? Jesi li dobila protokol? Lijekove isto uzimaš u Petrovoj ili ih nabavljate sami? Koliko dođe sam postupak? Koliko će vas koštati sve skupa (pretrage, biopsija, IVF/ICSI)?

----------


## lady555

ja sam kod dr. Vrčića, poslala sam mail pa čekam sada da mi odg., 
Argente nisam još dobila prototkol, ali rekao je dr. da ću od 2dc krenuti sa stimulacijom, mislim da će lijekovi svi se uzimati u Petrovoj, obračun je uz lijekove i ostale stvare koje se koriste za pračenje napretka folikula, 12400 kn + markeri na hepatitis itd... 1000 kn, sada vjerovatno i brisevi oko 1000 kn, muža je biopsija zajedno sa markerima na hepatitis itd.. izišlo otprilike 5500 kn, tako da će nas na kraju izići manje - više oko 20000 kn.
Samo da bude uspjeha, da sve ne bude uzalud  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Aha, u tih 12400 su znači uračunati i lijekovi.
A koliko spermića imate zamrznuto, imate li za više pokušaja ako zatreba (a nadamo se da hoće, ali tek za drugo dijete  :Wink: )?

----------


## lady555

kolliko se sječam i lijekovi su uračunati u tu cijenu, ne znam koliko ima spemija nismo dobili točan broj, ima ih mali broj, ali valjda dovoljno... nadam se da će odmah biti 2 bebice da se ne moram više mučiti hihihii....

----------


## Inesz

Lady555
cura si od 23 godine, budu ti sigurno vratili jedan embrij a višak embija zamrznuli za kasniji transfer. 

Blizanačka trunoća, ma kako god to lijepo, željeno i romantično zvučalo, nosi rizik brojnih komplikacija.

----------


## red pepper

To je i mene baš zanimalo kolike su cijene postupaka ako se ide s plaćanjem u bolnici..to sam namjeravala ispitati doktora da mi istraži čisto da znam..zašto da plaćam bijesnu lovu privatnicima ako sam u bolnici zadovoljna..bar će mi napisat poštenu stimulaciju kad ja kešnem svu lovu..nadam se da su cijene usklađene među bolnicama, mada čisto sumnjam..

----------


## lady555

cijena postupka može biti veća ili manja od zadate cifre ovisi kako će moje tijelo reagirati na lijekove, prelijepo zvući imati 2 bebe i sama sam svjesna kakve rizike nosi bliznačka trudnoća, ali biti će to ok sve, nadam se :Smile:  odg.su mi iz petrove da moram briseve uraditi kod svog primarnog dr. u domu zdravlja, to ste mi već rekle i vi, sada to se ne odnosi na dr. kod kojeg ću ići u postupak???

----------


## bernica

> bernica? koliko si dugo čekala na histeroskopiju ?


Odmah sad slijedeci ciklus idem... Tj sad u pon trebam doci u Petrovu i u uto bude Histero. Imala sam 3 tj za napraviti sve nalaze i s tim bila danas kod anesteziologa i naručili me za pon.

----------


## popsy15

Ajme, dobro je da se to bar ne čeka . Ja ću izgleda morat ponoviti histeroskopiju, radila sam privatno pa izgleda ništa nisu napravili  :Nope:

----------


## bernica

Evo me u Petrovoj... Došla jucer ujutro i čekam histeroskopiju... Najgore je kaj umirem od gladi jer ti nedaju jest od jucer ujutro... Dosad bila mirna... Sad počela neka nervoza. Nadam se da nebudem trebala do popodne čekati.... Da li ko zna kad se moze na fet nakon histeroskopije? Inače doktora nisam ni vidla otkad sam tu tak da nemaš koga za pitati. Dolazi ljeto, moram isplanirati i zapisati se za go a Neznam ništa.

----------


## ljubilica

Zasto nisi jela od jucer ujutro? Neznam za fet, sigurno ima netko sa iskustvom. Al po meni nema razloga da ne bude iduci ciklus. Sretno

----------


## bernica

Pa kad ti nedaju. Doručak i kavu sam si resila jucer sama i posle su mi uvalili gorku sol i gotovo. A radi opće anestezije.

----------


## emiro

@bernica mozda smo se jucer i srele po hodniku, meni bio transfer jucer...vracene 2 mrvice nadamo se da ce se primiti uskoro.


Failure is part of success

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bernice* - nadam se da ti je histero prošla ok i bezbolno!!!!! Što ti je doktor rekao za endometrij kad ga je pogledao histeroskopom? Polip ti je odstranjen?

Nisam stručnjak - ali smatram da je to pretjerano da se ne smije jesti više od 24 sata prije operacije?!?!?! To još nikad nisam čula od nikoga. 

Što se tiče FET-a možeš odmah idući ciklus - barem je kod mene bilo tako. 

Možda se onda budemo i vidjele. Ja se jako nadam da ću do slijedećeg ciklusa dobiti sve nalaze...

----------


## lady555

cure čuvajte fige, radila sam jučer biljege na hepatitis, hiv i war, cervikalne briseve ako sve bude uredu krećemo od 16.6. u postupak  :Very Happy:

----------


## bernica

Histeroskopija bila brza i bezbolna, sve prespavala. Izvadili polip i dosta nekakvog materijala koji se nije očistio menstruacijom. Sve ok prošlo... Ostavili me još 1 dan u bolnici i sad sam doma...bolova nema, samo još malo krvavim. 18.6.idem na kontrolu i po phd nalaz. A fet ide u 9 mj. Dr R veli da mora bar jedan ciklus proći, a onda su godišnji pa smo se dogovorili za 9 mj. Malo bumo iskoristili ljeto koje mi je doduše većinom radno, ali onda u jesen ide akcija. Sretno svima!

----------


## kik@

Ja danas dobila svoje pikice i baš sam si happy 
Nego zaboravila sam pitati dali postoji neko određeno vrijeme kada se moram pikati  , zna li netko plizz

----------


## emiro

Kik@ sretno ti bilo..ja cekam betu 16.6. A pikas se u 5 popodne kao i oni u bolnici sto rade jer ako ti ponestane injekcija ides kod njih na pikanje u 17 h


Failure is part of success

----------


## kik@

Joj emiro sretno.    :Smile: )

----------


## kik@

Cure do koliko sati se smatra da je 1 dc ja sam maloprije dobila a 2 dc bi se trebala pikati sad neznam dal da se sutra pikam s obzirom da sam tek sad dobila

----------


## bubekica

Ne, sutra ti je 1dc.

----------


## kik@

Hvala bubekica

----------


## kik@

Zapravo sam dobila u pet popodne al je bilo samo smede a sada je krenula svjeza crvena krv ( sorry na izrazu)

----------


## bubekica

Svejedno sutra 1dc, racuna se kad krene crveno, ako je do 17h onda je taj dan 1dc, ako je poslije, dan iza je 1dc  :Wink: 
Sretno!

----------


## kik@

I ja mislim da je tako
Hvala bubi

----------


## popsy15

Cure,kada vas je vaš mpo doktopr zatražio da izvadite hormone, i da li se to može gdje u Petrovoj?

----------


## Inesz

popsy

zar ne traže hormone prije prve stimulacije?

----------


## legal alien

Iz mog iskustva na zalost ne. Ja sam ih vadila na svoju ruku nakon dva neuspjela postupka.

----------


## lady555

emiro zelim puno sreće, samo da javim da su markeri i brisevi svi ok, tako da za 5-6 dana startamo sa postupkom, ako bog da, sutra saljem dr. nalaze da potvrdi postupak, presretna sam sto sam dosla do nekog cilja, nakon svih prepreka  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

> Cure,kada vas je vaš mpo doktopr zatražio da izvadite hormone, i da li se to može gdje u Petrovoj?


Prije 1.postupka i nakon neuspjelog 2.postupka. Oba su bila u istoj godini

----------


## ljubilica

Sad sam isla gledati, radila sam i ove god prije postupka

----------


## lady555

moze mi netko odgovoriti, kada se ide po lijekove kod dr. da li ce dr. pregedati me ili samo cu preuzeti lijkove i dogovoriti se oko postupka???

----------


## Varnica

Mene je do sada uvijek bio samo dogovor. Pretpostavljam da ovisi o doktoru.

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## lady555

danas mi je 4.dc ciklusa jucer sam pocela  s pikanjem, jer mi je bio visok progesteron i morala sam na uzv( najgore iskustvo dosada vaginalni uzv kada imam menstruaciju) i dr. je rekao da dodjem u ponedjeljak na uzv, ali tada mi je vec 8 dc, a od 6dc moram poceti primati cerotide ne znam koliko kolicinski nemam na papiru, jel to dr. odredi nakon uzv ili vec se zna koliko se treba davati???

----------


## ljubilica

Cetrotide ti je vrc spreman lijek u sprici, samo stavis iglu i piknes... Znaci dnevno 1

----------


## lady555

hvala ljubilica koliko se prima dugo cetrotide i jel se krv vadi svaki put kada je uzv ili kako???

----------


## ljubilica

Cetrotide sam primala 4 dana. Za krv se ne sjecam koliko puta sam vadila. Znam da sam u drugom postupku vadila jednom sigurno.

----------


## lady555

danas mi je 4 dan pikanja i zaradila sam ogromnu modricu, je li to normalno, kod drugih cura sam vidjela manje modrice, ali ova je u mene baš velika???

----------


## ljubilica

Normalno je  to, imala sam sljivu koja je isla prema pupku. I boluckalo je al ne strasno. Ja sam svaki dan u drugu stranu trbuha pikala. Ma sve to prodje, bez brige

----------


## lady555

jučer primila prvi cetrotide i počela sluz ići,8.dc. i jutros bila na uzv, na desnom jajniku 4 folikula od 12 mm, a na lijevom 3 od 10mm, endometrij 8,3, dr. kaže da je super, sada ne znam je li ovo mali broj folikula...?

----------


## bubekica

*lady555* kakvu stimulaciju primas? s obzirom na tvoje vrlo vrlo mlade godine, 7 folikula i nije neki bajni rezultat, ali nije ni katastrofa.

----------


## lady555

primam 2 Gonala(150) od 3 dc i cetrotide 0.25 od jucer sam pocela primati, pa i meni je to nekako malo ali pitat cu sutra dr. idem opet na uzv

----------


## red pepper

lady, nije ti 7 folikula malo obzirom na stimulaciju koju primaš, ne moraš se brinuti..mislim da se sa 150iu gonala ne može očekivati više osim ako imaš pcos što ti koliko vidim nemaš..

----------


## Argente

Pa ne znam, sa 23 godine skoro da bi moglo i više...ali slažem se da je šparno (kao i svugdje). S jedne strane sasvim OK stimulacija za mlade godine i prvi put, a s druge - radi se sa azoo, pa se moglo malo podebljati šanse! Sretno lady!

----------


## bubekica

onda je to ok za takvu stimulaciju i prvi pokusaj! sretno!
*argente* nazalost kod malog broja spermija (doduse ne znam kako im je materijal dobiven biopsijom smrznut) se sanse nazalost ne povecavaju povecanjem jajnih stanica...

----------


## lady555

na samom početku je dr. rekao da će ići na 8-10 js sada vidjet ćemo, situacija je ionako upitna jer ne znamo kako će biti kada se tkivo odmrzne...

----------


## Argente

pa sad zavisi koliko ih ima u smrznutom tkivu

----------


## bubekica

sto ne znas dok ne odmrznes, zato velim da nema smisla pumpati ne znam kakav broj oocita. upravo iz tog razloga ja sljedeci put idem u klomifenski. jedino ako bude neki super turbo spermio pocetkom rujna se mozda predomislim. jer uzalud mi moje krasne brojne oocite kad ih nemamo s cim icsi-at.

----------


## lady555

znam samo da je pronađen mali broj nakon biopsije, vjerovatno ću znati koliko ih ima kada dođe do oplodnje,najgore je što sve sada super ide i razvija se super a na kraju može biti da se upće ne oplodi ništa, ali budemo vidjeli, hvala cure na komentarima...

----------


## Argente

A vidiš u doba Milinovića se smatralo da su baš jedna od najzakinutijih  kategorija parovi s teškom muškom neplodnošću zbog manje stope  fertilizacije, plus ako bi se našlo preko 3 dobra spermića što onda,  drugi put ih ne mora biti... Uglavnom, koliko ja znam u davna vremena  prije 2009. se ženske polovice takvog para junački stimuliralo, neka me  netko ispravi ako nije tako - znat će anddu, BHany, alma_itd (iako je to  radila vani).
No ako se kod lady već unaprijed zna da je materijala  malo, onda vjerojatno bolje u poštedniju stimulaciju. Naravno, pod  uvjetom da je terapija dobro pogođena, da štoperica bude u optimalno  vrijeme i sl.

----------


## lady555

danas puno bolje stanje 12 folikula od 14mm i 13mm i 2 od 12mm, dr. kaze da ce biti oko 10 js, endometrij 10. Moguće je u petak ili subotu aspiracija, jutros vadila krv pa cu saznati rezultate kada odem na pikanje...

----------


## ljubilica

Sretno *lady555*!!!!

----------


## lady555

cure veceras u 22 h trebam primiti stopericu, jutros bila na uzv folikuli 18mm, ali sada me stomakrastura i zanima me jel  moguce da se desila ovulacija prije vremna.???

----------


## bubekica

lady555, ne brini, u stimuliranom si ciklusu, primala si cetrotide za supresiju, nisu popucali folikuli. Sretno sutra!

----------


## lady555

bubekcia hvala, malo si me smirilia, tokom stimulacije nisam imala nikakvih bolova, a jucer me probadalo sa svih mogucih strana, nadam se da je sve u redu...

----------


## keti10

Pozdrav cure, moram izvaditi LH, FSH, PRL,E. Da li koja zna da li to mogu izvaditi u Petrovoj - u onom labaratoriju u dvorištu bolnice? Molim vas ako netko zna nek se javi! :Sad:

----------


## popsy15

Kakva je situuacija sa godišnjima ?? Kada ih nema?

----------


## ljubilica

*Keti* mozes, samo se trebas naruciti
*Popsy* ima popis kod sestre Ive. Koliko ja znam nema postupaka u kolovozu jer su tad zene sa hepatitisom. Tako je bilo prosle godine, treba provjeriti da li je tako i ove

----------


## keti10

Hvala ljubilice, jako se teško naručiti jer hormone moraš vaditi 3-5 dan ciklusa, ne mogu biti sigurna kada će to biti! 
Ja idem u četvrtak na ultrazvuk - 4 dan ciklusa radi antralnih folikula pa ću pokušati sa uputnicom ako me budu htjeli primiti bez naručivanja!

----------


## ljubilica

Ma oni daju neki datum okvirno. Ugl mengu koju dobijes iza tog datuma, tad dodjes. A mozda ti i pogodi datum da se uklopis. Pa zamoli, mozda te primi. Pitaj ako postoji mogucnost neke interne uputnice.

----------


## lady555

i ja napokon zavrsila sa prvim IVF/ICSI postupak, jucer bio transfer, vracen 1 zametak 3d. osmostaniicni bez fragmentacije sta to znaci ne znam??? doktorica i biologica su prezadovoljne sa izgledom samog zametka, sada se nadam da ce se primiti i da ce za 12 dana beta biti velika  :Wink:

----------


## NelaR

Pozdrav svima
, evo i mene, konacno se ukljucujem na forum.

Prosla sam 4 pokusaja u Petrovoj 2 stimulirana i 2 u prirodnom kod prof.Sprem-Goldstajn
Suprug je ljecen od limfoma i imamo smrznute spermije u 5 ampula.
Po dolasku na IVF otkrivamo da i ja imam nekih problema te da mi je AMH 1.5 sa 35g. 
u prvom stimuliranom postupku bile 2 folikula, gonal/cetrotide, pukle prije aspiracije, 
drugi Menopure/decapeptid 3 fol. jadna pukla prije, jedna prezrela jedna nezrela jajna stanica.
Na toj nezreloj rađen ICSI ali nije se oplodila.
sad cekam 8DC pa da idem u prirodni ponovo.
U prirodnim postupcima, prvi put pukla folikula, drugi put negativna aspiracija.

Dali je netko placao postupak u Petrovoj? Koje su cijene?

Citam po svim forumima i nigdje nisam nasla slucaj poput naseg, sto nakon postupaka preko HZZO-a?
Koja su prava dalje?

----------


## lady555

nelaR mi smo placali postupak, nas je izasao postupak 12 400, sa lijekovima, nalazima krvi i uzv...

----------


## amazonka

NelaR, nakon što ispucaš sve postupke preko HZZO-a, u kojoj god klinici se liječila, logično je da više nemaš pravo liječiti se o državnom trošku.
Jedina opcija nakon toga je-privatnik. Ili ako baš silno želiš, plaćati postupke u bolnici. E, sad stvar je tvoje procjene i izbora.

----------


## Argente

NelaR, dobrodošla! Mene zanima jesi li dobila kakvo objašnjenje o tome kako to da ti pucaju folikuli pod supresijom?  :Confused: 
Što se tiče tvog pitanja što dalje, virni malo na ovu temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85375-2...a-teret-HZZO-a

----------


## NelaR

> NelaR, dobrodošla! Mene zanima jesi li dobila kakvo objašnjenje o tome kako to da ti pucaju folikuli pod supresijom? 
> Što se tiče tvog pitanja što dalje, virni malo na ovu temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85375-2...a-teret-HZZO-a


Nisam dobila nikakvo objašnjenje osim da se to ponekad dogodi.  :Undecided:

----------


## NelaR

Hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile: 
Kolegica je bila u privatnoj klinici kod DR. Vrcica i rekao je oko 15000kn

----------


## NelaR

Kakve ste vi stimulacije dobivale?
S obzirom na moj jako nizak AMH 1.5 
primala sam gonal 4 ampule od 2.DC i 1 cetrotide - 2 folikule (pukle ranije, 13.dc stoperica 15.dc aspiracija)
drugi put 4.ampule menopura i 1. decapeptida od 1.DC - 3 folikule ( jedna pukla 13.dc, aspiracija 15.dc jedna nezrela, jedna prezrela)

Dali se moze dogovoriti s profesoricom da se neki ljekovi kupe pa da se pojaca stimulacija ili da se u prirodnom postupku kupuje klomifen ili sl.
?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Cure, da li znate možda da li rade svi doktori još uvijek?* Morala bi na prvi UZV zbog FET-a a ne mogu dobiti nikoga da pitam...

Thanks!

Nela - ja ne znam.  Vjerojatno će ti netko od drugih cura moći pomoći...

----------


## ljubilica

Prosli cetvrtak sam od doktora vidjela Sprem, Vrcica, Canica, Radakovica i Jurkovic. Vec je bio srpanj pa pretpostavljam da oni rade ovaj mjesec. Mozda netko ima neke nove info

----------


## NelaR

Meni su rekli da je Sprem do 21.7. u klinici, za druge ne znam.

----------


## Varnica

Molim info otkad Vrčić radi postupke u svojoj privatnoj klinici? Znam da je do prije dvije godine radio AIH, ali više ne.

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

Vrčić je također od 21.7 na GO 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## PapigaCapo

> Kakve ste vi stimulacije dobivale?
> S obzirom na moj jako nizak AMH 1.5 
> primala sam gonal 4 ampule od 2.DC i 1 cetrotide - 2 folikule (pukle ranije, 13.dc stoperica 15.dc aspiracija)
> drugi put 4.ampule menopura i 1. decapeptida od 1.DC - 3 folikule ( jedna pukla 13.dc, aspiracija 15.dc jedna nezrela, jedna prezrela)
> Dali se moze dogovoriti s profesoricom da se neki ljekovi kupe pa da se pojaca stimulacija ili da se u prirodnom postupku kupuje klomifen ili sl.
> ?


Pozdrav! 
Meni je u cita stimulacija bila femara ili femara+menopur U 4 icsija imala sam dva puta po dvi stanice ( kad je bio i menopur) i dva puta po jednu. Svaki put se oplodile, dosle do 8stanicnih, vracene 3dan i ne bi se uhvatilo. 
To ti je ono sto si meni na AMH 1.142 koji je manji od tvoga davali. 

Sad idem u petrovu u 10mj i dr je rekao probati sa punom stimulacijom. Meni to cudno i ne ocekujem puno, jer s obzirom na nalaze, i toliki AMh, mi smo low responderi i ne mozemo stvoriti vise stamoca nego ih ima. Ne znam koliko je u zg postupak privatno, al mene bi s obzirom na manje lijekova sa samom femarom doslo oko 6500,00 kuna.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, rade svi doktori! Jucer obavila 1. UZV za FET. Za sada sve ok. Endometrij tanak ali razina Estradiola ok... danas sam opet na pregledu...

Samo za info za SVE PETROVKE:
Ako vas dok bude slao na dodatne pretrage (trombofilija i dr. imunoloske pretrage) trazite od sestara da vam daju INTERNU uputnicu za Rebro. Tamo mozete izvaditi Protein C, Antitrombin, Lupus antikoagulant, aCl IgG i IgM, vitamin B12.

----------


## Inesz

> Molim info otkad Vrčić radi postupke u svojoj privatnoj klinici? Znam da je do prije dvije godine radio AIH, ali više ne.
> 
> Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk


Gdje je privatna klinika u kojoj radi prof. V?

Nisam znala da je radio tamo postupke inseminacije ... Radi li inseminacije privatno i dalje?

----------


## Inesz

> Kakve ste vi stimulacije dobivale?
> S obzirom na moj jako nizak AMH 1.5 
> primala sam gonal 4 ampule od 2.DC i 1 cetrotide - 2 folikule (pukle ranije, 13.dc stoperica 15.dc aspiracija)
> drugi put 4.ampule menopura i 1. decapeptida od 1.DC - 3 folikule ( jedna pukla 13.dc, aspiracija 15.dc jedna nezrela, jedna prezrela)
> 
> Dali se moze dogovoriti s profesoricom da se neki ljekovi kupe pa da se pojaca stimulacija ili da se u prirodnom postupku kupuje klomifen ili sl.
> ?




NelaR, primala si dosta visoke doze gonala/menopura. Jesi razgovarala sa doktoricom koja te vodi u Petrovoj o tome da ti ordinira klomifen u prirodnjaku?

Jesu li ti brojali antralne folikule prije stimulacije, kakvi su ti drugi nalazi? FSH, LH ,estradiol na 3. dc?

----------


## Varnica

Ne. Prije dvije godine su mijenjali uvjete što sve klinika mora imati da može raditi potpomognutu. Ja sam tada dogovarala AIH tamo, ali me prebacio u bolnicu. Tako da me zanima isto da li se što promijenilo.

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

Odgovor gore je za Inezs  :Smile: 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Hvala Varnica,


je li kretanje sa AIH-om bila vaša izričita želja? pitam to jer vidim u potpisu tvoje godište rođenja.

----------


## ljubilica

Poliklinika Hilarus, blizu crkve sv.Marka
Al neznam nista o postupcima

----------


## Inesz

tzv milinovićev zakon koji je vrijedio od srpnja 2009. do kolovoza 2012. propisivao je da se za obavljenje medicinski potpomognute oplodnje što uključuje i postupke inseminacije (unutartjelesna oplodnja) zdravstvena ustanova treba imati posbna odobrenja.

ZAKON O MEDICINSKOJ OPLODNJI

http://hidra.srce.hr/arhiva/263/4426...7_88_2150.html

VII. ZDRAVSTVENE USTANOVE OVLAŠTENE ZA OBAVLJANJE POSTUPAKA MEDICINSKE OPLODNJE

Članak 32.

Postupke medicinske oplodnje može obavljati samo ona zdravstvena ustanova kojoj je u skladu s odredbama ovoga Zakona dano odobrenje ministra za provođenje postupaka oplodnje (u daljnjem tekstu: ovlaštena zdravstvena ustanova).

Odobrenje iz stavka 1. ovoga članka ministar daje za:

*1. provođenje homologne oplodnje putem unutartjelesne oplodnje,
*
2. provođenje homologne oplodnje putem izvantjelesne oplodnje,

3. provođenje heterologne oplodnje putem unutartjelesne oplodnje uz korištenje:

a) darivanih sjemenih stanica,

b) darivanih jajnih stanica,

4. provođenje heterologne oplodnje putem izvantjelesne oplodnje uz korištenje:

a) darivanih sjemenih stanica,

b) darivanih jajnih stanica,

5. pohranjivanje:

a) sjemenih stanica,

b) jajnih stanica,

c) tkiva jajnika i testisa.

Članak 33.

Odobrenje iz članka 32. ovoga Zakona daje ministar rješenjem kojim se utvrđuje da zdravstvena ustanova ispunjava uvjete za provođenje pojedinog postupka medicinske oplodnje prema članku 32. stavku 2. ovoga Zakona s obzirom na prostor, stručne radnike, medicinsko-tehničku opremu, sustav kvalitete i druge uvjete.

Odobrenje iz stavka 1. ovoga članka ministar daje na rok od četiri godine na temelju prethodnog mišljenja Nacionalnog povjerenstva.

Uvjete u pogledu prostora, stručnih radnika, medicinsko-tehničke opreme, sustava kvalitete i drugih uvjeta iz stavka 1. ovoga članka, uz prethodno pribavljeno mišljenje Nacionalnog povjerenstva i nadležne komore pravilnikom propisuje ministar.

Članak 34.

Zahtjev za davanjem odobrenja iz članka 32. ovoga Zakona zdravstvena ustanova podnosi ministarstvu nadležnom za zdravstvo (u daljnjem tekstu: ministarstvo), a mora sadržavati:

a) naziv i sjedište zdravstvene ustanove,

b) osobne podatke odgovorne osobe,

c) popis postupaka za koje se traži odobrenje,

d) standardne operativne postupke za određenu djelatnost,

e) prikaz sustava kvalitete i upravljanje kvalitetom s odgovornim osobama,

f) prikaz odgovarajućih prostora, opreme i radnika za postupke za koje se traži odobrenje,

g) izvješće o sukladnosti s propisanim uvjetima.

Ovlaštena zdravstvena ustanova obvezna je o svakom novom podatku koji utječe na dopunu ili izmjenu u dokumentaciji iz stavka 1. ovoga članka obavijestiti ministarstvo.

Članak 35.

Ovlaštena zdravstvena ustanova može najkasnije 90 dana prije isteka roka važenja odobrenja iz članka 33. ovoga Zakona podnijeti zahtjev za obnovu odobrenja.



trenutno važeći zakon o mpo u smislu davanja odobrenja za postupke mpo i uvjeta rada još je opsežniji  i restriktivniji.

----------


## NelaR

pa kolegica je bila kod Vrcica privatno i dogovorila se da ju uzme kao pacijenta u Petrovoj jer ima još pravo na postupke preko HZZO-a, e sad dali radi i privatno postupke ili ih obavlja u Petrovoj to ne znam.

----------


## NelaR

> Pozdrav! 
> Meni je u cita stimulacija bila femara ili femara+menopur U 4 icsija imala sam dva puta po dvi stanice ( kad je bio i menopur) i dva puta po jednu. Svaki put se oplodile, dosle do 8stanicnih, vracene 3dan i ne bi se uhvatilo. 
> To ti je ono sto si meni na AMH 1.142 koji je manji od tvoga davali. 
> 
> Sad idem u petrovu u 10mj i dr je rekao probati sa punom stimulacijom. Meni to cudno i ne ocekujem puno, jer s obzirom na nalaze, i toliki AMh, mi smo low responderi i ne mozemo stvoriti vise stamoca nego ih ima. Ne znam koliko je u zg postupak privatno, al mene bi s obzirom na manje lijekova sa samom femarom doslo oko 6500,00 kuna.



aaaa ajde da još ima netko iskustva s tako niskim AMH, fermal još nisam dobijala, ali ni klomifen, možda idući put bude mjenjala.

----------


## NelaR

> NelaR, primala si dosta visoke doze gonala/menopura. Jesi razgovarala sa doktoricom koja te vodi u Petrovoj o tome da ti ordinira klomifen u prirodnjaku?
> 
> Jesu li ti brojali antralne folikule prije stimulacije, kakvi su ti drugi nalazi? FSH, LH ,estradiol na 3. dc?


Nisu mi brojali folikule prije, čak prije ove zadnje nisam ni na ultrazvuku bila.
Za klomifen sam pitala ali kaže da se to onda računa kao stimulirani postupak.
Možda da ju pitam da sama kupim ljekove? 
Idem 14. na ultrazvuk za prirodnjak

----------


## Inesz

NelaR,
nemoj pristati da ti se klomifen računa kao stimulirani postupak. Klomifen možeš dobiti na recept od svog primarnog ginekologa, a na privatni recept cijena kutije klomifena je u Hrvatskoj oko 100 kn, a u susjednim zemjama oko 30-ak kuna.



U ciklusu stimuliranom klomifenom u najboljem slučaju dobiju se 1-2 (eventualno tri kod vrlo mladih i zdravih žena) stanice za oplodnju. Kod tebe, budući da radi smanjenje ovarijske rezerve nisi reagirala ni na visoke doze gonala/menopura, moguće je da se i ne dobije jajna stanica.

Nazovi HZZO i pitaj kako se računa postupak uz primjenu klomifena.

Inače, u bolnicama nije dozvoljeno da pacijenti sami kupuju lijekove. Pitaj da li bi mogla u stimulaciju sa puregonom budući da si goal i menopur već probala.


Žao mi je da ti nitko nije brojao antralne folikule, niti te je pregledao prije početka stimulacije. To nije dobar pristup liječenju neplodnosti.  Jesu li ti tražili nalaze hormona na 3. dan ciklusa? Koliko imaš godina?

----------


## Varnica

NelaR, prvo si napisala jedno, sad drugo.
Već sam pomislila da se nešto promijenilo.


Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

> Hvala Varnica,
> 
> 
> je li kretanje sa AIH-om bila vaša izričita želja? pitam to jer vidim u potpisu tvoje godište rođenja.


Prvo su bili ciljani, a zatim taj AIH u kojem sam i ostala trudna. Nažalost, do devetog tjedna...

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk

----------


## PapigaCapo

*inesz* ja mislim da je stimulacija klomifen/femara bolja za nas sa smanjenom ovsrijskom rezervom nego puna stimulacija. Ja sam od femare imala vecinom po dvi ili jednu stanice, al bolje jednu kvalitetnu, nego 4-5 nezrelih, prezrelih.
Dobro, bit cu sigurno pametnija nakon 10 mj i punog stimuliranog pa cemo viditi  :Smile: 

*nela* , nije losa ideja otici na prirodnjak. Dobro, jedna stanica je manja sansa nego dvoje, tri. Ali gledaj to ovsko, ta tvoja prirodna stanica je sigurno kvalitetnija i bolja nego ona dobivena hormonskom terapijom. Ne samo to, ona se u tom slucaju razvija na prirodan nacin, pa je manja sansa da bude nezrela/prezrela. Sretno ! 

E sad sam ga  sve izmisala  :Laughing: 
Ja nakon ovog planiranog stimuliranog, planiram ici koji prirodni da vidim kako tijelo dise. Jer ista mi je stvar, dobit jednu femarom il jednu svoju u prirodnom ciklusu, a jos uvijek imam redovite ovulacije.

----------


## Inesz

PapigaCapo, nije stvar u tome što je bolje za ženu koja ima amh 1,5 pmol/l-klomifen ili menopur ili gonala ili puregon, već je stvar u tome da se *postupak sa kutijom ili kutijom i pol klomifena*  čija cijena iznosi stotinjak kuna i uz koje se u najboljem slučaju može dobiti 1-2 js, *ne bi smio  prema HZZO-u obračunati kao stimulirani postupak.*

----------


## NelaR

[QUOTE=Inesz;2643461]NelaR,
nemoj pristati da ti se klomifen računa kao stimulirani postupak. Klomifen možeš dobiti na recept od svog primarnog ginekologa, a na privatni recept cijena kutije klomifena je u Hrvatskoj oko 100 kn, a u susjednim zemjama oko 30-ak kuna.



U ciklusu stimuliranom klomifenom u najboljem slučaju dobiju se 1-2 (eventualno tri kod vrlo mladih i zdravih žena) stanice za oplodnju. Kod tebe, budući da radi smanjenje ovarijske rezerve nisi reagirala ni na visoke doze gonala/menopura, moguće je da se i ne dobije jajna stanica.

Nazovi HZZO i pitaj kako se računa postupak uz primjenu klomifena.

Inače, u bolnicama nije dozvoljeno da pacijenti sami kupuju lijekove. Pitaj da li bi mogla u stimulaciju sa puregonom budući da si goal i menopur već probala.


Žao mi je da ti nitko nije brojao antralne folikule, niti te je pregledao prije početka stimulacije. To nije dobar pristup liječenju neplodnosti.  Jesu li ti tražili nalaze hormona na 3. dan ciklusa? Koliko imaš godina?[/QUOTE

da,da sve hormone sam vadila 3.DC
78. sam godište tako da se svi cude kako je AMH tako nizak, 
nisam nikada ozbiljno bolovala, prije dvije godine sam imala nekakvu upalu i krvarenje pa sam zavrsila u bolnici te su mi odstranili miom za koji su pretpostavili da pravi problem s obzirom da nisu nista drugo nasli.
Na IVF smo zavrsili zbog suprugove kemoterapije, nebi ni znala da imam ikakvih problema inace.

----------


## NelaR

> NelaR, prvo si napisala jedno, sad drugo.
> Već sam pomislila da se nešto promijenilo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


Sorry ako sam nerazumljivo napisala.  :Undecided: 
Uglavnom kolegica bila kod Vrcica privatno i pitala koliko koliko bi bilo da placa i rekao joj 15000kn,
 e sad nije mi rekla gdje dali kod njega u klinici ili u Petrovoj tako da ne znam, 
ona ima još prevo na postupke preko HZZ-a pa je rekao kako joj nece izbijati novce iz dzepa vec ce ju uzeti u petrovoj kao svog pacijenta.
 :Smile:

----------


## sushi

> ta tvoja prirodna stanica je sigurno kvalitetnija i bolja nego ona dobivena hormonskom terapijom. Ne samo to, ona se u tom slucaju razvija na prirodan nacin, pa je manja sansa da bude nezrela/prezrela.


sorry sto vam se ubacujem u temu, ali ovo nije istina...to ti je netko rekao PapigaCapo? veci broj stanica povecava sansu za trudnocu u postupku. nezrelost/prezrelost je stvar krivog timinga punkcije, odnosno lose procjene tvog dr., a ne stimulacije. nema tu umjetnog/neumjetnog razvijanja stanice. kvaliteta samih jajnih stanica, odmah nakon punkcije, se jos uvijek ne moze ispitati (neka me iskusniji isprave ako grijesim...)

druga je stvar kada kao low responder ni uz jace stimuliranje ne mozes dobiti vise stanica, pa se ide na prirodnjake, uz eventualno "zacinjavanje" klomifenom... ali to vam ne bi smjeli ubrajati u jedan od stimuliranih postupaka...
Papiga, NelaR, o stimulacijama za cure s nizim amh imate puuuno na temi o niskom amh  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## kameleon

nestrpliva anka kako teče fet? nadam se da se endo podebljao i da će biti transfera  :fige:

----------


## PapigaCapo

*inesz* ja se nisam uopce vezivala na to da li se clomifen/femara smatra stimuliranim ili ne, nego na to da je u nasim slucajevima bolji od pune stimulacije. Zasto se ne bi mogla s dr dogovoriti da joj sve vodi kao prirodni, a ona kupi femaru ili clomifen dobije na recept primarnog ginica. 

*nela* ja sam '83 godiste, pa mi je amh jos vise u podu, i to prije dvi godine je bio 2.62  :Shock: . Dvi godine pokusali poprsvit spermiogram, kad je ispalo da sam ja jos veci problem. Sad spermio vsrira, prije 2 mjeseca u cita je bio normo, a u petrovoj sada oat  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

NelaR
koliki ti je fsh?

----------


## Inesz

> Sorry ako sam nerazumljivo napisala. 
> Uglavnom kolegica bila kod Vrcica privatno i pitala koliko koliko bi bilo da placa i rekao joj 15000kn,
>  e sad nije mi rekla gdje dali kod njega u klinici ili u Petrovoj tako da ne znam, 
> ona ima još prevo na postupke preko HZZ-a pa je rekao kako joj nece izbijati novce iz dzepa vec ce ju uzeti u petrovoj kao svog pacijenta.


Neki dan su u Petrovoj naplatili postupak pacijentici koja nije hrvatska državljanka oko 12 400 kn, ta cijena  uključuje i postupak, pretrage vezane uz postupak i  terapiju do maksimalno 30 ampula gonadotropina.

*Je li moguće da prof. radi u privatnoj klinici i postupke medicinski pomognute oplodnje?
*

----------


## PapigaCapo

*sushi*, krivo sam se izrazila. To je vise bilo moje misljenje nego da sigurno znam da je to tako. Jedino sta su dr govorili je da puna stimulacija kod mene nema velikog smisla, a kako sam sa femarom/menopurom dobivala jednu/dvi stanice, obe bi se oplodile, nisam dalje upirala. 
Pametnija cu bit nakon ovog punog stimuliranog  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

> Neki dan su u Petrovoj naplatili postupak pacijentici koja nije hrvatska državljanka oko 12 400 kn, ta cijena  uključuje i postupak, pretrage vezane uz postupak i  terapiju do maksimalno 30 ampula gonadotropina.
> 
> *Je li moguće da prof. radi u privatnoj klinici i postupke medicinski pomognute oplodnje?
> *


Mislim da ne radi. Nema potrebnu infrastrukturu.

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## innu

Cure i dečki malo vam upadam na temu, ali zanimala bi me jedna info od vas koje/i ste u tijeku, kako stoje stvari poslije punkcije kod vas, da li možete nazvati kliniku drugi-treći dan, ili baš morate čekati do samog dana transfera da znate kakvo je stanje sa vašim embrijima?
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru, i sretno svima u postupcima!!!

----------


## lady555

> Neki dan su u Petrovoj naplatili postupak pacijentici koja nije hrvatska državljanka oko 12 400 kn, ta cijena  uključuje i postupak, pretrage vezane uz postupak i  terapiju do maksimalno 30 ampula gonadotropina.
> 
> *Je li moguće da prof. radi u privatnoj klinici i postupke medicinski pomognute oplodnje?
> *


Samo da se javim, ja sam u Petrovoj placala postupak i danas 11dnt test je pozitivan, iz prve je upalile, sada se samo nadam da ce beta u utorak biti velika, puno pozz saljem... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## NelaR

> NelaR
> koliki ti je fsh?


fsh 13,37 3DC

----------


## NelaR

> Cure i dečki malo vam upadam na temu, ali zanimala bi me jedna info od vas koje/i ste u tijeku, kako stoje stvari poslije punkcije kod vas, da li možete nazvati kliniku drugi-treći dan, ili baš morate čekati do samog dana transfera da znate kakvo je stanje sa vašim embrijima?
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru, i sretno svima u postupcima!!!


ja sam trebala zvati odmah drugi dan oko 8-9 sati.

----------


## NelaR

> *sushi*, krivo sam se izrazila. To je vise bilo moje misljenje nego da sigurno znam da je to tako. Jedino sta su dr govorili je da puna stimulacija kod mene nema velikog smisla, a kako sam sa femarom/menopurom dobivala jednu/dvi stanice, obe bi se oplodile, nisam dalje upirala. 
> Pametnija cu bit nakon ovog punog stimuliranog


Pa to i ja mislim kad sa 4ampule menopura i 1 decapeptida dobijem 3 folikule a možda bi sa klomifenom koji je puuuunnnooo jeftiniji dobila isto toliko. Ne znam zašto Špremica smatra da se to broji kao stimulirani postupak a ne kao prirodni.  :Undecided:

----------


## Inesz

> fsh 13,37 3DC


Draga NelaR, na žalos FSH ti je povišen (ali ti to vjerojatno znaš).  :Sad: 

Uh, žao mi je zbilja ali vi kao par imate zaista kompleksan i težak problem neplodnosti. Koliko materijala zamrnutog je ostalo kod TM i da li sada se u spermiogramu se mogu naći živi spermiji s kojima je moguće oplodnja?

Sretno draga... ~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

> nestrpliva anka kako teče fet? nadam se da se endo podebljao i da će biti transfera


Ey, sad tek ugledah tvoj post!

Sve teče po planu! Sutra imam zakazani transfer!!! I happy sam!!!

Kaj je s tobom? Jesi obavila histero?

----------


## NelaR

> Draga NelaR, na žalos FSH ti je povišen (ali ti to vjerojatno znaš). 
> 
> Uh, žao mi je zbilja ali vi kao par imate zaista kompleksan i težak problem neplodnosti. Koliko materijala zamrnutog je ostalo kod TM i da li sada se u spermiogramu se mogu naći živi spermiji s kojima je moguće oplodnja?
> 
> Sretno draga... ~~~~


Ma da kod nas sve skupa totalno sr...  :Undecided: 
Imali smo 5 ampula smrznuto, jedna za odmrznuta za prošli ICSI, tako da još 4 pokušaja.

Citala sam da se poslje kemo treba cekati 3godine da bi se napravio spermogram, iako mislim da ja sa ovako jadnim AMH ne mogu cekati 3 g.

----------


## NelaR

Evo za sve koji se pitaju kolike su liste cekanja za IVF u Petrovoj.
narucena sam 14.7.2014. za 10 mj 2014.

----------


## PapigaCapo

Nera, i ja u 10. mj. Zelim ti da budemo terminuse  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

> Evo za sve koji se pitaju kolike su liste cekanja za IVF u Petrovoj.
> narucena sam 14.7.2014. za 10 mj 2014.


Mene su prije 2 mjeseca naručili za 10. mjesec...Nakon što su mi upropastili postupak prekasnom punkcijom :/

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## popsy15

Cure, a kako se to naručuje za lijekove? Već imam zakazan pregled par dana prije postupka, nadam se da je to to onda i da mi ne treba neko posebno naručivanje za lijekove ? ,nisam dobro sestru razumjela  :Confused:

----------


## ljubilica

Lijekove bi trebala dobiti do dolaska menge da bi taj ciklus krenula. Hoce ti biti taj pregled prije menge?

----------


## popsy15

Da, taj termin je 7 dana prije očekivane menge, rečeno mi je da dođem sa uputnicama i još nalazom hormona . Jer, sestra me već pitala kad trebam dobit mengu u mjesecu postupka.

----------


## ljubilica

Onda ces tada pokupiti lijekove. Sretno!!!

----------


## Kadauna

jel tko krenuo u postupak u Petrovoj?

*što ima s novim IVF centrom u toj bolnici, otvaraju li sad u rujnu taj kompletno novi centar i laboratorij za MPO?*

Sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## bernica

Pozdrav svima! Ja u pon na folikulometriju za fet. Nadajmo se da bude ovaj put sve ok i da bude došlo do transfera... Dva smrzlica strpljivo čekaju jos od 3. Mj

----------


## bernica

I ni ovaj ciklus ništa. Bila u pon 11.ti dan na prvoj folikulometriji, nije bilo mog doktora nego doktorica koja je rekla da jos nist ne vidi i da dodjem u sri. Bila u sri kod svog doktora, on veli da je ovulacija vec bila i da smo zakasnili ali i da je opet los endometrij. I pošalje me u svlačionicu i poslije vise nemogu do njega nego mi sestra donese papire i upute da iduci ciklus dodjem ranije, 7mi dan. Opće Neznam kaj mu znaci los endic, jer mi nikad ne objasni a niti mi da priliku da ista pitam. I opet mi nije dao nikakvu terapiju za taj "los endometrij". No dobro, sad idem idući ciklus od 7.mog dana i nejdem van dok mi ne objasni. Ne dizem se s onog stola. Mislim da nije riječ o debljini jer je svaki put to ok...

----------


## sven&iva

Pozz curke...
Za nekih desetak dana krecem na svoj prvi ivf (menopur  :Sad:  )
Nekako mi se cini da i to nije bajna stimulacija"imali koja djevojka da je imala stim sa menopurom??

----------


## snupi

sven i iva ja sam bila  samo na menopurima i imala sam biokemijsku? Tko ti je , dr Strelac?

----------


## snupi

Ja sam najbolje reagirala na gonale!

----------


## sven&iva

Da!dr.S
Sve me strah te stimulacije  :Sad:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bernica, pa što je to??!? U ponedjeljak se navodno ništa ne vidi a u srijedu da je već prošla ovulacija???!?!?!??!!?

To je naporno što se doktori ne trude oko tuđih pacijentica. Znači ako radiš folikulometriju svejedno da li bila tvoja ili tuđa pacijentica, pa daj uključi mozak i da si truda... Koma!!!

Meni je isto bio problem u strukturi. Rekao mi je da je ili do trombofilije i nekih imunoloških pitanja ili do prokrvljenosti. Isključili smo ovo prvo - nalazi su bili uredni. Pa sam isprobala Aspirin 100 i sve mi je bilo super - odradili FET napokon - ali na žalost bez uspjeha. Svakako se savjetuj s njim oko uzimanja Aspirina!

----------


## bernica

Nalaze na trombofiliju odradila... Navodno su ok. Andol 100 sam pila neko vrijeme ali i onda nije taj endometrij bio bajan. Uzet cu si opet aspirin Protect i folacin... Pa bumo kroz mj dana vidli... Kaj slijedi kod tebe Anka dalje?

----------


## Lajka

Pozdrav!
isto sam u postupku u petrovoj, zanima me što je to "štoperica", kad se daje i zašto?; 
čujem da ju žene dobivaju. Meni sestra Irena nešto bila spomenula da ću je dobiti, kad sam došla više ni riječi o štoperici, a ja zaboravila pitat? 
izluđuje me što mi nitko ništa ne govori, nemam pojma ni o čemu - što, kako, kada... ???? :Confused: 
Samo me pošalju sim-tam, a zašto, što će biti... - nitko se ništa ne trudi objasniti. 
katastrofa  :Confused:

----------


## Lajka

gdje je lady555 , je li sve ok prošlo na kraju?

inače, izbjegavam ovaj forum i slična mjesta, jer sam shvatila da mi samo neku negativnu vibru šalju pa mi je baš drago kad čujem takvu sretnu i pozitivnu priču  :grouphug:

----------


## lady555

lajka evo me, štopericu dadnu koliko sam ja shvatila da bi sprječila prijevremenu ovulaciju, inače se prima kada ti estradiol dosegne vrijednosti koje znače ovulaciju i prima se navečer dva dana prije punkcije, to ti tvoj dr. odredi, bar je meni bilo tako, koji ti je dan danas??? kod nas je sve hvala Bogu u redu za sada, ja sam 14 tj. trudna  :Wink: )))) nadam se da ćeš i ti uskoro biti  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Danas prva folikulometrija, 6.ti dan ciklusa. Priprema za fet. Jos se naravno nist ne vidi ali za razliku od prošla dva puta, otvorena mi je košuljica, vadila hormone i javila mi sestra Irena da dodjem u pon opet na uzv. Nadam se da budemo ovaj put konačno išli do kraja i vratili moje smrzlice koji jos od 3.mj strpljivo čekaju ...uvijek nekaj s endometrijem ne valja ali nikakva terapija zasad. Pijem folnu, aspirin Protect, euthyrox25... Valjda bude ovaj put bolja situacija...svima u postupku... Sretno... A cekalicama... Da vam vreme sto prije prodje...

----------


## Kadauna

lady555 - opa - lijepo ste dogurali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ lakše se diše nakon 12. tjedna, sretno za dalje, uskoro ćete saznati i spol   :Smile: )

lajka, nema veze, za pozitivne vibre odi na druga mjesta, ovdje bar po korisne informacije  :Kiss: 

bernica, sretno za pripreme za FET ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka vi čekate, bolje nego da ti vrate smrzliće u nepovoljnim uvjetima. Ali čitam ti potpis, bernice, kako to da ste u ova dva prva postupka dobili 1 js i 2 js? To je bila neka polustimulacija? Stimulacija? Koliko si imala j.s. sad kad ste imali i embrija za zamrzavanje? I oprosti što ne znam, možda si i napisala ali ne vidim iz potpisa. 

*da vas koji sad idete u Petrovu pitam, što ima s novim laboratorijem i IVF centrom u Petrovoj? jesu već otvorili? Preselili? Jeste u novom ambijentu? Kako je?

ako niste, kad će preseliti? Znate li išta o tome?*

----------


## Varnica

Ja trebam ići u četvrtak na konzultacije, i mene to zanima  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Fali mi dio potpisa, moram urediti. Fali treći Ivf, dobila samo 3 js, od toga 2 zametka koje su smrznuli i odgađaju mi transfer od 3.mj. Stalno nešto. Ili endic ne valja, pa sam bila na Histero rado polipa i tak vec 6 mj. Neznam zašto dobivam tak malo js, svi nalazi su mi ok, AMh je dobar... A stimulacija je standardna...sigurno bi trebale veće doze, ali eto kod nas je to tak. Inače u Petrovoj je sve jos po starom... Onaj dio novi jos nije u funkciji... Bar kolko sam ja primjetila.

----------


## NelaR

> Pozdrav!
> isto sam u postupku u petrovoj, zanima me što je to "štoperica", kad se daje i zašto?; 
> čujem da ju žene dobivaju. Meni sestra Irena nešto bila spomenula da ću je dobiti, kad sam došla više ni riječi o štoperici, a ja zaboravila pitat? 
> izluđuje me što mi nitko ništa ne govori, nemam pojma ni o čemu - što, kako, kada... ????
> Samo me pošalju sim-tam, a zašto, što će biti... - nitko se ništa ne trudi objasniti. 
> katastrofa


Štopericu dobiješ 36sati prije aspiracije da pospješe sazrijevanje jajne stanice. uglavnom Ovitrele.

----------


## NelaR

Meni je doktorica Š. pomakla sa 10mj na 11mj 
i 9 i 10 mj uzimam DHEA tabletice 25mg dnevno, njih sama kupujem po njenoj preporuci, da bi aktivirali jajnike.
Ima li tko iskustva s njima?

----------


## Varnica

Niš se nje promijenilo, sve po starom. Niš od tog velebnog centra još. A meni  termin propao jer je Presvetli morao otići. Čekam sljedeći mjesec na zadnji stimulirani. :/

----------


## bubekica

Cure,
prijateljica mi se lijeci u petrovoj i njen doktor - dr. Š je otisao u penziju. Sva sreca prebacili su je drugom doktoru.
Nadam se da nijedna od vas nije imala komplikacije oko postupka zbog penzije dr. Š.

Tko je sada novi sef u Petrovoj?

----------


## Argente

Šime ošo u penziju  :Shock: 
Pa sad tek kužim da je Varnici propao termin jer je on Presvetli  :Laughing:

----------


## bernica

Danas konzultacije da konačno vidimo kad bude taj fet. Dr. R mi ga odgadja jos od 3.mj. Razlog- los endometrij. A nikak da da neku terapiju i nikak da s njim progovorim 2 rečenice. Danas konačno imamo konzultacije pa da vidim kaj bude. Najvj opet Histero jer su se opet pojavili polipi pa tek onda dalje.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bernice*, ajde javi kaj ti je rekao!!!!!

Stvarno imaš peh s njim kad nikad nemaš priliku da porazgovaraš s njim kako treba! Meni se valjda posrećilo jer ga svaki put pitam što hoću i uvijek mi opširno objasni. 
Nadam se da ćeš danas sve riješiti s njim! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bernica

Evo... Konačno se družili malo Dr.r i ja. Iduća dva ciklusa duphaston, pred kraj toga svega najvj i estrofem i aspirin Protect skroz... Pa bumo prije bozica valjda i taj fet odradili... Lakše mi je jer bar budemo probali nešto popraviti...

----------


## ljubilica

Koliko ja znam, moj frend Vrcic je vec duze vrijeme sef samo su bili stari memorandumi. Sime otisao u mirovinu, dr.Canic otisao van raditi. Neznam da li sve ili dio Siminih pacijenata je preuzela dr.Skrgatic Lana. Mlada dr, jako simpaticna, vrijedna, razgovorljiva, pristupacna. Meni je do nedavno vodila trudnocu. Bivsi Canicevi pacijenti mogu sami odabrati svog novog lijecnika. Tako mi je rekla sestra Iva na prijemnom salteru.

----------


## fuksija

Pozdrav svima
Lutam po forumu i bespućim ainterneta u potrazi za informacijama..do nedavno sam bila pacijentica dr.Alebića na VV ali on je sad otišao u privatnike a ja ostals bez doktora pa razmišljam kud ću dalje...tako sam došla i do ove teme..
Inače,već imam jedno dijete, staro 11 god..dijete s teškoćama..rodila sam u Petrovoj i ostala su mi jako loša iskustva vezano za tu bolnicu..uvijek sam govorila da se tu više neću vraćati a sad eto pomalo razmišljam i o toj mogućnosti i to samo zato što sam čula da daju anesteziju kod punkcije jajnih stanica...da li je to točno?da li znate gdje još daju anesteziju (u kojoj bolnici)?koliko znam na VV ne..
Inače, moj amh je 12,5..imam 35 god..dg iscrpljeni jajnici..drugo ništa (trebala bi napraviti hsg,to još nisam)..od muža spermiogram isto super..čini mi se niš prestrašno...i da,trebala bi početi piti eutyrox radi štitnjače..

----------


## fuksija

I još jedno pitanje..koliko se dugo čeka za ulazak u postupak?
Negdje sam čak pročitala da se u isto vrijeme može biti u postupku u više bolnica?To nisam znala..jel to točno?

----------


## Varnica

> Šime ošo u penziju 
> Pa sad tek kužim da je Varnici propao termin jer je on Presvetli


A ne! Nije on Presvetli.  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> A ne! Nije on Presvetli.


Ma koji je onda?

----------


## Varnica

> Ma koji je onda?


Kak koji?! Pa samo je jedan Presvetli! Dr. V.!  :D

----------


## suncokret19

Evo da se i ja uključim!
naručena sam 12.11.2014. na prvi pregled i konzultacije kod dr. Streleca, pa bih Vas molila ako mi možete napisati svoja iskustva s tim doktorom? Meni su ga oni izabrali jer nisam znala kojeg da uzmem.

----------


## suncokret19

i još jedno pitanje:  priznaju li u Petrovoj nalaze iz dr.bolnica? Imamo spermiogram sa sv.Duha i moje hormone iz VV. Dok smo to radili (sve ove godine) razmišljali smo samo o što kraćem čekanju, a ne da obavimo sve u jednoj bolnici.. nadali smo se zatrudniti kod primarnog ginekologa :/

----------


## inada

Ja sam bila kod Strele na 3 ivf-a i onak nist specijalno ,malo prica, odgovori ti sta ga pitas. Inace ne objasnjava puno. Zadnji postupak mi je vodila dr.sirovec, njega nije bilo ni blizu a vidjela sam ga da sf muva tamo. Sad sam u Vin. I dr. Bolanca me odusevio pristupom prema pacijentu. Dok su mi u Pet. sve sestre duse od zena,a strela je ono rutinski ko po traci, bar meni

----------


## suncokret19

nisam stvarno znala kojega odabrati jer bi vjerojatno trebala mjesec dana da proučim sve forume i sva iskustva s svakim doktorom.. pa sam ostavila njima izbor-reko što mi je suđeno tamo ću i biti..  :Smile:

----------


## inada

Ma naravno, nekome je netko ok netko nije,ovisi. Ja sam samo napisala svoje misljenje

----------


## suncokret19

I hvala ti na tome od srca!!  U petak mi je ginekolog rekao da bi bilo najbolje otići na neku od klinika u Zagreb, tako sam stvarno nova u ovome i svaka riječi i svaki savjet mi dobro dođu!!

----------


## sven&iva

Moj je dr. S i ja nisam odusevljena s njim
Operirao me 2 puta,svaki put kad sam imala pitanje to je izgledalo ko da posuđujem lovu od njega!
U 9mj sam imala prvi ivf,njega sam vidjela 2puta na uzv
Primila preko 30menopura,6cetrotida i od 6 zapisanih
folikula dobila 2 prezrele jajne stanice,do transfera nisam ni došla!
Ako imas pitanja za streleca,budi uporna i kozda kaj saznas.
Napomena: ovo je moje misljenje,mozda ga ti dozivis drugacije
Pozz i sretno

----------


## inada

hm sad si mi dala misliti.... radio mi je 3 ivf-a a svaki put isto bez transfera i jako malo js. u otpusnim pismima mi piše atrezija ocita a tebi


> Moj je dr. S i ja nisam odusevljena s njim
> Operirao me 2 puta,svaki put kad sam imala pitanje to je izgledalo ko da posuđujem lovu od njega!
> U 9mj sam imala prvi ivf,njega sam vidjela 2puta na uzv
> Primila preko 30menopura,6cetrotida i od 6 zapisanih
> folikula dobila 2 prezrele jajne stanice,do transfera nisam ni došla!
> Ako imas pitanja za streleca,budi uporna i kozda kaj saznas.
> Napomena: ovo je moje misljenje,mozda ga ti dozivis drugacije
> Pozz i sretno

----------


## suncokret19

ah, baš je takav i moj soc.gin.. imam osjećaj ko da mu je muka kad mu ja dođem u ordinaciju.. pa je onda i meni muka.. čovjek mi u 8 godina koliko sam kod njega, nije nikada ništa objasnio.. bljek bljek takvim doktorima
al dobro, nadam se da će se isplatiti i da će dr. Strelec barem "posao" obaviti kako treba ako već nije vješt u komunikaciji s pacijentima.  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

Samo ostro s njima. Nisu oni nasi frendovi. Na jednom trudnickom pregledu mi je rekao da zasto pijem to sranje (Duphastone) pa sam mu ja iz kabine viknula da sam to sranje dobila bas u toj ambulanti od njegovih kolega. I onda smo lijepo razgovarali o mojim Duphastonima. Ja nikome ne ostajem duzna. Ne izlazim bez odgovora. Isto tako, nemoj trpiti niti minutu ako mislis da ti neki lijecnik ne odgovara. Samo promijeni. Mi njima jednostavno nismo vazni i to je najzalosnije. Ti trebas ostati trudna a ne oni! Sretno

----------


## bubekica

ljubilice  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## suncokret19

Ljubilica, u pravu si i morat ću se i ja tako postaviti!!
Nego, nitko mi nije odgovorio na pitanje dal će nam priznati nalaze i dr. bolnica (spermiogram i moje nalaze hormona, druge ni nemamo)????

----------


## popsy15

> Ljubilica, u pravu si i morat ću se i ja tako postaviti!!
> Nego, nitko mi nije odgovorio na pitanje dal će nam priznati nalaze i dr. bolnica (spermiogram i moje nalaze hormona, druge ni nemamo)????


Priznat će ti samo hormone, spermiogram ti muž mora obaviti u Petrovoj. Naruči ga što prije jer se čeka.

----------


## sven&iva

Ni u otpusnom pismu ne pise broj punktiranih folikula
samo da se zbog triplodnih stanica prekida transfer.

----------


## žužy

Strelec je bio i moj doktor..i mogu reči da mi je simpa,i to je sve. Isto su me dodijelili k njemu kod prvog naručivanja jer nisam znala za nikoga i bilo mi je svejedno.
Nije me htio poslati na nikakve pretrage unatoč dvjema izgubljenima trudnočama iz prva dva postupka,i jedva sam se izborila za preporuku na pismeno da bi dobila up.
No to je još i bilo riješivo...ono zbog čega smo mi otišli od njega je činjenica da mi nije bio ni na jednoj punkciji,ni na transferu a bome ni na inseminaciji,mada me to jutro pregledao. Odredio bi protokol i to je to...jako često je izbivao i uvijek me kačio drugi dr na fm. I to mi se nije svidjelo,da o meni ne odlučuje moj dr.
Sve nalaze koje smo mu donijeli je priznao (hsg,papa,brisevi,i dva s-grama iz naše bo),jedino što je htio da još napravimo je bio pct test. Hormone nisam nikad trebala vaditi.
Znači,moj dojam je da se da s njim razgovarati,i odgovoriti će ti na sva pitanja,i jako je ljubazan. Ali trebaš znati što pitati,sam neće puno reči,ali ne govore niti drugi,jel.

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala na odgovorima!! Mislim da ćemo ipak napraviti novi s-gram, pokušat ću ga naručiti na isti dan kad idemo na moj pregled i konzultacije.. svjesna sam da je mala šansa-ali eto,treba probati  :Smile: 

Ja ni vas divne cure neznam što pitati-a kamoli doktora.. nekako se sva uspaničarim, postane mi neugodno i tek kad dođem doma počnu navirati pitanja.

----------


## suncokret19

možete mi reći gdje se nalazi ordinacija dr. streleca?? I dal moram ja otvoriti košuljicu za bolničko liječenje? 
za labos sam našla upute na 1. strani, ali za doktore ne.

----------


## inada

Humana reprodukcija ti je: uđeš na glavni ulaz i ideš ravno u prizemlju, mislim da i piše,onak pored lifta lijevo i ući ćeš u jedan mali hodničak, s desne strane su ti liftovi, a ravno imaš dva prolaza, ti ideš na lijevi i tu ti je hol s ordinacijama,javiš se na treća vrata tu ti sjedi sestra. uh jesam ga zakomplicirala  :Nope:  
a imaš i ćim uđeš na glavni ulaz s desne strane nekakav info pa možeš i tamo pitati

----------


## Varnica

> hm sad si mi dala misliti.... radio mi je 3 ivf-a a svaki put isto bez transfera i jako malo js. u otpusnim pismima mi piše atrezija ocita a tebi


Znaš kaj? I meni je na zadnjem postupku bio na zadnjoj folikulometriji i naručio me za štopericu prekasno. Prekasno sam imala punkciju i naravno da su stanice već bile prezrele, odn. atreizija oocita! Pa on to radi namjerno!

----------


## inada

E pa nije valda da su mi tri postupka otišla u vjetar zbog nečije traljavosti..... :Shock:  i to ne samo meni, već koliko vidim dosta cura je tako prošlo. Ustvari možda i bolje da je dr. pogriješio nego da su mi jaj.st. loše iz nekog drugog razloga. Sad sam promjenila kliniku pa ćemo vidjeti kakvo će stanje biti u slijedećem postupku  :fige:

----------


## Varnica

Meni je taj postupak propao. Još sam mu napomenula da kad je folikul oko 18-19 taj dan dobivam štopericu. I ne, naravno da mi je štopericu dao sljedeći dan. I to je bilo prekasno. Aljkavi su užasno.
Meni je propala cijela godina jer se ovaj moj sad sjetio da ponovim neke hormone koji naravno nisu ni dobri. Svi nalazi su mi iz 2011. i na proljeće sam pitala da li da ponovim hormone jer su stari. Ne treba. I sad kad sam jedva dočekala taj postupak nakon Streleca, ni to nisam dočekala. Sram ih može biti što se tako igraju sa našim životima.

----------


## Inesz

Dr Strelec je li Vas zabe oko srca ako pročitate ovo?

Profesore Vrcic, znano je da čitate ovu temu, djelujte da se stanje u Petrovoj popravi!

----------


## ljube

U Petrovoj ništa novo... kako mi je to sve dobro poznato... ravnodušnost, nemotiviranost za dobro odraditi stimulaciju, pogrešan timing štoperice, prekidanje stimulacije na pola pa onda pacijentice (naravno ako si to mogu priuštiti) odlaze u privatne poliklinike da odrade stimulaciju do kraja... tužno i sramotno.

----------


## ljubilica

Imam feeling da se svi dodjeljuju Kasumu i Strelecu. Ja svoju profesoricu iz Petrove nebi mjenjala nizasto na svijetu. Neznam da li se dugo ceka za nju, ja sam cekala oko 3 tjedna. Ja sam s njom plakala i od srece i kad je bilo tesko (nije ona plakala da nebi bilo) i moram priznati da je jako cijenjena. Sto se tice Vrcica, on mi je bio na zamjeni kad moje dr nije bilo. Prije nego je dr otisla na bo, pitala me ds li zelim njega za zamjenu? Takodjer je i on jedan od zasluznih za moju trudnocu. Nikad me nije s visoka gledao. Odradio mi je sve fm, punkciju i transfer sad zadnji put kad sam ostala trudna. a vidim da je vecini trn u oku

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja sam dva puta bila kod dr R i oba puta dobitna kombinacija  :Smile: . Nije puno pricljiv, ali bio mi na obje punkcije i transferima i vodio cijele postupke pa i trudnoce.

----------


## Varnica

Ono što mene izuzetno živcira je taj stav da je njihovi vrijeme više vrijedno od mojeg. Jer ja sam tu tek tako da mi prođe vrijeme. A tko će meni nadoknaditi izostanke s posla jer za dvominutne konzulatcije čekam po 3 sata? Ako ne znaš što dalje, uzmi moje sve nalaze kojih imam milion pa ih prouči! A ne svakih pola godine pred postupak se nečeg "dosjetiti". 
Sve je jasno. Kraj godine je i nema se novaca pa hajmo odgađati postupke zbog nalaza koji su by the way isti kao i prije tri godine i na koje se nije reagiralo do jučer. 
Nakon 4 godine stvarno mi se više neda natezati.

----------


## Lajka

...ja sam isto kod Presvetlog, i mogu reci da mi je ok.( sto se komunikacije tice ne ocekujte seanse, ali ako imate pitanje potrudit ce se reci rijec-dvije).
Jedino sto sam oko godinu i pol cekala da me uopce pripusti u postupak, i svaki fakin mjesec hodocastila tamo zbog nekih nalaza opce prirode. 
Kad sam konacno dosla do postupka, bio je i na aspiraciji ( u nedjelju) i na transferu, i mislim stvarno je sve savrseno odradio. Ali, eto, zametak se nije primio  :Sad: 
Ovo sto sad citam, kako se drugi doktori ponasaju tijekom vodenja postupka, mi je nepojmljivo. Logicno mi je da ti tvoj doktor vodi sve. Ili se slucajno dogodilo da on bude tada, ne znam.
Zanima me sad, buduci da jos nisam bila na stimulaciji, kako to funkcionira? Pr., bude nekoliko js, - oploduju li ih sve, ili samo koliko ih namjeravaju vratiti? I, pr.ako ih bude recimo 5 - 6, zamrznu li ih same ili ih sve oplode pa zamrznu? Onda, ako se ove vracene ne odrze, vracaju li onda te koje su vec izvadene...? Pa onda ne moram opet na stimulaciju taj put...?
Nadam se da sam donekle razumljivo napisala ( ne znam gdje su 'smajlici', ako ovdje uopce ima smajlica??)

----------


## popsy15

Može mi netko reći da li trebam za prv put imati kopije svih nalaza ili samo osobne i vjenčanog lista?

----------


## Lajka

Donesi sve sto imas. Bolje to nego da te posalju doma zbog nepotpune dokumentacije, a ne mozes doci na red opet prije nego sto prode mjesec dana, najmanje.

----------


## Lajka

Nego, nema moje poruke os sinoc???  :Sad:

----------


## popsy15

Ma donjet ću sve,nego,jel moram imati i orginale nalaza i kopije?

----------


## Zeljka33

Donesi i originale i sve kopije pa ce oni uzeti kopije. Inace meni su to sve uzeli tek kad sam isla na punkciju

----------


## popsy15

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## popsy15

Kako funkcionira kad vam odgode postupak? Da li ga odgode do sljedećeg dobrog nalaza ili ga odgode do nekog fixnog mjeseca ?

----------


## Lajka

1. Sestra ti da onaj papir gdje pise koje sve nalaze moras imati za postupak. Nazvala bih to nekim temeljim nalazima, jer ukljucuju hiv, hepatitise, kopiju osobne, vjencanog lista i spermiogram. ( pise da ti nalazi vaze 2 god)
2. Doktor ti na prvim konzultacijama odredi jos X nalaza za napraviti. E, sad, koji su to, ne znam ovisi li to od doktora do doktora ili svi isto? Ja sam morala napraviti hormone stitnjsce ( tsh, ft3, ft4), hormone jajnika, briseve, papa test i spermiogram.
3. Kad to sve imas, i ako je dobro, doktor te naruci za postupak. To je odmah po prvoj mengi, a ne za 6 ili kaj znam koliko mjeseci.
( s tim da me moj doktor kad su ti svi nalazi bili dobri poslao na vadenje kompletne krvne slike, i tek kad je i to bilo dobro isla sam u postupak).
Velim, samo za skupljanje tih nalaza ti prode dobra godina dana, ako bilo sto nije dobro. A, pogotovo ako ne znas uzrok nemogucnosti zanosenja. Onda ce te slati na sve moguce pretrage da se to utvrdi.
4. Ako neki od nalaza nije dobar, to cete morati popravljati i nece vas pustiti u postupak dok god nalaz ne bude dobar.

Za, svaki slucaj nosi originsle i kopije svega. Kopije sestra spremi u neki kartonski omot, a originale doktor gleda kad si kod njega. S tim, da ako ih jednom pogleda, nemoj mislit da ih vise nece traziti i gledati, jer se ionak niceg ne sjeca kad mu opet dodes. Tako da ja vec cijelu knjiznjicu nosim sa sobom.

Nadam se da sam bila jasna.

----------


## popsy15

Lajka, mene zanima samo ovo pod br. 4  :Smile:  ,ovo drugo sam sve obavila. Tnx

----------


## Lajka

Iz prvog pitanja sam shvatila da pitas dal da samo doneses kopije osobne i vjencanog lista, pa sam rekla da bolje da nosis sve sto imas..., jer nikad ne znas sto ce te traziti?
Nisam znala da imas vec neke nalaze, mislila sam da ides prvi put. 
A, znam kako je meni bilo kad sam krenula u to... ko tele u sarena vrata. 
Koliko god i da trazis po internetu, nigdje nitko ne spominje korak po korak, nego svi odmah u glavu, i opet nista nisam razumjela, a glupo ti je stalno zapitkivati. Naravno, objasnjenje od tamo zaposlenih se svodi na to kao da sve razumijes pa im je preveliki napor ista objasniti.
A svaka info mi je zlata vrijedna.
Pr. Sto je ta famozna 'stopetica' sam saznala tek tu, i to vec kad je prosla baba s kolacima. Ja mislila da je to neki sat koji cu dobiti.. o(

----------


## popsy15

da, istina  :Smile: . Obavila sam sve, i trebala krenut za koji tjedan s pikanjem po prvi put, ali mi je nalaz hormona loš pa vjerujem da će mi dat neku terapiju i odgodit. Na onom papiru što je sestra dala piše samo kod osobnih i vjenčanog da treba kopije, i onda skroz dole na dnu debbelim i velikim slovima da se nose kopije i orginali, pa mi niš više nije jasno bilo šta treba kopirat :D. Uglavnom, kopirat ću sve, od viška glava ne boli.
A što se tiče štoperice LOL ,imam istu viziju sata u glavi. Još ne želim se tim zamarat da skužim šta je, stignem kad dođe red :D

----------


## Lajka

Vidis, za razliku od zeljke33, mene je sestra svaki put pitala jesam li predala sve kopije tih nalaza pod 1. Dok to nisam imala, nisu se uopce htjeli razgovarati sa mnom. ( s tim da sam dosla s gotovom dijagnozom, sto sam isto predala kopirano)
Dalje sam ja i sve pod 2. predala kopirano, i to je spremila. 
Ovo dalje sto je dr trazio nesto specificno bas za mene, nisam kopirala ni davala tamo nego je to on gledao i kad je odlucio da je dobro, pustio me u postupak odmah sljedeci mjesec. A, to i napise na papir kad si na pregledu i po tome se sve dalje odvija.

Velim, vrijeme ode ko nista, a nikad ne znas sto ce novo iskrsnuti pored svega...

Sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## Zeljka33

Meni je ovo bilo za drugi postupak nakon pet godina, pa me nisu toliko gnjavili za neke papire...ili mozda slucajno tako ispalo...cak ni mm nije morao ponavljati spermiogram a on je glavni razlog postupka  :Smile: . Inace ja sam ponavljala sve pretrage od hormona, briseva i zarazne bolesti. Istina je da uvijek sa sobom sve nalaze kod doktora jer uvijek me sve pita ko da sam prvi put pa sad i za trudnicki pregled nosim cijlu fasciklu  :Smile: . Mogli su to malo bolje organizirati pa da imaju na pv- u a ne da svaki put tipkaju iste info i pitaju  :Wink:

----------


## Zeljka33

Pc-u

----------


## snupi

drage moje i ja sam imala krtenje u Petrovoj zato ih bombardirajte zato su tam da i odgovaraju na postavljena pitanja, zakaj ih placamo da su za "ukras" tamo! I ja sam bila pacjentica dr Strelca bio je jako rezerviran i to mi se kod njega nije svidjelo pa sam se preselila k Velikom bossu koji sam cula otisao u penziju, hvala mu , zahvaljujuci njemu  imamo nasu caricu! Kome su uopce pripali Šimini pacijenti?Ja imam jos jednog smrzlića pa da znam sto me ceka, hvala Patriku sto zenamam uljeva nadu - biolog aako vas zapadne na punkciji i transferu i striceku aneseziologu!

----------


## popsy15

Možda malo bedasto pitanje, ali ,cure, kakve vi to ogrtače nosite na punkciju i transfer ??  :Embarassed:  Ja ne posjedujem takvo šta, jel neki deblji ,tanji,dugački,kraći?? :D
i da, da li se to mora javljat sestri Ireni prije pikanja?

----------


## kameleon

Hej popsy15, ogrtač po želji, obučeš ga da ne ideš u spavaćici kroz hodnik, poslužiti će kakav god bio..  :Smile: 
Ovisi kako su ti rekli, ja sam u jednom postupku zvala jer sam morala 2dc doći vaditi krv, drugi put nisam zvala nego išla na folikulometriju 8dc...a rekla mi ju da ju zovem samo ako mi 1. folikulometrija pada u subotu, inače ne..
Da li se sama pikaš ili ćeš ići u bolnicu? to im je bitno znati, koliko sam skužila..
pozdrav i sretno pikanje!!

----------


## popsy15

To me pitala sestra Vesna (mislim) da gsje ću se pikat,pa sam rekla da ću sama i sve mi je objasnila. A sad , za vađenje krvi, to ne znam, nešto je dr spominjo za P4 na 2. Dc ,al na kraju nigdje ne piše i sestre nisu komentirale pa ne znam  :Confused:

----------


## kameleon

nazovi ti Irenu pa si na miru  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> To me pitala sestra Vesna (mislim) da gsje ću se pikat,pa sam rekla da ću sama i sve mi je objasnila. A sad , za vađenje krvi, to ne znam, nešto je dr spominjo za P4 na 2. Dc ,al na kraju nigdje ne piše i sestre nisu komentirale pa ne znam


To se riješava u hodu,odnosno kod folikulometrija..kad bude dr smatrao da moraš izvaditi P4,bude ti rečeno nakon uzv-a.
Ali da,kad god ti nije nešto jasno samo nazovi sestru Irenu,ona sve lijepo objasni.  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

Curke, jedno pitanje.
za folikulometrije mi treba uputnica od gina?? Zaboravila danas pitati doktora.

----------


## suncokret19

i ima koja od vas iskustva s puregonom??

----------


## žužy

*suncokret19*,folikulometrije ti pokriva uputnica za MPO postupak,koju si vjerojatno več predala..sad samo dolaziš na uzv,javiš se sestri i to je to.
Kaj te točno zanima u vezi puregona? Moja druga stimulacija je bila na njemu,dobili smo 7 js,od kojih se 4 oplodilo.
Imaš negdje i temu o puregonu..
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71637-P...ht=puregon+pen

----------


## NelaR

> jel tko krenuo u postupak u Petrovoj?
> 
> *što ima s novim IVF centrom u toj bolnici, otvaraju li sad u rujnu taj kompletno novi centar i laboratorij za MPO?*
> 
> Sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1


Ja bila juče i još ništa  :Sad:

----------


## NelaR

> Pozz curke...
> Za nekih desetak dana krecem na svoj prvi ivf (menopur  )
> Nekako mi se cini da i to nije bajna stimulacija"imali koja djevojka da je imala stim sa menopurom??


Ma nije Menopur ništa ni bolji ni gori od drugih, oni samo isprobavaju koja stimulacija bolje paše kome. Ja sam bila na Gonalu i na Menopuru i isto!  :Undecided:

----------


## NelaR

> Pozdrav!
> isto sam u postupku u petrovoj, zanima me što je to "štoperica", kad se daje i zašto?; 
> čujem da ju žene dobivaju. Meni sestra Irena nešto bila spomenula da ću je dobiti, kad sam došla više ni riječi o štoperici, a ja zaboravila pitat? 
> izluđuje me što mi nitko ništa ne govori, nemam pojma ni o čemu - što, kako, kada... ????
> Samo me pošalju sim-tam, a zašto, što će biti... - nitko se ništa ne trudi objasniti. 
> katastrofa


Ma to dobiješ 36 sati prije aspitacije i to je obično inekcija Ovitrele  :Smile:  Ne sekiraj se misli sestra Irena na sve!

----------


## NelaR

> i ima koja od vas iskustva s puregonom??


I mene zanima!! Ja sam za treču stimuliranu sad dobila Puregon, inače na Gonal i Menopur slab odaziv jajnika, 2-3 folikule.
Sad mi je propisala 300jedinica puregona uz DHEA tablete 25mg dnevno.

----------


## una99

Moj zadnji postupak je bio sa puregonom, čak mi je i na papirima dr. naglasila da najbolje reagiram na puregonom, s njim sa dobila 4 js  ( toliko sam js dobila ukupno u svim prijašnjim postupcima s gonalom) a samo mi je jedan jajnik dostupan za aspiraciju i to sa jako malom površinom zdravog tkiva i povećim endometriomom.

----------


## suncokret19

a poslala sam im mail i rekli su mi da trebam uputnicu za folikulometrije. Sad neznam ako ću ići svaki dan il dva pa onda treba svaki put nova?? Budem nazvala sestru Irenu. 
Kupovat ću puregon sama jer su dr. I sestre tamo predložili da ne trosim besplatne postupke na puregon, jer ako cu biti nekoliko puta na stimulaciji u slucaju da trebam i ivf ili slicno, mozda potrosim besplatne pokusaje. A lijekovi samo za stimulaciju su jeftiniji nego za ivf ili slične. Valjda sam dobro objasnila.   :Wink:   Sad smo u potrazi za jeftinijim ljekarnama. U petrovoj je puregon 2300 kn. Kod nas u gradu je 3700kn!!!! 
A mozda cu trebat i dva pakiranja   :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

ja imam 100i.j. puregona do 1.folikulometrije. onda cemo vidjrti reakciju jajnika i dogovoriti dalje kolicinu. 
Zanima me dal ste imale kakve nuspojave? ni klomifen mi nije bas "sjeo" pa se sad malo bojim.

----------


## bubekica

Suncokret, ti ides na inseminaciju?

----------


## suncokret19

ne, za sada samo stimulacija ovulacije.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Suncokret - i ja sam išla u prvom postupku s Puregonom - dobila sam 7 JS što je ok - međutim imala sam strašne nuspojave: jake,jake ovulacijske bolove od 3. Dana uzimanja a stomak mi je bio napuhnut kao u 6. Mjesecu trudnoće! Ne pretjerujem: kod svakog pokreta me je boljelo. S Gonalima nemam tih nuspojava,ali ti ne brini za sebe jer kod svakog lijekovi drugačije reagiraju! Nekome neki bolje paše.
Sretno!

----------


## kameleon

evo da se javim samo radi usporedbe s puregonima,i ja sam imala 7 stanica na njima...baš čudno da smo sve tri ovdje isto reagirale...vjerovatno smo imale i slične doze,ja prva tri dana 300ui,a onda cca 5 dana 150ui

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Kameleon-  takav protokol sam i ja imala! Mislim da je to neki standardni! 

Jesi ti dobro? Kako se osjećaš? Odnosno osjećaš li nešto drugačije?

----------


## žužy

Ja sam bila prva tri dana na 300 jedinica,a sljedečih 5 dana po 200 jedinica. 12. dc je bila aspiracija 7 oocita.
Ni na puregonu,niti na gonalima nisam imala nikakve nuspojave...dok sam prvu stimulaciju,sa menopurima podnijela koma.
Stalni bolovi i užasna nadutost.

----------


## kudri

žužy, a zašto si otišla iz petrove?pitam jer mi se otvara neka mogućnost da se prebacim tamo. naime, užasavam se punkcije bez anestezije koja se radi na VV, a koja me najvjerojatnije čeka, pa razmišljam unaprijed. u pon idem tamo kod jedne doktorice, nisam pitala ni ime...ali jel možeš možda ti preporučiti nekog dobrog doktora tamo? Ili da se ne prebacujem? MIslila sam i o Sv. Duhu, tj. dr Baumanu, ali sad je tamo sitaucija banana.

----------


## suncokret19

Pošto sam pitala o vašim iskustvima o dr. Strelecu, evo mojeg "friškog" dojma od srijede  :Smile: 
S obzirom na sve što sam čitala, čovjek mi je ostavio čisto solidan dojam. Svi su pisali kako je šutljiv i ne objašnjava baš nešto, ali meni nije bilo tako. Uzeo mi je povijest bolesti, klasično pitanje-odgovor. 
Lijepo mi objasnio terapiju, postupak uzimanja lijeka, kad se javiti, sve u detalje. Nekoliko puta se našalio i bio je stvarno susretljiv. I isto tako i njegova sestra (neznam kako se zove). Sve u svemu, čisto solidno.
Ali s obzirom na mog soc.ginekologa koji jedva prozbori dvije-tri riječi, dr. Strelec je ko radio  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Velika hvala svima na informacija, savjetima i podršci, puno to čovjeku znači u nepoznatom svijetu mpo-a!!!!

Nadam se našoj trećoj sreći i malom Božićnom čudu!!

----------


## Kadauna

suncokret19, hvala na javljanju... možda nebitno (meni eto bi bilo bitno  :Smile: ) Strelec još uvijek tipka na mašinu umjesto na komp?

----------


## fuksija

Suncokret..puno sreće! I ja čekam božično čudo..evo već 3. Božić..nadam se trećoj sreći  :Smile:

----------


## NelaR

> evo da se javim samo radi usporedbe s puregonima,i ja sam imala 7 stanica na njima...baš čudno da smo sve tri ovdje isto reagirale...vjerovatno smo imale i slične doze,ja prva tri dana 300ui,a onda cca 5 dana 150ui


Ja sam več isprobala i s Menopurom i s Gonalom, dvije folikule u oba slučaja. Sad idemo s Puregolom 300j od 2.-6. dana pa na folkulometriju.  :Undecided:  Vidjet cemo kako ce biti. Inace 36.g i AMH 1.5!! Suprug prosao kemo prije godinu dana imamo jos 3 ampule za iskoristiti.

----------


## suncokret19

> suncokret19, hvala na javljanju... možda nebitno (meni eto bi bilo bitno ) Strelec još uvijek tipka na mašinu umjesto na komp?


hehe...cak ima komp!!   :Wink:

----------


## suncokret19

Dok sam zvala da si narucim puregon, sestra me pitala koliko godina imam. Rekoh 25, a ona sva u čudu počela pričati pa kako to da vec idem u postupak, koji mi je to dr.rekao!!! pa nisam se valjda sama sjetila ići na mpo iz zabave!!! tlak mi je bio na 1000!!!
da cekam do 70.godine kad nemam ovulacija??   :Sad:

----------


## popsy15

jel se može zavti nedjeljom kod sestre Irene, zovem al nitko se ne javlja  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

suncokret19, nije na sestri da komentira - s 25 godina si premlada s 30 ajmo reći taman, ako dođeš s 35 prekasno - ma glupost iako neke zemlje vani financiraju MPO tek nakon 25 godine (mislim žene) iako to nema nikakvog smisla, ako par ima dijagnozu i samo 20 i 22 godine, zašto ne na MPO odmah, neće se do 25 godine ama baš ništa u dijagnozi promijeniti. 

Zato ogluši na takve komentare i stvarno ne znam čemu sestri da lupa ovakve gluposti?

----------


## lady555

suncokret19 nemoj slusati sestre ni nikoga sto se tice pitanja godina, nisu u toj situaciji pa ne znaju, ja sam isla sa 23 god. u prvi postupak i ne zalim nimalo, zato cu za par godina ponovo, a da mi cekamo po popricama drugih ljudi otisle bi godine u propast, samo hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

suncokret, učinilo mi se da si u jednom trenu napisala da si lijekove nabavljaš o svom trošku...a ideš u postupak preko hzzo?  :Confused:

----------


## žužy

> jel se može zavti nedjeljom kod sestre Irene, zovem al nitko se ne javlja


Sestre Irene nedjeljom nema ,onda se sa curama za punkcije i transfere bavi neka druga,dežurna sestra..koja vjerojatno nije za onim pultom,pa se zato nije javljala.

----------


## suncokret19

> suncokret, učinilo mi se da si u jednom trenu napisala da si lijekove nabavljaš o svom trošku...a ideš u postupak preko hzzo?


kupujem lijek od petrove na svoj trosak. Ja imam samo stimulaciju ovulacije, nikakav daljni postupak. znaci plodni dani i onda kucna radinost   :Smile: 
 idem samo na folikulometrije i to mi je preko zdravstvenog, imam uputnicu od svog gina.
Nisam valjda krivo shvatila da se folikulometrije placaju?? to mi nitko nije rekao

----------


## suncokret19

ma znam da ni sestrama tamo nije lako i postujem njihov rad i trud. Znam koja mi je to na telefon govorila, ni dok sam bila u osobnom kontaktu s njom nije bila nista bolja. neznam joj ime a i bolje da neznam. Zaboravljam tu epizodu.   :Wink:  
Nego cure, u kojoj ste vi fazi?? 
Da cujemo malo i dobrih vijesti   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Suncokret moram priznati da prvi put cujem za takav aranzman - ciljani odnosi s puregonima (koji su iz vlastitog djepa)... Kako to da ste se odlucili na takvu stimulaciju?

----------


## Inesz

Suncokret, pošto je puregon u Petrovoj?

----------


## suncokret19

> Suncokret moram priznati da prvi put cujem za takav aranzman - ciljani odnosi s puregonima (koji su iz vlastitog djepa)... Kako to da ste se odlucili na takvu stimulaciju?


Suprugov spermiogram je uredan, moj hsg uredan, samo sto nemam ovulacije zbog losih hormona. Pa zbog tih dobrih nalaza idemo za pocetak na stimulaciju. Zato mi je predlozeno da si ih sama kupim. Jer kako nemogu ni dobiti jajne stanice pitanje je koji ćemo daljni problem naci (treba se jos oploditi,ugnjezditi a ja ni razviti j.s. ne mogu). Kako klomifen nije dao rezultate a hormoni su mi koma dr. Je predlozio gonadotropine koji ulaze u 6 besplatnih postupaka. pa kao nek si te besplatne ostavim ako cu trebati neki slozeniji postupak (ivf,aih- neznam tocno koji). nadam se da razumijete sto zelim reci. 
To mi je predlozio dr.strelec,njegova med.sestra i jos jedna gda.-mislim da je sestra.

----------


## suncokret19

> Suncokret, pošto je puregon u Petrovoj?


Receno mi je 2300 kn. Sutra idem po puregon pa cu vam tocno reci,ali trebalo bi biti kako su mi rekli. 
Samo neznam kolika je doza posto si ja trebam pikati od 2. Do 8. Dana ciklusa - do 1. Folikulometrije. neznam dal ce mi trebat 1 ili 2.

----------


## suncokret19

Pitanje:
na pocetku ciklusa (dobim samo ako se izazove m) uvijek 2-3 pa cak i 4 dana imam pojacan smedi iscjedak, pa tek onda dobim pravu mengu. Racunaju li se i ovi dani s iscjetkom pod mengu ili cekam bas krv?? jer se trebam pikat od 2.dc.
I sto ako ne dobim mengu, nego samo iscjedak??
lovi me panika!!!!  :-S   :-S

----------


## bubekica

U cemu je problem, zasto nemas ovulacije? Kakvi su ti nalazi hormona?
Neobicno je jer je steta potrositi reakciju na puregone, koje ce, nadajmo se, biti, jer kako kazes treba se oploditi, implantirati itd, IVF tu ipak potpomaze...
Kazu da je 1dc kad krene svjeua krv, crvena.

----------


## suncokret19

napisem rezultate nalaza navecer dok stignem s posla.   :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Suncokret, Klomifen nije jedini lijek koji se koristi za blagu stimulaciju ovulacije. Tu je i Letrozol (Femara, Letrilan). Pitaj Dr za njega.

Ovo sto je vama predlozeno su jako skupi tempirani odnosi  :Undecided:  (koji lako moguce zavrse i Ivf-om ako bude bude vise folikula, a sumnjam da ce ti u tom slucaju refundirati novce za stimulaciju)

----------


## legal alien

Ima li netko sa friskim iskustvom FETa kod prof Vrcka? 

Koji dan ciklusa je obicno prvi uzv? 
Sto treba donjeti od nalaza?
Aspiriraju li JS iz tekuceg ciklusa ili je puste da ode?
Dali bas na dan transfera odlede embrije ili ranije?

----------


## suncokret19

> Suncokret, Klomifen nije jedini lijek koji se koristi za blagu stimulaciju ovulacije. Tu je i Letrozol (Femara, Letrilan). Pitaj Dr za njega.
> 
> Ovo sto je vama predlozeno su jako skupi tempirani odnosi  (koji lako moguce zavrse i Ivf-om ako bude bude vise folikula, a sumnjam da ce ti u tom slucaju refundirati novce za stimulaciju)


mozda su mi ga odlucili dati zbog losih hormona. Napisem ih sve navecer. 
Sad me stvarno zanima vase miseljenje  :-S

----------


## Inesz

uncokret
za 2300 kn koliko ćeš dobiti jedinaica puregona? je li 900 IJ u penu?

----------


## Inesz

Suncokret

ovo si postala prije mjesec dana, nalazi tvojih hormona:

*glukoza natašte- 4.8 (4.2-6.0)
**AMH- 116,9* (0-75,7)
*slobodni testosteron-57,6 (0,2-14,2)
*inzulin-104,2 (21-174)
**LH-14,8* (folikularna faza 2,1-10,9)
**FSH- 5,7* (3,9-8,8)
testosteron-3,7 (0,4-2,6)
*estradiol- 165 (99-448)
*prolaktin-190 (71-566)
progesteron- 2,4 (0,5-3,1)
*DHEA-S - 15,5 (0,5-10,6)

Po slici hormona ti imaš sindrom policističnih jajnika.

Draga Suncokret, iskreno ne razumijem zašto moraš kupiti od Petrove puregon za 2300 kn kako bi ti izazvali ovulaciju za ciljane spolne odnose.
Što ti je rekao dr Srelec?

----------


## suncokret19

da to su moji nalazi, nisam ih mogla kopirati prek moba. 
Imam pcos, samo jedna prirodna menga u zivotu. 
Nista posebno nije rekao, samo da probamo puregonom izazvati ovulaciju i onda odnosi. Posto su ostali moji i suprugovi nalazi uredu,da bi zato poceli samo s puregonom. i zato nek kupim puregon i cuvam besplatne postupke u slucaju da zatrebam neki od postupaka. 
To s kupovinom mi ima smisla, ali dal je puregon dobar izbor, e to neznam.

----------


## suncokret19

> uncokret
> za 2300 kn koliko ćeš dobiti jedinaica puregona? je li 900 IJ u penu?


Da. 900i.j.

----------


## suncokret19

Probala sam kod svog gina s klomifenom, 2 pokusaja bez ikakve reakcije. Poslao me na vadenje gore navedenih hormona i dok je vidio rezultate je rekao da je to tvrdokorni problem kojeg on nece moci rjesiti klomifenom i poslao me u zg. Ono stoje dr. Strelec rekao sam vec napisala. 

Kaj to nije dobro resenje?? puregoni??

----------


## žužy

*suncokret*,a dali si ti Mišljenja da baš i nebi išli na IVF ili AIH?
lli si ti samo prihvatila to što ti je doktor predložio?
Jer,meni je ovo neshvatljivo...trošiti toliko novaca za nešto na što inače imaš pravo da ti osigura hzzo.
Osim ako želiš izbječi punkciju ili inseminaciju...ali ni to mi nema smisla,jer puregon je ozbiljna stimulacija sa kojom možeš dobiti više jajnih stanica,i ako te sa eventualno takvim rezultatom doktor i dalje bude uputio u ciljane odnose-meni je to blago rečeno neodgovorno.

----------


## bubekica

Suncokret, koju dozu puregona dnevno preporuca dr?
Jesi li pokusala prije klomifena uzimati kontracepcijske pilule?
Uzimas li siofor? Kakav ti je ogtt? Imas li problema s tjelesnom tezinom?

----------


## suncokret19

žužy, on je meni to rekao i ja sam to prihvatila. Ponudio mi je puregon preko hzz (umanjuje mi 6 besplatnih postupaka) ili da ga sama kupim. Da ne dosadujem opet s objasnjenjem zasto je bolje da sama kupim. 
nisam protiv nikakve insemenacije ili punkcije- sto mi se predlozi to cu prihvatiti jer dam glupog vjerovanja da doktor zna sto je najbolje. 
Slazem oko razvitka previse jajnih stanica- rekao je da po dozi nebi fo toga trebalo doci.  
Cure, stvarno neznam kaj reci.... sad sam u bedu   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

100 i.j. dnevno. Imam problema s tezinom, 85 kg ns 165 cm(radim na tome da smrsavim al zbog pcos je to tesko). uzimala diane 35 prije klomifena- nista bolje nego dok ih nisam pila. 
Nitko mi nije rekao za siofor. Ogtt nidam radila.

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam s 1,5 gonal (to bi bilo cca 110iu) dnevno na otprilike iste nalaze kakve su tvoji reagirala s preko 10 folikula iz kojih je ispunktirano 10 zrelih jajnih stanica.
Svi ovdje kuzimo zasto kupujes iz vlastitog djepa, ali nam nije jasno zasto se takvi lijekovi trose za ciljane, zasto nejdete na inseminaciju, barem.
Bas me zanima razvoj situacije, a na tvom mjestu bih potrazila drugo misljenje.

----------


## suncokret19

poludjet cu!!!!!   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

osjecam kako mi lađe tonu zbog nekompetentnosti!!! a tako sam bila sretna nakon konzultacija jer mi je ostavio dobar dojam....

----------


## sushi

suncokret nemoj biti u bedu...ovdje smo da se medjusobno informiramo i pomognemo... mi smo svi malo u šoku zbog te stimulacije, bez ostalih pretraga i ulaska u postupak...a sama plaćaš i to poštenu cifru, zato nam je ton takav
potpisujem bubi u vezi drugog mišljenja, a možeš i malo pročitati o ogtt na tom topicu

----------


## bubekica

Nemas razloga za bed. Budi mozda malo ljuta, al nemoj biti tuzna.
Tu sam za sva pitanja...

----------


## suncokret19

nebum zivcanila oko toga, al da mi je sad malo panika- jeste   :Sad:  
Probam ovaj put kako mi je dr.rekao-daj Bog da sve bude kako treba. Ako nebu, onda pravac privatna klinika. 

Je*** mu misa, svejedno sam tuzna   :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

kako covjek moze biti sretan dok ima tako dobrih ljudi poput vas!!!!
hvala svima na svemu! ljubim vas  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Ne moras nuzno u privatnu kliniku, na raspolaganju u zagrebu imas jos 3 drzavne klinike, a opcija je i promjena lijecnika u petrovoj.
 :Kiss:

----------


## suncokret19

vidjet cu kako ce ovo proci pa cu onda dalje odluciti. Nekak se nadam da nije doktor bezveze i da nisam ja te srece da na meni eksperimentira.   :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Slazem se sa bubekicom, uvijek mozes promijeniti dr ili kliniku i privatno ti nista ne znaci da je bolje....ja bas imam,suprotno iskustvo

----------


## ljubilica

Netko je pitao da li Strelec koristi pisaću mašinu?  Ahahahahha kad me ljetos primio na pregled, nalaz mi je napisao na mašini,  točno se sjećam da sam se smijala.

----------


## Inesz

Suncokret19,

nemoj biti tužna. Ovdje smo za tebe i imaš svu našu podršku.

Osvrnule smo se na vrstu i dozu lijeka za izazivanje ovulacije za ciljane odnose-100 jedinica gonadotropina dnevno za ženu kojia radi sindroma polcističnih jajnika ima amh preko 100 pmol/l mogla bi biti stumulacija za izvantjelesnu oplodnju a ne za ciljane odnose. 

Naše pisanje ovdje ne samo da nam služi za pruženje podrške, već i kroz to pisanje dijelimo svoja iskustva, dijelimo svoje probleme i tražimo savjete osoba koje su prije nas slično prošle, kroz ovo pisanje potičemo jedna drugu na edukaciju i informiranje, ali i na kritički pristup postupcima liječnika. Jer kad smo educirane, same sebi smo u liječenju najbolji savjetnik.


Suncokret, malada si žena, i dobro je da si potražila pomoć oko začeća. Liječnik te je nakon prvog dolaska u Petrovu stavio na puregon za stimulaciju ovulacije (kojeg uz put sama kupuješ). 

Budući da si nam napisala da uz PCOS imaš i visoki indeks tjelesne mase, pitala bih te je li ti liječnik predlagao i savjetovao da odgodite stimulaciju ovulacije za neki razuman rok dok ne smršaviš određen broj kilograma?

----------


## suncokret19

*Inesz*,
slažem se sa svime što si napisala i znam da ste tu da pomognete i savjetujete i podržavate i iskreno sam zahvalna što vas imam. Jer sam sama u tome, tj.nemam nikog poznatog tko bi mi mogao dati savjete i informacije iz "prve ruke", pa je forum jedino mjesto gdje mogu sve to dobiti. 

Nije mi dr.to predložio,pitao me samo koliko kg imam i nek radim na redukciji. Znala sam i sama da to trebam rješiti jer su brojna istraživanja pokazala da samo 10%smanjenja tjelesne mase pomaže kod ovulacija. 
 to je problem s kojim se borim već niz godina, sve od 2.srednje kada sam mi je moj gin prepisao Trinovum jer nisam imala uopće menstrucije (da ne pričam priču kako me zeznuo, trebao je napraviti uzv i vidjeti da imam policistične jajnike i to rješavati na drugi način, preboljela sam taj njegov veliki propust). Čitala sam po forumima i strepila svim srcem da me ne pošalje doma i kaže da nek se vratim kada bmi stavim u normalnu. Nisam željela da zbog toga još duže nemamo bebu.. i lakše je mršaviti kad nisi pod takvim pritiskom, posrtanja su onda puno veća.. Zato sam se ja lijepo upisala u teretanu, poseban program za mršavljenje 3*tjedno i promjenila prehranu. rezultati su se već počeli vidjeti.. i fizički i psihički.. 
nisam tužna pa ni ljuta, ali strah me jednostavno da ne razvijem "10000" jajnih stanica i da sve padne u vodu.. rekao je da su do 2 jajne stanice u redu, ako se razvije više od toga onda sve zaustavljamo.. 
nije mi jasno, pa on je specijalist, sve nalaze sam mu dala i pokazala i stvarno smo imali ugodan razgovor, sve je lijepo pitao i objašnjavao, pa kako se onda odlučio za puregon a ne za nešto tipa klomifen, možda uz malo pojačanu dozu? neznam neznam..ponavljam si ko mantru da je on specijalist i da on zna, ali sad me strah.. nisu ni oni bogovi i ne mogu mi magijom "napravit" dijete, da svako tijelo drugačije reagira, ali ipak on ima i znanja i iskustva- pa nek razmisli malo!!! 
Možda je procijenio da su moji problemi s hormonima i težinom tvrdokorniji pa pretpostavlja da puregon jest dobro rješenje.. da će se možda razviti 1-2 jajne stanice, ili možda ni jedna.. il više pa drugi put smanjimo dozu..

jesam se raspisala, a tek je jutro  :Smile:   :Smile:  
sad sam rekla sve što me tištilo u vezi ove terapije... sad sam mirna  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Meni se cini da je sve to skupa tvoj doktor malo neozbiljno postavio jer puregon od 100iu je prevelika doza,a bome i preskup lijep kojeg sama placas za metodu ako prodje prodje...po meni je on tebe trebao traziti da imas u pripremi sve nalaze za ivf za slucaj da se razvije vise folikula za sto objektivno postoji velika sansa i u tom slucaju se prebaciti na ivf..i to prirodni posto lijek sama placas ionako..a nakon puregona ces morati vjerojatno i pauzirati cirka 3 mjeseca jer je to praksa nasih doktora..

----------


## bubekica

Suncokret - jesi li radila hsg?

Imas li nalaze markera na hepatitis, hiv i sifilis? Tvoj doktor govori o odustajanju od postupka ako dodje do razvoja veceg broja folikula, a zasto se u tom slucaju ne bi napravio ivf?

----------


## suncokret19

hsg sam radila u 7.mjesecu i uredan je.
Nemam nalaze markera i ostalog navedenog, nitko me nije uputio na to.

----------


## bubekica

Bez toga opcija prelaska na ivf sigurno nije moguca, nego ce otkazati postupak, kao sto je rekao tvoj dr. Naravno, govorim o slucaju razvitka veceg broja folikula. 
Kad ocekujes pocetak pikanja?
Na koji nacin si promijenila prehranu? Jesi li izbacila ugljikohidratne namirnice?

----------


## suncokret19

negde dr. tjedan. ovisi o mengi.. nemam ih baš pa neznam ni kad očekivati njen dolazak.
izbacila kruh,tjesteninu , tjesteninu, slatkarije, grickalice.. više voća,povrća, pilećeg mesa, i tak.. ma te neke standardne stvari, ništa posebno..klasična izmjena prehrane  :Smile:

----------


## NelaR

Curke ja sam od pon 24. u ZG pa do transfera nadam se, ako nekome nešto treba javite!

----------


## suncokret19

pitanje:
dobila danas mengu i sad bih trebala to javiti i zabiljezit se za folikulometriju. Zovem ali mi se nitko ne javlja, a folikulometrija mi pada u subotu. Da zovem u ponedjeljak?? 
rade uzv u subotu?
koliko se obicno ceka na uzv??

----------


## žužy

*suncokret*,probaj zvati malo kasnije...ali meni je svojedobno sestra Irena rekla da za eventualne folikulometrije koje padaju za vikend,da se najavim u četvrtak,tako da me znaju očekivati. Ne brini ako ti se danas niko ne javi,zovni u pon.
Inače,folikulometrije rade i subotom i nedjeljom,kao i punkcije i transfere,nema neradnog dana kad su u pitanju postupci,i to je super.
A kaj se tiče uzv-a...ja bi obično došla gore oko 7 u jutro,uskoro bi došla sestra,javila bi joj se i do pola 8 bi došao dr i do 8 zadnje bi bila gotova. Ide se redom kojim dođeš,bar je tako bilo.
Kad počinješ sa puregonom?

----------


## suncokret19

onda cu zvat u pon. Uputnicu za fm predam sestri kod ambulanti? tamo rade uzv ili negdje san citala u podrumu?
Sutra pocinjem s puregon, ajme al me strah   :Sad:

----------


## kudri

kakvo je stanje u Petrovoj? Jel postoji lista čekanja lijekova ili se ide brzo u postupak? Punkcija - pod anestezijom ili ne? Koji su dr dobri?

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja sam bila na prve konzultacije u 9/2013 i dobila termin za 2/2014 a do tada popis pretraga   Punkcija bila pod anestezijom, nista nisam osjetila i evo za koji dan trebam roditi drugi put pa ti preporucam doktora Radakovica  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

hvala Željka! Znači, nema dugih čekanja, pa na VV nije ništa brže. Na prvim konzultacijama sam bila u rujnu, a u postupak ću tek u siječnju. Dobro, da nije praznika, bio bi prosinac, ali opet.

A jel priznaju u Petrovoj nalaze drugih bolnica ili treba sve iz početka??

----------


## kudri

Da. Sva čast, dva puta od prve!! Vau

----------


## Zeljka33

Dobijes od sestre popis pretraga i koliko stari moraju biti a nema uvjeta gdje da obavis pretrage

----------


## suncokret19

idem na ivf... molim bilo kakve info.. nemam pojima kako se to radi.. help

----------


## Inesz

Suncokret imaš poruku

----------


## sushi

suncokret, kakva je bila reakcija na terapiju, koliko folikula? 
jesu ti rekli da će ti vratiti novce koje si sama dala za stimulaciju? jer ona ti je uračunata u trošak postupka koji ti pokriva tvoje zdravstveno osiguranje, odnosno hzzo

----------


## maca papucarica

> idem na ivf... molim bilo kakve info.. nemam pojima kako se to radi.. help


Baš mi je žao što su se naša predviđanja obistinila.  :Sad: 
Iskreno me zanima objašnjenje tvog dr, što je on mislio i planirao i kako će te uzeti u postupak Ivf bez potrebnih nalaza?!?

Držim fige za uspješan postupak i refundiranje troškova.  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*suncokret19* ,nemoj brinuti,sve budeš saznala putem od doktora i sestri.
Al,i mene zanima sve kaj pitaju *sushi i maca*...jer još se nemrem načuditi prijedlogu dr Streleca.

----------


## suncokret19

cure, napisem navecer dok stignem s posla..   :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

Stigla danas na 2.folikulometriju k dr.S i niata on ne govori nekoliko minuta i onda odjednom:
"moramo promjeniti plan. Previse folikula se razvija,idemo na izvantjelesnu. Nastavite sa puregon 150 i dodite u srijedu opet na uzv. Dalje se javite sestri."
padnem ja u sok jer nikakvo objasnjenje,on sav u zurbi,ja u panici.. 
Sestre neznaju sto napraviti jer nemam nikakve nalaze, jer sam kupila puregon.. 
Kazu mi neka cekam dr.Vrcica.. nakon 2 sata stigne dr.V.. idemo sa suprugom kod dr.kasuma na razgovor.. 
Objasne mi da mi prijeti hiperstimulacija i da bi zato napravili punkciju, pa onda zamrznuli dok ne smrsavim.. i Kasum i Vrcic sve lijepo objasne, odg.na nasa pitanja i sve je dogovoreno.. nastavljam sa 100 puregona i nesto na o.. u srijedu uzv opet i mozda pred vikend punkcija.. 
Panika kod sestre Irene jer osim s-grama nemamo ni jedan jedini nalaz.. ako stignemo do petka napraviti biljege na hiv i ostalo,onda ok, ako ne onda sve propada..  letimo u vz u sunce i placamo 2500kn i jos je pitanje ako ce sifilis do onda bit gotov jer to radi samo tranafuzija.. 
pisem u zurbi jer zelim cuti vase savjete, oprostite ako sam nerazumljivo napisala   :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

za refundaciju ce dogovor biti u petak ako cemo raditi postupak

----------


## bubekica

*suncokret* ovo sto ti se dogodilo je prestrasno!
ajmo redom.
vec kad si kretala sa stimulacijom nama ovdje na forumu je bilo jasno sto ce se dogoditi, kako nije tvom doktoru? jel tvoj doktor obavijestio svog sefa o svom "master planu"?
ideja o smrzavanju embrija dok ti smrsavis - odakle sad to? za ciljane su kile bile ok, za ivf nisu? o kojem visku je rijec? koliki ti je bmi?
pokrivanje troskova biljega iz vlastitog djepa zbog njihovog propusta uopce necu komentirati - nedopustivo!
a sto ako ne stignu na vrijeme? pustit ce da ti prirodno pucaju folikuli????

po meni je ovo za pismo na sve moguce - od vrcica, ravnatelja, ministra. nisu normalni.

jos ti i hiperstimulacija prijeti, no krasno.
inace, dosta informacija mozes naci u brosuri http://www.roda.hr/article/read/nova...-o-neplodnosti

----------


## žužy

:Nope: 
Nije mi jasno zašto je dr Kasum morao prisustvovati razg. sa dr Vrčićem,zar tamo nije trebao biti dr Strelec,tvoj doktor,na dogovoru za dalje?
Ma nije mi puno toga jasno...katastrofa.

----------


## suncokret19

kaj da vam kazem!! nemogu ni opisati kako se osjecam, od uplasenosti, zbunjenosti, mozda je ljutnja najjaca!!!!
znal je S za moje kile, u 1.razgovoru me je pitao i sve sam mu rekla. On na to nije nista rekao-ja bila sretna da se zbog debljine ne odgada bilokakav postupak.

----------


## suncokret19

imam 85 kg na 165cm. Znao je to. Vrcic je odmah rekao da da sam njegova pacijentica nebi ni nista zapocinjao. 
Za te novce smo mogli otici privat gdje nebi eksperimentirali na menu, rjesavali svoje nekompetentnosti. 
Neznam zasto je Kasun bio, jedino dobro sto mo je preporucio najboljeg endokrinologa u HR. Opet PRIVATNO!!!

----------


## suncokret19

"Doktor" s. Nije bio na razgovoru jer ga nema cijeli tjedan. Dosao je ujutro samo na uvz i doslovno pobjegao.

----------


## žužy

Dobri stari dr Strelec...više ga nema nego ga ima. 
Neznam kaj bi ti više rekla..nemaš puno izbora trenutno nego slušati kaj ti je rekao dr Vrčić   :Undecided: 
A markere na zarazne bo nebi uspjela izvaditi ovaj tj? Puno je to privat..

----------


## bubekica

Stigne ona njih izvadit, al nema sanse da joj budu gotovi nalazi.

Eh, nadam se da veliki sef ovo cita  :Bye:

----------


## žužy

Samo da se na kraju sve dobro završi..a suncokret dobije povrat novaca za sve. :Storma s bičem:

----------


## suncokret19

hvala na svemu!! brošuru ću definitivno pročitati, samo ne danas jer sam preiscrpljena i preživčana za bilo što..
rekli smo mm i ja da se nećemo oko tih novaca previše mučiti, no NEMA ŠANSE!!!!!
tražit ću refundaciju svega!!!!!!!  znam da sestre tamo samo rade svoj posao i svaka pohvala na ljubaznost i srdačno, ali boli mene briga!! Iz principa i inata ću tražiti da dobijem ono što je moje!!!

----------


## amazonka

Samo zatraži refundaciju..i to za sve što ti pripada.
na ovo što sam sve pročitala, stvarno nema komentara :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

ni ja  :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

a kako ide s tom punkcijom/aspiracijom?
trebam kakve stvari nositi sa sobom? spavacica,papuce i sl. 
I kako je s anestezijom??
svi su mi govorili da u petrovoj daju opcu anesteziju,al neznam dal je ona za punkcije.

----------


## Argente

Je, opća ti je za punkciju, drugo će ti odgovoriti Petrovke.
Nego - sifilis? Otkad? Zar se ne traže samo hepatitisi i HIV? VDRL je koliko ja znam bio tražen u SLO, ali ne i kod nas.

suncokret, ja bih na tvom mjestu zahtijevala transfer i prije nego što smršavim, tj. u ovom ciklusu ako ne bude hipera. Mislim, 85kg na 165cm baš i nije toliko veliki višak. A i gdje je propisano koliki BMI je dozvoljen?
Nije da imam nešto protiv FET-a, svaka čast, i moje dijete je iz FET-a, ali uspješnost svježeg transfera je uvijek bila veća...

----------


## sven&iva

Suncokret
Sa sobom poneses spavacicu,papupce i ogrtac jer te sestra skup sa krevetom vozi na punkciju pa da ne setkas polugola kroz bolnicu!
Gore dobis mini anesteziju (nis nebus osjetila,brzo si gotova)
Poslije te vracaju u sobu za ivf,tam lezis 1.5-2 h,ja sam dosla nataste
Malo me poslije bolilo kao da moram dobit al nis strasno
Cak sam i malo krvarila pa si i ulozak ponesi,moze i dnevni.
Nadam se ,da si me shvatila

----------


## bubekica

Argente, vec 2012-e je isao sifilis, da se malo nespretno izrazim.

----------


## Argente

Bogati...ja sam imala transfer u 12/12 i markere neposredno prije toga pa ga nisam radila...moguće klinike opet nisu (bile) usklađene...

----------


## suncokret19

Ako budem imala prilike tj.ako cu vidjeti dr.V onda cu ga pitati zasto su kile bile dobre za dr.S i tempirane odnose a sad nisu. Vjerujem da nisam jedina zena na kugli zemaljskoj koja je debela i takva ostala trudna!!!!

----------


## suncokret19

ima se pravo na bolovanje na dan punkcije?

----------


## bubekica

Imas pravo na bolovanje od punkcije do bete, ali buduci kod tebe nece biti transfera nisam sigurna...

----------


## Inesz

suncokret imaš pravo na bolovanje
bolovanje uz opis-postupci vezani uz medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju, ne znam sada koja je šifra, ali bude znala tvoja dr

----------


## suncokret19

Pretpostavljam da se ide dr. Opce prakse?? 
Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ginekolog ti pise bolovanja za postupak.

----------


## antony34

Inesiz mozes i mpo doktora pitati on napise preporuku i tvoj ti gin na temelju toga moze odma otvoriti bolovanje. Eto ja sam ovaj postupak dobila bolovanje od prvog odlaska mpo. Sretno

----------


## suncokret19

ok.   :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

evo da javim novosti:
dobit ću refundaciju od bolnice za kupljeni puregon i to u kratkom vremenu. Prije nego sam opće išta pitala, sestra već to stavila u postupak i kasnije mi javila  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Folikuli se pohvalno razvijaju, piše na papiru da ih imam po 6 na svakom jajniku, no ja sam čula dr. da na jednom imam čak 9. manje bitno.. veličine od 15 do 11 mm. punkcija vjerojatno u petak,
il subotu.

----------


## Inesz

sifilis

čitam gore da u petrovoj traže pretragu na sifilis. je li tako i u drugim klinikama?

pitam to jer je u Hrvatskoj u 2013. godini bilo ukupno 80 novootkrivenih slučajeva sifilisa.

da mi je znati da li je kod mpo populacije otkriven ijedan slučaj zaraze sifilisom?

----------


## bubekica

i betaplus trazi marker na sifilis.
http://www.betaplus.hr/korisno/popis-nalaza-za-ivf.html

a ranije sam napisala i vv.

----------


## venera82

meni moja gin uvijek da bolovanje do test tj. bete, šifra N 97

----------


## suncokret19

u nedjelju punkcija   :Sad:  
sumnja se na cisticne folikule, estradiol bio preko 4700..   :Sad:

----------


## Zeljka33

> imam 85 kg na 165cm. Znao je to. Vrcic je odmah rekao da da sam njegova pacijentica nebi ni nista zapocinjao. 
> Za te novce smo mogli otici privat gdje nebi eksperimentirali na menu, rjesavali svoje nekompetentnosti. 
> Neznam zasto je Kasun bio, jedino dobro sto mo je preporucio najboljeg endokrinologa u HR. Opet PRIVATNO!!!


ja sam u oba postupka u petrovoj imala viska kila i to nije sprijecilo dr da idemo u postupak i na kraju oba dobitna....dakle prvi na 85 kg/178cm i drug na 93kg

----------


## Zeljka33

e i oba puta me mpo dr dosao posjetiti kad sam rodila i rekao da se javim ako nesto trebam

----------


## suncokret19

> e i oba puta me mpo dr dosao posjetiti kad sam rodila i rekao da se javim ako nesto trebam


a koji je to dr. Ako smijem znati?

----------


## bubekica

suncokret, sretno sutra!

----------


## Zeljka33

Dr Radakovic

----------


## suncokret19

ma, sto se tice mrsavljenja- nek bude kako treba biti. Ja cu se potruditi koliko mogu da smrsavim a dalje cemo vidjeti. 
Hvala bubekica! javim se kako je proslo!   :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Sretno *suncokret19* !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zeljka33

sretno suncokret19!

----------


## snupi

suncokret da ti velim utjesno  i ja sam bila pacijent Strelca, prvi put kod njega sam imala biokemijsku. Nije mi se dopao pa sam se preselila Šimuniću koji  mi je dao dobitnu terapiju i sam zahvaljujuci stimulaciji dogurala do 70 kg a visoka sam 162, nikad me nije pitao za kile. Zahvaljujuci Š ostala sam trudna jer mi je uspio sloziti dobit kombinaciju lijekova posto sam low responder i sam imam šmrkavicu od 9 mjeseci.Imam jos jedan smrzlić tko zna sto mene bude cekalo dok se odlucim otici po njega.

----------


## suncokret19

punkcija je bila uzasno bolna, dobila sam anesteziju ali je kombinacija nekog pritiska pikanja i boli bila gadna!! dobila sam anesteziju i dr.curu koja je bila samnom nije bolilo ni tijekom ni posle dok sam se ja izvijala i plakala od boli. Valjda sam na tu svoju famoznu kilazu trebala dobiti nesto jace   :Smile: 
Imala 6 folikula od toga 4 jajne i jos puno cisti..rekla laborantica da ove 4 izglefsju dobro. Nek nazovem sutra da pitam kak je stanje. 
Mislim da je aspiraciju vodila doktorica Jurkovic (tako sam cula).dok me dosla pitati kako sam rekla mi je da moram smrsati 20 kg!!! ima ih znaci vise koji tako misle,tako da cu dati sve od sebe. Ali ja se javljam na transfer nakon gubitka 10kg. I to ce trajati dovoljno dugo a kami tek 20 kg. 
Hvala svima na pozitivnim vibracijama, sad idem na zasluzeni odmor   :Wink:

----------


## sushi

suncokret sretno dalje! javi kako ide  :Smile: 

i jos malo upadam kao padobranac - ne znam jesu li ti dr-i spominjali ispitivanje inz. rezistencije, s obzirom da imas pcos i visok bmi... mozes potraziti temu terapija metforminom, ovdje na mpo pdf-u

----------


## suncokret19

sushi,idem u utorak k endokrinologu pa se nadam da će mi on pomoći po tom pitanju. Spominjali su mi metformin kao pomoć ali o tome cu znati vise nakon utorka.   :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Cure, koliko se čeka na postupak u Petrovoj?
Znači od prvog razgovora/konzultacija do ulaska u postupak?
Zadnji put sam bila kod njih u postupku 2009.god. kod dr. Pavičić Baldani. Sada razmišljamo da probamo opet ali ako su duge liste čekanja onda bi možda ipak privatno.
Radi li dr. Pavičić još postupke tamo? Kakva je općenito situacija na odjelu, uspješnost, daju li sada anesteziju prilikom vađenja js ili i dalje samo onu koktel/injekciju? Tko im je biolog?

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

suncokret19,

koliko imate zametaka? koji dan su zamrznuti/će biti zamrznuti?

----------


## suncokret19

U srijedu smo imali 3. 2 odlican i  1 los.. sutra moram zvati u lab da mi kazu koliko i kad su ih zamrzuli.. u srijedujerekla da se mora konzultirati  s kolegama... eto, nek budu barem 2... i to je vise no sto sam ocekivala..   :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

ostala nam 1 blastoca koju su zamrznuli   :Sad:

----------


## kudri

> Cure, koliko se čeka na postupak u Petrovoj?
> Znači od prvog razgovora/konzultacija do ulaska u postupak?
> Zadnji put sam bila kod njih u postupku 2009.god. kod dr. Pavičić Baldani. Sada razmišljamo da probamo opet ali ako su duge liste čekanja onda bi možda ipak privatno.
> Radi li dr. Pavičić još postupke tamo? Kakva je općenito situacija na odjelu, uspješnost, daju li sada anesteziju prilikom vađenja js ili i dalje samo onu koktel/injekciju? Tko im je biolog?
> 
> Hvala!


ovo sve zanima i mene! Cure, pliz dajte nam friške info...

----------


## Twinolina

evo, ja sam pacijentica spomenute liječnice (sad je prof.dr.) i mogu samo reći da joj bezuvjetno vjerujem i da ju ne bih mijenjala ni za koga! 
ugl, konkretno je nemoguće dati odgovor. ja sam njen pacijentica već 10-ak god i  u rujnu sam dobila termin za postupak u prosincu (jučer je bio ET). ali, činjenica je da sam ja imala SVE nalaze spremne. moguće je da to ide vrlo brzo, pogotovo ako postoji potpuna anamneza za full friškim nalazima, ali ja ipak pretpostavljam da će dr htjeti napraviti kakvu takvu obradu. što je po meni sigurno bolje nego doći kao u dućan i reći "e bok evo mene ja došla na MPO, dajte stimulaciju i idemo". za povećanje šansi sigurno je najzaslužnija pravilna obrada i dijagnoza. vrijedi čekati. 
što se tiče anlagezije i sedacije na punkciji, hvala Bogu, ne daju više onaj Fortral od kojeg sam povraćala, a čula sam da je to bila jako česta nuspojava. sad daju Dormicum za sedaciju i neki brzi analgetik, zaboravila sam kako se zove. ugl baš sam bila fino uljuljana, full opuštena, nikakve bolove nisam osjetila. ma, super sedacija, stvarno! ja sam komplet CEF-om i Petrovom uopće ne zadovoljna, već oduševljena. svi ljubazni, svi pristupačni, svi predivni! 
biolozi - evo jučer na ET sam vidjela biologicu koja mi je "smućkala" moje sad šestogodišnje blizance,a kolegica, rekla bih pred mirovinu, mi je sad obećala curku  :Wink:

----------


## mmmm4

Evo mog iskustva... 
Cula sam da je dr super i tako nakon neuspjelih aih odlucim se za petrovu i dr pavicic. U 01/2014 nazovem petrovu i kazem da su mi prve konzul i da bi se odlucila za dr, dobila sam termin za prve konzultacije 04 mj! Kazu mi da je velika guzva za trazenu dr. I tako ja napokon docekam konzul i kazu mi da je dr na bolovanju, dopadne me neka mlada dr . 
Nakon svega odlucila sam se za privatnika.

----------


## Twinolina

žao mi je što si imala takvo iskustvo, dr je zaista duže bila na b.o., i ja sam u svibnju dopala nekom drugom u postupak, ali dr se vratila još u rujnu i jedva sam ju dočekala. zaista je tražena što je samo dokaz da je njen rad cijenjen. ja nisam kompetentna da ocijenjujem njenu stručnost, za to bih trebala imati, ako ne koju titulu više, onda makar iste kao ona, ali pošto nemam mogu samo reći da mi se jako sviđa njen odnos prema pacijentu, topla je, uvijek smiri i sve objasni, nikad nije djelovala nepristupačno, na nju sam uvijek mogla računati. općenito, svi na CEF-u i u ambulanti CEF-a su posebni. 
od administratorica Sandre i Jadranke, do sestre Ive (na prijemnom šalteru ambulante) do Sr Irene koja ima toliko posla a nikad nisam mogla primjetiti užurbanost ili bilo kakvu nervozu, već sam svaki put imala dojam kao da sam ja njena jedina trenutačna briga i u potpunosti se posvetila tome što mi govori...onda sr Vesna s kojom imam jednu anegdotu, nasmijala sma se do suza - naime, čestitala mi je da sam najstarija pacijentica koja ide u MPO - moja dr je imala lapsus sripti i napisala da sam rođena 1914.-e god!
ugl istina je da imaju jaaaaaaaaaaaaaako puno posla, ali sve ide ko po loju!

----------


## maca2

Poslala sam im mail u pon.i dobia termin za konzulracije kod dr.Pavicic 3.2. Bili bi mi draze da je brze jer moram vaditi apsolutno sve nalaze za postupak pa bih htjela sto prije poceti. Ali sta je tu je...nadam se da cu do ljeta uspjeti doci do postupka.

----------


## maca2

Inace, odradila sam jedan postupak kod nje 2009., bila je skroz korektna i pristupacna. Ali doslo je do one grozne izmjene zakona + opcenito su mi uvjeti rada tamo bili ne bas sjajni pa smo otisli u SLO. Sada bi opet pokusali jer imamo jos pravo preko HZZO -a, a cujem da su se stvari promijenile nabolje tamo.Dr.Pavicic mi je bila na porodu i bila je divna, i kao dr.i kao osoba. Na tome cu joj uvijek biti zahvalna!

----------


## Twinolina

drago mi je da si se odlučila. brzo će to proći. a nalaze možeš sad početi prikupljati, ono što će ti tvoj soc gin sigurno dati jesu cervikalni brisevi i papa test,  a to se ionako čeka 4-6 tjedana. ono za hiv sifilis i hepatitis ionako samo dođeš u petrovu 3 bez narudžbe, kažeš da si u postupku i za tjedan dana su ti gotovi nalazi. ostalo ti ništa ne treba, vjenčani list to imaš, a ako imaš još koji dg onda friške nalaze vezane uz to npr štitnjača TSH, fT3 i fT4, Anti-TPO i Anti TG, a ne bi bilo loše da ti soc gin ako je spreman za suradnju već da uputnicu za E2, PRL, FSH, LH i to lijepo dođeš samo u petrovu u labos i kažeš da si u postupku kod prof Pavičić i primit će te (ponesi potrvrdu o narudžbi!) to moraš 2-5 dana ciklusa. ako imaš pcos onda vadiš i druge spolne hormone tipa testosterona i šta ja znam još. za AMH jedino VV znam da rade, nalaz se čeke neka 3 tjedna max. a ako ideš tamo vaditi amh onda možeš i sve ostale spolne hormone, za to se ne naručuje, osim za štitnjaču, to znam da naručuju. štitnjaču ti bez naručivanja radi vinogradska i sveti duh.

----------


## maca2

Hvala Twin  :Wink: 
Imam nalaze na spolne bolesti iz 9/'14 (HIV, hepatitis, sifilis) jer smo to morali vaditi za FET u MB - hoće mi to priznati? Vrijede godinu dana ili kraće :ne zna:
Papu i briseve ću riješiti sljedeći tjedan kod svoje gin. i pitati odmah može li mi dati uputnicu za ovo ostalo što si napisala od hormona.

----------


## Twinolina

hm ne znam iskreno, ja sam radila u travnju i priznali su mi za postupak sad u prosincu...to se ne brini, ako i ne priznaju, začas to obaviš i samo tjedan dana se čekaju nalazi.

----------


## legal alien

> Ima li netko sa friskim iskustvom FETa kod prof Vrcka? 
> 
> Koji dan ciklusa je obicno prvi uzv? 
> Sto treba donjeti od nalaza?
> Aspiriraju li JS iz tekuceg ciklusa ili je puste da ode?
> Da li bas na dan transfera odlede embrije ili ranije?


Anyone?

----------


## NelaR

> Poslala sam im mail u pon.i dobia termin za konzulracije kod dr.Pavicic 3.2. Bili bi mi draze da je brze jer moram vaditi apsolutno sve nalaze za postupak pa bih htjela sto prije poceti. Ali sta je tu je...nadam se da cu do ljeta uspjeti doci do postupka.


ja sam u srijedu 17.12. poslala upit za konzultacije nakon 6.neuspjele ICSI kod pr.dr.Šprem i dobila termin 10.2.2015.
Tako da je kod svih ista situacija, bio prvi ili ko zna koji put i bilo koji doktor čeka se cca. tri mj od konzultacija do postupka, ako je sve uredu.

----------


## NelaR

> Anyone?


Ja nisam kod prof.dr.V. ali znam od poznanica koje jesu a i iz svojih 6. iskustava. 
Kad dođeš na prvi razgovor sve ti objasne i sestre daju napismeno sve što treba, ubace te na listu cekanja za postupak.
Mjesec prije postupka dolaziš po ljekove s uputnicom za pregled i bolničko lječenje, kad ti otvore košuljicu ne trebaš više uputnicu.
Javljaš im kad počneš sa uzimanjem ljekova to je obićno 2.DC ili kako ti doktor napiše.
Prvi ultrazvuk ovisi o terapiji i duljini ciklusa oko 6.-8. DC pa nadalje po potrebi svaki dan , svaki drugi ili ponekad treći dan ovisi o razvoju folikula i hormonima.
Nakon aspiracije zoveš laboratorij da ti kažu ima li oplođenih JS i kad da dođeš na transfer, običaj je da je transfer 3. dan od aspiracije ali ako ima više oplođenih stanica onda se čeka da se vidi koje če se bolje razvijati pa transfer bude kasnije oko 5. dan.
Dr.V. radi jedini transfer s ultrazvukom i na puni mjehur, ostali ne.
Zamrzavaju samo ako ima više od dvije oplođene jajne stanice i za to treba suprugov potpis.

Nadam se da sam pomogla!  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

Nela hvala ti. Iako sam ja zapravo pitala za FET. Jer imamo dva smrznuta embrija. Pa me zanima kakva je procedura u tom slucaju. Ali tvoj odgovor ce sigurno nekom pomoci.

----------


## žužy

*NelaR* , *legal alien*  je pitala proceduru za FET ne IVF.

*legal*,neznam kak je baš kod Vrčića,ali moj FET je bio ovako:
Na prvi uzv sam morala doči 7.-9. dc.
Od nalaza mi nije trebalo ništa novo.
Prati se folikul i određuje se ovulacija...ali jajna stanica se ne aspirira.
Na sam dan ovulacije,embrij se odmrziva i transfer se obavlja za onoliko dana kolko su stari embriji. Ako su blastice,onda je transfer 5.dan od ovulacije/odmrzivanja.

Pretpostavljam da si ti imala dužu pauzu od zadnjeg postupka,pa mislim da je najbolje da pošalješ mail sestri Ivi sa upitom za FET i kaj sve moraš pripremiti.

----------


## Argente

Neće baš bit da ga odmrzavaju na dan ovulacije jer on tako smrznut već ima 2-3-5 dana  :Smile:  Nego je transfer za onoliko dana od ovulacije koliko ima embrij, pa ga defrostaju to jutro.
Iako, neki rade i tako da nakon odmrzavanja čekaju 1 dan da vide hoće li se nastaviti razvijati, mislim Češka, kod nas ne znam...

----------


## NelaR

> Nela hvala ti. Iako sam ja zapravo pitala za FET. Jer imamo dva smrznuta embrija. Pa me zanima kakva je procedura u tom slucaju. Ali tvoj odgovor ce sigurno nekom pomoci.


a sorry nisam vidjela taj dio  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

:facepalm: 
Da,da,istina...hvala *Argente* na ispravci netočnog navoda  :Kiss: 
I ne kužim zakaj sam opče tak napisala... :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

:lool:  polupani lončići!!
ma znam da znaš, nakon 3 FETa  :Love:

----------


## suncokret19

imam par pitanja, pa ako bi mi dobre duse dale odgovor    :Kiss:  
Koliko dugo je "normalno" imati bolove u jajnicima (slicno menstrualnim grcevima) nakon aspiracije i hiperstimuliracije? 
posto imam odgodeni transfer, imate kakve preporuke kako da pripremim maternicu i tijelo da primi tu jednu blastocisticu?? tipa cajevi ili folna ili nesto slicno? 
mislim da bi to bilo to s pitanjima za sad  :Smile:

----------


## Twinolina

folnu bih ja svakako pila,a čula sam da je za endometrij odličan ananas.miruj dok ti se jajnici ne smire a ostalo će ti dati tvoj mpo liječnik, pretpostavljam estrofeme i utrogestane ili duphastone.

----------


## Lajka

Cure, ima li tko iskustva s letrozolom??
To sam dobila za blagu stimulaciju,a sad citam na receprtu da je to lijek za rak dojke??? Ni rijeci ni o kakvoj stimulaciji, zna li tko ista? 
Sve si mislim da se doktor nije zeznuo u lijeku?!

----------


## maca papucarica

Nije se doktor zeznuo, nego je taj lijek kod nas registriran za liječenje raka dojke ali je zapravo i vrlo uspješan u blagoj stimulaciji ovulacije. 
Ja sam ga koristila 3 puta. 
Potraži malo iskustva sa Femarom i Letrilanom.

----------


## Twinolina

nisam znala da u petrovoj daju letrozol uopće. iako je indikacija kod nas to što si navela, nije mu to jedina namjena. sigurna sam da tvoj liječnik zna zašto ti je to dao.

----------


## Lajka

Hvala! Lakse mi je odmah! Ma, ne sumnjam u doktora, ali znate i same kako smo tamo skoro kao na traci, pa da provjetim za svaki slucaj... Bilo mi je cudno jer bas nista o tome ne pise na receptu, nego samo za rak dojke pa sam se vec prestrasila.
Sto se tice ovih drugih spomenutih lijekova, mogu provjeriti, ali ipak je na doktoru koji ce mi dati, necu mu ja govoriti...

----------


## Lajka

Ps., kako si reagirala na taj lijek?

----------


## Varnica

> Ps., kako si reagirala na taj lijek?


Ja sam ostala trudna s Letrofarom. Nikakvih nuspojava nisam imala. ☺

----------


## Lajka

Joj, super!!! :Smile: 
Ja nemam pojma o tim lijekovima nista, ovo mi prvi put, odlucili smo se za blagu stimulaciju, prvih dana moram taj letrozol pa onda gonal inekcije.
E, da, sad sam se sjetila- kad sam bila na uzv dojki receno mi da imam cisticu oko pola cm, koja nista ne znaci.., tek da bi kasnije to moglo biti zariste...., znate li kako bi taj lijek mogao utjecati na tu cistu?

----------


## Varnica

> Joj, super!!!
> Ja nemam pojma o tim lijekovima nista, ovo mi prvi put, odlucili smo se za blagu stimulaciju, prvih dana moram taj letrozol pa onda gonal inekcije.
> E, da, sad sam se sjetila- kad sam bila na uzv dojki receno mi da imam cisticu oko pola cm, koja nista ne znaci.., tek da bi kasnije to moglo biti zariste...., znate li kako bi taj lijek mogao utjecati na tu cistu?


To najbolje pitaj doktora kod kojeg si radila UZV.

----------


## NelaR

Ovo sam našla na stranicama HZZO-a cjenik usluga, piše 

IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu	N97.0 - 9 Z31.1, Z31.2, Z31.3	29801, 56991	Može se zaračunati samo jednom; cijena uključuje sve potrebne postupke, lijekove i materijal.	2.387,52

IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu-blagi protokol (3)	N97.0 - 9 Z31.1, Z31.2, Z31.3	29801, 56991	Može se zaračunati samo jednom; cijena uključuje sve potrebne postupke, lijekove i materijal.	5.292,33

IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu-standardni protokol (3)	N97.0 - 9 Z31.1, Z31.2, Z31.3	29801, 56991	Može se zaračunati samo jednom; cijena uključuje sve potrebne postupke, lijekove i materijal.	8.634,86

Zašto onda ICSI u stimuliranom postupku naplačuju 15000kn??

----------


## NelaR

Imam neke nedoumice,
do sad sam bila na 6 postupaka od toga prvi stimulirani/pukle folikule prije aspiracije i prvi prirodni pukla folikula prerano.
Ovu u prirodnom ciklusu su mi poništili kao postupak te sam išla ponovo, dakle na 3 umjesto na 2 postupka.

Sad na zadnjem otpusnom pismu piše, 
dosadašnji postupci 2. u prirodnom ciklusu i 1. stimulirani uz slabu reakciju te ovaj koji je zadnji s Puregonom,
nigdje se ne spominje prvi s Gonalom kad su mi pukle folikule. 

Znaci li to da mi je i taj postupak poništen te imam još dva ili se onaj tko je pisao otpusno zabunio???
Gdje da to provjerim?

----------


## Twinolina

uhhh, nažalost ni meni ti to ništa nije jasno, po meni bi najbolje bilo pitati pravnu ili fakturnu službu hzzo-a. ili jednostavno u petrovoj pitaj.

----------


## Twinolina

a za pitanje u prethodnom postu - ovo ti je cjenik HZZO-a,  a privatnici svoje usluge mogu naplatiti i više.

----------


## NelaR

> a za pitanje u prethodnom postu - ovo ti je cjenik HZZO-a,  a privatnici svoje usluge mogu naplatiti i više.


Znam da privatnici mogu naplatiti više ali navodno je u Petrovoj cijena 15000kn plus-minus ako sam ja dobro informirana.

'Ako su lagali mene ja lažem vas...'  :Smile:

----------


## Twinolina

eeeee,  to onda stvarno ne znam...moguće je sve izgleda...a moguće je da je to realna cijena postupka koju hzzo neće platiti, već im plaća po toj cijeni a ostalo ne pokrivaju...međutim, to su samo nagađanja...isto tako, ne razumijem fiksnu cijenu postupka kad ne koristimo svi iste lijekove i isti količinu lijekova. moguće je da je postupak toliko, a lijekovi se posebno fakturiraju, dok se u ovih 15000 nalaze i lijekovi.

----------


## NelaR

> eeeee,  to onda stvarno ne znam...moguće je sve izgleda...a moguće je da je to realna cijena postupka koju hzzo neće platiti, već im plaća po toj cijeni a ostalo ne pokrivaju...međutim, to su samo nagađanja...isto tako, ne razumijem fiksnu cijenu postupka kad ne koristimo svi iste lijekove i isti količinu lijekova. moguće je da je postupak toliko, a lijekovi se posebno fakturiraju, dok se u ovih 15000 nalaze i lijekovi.


pa piše 'cijena uključuje sve potrebne postupke, lijekove i materijal.	8.634,86'

----------


## Inesz

NelaR, jesi li pratila ovu temu:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

Tu naše forumašice upisuju rezultate svojih postupaka. Možeš uočiti kako se u bolnicama u stimuliranim ciklusima uglavnom dobiva vrlo mali broj jajnih stanica, mali broj embrijia i posljedično tome najčešće nema embrija za kriopohranu. Sve ovo za neplodne parove koji se liječe u bolnicama znači i puno manju šansu za trudnoću i rođenje djeteta.

Gdje su uzroci ovakvog teškog i tužnog stanja za ljude koji se liječe od neplodnosti? Gdje su uzroci da se rađa sve manje i manje djece iz mpo postupaka u hrvatskim bolnicama?

Mnogi su uzroci tome. Jedan od važnijih uzroka jest niska cijena koju za mpo postupke HZZO plaća bolnicama.

HZZO već godinama snižava cijene medicinskih postupaka, pretraga i liječenje,  tako da je cijena koja se bolnicama plaća za  liječenje u svim poljima medicine sve manja i manja.

Radi toga hrvatski pacijenti zapravo imaju sve manje i manje šanse za optimalno liječenje u bolnicama, a zdravstvene ustanove gomilaju financijske gubitke ako kako-tako žele zadržati standarde u liječenju.

U svemu tome neplodni parovi dijele sudbinu svih ljudi koji trebaju liječenje u bolnicama. Nema novaca, slabi su rezultati liječenja, duge liste čekanja, događa se odljev pacijenata prema sustavu privatnog zdravstva...

Svakome je jasno da se za 8600 kuna ne može provesti cjelokupni standardni stimulirani postupak. Za 8600 kuna ne može se provesti standardni stimulirani postupak ni za mladu, posve zdravu ženu koja ima uredan hormonski status. 

A kako u našim bolnicama prolaze žene koje nisu reproduktivno zdrave, kako one koje imaju loš hormosnki status,  kako one koje više nisu u optmalnoj reproduktivnoj dobi?

Za iznose koje HZZO plaća za mpo postupke ne može se provesti optimalno i kvalitetno liječenje neplodnosti. Na žalost to je zbilja hrvatskog javnog zdravstvenog sustava.

----------


## NelaR

Inesz, 
kod nas je problem prvenstveno suprugova kemoterapija prije godinu dana, 
kasnije kad smo krenuli u postupak otkriveno je da je meni AMH 1.5 sa tada 35. godina. 
Ne mogu reći da je meni loša stimulacija npr sad zadnji put sam dobila 2-5dc 300i.j Puregona te 6-8dc 350i.j Puregona 
kod mene loše reagiraju jajnici i tek smo sa ovom stimulacijom dobili da rade oba jajnika u isto vrijeme i to na desnom jedan folikul na ljevom 3f. 
Aspirirane dvije JS i obe oplođene i vračene nakon transfera umjesto jeftinih Utrića dobila sam PUUUNNNOOO skuplji Crinone gel.
Nemam dojam da se šparalo.
Sama sam pitala profesoricu, da znam da se na račun HZZO-a mogu dobiti samo određeni ljekovi te ako smatra da bih bolje reagirala na nešto drugo što mogu sama kupiti neka mi preporući, te isto tako imam mogučnosti nabaviti ljekove izvana, pa mi je rekla da nema.  :Nope:

----------


## Inesz

NelaR, 

žao mi je da se nalazite u tako složenoj situaciji  :Love: 

žao mi je radi bolesti TM.

koliko je zaleđenog materijala TM ostalo?



jesi li bila na konzultacijama kod drugih mpo subspecijalista (kod privatnika)? kakvu stimulaciju oni predlažu s obzirom na tvoj nizak amh i loše reakcije na visoke doze gonadotropina?

----------


## NelaR

> NelaR, 
> 
> žao mi je da se nalazite u tako složenoj situaciji 
> 
> žao mi je radi bolesti TM.
> 
> koliko je zaleđenog materijala TM ostalo?
> 
> 
> ...


Ostale su nam još dvije ampule, zato sad več 'malo' paničarim!!  :gaah:

----------


## Inesz

kužim te da si u panici.
mužev materijal se smanjuje, ti loše reagiraš na stimulacije, trudnoće nema...  :Sad: 
jesi li bila na konzultacijama kod privatnika ili bar u nekoj drugoj bolnici da vidiš kakve protokole bi ti oni predložili?

----------


## NelaR

Nisamo još bili nigdje osim u Petrovoj, tamo je suprug poslan pa sam tako i ja,
 nekako mislim da su oni ipak glavni centar u HR, a što se tiče doktora ni ne znam kome bih drugom išla.
Stvarno nemam zamjerke na prof. Šprem a od svih mogučuh stručnjaka svi manje više preporuče prof. V. 
On mi je slučajno bio na jednom ultrazvuku i čudio se na količinu Puregona, kao 'ajme 350i.j. pa zašto?'

----------


## bubekica

NelaR,
kratko cu, pisem s moba.
Sto se tice preseljenja u drugu kliniku, tu postoji administrativna zavrzlama oko preseljenja uroka tm. Znaci naravno postoji mogucnost, ali da je jednostavno - nije.
Sto se stimulacije tice, u zadnje vrijeme se po forumu dosta spominju stimulacije klomifenom i slicnim lijekovima kod low respondera (mislim da ima neka dobra tema sa pregrst informacija, neka dobra dusa nek iskopa, pliz). Ali - rijetki tako pristupaju, pogotovo drzavne klinike.

----------


## Inesz

evo jedne od tema o ow-responderima:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67687-N...koli-rezultati

ima dosta izvora na interentu o strategijama stimlacije za low-respondere

na žalost, čini se da naše državne klinike nisu otvorene za različite pristupe u stimulaciji žena koje imaju nisku ovarijsku rezervu i stoga loše reagiraju na visoke doze gonadotropina

----------


## sushi

> Sto se tice preseljenja u drugu kliniku, tu postoji administrativna zavrzlama oko preseljenja uroka tm. Znaci naravno postoji mogucnost, ali da je jednostavno - nije.


zašto, kako?

----------


## bubekica

> zašto, kako?


Ne znam tocno protokol, al znam da je kompliciran.

----------


## Inesz

za prijenos zamrznutog uzorka pošalje se pismeni zahtjev Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za medicinski potpmognutu oplodnju.
NPMPO odobrava prijenos zamrznutog uzorka unutar zemlje i u inozemstvo.

----------


## una99

Cure pozdrav, trebam pomoć. Prijateljica mi treba ići u postupak u Petrovu,kod odabira doktora  predloženo joj je da ide kod dr. Lane  S. Da li je  netko kod nje u postupku i kakva su Vam općenito iskustva sa navedenom doktoricom. Ne nalazim na forumu baš nešto informacija , pa ako bi netko mogao napisati svoje iskustvo. Unaprijed zahvaljujem  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*una99* ,nedugo je *ljubilica* tu pisala pozitivno o toj doktorici,ona je navodno preuzela pacijentice dr Šimunića....a njoj je vodila trudnoču neko vrijeme. Pa možda se javi.

----------


## kudri

ja sam jučer bila u petrovoj i dobila termin kod dr. radakovića 28.1. Bilo je i ranijie slobodnih, ali mi nije odgovaralo.
E sad, imam nekoliko pitanja:
- koje pretrage se moraju napraviti? AKo može pliz neko staviti popis. Imam sve obavljeno na VV, ali da provjerim za svaki slučaj i odradim do konzultacija, ako još nešto treba.
- koji je postupak prebacivanja u drugu kliniku jer sam sada pacijent na VV?

----------


## žužy

*kudri*,za prvi pregled bi bilo dobro da pripremiš friške nalaze hormona,pape i briseve,ako imate i s-gram. Ti imaš i od hsg-a i 3D uzv-a,što je plus.
Za dalje ti bude sam doktor rekao što moraš obaviti.
Za prebacivanje u drugu kliniku,si več obavila. Naručiš se kod odabranog liječnika na prve konzultacije i poneseš sve nalaze koje imaš.

----------


## Twinolina

papa i cb ne stariji od 6 mj, markeri na hiv, hepatitise i sifilis za oba partnera ne stariji od mj dana, ako postoji neka popratna dg onda friški nalazi, spolni hormoni i TSH 3. d.c. i to bi bilo to ak se ne varam. e da i spermiogram jasno.

----------


## Twinolina

a-ha evo i žužy je sve rekla

----------


## žužy

> a-ha evo i žužy je sve rekla


 :Smile: 
I svaki dr traži "svoje" nalaze,pa je najbolje pripremiti ovo bitno a za sve ostalo čuti na prvim konzult.

----------


## maca2

Idem u pon. u Petrovu kod dr.Kasuma na konzultacije za postupak...zadnji put sam tamo bila 2009. kod dr. Pavičić, sad sam ajmo reći po preporuci/vezi došla kod dr. Kasuma. Ima ovdje još njegovih pacijentica?
Zanima me koliko je raspoložen za razgovor, odgovore na pitanja, radi li i duge protokole (decapeptyl + gonali)?
Imam 3 stim. postupka iza sebe i na taj "dugi" sam najbolje reagirala (prvi put došla do blastocista i zamrznutih embrija).

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Kudri*, Radaković će te tražiti 4D-UZV koji se radi u Petrovoj u podrumu. Nisam sigurna 100% ali čini mi se da samo taj napravljen u Petrovoj prihvaća. I tražit će te AMH - a to možda i imaš već iz VV. 

Barem je to mene tražio mimo onih standardnih nalaza što drugi doktori traže.

----------


## kudri

hvala puno cure!žužy, što znači da sam prebacivanje već obavila? pa mislila sam otići kod radakovića na konzultacije da vidim koliko se čeka za postupak, što još trebam, a u međuvremenu na vv odraditi inseminaciju koja bi trebala biti u veljači. To tako ne mogu?

----------


## kudri

nestrpljiva anka, a što je taj 4d uvz? kad se radi, koji dio ciklusa i čemu služi?

----------


## žužy

*kudri*,pa mislila sam na to da nema tu nekog prebacivanja,da moraš potpisati ugovor da si njihova  :Wink:  jednostavno napraviš ovo kaj jesi. I ako ti se više svidi u Petrovoj,tu dogovaraš daljnje postupke. Ako ne,ne naručuješ se više nakon ovih konzultacija i normalno odeš na AIH u VV.
Ono što ne možeš (molim ispravku ako griješim) jest raditi postupke i voditi se i sim i tam.
A 4D uzv je ono što si ti obavila neki dan baš u Petrovoj,na to je i anka mislila...4D je kad ti kod 3D dr uključi i pokrete.

----------


## kudri

hvala žužy. ok, tako sam i mislila. otići na konzultacije kod radakovića da uopće vidim koji je postupak, liste čekanje o stalo, a u međuvremenu da odradim prvu inseminaciju na vv. nakon toga bi se naravno odlučila gdje ostajem, tj. nastavljam. hvala ti draga na pojašnjenju!!!

----------


## kudri

spermiogram isto traže da se kod njih radi?

----------


## Varnica

> papa i cb ne stariji od 6 mj, markeri na hiv, hepatitise i sifilis za oba partnera ne stariji od mj dana, ako postoji neka popratna dg onda friški nalazi, spolni hormoni i TSH 3. d.c. i to bi bilo to ak se ne varam. e da i spermiogram jasno.


Papa i CB vrijede godinu dana, markeri na spolne bolesti dvije godine.

----------


## Twinolina

evo ja sam navela taj vremenski period jer sam tako napismeno dobila od njih kad sam išla u postupak.

----------


## maca2

Cure, gdje se radi spermiogram u Petrovoj i koliko se čeka da dođeš na red (nakon što pošalješ uputnicu) ?

Danas sam bila kod dr.Kasuma...pošto su mi svi nalazi stari moram vaditi sve ponovno + suprug spremiogram. U pon. opet kod njega na UZV pregled (imam menstruaciju pa danas nije radio UZV).

----------


## Twinolina

maco e onda smo se ziher "družile" u čekaoni a da nismo ni znale...vidjela sam ti kasuma taman mi prošao kroz ordinaciju dok sam ja bila na uzv. 
sg se radi dolje u labosu gdje vadiš hormone. zovi 4604-755 i dogovori kad da tm dođe. mislim da smo mi čekali nekih mjesec dana ako se ne varam, već sam zaboravila .

e da i ja idem tam u pon isto  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

Haha, onda smo se ziher srele - ja sam cekala od 9-11:30 :visi: (plavusa u crnom s velikom maramom oko vrata).
Dr.mi se svidio,sve sto sam pitala je odgovorio, kaze da nije ove neupjesne prirodne trudnoce iz 2013. ne bi trazio novi spermiogram, ovako se izgleda ipak nesto promijenilo. Iako, iskreno ne bih da sada eksperimentiraju nesto s postupcima-najvise vjerujem ICSI-ju!

----------


## maca2

Znaci spermiogram tamo u onoj maloj zgradici pored bolnice? Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## Twinolina

uh ja sam taman u 9 bila gotova!
iza ti je labos, da.
icsi nije uvijek naj izbor, ima i on svojih mana, prepusti njemu da odluči.

----------


## una99

Cure kojim danom prof. Vrčić ima ambulantu ?

----------


## Twinolina

ponedjeljkom

----------


## bernica

Se rade transferi i punkcije na Petrovoj? Sutra mi je 4.ti dan ciklusa, idem na dogovor za fet... Nadam se u ovom ciklusu. Prosli su me odgodili jer navodno nisu radili transfere radi prostora koji jos nije bil gotov.

----------


## maca2

Cure, gdje ste vadile TSH, T3 i T4?
U Petrovoj to ne rade...

----------


## Twinolina

Maca ovak Rebro ti radi samo TSH i t4 i fT4 trenutno. svi se naručuju osim trudnica. ja bila u utorak. a inače sam vadila u Vinogradskoj i oni ti vade sve, T3 i T4 i fT3 i fT4 i TSH i Anti TPO i Anti TG... mislim da se sad isto naručuje ali ako kažeš da si u postupku ili ako si trudna onda možeš odmah. Provjeri i Sv. Duh iako mislim da se kod njih čeka.

----------


## bubekica

mozes i na vuk vrhovcu vaditi.

----------


## Twinolina

a ako ti nije bad ić privat, svaki od tih hormona ti je cca 60 kn i nalaz gotov isti dan bilo gdje - Breyer, Sv. Rok, Sunce, Stela. šta ja znam sve...

----------


## maca2

Hvala cure!
E da sam barem bila pametna prošli tjedan i kupila to na jednoj od onih ponuda što su mi iskočile-3 hormona (baš koji mi trebaju) za 90 kn! U polik. Stela...

----------


## maca2

Uh, uspjela sam naći još na jednom portalu tu ponudu koja još vrijedi  :Wink: 
Za 90 kn mislim da se zaista isplati, bez čekanja-u bilo koje doba dana!

----------


## Twinolina

maco aj daj link!

----------


## maca2

evo, nadam se da se smije :ne zna: http://www.kupime.hr/ponuda/testiran...stitnjace/9870

----------


## Twinolina

hvala, po meni ne vidim razloga zašto ne, pa ovo može itekako biti od koristi.

----------


## Varnica

> Cure, gdje ste vadile TSH, T3 i T4?
> U Petrovoj to ne rade...


Ja sam radila na Rebru nekoliko puta, nisam se naručivala jer piše da se ne treba naručivati ako imaš povijest bolesti KBC Zagreb, Petrova spada pod to. Međutim, za TSH se čeka desetak dana na nalaze, a za fT4 sam čekala dugo. Jer kako su mi objasnili za fT4 čekaju da se skupi više uzoraka pa dulje traje. Odustala sam od Rebra jer meni moj dr mrtav-hladan veli da mu donesem te nalaze za tjedan dana. 
Otada radim privatno, 120 kn za ta dva.

Dobro pazi da li su tražili T4 ili fT4.

----------


## Twinolina

meni tsh na rebru bio gotov za dva dana, a fT4 će biti u utorak - dakle za tjedan dana...ovisi kako kad skupe valjda. iako, najbolje je privat.

----------


## Lajka

Ja sam TSH' ft3 ft4 radila na rebru, prije oko 2,5 godina, orije sam sevmorala naruciti i nalazi su mi dosli doma za 3 tjedna. Onda sam mirala ponavljati, ne sjecam se sti je bilo, mislim da nidu to radili tada, pa sam poslala upit na merkur, dobila odgovor da se ceka mjsec dana. 
Nisam znala, niti mi je itko to napomenuo, da kazem da mi treba za postupak...
Potom sam bila jednom u steli, platila i nalazi bili gotovi za 2 sata.
Nakon toga mi moj gin. kaze - pa, mozes to kod nas u ambulanti u labosu napraviti. I, tako je bilo, nalaze cekala tjedan dana. I od tada gotovo sve radim u svojoj ambulanti, nisam ni znala da rade sve, a nahodala se i nacekala po bolnicama ko budala  :štrika: 
Sto se tice preporuke da uvijek kad ste u stisci s vremenom kazete da vsm treba za postupak- zaista je istina. Mi smo tako prosli na Zavodu za transfuziju. Od kad su poceli narucivati, mora se cekati oko 3 tjedna. Muz mi tada nikako nije mogao, dosli smo neki drugi dan, rekli sta je, odmah je izvadio krv, i jos su se potrudili napraviti nalaze 2 dana prije. Uvijek kazu koji dan da dodete po nalaze, pitali nas odgovara li nam to, ja zavapila da imam pregled dva dana ranije,i napravili nam nalaz 2 dana ranije. Tako da za njih imam samo pohvale  :Klap: 
kao i za labos iza petrove, doktorice koje vade krv jaaako ljubazne i susretljive, pogotovo ona plava gospoda "u najboljim godinama"  :worldcup:

----------


## Twinolina

daaaaaa Lajka ta gospođa je predivna!!!!!!

----------


## maca2

MM-ov spermiogram se popravio! Nije sad nešto drastično, ali s oligoasthenoteratozospermije smo došli na oligoasthenozospermiju - ako sam dobro shvatila to znači da se poboljšao postotak morfološki pravilnih spermija?
Jučer išla po nalaze i Petrovu (i moji spolni hormoni sve o.k.), onda trebala u 12 kod dr.Kasuma na UZV i pokazati nalaze ali čekala sam do 12:30 i morala otići zbog sprovoda na koji sam morala ići, tako da sljedeći pon. opet hodočastim gore.
JUčer dok sma čekala nešto su radnici radili u onom novom (još neotvorenom) dijelu - skroz desno po UZV-a gore u ambulanti...izgleda super, nadam se da će se uskoro otvoriti!

Twin-jesam dorbo shvatila tvoj potpis, blizići opet?! Divno!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Varnica

Da li itko zna što će biti s nama pacijentima prof. Vrčića, koji, kako sada stvari stoje, postaje ravnatelj KBC Zagreb?  :Sad:

----------


## Twinolina

e baš sam se to pitala i ja obzirom da mi je kolegica od Čanića prešla k njemu...ja se nadam da ćete dopast u prave ruke...

----------


## suncokret19

A ja sam zbog krivog lijecenja presla od dr.streleca k vrcicu... fakat ide?   :Sad:

----------


## Lajka

Ajmeee, zar Vrcic vise uopce nece raditi na postupcima?? :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 
Kad preuzima ravnateljstvo? ( ja mislila da vec je ravnatelj  :Undecided:  )
Krajem mjeseca idem na uzv..., kad bi se to trebalo dogoditi?
Hoce li nas obavijestiti, ili ce nam to priopciti tek kad dodemo na naruceni pregled?

Twinolina, ne vjerujem  :Shock:  Super, sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## Varnica

Ne znam. On je do sad bio savjetnik ili nešto slično. Radi se o ravnateljstvu cijelog KBC-a, ne Petrove. 
Ne znam kako će to sada funkcionirati vezano za Petrovu, za pretpostaviti je da će morati provoditi više vremena na Rebru.
Kako će se to odraziti na nas pacijente, sve me strah. 
Idući tjedan idem tamo pa ću probati saznati.
Navodno je imenovanje sutra. Tako je objavljeno u novinama, smjena 5 ravnatelja KBC-ova po državi.

----------


## Varnica

> A ja sam zbog krivog lijecenja presla od dr.streleca k vrcicu... fakat ide?


Meni je taj uništio postupak prekasnom punkcijom da su stanice bile prezrele. A bio je samo na dežurstvu u subotu. I uspio mi uništiti postupak. 
Toliko o "stručnosti".

----------


## Lajka

Aha, to je ono sto je nedavno bilo objavljeno da se smjenjuje ravnatelje.
Nisam citala tko novi dolazi gdje, mislila sam da se njegovo ravnateljstvo odnosi samo na petrovu. 
Joj, onda vjerojatno vise nece raditi, ili ce pacijente smanjiti na minimum  :Sad: 

I meni je sasvim upitno kako i zasto nas naš doktor ne vodi od pocetka do kraja, nego se cesto dogodi da se upravo na tim najvaznijim stvarima zadesi neka zamjena??

----------


## Varnica

Meni je jasno da postoje dežurstva, ali ipak mislim da bi se dežurni trebao savjetovati s doktorom koji vodi postupak. :/

----------


## Lajka

Mislim da oni svi dobe tijek naseg postupka, i znaju u kojem smo stadiju, ali isto tako mislim da netko jednostavno ne zna dobro napraviti neke stvari. Pogotovo te punkcije. Otkud im ideja da to rade bez uzv? Kaj, vide kroz tijelo da znaju na coravo pogoditi folikulu? I, uopce to ne smatraju nekim problemom, sto je najbolje, kad nam sve folikule porazbijaju. Nikom nista.
A nama propadaju postupci...

----------


## Lajka

Ps., Varnica javi sutra cim saznas, hvala :Kiss:

----------


## popsy15

Ma koji to dr radi punkciju bez ultrazvuka????

----------


## bubekica

Vjerojatno je mislila na transfer.

----------


## Twinolina

nitko ne radi punkciju bez uzv. a transfer uz uzv nije radio nitko osim prof Vrčića...i to ne bih hvala, bit na puni mjehur pa izdržati transfer i onda kad mokriti? nakon pol sata ležanja? ne hvala.

----------


## Lajka

e, sad, zaista ne znam za druge doktore, bila sam samo jednom na punkciji ( to je valjda ono sto oni zovu aspiracija?, jer nikad nisam od njih cula " punkcija"?), i to kod vrcica, i tada su mi druge cure rekle da samo on to radi s uzv.sto mi je bilo bas cudno. Zaista ne znam?? Da, bilo nas je dosta na aspiraciji, neke prirodno sa samo jednom folikulom, i sasvim sve folikule od svih nas je uspjesno izvadio. Ni jedna propala.
A, transfer na pun mjehur nije mi bio problem, nisam ja satima bila punog mjehura, nego se pola sata prije dobro napila, a kad je obavljen transfer rekao mi da odma mogu na wc.
A, sto ljudi sto cudi, nekom ne odgovara ovako nekom onako...
Da, i odlucila sam se za aspiraciju bez lijekova, nista me nije boljelo, nista nisam osjetila, jedino sto je totalno neugodno,
 uzas :Sad: 
A, cujem da cure pricaju da to jako boli... Ne znam...
Sori, Varnica, krivo sam upamtila da ides danas, i ja idem sljedeci tjedan, ali mislim da cu ih zvati sad uhvatim vremena.

----------


## popsy15

Lajka, to su ti cure za transfer govorile, samo Vrčić radi transfer uz uzv. , kakva bi to aspiracija bila bez ultrazvuka bojim se i pomislit  :Nope: , masakr ..

----------


## Varnica

Lajka, baš to kaj cure govore. Aspiracija je uvijek s UZVom, transfer ne. 
A što se tiče transfera na puni mjehur, ja sam išla na wc čim sam došla u sobu i oba puta je bila pozitivna beta. Slobodno se možete olakšati čim siđete sa stolca.

----------


## Varnica

Idem u ponedjeljak, ali već i sestre po odjelu pričaju da profesor više neće imati ambulantu. 
I gdje sam sad...

----------


## Lajka

Aha, sad sam rijesila tu nedoumicu, jer mi je isto bilo sasvim nemoguce da bi se to radilo o punkciji, ali nisam se dalje raspitivala..

----------


## Lajka

> Idem u ponedjeljak, ali već i sestre po odjelu pričaju da profesor više neće imati ambulantu. 
> I gdje sam sad...


Ajme!!! Ja cu se rasplakat!
Trebala sam prosli ciklus poceti s lijekovima, i sesti dan doci na uzv, a naravno da mi je taj 6. dan pao tocno na Novu godinu. Danas trebam dobit, i onda bi mi 6.dan bio sljedeci tjedan, i eto sad on ode! Koji sam ja baksuz!!
Ti ides na dogovor, ili sto?

----------


## Varnica

Ja idem na konzultacije, nemam pojma da li će on biti ili netko drugi. 
Ja sam njegov pacijent od 2011   i užasno sam ljuta zbog ovog. Čekam zadnji postupak već 9 mjeseci. I sad pitajboga gdje i kod koga ću završiti.

----------


## maca2

Pa ima tamo još dobrih doktora, nije Vrčić bio bog i batina :ne zna:, kužim da je čovjek stručnjak i sve to ali znaju i ostali svoj posao. Prebacit ćete se kod nekog drugog i nastaviti dalje...
Uglavnom ja sam u pon. u Petrovoj na UZV - jučer stigao nalaz TSH, T3 i T4, sve o.k.

----------


## Varnica

S nekima od tih ne želim imati nikakvog posla. Nakon 4 godine i u čekanju zadnjeg postupka, svih komplikacija koje sam imala, zadnja stvar koja mi treba je novi doktor koji će me proučavati xy mjeseci ispočetka.

----------


## maca2

Da, kužim...baš bezveze...mislim da bi svim svojim pacijenticama Vrčić trebao osigurati novog dr. po izboru i termin koji su trebale imati kod njega (da ne čekate sad mjesecima da dođete na red za postupak)

----------


## mikipika32

Jutros cula da punkcije vise ne radi dr. Vrcic nego dr. Sprem, barem danas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

> Jutros cula da punkcije vise ne radi dr. Vrcic nego dr. Sprem, barem danas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joj ne. Samo ne ta...Užas..S njom sam već nekoliko puta imala veselje. Od kiretaže do glupih komentara tipa "nadam se da će vam se jajnik spustiti do punkcije inače će se teško moći aspirirati folikuli..."
Jajnik mi je priraslicama zaljepljen za maternicu. Prof NIKAD nije to spominjao ni kao problem i svaki put je punktirao taj jajnik. Ova me samo isprepade. 
Jednom sam imala transfer 4 dan. Gospođa mi je tvrdila da se transfer radi 3-ći ili 5-ti dan. Po knjizi. Dok joj nisam rekla neka si pročita otpusno.
Nakon kiretaže se išćuđavala kaj ću ja sad na bolovanje?! Osim psihičke boli gubitka djeteta do temperature koju sam dobila isti dan nakon otpusta iz bolnice, po njenom sam trebala odmah drugi dan na posao.
Ma nejdeš mi bi blizu!

----------


## mikipika32

Jaoo sad se brinem sta ce meni reci kad vidi stanje jajovoda koji smetaju za punkciju. Naje... sam ako bu ona na punkciji. Tko jos radi punkciju osim Vrcica i nje?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

Svi rade punkcije. Ona je već i prije mijenjala profesora kada je bio odsutan.

----------


## mikipika32

Sad mi je lakse  :Wink:  Inace ovo je moj prvi postupak u Petrovoj. Ono sto je pozitivno je to da ti tvoj doktor radi folikulometrije (osim kad nije dezuran vikendom) za razliku od Vinogradske a i privatno. Takoder odusevljava me sto ne cekam duze od 10 min za nista  :Wink: )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NelaR

> Joj ne. Samo ne ta...Užas..S njom sam već nekoliko puta imala veselje. Od kiretaže do glupih komentara tipa "nadam se da će vam se jajnik spustiti do punkcije inače će se teško moći aspirirati folikuli..."
> Jajnik mi je priraslicama zaljepljen za maternicu. Prof NIKAD nije to spominjao ni kao problem i svaki put je punktirao taj jajnik. Ova me samo isprepade. 
> Jednom sam imala transfer 4 dan. Gospođa mi je tvrdila da se transfer radi 3-ći ili 5-ti dan. Po knjizi. Dok joj nisam rekla neka si pročita otpusno.
> Nakon kiretaže se išćuđavala kaj ću ja sad na bolovanje?! Osim psihičke boli gubitka djeteta do temperature koju sam dobila isti dan nakon otpusta iz bolnice, po njenom sam trebala odmah drugi dan na posao.
> Ma nejdeš mi bi blizu!


Ja sam kod prof.Sprem od kad sam stigla u Petrovu, odradili 3 prirodna i tri stimulirana i stvarno ne mogu reci nista lose za nju. Na žalost kod svih njih ima i neuspjeha i uspjeha, kontaktiram sa tri zenskice koje su kod prof.V. pa isto tako sipak kao i kod mene, svi oni podjednakom postupcima rade, na nasu nesrecu temelji se na pokusajima i promasajima.  :neznam:

----------


## NelaR

> Sad mi je lakse  Inace ovo je moj prvi postupak u Petrovoj. Ono sto je pozitivno je to da ti tvoj doktor radi folikulometrije (osim kad nije dezuran vikendom) za razliku od Vinogradske a i privatno. Takoder odusevljava me sto ne cekam duze od 10 min za nista )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OOO bome sam se ja nacekala u Petrovoj dobrano, znam cak nositi knjigu sa sobom. Narucena za 11 dodjem na red u pola tri, ili mi kazu da dodjem na postupak u petnaest do osam a oko 11 dodjem u sobu. Sve ovisi kolika je guzva, gdje su doktori i dali ima trudnica i sl. taj dan.

----------


## Twinolina

što se čekanja tiče, meni to nije problem jer znam da imaju posla preko glave, ne piju kavu. svaki dan ujutro sastanak pa odjel vizite pa aspiracije pa transferi, da ne pričam operacije i još stignu u ambulante. ma svaka čast. 
ali ja ću otvoreno reći, bez da ocjenjujem stručnost gore spomenute dr jer za to nisam kompetentna da se i meni zamjerila. stavom, ponašanjem i komentarima. prof Pavičić je carica, divna predivna topla žena koja super radi sve što radi. nikad, nikad, nikad, u preko 10 god ta žena nije bila na lijevoj nozi, uvijek sam imala dojam da daje 100% od sebe iako sam znala u kojem je cajtnostu i brzo bi sve odrasdila, ali nikad nisam imala dojam da sam zakinuta za nešto. ne očekujem tamo od njih da sa mnom razglabaju 45 min o glupostima jer je to nerealno.

----------


## Varnica

A čekanje? Naručena u 10, dođem na red u pola 4. Skoro pa uvijek smo među zadnjima za par minuta konzultacije...Načekala sam se tamo satima. Imam i sliku prazne klinike  :Smile: 
Ako ću moći prebacit ću se kod dr. Pavičić

----------


## Twinolina

ajme toliko si čekala?! a ne ja nikad, nikad dulje od dva sata. u biti samo jednom je to bilo dva sata, inače max 1 sat. probaj se k njoj prebaciti nećeš zažaliti.

----------


## Varnica

I to ne jednom...:/ Kao da imam svo vrijeme svijeta i nemam posao.

----------


## mikipika32

Ma čekala sam i ja 2,5 h na konzultacije. To je koma kad moraš na posao. Ono što mi se sviđa je to da su folikulometrije rano ujutro i da sam u 8h gotova i stignem komotno na posao. Možda ima veze što sam kod dr. Škrgatić a koliko kužim nema baš puno pacijentica?
Za sad mi se čini ok a vidjet ćemo da li će tako i ostati kad prođe cijeli proces  :Smile: 
Kad usporedim s Vinogradskom gdje me svaki put drugi doktor pregledavao i čekala bi satima na folikulometriju ovdje je situacija puno bolja.

----------


## Lajka

Eh,da, ni ja nisam htjela spominjati dr.sprem, ali i mene su dva puta poslali k njoj kad nije bilo doktora, bila sam jos u fazi konzultacija, i mogu reci sasvim isto sto i ti varnica, kao da citam sebe, samo bez ovih strahota s kiretazom... Potpuno nezainteresirana, sva neka smotana..., bas sam se pitala zasto su me uopce slali k njoj, bolje da su me poslali doma. Isto sam dobila dojam da se drzi knjige ko pijan plota.
To sto sam vec spomenula da sam bila na jednoj punkciji, bilo je i njenih pacijentica, jedna je bila zadovoljnja njom, druga nije, nije joj dobro 'procitala' neke folikule, tako nesto... A, ova koja je bila zadovoljna, ionako je samo lijrkove dobila od njr, kad je dosla na punkciju i transfer to je radio v., i sve je ispalo super.
Ja sam tad imala srece, sto mi je na svemu bio v., sve je islo glatko, i nikad si necu oprostiti sto nisam vise mirovala, mislim da se zato nije primilo.
Ma, jooj, imam jos toliko komentara, a nisam prakticki nista prosla, sve me strah sto ce biti dalje :Sad:  
Zovem petrovu vec 3 dana, i uopce se ne javljaju. Danas trebam poceti s lijekovima, ne znam sto da radim?? Nikig drugog osim v., i šprem ni ne znam. Kako cu doci i banuti kod nekog koga prvi put u zivotu vidim, i to odmah na folikulometriju???  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lajka

Curke, sad sam ih konacno dobila, ni na porti ni na salteru s.Irene ( nije bila ona) nista ne znaju, i rekla mi ta sestra da je ovaj tjedan radio normalno, i da nije cula nista u vezi s tim da ne bude radio. Pita me da zasto ne bi radio? Kazem joj, ona kaze da radi normalno...
Mozda smo digle preveliku paniku  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Lajka,
sretno s pik-pik!
Nemoj se gristi zbog ne mirovanja, nije nakon transfera potrebno mirovati ako je s jajnicima sve ok.

----------


## Kadauna

kako se Petrova raspisala - drago mi je zbog toga - posebno zato što se ovdje cure baš rijetko javljaju.

Ali iskreno cure, ne znam kako bi Vrčić normalno nastavio raditi MPO postupke u Petrovoj (ali i ostale stvari koje je obavljao u Petrovoj) uz ovu novu SVAKODNEVNU funkciju. 
Vjerujem da je Vrčić gore samo još iznimno - ne na svakodnevnoj bazi

----------


## Inesz

Ni ja ne vjerujem da će prof. V. raditi svoj liječnički posao sve dok je ravnatelj tako velikog sustava kao što je KBC Zagreb.

----------


## Lajka

Kadauna, da,bas smo se super raspricale, istracavsi pritom pola doktora  :Smile: 
Ni ja ne vjerujem da ce bas punom parom raditi, ali, s druge strane, mislim da nece ni sasvim prestati jer je to takav posao da covjek stalno mora biti up to date. Sta sad ako sasvim prestane raditi sljedecih xy godina, prakticki mora poceti ispocetka kad se vrati. Broj pacijenata ce sigurno smanjiti.
Ja se jos uvijek dvoumim dal poceti s lijekovim ili ne?? Bubekica, hvala! :Wink:

----------


## Lajka

> Kadauna, da,bas smo se super raspricale, istracavsi pritom pola doktora 
> Ni ja ne vjerujem da ce bas punom parom raditi, ali, s druge strane, mislim da nece ni sasvim prestati jer je to takav posao da covjek stalno mora biti up to date. Sta sad ako sasvim prestane raditi sljedecih xy godina, prakticki mora poceti ispocetka kad se vrati. Broj pacijenata ce sigurno smanjiti.
> Ja se jos uvijek dvoumim dal poceti s lijekovim ili ne?? Bubekica, hvala!


Ps., ak mi mozes objasniti to s jajnicima?

----------


## bubekica

> Ps., ak mi mozes objasniti to s jajnicima?


Na tvom mjestu bih pocela s lijekovima.
Mirovanje se preporuca u slucaju hiperstimulacije kad su jajnici jako uvecani i postoji rizik od torzije. Ukoliko to nije slucaj, nikako nije preporucljivo prikovati se za krevet znog cirkulacije. Ono sto se preporuca je izbjegavanje tezih fizickih aktivnosti, intenzivne tjelovjezbe i dizanja teskih tereta.

----------


## Varnica

Lajka, na folikulometriju dođeš na dan kad su ti rekli. Netko će te pogledati, ne brini.
A što se tiče mirovanja nakon transfera, ja sam svaki put samo taj dana bila doma, a sutradan bi već lagano šetala. Dobro je za prokrvljenost. Nažalost, imala sam spontane, ali to je već drugi problem kod mene. :/

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, baš mi je drago što ste ishvalile dr. Pavičić Baldani! Ja se prebacila kod nje i upravo čekam konzultacije u čekaonici!

----------


## Twinolina

nećeš požaliti! javi nam kako je bilo!

----------


## legal alien

Pitanje za Petrovke sa FET iskustvom: ide li se uvijek sa estrofemom u FET postupak ili se prati ovulacija? 


Sad skroz off: joj twinolina koji dobar potpis!!! Uau!

----------


## kudri

cure, naručena sam u čet u 9 ujutro na 1. konzultacije kod dr. radakovića. jel ima uopće smisla dolaziti tako rano, kad sve pišete da se dugo čeka??! Taj termin mi je dala sestra jer je kao slobodan, ali ako najprije odrađuju postupke, čisto sumnjam da ću do 11h biti na redu.Što mislite?

----------


## žužy

*kudri* ,ovisi dali dr R ima koju punkciju ili ET taj dan ..možda nema pa nečeš dugo čekati. 
Samo ti dođi kad ti je rečeno,lako pričekaš.

*legal*,u mom jednom Fet iskustvu u Petrovoj,pratili smo folikul do ovulacije i nisam uzimala estrofem.

----------


## Twinolina

Legal alien kad već hvališ potpis  :Kiss:  da ti odgovorim... sve ovisi o tebi, tj inače o endometriju kakav ti je. znam da mi je u zadnje vrijeme estradiol visok i endometrij odličan pa sam u IVF-u uz savjetovanje s mpo dr išla samo na 2x1 mg estrofema, a ne 2x2 mg. tako će se i tebi individualno odrediti doza, a mislim da ti neće škositi od 1.d.c. uzimati 2x1 mg estrofema. 

Kudri samo ti dođi u 9 ako su ti tako rekli!

Evo ako je koja za druženje u čekaoni, ja sam tamo u ponedjeljak 2.2. oko 9!

----------


## maca2

Ja sam danas čekala kod dr.Kasuma samo pola sata! I isplatilo bi se i puno dulje čekanje jer sam dobila termin za IVF u ožujku već, da su mi gotovi cervikalni brisevi i papa bila bi vjerojatno i veljača  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

I imam problem, zagubila sam negdje nalaz krvne grupe i RH faktora...mislim da mi nakon poroda nisu vratili tj.znam da mi puno nalaza od tada fali (skuzila po uzv slikama koje nisam nikad vise vidjela). Sad sam opet prekopala cijeli stan/papire i nema ih  :Sad:  Koliko dugo se cekaju ti nalazi i hoce mi moja gin.htjeti dati uputnicu za to kad sam to vec jednom radila?

----------


## legal alien

maca2 vjerojatno ti na trudnickoj knjizici pise koja si krvna grupa i RH faktor pa nazovi Petrovu i pitaj jeli to dovoljno ili bas moras donjeti nalaz. Objasni da se zagubio.

Hvala twinolina i zuzy!

----------


## maca2

Hvala legal alien! Pokusat cu tako  :Wink:

----------


## una99

Ja se upisala za novi termin 4./2015.  :Yes:

----------


## Twinolina

Bravo una!!!!

----------


## maca2

Una-samo 4 mjeseca između stimulacija, može se tako?
Zna li netko daju li u Petrovoj gonal pen ili pojedinačne doze pa sama mućkam 2-3 ampule (ovisno o dozi)?
I još jedno pitanje s pravne strane - ako sam imala samo jedan stimulirani postupak na teret HZZO-a iz 2009. godine na koliko još postupaka imam pravo (5 ili 6) ?

----------


## bubekica

Maca2, postupci su se resetirali donosenjem novog zakona na ljeto 2012. Imas pravo na 6 ivf postupaka od kojih minimalno 2 moraju biti u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## maca2

Super, hvala!
Mogu li prvo ispucati ta 4 stimulirana pa tek onda 2 prirodna (ako budu potrebna) ili mora biti po nekoj shemi?
I zna li netko računaju li u Petrovoj klomifensku stimulaciju + par gonala (koje sama kupim) kao stimulirani ciklus ili ne?

----------


## bubekica

Nema sheme, mozes se dogovarati s doktorom.
Lijekove za postupak u koji ides preko hzzo ne mozes sama kupovati, a polustimulirani se broji kao stimulacija jer zakon tu nije dorecen - zapravo odredjuje da minimalno 2 od 6 moraju biti prirodnjaci, a ostala 4 - po zeljama.

----------


## maca2

Hm...znači ako dr. odluči da idem na klomifene i neku polu/blagu stimulaciju ja tu ne mogu puno napraviti-računat će mi se pod stimulirani kao i da sam potrošila 40 gonala...me not like!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Zato sam pitala mogu li sama kupiti te lijekove, a da mi se to onda računa pod prirodni postupak...no dobro, o tome ću razmišljati ako do toga dođe!

----------


## bubekica

Pa onda na to nemoj pristati, imas na to pravo.

----------


## Twinolina

maca ja mislim da bi tu nije samo stvar potrošnje lijekova nego cjelokupnog postupka...iako bi si sama kupovala lijekove, bojim se da bi se ciklus morao voditi kao stimulirani i radi planiranja aspiracije i radi biologa i svega...nisam sigurna...treba provjeriti. a za gonal pen - vidjela sam baš sestru kad jej davala jednoj ženi za doma i objašnjavala kako se koristi.

----------


## suncokret19

ja sam dobila gonal pen.

----------


## suncokret19

> Hm...znači ako dr. odluči da idem na klomifene i neku polu/blagu stimulaciju ja tu ne mogu puno napraviti-računat će mi se pod stimulirani kao i da sam potrošila 40 gonala...me not like! 
> Zato sam pitala mogu li sama kupiti te lijekove, a da mi se to onda računa pod prirodni postupak...no dobro, o tome ću razmišljati ako do toga dođe!


evo mog primjera ako ce pomoci:
kupila sama od bolnice puregon pen jer je bila planirana stimulacija ovulacije i ciljani odnosi.. rekli mi da u tom slucaju ne trosim besplatne postupke.. imala sam folikulometrije, ali punkcija i slicni postupci po tom nisu bili planirani u mom slucaju.. cim je sve poslo po zlu i kad su mi rekli da idem na FET odmah mi se racunao besp.postupak a novce za pen sam dobila natrag...

----------


## suncokret19

> ja sam dobila gonal pen.


Ispravak same sebe: dobila sam puregon pen   :Smile:

----------


## Lajka

Dobra večer, cure. Ima kakvih novosti s dr.vr.? 
Ja počela s tabletama 2. dan ciklusa, a 3. dan završila na zaraznoj s meningitisom. Tako da opet otpada sve za sljedeći mjesec. Ne znam što mi se još može dogoditi?!?

----------


## bubekica

*Lajka* ufff zao mi je...
ja zasad imam informaciju da ce dr. vr. mpo nastaviti raditi normalno.

----------


## Twinolina

Lajka ajme, pa kako meningitis?! Kako si?

----------


## Lajka

Ne znam ni ja kako... Već sam nekoliko dana bila loše, ali na kraj pameti mi to nije bilo, i onda kad me u jednom trenu sastavilo, da nismo odjurili doktoru, umrla bih kako se pgorsalo u sekundi. Ove glavobolje ne želim nikome! 
Ništa, hvala na podršci, čitamo se, a možda i vidimo drugi mj u čekaonici

----------


## Twinolina

joj joj dobro je prošlo drži se i brzo se oporavi

----------


## Varnica

Hmm, apropo prof. V...
Nitko ništa ne govori, sve je kao normalno u klinici, ali nekako mi smrdi da ga neću vidjeti na punkciji i transferu kao što je bilo do sada...
Živi bili pa vidjeli!

----------


## Lajka

Je li te pustio sad odmah u postupak??
To što ga neces vidjeti nije ništa čudno, jer se doktori tamo ionako mijenjaju po dezurstvima, pa nema nikakve veze kod koga si zapravo. Jako često se dogodi da taj dan kad dođeš na nešto od toga, to radi netko drugi. Već sam bila rekla, kad sam bila to jednom na transfer.,i punkciji, bio je on, i radio je to svim pacijenticama koje su se tog dana tamo zadesile. Isto se tako može dogoditi da bude bilo tko od drugih doktora, tko te uopće ni ne pozna i prvi put vidi. Nažalost.

----------


## Varnica

> Je li te pustio sad odmah u postupak??
> To što ga neces vidjeti nije ništa čudno, jer se doktori tamo ionako mijenjaju po dezurstvima, pa nema nikakve veze kod koga si zapravo. Jako često se dogodi da taj dan kad dođeš na nešto od toga, to radi netko drugi. Već sam bila rekla, kad sam bila to jednom na transfer.,i punkciji, bio je on, i radio je to svim pacijenticama koje su se tog dana tamo zadesile. Isto se tako može dogoditi da bude bilo tko od drugih doktora, tko te uopće ni ne pozna i prvi put vidi. Nažalost.


Nije baš točno. Ja sam godinama tamo i na baš svakoj mojoj punkciji i transferu je bio. Na svakoj folikulometriji preko tjedna. Osim naravno vikendom ujutro je uzv radio dežurni.
Sada čekam zadnji stimulirani.

----------


## Lajka

Ja sam u nedjelju bila na punkciji i bio je on, kao i u srijedu na transferu, i svim curama je to radio koje ni nisu njegove pacijentice, a taj dan ih je zadesilo. Drugi put kad sam išla ga nije bilo vec na folikulom.I tad ništa nije uspjelo,bila ovulacija. Još sam ga pitala bude li on opet sve radio, rekao je da ne zna, da misli da bude. Kad ga zapravo dosta često ni nema. Ja sam 2 g tamo, i dogodilo se par puta da ga nema kad sam imala zakazani pregled.
Ah, možemo se samo nadati.
Joooj, ne mogu se sad opet nacekati do sljedećeg ciklusa

----------


## ina333

Pozdrav iz Splita!
Dakle, obzirom da nisam aktivna po forumima ispričavam se zalutam li na neki način...
Godinama smo već aktivni pokušavajući ostvariti trudnoću..preko inseminacija, spontanog do IVF-a. (PCOS, izostanak ovulacija, fragmin.... '76.godište...)
Preostao nam je još jedan plaćeni postupak, a kako je u Splitu zastoj zbog preuređenja molila bih savjet o mogućnostima u Zagrebu. 
Kamo? Odakle počet s raspitivanjem, od koje klinike, koliko se gdje čeka, preporuka nekog od liječnika???  Ne bih se željela zaletit obzirom na sve...
Puno hvala!

----------


## Twinolina

svaka će ti reći drugačije, ovisno o iskustvima koja ima...ja sam uvijek za Petrovu, ima divnih, predivnih ljudi....najbolje bi bilo poslati mail svima ili telefonirati se i raspitati se...

----------


## kudri

Petrova - više doktora, ali se nešto duže čeka na postupak (liste čekanja)VV - jedna doktorica trenutno, velike gužve, ali nema liste čekanjaSv.Duh - znam samo da je jedna biologica (što je meni minus npr), pa kad je bolesna ili nešto, sve se stopira

----------


## maca2

ina333-imaš u neposrednoj blizini ZG (Samobor) i polikliniku Škvorc, oni su privatnici ali rade postupke potpomognute oplodnje preko HZZO-a  :Wink: 
Iskreno, nemam nikakvih iskustava s njima, osim što znam da se ne čeka na postupak - imaš temu i ovdje na forumu o njima http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83065-P...tnim-klinikama (na zadnjim stranicama ima par poz.iskustava)
Petrova ima najviše MPO doktora u HR (jako dobrog biologa što je veliki plus) ali hoćeš li pogoditi baš onog "pravog" s obzirom da ti je ovo zadnji besplatni postupak teško je reći...

----------


## ina333

Hvala vam puno!  Idemo dalje s raspitivanjem...

----------


## žuška

Pozdrav svim lavicama! Evo i mene na vašem forumu,Nakon tri neuspješne inseminacije u Osijeku,,odlučila sam da je vrijeme da promijenim nešto.i eto mene prošli mjesec prvi put na dogovoru kod prof.Vrčića koji traži histeroskopiju, pa bi voljela da se javi netko tko je bio.Ja sam imala hiperprolaktemiju a suprug smanjen volumen..to je sve sada ok ali od pomaka ništa...

----------


## žuška

i ja sam upisana za 4mjesec

----------


## Varnica

> Pozdrav svim lavicama! Evo i mene na vašem forumu,Nakon tri neuspješne inseminacije u Osijeku,,odlučila sam da je vrijeme da promijenim nešto.i eto mene prošli mjesec prvi put na dogovoru kod prof.Vrčića koji traži histeroskopiju, pa bi voljela da se javi netko tko je bio.Ja sam imala hiperprolaktemiju a suprug smanjen volumen..to je sve sada ok ali od pomaka ništa...


Ja sam bila kod njega na histeroskopiji dvaput. Zašto te šalje i što te zanima? Da li je spominjao i laparoskopiju?

----------


## žuška

Barem koliko sam ja shvatila nije mu jasno zašto se nije ništa desilo sa inseminacijama,bila sam na hsg i sve je ok,pa bi valjda htio provjeriti

----------


## Varnica

> Barem koliko sam ja shvatila nije mu jasno zašto se nije ništa desilo sa inseminacijama,bila sam na hsg i sve je ok,pa bi valjda htio provjeriti


Želi vidjeti da nema unutar maternice nečeg što bi smetalo zatrudnjivanju/trudnoći, tipa septum ili polipi.
Ukoliko naiđe na nešto ako može uklonit će.
Uglavnom, ništa ne boli. 
Prvi dan te zaprime, drugo jutro je histero, treći dan ideš doma.
Ne jedeš od podneva prvog dana do jutra trećeg. Doma se obrij, uzmi nekakve uloške, wc papir (o da!), spavaćicu.
Histero u Petrovoj rade u općoj anesteziji, ja sam sva tri puta prije opće taj prvi dan išla kod anesteziologa.
Sretno!

----------


## žuška

hvala ti puno...znači ipak si u bolnici tri dana...čujemo se..pozdrav i sretno i tebi

----------


## kudri

Cure moje, da se pojadam malo!Danas sam bila kod dr. Radakovića na konzultacijama. Uglavno, on bi svakako radio laparoskopiju zbog lošeg HSG nalaza (desni teško prohodan, lijevi neprohodan), a čak je spomenuo vađenje jajovoda, podvezivanja i svašta nešto!! Užas!! Kao, ako ne operaciji vidi da je stanje jajovoda toliko loše, bi svakako to napravio da makne rizik eventualne vanmaterične...Zgorzila sam se i sad ne znam što radim. Doktorica Jukić na VV je odmah obacila laparo kao mogućnost i rekal da idemo u postupak. Dr. Bauman koji je radio HSG također ne bi laparo, a dr. Radaković bi jer kaže nema smisla išta raditi ako su jajovodi zaista toliko loši. I, kaj sad da radim?? Košmar mi je u glavi!

----------


## una99

Hm zanimljivo  :Cekam:  nije mi jasno zašto te odmah ne stave u postupak IVF-a, ja nemam jedan jajovod a drugi je u jako lošem stanju zbog endometrioze i jedina opcija mi je bila samo postupak IVF.

----------


## kudri

ma ponudio mi je dr. Radaković da možemo i odmah u IVF, ja rekla može, a on na to: a ja bih ipak laparo prvo!! Mislim, neće on meni ništa raditi na što ja ne pristanem, ali svejedno sam zbunjena jako! Jedan doktor jedno, drugi drugo, treći treće! I kako se sad ja trebam odlučiti na nešto??

----------


## polina

Bog cure, ja sam nova, vec vas citam jer cu uskoro na prvi ivf.nazalost, napunila sam 42 g., muza upoznala tek lani i tako zakasnila na postupke. Morat cu platiti, imate li neki savjet, da ostanem u Petrovoj kod dr.Kasuma ili da idem privatniku.Moji nalazi su losi- amh 2,7, aspermiogram odlican. Hvala vam puno.

----------


## Varnica

> Bog cure, ja sam nova, vec vas citam jer cu uskoro na prvi ivf.nazalost, napunila sam 42 g., muza upoznala tek lani i tako zakasnila na postupke. Morat cu platiti, imate li neki savjet, da ostanem u Petrovoj kod dr.Kasuma ili da idem privatniku.Moji nalazi su losi- amh 2,7, aspermiogram odlican. Hvala vam puno.


Ako već plaćaš, radije odi privatno.

----------


## polina

Hvala Varnice, vec sam zvala dr.Lucingera i dogovorila se za konzultacije. Moji nalazi nisu bas, imam dosta godina, ali nadam se da cemo uspjeti.zelim svim curama srecu!

----------


## kudri

cure, gdje se rade testovi na trombofiliju?inače, idući mjesec krećem u postupak. danas dogovorila  :Smile:  kod dr. radakovića

----------


## bubekica

mislim na gen. markere? u petrovoj 3.

----------


## NelaR

Poslana sam na genetsko savjetovanje i kariogram, dobili smo termin 9.3. 
Zna li netko nešto o tome, zadnje informacje koje sam uspjela pročitati su iz 2010.g.

----------


## žužy

*NelaR* ,ovdje se pisalo o karioogramu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83202-I...1ke-pretrage-2
Ukratko,ako idete na rebro,obavite kratki razgovor sa prof.,i nakon toga oboje vadite krv. Nalaz vam dođe na kućnu ad. za cca 2 mj.
Treba vam up,tebi od tvog gin. a TM od njegove op.

----------


## Varnica

> cure, gdje se rade testovi na trombofiliju?inače, idući mjesec krećem u postupak. danas dogovorila  kod dr. radakovića


Ja sam od svog ginekologa dobila uputnicu s kojom sam otišla u Petrovu kod Sandre koja mi je zatim dala internu uputnicu za Rebro. Tamo sam obavila sve što je bilo na popisu iz Petrove.
Jednu stvar tamo ne rade, mislim homocistein, ali meni su napravili. 
I dosta sam čekala na nalaze jer ovisi o reagensima.  :Sad:

----------


## kudri

hmm....ali meni doktor uopće nije precizirao što sve trebam. samo je napisao trombofilija.ni sestra nije bila sigurna, pa je rekla neka napravim najosnovnije... koliko sam shvatila to se radi u petrovo j3.

----------


## Varnica

> hmm....ali meni doktor uopće nije precizirao što sve trebam. samo je napisao trombofilija.ni sestra nije bila sigurna, pa je rekla neka napravim najosnovnije... koliko sam shvatila to se radi u petrovo j3.


Ni meni nije precizirao, sve mi je Sandra ispunila za Rebro.

----------


## NelaR

> *NelaR* ,ovdje se pisalo o karioogramu:
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83202-I...1ke-pretrage-2
> Ukratko,ako idete na rebro,obavite kratki razgovor sa prof.,i nakon toga oboje vadite krv. Nalaz vam dođe na kućnu ad. za cca 2 mj.
> Treba vam up,tebi od tvog gin. a TM od njegove op.


Hvala! To znam, več smo se narućili za 3.mj. 
Zanima me šta poslije, mm je dijagnosticirana genetska bolest, tako da nisam optimistična oko kariograma.
Moja dr. kaže da se u HR ne rade analize embrija, pa se treba ići van.
Kakva je procedura? Koliki su ti troškovi? Koliko pokriva HZZO?  :gaah:

----------


## suncokret19

pozdrav!! 
proslo je nekoliko mjeseci od mog zadnjeg javljanja, no ja sam vas pratila i slala dobre vibrice!!!!   :Smile: 
nego, nakon sto mi je dr. V "sugerirao" da smrsavim prije transfera, ja sam mukotrpno radila na tome i mislim da cu do Uskrsa imati -10kg!! 
Razmisljala sam da se iduci tjedan vec narucim za konzultacije kod dr.V za transfer za 1.slobodan termin nakon uskrsa.. 
Kako ide sam taj postupak transfera posto nemam ni menge ni ovulacije?? znam da ne postoji pravilo, ali je li 10kg manje dovoljno za smrsavit?

----------


## Optimist

> cure, gdje se rade testovi na trombofiliju?inače, idući mjesec krećem u postupak. danas dogovorila  kod dr. radakovića


Provjereno, u Vinogradskoj rade sljedeće pretrage (skoro sve), nalazi se čekaju 4-6 tjedana:

1. Faktor 5

2. Faktor 2

3. LAC

4. Protein C

5. MTHFR

6. PAI 2

7. AT III

8. Antikardiolipinska antitijela

Ne treba se naručivati, svako jutro vade krv do 9 h.

Dosta toga radi i HZTM, Petrova 3 (mislim 5 od ovih 8), nalazi se čekaju, čini mi se, 2 tjedna.

Protein S ne radi nitko, koilko sam uspjela saznati, ali radi privatni laboratorij Synlab (450 kn) i poliklinika Stela (mislim da je 650 kn).

----------


## Optimist

Evo popisa pretraga koje rade u HZTM:

1. Faktor 5

2. Protein C

3. MTHFR

4. PAI

5. AT III

Edit za prethodni post: PAI 1

----------


## žuška

kod kojeg doktora si bila??

----------


## žuška

ljuta sam,jadna,tužna i razočarana...trebala sam  ići ovaj mjesec na histeroskopiju i jučer njim javim prvi dan ciklusa da mi daju termin kod prof.Vrčića i danas mi jave da više ne radi...sad više neznam ni kuda ni gdje,nikod koga,,,plače mi se

----------


## una99

Žuška ja sam prije 3 godine išla kod dr. Streleca na histerskopiju, nisam njegov pacijent nego su mi sami u Petrovoj predložili da me on operira. Dalje sam nastavila postupke kod svoje doktorice.

----------


## suncokret19

ne radi vise dr. Vrcic?

----------


## Varnica

> ljuta sam,jadna,tužna i razočarana...trebala sam  ići ovaj mjesec na histeroskopiju i jučer njim javim prvi dan ciklusa da mi daju termin kod prof.vrčića i danas mi jave da više ne radi...sad više neznam ni kuda ni gdje,nikod koga,,,plače mi se


moolim?!

----------


## žuška

i ja sm djevojke tako reagirala..ništa mi nije jasno...prije dva tjedna bila kod njega,niti rječi o odlasku

----------


## žužy

*žuška* ,meni je rečeno da u Petrovoj histero rade dr Vrčić i dr Strelec...pa probaj dogovoriti sa njim ako nije kasno da ne propustiš mjesec.
Reci da imaš dogovoreno i da nije tvoja krivica.

----------


## žuška

pa to sam i napravila...sad čekam ponedjeljak da mi jave šta su odlučili..baš sma bila ljuta,,,

----------


## žužy

Super,sretno onda!  :fige:  da sve obaviš kako treba.

----------


## Optimist

I, molim te, napiši što su ti rekli! Sretno!

----------


## Varnica

> i ja sm djevojke tako reagirala..ništa mi nije jasno...prije dva tjedna bila kod njega,niti rječi o odlasku


Ja sam bila u siječnju i odgodila sam postupak s početka ožujka na travanj jer mi je rekao da njega nema prvih 10 dana u ožujku, taman kad meni pada ovulacija.
Ako on više ne radi, onda sam ja izgubila još jedan mjesec, a postupak mi odgađa još od listopada! 
:mad:

----------


## žuška

pa zašto bi se odgodilo...pa zar nemože nitko drugi??l razumijem da nemože više biti sa pacijentima kao prije ali mogao je završiti ove započete i ne uzimati više nikoga drugog

----------


## legal alien

Prof jos radi postupke. Barem je jucer mojoj prijateljici bio na folikulometriji. Mislim da mora doci prije 7.

----------


## žuška

i tko je sad tu lud??

----------


## Varnica

Možda ne radi više operacije?

----------


## žuška

ako ne radi više samo operacije zašto su minapisali da ne radi više s pacijentima i nek tražim drugog doktora

----------


## Varnica

> ako ne radi više samo operacije zašto su minapisali da ne radi više s pacijentima i nek tražim drugog doktora


Tako si trebala odmah napisati.

----------


## žuška

kako misliš da sam trebala odmah napisati...ne razumijem

----------


## žuška

nakon cjelodnevnog zivkanja i prebacivanja s jednog broja na drugi konačno dobijem nekog tko mi kaže da će viditi sprof pa će mi javiti.A li danas ste mi trebali javiti i nazvati me...Stvarno sam na rubu više danas...Doktor više ne radi četvrtkom ambulantu,eventualno folikumetriju i postupke ako bude tamo,,tako ssam barem ja shvatila

----------


## Optimist

Uh, žuška, sretno! Nadam se da ćeš dobiti termin kod nekog drugog.

----------


## žuška

i ja se nadam ali sutra ja njih odmah ujutro zovem a ne da oni mene zovu,,jer danas nisma dočekala obećani poziv

----------


## NelaR

Provjereno, dr V. više ne radi s pacijentima, ni starim ni novim.
Prijateljica bila u Petrovoj jutros.
Još se ne zna tko ce preuzeti njegove pacijente ili se sami mozete prebaciti kod drugog dr.

----------


## Optimist

Vrijedi i za operacije i za mpo?

----------


## maca2

Ja sam bila danas kod dr.Kasuma - dosla poslije 13h pa nije bilo guzve. Dobila injekcije za prvih 6.dana (7.uzv) i sad cekam menstruaciju da startam  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

Moram priznati da sam odahnula kad sam cula stimulaciju-nekako sam citajuci forum strahovala od slabije stimulacije radi ustede (navodno to rade u drzavnim bolnicama). Ali evo stratam sa 3 gonala dnevno, poslije 1.uzv ce opet prilagoditi ako treba i uvodi i cetrotide. Ja zadovoljna jer sam vrlo slicnu stimulaciju imala u dobitnom postupku u MB.

----------


## Varnica

> nakon cjelodnevnog zivkanja i prebacivanja s jednog broja na drugi konačno dobijem nekog tko mi kaže da će viditi sprof pa će mi javiti.A li danas ste mi trebali javiti i nazvati me...Stvarno sam na rubu više danas...Doktor više ne radi četvrtkom ambulantu,eventualno folikumetriju i postupke ako bude tamo,,tako ssam barem ja shvatila


Ni mene nisu zvale. Čak su mi rekle da ne zovem više jer će mene one zvati. Nisu nazvale. Imala sam termin četvrtak pa me profesor sam zapisao u knjigu. 
Najbolje je otići osobno tamo. Zvala sam tri dana par puta dnevno jer mi je počeo ciklus, a histero se radi u prvom dijelu ciklusa.

----------


## Varnica

> Provjereno, dr V. više ne radi s pacijentima, ni starim ni novim.
> Prijateljica bila u Petrovoj jutros.
> Još se ne zna tko ce preuzeti njegove pacijente ili se sami mozete prebaciti kod drugog dr.


Ma to je baš krasno. Sretno mu s tim vrućim krumpirom na Rebru.

----------


## žuška

ni mene nisu nazvali jučer kako su rekli da hoće,,danas sam opet zvala i kažu da mi da dr.strelec misli da ne treba histeroskopija..moram naći drugog doktora pa daljni dogovor....isplakala sam suza i suza danas.Prof.Vrčić radi uzv i postupke aako se nađe tamo....

----------


## Kadauna

> Ma to je baš krasno. Sretno mu s tim vrućim krumpirom na Rebru.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

aj neka je otišao - jer ovako bi samo zavlačio pacijente, što je neodgovorno. 

Bavit će se opet MPO-om kad dobije nogu kao ravnatelj bolnice, odnosno sanacijski upravitelj

----------


## Varnica

Ovak ni ja nisam zločesta  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

nije to trebalo biti tako zločesto kako se čini, SVI dobiju nogu kao sanacijski upravitelji ili ravnatelji bolnica - to je politička funkcija, nažalost u nas Rvata

----------


## maca2

I meni se čini da bi se mogao brzo vratiti na "stari" posao...politička situacija je vrlo nesigurna danas+izgledna promjena vlasti i velike su šanse da će novi upravitelji doći po političkoj strani :ne zna:
Da je to napravio prije par godina bilo bi mi logično, ovako pred izbore i ne baš...uglavnom, ne sumnjam da si je osigurao da se ima gdje vratiti ako ovo propadne  :Wink: 

E sad, vezano uz temu - gdje, kada i tko radi uzv preko vikenda (znači kada sam u postupku pa mi uzv pada za vikend) ?
Nisu mi jučer ništa rekli, ali nekako mi je ostalo u glavi iz '09. da se trebam javiti kad dobijem menstruaciju (1. dan ciklusa) - kome ?
Kako računam 1.dan ciklusa, do koliko sati se još računa kao 1. dan?

Hvala!!!

----------


## žužy

*maco*,ako misliš da bi ti prva fm pala za vikend,onda se u četvrtak javi sestri Ireni,tak da znaju da te imaju u vidu...a sam uzv obavljaš u ambulanti,gdje i sve druge preglede. Tak je bar meni sestra I rekla.
A ovo za najaviti se 1.dc....pa neznam. Jednom mi je jedna sestra rekla da nazovem,a dok sam za drugi postupak pitala,rečeno mi je da ne trebam,več da samo dođem kad mi je napisano u protokolu,koji dc.
Kako računaš 1.dc....isto tak mi je rečeno da ako do večeri krene crveno da je taj dan 1.dc. Ali nedavno je jednoj forumašici u Petrovoj rečeno da se 1.dc računa ako dođe do 17h.
Ma,najbolje da zvrc. sestru Irenu i pitaš za sve kaj te bude interesiralo...znaš kaj vele,nema glupih pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Hvala žužy  :Wink:

----------


## suncokret19

evo mene vec treci put s istim pitanjem   :Sad:   :Sad:  
kako ide kod transfera, narucivanje mislim? treba prvo razgovor s doktorom? pocinje li se estrofem pita odredeni dan ciklusa? jer ja ih uopce nemam

----------


## Optimist

> Ali nedavno je jednoj forumašici u Petrovoj rečeno da se 1.dc računa ako dođe do 17h.


Ovo je dobra info. Jednom sam i ja kopala po netu, mislim da sam iskopala da se prvi dc računa ako dođe do 22-23 h.

----------


## Optimist

Sad sam guglala djelatnike Petrove sa mpo-a pa me zanima je li ova postava točna (mislim da je popis iz 2013.): 

Branko Radaković, Miro Kasum, Dinka Pavičić Baldani, Marina Šprem Goldštajn, Tomislav Čanić, Mihajlo Strelec, Ivana Jurković (ako za sada izostavimo prof. Vrčića)?

----------


## žužy

> evo mene vec treci put s istim pitanjem    
> kako ide kod transfera, narucivanje mislim? treba prvo razgovor s doktorom? pocinje li se estrofem pita odredeni dan ciklusa? jer ja ih uopce nemam


Misliš na FET? Moraš se naručiti,ili imate dogovoreni mjesec kada ste odredili transfer?
Da,bitan je dan ciklusa..pa ako imaš neredovite,popričajte o tome,možda budeš trebala izazvati mengu.
Znači,dođeš 7.-9. dc (ili kad več dr odredi) na prvu folikulometriju. Na svakoj daljnjoj fm dobiješ upute za iduči put. Ja nisam pila estrofem pa neznam kako ide priprema za njega u Petrovoj...ali pitaj kad se budeš naručivala za to.

----------


## suncokret19

da mislim na FET. rekao mi je dr.V da ae za 2mjeseca javim dok se hiperst.ne smiri.. i jos zbog nekih stvari. 
Znaci ipak ce biti neki dogovor.. nadam se da se ne ceka dugo..kod streleca sam inace.. 
A koji lijekovi se uopce piju prije transfera?

----------


## žužy

I ja sam bila kod Streleca..kad je došao dog. ciklus za FET,nazvala sam 1.dc i rečeno mi je kad da dođem. Nisam ništa pila u postupku,čisti prirodnjak. Odredili smo O,vratili smrzlića 3 dana nakon i dalje utrići do bete.

----------


## mikipika32

> Sad sam guglala djelatnike Petrove sa mpo-a pa me zanima je li ova postava točna (mislim da je popis iz 2013.): 
> 
> Branko Radaković, Miro Kasum, Dinka Pavičić Baldani, Marina Šprem Goldštajn, Tomislav Čanić, Mihajlo Strelec, Ivana Jurković (ako za sada izostavimo prof. Vrčića)?


Dodala bi i dr. Lanu Škrgatić koja je naslijedila prof. Šimunića. osobno sam sad kod nje.

----------


## maca2

Ima netko info kada počinje raditi onaj novi odjel za humanu reprodukciju? Tamo iza onih vrata na kraju prostorije na kojoj čekamo za pregled/uzv?

Prije par tjedana kad sam bila "škicala" sam unutra kad su Vrčić i biolog Patrik ulazili/izlazili unutra i dogovarali nešto s radnicima-izgledalo je skoro pa gotovo, taman su namještaj unosili...izgleda baš super!  :Grin:  

Kakva je ta nova dr. Lana *mikapika32*? Vidjela sam ju sad u pon. kad sam bila (mlađa, crnokosa) - nije mi baš ulijevala neko povjerenje jer sam taman čekala na red za papire tamo na prijemu kada se konzultirala s ženom koja tamo radi (ona koja naručuje i radi papirologiju) koji dan bi nekoj pacijentici bilo najbolje raditi punkciju  :Rolling Eyes: ...eto, da nisma čula/vidjela na svoje uši ne bih povjerovala, ili da se konz. s nekim od MPO liječnika isto mi ne bi bilo čudno ali ovako  :Shock:

----------


## Optimist

> Dodala bi i dr. Lanu Škrgatić koja je naslijedila prof. Šimunića. osobno sam sad kod nje.


Tnx!

Huh, i koga onda odabrati??? Slobodno šibnite preporuke u pm  :Wink:

----------


## mikipika32

E pa kako vidiš u mom potpisu od 5 js niti jedna zrela  :Sad:  Na dan štoperice vikala sam da je prerano ali nisam ja doktor. Idući put ću malo glasnije vikati da me bolje čuju i dožive jer čekati pola godine na postupak pa da ne dobiješ niti jednu zrelu stanicu hmm malo me čini bijesnom. Sve nas tretiraju kao da smo izašle iz kakve stručne knjige i da smo sve iste a znamo i mi i oni da nismo. 
Sad što reći osim da ni meni nije ulila nadu i povjerenje za dalje ali nadam se boljem idući puta. 
Prije samog postupka dolazila sam dva puta na konzultacije ali nije niti jednom bila ona jer je bila dežurna ako se ne varam. Možda je već od tuda krenulo loše jer me nije imala kad "bolje" upoznati. Krenula sam u postupak i djelovala je jako simpatično ali osobno nisam dobila dojam da je sigurna u svoje odluke makar je spomenula da pričekamo još jedan dan ali se upleo dr. V. i rekao da sam spremna. Zbog toga mislim da ima dobru šansu biti dobar specijalista. Dr. V. joj je mislim i mentor (naglasak na mislim).
Za tri tjedna idem k njoj na konzultacije da vidim što i kako dalje. Reći ću joj da malo više vjeruje u sebe i svoju procjenu jer svaka čast df. V. ali nitko me ne može uvjeriti da može biti odličan na svim poljima koje trenutno pokriva.

I da maca2 sad kad si dodala da se konzultirala sa sestrom uffffff

----------


## frodda

> E pa kako vidiš u mom potpisu od 5 js niti jedna zrela  Na dan štoperice vikala sam da je prerano ali nisam ja doktor. Idući put ću malo glasnije vikati da me bolje čuju i dožive jer čekati pola godine na postupak pa da ne dobiješ niti jednu zrelu stanicu hmm malo me čini bijesnom. Sve nas tretiraju kao da smo izašle iz kakve stručne knjige i da smo sve iste a znamo i mi i oni da nismo.


 :Shock:  

svakako viči idući put, ne mogu vjerovat da uz svu svoju stručnost fulaju tajming punkcija ili protokola...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ako se nećemo osobno izboriti za bolje uvjete liječenja, tko će?  :cupakosu: 

mislim postupci koštaju i živaca i vremena, a da ne kažem i novaca koje mi redovito uplaćujemo u hrvatski zdravstveni sustav...  :gaah:

----------


## Varnica

> *maco*,ako misliš da bi ti prva fm pala za vikend,onda se u četvrtak javi sestri Ireni,tak da znaju da te imaju u vidu...a sam uzv obavljaš u ambulanti,gdje i sve druge preglede. Tak je bar meni sestra I rekla.
> A ovo za najaviti se 1.dc....pa neznam. Jednom mi je jedna sestra rekla da nazovem,a dok sam za drugi postupak pitala,rečeno mi je da ne trebam,več da samo dođem kad mi je napisano u protokolu,koji dc.
> Kako računaš 1.dc....isto tak mi je rečeno da ako do večeri krene crveno da je taj dan 1.dc. Ali nedavno je jednoj forumašici u Petrovoj rečeno da se 1.dc računa ako dođe do 17h.
> Ma,najbolje da zvrc. sestru Irenu i pitaš za sve kaj te bude interesiralo...znaš kaj vele,nema glupih pitanja


Istina. Ako procuri crveno do 17 h, to je prvi dan. Ako procuri nakon toga, to je nulti dan i sutradan se smatra prvim danom.

I tako ja jednom procurila točno u 5...I kaj sad?!  :Smile:

----------


## žuška

Termin za konzultacije kod novog doktora je 13,04 a ja upisana za ivf 4 mjesec...kako će to sad sve ispasti?

----------


## una99

Žuška mislim da ćeš odmah dobiti listu sa protokolom, pokupiti lijekove i startati sa stimulacijom idući ciklus. Naravno ako se tvoj doktor složi da ti netreba histeroskopija....

----------


## žuška

zvala sam njih i prebcili su me kod drugog doktora da mi mi nepropadne taj mjesec,,,trebam dObiti negdje 10.04 pa onda bi mi ovaj mjesec propao...sad idem kod dr.ŠPREM

----------


## una99

Možda ti se i poklopi da taman dobiješ 12.04.  a stimulacijom poćinješ 13.04. ( 2dc) poslijepodne  :Wink:  , treba malo sreće i dobra volja doktorice

----------


## kudri

cure, a mene su naručuili 19-23dc. zašto? jelm tomuobičajeno za postupak da se dođe krajem ciklusa??

----------


## una99

Ja sam 2 ili 3 postupka kretala sa  Decapeptylom od ( cca 21. dana ciklusa) i onda od 2 dc sa Decapeptyl + Gonali -  možda planiraju slični protokol

----------


## Lajka

Citam ovo i ne vjerujem. Smatram da bismo trebale ukazati na ovaj problem i ministru i nekim jos visim institucijama, ako je to uopce koga briga?!
Postaviti za ravantelja nekog iz tako deficitarnog podrucja vise je nego nepromisljeno. S druge strane, i taj nek se vec jednom odluci sto zeli raditi. On je marica za sve bio, i prije ovoga. A pacijenti su usputan posao. 
Nikom ne bi bilo svejedno i da kad mora obiteljskom lijecniku da ga svaki put doceka neki drugi doktor, a u ovom slucaju to gotovo da je pravilo a ne iznimka. A, ovi postupci osim sto su skupi, uzimaju nepovratno vrijeme. Koga briga... Propise ti jedan protokol, nakon toga ga nema, primi te netko drugi tko te prvi put vidi, i ti njega, ako uopce i dode do punkcije, to radi netko deseti... Nama propadaju postupci i vrijeme...
Luda kuca  :Nope: 
Ja krecem po x-ti put s lijekovima u 3. mj, vise uopce nisam u stanju ni misliti o tome sto i tko ce me docekati. Pocet cu s lijekovima, i iskreno, vec mi je pun kufer i bas me briga tko ce me pregledati, vec sam se oprostila od svega. 
Sta sad? Ne znam ji sto da radim, kod koga da se narucujem???Što mi to znaci? Hoce li taj/ta biti to jutro na uzv? ...
 :Predaja:  :Sad:

----------


## maca2

Je, loša je stvarno situacija...ja imam usporedbu još 1 državne bolnice, 1 privatne HR klinike i 2 klinike u SLO (Ljubljana i Maribor). Mogu reći da je Petrova najlošija od njih - što se tiče organizacije rada i odnosa prema pacijentu...
Na sreću imam već 1 dijete (MB), ali i podosta kredita pa nemam više mogućnosti ići privatno (tj. nije mi od glavu jer sam cilj postigla)...ali imam i veliku želju za još jednim djetetom pa sam se uputila u Petrovu, znam da i oni imaju uspjeha, pokušavam nekako ne vidjeti sve te loše stvari i samo se držati neke nade da ću ipak uspjeti...ne znam što drugo mi preostaje...

----------


## Lajka

Tako i ja, maco. ( osim sto nemam dijete). Tu sam gdje sam, idem u taj postupak, pa kako bude... Sto mogu?? Uopce nemam ideje ni kod koga bih isla?, a i to mi ne garantira da ce me taj doktor voditi do kraja... Tako da, ... :Sad:

----------


## žuška

Djevojke kako nagovoriti doktoricu(domaću ginekologinju) da mi da upitnicu da vadim hormone2d.c.Nisam ih vadila dvije godine i onad je bila dijagnoza hiper prolaktemija a sada je to ok alo bebe nema,pa bi htjela to provjeriti prije bilo kakvih tableta ili nečeg drugog...Koga da nazovem,,koga da pitam,,nebi htjela izgubiti mjesec zato što nemam te nalaze..

----------


## kudri

pa zar za tako nešto treba nagovarati? meni moj daje uputnice za sve što poželim, ali stvarno! radila sam pretrage za mpo i prije nego sam krenula u klinikuz jer sam htjela sve imati spremno.
pa reci da ti treba za kontrolu jer krećeš u mpo

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> pa zar za tako nešto treba nagovarati? meni moj daje uputnice za sve što poželim, ali stvarno! radila sam pretrage za mpo i prije nego sam krenula u klinikuz jer sam htjela sve imati spremno.
> pa reci da ti treba za kontrolu jer krećeš u mpo


Potpisujem!
Sve što treba dobijem (osim putnog naloga  :Smile:  )od soc. ginekologa...i više...

----------


## žuška

nadam se da ću uspjeti,,,sad nek me još i to živcira  :oklagija:

----------


## maca2

Meni danas došla menstruacija-ne sjećam se kada sam joj se ovako veselila  :Grin:     sutra startam s gonalima  :Wink:

----------


## una99

maca2 sretno :Yes:

----------


## kudri

sretno maca! ja svoju još čekam i nikako da dođe i baš sam ljuta

----------


## maca2

Hvala cure, baš ste zlatne! :Heart: 
Uspješno obavila pikanje jučer-full je jednostavno s tim penom kad uđeš u štos  :Wink:  , u petak 1. uzv.

----------


## maca2

Cure, ima/imala je neka od vas "smrzliće" u Petrovoj?
Zamrzavaju li samo blastociste ili sve što ostane nakon transfera, a razvija se?
Pitam jer u svom prošlom postupku u Petrovoj (2009.) nisam imala smrzliće, rekli su da nisu dobri za zamrzavanje a vratili su mi 3 embrija 3.dno - rezlutat je bila negativna beta...iako, to je bilo taman mjesec dana pred donošenje onog groznog "Milinovićevog" MPO zakona i prema info koje imam imali su direktivu da ništa ne zamrzavaju jer je tim (tada novim) zakonom to bilo zabranjeno. Zanima me je li se sada situacija promijenila na bolje...

----------


## mokata

Zna li itko da li je dr Canic otisao raditi u inozemstvo samo na par godina ili na duze?

----------


## maca2

Obavila sam 1.uzv - nije bilo dr.Kasuma pa je dr.Pavičić obavljala i njegove pacijente. 
Zna li netko upisuju li u onu košuljicu/tablicu sve folikule koje vide ili samo one najveće? Napisana su 7 (veličine 10-13 mm), to mi se čini nekako malo s obzirom da sam u postupku s gotovo idemtičnom stimulacijom imala 21 js na kraju :ne zna:
Vadila sam i estradiol, u nedjelju opet UZV  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*maca* u postupku se prate oni koji su preko 10mm, ti se smatraju "pokrenutima". moram priznati da bih ja bila u soku da u drzavnoj klinici dobis 15+ jajnih stanica, ako sam u zadnje 3 godine ovdje vidjela mozda 2 takva slucaja...
kakva ti je stimulacija?

----------


## maca2

Ja sam 21 js dobila u MB - ne ovdje (dugi protokol, decapeptyl + 2 gonala od 3.-13.dc )
Stimilacija je bila 2.-5.dc 3 gonala, 6. dc 2 gonala i sada 7. i 8.dc 2 gonala + cetrotide ( ali sad vidim da sam dobila orgalutran od sestre-to je valjda isto ? )

----------


## bubekica

cetrotide i orgalutran je isto, da, s tim da ti je orgalutran pripremljen, ne moras ga mijesati.
21js si dobila u mariboru s dugim protokolom, to je poprilicno drugacije nego stimulacija kakvu sad primas, iako je isto gonal u igri. 
nadam se da ce js biti sto vise, ali nazalost ni priblizno kao u mb, bojim se...
 :fige:

----------


## maca2

Rade li kod nas uopće duge protokole u kojoj državnoj bolnici?

----------


## bubekica

koliko mi ovako pada na pamet, cini mi se samo rijeka, al nisam sigurna. prednost se danas opcenito daje kratkom, svugdje u svijetu.

----------


## maca2

Razlog? Uštede ili nešto drugo?

----------


## bubekica

manje komplicirano, usteda vremena.

----------


## LaraLana

Maca bubekica ti je dobro napisala...to je totalno drugaciji protokol i bila 5 god.mladja. mislim da i to ima veze.
Antralni folikuli variraju(mislim na broj) iz mjeseca u mjesec.

Bubek a cetrotide.....jel to i folikule drzi da ne odsupaju previse u velicini u odnosu jedan na drugog ili? Znam da kontrolira da neprsnu prije punkcije....mada se i to zna dogoditi....

----------


## bubekica

*laralana* ja sam u sve 4 stimulacije primala cetrotide ili orgalutran, al su folikuli bili nejednake velicine zbog pcos-a, tako da ne znam sto bih ti odgovorila...

----------


## Zeljka33

maca2  ja sam oba puta u Petrovoj bila na dugom protokolu decapepthyl i menopur prosle godine i prije 7 g

----------


## Bananka

Bok svima, imala sam 3postupka na VV gdje sam bila zadovoljna (bez uspjele t), no mozda cemo (radi drugih okolnosti) se morati prebaciti u petrovu.
1.Zanima me koliko se ceka 'pustanje' u postupak u petrovoj?
2.Da li ima lista cekanja i
3.da li priznaju nalaze drugih bolnica?

----------


## kameleon

i ja idem u duge protokole jer je bolja reakcija :D
Bananka, trenutno mi se čini da se manje čeka na lijekove, nekih cca 2 mjeseca.. ideš prvo na konzultacije, donesi nalaze pa će ti reći šta moraš ponoviti i sl.. i naručiti te za dalje..
o kojim nalazima je riječ? mislim samo da traže njihov spermiogram...

----------


## Bananka

Mislim na moje nalaze hormona 3-5dan, imam markere od 11/2014 i ne znam koje bi nalaze jos mogao traziti?
Kojeg dr.bi preporucili?
Da li su upute s 1.str.aktualne? Mislim na opis puta do ambulante? Nikad nisam bila u Petrovoj osim u zavodu za transf.med.radi markera.

----------


## maca2

@Bananka - traže spolne hormone, hormone štitnjače, spermiogram, papa, cervikalni brisevi, testovi na zarazne bolesti (ti i tm) - sve to ne starije od godinu dana.
Dobila sam dojam da se ne čeka dugo, ako imaš sve ove gore navedene nalaze kroz 2-3 mj. možeš sigurno u postupak, možda i prije  :Wink: 
Ja sam trenutno kod dr. Kasuma, prije par godina sam bila kod dr. Pavičić-Baldani - čine mi se o.k. oboje, nisam nešto ludo zadovoljno ali niti nezadovoljna, nisu neke pričalice i sve moraš izvlačiti iz njih ali odgovori će ti na sve ako ih pitaš, čini mi se da je manje-više tako u svim državnim klinikama...

----------


## žuška

djevojke dali je itko bio kod doktorice Šprem?

----------


## maca2

Ja nisam, osim na jednom UZV prije 5 godina kad sam bila u postupku - bila je korektna ali nerazgovorljiva...ali danas sam svjedočila baš groznoj situaciji gdje je njenoj pacijentici ispunktirano 10 folikula i svi su bili bez jajne stanice  :Sad:  - ili su bile prezrele (tj. kaže dr. otišle u ciste) ili nezrele, a jadnoj ženi ovo 10. postupak...baš sam stajala na hodniku i čekala da mi sestra da lijekove, a pored mene stajao njen muž i razgovarao s dr. Jurković (?) koja je danas bila dežurna i radila aspiracije i uzv.
Iskreno, uvjerena sam da je razlog tome kriva procjena liječnika oko vremena punkcije ili općenito krivo prepisana stimulacija...mislim, žena nije došla 1. put pa da se ne zna kako reagira  :Shock:

----------


## sisak

Bok cure, ja sam nova na forumu pa ću vam samo ukratko opisati svoje muke: 
2011. god sam imala vanmateričnu trudnoću ( nikako je nisu mogli utvrditi pa su me slali i na kiretaže prije laparaskopije na kojoj mi je odstranjen desni jajovod).  2012. godine sam išla na HSG i utvrđena je prohodnost ljevog jajovoda, međutim do danas nisam ostala trudna. 02.03. 2015. sam obavila prvi pregled kod profesora Kasuma koji me je odmah naručio u 5. mjesecu na ivf postupak. Od nalaza trebam izvaditi samo cervikalne briseve, biljege, RH faktor i MM spermiogram. Papa test sam imala već napravljen i uredan. Sestra mi je rekla da se javim pokraj 4. mjeseca za lijekove. Iskreno, bila sam u šoku jer sam očekivala dugotrajni postupak, a sad ni sama neznam što me čeka i kako sve ide dalje.

----------


## snupi

ja sam bila kod dr sprem na transferu i na drugom uzvu kad  mi se vidjelo srceko!

----------


## snupi

sisak  napravis sve kaj su ti rekli i zovi lab u petrovoj za spermiohram jer on priznaju samo njihov jer ne znam koliko se ceka na red  za njega!

----------


## sisak

Hvala! MM je naručen 01.04. na spermiogram i rekli su nam da je isti dan do 14 h gotov nalaz.

----------


## kudri

mi nismo imali njihov spermiogram, pa mi nisu ništa rekli da moramo ponavljati.
u biti, niti jedan nalaz, osim uzv maternice, nije bio njihov i sve su priznali!

----------


## žužy

Več sam bila pisala....uglavnom,teško je globalno reči koje nalaze doktori traže,kad netko pita...jer svaki od njih traži drugačije.
Nas dr Strelec nije tražio ama baš ništa da bude iz Petrove. Na prvom pregledu sam imala papu,uzv,hsg,i s-gram (iz naše bo). Nije trebalo niti ništa ponoviti niti išta dodatno izvaditi.
Dok je npr dr Radaković malo detaljniji po tom pitanju,pa traži recimo i AMH,3D uzv...
Svatko drugačije...

----------


## snupi

vidis nas je opet strela trazio da nalaz s grama bude iz petrove jer oni imaju neki parametar koji druge bolnice nemaju!

----------


## Varnica

Presvetli profesor Vrčić više ne radi ambulantu. Primit će me netko drugi. Koji nema pojma o meni. A ja nek si mislim dal' da pijem i dalje superskupi Dostinex od 700 kn ili ne. 
Otkazala sam pregled. 
Izgubila sam godinu dana od zadnjeg IVF-a. Čekala sam njega da se smisli od 09/2014. 
Pa odgodi zbog ovog pa zbog onog.
Na pragu 41. godine ja sam opet na početku, sa samo još jednim postupkom preko HZZO-a.
Od srca se zahvaljujem.

----------


## žužy

*Varnica* ,neznam kaj bi ti rekla...žao mi je  :Sad: 
Ne sviđa ti se nitko drugi od doktora u Petrovoj?
Oni svi vide isto u tvom kartonu,kad otvore komp..ok,svatko od njih ima drugačiji pristup problemu..ali možda bi netko drugi a ne dr Vrčić tek imao neku dobru ideju za dalje.
Neznam,razmisli...nemoj odustat,juri dalje. :Love:

----------


## Varnica

Prebacit ću se kod Baldinice. A sad ću probati jednu drugu kombinaciju jer sam poludila čekajući, ići ću na jedan postupak privatno.
Ovo više nema smisla, nažalost. Nadala sam se da još radi, ali sad vidim da nemam izbora. :/

----------


## maca2

@Varnica-baš grozno  :Sad: 
Ja sam jučer dr. Vrčića vidjela kad sam bila na folikulometriji-primio je 2 para prije nego je otišao u nepoznatom smjeru (išao je van jer je imao jaknu i aktovku) oko 9 h, ne znam radi li samo s "posebnim" pacijentima još, radi samo konzultacije ili što ali jučer je radio...
Ja si danas dajem štopericu, u petak (13.  :Razz: ) aspiracija...dr. kaže da na UZV izgleda sve o.k. (7-8 folikula, super endometrij) ali nalazi estrogena su mu sumljivi (malo raste, malo pada) - kaže vjerovat ću ovome što vidim na uzv. Eto, nema niti meni druge nego vjerovati da će sve biti o.k.

----------


## Petticoat

Cure, dali se dogada da uz popis pretraga koje trebate obaviti dobite i preporuke gdje otici na iste?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maca2

Ja sam danas bila na aspiraciji, bilo nas je 6. Dr.Strelec je radio aspiracije svima-ima njeznu ruku mogu reci. Nije bilo pretjerano bolno kao sto meni zna biti s obzirom da mi je lijevi jajnik dosta nedostupan/kompliciran za punkciju. Na kraju sam dobila 12 js, sto mi se cini super s obzirom da je dr.stalno spominjao 7 folikula na uzv, ali ocito su se i neke manje pokrenule do aspiracije. Sutra zovem lab.da vidim koliko ih se oplodilo i hoce li transfer biti 3.ili 5.dan., ali bilog vjeruje da idemo na blastice :D

----------


## sisak

Maca2 kako je prošlo, kad ides na transfer??? Ja sam povadila sve nalaze i sad nestrpljivo čekam MM- ov spermiogram 01.04.

----------


## maca2

Od mojih 12 js, 9 ih je bilo dobro...ali...na kraju se samo 1 oplodila, kaže biologica da su vjerojatno "krivi" loši spermiji, ne znam što bih mislila o tome jer do sada (3.postupka) nikada nam se nije to dogodilo. I ovaj put je, kao i svaki rađen ICSI. I ona je iznenađena, kaže da takav mali postotak oplodnje nije nikad još imala :ne zna:
Sutra transfer tog 1 embrija, nadam se da će ipak završiti pozitivno!

----------


## VALERIJA

pitanje..koliko se čeka za toermin za kunzultacije u petrovoj.Uputnicu sam poslala prije dvadesetak dana i još nema odgovora.
Osobno ili mailom je jedini način za naručiti se.
hvala

----------


## Varnica

Meni odgovore isti ili drugi dan. Da li si slala na onaj mail predbiljezbe cef?

----------


## maca2

I meni odgovore odmah isti dan...nesto nije u redu,salji opet!

----------


## suncokret19

odgovor mi je uvijek bio isti dan, par sati sam cekala na odgovor, nekad i manje. 
Posalji opet mail.

----------


## sisak

Maca2 držim fige da sve dobro prođe, u biti znam da će dobro proći, ta jedna se izborila da vas usreći. :Very Happy:  Valerija meni su drugi dan odgovorili, ponovi uputnicu, mozda nisu dobili.

----------


## una99

Valerija možda nemogu otvoriti/pogledati uputnicu (ja sam morala  na kraju slikati mobom i slati ponovo)

----------


## maca2

*una99*-kada startaš opet? 
Vidim da imaš dosta postupaka u Petrovoj iza sebe, jesu to sve bili prirodnjaci ili je tu bilo i stimulacija? Tko ti je dr.?
*@sisak*-hvala draga  :Wink:

----------


## una99

maca2 1 prirodnjak u Vinogradskoj, ostali svi nažalost stimulirani u Petrovoj ( nisam baš neki uzor  :durise:  ) kod dr. Pavičić Baldani
Idući tjedan preuzimam terapiju pa sljedeći ciklus  :utezi: 
 :fige:  za tvoju bubicu

----------


## maca2

Hvala draga!
Baš mi je žao što si dosada imala takav neuspjeh  :Sad:  , vjerujem da će ovaj sljedeći biti bingo!
Daj mi reci kako onda ideš u 6.postupak - plaćaš sama ili si se "provukla" preko HZZO-a? Pitam jer sam dobila info na aspiraciji (od jedne cure što je bila sa mnom) da u Petrovoj ako dođeš do aspiracije (bez obtzira bila js i oplodnja) računaju to kao stimulirani postupak (jedan od ona 4)....što mi stvarno nije fer-ja sam mislila da se računa samo ako dođe do transfera.

----------


## Twinolina

Una draga baš sam te se sjetila ovih dana! Kad ideš po lijekove? ja sam u Petrovoj 25.-og na uzv i 30.-og na pregledu pa ako si gore tad javi...

----------


## una99

maca2 u srpnju 2012. je donešen novi zakon ( izmjene starog zakona)  o potpomognutoj oplodnji i prema članku 62. stavak 2 i članku 64.  mi se brišu svi postupci od prije  i nastupa na snagu novi zakon po kojem imam pravo na 2 prirodnjaka i 4 stimulirana. Znači ovo mi je zadnji stimulirani na račun HZZO-a.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Twinolina draga moja ja sam 23.03. na dogovoru a za dalje neznam ovisno o ciklusu. Javiti ću se kad budem više znala, baš bi bilo lijepo te sresti da me malo popljuckaš  :voodoo:  da i ja budem malo trbušasta  :lool:

----------


## Twinolina

onda se ovaj puta mimoilazimo, ali srest ćemo se...evo virtualno puj, puj, neka ti je sa srećom!!!!

----------


## una99

:Shy kiss:

----------


## maca2

una99-taj zadnji ce biti uspjesan onda!
Drzim fige do neba!!!

----------


## una99

hvala *maca*  :Shy kiss:  , gle draga možeš i ti koji virtualni  puj, puj uputiti prema meni ja tebe ionako već  smatram trbušastom  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

hahaha, evo popljuvala sam te totalno draga!  :Laughing:

----------


## una99

:Shy kiss:

----------


## ja37

alo cure koje imate više iskustva trebam se prvi put upisati za IVF kod kojeg dr? koliko se čeka?

----------


## Lajka

Pozdrav, cure. Molim brzi odgovor. Moram dva gonala primiti odjednom. Sama cu se pikati pa sam u nedoumici. Prvo onu tekucinu iz sprice istisnem u bocicu s praskom, to povucem nazad u spricu, pa onda opet to iz sprice istisnem u drugu bocicu s praskom, je li tako?? Vodu iz druge sprice ne diram? Jesam li dobro shvatila?
I, koliko duboko treba  iglu upiknuti u sebe?
Ima tko kakav link mozda?

----------


## antony34

Lajka imas na netu utipkas samodavanje inekcija i pustis si film. Tamo ti je tocno objasnjeno. I da ne trebas drugu vodicu koristiti vec samo jednu.

----------


## maca2

Lajka - jesi, sve si dobro shvatila  :Wink: 
Voda, injekcija i igle ide samo iz jednog, a prašak iz oba pakiranja  :Wink: 
Evo, meni je ovo puno pomoglo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhT5...s&spfreload=10

----------


## kameleon

Ja37 za lijekove se čeka 2 do 3 mjeseca. Dok čekaš lijekove napraviš sve nalaze koji trebaju, a moraš ih imati kod preuzimanja lijekova..

----------


## suncokret19

ostalo mi je u sjecanju da se prije transfera ET mira nesto ovjeriti kod bilježnika.. grijesim li ili sam u pravu?

----------


## maca2

suncokret-mi nismo morali ništa ovjeravati kod javnog bilježnika
eventualno, ako niste u braku onda bi trebala ona izjava da ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici (tako nešto)...ali bila je sa mnom na apiraciji cura koje nije udana i kaže da ju nisu ništa tražili dodatno zbog toga...

----------


## suncokret19

super! ocito sam nesto pobrkala   :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

Mi smo morali za prvi postupak donjeti ovjerenu izjavu kod javnog bilježnika o izvanbračnoj zajednici u svrhu MPO. Postoji negdje i špranca na forumu.
Ovisi da li će se netko sjetiti tražiti ili ne, poprilično su aljkavi po pitanju papira. 
Pa mi na zadnje postupke nismo predavali ni markere na spolne bolesti jer nas nitko nije tražio, a znam da je obavezno dati im originale koje kasnije vrate.

----------


## kudri

drage curke, da pitam i ovdje, ako netko zna protumačiti nalaz:

Faktor V Leiden - normalan tip
Faktor II protrombin - heterozigot
MTHFR - heterozigot
PAI-1 - heterozigot 4G/5G

HVALA

----------


## Lajka

Hvala na pomoci!
Opet imam pitanje- moram si sama dati ovitrelle. Citala tu malo i nasla da su si neke zene davale u trbuh, a ja kad sam bila prije u bolnici na tom pikanju, uvijek me pikali u straznjicu. Buduci da mi sestra nista nije rekla,a ja nisam ni pitala, ne znam sta da radim? Sto mislite je li u trbuh sigurno, ili bas mora biti odozada?
U trbuh mi se nakon ovih gonala cini lakse.
Da, i gdje u trbuh??

----------


## Lajka

Uh,uh, bas sam nagla... Zvala sam bolnicu i rekli mi da ovitrelle ide u trbuh, a brevactid u straznjicu. Prije sam i dobivala taj brevactid.
Dobro da sam nazvala.
----

----------


## Varnica

> Uh,uh, bas sam nagla... Zvala sam bolnicu i rekli mi da ovitrelle ide u trbuh, a brevactid u straznjicu. Prije sam i dobivala taj brevactid.
> Dobro da sam nazvala.
> ----


Vidiš, meni su Ovitrelle uvijek pikale sestre u ruku. Al Brevactid u stražnjicu, jednom mi je noga utrnula.  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Ovitrelle ja uvijek bockala u trbuh-rekli mi i u Petrovoj i u Mariboru da je tako o.k.. Jednom kad sam išla u bolnicu da mi daju, pikali su me u guzu  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

Meni je mpo dr rekao da nije istina kako neki tvrde da ako se da i.m. da se brze resorbira.......i.m. se daje samo ako je vise od 2 ml tekucine jer sve vise od 2 ml je puno za trbuh.....tako da one koje se mijesaju a dobiju se dvije ide jedna tekucina i dva praha i u trbuh bez problema.

----------


## kudri

da pitam i tu:

cure koje ste kod dr.radakovića, recite mi, jel vam doktor odgađao postupak zbog lošoh nalaza testova trombofilije?
naime, ja izgleda prema nalazima imam neki oblik trombofilije, ali mi dr. zadnji put kad sam dolazila po lijekove nijie ništa komentirao. pretpostavljam da je previdio taj nalaz, a ja ga zaboravila upozoriti na to.

za cca tjedan dana bi trebala u prvi IVF postupak, a sad me hvata panika da će mi odgoditi!! grrrr....

totalno mi je glupo ako će mi otkazati jer nije moja krivica što ga nije vidio, a tražio je da napravim....

----------


## Varnica

> da pitam i tu:
> 
> cure koje ste kod dr.radakovića, recite mi, jel vam doktor odgađao postupak zbog lošoh nalaza testova trombofilije?
> naime, ja izgleda prema nalazima imam neki oblik trombofilije, ali mi dr. zadnji put kad sam dolazila po lijekove nijie ništa komentirao. pretpostavljam da je previdio taj nalaz, a ja ga zaboravila upozoriti na to.
> 
> za cca tjedan dana bi trebala u prvi IVF postupak, a sad me hvata panika da će mi odgoditi!! grrrr....
> 
> totalno mi je glupo ako će mi otkazati jer nije moja krivica što ga nije vidio, a tražio je da napravim....


To su genski testovi, nema tu "lijeka".
Neće te odgodit već će ti vjerojatno dati niskomolekularni heparin kojim ćeš se pikati u trudnoći. Naravno, ako su nalazi takvi da to zahtjevaju.

----------


## mikipika32

Ja sam pak pokazala nalaze ali moja doktorica nije reagirala na njih.
PAI-1 homozigot 4G
MTFHR heterozigot
AclIgm jako pozitivna

Sad si me bacila na razmišljanje.

----------


## Varnica

Ja sam homozigot i PAI -1 i MTHFR. Naši daju za to heparin ili aspirin 100, dok Slovenci vele da je to sve nedokazano i ne uzimaju u obzir. Pa sad nek si mi mislimo.

----------


## mikipika32

Hmmm ja pijem svaki dan andol 0,75 mg od kad sam otkrila visoki cardiolipin i sa vrijednosti 41 pao mi je na 13 u roku 2 mjeseca. Tako da vidim da i ta mala doza pomaže. Mislim da ću se naručiti kod hematologa i vidjeti što on kaže.

----------


## Varnica

Istina, i ja sam trebala piti tu dozu aspirina.

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam homozigot i PAI -1 i MTHFR. Naši daju za to heparin ili aspirin 100, dok Slovenci vele da je to sve nedokazano i ne uzimaju u obzir. Pa sad nek si mi mislimo.


Varnica,
homozigot PAI-I 4G/4G ili 5G/5G?

----------


## Varnica

> Varnica,
> homozigot PAI-I 4G/4G ili 5G/5G?


4G

----------


## kudri

doktor kaže da dođem sutra na dogovor oko protokola. iako sam već dobila lijekove. sad sam zbunjena - kaj se kod trombofilije neki poseban protokol radi? mislila sam da bi samo u slučaju trudnoće trebala heparin primati

----------


## Varnica

> doktor kaže da dođem sutra na dogovor oko protokola. iako sam već dobila lijekove. sad sam zbunjena - kaj se kod trombofilije neki poseban protokol radi? mislila sam da bi samo u slučaju trudnoće trebala heparin primati


Ne. Ja sam dobila hepranin nakon pozitivne bete. Neki daju od punkcije, a neki od transfera.

----------


## mikipika32

Mene zanima da li ginekolog u Petrovoj kod kojeg si u postupku na temelju nalaza propise nisi molekularni heparin ili vas salje hematologu?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

Specijalist je rekao heparin i onda sam natezanja sa svojim primarnim ginekologom oko recepta, znam da sam išla do Sandre i primarnog par puta, loptali su me kao ping pong lopticu. U međuvremenu su mi na odjelu dali nešto heparina, a kako je bila biokemijska više mi nije ni trebalo.
Otiđi Sandru pitati, ona sjedi u Klinici kod sestara na prijamu, tamo gdje predaješ papire za konzultacije i pregled za MPO.

----------


## mikipika32

Hocu havala na info  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Cure, treba li MM ugovoriti dopunsko što se tiče mpo-a? Pretrage za hepatitis, hiv i sifilis smo obavili, ima li potrebe zbog daljnjeg postupka ugovarati dopunsko?

----------


## bubekica

Dijagnoza neplodnosti oslobodjena je placanja participacije tako da samo pazite da mu tu sifru pise ako ce trebati jos koju uputnicu.

----------


## Optimist

> Dijagnoza neplodnosti oslobodjena je placanja participacije tako da samo pazite da mu tu sifru pise ako ce trebati jos koju uputnicu.


Da, danas su nas upozorili na to kad smo vadili markere (nismo imali dobru šifru) pa nismo znali za ostale pretrage. 

bubekica, hvala ti!

----------


## sisak

I mi smo jučer dobili nalaz od MM za spermiogram - normozoospermia, tako da sad još čekamo do kraja mjeseca ljekove. Činilo mi se dugo, ali brzo to sve prolazi. Optimist nama čak nije doktor opće prakse ni čuo za šifru neplodnosti, ali je na kraju napisao na naše traženje....

----------


## suncokret19

Pitanje! dobila sam femaru od idućeg ciklusa. Čitam upute kad sve ono o raku dojke, menopauzi i slično. Jesam li dobila dobar lijek (trebam za stimulaciju ovulacije)????

----------


## frodda

dobila si ok lijek, jest da je citostatik al radi na istom principu kao i klomifen, jedino što je pozitivnije od klomifena je da femara ne stanjuje endometrij  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala!!   :Smile: 
nisam imala ovulacije po klomifenu tako da je dr.odlucio probati s femarom, ali eto - upute su me uplašile   :Smile:

----------


## frodda

zanemari upute  :Grin: 

kad bi svaka od nas krenula čitati upute o lijekovima koje koristimo u postupcima mislim da bi svaka druga odustala na početku...

svaki lijek ima određeno djelovanje i potencijalne nuspojave...a farmaceutska industrija mora sve navesti da se ogradi  :Wink: 


da nisam offtopic, koga preporučate za prve konzultacije, kojeg mpo doktora?

----------


## suncokret19

Ja sam kod dr.Streleca. Pristup uredu, ali nisam nešto zadovoljna. Dr.Vrčić mi je ostavio najbolji dojam i osobno bi se prebacila kod njega. Pisalo se tu da više ne radi s pacijenticama, no ja sam prošli i pretprošli tjedan viđala ujutro na folikulometrijama.

----------


## Varnica

> Pitanje! dobila sam femaru od idućeg ciklusa. Čitam upute kad sve ono o raku dojke, menopauzi i slično. Jesam li dobila dobar lijek (trebam za stimulaciju ovulacije)????


Upravo ti što je Frodda napisala- to jest lijek za rak dojke i iz tog razloga ga nije bilo moguće dobiti na recept za našu dijagnozu.
Jedna od nuspojava je u razvoj folikula, ali ne stanjuje endometrij kao klomifen.
Ja sam imala trudnoću upravo s letrozolom :D

----------


## suncokret19

ja cekam na transfer zamrznute blastociste i zato mi "treba" ovulacija.. nadam se da će biti uspješno jer taj transfer cekam još od 12 mjeseca..

----------


## maca2

suncokret19-sretno!  :fige:

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala maca2!! 
I ja želim sreću svima!   :Smile:

----------


## žuška

Konačno dođem kod novog dr.na pregled u nadi da idem u postupak kako sam trebala ali zbog povišenog prl.i moguće histeroskopije opet mi se odgađa...e moj profesore baš si ga zakomplicirao!

----------


## Lajka

> Pitanje! dobila sam femaru od idućeg ciklusa. Čitam upute kad sve ono o raku dojke, menopauzi i slično. Jesam li dobila dobar lijek (trebam za stimulaciju ovulacije)????



Ista stvar sa mnom  :Smile: , samo što sam i ja dobila letrozol. Kad sam čitala upute, gledam - što je ovo??? Prvo sam pomislila da nije zeznuo u slovu...

----------


## Lajka

Samo da vam kažem, adminima, da stvarno komplicirate s tim editom u roku 2 min.
Htjedoh nadopuniti da sam lijek dobila normalno na šifru n97. Išla sam pitat koliko košta, pa mi u ljekarni rečeno da nek idem po recept kad mi je već propisan. Tako je i bilo. Samo sic.ginicu moram pokazati protokol dobiven u bolnici da on to ima čime " pravdati", kako mi objasnila njegova sestra.

----------


## Varnica

> Samo da vam kažem, adminima, da stvarno komplicirate s tim editom u roku 2 min.
> Htjedoh nadopuniti da sam lijek dobila normalno na šifru n97. Išla sam pitat koliko košta, pa mi u ljekarni rečeno da nek idem po recept kad mi je već propisan. Tako je i bilo. Samo sic.ginicu moram pokazati protokol dobiven u bolnici da on to ima čime " pravdati", kako mi objasnila njegova sestra.


To je dobra vijest! Jer Letrofar košta cca 700 kn, a Femara duplo. 
Super!:D

----------


## mmmm4

Bok cure imam par pitanja :Smile: 
Kojeg vi dr preporucujete u petrovoj? Da li dr. Vrcic i dalje radi mpo??

----------


## Zeljka33

ja ti preporucam dr Radakovica...dva puta kod njega i evo dvije bebice ( jedna vec predskolarka, drugo 4,5 mj)  :Smile:

----------


## mmmm4

Hvala zeljka33 na infu
Da li se puno ceka na konzultacije kod dr? 
I za ulazak u sam postupak?
Inace kakav je ??? Da li ti on sve vodi..? Mislim od samih folikumetrija do punkcije i transfera??

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja nisam puno cekala na konzultacije...u par tjedana sam dobila termin al sam na kraju odgadjala zbog nekih obiteljskih obveza i opet sam bez problema dobila termin. Konzultacije obavila u 9. Mj, a postupak dobila u drugom mjesecu...u medjuvremenu sam obavljala pretrage pa mi je brzo proslo
Meni je oba puta sve vodio od folikumetrija do punkcije i transfera pa cak i za vikende kad mi je padalo, te nakon toga i cijele trudnoce

----------


## frodda

Da li netko zna kakva je situacija sa listama za lijekove? Koliko dugo se otprilike čeka?

----------


## Zeljka33

kojim listama za lijekove? ja sam lijekove dobila sukladno terminu koji mi je bio zakazan....

----------


## mikipika32

Zeljka33 lista za ljekove jednaka je zakazanom terminu. Pitanje je kad se dobije termin od dana konzultacija. Ceka se 4mj, 5mj ili? Primjerice ako sutra odemo u Petrovu na knzultacije kad mozemo najranije dobiti termin za stimulirani postupak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maca2

Ja sam cekala malo manje od 2 mj. nod dana konz.do postupka, morala sam raditi hormone i papu (nalazi su bili stari), da sam i to imala "frisko" mogla sam odmah sa sljedecim ciklusom u postupak.

----------


## kik@

Cure koliko dugo vrijedi nalaz markera
Ja sam ga radila prosle godine i sestra Iva mi je rekla da nalaz nesmije biti stariji
od 30 dana a kasnije sam cula da je drugim pacijenticama rekla da nesmije biti stariji od godine dana
kako je sad?

----------


## una99

Koliko ja znam papa i brisevi godinu dana, markeri 2 godine. Nek me netko ispravi ako nisam u pravu , ja sam zadnjih 6 postupaka isla ovim pravilom

----------


## Varnica

Markeri 2 godine, papa i brisevi godinu dana.
Osim možda ako tek ulaziš u ove vode. Pitaj sestru Ivu ili bolje Irenu ponovo.

----------


## sara79

> Cure koliko dugo vrijedi nalaz markera
> Ja sam ga radila prosle godine i sestra Iva mi je rekla da nalaz nesmije biti stariji
> od 30 dana a kasnije sam cula da je drugim pacijenticama rekla da nesmije biti stariji od godine dana
> kako je sad?


Mislim da je ovdje ispao nekakav nesporazum i nevjerujem da je 30 dana. Pa tko bi to tako cesto isao vaditi i dobivati uputnicu za to.
U prvom mjesecu ove godine je meni bilo receno kao sto su ti cure vec napisale. Papa i brisevi godinu, markeri dvije.

----------


## sisak

Cure, ja sam u postupku i trenutno cekam vješticu da mogu početi s pikanjem. Prije svega sam dobila popis pretraga di stoji:
- markeri - ne stariji od dvije godine
- papa i brisevi - ne starija od jedne godine. 

To vam je najnovije ili najstarije, neznam ili sam tek u prvom postupku.

----------


## bernica

Nestrpljiva ankaaa... Isprazni si inbox, nemogu ti poslati poruku

----------


## Vale83

Pozdrav svima!  :Smile:  Nova sam u ovome, pa vas molim da mi pomognete. Od 11 mjeseca krenula sam kod dr. Pavičić-Baldani i nakon obavljenih pretraga dr je rekla da bi trebala krenuti na inseminaciju. Suprug i ja smo izvadili potrebne nalaze i sada me zanima sljedeće... Da li se mogu naručiti na inseminaciju putem maila ili se moram osobno doći naručiti?  Dr je na nalazu napisala da ću koristiti Klomifen 100mg od 3-7 dana ciklusa (rekla je da ću recept dobiti od svog ginekologa) i javiti se na UZV između 8-10 dana ciklusa s uputnicom za bolnično liječenje za AIH. Znači odem kod svog gin da mi prepiše lijek i onda ga u ljekarni podignem, ne u bolnici?  Kada dođem 8 dc na UZV da li odmah taj dan i suprug daje uzorak, i da li i on treba imati nekakvu uputnicu? Da li on tih dana dok ja budem išla na UZV treba ići s mnom? Ne živimo u Zg, pa zato pitam da li da on uzima slobodne dane. Unaprijed hvala  :Smile:

----------


## frodda

i tako ...uspjela sam dogovoriti termin za konzultacije...idem krajem mjeseca kod dr.R

nadam se pozitivnom iskustvu  :Smile:

----------


## NelaR

> Pozdrav svima!  Nova sam u ovome, pa vas molim da mi pomognete. Od 11 mjeseca krenula sam kod dr. Pavičić-Baldani i nakon obavljenih pretraga dr je rekla da bi trebala krenuti na inseminaciju. Suprug i ja smo izvadili potrebne nalaze i sada me zanima sljedeće... Da li se mogu naručiti na inseminaciju putem maila ili se moram osobno doći naručiti?  Dr je na nalazu napisala da ću koristiti Klomifen 100mg od 3-7 dana ciklusa (rekla je da ću recept dobiti od svog ginekologa) i javiti se na UZV između 8-10 dana ciklusa s uputnicom za bolnično liječenje za AIH. Znači odem kod svog gin da mi prepiše lijek i onda ga u ljekarni podignem, ne u bolnici?  Kada dođem 8 dc na UZV da li odmah taj dan i suprug daje uzorak, i da li i on treba imati nekakvu uputnicu? Da li on tih dana dok ja budem išla na UZV treba ići s mnom? Ne živimo u Zg, pa zato pitam da li da on uzima slobodne dane. Unaprijed hvala


Ja nisam bila na AIH vec odmah na ICSI ali vidim da nitko ne odgovara pa da pomognem, neka me isprave one koje su bile.  :Smile: 
Odes sa tim papirom iz Petrove kod svog ginekologa i dobijes recept za Klomifen i uputnicu za bolnicko ljecenje.
Pijes kako ti je napisala i dodjes na ultrazvuk kako ti je rekla, samo trebas doci prije 8:30 i predati na salteru uputnicu.
Folikulometrija (ultrazvuk) se radi u pravilu svaki drugi-treći dan, ponekad ce ti reci da dodjes dan za danom i poslat ce te da vadis krv kad budu folikuli dovoljno veliki, i to se može ponavljati par puta.
Meni je ciklus od 24 do 27 dana i obicno su folikuli bili zreli 13-14 dan, pošto smo na 3,5 sata od ZG ne isplati mi se vozikati 3-4 puta tamo vamo,vec ostanem tih  tjedan dana u ZG. Zadnji dan dobiješ ' štopericu ' koju si daješ 12 sati prije postupka.
Suprug ti treba samo zadnji dan kad ti je zakazan postupak.

Ovo je iz mojih iskustava u 6 postupaka, nadam se da sam pomogla, neka me isprave curke koje su bile na AIH. 
SRETNO!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Twinolina

evo NelaR je sve napisala, žao mi je što tek sad vidim upit. svakako se pripremi na putovanje do zg-a svaki drugi dan od 8. dc.

----------


## Vale83

Hvala puno!  :Smile:

----------


## Vale83

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

> Pozdrav svima!  Nova sam u ovome, pa vas molim da mi pomognete. Od 11 mjeseca krenula sam kod dr. Pavičić-Baldani i nakon obavljenih pretraga dr je rekla da bi trebala krenuti na inseminaciju. Suprug i ja smo izvadili potrebne nalaze i sada me zanima sljedeće... Da li se mogu naručiti na inseminaciju putem maila ili se moram osobno doći naručiti?  Dr je na nalazu napisala da ću koristiti Klomifen 100mg od 3-7 dana ciklusa (rekla je da ću recept dobiti od svog ginekologa) i javiti se na UZV između 8-10 dana ciklusa s uputnicom za bolnično liječenje za AIH. Znači odem kod svog gin da mi prepiše lijek i onda ga u ljekarni podignem, ne u bolnici?  Kada dođem 8 dc na UZV da li odmah taj dan i suprug daje uzorak, i da li i on treba imati nekakvu uputnicu? Da li on tih dana dok ja budem išla na UZV treba ići s mnom? Ne živimo u Zg, pa zato pitam da li da on uzima slobodne dane. Unaprijed hvala


Na prvoj folikulometriji samo vide razvoj folikula. Obično su dvije ili tri, a na jednoj će ti dr reći kada dobivaš štopericu, injekciju koju daješ u terminu kad ti kaže, između 21-23. Injekciju će ti dati sestra na odjelu i pokzat će ti gdje se trebaš piknut.
Prekosutra od štoperice dođeš s mužem koji da uzorak i tebi naprave AIH.
Ne znam da li ti je napomenula, ali morate imati apstinenciju 2-5 dana prije postupka (kao za spermiogram).
Sretno!

----------


## nety

Nje me bilo dugo, ponovno sam u postupku  :Smile:  
Iz prvog buco ljubav mamina ima 3 godine i on je jekije dećko :cerek: a sad probamo opet još jedno! Užasno mi je to naporno uz posao i klinca , ali eto dobila sam termin za postupak i krenula! Gonali plus cetrotide i jučer je bila štoperica! Sutra je aspiracija

----------


## nety

Nje me bilo dugo, ponovno sam u postupku  :Smile:  
Iz prvog buco ljubav mamina ima 3 godine i on je jekije dećko :cerek: a sad probamo opet još jedno! Užasno mi je to naporno uz posao i klinca , ali eto dobila sam termin za postupak i krenula! Gonali plus cetrotide i jučer je bila štoperica! Sutra je aspiracija

----------


## una99

nety sretno sutra  :fige:

----------


## Twinolina

Nety sretno!!!! javi koji je rezultat punkcije!

una99 puse tebi

----------


## una99

Twinica  :mama:

----------


## nety

Evo aspiracija prosla ok,sad me malo boli i jedva hodam,i jedva se obranim od ovoh skakavca sto svako malo pokusa skociti na mene! Pet komada je vano,sutra ujutro moram nazvati da vidimo kakva je situacija

----------


## Twinolina

iiii, kaj vele u labosu nety??

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87929-z...jednu-18-22-05

COFFEE TIME!  :Smile:

----------


## nety

> iiii, kaj vele u labosu nety??


Evo me, tjedan proletio ko munja, u utorak sam već na poslu
U pone je bio transfer, dva trodnevna vraćena, držimo im fige
Ništa za smrznuti, jedan se loše oplodio dva nisu bila dobra za smrzavanje
U sri sam već u 8 bila kod zubara upalio mi se zubni živac
Ne radim ništa teško , ali niti ne mirujem, malo dok je klinjo u vutića odmorim noge pred serijom, jučer sedečki speglala škaf veša..nemogu psihički mirovati i iščekivati, a nemmogu ni fizički jer mali očekuje svoje, pa ja sve ko i prije samo laganijim tempom
Thješi me što su meni svi nalazi bili ok, prošlu trudnoću sam skoro do kraja uredno iznijela i jednostavno se nemrem ponašati ko fikus na kauču..moram se kretati , melo se nadati malo se pripremiti da možda i nebude ništa..sve u jednom  :Smile:

----------


## una99

nety  :fige:  za bubice

----------


## nety

> nety  za bubice


Hvala! Do danas sam bila ono sva high , ali danas me zgleda počeli ljekovi lupati..ili pms  :Rolling Eyes:  Drugi tjedan je počeo, sad me lagano kkao se bliži vrijeme biti ili nebiti hvata nervoza Sutr je back to work dan pa me tješi da u sveopćoj gunguli koja kod nas vlada kad ja radim a mali mora u vrtić , da neću stići ni razmišljati o svemu previše

----------


## Varnica

Nety, da li su već počeli koristiti novi prostor i ako da, kak to sad sve skupa izgleda?

----------


## nety

> Nety, da li su već počeli koristiti novi prostor i ako da, kak to sad sve skupa izgleda?


Nisu još Skroz sam zabo kad je sestra Irena rekla da kreću Prvo je rekla da moraju jednu probnu aspiraciju napraviti a onda će krenuti punom parom
Od jeseni nema više ležanja, nakon 10 min se oblačiš i ideš doma jer je tako vani!
Ja sam danas 8 dan nt..počela me kriza loviti..cijeli sam tjedan bila ok i mirna , ali jučer sam imala sve simptome nadolazeće m..fala bogu n ije , ali sa strahom ide svaki put na toalet! Uf..pun mi je .. :Grin:  paranoje, pročavanja wc papira koji ima roze crtice po sebi i prčkanja po iscurenim utrićima da vidim jeli to rozo krv ili samo uzorak papira :Trep trep:  :Laughing: 
Mislila sam biti će lakše jer mamino zlato , moj zloćko je tu :Zaljubljen: , svaki dan od kad je naučio brojati pregovara koliko sladoleda i koliko još crtića prije spavanja , ali nije baš..to iščekivanje kad uđeš u drugi tjedan nakon transfera je bez obzira na sve teško

----------


## bubekica

*nety* kupi bijeli papir! kod nas se vec zna - mimo postupaka mogu bijeli s crticama, narancasti, ljubicasti, al u postupku dolazi u obzir samo bijeli!
sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Nety, znači Petrova još ne radi postupke u novom prostoru?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Trebali su početi raditi u novim prostorima prije više od 3 tjedna... Znači, još ništa od novih prostora... :Shock:

----------


## nety

> Nety, znači Petrova još ne radi postupke u novom prostoru? 
> 
> Trebali su početi raditi u novim prostorima prije više od 3 tjedna... Znači, još ništa od novih prostora...


 A šta se cijela humana tamo seli?

----------


## Varnica

Mislim da samo ovaj dio za aspiracije, aih, transfere i labos. Da se više nejde gore u sale za operaciju...Fuj te zelene pločice  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

postoji li mogućnost da se zamrznuta blastocista prenese u neku privatnu polikliniku?

----------


## bubekica

> postoji li mogućnost da se zamrznuta blastocista prenese u neku privatnu polikliniku?


Postoji, ali mislim da ti je to preveliki trosak s malo (ili nula) efekta. 
Zasto bi to radili?

----------


## suncokret19

jer sam ljuta na svog doktora!! čekamo taj transfer već pola godine i stalno samo čekanje i čekanje i čekanje... mislim otići pricatno a žao mi je tamo ostaviti blasticu..

----------


## bubekica

mozes li promijeniti doktora u petrovoj?

----------


## suncokret19

neznam.. mislim da moj dr.ima najmanje pacijentica pa bih kod nekog drugog još duže čekala... ah,moram biti strpljiva, nema mi druge   :Sad:

----------


## nety

Danas sam riješila betu,14i dan nakon transfera 6..ništa idemo u nove pobjede na jesen 
Imam svoju srečicu pa mi je malo lakše ,ali sam jako razočarana jer je to veliki posao i stres, a na kraju ništa od svega :Sad:

----------


## una99

nety  :Love:  drži se draga, držim fige za jesen

----------


## žužy

nety,žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Twinolina

nety uh baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## nety

> nety uh baš mi je žao


Hvala curke, preživjeti ćemo! Immao bucu pa se da nekak

----------


## mona22

znam da ovo nije za ovu temu ali cure molila bih vas info ako imate za dr.Veček...nekakvo iskustvo možda poz.ili negativno

----------


## Twinolina

ne znam u kom smislu misliš info - on MPO ne radi, a mene je jednom u prošloj trudnoći pogledao, sve korektno bilo.

----------


## mona22

bila sam kod njega na pregledu i konzulacijama zbog trobmofilije pa sam misila da mi i dalje ostane doktor...

----------


## NelaR

Evo ja sam juce bila na konzultacijama i muvaju se svi na onom novom odjelu, 
čistačice, biolog Patrik, neki DR...čini mi se da su počeli sa radom dolje.
DR Š. mi je rekla da ce probati sa novim stimulacijama,
 ja ju pitam za tu Elonovu i kaže da je baš na to mislila plus Menopur. 
Pratit cemo hormone svaki mjesec i idemo u postupak kad su najbolji rezultati hormona.
Nadam se da če ovakav pristup uroditi plodom.  :fige:

----------


## Varnica

NelaR, zanima me Elonva, odn. rezultat iste. Ja sam low responder kojoj je ostao još jedan plaćeni postupak. Ono što sam uspjela pročitati, injekcija se pikne jednom na početku ciklusa i djeluje 7 dana, cijena oko 5000 kn, loša uspješnost, ali se zato može ponavljati svaki mjesec. Zbog uspješnosti je možda i kombiniraju s menopurima. 
Čekam tvoj izvještaj kad bude.
Ako netko ima još kakva iskustva s lijekom ili sam nešto krivo napisala, slobodno me ispravite.

----------


## žuška

HRABRE moje ja odem prošli ovaj mjesec u bolnicu,smjeste me na odjel i trebam ujutro na histero da bi oko 3 došla sestra i rekla da im se pokvario aparat da mogu ići doma....zovem neki dan jos nisu popravili,,,,

----------


## žuška

a kod koga si ti?

----------


## NelaR

> NelaR, zanima me Elonva, odn. rezultat iste. Ja sam low responder kojoj je ostao još jedan plaćeni postupak. Ono što sam uspjela pročitati, injekcija se pikne jednom na početku ciklusa i djeluje 7 dana, cijena oko 5000 kn, loša uspješnost, ali se zato može ponavljati svaki mjesec. Zbog uspješnosti je možda i kombiniraju s menopurima. 
> Čekam tvoj izvještaj kad bude.
> Ako netko ima još kakva iskustva s lijekom ili sam nešto krivo napisala, slobodno me ispravite.


Javim sve kad budem u postupku!  :Smile:  
I mene zanima, ako tko ima osobnih iskustava sa Elonovom, neka napiše par rijeći.

----------


## sara79

Sta se to u petrovoj pocela davati Elonva???
Ja sam malo citala po njemackim forumima i misljenja su podjeljena kao i kod svakoga jer ne reagiramo svi isto.
I tamo se vec dugi niz godina koristi.
Moj sljedeci postupak je upravo s Elonvom i menopurima pa eto budemo vidjeli  :Smile:  
Ostale curke....drzim vam fige svima  :Kiss:

----------


## NelaR

Pricala sa prijateljicom koja je upravo u postupku sa Elonovom i ima 7 folikula svih 18mm dok je u prijašnjem postupku imala 3. 
Nadam se da ce i meni tako djelovati pa da bude više šanse za pozitivnu betu!  :fige:

----------


## sara79

> Pricala sa prijateljicom koja je upravo u postupku sa Elonovom i ima 7 folikula svih 18mm dok je u prijašnjem postupku imala 3. 
> Nadam se da ce i meni tako djelovati pa da bude više šanse za pozitivnu betu!


Nela sto je jos uz elonvu koristila??
Super, bas mi je drago.

----------


## NelaR

> Nela sto je jos uz elonvu koristila??
> Super, bas mi je drago.


Meni je napisala DR Elonova i Menopure, frendica je, mislim, imala Puregon.

----------


## sisak

Pozz cure, jel koja trenutno u postupku? ja sam dobila preuzela prošli tjedan gonale i krenula s pikanjem u petak, tako da sam u utorak na prom ultrazvuku...napokon... :Smile:

----------


## una99

sisak sretno  :Smile:

----------


## ema 1

NelaR
Kako napreduje postupak?
Jesi već počela s pikanjem?
I kod kojeg si Dr u prtrovoj?

----------


## mikipika32

Danas su me zvali iz Petrove da li mogu doći u petak a ne sutra na konzultacije jer sutra imaju neku svečanost pa da ne čekam i ne dočekam na kraju doktoricu. izgleda da se otvara novi dio  :Smile: )

----------


## NelaR

> NelaR
> Kako napreduje postupak?
> Jesi već počela s pikanjem?
> I kod kojeg si Dr u prtrovoj?


kod Špremice sam.  :Smile: 
Nisam još u postupku.
Čekamo hormone pa u postupak u najboljem ciklusu što se tiče hormona, 
mislim da mi FSH treba biti ispod 10.
Nisam cula da je itko isao u postupak na ovaj nacin u Petrovoj.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Htjela bi ići u Petrovu na konzultacije, ima tko broj koji nazovem? I kako to kod njih ide,kojeg doktora mi preporučate,,koji dan ciklusa treba tamo ići, i rade li u 7. mjesecu? jer trebala bi oko 27.6.dobit menstruaciju

----------


## Twinolina

da, danas je otvoren svečano novi dio, upravo gledala na dnevniku na hrt-u i valjda me peru trudnički hormoni jer sam plakala ko godina. dao Bog da novi dio donese veću uspješnost!

----------


## Inesz

Cure, rade li se u tom novom dijelu već postupci?

----------


## una99

Jutros sam vidjela da sestra Irena vodi cure na novi odjel

----------


## Twinolina

a kaj ti radiš unice u Petrovoj danas? haaaaaaaaaaa?

----------


## una99

Twinica moja ja ti otisla kao na ultrazvuk za prirodnjak pa si zakomplicirala cijelu situaciju, dr. me hoce poslati na  operaciju ( tek 5.), endometrioza je uznapredovala, tumorski markeri su mi poviseni pa da neriskiram..... Moram se naruciti dolje za ultrazvuk, pa sa nalazima ponovo kod dr.... A ja sam samo htjela samo probati u prirodnjak  :Wink:

----------


## Twinolina

ooooooooo micek moj!!!!!! a gle, znam da si koma sad, došla po jedno, a na kraju drugo, ali svako zlo za neko dobro. ajde ti to riješi, a ja bih išla i na pomalo alternativne metode rješavanja problema - ne endometrioze, nego UZROKA endometrioze, ako me razumiješ.

----------


## una99

Ah draga razumijem,  radim na tome ....
Pozitivno je u tome sto sam se od proslog ciklusa rijesila ciste od 4 cm i endometriom mi se je duplo smanjio. Kaze dr. da sam imala i ovulaciju ovaj ciklus tako da nije ni sve crno  :Smile:  Nadam se da ce se do ultrazvuka situacija jos popraviti  :Smile:

----------


## Twinolina

pa i ja mislim da će to doći na svoje kad se taj uzrok koji ti sve to mrda i zeza te - ukloni. javljaj se!

----------


## iva777

Pozdrav cure!  :Smile: 
S obzirom da iza sebe imam 1 neuspio ivf na vuk vrhovcu ( beta 0  :Sad:  ), za sljedeci postupak moram cekati do 10 mjeseca ( tako mi je dr rekla da je guzva) zanima me kakvo je stanje u Petrovoj
Imam sve nalaze friske ( sve iz 4mj/2015) 
Kako funkcionira gore narucivanje ?scaniram uputnucu ( jel sifra A1 ili A2 ) i posaljem na mail ili nqknadno donesem ? Kad su im godisnji? Zovem 1 dan ciklusa ili ? Sutra bi trebala dobit...Puno hvala!p.s .oprostite na ovoliko puno pitanja ali svugdje je drugacije pa da ne gubim dragocijeno vrijeme ...
Puno srece svima !  :Smile: 


Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> Pozdrav cure! 
> S obzirom da iza sebe imam 1 neuspio ivf na vuk vrhovcu ( beta 0  ), za sljedeci postupak moram cekati do 10 mjeseca ( tako mi je dr rekla da je guzva) zanima me kakvo je stanje u Petrovoj
> Imam sve nalaze friske ( sve iz 4mj/2015) 
> Kako funkcionira gore narucivanje ?scaniram uputnucu ( jel sifra A1 ili A2 ) i posaljem na mail ili nqknadno donesem ? Kad su im godisnji? Zovem 1 dan ciklusa ili ? Sutra bi trebala dobit...Puno hvala!p.s .oprostite na ovoliko puno pitanja ali svugdje je drugacije pa da ne gubim dragocijeno vrijeme ...
> Puno srece svima ! 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk


Iva zao mi je zbog negativne bete.
Dok cekas odgovor probaj na prvim stranicama od klinika naci brojeve telefona pa probaj i nazvati.
Mozda jos negdje uspijes prije godisnjih.
Neki ce ici u sedmom a neki u osmom pa zovi i kopaj, pitaj.
Koja ti je najbliza otidji osobno.
Sretno  :Kiss:   i drzim fige

----------


## sara79

Iva probaj na temi vinogradska. Tamo su cure upravo sad aktivne.

----------


## iva777

> Iva probaj na temi vinogradska. Tamo su cure upravo sad aktivne.


Draga Sara , hvala ti!!

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

U Petrovoj su poprilično bezobrazni obzirom da su se neki dan hvalili da ovim novim labom će imati 50% više postupaka. Ja sam jučer dobila termin za konzultacije za kraj rujna! Skoro 4 mjeseca!!! 
A stari sam pacijent čiji dr više ne radi ambulantu! I veli meni sestra- pa godišnji su počeli. Za "novog" doktora sam dobila Prve konzultacije! Umjesto kontrolne! 
Ma pišem pritužbu pročelniku. 
Bezobraznici.

----------


## sara79

> U Petrovoj su poprilično bezobrazni obzirom da su se neki dan hvalili da ovim novim labom će imati 50% više postupaka. Ja sam jučer dobila termin za konzultacije za kraj rujna! Skoro 4 mjeseca!!! 
> A stari sam pacijent čiji dr više ne radi ambulantu! I veli meni sestra- pa godišnji su počeli. Za "novog" doktora sam dobila Prve konzultacije! Umjesto kontrolne! 
> Ma pišem pritužbu pročelniku. 
> Bezobraznici.


Ma katastrofa...nemam rijeci.
Zbilja se treba zaliti.
Pa sta onda ak su godisnji...pa nisu cetiri mjeseca na godisnjem.
Ma uzas

----------


## sisak

Pozz cure, ja sam sinoć primila stopericu u 22:00h i sutra u pol 8 sam na aspiraciji. Molim Vas, tko je od vas bio na punkciji i kakvu pripremu treba napraviti prije?
Inače imam 9 folikula i profesor je rekao da je malo previše i nezna što će samnom odlučiti za transfer

----------


## sara79

> Pozz cure, ja sam sinoć primila stopericu u 22:00h i sutra u pol 8 sam na aspiraciji. Molim Vas, tko je od vas bio na punkciji i kakvu pripremu treba napraviti prije?
> Inače imam 9 folikula i profesor je rekao da je malo previše i nezna što će samnom odlučiti za transfer


Tko ti je to rekao??
Koji profesor??
Pa ja sam imala 10 folikula pa takvu glupost nitko nije izjavio.
A svasta cu i cuti.

----------


## žužy

sisak,a kak se osječaš? Možda ti prijeti hiperstimulacija pa je mislio odgoditi transfer,to nije neuobičajeno. Neznam drugi razlog...budeš čula.
A kaj se tiče pripreme,vjerojatno ti je i rečeno,treba ti spavačica,papuče i muž. Možeš ponijeti ogrtač i čarape ako si zimogrozna...ali mislim da se više ne šeta pored ljudi do sale ko prije pa ti ogrtač ni netreba.
Malo prije ulaska u salu dobiješ braunilu kroz koju ti daju anesteziju kad dođeš na red...neznam kak je sad,meni se samo vrtjelo,osjetila sam sve. 
Sretno i drži se!

----------


## Optimist

> Možeš ponijeti ogrtač i čarape ako si zimogrozna...ali mislim da se više ne šeta pored ljudi do sale ko prije pa ti ogrtač ni netreba.
> Malo prije ulaska u salu dobiješ braunilu kroz koju ti daju anesteziju kad dođeš na red...neznam kak je sad,meni se samo vrtjelo,osjetila sam sve. 
> Sretno i drži se!


Više se ne šeta, odeš u spavaćici, vrate te na krevetu. Novi dio je stvarno lijepo uređen.

I ja sam osjetila sve, bila sam ošamućena, ali bi vjerojatno više boljelo da nisu ništa dali. Poslije nije boljelo.

Sestre su divne, jedna me je držala za ruku  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

Konacno da su to rijesili sa tim presetavanjem jer je koma bilo.

Žužy nadam se da nece otic u hiper i da jedino zbog toga je predpostavljam to i rekao al me uzasno smeta i ljuti kad tako doktori nedoreceno nesto kazu i onda samo zbune pacijente da poslije lupaju glavu i zaborave i pitati sto su htjeli.
Tipa ono sto je pisac htio s tim da kaze...nesto promumljaju i sve ostane visiti u zraku.
9 folikula je sasvim lijep broj i cini mi se ok. 
Sretno sisak sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## Twinolina

meni je onaj koktelčić kaj daju super, ja se ničeg ne sjećam!

----------


## žužy

> Konacno da su to rijesili sa tim presetavanjem jer je koma bilo.
> 
> Žužy nadam se da nece otic u hiper i da jedino zbog toga je predpostavljam to i rekao al me uzasno smeta i ljuti kad tako doktori nedoreceno nesto kazu i onda samo zbune pacijente da poslije lupaju glavu i zaborave i pitati sto su htjeli.
> Tipa ono sto je pisac htio s tim da kaze...nesto promumljaju i sve ostane visiti u zraku.
> 9 folikula je sasvim lijep broj i cini mi se ok. 
> Sretno sisak sutra


Ah...s vremenom se naučiš da ako ikaj želiš znat da moraš pitat. I sama sam x put išla doma s upitnicima iznad glave..pa tražila idgovore ovdje. Nema toga više. Makar se pripremiš prije da znaš kaj pitati,i zapisat.

----------


## sisak

Hvala cure, dobro se osjećam, osjetim jajnike kad hodam. Ja sam inače kod profesora Kasuma i dobar je samo sto nije bas pričljiv. Pitala sam ga sve ali mi je rekao da će mi sve objasniti na vrijeme. Ja isto mislim da mi prijeti hipo, ali vidjet ćemo. Neznam zasto mi je rekao da ih imam previše, moja kolegica je imala 12 i sve je bilo normalno.

----------


## sisak

Evo cure, ja preživjela aspiraciju i dobili smo 11 jajnih stanica. Sad držim fige do sutra da ih se što više oplodi.  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Super sisak,sretno dalje! :fige: 
Kaj rekao dr Kasum?

----------


## sara79

> Evo cure, ja preživjela aspiraciju i dobili smo 11 jajnih stanica. Sad držim fige do sutra da ih se što više oplodi.


Super sisak  :Smile:  
Da ih se sto vise oplodi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sisak

Hvala drage, danas sam zvala u labos i rekli su mi da ih se 10 oplodilo ali da nazovem za sve detaljnije sutra. Žužy, profesor je bio zadovoljan nakon aspiracije. Sad mirujem i nadam se da me neće uloviti hiper... Inače cure, svi su bili divni prema meni, svi su se samnom veseli tamo  :Heart:

----------


## una99

Cure da li netko zna da li prof. Pavičić idući tjedan radi ili je na godišnjem?

----------


## Twinolina

nema je Una, na g.o. je cijeli 7. mj, mijenja ju prof. Šprem, ja baš idem u utorak kod nje.

----------


## una99

Hvala  Twinić  :Shy kiss:

----------


## suncokret19

Danas je samnom na folikulometriji bila cura iz Međimurja, pa ako ovo čita- neka se javi   :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Curke molim vas pomoć.
Trebala bi vaditi betu u Petrovoj,mislim da mi je to najbliže s obzirom da sam iz Sesveta. Ne znam gdje se to vadi i u koje vrijeme i da li se trebam naručiti ili samo dođem? Kad su rezultati?

----------


## Varnica

Iza glavne zgrade s lijeve strane je laboratorij. Ne moraš se naručiti, samo dođi radnim danom od 7-9 s uputnicom. Rezultati su isti dan, mogu ti ih poslati i na mail ako zatražiš.

----------


## onako-usput

Drage moje,
ima li ijedna od vas iskustvo ili savjet vezan uz promjenu liječnika u Petrovoj? Pacijentica sam dr. Kasuma i željela bih se prebaciti kod dr. Šprem... Je li to ikako moguće?
U navedenog liječnika iz nekog razloga nemam povjerenja od samog početka, ali igrom slučaja me zadnji put pregledavala dr. Šprem i u 2 minute mi je na ultrazvuku vidjela ono što dr. Kasum nije vidio kroz 7 mjeseci liječenja...  Uz dužno poštovanje; vjerojatno na ovom forumu postoje žene kojima je puno pomogao i imaju o njemu lijepe riječi...

----------


## Lajka

> Hvala drage, danas sam zvala u labos i rekli su mi da ih se 10 oplodilo ali da nazovem za sve detaljnije sutra. Žužy, profesor je bio zadovoljan nakon aspiracije. Sad mirujem i nadam se da me neće uloviti hiper... Inače cure, svi su bili divni prema meni, svi su se samnom veseli tamo


Moze li mi tko objasniti ovo odlazenje u hiper?? Kako dode do toga? I,sto je to?
ps., kakvo jw stanje,sisak?

----------


## BillieJean

Pozdrav svima! Muz i ja idiopati, 3 AIH-a u Vg i uspješan polustimulirani IVF. Curica ima 2,5god i iako sam rekla da vise necemo ulazit u MPO vode, ipak sam pocela razmišljati o tome.  A eto, i o tome da se mozda prebacim negdje drugdje, jer mi je VG i daleko i imala sam jedno neugodno iskustvo s jednom Dr tamo (u trudnoci), a i folikulometrije tamo iziskuju puno izostajanja s posla. Kakva je situacija u Petrovoj? Kad se rade folikulometrije, naručuju li ili se dugo ceka? Koliko sam shvatila, ovdje imate svojeg Dr u postupcima? U Vg, recimo, svaki put moze bit neki drugi, ovisno koji je dežurna taj dan na humanoj i onda se jos desi da bude zadržan u operacijskoj sali ili nesto pa se čekanje jos vise otegne. Ima li polustimliranih postupaka i ceka li se i na njih dugo? 
Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Optimist

Mi smo u Petrovoj bili na prvom ivf-u u 5. mj., čekali smo par mjeseci na pregled, jako smo zadovoljni dr., ali ona mi je bila na folikulometrijama, druga dr. na punkciji, treća na transferu. Ne znam je li slučajno bilo tako, je li se baš potrefilo da nema dr. ili je to i inače praksa. Uglavnom, punkciju i transfer sam imala u netom otvorenom novom odjelu, sve je jako čisto, uredno, osoblje izuzetno ugodno, pogotovo sestre, svaka čast (u prvoj trudnoći sam ležala kod njih na odjelu i iznenađena sam koliko su sestre tamo drage i ljubazne).
Kod naše dr. folikulometrije počinju oko 8,30 h, za druge ne znam i to ide jako brzo, ali mene je poslala vaditi hormone, tako da nisam bila gotova do 9,30 - 9,45, ovisi o gužvi u laboratoriju. 
Sretno!

----------


## BillieJean

> Mi smo u Petrovoj bili na prvom ivf-u u 5. mj., čekali smo par mjeseci na pregled, jako smo zadovoljni dr., ali ona mi je bila na folikulometrijama, druga dr. na punkciji, treća na transferu. Ne znam je li slučajno bilo tako, je li se baš potrefilo da nema dr. ili je to i inače praksa. Uglavnom, punkciju i transfer sam imala u netom otvorenom novom odjelu, sve je jako čisto, uredno, osoblje izuzetno ugodno, pogotovo sestre, svaka čast (u prvoj trudnoći sam ležala kod njih na odjelu i iznenađena sam koliko su sestre tamo drage i ljubazne).
> Kod naše dr. folikulometrije počinju oko 8,30 h, za druge ne znam i to ide jako brzo, ali mene je poslala vaditi hormone, tako da nisam bila gotova do 9,30 - 9,45, ovisi o gužvi u laboratoriju. 
> Sretno!


Hvala ti na odgovoru!
Par mjeseci samo za pregled?! Uf.....  :Sad: 
E da, pročitah da je otvoren novi odjel, znači dobro izgleda? Ajde super, volim da je uredno, nekako se odmah malo bolje osjecam. Drago mi je da je i osoblje ljubazno.
Ah, dakle folikulometrije opet u radno vrijeme...  :Sad:  Meni zaista nije jasno zašto se te FM ne mogu organizirati i u popodnevnim satima, pa ima nas puno koji radimo i kako misle da možemo toliko izostajati s posla?!  :Sad:  Izludi me to!!!!

Zna li netko može li se, recimo, sve obavljati u Petrovoj, a da se samo na folikulometrije ide privatno kod nekog od dr-a koji rade i u Petrovoj (npr. kod Šimunića)?

----------


## Varnica

> Drage moje,
> ima li ijedna od vas iskustvo ili savjet vezan uz promjenu liječnika u Petrovoj? Pacijentica sam dr. Kasuma i željela bih se prebaciti kod dr. Šprem... Je li to ikako moguće?
> U navedenog liječnika iz nekog razloga nemam povjerenja od samog početka, ali igrom slučaja me zadnji put pregledavala dr. Šprem i u 2 minute mi je na ultrazvuku vidjela ono što dr. Kasum nije vidio kroz 7 mjeseci liječenja...  Uz dužno poštovanje; vjerojatno na ovom forumu postoje žene kojima je puno pomogao i imaju o njemu lijepe riječi...


Ja sam se prebacila kod Baldanice jer sam ostala bez doktora.
Međutim, iako sam tamo godinama, nisam dobila termin za kontrolni pregled već prvi.
I to čekam 4 mjeseca. 
A godinu dana čekam termin za zadnji stimulirani	 IVF.
Samo sam se naručila kod druge dr uz objašnjenje da nemam više doktora. Sestre uopće nisu pokazale ni mrvicu razumijevanja. 
Od Kasuma sam i ja pobjegla nakon dvije konzultacije.

----------


## Twinolina

prof Pavičić Baldani vrijedi čekati. a i prof Šprem isto. koliko god mi se (vjerojatno bzvz) zamjerilajednom, sad mi je famozna. puno toga ovisi i o nama. Kasumu ne bih dala ni 2 nacrtane ovce da čuva. lijen, prepotentan, bahat i bezobrazan i grub. ali, tko sam ja da ocjenjujem liječnike....ovo je samo moje (nevažno) mišljenje.

----------


## Varnica

Meni se Šprem zamjerila i to nekoliko puta. 
A za čekanje se ne slažem, tako dugo se ne smije čekati. Pogotovo pacijentici koja nema više vremena prema zakonu.
Uopće ne obraćaju pažnju na godine. Nije isto 29 ili 41 kad je zakonska granica 42.  :Undecided:

----------


## Lajka

> prof Pavičić Baldani vrijedi čekati. a i prof Šprem isto. koliko god mi se (vjerojatno bzvz) zamjerilajednom, sad mi je famozna. puno toga ovisi i o nama. Kasumu ne bih dala ni 2 nacrtane ovce da čuva. lijen, prepotentan, bahat i bezobrazan i grub. ali, tko sam ja da ocjenjujem liječnike....ovo je samo moje (nevažno) mišljenje.


No super!!!
Ja se prebacila kod njega. Nisam znala kome bi...,u biti su mi svi isti i nitko nist posebno...
Odlucila sam prakticki izvlacenjem sibica...
A, samo zato sto sam imala vec sve papire, ostala sam u toj bolnici,iako po iskustvu nicim ne zasluzuju biti ni 10-ti izbor, kamoli 1.

Nakon zvanja za prvi termin,dobila sam ga za mj.dana. Cak mi je bio i ok, u usporedbi s vrcicem, ovaj se razgovara ko navinut...
Poslao me vaditi amh, sto ovaj nikad nije.
I,onda drugi pregled, s tim nalazom... Isto odmah na redu. (Mozda nema puno pacijentica :Smile:  )
Unutra bile jos dvije doktorice(valjda), ili neke naucnice, i opet smo svi skupa raspravljali o svemu...
Ugl.,dobila sam termin za postupak u 9.mj, ako opet nesto ne izmisli... Jer mi je prvo obecao postupak sad preko ljeta, a kad sam dosla drugi put, "e,ne moze to tako brzo, tek ste drugi put kod mene, i vi bi odmah u postupak,e nece ici..."
Da je smotan, i dekoncentriran cesto-jest.

Sve mi se cini da je pitanje trudnoce u svemu tome cista sreca, kao i u prirodi...

----------


## Optimist

I nama je prof. Pavičić Baldani divna. Jedino mi je bilo žao što mi nije bila ni na punkciji (poslije me je došla posjetiti u sobu  :Heart: ) ni na transferu (ne znam je li uopće bila u bonici taj dan) pa me zanima je li takva procedura inače (da jedan dan određeni dr. radi samo punkcije/transfere bez obzira čija pacijentica bila)?

----------


## NelaR

> No super!!!
> Ja se prebacila kod njega. Nisam znala kome bi...,u biti su mi svi isti i nitko nist posebno...
> Odlucila sam prakticki izvlacenjem sibica...
> A, samo zato sto sam imala vec sve papire, ostala sam u toj bolnici,iako po iskustvu nicim ne zasluzuju biti ni 10-ti izbor, kamoli 1.
> 
> Nakon zvanja za prvi termin,dobila sam ga za mj.dana. Cak mi je bio i ok, u usporedbi s vrcicem, ovaj se razgovara ko navinut...
> Poslao me vaditi amh, sto ovaj nikad nije.
> I,onda drugi pregled, s tim nalazom... Isto odmah na redu. (Mozda nema puno pacijentica )
> Unutra bile jos dvije doktorice(valjda), ili neke naucnice, i opet smo svi skupa raspravljali o svemu...
> ...


meni se desilo da je slucajno prof.Kasum bio dežuran pa sam bila kod njega i na folikulumetriji i na aspiraciji i na transferu 
i cisto je OK.
Malo je grub kad radi i ima cudan smisao za humor, kao stalno ljutito ali se šali u stvari.
Prvi put sam dosla do transfera kad mi je on bio na aspiraciji i to u prirodnom ciklusu i nakon 3. neuspjela pokušaja.

----------


## Twinolina

ma gle evo moja cimerica je njegova pacijentica, on je čudan, al nije d anije stručan. daleko od toga. ja pišem o načinu ophođenja s pacijentima.a  aja to ne bih mogla ponijeti. meni je zato prof Pavičić divna, ima ljudski i topao pristup. ali daleko da Kasum ne radi dobro, pa ne bi bio tu di je_!!!!!!! a lajka prek ljeta ti nema postupaka, a sad ti on ode na g.o. ionak.... kaj se tiče punkcija i transfera radi ih tvoj dr ako je tu. meni se desilo d ami profa nije bila na punkciji jer je bila na nekom kongresu pa mi je Radaković radio punkciju. logično mi je da oni ne mogu uvijek biti tu.

----------


## Lajka

Ne bih rekla da preko ljeta nema postupaka, ne idu svi na kolektivni godisnji, vec po 2 tjedna svatko, i to po redu. A,Kasum je bio i u 5.mj na godisnjem 2 tjedna, i zato sam cekala na prvi pregled mj.dana, cim se vratio dobila sam termin.
Lani sam dolazila u bolnicu i u 7. i u 8. mj, i normalno se sve odvijalo.
I, jiti sada mi nitko nije rekao da ne mogu u postupak zato sto im ne rade, nego mi je on rekao to sto sam napisala- da ne moze s obzirom da sam tek drugi put kod njega.
A, na prvom pregledu mi je rekao da moze odmah u 7.mj, samo da dodem s tim amh-om.
Dalje, folikulometrije radi nas doktor, iznimno, ako ga nema, radi onaj koga ima.
A, punkcije i transfere rade po dezurstvima.
Svaki dan netko drugi. Pr.u pon.Strelec je dezuran za to, i sve koje imaju zakazano u pon.jedno ili drugo-radit ce on. I,tako za svaki dan.
I,meni se prvi put potrefilo da mi je moj doktor bio i na punkciji i na transferu, ali nije on to dosao raditi samo meni, nego je radio svima koje su bile taj dan.
I, ono sto smo prije pricale, za aspiraciju bez uzv-a, vi ste me uvjeravale da sam krivo shvstila, da se samo transfer radi bez uzv-a, a da svi punkcije rade s uzv-om.
Mogu potvrditi da nije istina. Zar su vama zaista punkcije svi radili s uzv-om?
Jer meni ne. Samo vrcic.
A, sto se tice divnog i ljudskog pristupa- to mi uopce nije vazno.
Vazno mi je da mi da prave lijekove, i da sve dobro odradi...
 :Smile:

----------


## Lajka

> I nama je prof. Pavičić Baldani divna. Jedino mi je bilo žao što mi nije bila ni na punkciji (poslije me je došla posjetiti u sobu ) ni na transferu (ne znam je li uopće bila u bonici taj dan) pa me zanima je li takva procedura inače (da jedan dan određeni dr. radi samo punkcije/transfere bez obzira čija pacijentica bila)?


Da, takva je procedura. Po tim nekim njihovim dezurstvima.
Meni se isto to uopce ne svida.

----------


## Varnica

> Ne bih rekla da preko ljeta nema postupaka, ne idu svi na kolektivni godisnji, vec po 2 tjedna svatko, i to po redu. A,Kasum je bio i u 5.mj na godisnjem 2 tjedna, i zato sam cekala na prvi pregled mj.dana, cim se vratio dobila sam termin.
> Lani sam dolazila u bolnicu i u 7. i u 8. mj, i normalno se sve odvijalo.
> I, jiti sada mi nitko nije rekao da ne mogu u postupak zato sto im ne rade, nego mi je on rekao to sto sam napisala- da ne moze s obzirom da sam tek drugi put kod njega.
> A, na prvom pregledu mi je rekao da moze odmah u 7.mj, samo da dodem s tim amh-om.
> Dalje, folikulometrije radi nas doktor, iznimno, ako ga nema, radi onaj koga ima.
> A, punkcije i transfere rade po dezurstvima.
> Svaki dan netko drugi. Pr.u pon.Strelec je dezuran za to, i sve koje imaju zakazano u pon.jedno ili drugo-radit ce on. I,tako za svaki dan.
> I,meni se prvi put potrefilo da mi je moj doktor bio i na punkciji i na transferu, ali nije on to dosao raditi samo meni, nego je radio svima koje su bile taj dan.
> I, ono sto smo prije pricale, za aspiraciju bez uzv-a, vi ste me uvjeravale da sam krivo shvstila, da se samo transfer radi bez uzv-a, a da svi punkcije rade s uzv-om.
> ...


Daj mi objasni onda kako naslijepo vade jajne stanice bez UZV-a?
Pikaju pa kaj napiknu? Kako ti vide gdje ti je jajnik uopće?

----------


## maca2

Meni isto nije jasno ovo da se ne radi punkcija s uzv?!
Pa mislim da to uopće fizički nije moguće...
Transfer je radio samo Vrčić s UZV, ostali koliko znam ne...ne znam je li se što promijenilo.

----------


## Lajka

> Daj mi objasni onda kako naslijepo vade jajne stanice bez UZV-a?
> Pikaju pa kaj napiknu? Kako ti vide gdje ti je jajnik uopće?


Nemam sta objasnjavati, ali zaista je tako. Nemoj se ljutiti, nisam ja to izmislila, nego dozivjela. Mislim, sad ispada kao da lazem, ili ne znam sta? Pa,znam sto sam prosla. 
Osim toga,to su mi  potvrdile i ostale zene koje su bile tamo. Vjrerovale ili ne, da, na slijepo to rade. Ako je nekome punkcija radena na uzv, a da nije vrcic, nek se javi. I meni je to jos uvijek enigma.

----------


## Lajka

Ne znam, sad se stvarno osjecam tako glupo da sumnjam u sve sto sam prosla.
Pa,valjda nisam bila tako drogirana da nisam vidjela uzv?? Ali,i druge zene su isto komentirale  :Sad:

----------


## maca2

Evo ja sam prosla 2 punkcije u Petrovoj...2009.  kod dr.Pavićić i 2015. kod dr.Kasuma, obje uz uzv naravno! I nikada, ali bas nikada u ovih 7 god MPO staza i nekoliko postupaka u raznim klinikama nisam cula/dozivjela da punkciju rade uzivo!

----------


## Lajka

O,boze,pa gdje sam ja onda bila??? :facepalm: 
Jooj, sramota me. Zanemarite upis.
Sigurna sam da nam je strelec radio punkciju bez uzv. ( ali, kako rekoh opet ne 100%)
A,za lijek pritom, pitali su nas zelimo li? Nije da smo morali. Prvi put sam isla bez icega, drugi put uz lijek. Ali, bila sam pri sebi, sve vidla i cula, samo sam bila uzasno izbezumljena i prestrasena...

----------


## NelaR

> O,boze,pa gdje sam ja onda bila???
> Jooj, sramota me. Zanemarite upis.
> Sigurna sam da nam je strelec radio punkciju bez uzv. ( ali, kako rekoh opet ne 100%)
> A,za lijek pritom, pitali su nas zelimo li? Nije da smo morali. Prvi put sam isla bez icega, drugi put uz lijek. Ali, bila sam pri sebi, sve vidla i cula, samo sam bila uzasno izbezumljena i prestrasena...


Ja sam bila na 6 postupaka do sad i aspiraciju mi radili i Kasum, i Vrčić i Šprem i svi radili sa ultrazvukom.
Obićno se 'koktelčić' daje onima koji imaju više folikula a ako je samo jedna onda ne.
I ja sam mislila da sam skroz budna pod 'koktelčićem', ali kad sam išla u prirodnom vaditi jednu JS i to baš kod Kasuma,
skužila sam da ipak to malo duže traje kad ne dobiješ ljekove.

----------


## Twinolina

Lajka tebe je koktelčić omamio, meni se činilo da punkcija traje 2 min i isto nisam vidjela uzv, ali to je nemoguće. i Petrova daje taj koktelčić svima, osim u prirodnom ciklusu kad imaš izbor.

----------


## Lajka

:škartoc:  :škartoc: :
Ma,očito je to.  :Undecided:  Znam da sam se počela plakati jer sam si zabrijala sve najgore, i došlo mi je da pobjegnem sa stola. I,da, isto mi se čini da je trajalo kratko. Ali, znam sam bila izbezumljena skroz...
To mi je valjda neki iracionalni strah, i onda si to skroz umislim

----------


## Varnica

> :
> Ma,očito je to.  Znam da sam se počela plakati jer sam si zabrijala sve najgore, i došlo mi je da pobjegnem sa stola. I,da, isto mi se čini da je trajalo kratko. Ali, znam sam bila izbezumljena skroz...
> To mi je valjda neki iracionalni strah, i onda si to skroz umislim


Ja sam prvi put plakala jer sam mislila da bum ja sad zaspala pa me iznenadilo, drugi put sam psovala, treći sam zgrabila sestru za ruku i stisnula zube. Sve to s koktelom. 
Četvrti put sam išla privat u totalnu. Iskasapili me ko nikad.

----------


## Inesz

HZZO ugovorio IVF/ICSI postupke s dvije privatne poliklinike
Udruga Roda od HZZO-a je primila informaciju o novougovorenim IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim poliklinikama koji se radi smanjenja lista čekanja u bolnicama trebaju provesti do 31. 12. 2015.:

Poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je ugovorila: 
a) 100 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 150 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 200 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Poliklinika Betaplus u Zagrebu je ugovorila:
a) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 30 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Natječajem za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju dijagnostičkih/terapijskih postupaka radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja od 03. lipnja 2015. godine bilo je predviđeno 900 IVF postupaka, a dodijeljeno je ukupno 500 postupaka.

Link na Odluku o izboru najpovoljnijih ponuditelja:
http://docdro.id/nYfvz8C

----------


## sejla

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

----------


## žuška

meni zaista nije jasno zašto svi ne rade punkciju pod uzv.?to bi trebalo nekome nešto reći da počnu svi raditi s uzv,šta vi m islite djevojke?

----------


## žužy

Sve punkcije se rade pod uzv-om,nije izvedivo drugačije. Jedino transfer ne radi svatko.

----------


## NelaR

> meni zaista nije jasno zašto svi ne rade punkciju pod uzv.?to bi trebalo nekome nešto reći da počnu svi raditi s uzv,šta vi m islite djevojke?


Mislila si na TRANSFER (ono kad ti vracaju oplođene jajne stanice) to jedino Vrčić radi sa ultrazvukom.  :Smile:

----------


## NelaR

Joj svašta se prepričava , navodno je frendica od kume bila na IVF i imala je 20 folikula pa su joj radili aspiraciju bez anestezije!  :Razz:

----------


## Optimist

> Joj svašta se prepričava , navodno je frendica od kume bila na IVF i imala je 20 folikula pa su joj radili aspiraciju bez anestezije!


Pa ako je bila na VV…tamo nema anestezije…barem nije bilo…eto, moja kuma je imala 16 i aspiracija bez anestezije  :Sad:

----------


## NelaR

> Pa ako je bila na VV…tamo nema anestezije…barem nije bilo…eto, moja kuma je imala 16 i aspiracija bez anestezije


De nemoj zezati!!! :-O Pa ja vadila jednu bez 'koktelića' i krepala

----------


## žuška

da to sam i mislila,,uhuh..stvarno ne razumijem

----------


## una99

Cure jel zna netko kad  se vraća  prof. Pavičić Baldani

----------


## sisak

> Joj svašta se prepričava , navodno je frendica od kume bila na IVF i imala je 20 folikula pa su joj radili aspiraciju bez anestezije!


Cure moje, ja sam bila na aspiraciji bez anestezije, dobila 11 JS. I radio mi prof Kasum bez UVZ i doktorica Lana Š. transfer isto bez UVZ. Ocito svako radi razlicito

----------


## Inesz

sisak,
jesi li za aspiraciju dobila barem kakvu injekciju  protiv bolova i za opuštanje?

----------


## maca2

*sisak* - Kasum ti je radio aspiraciju bez UZV-a?!  :Shock:  :Shock: 
Mislim nije mi jasno kako je to moguće...za transfer znam da ne rade UZV, ali za aspiraciju obavezno! A nekoliko postova iznad smo baš o tome raspravljali kako je nemoguće aspiraciju raditi bez UZV, sad mi više ništa nije jasno...to više što sam i sama bila na aspiraciji kod Kasuma i radio ju je s UZV (transfer bez).
Sretno dalje  :fige:

----------


## sisak

> sisak,
> jesi li za aspiraciju dobila barem kakvu injekciju  protiv bolova i za opuštanje?


Dobila sam injekciju protiv bolova par min prije. Ja sam na dosta ljekova alergicna pa mi zato anesteziologinja nije nista dala. Bili su svi prekrasni prema meni, taj dan sam jedina bila na aspiraciji.

----------


## sisak

> *sisak* - Kasum ti je radio aspiraciju bez UZV-a?! 
> Mislim nije mi jasno kako je to moguće...za transfer znam da ne rade UZV, ali za aspiraciju obavezno! A nekoliko postova iznad smo baš o tome raspravljali kako je nemoguće aspiraciju raditi bez UZV, sad mi više ništa nije jasno...to više što sam i sama bila na aspiraciji kod Kasuma i radio ju je s UZV (transfer bez).
> Sretno dalje


Hvala draga. Ja sam prvi put bila na aspiraciji, tako da nisam puno ni znala o tome. Uglavnom meni to nije bilo tako strasno, vise me je bolilo poslije aspiracije. Na kraju smo od 11 JS dobili 3 prekrasne blastociste i jedna raste kod mame evo vec 12 tjedana a druge 2 su smrzlici ❤ Meni je cure prof Kasum odlican, ja s njim nisam imala nikakvih problema, dok mi je jednom bila dok Šprem i njoj vise ne bi nikad otisla, ugl svako ima svoju pricu. Moj primarni gin je rekao prije samog postupka da je sve u sretnom doktoru i kad ga odaberemo da ce sve biti OK.

----------


## sisak

> *sisak* - Kasum ti je radio aspiraciju bez UZV-a?! 
> Mislim nije mi jasno kako je to moguće...za transfer znam da ne rade UZV, ali za aspiraciju obavezno! A nekoliko postova iznad smo baš o tome raspravljali kako je nemoguće aspiraciju raditi bez UZV, sad mi više ništa nije jasno...to više što sam i sama bila na aspiraciji kod Kasuma i radio ju je s UZV (transfer bez).
> Sretno dalje


Hvala draga. Ja sam prvi put bila na aspiraciji, tako da nisam puno ni znala o tome. Uglavnom meni to nije bilo tako strasno, vise me je bolilo poslije aspiracije. Na kraju smo od 11 JS dobili 3 prekrasne blastociste i jedna raste kod mame evo vec 12 tjedana a druge 2 su smrzlici

----------


## NelaR

> Cure moje, ja sam bila na aspiraciji bez anestezije, dobila 11 JS. I radio mi prof Kasum bez UVZ i doktorica Lana Š. transfer isto bez UVZ. Ocito svako radi razlicito


Ja sam baš kod prof Kasuma bila na aspiraciji u prirodnom ciklusu i bez anestezije jer je jedna JS i radio je naravno sa ultrazvukom, pa kako bi inače znao gdje je folikul i dali je opkupio JS.

----------


## žužy

> Hvala draga. Ja sam prvi put bila na aspiraciji, tako da nisam puno ni znala o tome. Uglavnom meni to nije bilo tako strasno, vise me je bolilo poslije aspiracije. Na kraju smo od 11 JS dobili 3 prekrasne blastociste i jedna raste kod mame evo vec 12 tjedana a druge 2 su smrzlici


sisak,drago mi je da mrvica raste :Smile: 
No,kako točno si sigurna da je dr Kasum radio aspiraciju bez uzv-a? Jel netko to spomenuo tokom zahvata ili si sama vidjela/skužila? Pogotovo jer ti bilo prvi puta. Teško mi je vjerovati...nema šanse da je onu igletinu gurnuo na slijepo,pored svih onih žila u blizini jajnika,zbog kojih nekim ženama čak otkažu punkciju jer je jajnik tolko nedostupan da je aspiracija rizična da ne pogode žilu. Zato se nemrem načuditi ovome kaj pišeš :Undecided:

----------


## sisak

Žužy pokraj mene je bio ugasen ultrazvuk a i covjek nije podignuo glavu uopce...jedino ako je bio smjesten negdi ispod mene. Nemam pojma kako to rade, iduci put cu ga bas pitat pa vam javim...

----------


## nina977

Nije moguće raditi punkciju bez ultrazvuka,pa iskasapili bi nas...

----------


## maca2

UZV je smješten odmah do njih, u visini njihovog ramena/vrata - znam jer sam ja gledala gdje je  :Wink:

----------


## elsa30

Pozdrav drage forumašice@!!
Mi odlučili da bi još jednu bebu!
2011-2012 smo krenuli na W kod dr.Alebića na kontrolui spermiogram,počeli skupljati nalaze i dogodi nam se naša velika sreća spontano koja sada ima 2,5 godine i presretni smo jer smo 3 god prije nje radili po par puta dnevno i iščekivali plus koji nažalost nije dolazio sve do tada!!!!!

----------


## Varnica

Da li netko ima informaciju o Baldaničinom povratku? Navodno je na bolovanju i navodno neznaju kada će se vratiti. Imam konzultacije ovaj mjesec, čekam skoro 4 mjeseca na iste...

----------


## una99

Varnica danas sam na temi odbrojavanje dobila inf. da se navodno  vraća idući tjedan, ja isto čekam od 6 mj.

----------


## Varnica

Tnx!

----------


## elsa30

> Pozdrav drage forumašice@!!
> Mi odlučili da bi još jednu bebu!
> 2011-2012 smo krenuli na W kod dr.Alebića na kontrolui spermiogram,počeli skupljati nalaze i dogodi nam se naša velika sreća spontano koja sada ima 2,5 godine i presretni smo jer smo 3 god prije nje radili po par puta dnevno i iščekivali plus koji nažalost nije dolazio sve do tada!!!!!



ja sam sa pco dg.
a mm imao tada teratozoospemiu ali sada nam se dogodilo da je on nakon op debelog crijeva, prestao ejakulirati. tj. sperma mu se vraća u mokračni mjehur .
prošlo je dvije god od operacije i nije se popravilo pa nam sada savjetuju MPO.
molim vas za savjete kome ići, kojim putem krenuti......sve što mislite da trebamo znati...
HVALA VAM OD SRCA

----------


## Jolica30

Pozdrav cure, molim pomoć, naručivala sam supruga na pretrage u petrovu i piše mi mail kao predbiljezbe...kbc-zagreb, dali je to na kraju petrova ili neka druga lokacija?

----------


## suncokret19

da, to je petrova.

----------


## Jolica30

Ok, puno hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## žuška

hej curke...evo i mene.transfer bio u utorak,sad neznam kako da se ponašam....

----------


## Kadauna

> hej curke...evo i mene.transfer bio u utorak,sad neznam kako da se ponašam....


sasvim normalno - dokazano ne moraš ležati - na zapadu već dugo tako odrađuju postupke - samo se mi u HR ponekad još uvijek držimo tog "mirovanja" - ali stvarno nema potrebe -  neki su pobornici ne dizanja teškoga, ne peglati primjerice, neki zabranjuju kupanje, ja sam gotovo sve radila osim kupanja jer nisam imala priliku a ne kupam se u kadi samo tuširanje.... embrij bi se bez problema primio.... ja sam vozila bicikl, radila sam i kopala vrt, išla najnormalnije raditi odmah dan iza transfera tako da za mene mirovanje nema smisla osim u slučaju hiperstimulacije ili za vaše mentalno zdravlje... mene bi unervozilo ležanje i mirovanje. SRETNO!

----------


## Varnica

Normalno se ponašaj. Nemoj baš kopat i orat, teško nositi i slične napore, ali kreći se, šetaj jer je za implantaciju dobra prokrvljenost. 
Sretno!

----------


## žuška

u biti prvi,drugi i treci sam mirovala i ležala.četvrti lganini šetnja....

----------


## žuška

upravo tako i radim....hvala ti od srca

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure.
Evo mene opet natrag, bila sam 2013 u postupku i dobila prekrasnu curicu iz fet-a i sad ima jednu i po godinu, i pocela sam razmisljati da opet krenem put petrove ali dogodine, samo me zanima kakva je sada procedura, dali se zovne ili salje mail za narucit, znam da se dugo ceka pa bi već sad volila znati koliko i sta sve treba, pa ako mi neko od vas moze reci, hvala vam unaprid.
Veliki pozdrav i sretno svima

----------


## Varnica

Da li je koja od vas u postupku trenutno? Čula sam da više ne daju Elonvu jer je kao preskupa. :/

----------


## žuška

hej curke jel zna koliko se čeka na prvi pregled kod PAVIČIĆKE

----------


## žuška

djevojke može vaše mišljenje??'koga izabrati za doktora,prof Šprem ILI prof.Pavičić,,tko je po vašem mišljenju,po onome sto ste culi vidjeli i doživjeli bolja?

----------


## Maja444

Drage žene! Prvi put sam u postupku IVF, kod doktora Streleca sam. Kod mene je problem sa endonometriozom, a od supruga spermiogram je uredu. Dobila sam stimulaciju ovulacije i sad čekam da dobijem mengu da krenem sa inekcijama. Dosta sam čitala po drugim forumima o punkciji jajnika i žene večinom imaju dobra iskustva jer su dobile opču anesteziju, i ništa ne osjete,ali ne u Petrovoj nego u drugim klinikama, pa me zanima kako je u Petrovoj bolnici, ja se iskreno dosta toga bojim , pa me samo zanima vaše mišljene i iskustva o tome , koliko je bolno. Želim svima puno sreće i strpljenja i naravno puno ++++

----------


## Varnica

Pavičić. Stručnija i ljubaznija.

----------


## antony34

Cure imam jedno pitanje. Imamo sve friske nalaze pa me zanima kolko se ceka za konzultacije? Mi bi kod dok. Pavicic. Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## ema 1

Cure imam jedno pitanje
Dali Prof Pavičić radi privatno i gdje ako neko zna, išla bi kod nje.

----------


## suncokret19

Bila sam na 2 aspiracije i 1 transferu i nije me apsolutno ništa boljelo. Dobila sam neki lijek u ruku, anesteziju il što, bila ko pijana, vrtjelo mi se, nisam mogla pričati i nisam osjetila nikakvu bol, samo pritisak kad su piknuli folikul. A transfer pa mi je bio lakši od gin.pregleda. sestre i doktori uvijek bili ljubazni i srdačni a to mi puno znači.

----------


## NelaR

Eto i moj zadnji pokušaj na teret HZZO-a je propao.
od 2-6DC 350iu Puregona, od 6DC na dalje 300iu.
Jadna sam i ljuta, u ZG sam od 7DC i mogu dolaziti kad god mi kazu da dodjem, 
u cetvrtak nije bilo moje doktorice i pregledala me neka mlada upisala folikule od oko 15mm,i 300iu Puregona i dalje,
u petak druga dr. upisala folikule od oko 12mm i poslala me vaditi krv,
Sva u cudu kako se folikuli mogu smanjiti ali mislim valjda oni znaju šta rade  :Undecided: 
sestra Irena mi javi oko 2 da dodjem po jos Puregona za petak i subotu dalje po 300iu i u nedjelju kod Prof Kasuma na ultrazvuk.
Dodjem danas (nedjelja, 12DC) i on se cudi sta su to upisivale, on ce upisati sta on vidi i neka izvadim krv.
Sestra Irena je dezurna i javlja mi da se odustaje od svega jer po hormonima je nastupila ovulacija...
Neka se javim u utorak ili srijedu Prof Šprem da ona oduci sta dalje.  :Sad: 
Jadna sam i razocarana!
Od 7 postupaka u kojima sam bila sto prirodnih sto stimuliranih, samo sam dva puta dosla do transfera.
Prvi stimulirani pukle folikule, drugi prirodni pukle folikule, treci prirodni negativna aspiracija, cetvrti stimulirani jedna prezrela i jedna nezrela folikula, peti prirodni i konacno oplodjena JS za transfer, beta negativna, sesti stimulirani 3 folikula, 2 dobre JS i jedna nezrela, beta negativna i sad stimulirani sa ovulacijom prije aspiracije.
Sve stimulacije jake sa 300-350IU, najvise tri folikule dobijem!
Ne znam sta misliti, sta napraviti, dali odustati od sve ove patnje... ne znam sta dalje!  :Sad:

----------


## Bellona

NelaR, mislim da je sasvim prirodno nakon svega sto prolazis da si razocarana, da ti je tesko i dosta svega...
Vjerujem da te i sam postupak dr u Petrovoj razocarao i sasim tim pomisljas na odustajanje...
Jesi potrazila koje drugo misljenje, mozda dr.Lucinger, ili Radoncic?

----------


## ema 1

Nela

Nemam komentara na situaciju iz Petrove i sama sam gore bila u postupcima i mrzila sam Dane kad nema moje Dr.
Probaj tražiti od HZZO poništenje postupka.
I ja imam nizak AMh i teško dolazim so js najbolje mi odgovara prirodni postupak jer ja imam ovulaciju svaki mjesec.probaj sa prirodnjacima znam da treba puno strpljenja.
A sto se tiče stimulacija najviše js sam dobila sa femarom ali se te nisu oplodile,a skupu stimulaciju sa jako puno lijekova znaš da u bolnicama nećemo dobiti.
Jako mi je zao kroz sta prolaziš znam da te nemogu utješit ali probaj jos koji prirodnjak.
Ili put praga.

----------


## NelaR

> Nela
> 
> Nemam komentara na situaciju iz Petrove i sama sam gore bila u postupcima i mrzila sam Dane kad nema moje Dr.
> Probaj tražiti od HZZO poništenje postupka.
> I ja imam nizak AMh i teško dolazim so js najbolje mi odgovara prirodni postupak jer ja imam ovulaciju svaki mjesec.probaj sa prirodnjacima znam da treba puno strpljenja.
> A sto se tiče stimulacija najviše js sam dobila sa femarom ali se te nisu oplodile,a skupu stimulaciju sa jako puno lijekova znaš da u bolnicama nećemo dobiti.
> Jako mi je zao kroz sta prolaziš znam da te nemogu utješit ali probaj jos koji prirodnjak.
> Ili put praga.


Malo proucavam sve to u privatnim klinikama i strah me da iako bi skupili te novce i otisli nekud van, to sve skupa ne zavrsi isto ovako. 
Nije da platis određenu svotu ali to je onda siguran uspjeh.  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

NelaR,  žao mi je radi postupka.

Često svjedočimo lošoj organizaciji vođenja postupaka u Petrovoj, mnogi parovi pate radi toga.

U vašem slučaju radi teške dg TM i situacije sa zamrznutim uzorkom, te vrlo niske ovarijske rezerve i slabe reakcije na stimulaciju kod tebe, vaša pozicija i izgledi za uspjeh liječenja čine se posebno teškim.
 :Sad:  
Kad kažeš da razmišljaš o odlasku u inozemstvo, razmatraš li opciju s vlastitim ili doniranim js?

Jesu li vam liječnici predlagali postupak uz donirane js?

Sretno!

----------


## NelaR

> NelaR,  žao mi je radi postupka.
> 
> Često svjedočimo lošoj organizaciji vođenja postupaka u Petrovoj, mnogi parovi pate radi toga.
> 
> U vašem slučaju radi teške dg TM i situacije sa zamrznutim uzorkom, te vrlo niske ovarijske rezerve i slabe reakcije na stimulaciju kod tebe, vaša pozicija i izgledi za uspjeh liječenja čine se posebno teškim.
>  
> Kad kažeš da razmišljaš o odlasku u inozemstvo, razmatraš li opciju s vlastitim ili doniranim js?
> 
> Jesu li vam liječnici predlagali postupak uz donirane js?
> ...


Sto je naj zanimljuvije prof. Š. na mojih 37 godina kaze taman najbolje, a prof. Kasum KO, 
za AMH, kao bilo bi bolje da je vise ali kad nije sta je tu je.
Nitko, pa ni prof. V. koji mi je bio u nekoliko navrata,
 nije rako nista u smislu da je ovo neizvodivo i da smo kandidati za donaciju, 
samo se bune na loš odgovor jajnika na stimulaciju i ajmo ponovo. 
Ne znam sta da mislim, ni sta dalje.
Moram sacekati utorak pa da vidim sta ce prof. Š. reći.

----------


## Optimist

NelaR, imamo isto godina, ja nešto bolji AMH, prvi (i jedini) postupak prošla sam u Petrovoj. Stimulirana sam Puregonom 200 IU kroz 6 dana + štoperica. U početku je bilo vidljivo 5 js, rasle 4, dovoljno narasle 2, od kojih jedna oplođena icsi metodom, vraćena savršena morula, prva beta niža, koja se ipak savršeno duplala i kraj. Spontani.
Meni su rekli da je to za moj AMH bilo za očekivati (takav broj js). Bilo je nevjerojatno što se jedna jedina mrvica primila. Bar na kratko. Ne znamo gdje je pošlo krivo. Još se oporavljamo od tog šoka.
Malo sam pod emocijama, jer smo prije godinu dana ugledali naš prvi plus iz spontane, jako željene trudnoće. Nažalost, završila je kiretažom.
Godine lupaju na vrata, hormoni vrište, ali za sada psiha ne da. Ostavilo je to traga na meni i uz moje druge dijagnoze, bojim se krenuti dalje.
Mislim da me je beta dokrajčila, to iščekivanje hoće-neće, grozno nešto. Tresla sam se k'o prut. Nakon početne niske bete, doživjeli smo njeno pravilno duplanje i za sat vremena sam prokrvarila. Često se pitam je li taj stres mogao dovesti do spontanog. Do sada to pitanje nisam imala snage otipkati na forumu. 

Ponovila sam AMH na VV i veći mi je nego lani  :Rolling Eyes:  Očito to nije baš tako jako precizna pretraga. Dok god imaš js, imaš šansu ostati trudna. Pa koliko god ona mala bila.

----------


## NelaR

> NelaR, imamo isto godina, ja nešto bolji AMH, prvi (i jedini) postupak prošla sam u Petrovoj. Stimulirana sam Puregonom 200 IU kroz 6 dana + štoperica. U početku je bilo vidljivo 5 js, rasle 4, dovoljno narasle 2, od kojih jedna oplođena icsi metodom, vraćena savršena morula, prva beta niža, koja se ipak savršeno duplala i kraj. Spontani.
> Meni su rekli da je to za moj AMH bilo za očekivati (takav broj js). Bilo je nevjerojatno što se jedna jedina mrvica primila. Bar na kratko. Ne znamo gdje je pošlo krivo. Još se oporavljamo od tog šoka.
> Malo sam pod emocijama, jer smo prije godinu dana ugledali naš prvi plus iz spontane, jako željene trudnoće. Nažalost, završila je kiretažom.
> Godine lupaju na vrata, hormoni vrište, ali za sada psiha ne da. Ostavilo je to traga na meni i uz moje druge dijagnoze, bojim se krenuti dalje.
> Mislim da me je beta dokrajčila, to iščekivanje hoće-neće, grozno nešto. Tresla sam se k'o prut. Nakon početne niske bete, doživjeli smo njeno pravilno duplanje i za sat vremena sam prokrvarila. Često se pitam je li taj stres mogao dovesti do spontanog. Do sada to pitanje nisam imala snage otipkati na forumu. 
> 
> Ponovila sam AMH na VV i veći mi je nego lani  Očito to nije baš tako jako precizna pretraga. Dok god imaš js, imaš šansu ostati trudna. Pa koliko god ona mala bila.


Drago mi je cuti da je bar netko dobio makar pozitivnu betu.
Kod nas je problem u tome da je MM imao Limfom i prosao kemoterapije prije koje je otisao na kriopohranu sjemena, 
to je i razlog zbog kojeg smo krenuli u postupke,
tad je kod mene otkrivena niska ovarijska rezerva, a imamo jos samo dvije zamrznute ampule.
Tako da sa mojim losom reakcijom na stimulaciju i sa smrznutim spermicima, nikako do pozitive.
 :Sad: 
Ostale su nam jos dvije ampule

----------


## Kadauna

> NelaR, imamo isto godina, ja nešto bolji AMH, prvi (i jedini) postupak prošla sam u Petrovoj. Stimulirana sam Puregonom 200 IU kroz 6 dana + štoperica. U početku je bilo vidljivo 5 js, rasle 4, dovoljno narasle 2, od kojih jedna oplođena icsi metodom, vraćena savršena morula, prva beta niža, koja se ipak savršeno duplala i kraj. Spontani.
> Meni su rekli da je to za moj AMH bilo za očekivati (takav broj js). Bilo je nevjerojatno što se jedna jedina mrvica primila. Bar na kratko. Ne znamo gdje je pošlo krivo. Još se oporavljamo od tog šoka.
> Malo sam pod emocijama, jer smo prije godinu dana ugledali naš prvi plus iz spontane, jako željene trudnoće. Nažalost, završila je kiretažom.
> Godine lupaju na vrata, hormoni vrište, ali za sada psiha ne da. Ostavilo je to traga na meni i uz moje druge dijagnoze, bojim se krenuti dalje.
> Mislim da me je beta dokrajčila, to iščekivanje hoće-neće, grozno nešto. Tresla sam se k'o prut. Nakon početne niske bete, doživjeli smo njeno pravilno duplanje i za sat vremena sam prokrvarila. Često se pitam je li taj stres mogao dovesti do spontanog. Do sada to pitanje nisam imala snage otipkati na forumu. 
> 
> Ponovila sam AMH na VV i veći mi je nego lani  Očito to nije baš tako jako precizna pretraga. Dok god imaš js, imaš šansu ostati trudna. Pa koliko god ona mala bila.


joj Optimist..................... užasno mi je čitati ovakve tijekove - ali je MPO put upravo takav - u prvom redu neizvjestan - često težak i dug..... 

Mogu li pitati kad pišeš "savršena morula", koji je to bio dan od punkcije?

Koliki ti je AMH?

I iskreno - sigurna sam da stres ne može djelovati - it was not meant to be....... neki dan sam zalijepila opet link na vezu izm. broja dobivenih jajnih stanica u odnosu na godine žene i vjerojatnost poroda živorođenog djeteta.... sa samo 2 jajne stanice (ako su naravno uopće obje bile zrele) >40 godina vjerojatnost je tek 5%

a ako imaš između 38-39 g. uspješnost odnosno vjerojatnost da ćeš dočekati porod i živorođeno dijete je negdje 9%

a ako imaš 35-37 godina izgledi rastu na oko 14%. 

Je - treba biti kao i tvoj nick "Optimist" ali valja ostati u realnim okvirima. Optimist, vi nemate drugu dijagnozu? Samo tvoj nizak AMH? unatoč kojem se pokrene 5 folikula, to i nije toliko loše, ali valja imati na umu da treba oko 11 jajnih stanica za ostvarivanje trudnoće i živorođene bebe...... Nažalost s godinama kvaliteta jajnih stanica opada ali i vjerojatnost da početna trudnoća jednostavno "ode" zbog nesavršene jajne stanice i nesavršenog embrija........ 

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...expansion.html
Lijepim još jednom taj link cure, možda vam pomogne samo da stavite u neke očekivane okvire vaša očekivanja. 

NelaR  - tvoj je AMH jako nizak, baš jako nizak. Naši liječnici su nažalost vrlo teški na preporuci za donaciju jajnih stanica - valjda postoji samo jedan privatni liječnik koji to pa skoro "pravovremeno" preporuči. Ostali oklijevaju do zadnjeg - ono - uspjet ćemo dok se ne ispucaju svi postupci žene ili dok žena ne navrši 42. godine pa više i ne može na teret HZZO-a ići na posutpke pa ni donacijske u CZ, koji su parcijalno plaćeni. Ne znam za vas i vaš slučaj konkretan, ali bih ja svakako otišla na drugo mišljenje, vi više nemate što izgubiti - ispucala si sve postupke na teret HZZO-a, sad valja odvagnuti da li štedjeti i ići privatniku s vlastitim jajnim stanicama i malim izgledima na trudnoću ili odmah ići vani u CZ na donacijski postupak s ipak mnogo većim izgledima da ostvarite trudnoću..... Znam da je odluka teška, možda je i preuranjena, ali mislim da je Inesz već napisala da vam je dijagnoza ipak dosta ozbiljna...... i ostalo vam je samo još dva pokušaja s muževim spermićima.... ja ne bih riskirala. SRETNO!

----------


## Kadauna

I još nešto NelaR, stvarno liječnici u Petrovoj nisu štedjeli na stimulaciji, ja dugo nisam vidjela veću stimulaciji u državnim bolnicama, na teret HZZO-a, tako da u tome nisu štedjeli što često čine, kod vas očito zbog ozbiljnosti dijagnoze nisu se time htjeli igrati. 

Jedino što je kod njih loše je da svaki put bude drugi liječnik.... svi s drugim kriterijima, to u Mariboru isto rade ali imaju ujednačene kriterije, pa su razlike minorne i imaju dobre rezultate. O rezultatima Petrove se stvarno da diskutirati....  A kad pišeš prof. Š. misliš na Špremicu? nije li ona liječnica s manje iskustva tamo u Petrovoj, s relativnom malim brojem postupaka, usudim se reći na temelju onog što sam čitala i čula da možda i nije najbolje rješenje u Petrovoj.......

----------


## ljube

> Eto i moj zadnji pokušaj na teret HZZO-a je propao.
> od 2-6DC 350iu Puregona, od 6DC na dalje 300iu.
> Jadna sam i ljuta, u ZG sam od 7DC i mogu dolaziti kad god mi kazu da dodjem, 
> u cetvrtak nije bilo moje doktorice i pregledala me neka mlada upisala folikule od oko 15mm,i 300iu Puregona i dalje,
> u petak druga dr. upisala folikule od oko 12mm i poslala me vaditi krv,
> Sva u cudu kako se folikuli mogu smanjiti ali mislim valjda oni znaju šta rade 
> sestra Irena mi javi oko 2 da dodjem po jos Puregona za petak i subotu dalje po 300iu i u nedjelju kod Prof Kasuma na ultrazvuk.
> Dodjem danas (nedjelja, 12DC) i on se cudi sta su to upisivale, on ce upisati sta on vidi i neka izvadim krv.
> Sestra Irena je dezurna i javlja mi da se odustaje od svega jer po hormonima je nastupila ovulacija...
> ...


NelaR, koji dan ciklusa ti je uvedena supresija?

----------


## Inesz

NelaR, žao mi je zbilja  :Sad:  amh je jako nizak, stimulirana si ogromnim količinama lijekova, odgovor nikakav...Mužev materijal se troši...

Kad bi barem mpo bio svemoguć... Na našu žalost mpo je kao i svako drugo liječenje-nekad dosnosi uspjeh,  nekad ne.


Razmišljam, da sam u situaciji da od muža imam zamrznute samo 2 ampule, da imam 25 godina, svršeno reproduktivno zdravlje... ono... amh bar 25, 20-ak antralnih... da dobijem 10 blastica u postupku, svejedno bih se tresla kao šiba od straha...

Znam da vam je teško, ali konzultirajte s liječnicima iz drugih klinika, privatno negdje otiđite da čujete drugo mišljenje, u inozemstvo pošaljite mail s upitom.

----------


## Optimist

MM ima asthenozoospermiju, a ja uz nizak AMH (prije godinu je bio 2,5, nalaz prije 2 mj. je pokazao 3,nešto, nemam ga sad pri ruci) imam i trombofiliju.

Bili smo se pripremili na neuspjeh, ali ne i na onakav razvoj situacije: biokemijska trudnoća. Sve je bilo vrlo stresno tih par dana. Sama stimulacija je prošla odlično, osoblje u Petrovoj na tom odijelu je bilo fantastično, od početka stimulacije sam bila na heparinu. Među prvima sam bila u novom odjelu  :Smile:  Pripremila se na negativnu betu. Strpila se čak 15! dana, doma nisam radila test, baš sam bila prava štreberica. Kad ono beta 67. Sreća neviđena. Dok nismo malo pročačkali net. Ali se držiš za slamku (i za Ineszinu priču  :Smile: ). Onda uleti praznik pa vadim betu tek 3. dan, beta se savršeno poduplala: 220. Ne moram niti opisivati koja je to radost bila. Javili svima koji su čekali nestrpljivo s nama i radovali se svi zajedno.
I za sat vremena - lagani grčevi. Malo krvi na ulošku. Vikend smo preživjeli tješeći se da je hematom. Nisam mrdala. Utrići, Normabel, magnezij. U ponedjeljak je beta bila 44. To nas je dotuklo.

A naša savršena morula…punkcija je bila u petak, morula vraćena u ponedjeljak. 

Grozim se vađenja bete. U prvoj trudnoći se nije pravilno duplala. U drugoj je krenula nisko pa se lijepo poduplala. Tresla sam se dok sam čekala betu. Zato se pitam je li to možda uzrokovalo spontani, koliko god to iracionalno zvučalo.

----------


## NelaR

> NelaR, koji dan ciklusa ti je uvedena supresija?


od 2. dana ciklusa puregon 350iu do 6.dc a onda dalje po 300iu. Drugo nista.

----------


## NelaR

> MM ima asthenozoospermiju, a ja uz nizak AMH (prije godinu je bio 2,5, nalaz prije 2 mj. je pokazao 3,nešto, nemam ga sad pri ruci) imam i trombofiliju.
> 
> Bili smo se pripremili na neuspjeh, ali ne i na onakav razvoj situacije: biokemijska trudnoća. Sve je bilo vrlo stresno tih par dana. Sama stimulacija je prošla odlično, osoblje u Petrovoj na tom odijelu je bilo fantastično, od početka stimulacije sam bila na heparinu. Među prvima sam bila u novom odjelu  Pripremila se na negativnu betu. Strpila se čak 15! dana, doma nisam radila test, baš sam bila prava štreberica. Kad ono beta 67. Sreća neviđena. Dok nismo malo pročačkali net. Ali se držiš za slamku (i za Ineszinu priču ). Onda uleti praznik pa vadim betu tek 3. dan, beta se savršeno poduplala: 220. Ne moram niti opisivati koja je to radost bila. Javili svima koji su čekali nestrpljivo s nama i radovali se svi zajedno.
> I za sat vremena - lagani grčevi. Malo krvi na ulošku. Vikend smo preživjeli tješeći se da je hematom. Nisam mrdala. Utrići, Normabel, magnezij. U ponedjeljak je beta bila 44. To nas je dotuklo.
> 
> A naša savršena morula…punkcija je bila u petak, morula vraćena u ponedjeljak. 
> 
> Grozim se vađenja bete. U prvoj trudnoći se nije pravilno duplala. U drugoj je krenula nisko pa se lijepo poduplala. Tresla sam se dok sam čekala betu. Zato se pitam je li to možda uzrokovalo spontani, koliko god to iracionalno zvučalo.


 :Sad:  Što mi žene svašta možemo šreživjeti! Ne znam zbilja kako ostati normalan poslje svega.

----------


## ljube

> od 2. dana ciklusa puregon 350iu do 6.dc a onda dalje po 300iu. Drugo nista.


Zato sam te i pitala kad je bila supresija, s obzirom da je nastupila preuranjena ovulacija (luteinizacija), nekako mi je upucivalo na to da su ti zeznuli stimulaciju i to je zapravo strasno...
Znaci nikakav Cetrotide ili Orgalutran 6.-7. dan ciklusa?

----------


## NelaR

> Zato sam te i pitala kad je bila supresija, s obzirom da je nastupila preuranjena ovulacija (luteinizacija), nekako mi je upucivalo na to da su ti zeznuli stimulaciju i to je zapravo strasno...
> Znaci nikakav Cetrotide ili Orgalutran 6.-7. dan ciklusa?


Ne nista!  :Sad:

----------


## NelaR

Evo danas bila kod prof. Šprem i zena sva u cudu šta se dogodilo. :Confused: 
Čudi se gdje je ona bila kad mi je netko drugi radio ultrazvuk, zasto ju nisu zvali...
Zvala sestru na mobitel da joj donese karton. 
Čita i čudi se, pogledala me ultrazvukom i desno folikul 16x12,4, lijevo 14mm
Kaze ocito je da je ovaj jedan od dva folikula na desnom pukao ali trebalo je nastaviti postupak.
Upisala mi ??!! na nalaz i dogovorila da ponovimo u prvom mjesecu kao nastavak ovog postupka koji je bez razloga prekinut.
Cinilo mi se da je poprilicno pop...la na čitavu situaciju!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
U prvom mj sve ispocetka, nadamo se boljem rezultatu.  :fige:

----------


## ljube

NelaR, zbilja za ne povjerovati situacija.. s tim da do ranije ovulacije ne bi niti doslo da je na onom pregledu kad je vodeci folikul bio 15 mm uvedena i supresija.
Sretno u prvom mj.!

----------


## NelaR

> NelaR, zbilja za ne povjerovati situacija.. s tim da do ranije ovulacije ne bi niti doslo da je na onom pregledu kad je vodeci folikul bio 15 mm uvedena i supresija.
> Sretno u prvom mj.!


Da!!  :Undecided:  Sto je najzanimljivije ovo je vec drugi put da su odustali od postupka zato sto je doslo do ovulacije u stimuliranom postupku.
Protiv prof.Šprem stvarno ne mogu reci nista lose, ljubazna je, njezna, hoce objasniti... niti sumnjam u njezine odluke, 
samo sam uvijek takve srece da te mi te zadnje dane zakaći vikend ili neki praznici i onda mi bude svako, Vrčić, Kasum, Strelec, Jurković, 
nekoliko mladih doktorica, i onda svako po svom, ne znaju moji situaciju, 
bilo je toga da mi kazu da nemam lijevi jajnik, da mi je maternica cudno postavljena, cak je bila predlozena insemenacija... 
Jasno mi je da nisu doktori svemogući i da se desavaju greške i da mi ne reagiramo svi isto na stimulaciju...
ali igraju se s nama kao da nam daju tik-tak bombone za 5kn, pa šta ako ne bude ništa.
Svaki taj neuspjeh te slomi! Treba se svojski truditi da ostaneš normalan!
Ja sam več u fazi da kad čujem da je neko ostao trudan skučajno, 
poželim im pobrojati sve po spisku i poslat ih u 3PM glupe i neuke!

----------


## ljube

ne znam stvarno kako bih tumacila tu praksu da se pacijentici u antagonist postupku ne uvede antagonist (supresija) i da se takvi propusti svako toliko desavaju...
em su referentni centar, em su eksperti samo takvi...

----------


## žužy

*ljube*,od naša dva stimulirana ivf-a u Petrovoj,nije mi ni jednom uvedena supresija. Tek na vuku prvi put,pod obavezno i normalno.
Stvarno,neznam kaj bi rekla na sve ovo sa *Nelom*...taj dio da prođeš kroz ruke sviju tamo je i mene užasno živcirao..a kao tvoj dr je upučen u sve mada ga nema. Moš mislit. Osim sestre Irene. Ona im je svima poveznica,kolko stiže.
*Nela*,sretno,najsretnije dalje. I nedaj se više zaheb...

----------


## NelaR

> ne znam stvarno kako bih tumacila tu praksu da se pacijentici u antagonist postupku ne uvede antagonist (supresija) i da se takvi propusti svako toliko desavaju...
> em su referentni centar, em su eksperti samo takvi...


Prof. Š. mi je propisala Cetrotide, ali u cetvrtak i petak kad su me gledale druge dr. ni jedna nije rekla da mi se Cetrotid i da. 
Kad mi je receno nastaviti terapiju dalje, još sam i pitala dali samo Puregon 300iu, receno mi je DA!
 :Undecided:

----------


## NelaR

> *ljube*,od naša dva stimulirana ivf-a u Petrovoj,nije mi ni jednom uvedena supresija. Tek na vuku prvi put,pod obavezno i normalno.
> Stvarno,neznam kaj bi rekla na sve ovo sa *Nelom*...taj dio da prođeš kroz ruke sviju tamo je i mene užasno živcirao..a kao tvoj dr je upučen u sve mada ga nema. Moš mislit. Osim sestre Irene. Ona im je svima poveznica,kolko stiže.
> *Nela*,sretno,najsretnije dalje. I nedaj se više zaheb...


Ma mos misliti sto je upucen tvoj dr. kad je meni prekinut postupak u nedjelju,
 ja dodjem u utorak k njoj i ona nema blage veze o tome sta se desilo! 
Niti zasto mi ona nije bila na ultrazvuku u cetvrtak i petak!! 
S tim da je bas sestra Irena bila dezurna za vikend, dakle u nedjelju je bila ona, 
ona mi je izvadila krv i ona mi je javila telefonom da prof. K. prekida postupak zbog ovulacje.
Starno ne kuzim sta se tu desilo! A ocito ne kuzi niti prof.Š. jer je napisala !!?? na nalaz.

----------


## ljube

> *ljube*,od naša dva stimulirana ivf-a u Petrovoj,nije mi ni jednom uvedena supresija. Tek na vuku prvi put,pod obavezno i normalno.
> Stvarno,neznam kaj bi rekla na sve ovo sa *Nelom*...taj dio da prođeš kroz ruke sviju tamo je i mene užasno živcirao..a kao tvoj dr je upučen u sve mada ga nema. Moš mislit. Osim sestre Irene. Ona im je svima poveznica,kolko stiže.


Znam sve *žužy*, prošla sam Petrovu, zato i ironija u onoj rečenici "em su referentni centar, em su eksperti samo takvi...".
Pa gdje toga ima da se pacijenticu nastimulira takvim visokim dozama gonadotropina, a da joj se ne uvede supresija za prevenciju prijevremenog porasta endogenog LH?
Ako se liječnici i mijenjaju na dnevnoj bazi na folikulometrijama pa valjda se zna koji je tok stimulacije, što je protokol s agonistima, a što s antagonistima. 
Kakvi su to postupci bez supresije (prednjači dr.Strelec, no vidim da niti mlađe snage ne zaostaju u tim nebulozama), gdje se oni još prakticiraju, u kojim svjetskim centrima?
Čak se i u protokolima blagih IVF-a za supresiju koriste antagonisti GnRH ili prolongirana primjena CC-a (klomifena), a ne pacijenticu stimulirati u punoj stimulaciji, potrošiti toliku količinu lijekova i onda ne odraditi posao kako treba. 
Koja je to količina uzalud potrošenog (bačenog) novca, fizičkih i psihičkih stresova za ženu, putovanja, izostajanja s posla, itd, itd.
Bilo bi dobro da novi, suvremeno uređeni prostor popratiti i manje ovakvih loše odrađenih stimulacija u budućnosti.

----------


## maca2

@NelaR , strašno...mogu samo zamisliti koliko si ljuta, ogorčena i tužna!
Imaš li mogućnost promijeniti kliniku i ponijeti sa sobom mužev materijal ili si vezana baš za Petrovu?
Ja sam bila u 3.mj. u Petrovoj u stimuliranom kod Kasuma i ne mogu reći ništa loše oko stimulacije, dobila 24 ampule gonala + 4 cetrotida...ali općenito mi se način rada/odnos prema pacijentima nije svidio pa sam otišla od tamo.

----------


## NelaR

> @NelaR , strašno...mogu samo zamisliti koliko si ljuta, ogorčena i tužna!
> Imaš li mogućnost promijeniti kliniku i ponijeti sa sobom mužev materijal ili si vezana baš za Petrovu?
> Ja sam bila u 3.mj. u Petrovoj u stimuliranom kod Kasuma i ne mogu reći ništa loše oko stimulacije, dobila 24 ampule gonala + 4 cetrotida...ali općenito mi se način rada/odnos prema pacijentima nije svidio pa sam otišla od tamo.


Navodno da se moze prenjeti ali se trebaju nekakvi zahtjevi u HZZO pisati i traziti odobrenje.
Nisam to isproucavala jos, ali s obzirom na informacije koje se u HZZOu mogu dobiti to je vjerojatno takodjer 'borba sa vjetrenjacama'

----------


## Kadauna

> Navodno da se moze prenjeti ali se trebaju nekakvi zahtjevi u HZZO pisati i traziti odobrenje.
> Nisam to isproucavala jos, ali s obzirom na informacije koje se u HZZOu mogu dobiti to je vjerojatno takodjer 'borba sa vjetrenjacama'


Prijenos gameta se može obaviti samo uz suglasnost Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju, ništa HZZO nema s tim. I vrlo lako je to obavlja i mnogi su drugi prije tebe, pa čak u inozemstvo..... tako da nema tu vjetrenjača - samo tvoje inicijative. 

No pitanje je NelaR iskreno želiš li to uopće, meni se čini da bi ti baš ostala kod Špremice na još jednoj stimulaciji?

----------


## NelaR

> Prijenos gameta se može obaviti samo uz suglasnost Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju, ništa HZZO nema s tim. I vrlo lako je to obavlja i mnogi su drugi prije tebe, pa čak u inozemstvo..... tako da nema tu vjetrenjača - samo tvoje inicijative. 
> 
> No pitanje je NelaR iskreno želiš li to uopće, meni se čini da bi ti baš ostala kod Špremice na još jednoj stimulaciji?


Ako bi nekud prelazila, mislim da nema smisla u drugu kliniku, koje su manje vise sve iste,
(racunam ove u ZG, jer o OS i sl. ne treba ni pricati)
zaista ne zanm u koju bi se to trebala prebaciti, nego jedino u drugu drzavu,
a nije da me bas svrbi tih 20000 i više kn za nesto sto mozda uspije a možda i ne! 
Nije tu samo trošak postupka, vec i smjestaja, prevoza, hrane...
I ovako je prilicno iscpljujuce, s obzirom da putujem 250km u jednom smjeru i treba mi 3,5-4 sata da bi dosla na pregled,
sto zahtjeva da se ustanemo u koje doba noci i krenemo na put te izgubimo cijeli dan.
Vjeruj mi nije to sve skupa djabe, iako postupak je.
Uz to je tu i suprug sa svojom bolescu, koji nije uvijek dobro za tolika vozanja i maltretiranja po gradu,
a ne idemo za ZG samo zbog IVFa vec minimalno jednom mjesecno na njegove kontrole.
Da napomenem jos i to da s obzirom na ekonomsku situaciju u Slavoniji, ja vise ne radim nego sto radim, 
a suprug se lijeci vise od tri godine, pa je na bolovanjima, srecom u takvoj smo sitaciji da nismo 'gladni'.
Pitanje je dali se maksimalno financijski iscrpiti, zaduziti i potrositi sve na postupak vani??

Sto se tice 'borbe s vetrenjacama' probaj dobiti informaciu od HZZOa,
jer ja sam neki dan zvala i saltali su me na sest razlicitih brojeva i nisam dobila odgovor, samo citiranje zakona koji i sama znam.

----------


## Inesz

U mpo-u, jao i kod svakog drugog liječenja i medicinskog postupka, nema garancije uspjeha. 
Iz mpo-a oko 30 % parova izađe bez djeteta.

Rodin forum je dobar izvor informacija za mpo populaciju.

Informacije su svima danas dostupne, ali na 
koncu svi djelujemo u okviru svojih znanja i mogućnosti.

NelaR,
mpo postupci i rezultati mpo liječenja vas kao para, po meni su primjer lošeg, čak i nesavjesnog liječenja- primala si izrazito visoke doze gonadotropina, čak i bez supresije, reakcija nikakva zbog niske rezerve,  troše vam ampule zamrznutim sjemena, sve to bez da su vam ijednom u ovih godina sponenuli druge opcije liječenja.
Žao mi je zbilja to napisati,  ali isključivo slanje dobrih želja, dobrih vibri i bezgranično optimizma, ima vrlo mali učinak. 
Informacije su bitne. Ovaj forum ih nudi.
Dalje, sami odlučujemo.

----------


## Kadauna

NelaR - ja sam samo htjela reći da ne moraš ići na HZZO sa zahtjevom za prijenos gameta - sperme - nego na Nacionalno povjerenstvo za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju i da se to rješava - to je uhodana praksa ako su zahtjevi i dokumentacija ok. Na PP ako te zanima nešto vezano za to. Za HZZO vjerujem da je često vrlo komplicirana priča - i sama sam ih par puta kontaktirala i gubila živce..... samo ti ovdje ne treba HZZO, to sam htjela ustvari reći. 

Isto tako - imam dojam da se tebi ne mijenja bolnica, ako kažeš inozemstvo - imali biste možda pravo na djelomično plaćen postupak - sve ovisi što tebi i mužu jeste prihvatiljivo. Tvoja dijagnoza i ona tvog muža vas čini parom s teškom dijagnozom što se tiče MPO-a, nije nemoguće doći do trudnoće, ništa nikada nije nemoguće rekla bih (ajme 3 negacije  :Smile: ) ali u vašem slučaju je stvarno baš vrlo ozbiljna situacija, bar što se ovdje može isčitati. 

Ako je vama donacija oocita neprihvatljiva - to je legitimno - i onda je legitimno ispucati sve što imate ovdje.... sve mogućnosti u HR koje vam se pružaju s relativnom poznatim postocima uspješnosti u vašem slučaju.... 

SRETNO u siječnju!

----------


## Kadauna

A o tome kako Petrova često radi se i premalo piše na forumu - nažalost  :Sad: ( ili se pacijenti jednostavno ne javljaju ili ne žele negativno iskustvo napisati - ali sam osobno čula koje kakve horore s MPO odjela......... I da.... uglavnom ljudski faktor bi zakazao - kao u tvom slučaju NelaR..... baš zbog vaše dijagnoze su trebali biti posebno oprezni, posebno pažljivi...... 

O odnosu prema pacijentima i da ne govorim, cijela je gotovo Petrova na lošem glasu po tome.......

----------


## Varnica

Nemoj mi ni pričati...Trovala sam se Dostinexom, plaćala 700 kn za to s***, a sve zato jer prof. Presvetli nije napravio pretragu za prolaktin iz kanile... I odgađao mi 6 mj. postupak. Na kraju je nestao, a ja i dalje čekam postupak. A to je samo jedno od **** koje sam tamo doživjela.

----------


## aurora079

Pozdrav svima, prvi put sam na ovom forumu i krećemo u naš prvi IVF pokušaj u Petrovoj. 
Ja sam 36god i dijagnoza endometrioza i jedan jajovod potpuno neprohodan.
Zanima me da li su folikulometrije svaki dan ili svaki drugi? I da li kod aspiracije ostanete ležati neko vrijeme u bolnici ili idete odmah doma tj da li je potrebno nositi isključivo spavaćicu i papuče ili mogu doći u normalnoj odjeći?
Hvala vam unaprijed na pomoći, prvi mi je put i već sam puno toga pročitala ali ovo nisam pronašla

----------


## Lajka

Vecer,aurora :Smile:  Sad vidim da ti nitko ne odgovara, nadam se da nije prekasno, -dakle,  to koliko cesto ces na fokikulometrihe ce ti reci doktor kad dodes na prvu. Ja sam ponekad isla svaki dan, ponekad svaki drugi.
I, da, prvi dr me samo na kraju slao vaditi estradiol ( tzv.E2), a drugi tri puta tijekom folikulometrija.Tako da,ako si u stisci s vremenom zbog posla, racunaj da ces nakon f.morati i ici vaditi krv koji put...
Dobro je sto su sad stavili termine od koliko do koliko sati svaki doktor radi f. Papir je zaljepljen na šalteru.
Za aspiraciju, i za transfer, ponesi spavacicu i ogrtac. U pravilu se ostane lezati sat-dva, iako,sto se mene tice,ja bih odmah poslije aspiracije mogla otic...Nikad mi nije tesko,niti me boli. Samo me ne puste zbog tog lijeka koji daju,jer,kao, nisi bas sva svoja...
Nego, vise ti treba taj veš zbog cekanja. Posalju te u sobu, i nikad ne znas koliko ces cekati, a kad te pozovu moras biti spremna, pa je zato nespretno sjediti tamo obucena.
///
Ja sad opet krecem u postupak. Joooj...da se vise posreci!!! Sad sam dobila menopur i jos nesto sto se vec daje s tim...
Ima tko kakvih iskustava s tim?

----------


## aurora079

Da slali su me vaditi estradiol, znači trebat ću i ogrtač.. a papuče, jel i njih trebam?

----------


## NelaR

> Da slali su me vaditi estradiol, znači trebat ću i ogrtač.. a papuče, jel i njih trebam?


Papuče trebaš da ne hodaš po odjelu bosa, ali ogrtač ti u stvari ni ne treba, jedino ako si baš zimogrozna pa da ti nije zima dok čekaš na postupak.
Npr. sad u subotu smo bile naručene da dođemo u 7:15, bilo nas je 4, smještene u sobu, mene su stavili zadnju, ne znam zbog čega, a pustili su me oko 10. sve to vrijeme si u spavačici, a ja si ponesem i obujem i zoknice jer mi se noge smrznu, ogrtač nisam koristila iako sam ga ponjela.

----------


## žužy

Ogrtač dobro dođe ženama koje imaju mini spavačice ili sa dekolteom,jer ne računaju da budu hodale kroz bolnicu. A redosljed kak koja ide,mislim da ovisi o tome kad je koja dobila štopericu.
*Nela,aurora*,sretno!  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## aurora079

*nelaR* možda smo se i vidjele jer sam i ja u subotu ujutro bila tamo  :Smile: 
kako je prošlo, jel bolilo? jesi dobila koktel? jel smije suprug biti s tobom?

----------


## antony34

Imam pitanjce. Sutra moram na prvu fm. Pa me zanima u kolko sati da dodem?

----------


## Varnica

> Imam pitanjce. Sutra moram na prvu fm. Pa me zanima u kolko sati da dodem?


Ovisi kod kojeg doktora si:

7,00 - 7,30 *prof Vrčić, dr. Strelec*
7,30 - 8,00 *dr. Škrgatić, dr. Tomičić*
8,00 - 8,20 *prof Šprem Goldštajn, dr. Bano*vić
8,20 - 8,50 *prof Pavičić Baldani, prof. Kasum, dr. Jurković*

----------


## antony34

Puno hvala draga. A sad mi jos reci ako znas, rjesila sam sve pretrage i to moram sutra predati dok. Tomicic dal ce ih odma pregledati? Ima dosta toga sto sam morala obaviti pa da znam dal se moram priprrmiti na duze cekanje?

----------


## NelaR

> *nelaR* možda smo se i vidjele jer sam i ja u subotu ujutro bila tamo 
> kako je prošlo, jel bolilo? jesi dobila koktel? jel smije suprug biti s tobom?


Ne hoda se vise kroz bolnicu, uđe se u novi odjel sa suprugom, obavi se papirologija, koje sad ima više nego prije i on ide u svoj dio a ti ideš u sobu, gdje se presvučeš i smjestiš na krevet i čekaš red.
Odmah prostorija do sobe je i sala gdje se rade postupci tako da se ne mora nikuda šetkati u spavačici.
Dobije se 'koktelčić' osim u prirodnom postupku ( ja sam imala samo jednu folikulu i dali su mi anesteziju)
Poslje se leži oko sat vremena, onda dođu izvaditi braunile i tampone i možeš se oblačiti i iči kući.
Utrogestan treba koristiti odmah 3x1 do transfera a poslje 3x2.
Odma kažu koliko je jajnih stanica a drugi dan zoveš da ti kažu dali se koja oplodila i šta dalje.

Sve u svemu lijep je novi odjel i nije ništa strašno.  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

> Puno hvala draga. A sad mi jos reci ako znas, rjesila sam sve pretrage i to moram sutra predati dok. Tomicic dal ce ih odma pregledati? Ima dosta toga sto sam morala obaviti pa da znam dal se moram priprrmiti na duze cekanje?


Ako si na folikulometriji, možda hoće, možda ne. Meni su gledali samo na konzultacijama. Ali ja nisam nikad bila kod te doktorice tako da ne znam.

----------


## antony34

Varnica hvala na odgovoru. Rjesila danas fol i pogledao je odma papire. U ponedjeljak idem ponovo pa sljedeci mjesec u postupak prirodni.

----------


## Varnica

> Varnica hvala na odgovoru. Rjesila danas fol i pogledao je odma papire. U ponedjeljak idem ponovo pa sljedeci mjesec u postupak prirodni.


Hahahaha, veliš nije doktorica nego doktor! Dugo nisam bila tamo...

----------


## aurora079

> Ne hoda se vise kroz bolnicu, uđe se u novi odjel sa suprugom, obavi se papirologija, koje sad ima više nego prije i on ide u svoj dio a ti ideš u sobu, gdje se presvučeš i smjestiš na krevet i čekaš red.
> Odmah prostorija do sobe je i sala gdje se rade postupci tako da se ne mora nikuda šetkati u spavačici.
> Dobije se 'koktelčić' osim u prirodnom postupku ( ja sam imala samo jednu folikulu i dali su mi anesteziju)
> Poslje se leži oko sat vremena, onda dođu izvaditi braunile i tampone i možeš se oblačiti i iči kući.
> Utrogestan treba koristiti odmah 3x1 do transfera a poslje 3x2.
> Odma kažu koliko je jajnih stanica a drugi dan zoveš da ti kažu dali se koja oplodila i šta dalje.
> 
> Sve u svemu lijep je novi odjel i nije ništa strašno.


Da li se tebi oplodila koja stanica? Si bila na transferu?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## mokata

Pozz! Zar prof. Vrčić radi folikulimetrije? Meni je rečeno da nema vremena za pacijente otkad je sanacijski ravnatelj KBC-a Zagreb?

----------


## Lajka

Ma, ne radi...
Pitala sam sestru kad sam to vidjela, no rekla mi da se mozda pojavi svake prestupne...ali nista znacajno.

----------


## Varnica

Radi. S odabranim pacijenticama.
Vidjela sam ga tri puta u zadnjih tjedan dana. I onda ode.
Pitanje je za ostalo.

----------


## NelaR

Bila u utorak na transferu jedna JS, oplodila se i imamo treci dan desetostanicni embrio.  :Smile: 

Sad treba izdrzati 14 dana do bete!

----------


## aurora079

> Bila u utorak na transferu jedna JS, oplodila se i imamo treci dan desetostanicni embrio. 
> 
> Sad treba izdrzati 14 dana do bete!


Jeeeee  :Wink:  ja sam bila danas na transferu, dva oplođena, dva vraćena. Jedan ocijenjen sa odličnom a jedan s vrlodobrom ocjenom (neznam sto to točno znači)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Pozz! Zar prof. Vrčić radi folikulimetrije? Meni je rečeno da nema vremena za pacijente otkad je sanacijski ravnatelj KBC-a Zagreb?


Vrčić dao ostavku na mjesto sanacijskog upravitelja KBC Zagreb

http://dalje.com/2016/01/kbc-zagreb-...slovao-u-2015/

"Upitan zašto je prije dva dana predao ostavku na dužnost sanacijskog upravitelja KBC-a Zagreb, Vrčić je odgovorio kako je to učinio iz osobnih razloga te da se vraća pacijentima na svoje prijašnje radno mjesto u Klinici za ginekologiju.

Na upit što očekuje njegova nasljednika Vrčić je rekao da treba nabaviti nove uređaje i još više povećati produktivnost, što je moguće uz dobru organizaciju."

----------


## Varnica

#$@$ 
A ja upravo iskoristila zadnji postupak preko HZZOa u kojem mi nisu punktirali jajnik jer nisu mogli.
Vrčić mi ga je tri puta uspješno punktirao.
Tragedija je u tome što sam imala samo jedan folikul...
Da sam barem čekala...

----------


## Lajka

> Radi. S odabranim pacijenticama.
> Vidjela sam ga tri puta u zadnjih tjedan dana. I onda ode.
> Pitanje je za ostalo.


Da,tako je i meni rekla...pa nisam to ni shvatila kao da radi, kad obicni smrtnici ni ne mogu do njega niti prima nove pacijente.
I ja sam ga vidjela, u srijedu je dosao u pol11. Ne tamo u ambulante nego se muvao ...

No, ja mogu reci da sam zadovoljna kasumom.
Ova terapija mi je dala do sad najvise folikula, vidjet cemo kako će ispasti dalje... 
Kasum se i razgovara, i zeza...,i cist mi je ok.
Malo mi je jedino cudan s gledanjem tih mojih jajnika, dođe mi da mu ne vjerujem previse. Kako rekoh, vidjet cemo...

Varnica, jaako mi je zao!!! Koma!  :Sad:

----------


## Varnica

Ma...Kad smo mi njima samo broj...

----------


## antony34

Danas bila na folikumetriji imam na desnom j 2 fol. 10dc veliki su 12mm endo je 8mm. Veli dok da je zadovoljan. U srijedu idem opet da vidimo kak je stanje. To je sad bez ikakvih lijekova cisti prirodni.

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure, jeli prof.Simunic jos radi?
Ako ne neznam kod koga bi sad ponovo, je da me on vodija, ali uvik bi netko drugi bija na folikulometrijama I punkciji, transferu, na dobitnom fetu mi je bila pratila ultrazvukom doktorica, ali nisam zapamtila kako se zove I bas mi je zao.

----------


## antony34

Tonkica nisam vidjela to prezime na spisku al ako hoces mogu ti javiti u srijedu jer idem na fm.

----------


## Varnica

> Pozdrav cure, jeli prof.Simunic jos radi?
> Ako ne neznam kod koga bi sad ponovo, je da me on vodija, ali uvik bi netko drugi bija na folikulometrijama I punkciji, transferu, na dobitnom fetu mi je bila pratila ultrazvukom doktorica, ali nisam zapamtila kako se zove I bas mi je zao.


Otišao je u mirovinu. Radi privat u svojoj klinici.

----------


## mokata

[QUOTE=Inesz;2843922]Vrčić dao ostavku na mjesto sanacijskog upravitelja KBC Zagreb

http://dalje.com/2016/01/kbc-zagreb-...slovao-u-2015/

"Upitan zašto je prije dva dana predao ostavku na dužnost sanacijskog upravitelja KBC-a Zagreb, Vrčić je odgovorio kako je to učinio iz osobnih razloga te da se vraća pacijentima na svoje prijašnje radno mjesto u Klinici za ginekologiju.

Na upit što očekuje njegova nasljednika Vrčić je rekao da treba nabaviti nove uređaje i još više povećati produktivnost, što je moguće uz dobru organizaciju."[/

Cure, koje ste kod prof. Vrčića, biste li ga preporučile; mislim općenito, i za vođenje trudnoće, porod, sve?

----------


## Varnica

Ovo je objavila već jedna forumašica na ovoj temi.
Da, ja bi ga preporučila za vođenje trudnoće, ali na porodu ako nije u tom trenutku na poslu, sumnjam da dolazi zbog pacijentice.

----------


## mokata

> Ovo je objavila već jedna forumašica na ovoj temi.
> Da, ja bi ga preporučila za vođenje trudnoće, ali na porodu ako nije u tom trenutku na poslu, sumnjam da dolazi zbog pacijentice.


Varnica,

zahvaljujem na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Danasnja situacija je: 12dc folikuli veliki 16mm endo 9.4 kaj mislite je to dobro? U petak idem ponovo.

----------


## tonkica

Varnica hvala, I Antony takodjer hvala I sretno. Nisam znala da je otisao u mirovinu, ni sama neznam kod koga bi, ali mislim da nije ni bitno kad ionako nikad nije stalno isti doktor tijekom postupka.  Sretno cure

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav cure, 
danas sam dobila svoju uputnicu za humanu reprodukciju... Odlučila sam se za Petrovu i naručili su me za 24.2.
Za sada sam narucila partnera na spermiogram idući tjedan ali od ostalih nalaza nemam ništa (moja gin mi kaže da će mi oni tamo reći što mi treba i opet me slati njoj), ali meni to izgleda kao gubljenje vremena jer moja naručuje tek za 2 mj.
Ima li netko savjet da li da prikupim nešto nalaza prije privatno? Pošto nemam ovulacije pretpostavljam da ako je sve ok bi tek krenula sa Klomifenom. 
Može li mi netko u kratko napisati što da ocekujem tamo? Ja imam uputnicu samo za taj prvi pregled...
Puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Dobro dosla MonaLi najbolje ti je da poslusas doktoricu. U petrovoj ce ti dati popis pretraga i kad to napravis onda ces k njima na dogovor. A sto se tice gin soc mislim da se za uputnice nebi trebala narucivati. Ja dodem kod sestre od gin i ona uzme papire i rijesi kod dok uputnice. Neznam kako to ide kod tvoje gin. U svakom slucaju ti treba puno strpljenja. Ako te jos sta zanima pitaj samo. Tu smo da pomognemo.

----------


## MonaLi

> Dobro dosla MonaLi najbolje ti je da poslusas doktoricu. U petrovoj ce ti dati popis pretraga i kad to napravis onda ces k njima na dogovor. A sto se tice gin soc mislim da se za uputnice nebi trebala narucivati. Ja dodem kod sestre od gin i ona uzme papire i rijesi kod dok uputnice. Neznam kako to ide kod tvoje gin. U svakom slucaju ti treba puno strpljenja. Ako te jos sta zanima pitaj samo. Tu smo da pomognemo.


Puno hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  Mene brine ako meni sada na konzultacijama u Petrovoj kažu da moram kod svoje gin napraviti bris ja se moram opet naručiti kod nje, dat će mi termin u 3.mj tek.
Mislim pretpostavljam da ću bris i papa test riješavati kod svoje gin? A kod nje termin dobiješ za sto godina.... Sve mi je to toliko izgubljenog vremena za bezveze...
Šta je to normalno da se toliko ceka?  :Sad:

----------


## antony34

Ja kod svog gin cekam za papu i briseve ne vise od dva tj. Mene cudi sto se kod nekih gin tako dugo ceka. Da morat ces napraviti papu i briseve to je obavezno. Ja bi na tvom mjestu odma se narucila za to da ne gubis vrijeme. Pa mozda dodes prije na red. A za ostalo javi sta moras napraviti pa ti mogu pomoci jer sam ja u tri tjedna rjesila sve pretrage koje sam imala a bilo ih je dosta.

----------


## MonaLi

> Ja kod svog gin cekam za papu i briseve ne vise od dva tj. Mene cudi sto se kod nekih gin tako dugo ceka. Da morat ces napraviti papu i briseve to je obavezno. Ja bi na tvom mjestu odma se narucila za to da ne gubis vrijeme. Pa mozda dodes prije na red. A za ostalo javi sta moras napraviti pa ti mogu pomoci jer sam ja u tri tjedna rjesila sve pretrage koje sam imala a bilo ih je dosta.


E super ideja, odmah ću se sutra naručiti pa me možda stavi tjedan dva nakon konzultacija, što je ajde još kolko tolko ok. Hvala na savjetu :D
Na temelju čega odrede koje pretrage trebaš raditi? Mislim ja nemam nikakvu dijagnozu jos, osim pcos... Što si sve ti trebala? Sorry kaj te davim, ali da znam okvirno :D
A kad ću znati više svakako ću ti se javiti, puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Ja sam morala raditi markere za hepatits, hiv, krvna grupa oba partnera, hsg prohodnost, vadenje krvi za trombofiliju kompletna obrada, vadenje hormona 3dc, 21dc, mm spermoigram i markere, hormone za stitnjacu. Mislim da ces i ti to morati s obzirom na pcos.

----------


## MonaLi

Ohhhh upravo sam u šoku!!! To sve?? Aaaaa mrzim vaditi krv  :Smile:  da mozda nešto odradim prije ili da čekam razgovor? 
Svakako ti se javim da me savjetuješ kada dobijem taj spisak  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Gle mozes kod sebe u bolnici napravit krvne grupe, markere na hiv, hepatitis, hormone stitnjace isto mozes kod sebe napraviti. Znaci tsh t3 t4 to mozes da bas ne cekas uzalud. Ja danas bila dogovoreno je sve. Jos pratimo ovaj ciklus ov nije jos bila. Fol vel 19mm a endo 9.2 vele da je endo jako dobar. U pon opet pregled.

----------


## MonaLi

Mogu li to sve privatno? Mislim priznaju nalaze? 
Ti si već počela sa klomifenom? 
Meni su kod naručivanja rekli da nemaju termine popodne, sto se samo ujutro može dolaziti? Ne znam kako to zbog posla kombinirati...

----------


## antony34

Mozes samo neznam zasto bi privat placala kad sve mozes u bolnici napraviti. Priznaju i privatno radene nalaze jedino spermio mora biti njihav. Nisam te pitala odakle si? Ja cekam vjesticu da krenem sa klomicima. Oni su mi predlozili menopur al sam ja inzistirala na klomice jer od njih imam puno bolji rezultat posto imam niski amh. Pa su mi rekli da moze. Ako ne uspije onda bi isla na menopur.

----------


## MonaLi

ne znam koliko se čeka na red u bolnici i sto ako mogu samo ujutro? Ja ne mogu izostajati s posla a radim uvijek ujutro. A nemam sada uputnicu da to obavim prije termina u Petrovoj, pa sam mislila privatno, taj tsh je 60kn, nije puno. Ja sam iz Zagreba a ti?
Znaci već si uzimala Klomifen? Joj ko zna kaj će samnom :/

----------


## antony34

To ti je prednost posto si iz zg. Meni je teze moram putovati iz cakovca. Pa definitivno mozes ici privatno lakse ti je. Vec sam bila na klomicima i nemam nikakve probleme. Teze podnosim menpoure. A i kad sam isla s klomicima uvjek sam dobila dvije js i uvijek su se oplodile sto za menopure ne mogu reci cista suprotnost. Vidjet ces sta ce ti reci. Sve ce zavisit kakvi ce ti biti nalazi.

----------


## MonaLi

jel radis? Kako kombiniraš sve te odlaske u Zagreb? 
Možda mi je prednost kaj sam iz ZG ali kako stvari stoje morat ću uzimati ili godišnji ili bolovanje :/ 
A najgore je sto u firmi nitko ne smije znati da radimo na bebi jer bi valjda odmah dobila otkaz ili tako nešto... Ahhh

----------


## antony34

Eto vidis ja sam s te strane sretna. Imam veliku podrsku poslodavca. Kad god mi treba dobim go ili slobodne dane. Cak me i sefice "tjeraju" da idem. Podrska su mi u postupcima. Trenutno sam na bolovanju jer sam svaki drugi dan u zg pa mi je dao soc gin bolovanje. Kaj god da trebam dobim i bolovanje bez problema a iam i takav posao da nebi mogla raditi poslje transfera.

----------


## MonaLi

ufff da, to je super... Ja na žalost moram to skrivati. A teško je ići svaki drugi dan na bolovanje i skrivati zašto. Opće ne znam sta ću ali razmišljati ću o tome kad dođe vrijeme  :Smile:  a godišnji nasmijem uzimati kad je sezona...  
To nam je zabranjeno... Ma grozno...

----------


## antony34

Ja bi, da sam na tvom mjestu, ipak uzela bolovanje. Imas pravo na to i ne pise ti zasto si na bolovanju pa nece znati sta je. Daj mi reci kod kojeg doktora ides? Kod koga su te stavili?

----------


## MonaLi

ne piše neplodnost ili nešto slično na doznakama? Hmmm
Piše mi da je liječnik Šprem Goldštajn  Marina, dobra??

----------


## antony34

Ne pise sam bolest jer se ne navodi sifra bolovanja. Cula sam da je dobra. Ja sam ko Tomicica.

----------


## MonaLi

ja ti ne znam doktore  :Smile:  znaci koga sam sad dobila imam do kraja? Bas čitam na netu, svi kažu da je super, odlično  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

U principu da. Samo si moras pogledati u koje vrijeme ti dok ima folikumetrije. Svaki dok ima u odredeno vrijeme.

----------


## NelaR

> ja ti ne znam doktore  znaci koga sam sad dobila imam do kraja? Bas čitam na netu, svi kažu da je super, odlično


Pozdrav, 
ja sam ti kod profesorice Šprem odradila 8 postupaka, sad trenutno čekam betu i meni je ona super, nježna i draga, možeš ju pitati šta te zanima (ja si čak zapišem kad se nečeg sjetim pa ju ispitam kad dođem  :Smile:  )

Meni na svim papirima piše šifra lječenja N97 neplodnost, čak i na računu za ljekove u nekim apotekama to piše, tako da si to dobro provjeri sa svojim dr opče prakse, navodno su neke dobile bolovanje na crijevnu virozu, upalu nečega i tako, e sad to ovisi o tvom dr. koji ti daje bolovanje.
Na doznakama koje nosiš u firmu sigurno piše po kojoj si šifri na bolovanju.

Prof. Šprem radi folikulumetrije od 8:00 do 8:30 ali uglavnom dođe i kasnije, valjda dok obavi aspiracije i transfere.
 Ti trebaš biti tamo oko 8:00 i javiti se sestri pa čekati, a nakon pregleda trebaš na velikom šalteru čekati ljekove i to obično traje, 
zadnje dane pred ovulaciju moraš i koji put vaditi krv pa i to traje a folikulometrije su svaki drugi dan nekad i svaki... 
tako da jedino ako imaš klizno radno vrijeme pa da možeš doći kasnije na posao možeš to izvesti inače teško.

Dobiješ od nje sve što treba napraviti od pretraga i dok čekaš postupak sve stigneš napraviti preko HZZa, što bi plačala bezveze.
Uzmi si neke dodatke prehrani (vitamine i minerale...) i Folacin od dr opče prakse na recept, pa si to odmah počni piti redovito da se pripremiš za sve,
Pazi na prehranu, kreni na neku rekreaciju, najbolje yogu, da se i opustiš i potičeš izmjene u tijelu...  :Smile: 

I samo lagano, nemoj se nervirati i biti u strahu, to utječe na hormone, ne možeš ništa drugo napraviti osim gledati da svoje tijelo dovedeš u što bolje stanje.

Sretno!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Na doznkana za bolovanje ne piše šifra dijagnoze. To je tako već nekoliko godina. Piše  samo oznaka je li bolovanje zbog bolesti osiguranika ili na temelju nekih drugih prava kao što je npr. njega djeteta, njega člana obitelji, bolovanje radi ozljede na radu.
Na doznaci vam sigurno neće pisati N97 ili koja druga šifra iz koje bi poslodavac mogao saznati od čega boluje zaposlenik. Ne brinite radi doznaka, neće znati u firmi da ste na bolovanju radi liječenja neplodnosti.

----------


## sara79

> Jeeeee  ja sam bila danas na transferu, dva oplođena, dva vraćena. Jedan ocijenjen sa odličnom a jedan s vrlodobrom ocjenom (neznam sto to točno znači)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


aurora tebi je sutra 10 dnt trodn.embrija.
Ako zelis test sutra mozes raditi i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

> Pozdrav, 
> ja sam ti kod profesorice Šprem odradila 8 postupaka, sad trenutno čekam betu i meni je ona super, nježna i draga, možeš ju pitati šta te zanima (ja si čak zapišem kad se nečeg sjetim pa ju ispitam kad dođem )
> 
> Meni na svim papirima piše šifra lječenja N97 neplodnost, čak i na računu za ljekove u nekim apotekama to piše, tako da si to dobro provjeri sa svojim dr opče prakse, navodno su neke dobile bolovanje na crijevnu virozu, upalu nečega i tako, e sad to ovisi o tvom dr. koji ti daje bolovanje.
> Na doznakama koje nosiš u firmu sigurno piše po kojoj si šifri na bolovanju.
> 
> Prof. Šprem radi folikulumetrije od 8:00 do 8:30 ali uglavnom dođe i kasnije, valjda dok obavi aspiracije i transfere.
>  Ti trebaš biti tamo oko 8:00 i javiti se sestri pa čekati, a nakon pregleda trebaš na velikom šalteru čekati ljekove i to obično traje, 
> zadnje dane pred ovulaciju moraš i koji put vaditi krv pa i to traje a folikulometrije su svaki drugi dan nekad i svaki... 
> ...


Hvala na pomoći...  :Smile:  
Čini se da ću teško to sve prolaziti u firmi a da nitko ne zna... jer svako malo otvarati bolovanje je skroz čudno i sumnjivo. A i pitat će me koji mi je vrag :/
Jer čini se da ću svaki put kad ću imati folikulometrije morat na bolovanje pošto ja radim od 7h i to u Samoboru  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ja računam trenutno da bi uzimala samo Klomifen bez postupka... ako će nalazi biti ok...   Jel bi to onda išlo nešto brže?
Ajde bar mi je drago da je doktorica dobra, bar nešto pozitivno u svemu tome. I kako ona stigne u pola sata obaviti sve folikulometrije?  :Shock: 

Baš sam neki dan odlučila upisati jogu, treba mi definitivno neko smirenje. Sva sam u strahu i zbunjena jer uopće ne kužim šta ću s glupim poslom, to mi je još najveća briga oko svih tih odlazaka :/

Puno hvala cure, divne ste. Držim fige za super bete  :Love:

----------


## antony34

MonaLi ja kad sam sad isla na folokumetrije sam otvorila bolovanje i jos ga nisam zatvorila. Ostat cu na bolovanju dalje jer idem u postupak. Ne isplati mi se sad zatvarat i za tj dana opet otvarati. Soc gin je rekao da mogu biti dalje na bo. Dobro radim i takav pksao da nrbi mogla raditi za vrjeme postupka. Vidjet ces kako ce sve ici. Nemoj se nepotrebno nervirati.

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi ja kad sam sad isla na folokumetrije sam otvorila bolovanje i jos ga nisam zatvorila. Ostat cu na bolovanju dalje jer idem u postupak. Ne isplati mi se sad zatvarat i za tj dana opet otvarati. Soc gin je rekao da mogu biti dalje na bo. Dobro radim i takav pksao da nrbi mogla raditi za vrjeme postupka. Vidjet ces kako ce sve ici. Nemoj se nepotrebno nervirati.


Da to je super, sad si doma i baš te briga  :Smile:  Meni to na poslu baš ne bi tolerirali... morali bi zaposliti novu osobu da me nema često, tako da... blago tebi :D
A...nerviram se, ne mogu si pomoći ali hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## aurora079

> Da to je super, sad si doma i baš te briga  Meni to na poslu baš ne bi tolerirali... morali bi zaposliti novu osobu da me nema često, tako da... blago tebi :D
> A...nerviram se, ne mogu si pomoći ali hvala ti


Tako sam se i ja nervirala i otišla u postupak i ponijela sa sobom lap da obavljam posao dok sam između pregleda a onda sam shvatila da ako se ne opustim i smanjim stres da ništa od toga. Na kraju lap nisam ni otvorila i ne želim znati ništa o poslu dok ne završim. Eto prvi put u životu sam si taj luksuz napravila i drago mi je  :Wink: 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## NelaR

MonaLi

Meni je joga otkriće!!  :Smile:  Nisam inače za sportove uopče, ali ovo mi je zakon, sad več preko godinu dana idem. :D

Za bolovanje je to nekih tjedan dana za folikulometrije, otprilike i onda jedan dan za transfer, dakle oko desetak dana trebaš, a valjalo bi i do bete ta dva tjedna.  :Wink: 

Vjeruj mi NITKO se ne brine za tebe tamo na poslu i nije ih briga hočeš li ti imati dijete ili ne. 
Sutra če ti možda dati pedalu zbog viška ili zato što treba zaposliti nekog 'podobnijeg', i tko če onda plakati za tobomi misliti kako češ ti živjeti!!?

Meni je tako sranje napravila kuma, koja me molila da joj dođem raditi iako je bila upućena u sve što prolazimo, dogovorile smo se da tih deset dana kad sam u ZG nije problem, ona če uskoćiti.
Da bi me na drugi put kad sam otišla odjavila dfok sam bila u postupku, naravno nije mi rekla, tako da sam ja ostala bez OSNOVNOG zdravstvenog osiguranja dok sam bila na postupku od preko 15000kn.
Sve to sam saznala kad sam se vratila i kad mi dr. nije mogla poslati recept za utrogestan.
Dvoje djece sam joj držala na krštenju a ona meni kaže da šta ja toliko to forsiram, ko da mi je bitno!!

Na kraju ne pričamo više, ona je zatvorila za par mjeseci jer joj nije išlo, a ja sam se nervirala i živčanila i dvije loptice se nisu primile...  :Undecided: 
Jel to vrijedno svega!!

----------


## antony34

NelsR slazem se u potpunosti s tobom. Nista mi nije vaznije od onoga sta je meni prioritet u zivotu, mojeg zdravlja pa pogotovo. Niko nije toga vrijedan a ponajmanje poslodavac. I da nemam podrsku na poslu sve jedno bih postupila kako postupam. Zelimo doci do svog cilja i nista me nece u tome sprijeciti. Svaki poslodavac ce nac zamjenu za nas al mi ne mozemo nac zamjenu da dodemo do nase srece za koju se toliko moramo boriti.

----------


## MonaLi

NelaR - ja sam jogu prije radila doma... ali sada bi baš išla na satove. Super mi je to  :Smile:  Puno mi je pomoglo i fizički i psihički  :Smile: 
A što se posla tiče, znam... slažem se sa vama ovdje ali moja kolegica na poslu je grozna, iako ima djecu i stalno mi govori da i ja pocnem razmišljati o tome (ne zna da već dugo radimo na tome), mislim da nebi imala razumijevanja da me više nema nego ima.... Za šefa ni ne znam što bi rekao, mislim što uopće može? Čekam sada prvi razgovor da uopće vidim što će samnom, kakvi su mi nalazi... još ne znam ništa a već me panika lovi.

Tvoja prića za prijateljicu je strašna... baš grozna i bezobrazna osoba, ali barem si saznala s kim si imala posla. Eto nešto pozitivno u svemu tome.Ja sam se u zadnje vrijeme strašno razočarala u ljude, a uvijek sam bila naivan tip osobe, ono ma nije htjeo, nije znao... sigurno da nije tako mislio. Ali sam shvatila da jednostavno ima ljudi koji misle ne prvo na sebe, nego samo na sebe.

Antony34 - i ja se s tobom slažem, i svakome bi savjetoala isto, da napravi sve za tu bebicu koju želi. I naravno da ću i ja  :Smile:  Samo mi treba malo hrabrosti... a za to imam vas ovdje  :Kiss: *

----------


## aurora079

> aurora tebi je sutra 10 dnt trodn.embrija.
> Ako zelis test sutra mozes raditi i sretno


evo piškila sam i test je negativan...  :Sad:

----------


## sara79

> evo piškila sam i test je negativan...


Pisala sam ti na temi nakon transfera...

----------


## aurora079

Neznam kakva je sad procedura za drugi pokušaj u Petrovoj, da li se opet moram prijaviti za konzultacije ili postoji neki brži proces za dobivanje slijedećeg termina?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lajka

Sve normalno, posalji mail na onu njihovu adresu, napomenes kod kojeg si dr, i u roku odmah ti posalju narudzbenicu. Vjerojatno po raspolozivom terminu kod tod doktora.

Ja se narucila u petak, i evo sutra vec idem na konzultacije  :Shock: 

A, to kad ce te pustiti u postupak opet, ovisi o doktoru. Ako si bila na lijekovima, ja cekam oko 4 mj za ponovo, ako je prirodnjak moze i prije.
Ali, odmah se naruci.

----------


## aurora079

> Sve normalno, posalji mail na onu njihovu adresu, napomenes kod kojeg si dr, i u roku odmah ti posalju narudzbenicu. Vjerojatno po raspolozivom terminu kod tod doktora.
> 
> Ja se narucila u petak, i evo sutra vec idem na konzultacije 
> 
> A, to kad ce te pustiti u postupak opet, ovisi o doktoru. Ako si bila na lijekovima, ja cekam oko 4 mj za ponovo, ako je prirodnjak moze i prije.
> Ali, odmah se naruci.


Znači naručujem se ponovo na konzultacije ili? Jel im napomenem da sam prošla upravo jedan postupak?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lajka

Ja im nista ne napominjem, jer mislim da to sestrama tamo na salteru nista ne znaci.
Ali, napomeni, ako zelis... Ja, nista nisam napomenula, a dobila termin za 2 dana. Inace, vjerojatno to ovisi koliko koji dr ima puno pacijentica.
Kad dodes k doktoru kazes da nije uspjelo, i pitaj kad mozes ponovno u postupak.
Onda on to napise u komp, i s tim se opet javis na salter.
Tamo mi one onim crvenim penkalom upisu termin, i samo taj mjesec dodem po lijekove. Tako mi je bar do sada bilo uvijek.

----------


## Lajka

Nego..., sad sam zabunom stisnula sv.duh pa vidim da je i tamo radprava da nema lijekova.
Bila sam po lijekove pretprosli tjedan, i isto sam cula da im fali lijekova. Neke su cure otkazivali zbog toga. 
Valjda se stanje sredilo?

----------


## aurora079

> Ja im nista ne napominjem, jer mislim da to sestrama tamo na salteru nista ne znaci.
> Ali, napomeni, ako zelis... Ja, nista nisam napomenula, a dobila termin za 2 dana. Inace, vjerojatno to ovisi koliko koji dr ima puno pacijentica.
> Kad dodes k doktoru kazes da nije uspjelo, i pitaj kad mozes ponovno u postupak.
> Onda on to napise u komp, i s tim se opet javis na salter.
> Tamo mi one onim crvenim penkalom upisu termin, i samo taj mjesec dodem po lijekove. Tako mi je bar do sada bilo uvijek.


Ok thanks.  :Wink: 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lajka

Ma, nista. Sretno! I, celicne zivce zelim!
Ja sam od ovog postupka jos u nocnoj mori  :Sad: 
Iako, zaista bas nista ni malo lose se ne odnosi na osoblje bolnice, ni doktora ni biologe! Toliko su mi svi bili dobri da svaka im cast. Stvarno sam prezadovoljna svima.

----------


## aurora079

> Ma, nista. Sretno! I, celicne zivce zelim!
> Ja sam od ovog postupka jos u nocnoj mori 
> Iako, zaista bas nista ni malo lose se ne odnosi na osoblje bolnice, ni doktora ni biologe! Toliko su mi svi bili dobri da svaka im cast. Stvarno sam prezadovoljna svima.


Znam, tako je i meni.. svi su bili super ali ovo mi je bio prvi pokušaj i srce i dušu sam ostavila u njemu i sad se treba sastaviti i krenuti ponovo...a kod mene i endometrioza raste pa mi je utrka s vremenom..
Trebala bi vaditi betu za tri dana ali kako mi se čini menga samo što nije krenula pa neznam jel uopće ima smisla ići vaditi ako stigne menga i trebam li im javiti rezultat jer su mi dali broj da se javim?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

Trebas im javit bez obzira na sve. Evo ja rjesila pregled u petak vadenje krvi i moram ici podici lijekove jer sljedeci tjedan startamo.

----------


## Inesz

> Trebala bi vaditi betu za tri dana ali kako mi se čini menga samo što nije krenula pa neznam jel uopće ima smisla ići vaditi ako stigne menga i trebam li im javiti rezultat jer su mi dali broj da se javim?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Cure, javite uvijek rezultat. kakav god bio. Javite i kad rodite djecu  :Smile: 

Sve ustanove koje provode mpo dužne su o postupcima i rezulatima postupaka obavještavati Ministarstvo zdravstva kako bi se mogao vodititi Državni registar mpo-a.

----------


## sara79

> Neznam kakva je sad procedura za drugi pokušaj u Petrovoj, da li se opet moram prijaviti za konzultacije ili postoji neki brži proces za dobivanje slijedećeg termina?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Aurora pitaj ih i za prirodni.....mozda mozes odmah sljedeci ciklus.
Neznam kakva je situacija kod vas al ih vrijedi pitati.

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Znam, tako je i meni.. svi su bili super ali ovo mi je bio prvi pokušaj i srce i dušu sam ostavila u njemu i sad se treba sastaviti i krenuti ponovo...a kod mene i endometrioza raste pa mi je utrka s vremenom..
> Trebala bi vaditi betu za tri dana ali kako mi se čini menga samo što nije krenula pa neznam jel uopće ima smisla ići vaditi ako stigne menga i trebam li im javiti rezultat jer su mi dali broj da se javim?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Savjetujem da betu svakako izvadis i javis im....
I mozes cak to i sutra obaviti jer je 12 dnt i da znas ziher na cemu si.

----------


## aurora079

> Savjetujem da betu svakako izvadis i javis im....
> I mozes cak to i sutra obaviti jer je 12 dnt i da znas ziher na cemu si.


Znači mogla bi izvaditi i dva dana prije nego što su oni rekli? Moralo bi pokazati bar nešto

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> Znači mogla bi izvaditi i dva dana prije nego što su oni rekli? Moralo bi pokazati bar nešto
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Naravno da mozes. 12 dnt bi se i te kako trebalo pokazati.
Zasto bi i dalje uzimala terapiju i odgadjala ciklus kad nema potrebe.

----------


## aurora079

> Naravno da mozes. 12 dnt bi se i te kako trebalo pokazati.
> Zasto bi i dalje uzimala terapiju i odgadjala ciklus kad nema potrebe.


evo 12 dana nakon transfera beta 8 a smeđe krvarenje sve jače...  :Sad:

----------


## sara79

> evo 12 dana nakon transfera beta 8 a smeđe krvarenje sve jače...


*aurora*   :grouphug:  biokemijska.....nazalost al to je to.
Kontaktiraj dr i vidi dal mozes odmah sljedeci ciklus u prirodni ivf.

Da si betu vadila na 14 ili 15 dan nebi niti znala da si imala biokemijsku...zato sam ja osobno za vadjenje bete u ovim danima bas zbog ovakvog ishoda.

Glavu gore i hrabro naprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## GdjaZ

Ne kuzim zasto sve bolnice,a i privatnici imaju toliko razlicita shvacanja kad bi betu trebalo vadit..na vv traze cak 17.dan!?

----------


## antony34

Aurora079 zao mi je saljem veliki :hag:

----------


## Lajka

Aurora  :Love: 
Ja bila u pon.i dogovor je u prirodni u 3.mj, iako sam ocekivala "ciscenje" od lijekova bar 4 mjeseca pa opet stimulirani. Super mi je doktor, samo da konacno i dodemo do cilja  :fige:

----------


## aurora079

> Aurora 
> Ja bila u pon.i dogovor je u prirodni u 3.mj, iako sam ocekivala "ciscenje" od lijekova bar 4 mjeseca pa opet stimulirani. Super mi je doktor, samo da konacno i dodemo do cilja


Odličnooo!! Da li si morala ponovo nositi sve kopirane nalaze ili su arhivirali one od prethodnog puta?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lajka

Ma, nista! Doktor me ni inace uopce ne davi s nalazima. Samo me pita za neke vrijednosti, i to bas kad krecem u postupak. Ima princip prvo dogovor kad cu u postupak, a onda taj mjesec jos dodem na konz.pa onda pita za nalaze. Uopce me ne pita od kad su. Da ne kazem da sam sad u 1.mj "podvalila" markere stare 2,5 god  :Ups: 
Na dogovoru sam rekla da mi nekim nalazima izlazi rok, rekao samo nek to ponovim, i uopce me ne trazi same papire na uvid.
Znas da traze markere kad otvaraju kosuljicu, isla sam raditi nove, ali taj tjadan jos nisu bili gotovi, rekoh -app. Predala te koje sam imala, nitko nije skuzio. :Cool: 

Jedino sto je sad poslao muza na dodatne pretrage, buduci da je on ovaj put zakazao, poslao ga vaditi hormone i jos neke stvari...
Tako da cemo to srediti do 3.mj.

----------


## aurora079

> Ma, nista! Doktor me ni inace uopce ne davi s nalazima. Samo me pita za neke vrijednosti, i to bas kad krecem u postupak. Ima princip prvo dogovor kad cu u postupak, a onda taj mjesec jos dodem na konz.pa onda pita za nalaze. Uopce me ne pita od kad su. Da ne kazem da sam sad u 1.mj "podvalila" markere stare 2,5 god 
> Na dogovoru sam rekla da mi nekim nalazima izlazi rok, rekao samo nek to ponovim, i uopce me ne trazi same papire na uvid.
> Znas da traze markere kad otvaraju kosuljicu, isla sam raditi nove, ali taj tjadan jos nisu bili gotovi, rekoh -app. Predala te koje sam imala, nitko nije skuzio.
> 
> Jedino sto je sad poslao muza na dodatne pretrage, buduci da je on ovaj put zakazao, poslao ga vaditi hormone i jos neke stvari...
> Tako da cemo to srediti do 3.mj.


I kako ide taj "prirodni" jel ti rekao? Jel ćeš koristiti što ili ne i jel isto ivf ili nešto drugo?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

Cure jel ima koja da ide sutra na pregled pa je mozda za kavicu? Da nam ne bude dosadno :Smile:

----------


## aurora079

> Cure jel ima koja da ide sutra na pregled pa je mozda za kavicu? Da nam ne bude dosadno


Ja sam im tek poslala uputnicu sad ću vidjeti kad će me naručiti...

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lajka

> I kako ide taj "prirodni" jel ti rekao? Jel ćeš koristiti što ili ne i jel isto ivf ili nešto drugo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


To je samo pracenje te jedne fokikule koja ti prirodno dozrijeva, i vadenje  kad je spremna te oplodnja vani, pa vracanje.
Bez ikakvih lijekova osim stoperice. ( koliko sam vidjela iz citanja na vv se daje klomifen i to se racuna pod prirodni, u petrovoj se nikakav lijek u tom smislu ne da)
Kakve sam srece i kako me krenulo...ne bih se cudila da ni tu folikulu necu imati...

----------


## antony34

Lajka meni je receno da cu sa klomicima u prirodni sljedeci tjedan tak da me cudi da tebi nisu dali nista.

----------


## aurora079

evo ja sam dobila slijedeću srijedu za termin za kontrolni pregled i dogovor za dalje.. vidjeti ćemo što će meni reći..

----------


## antony34

Danas je koma. Od 7 30 cekam da dodem dok a imaju neku frku na odjelu i sad jos cekam. Bit ce bolje. Barem je bio pristojan pa je dosao reci da dolazi za sat vremena.

----------


## Lajka

> Lajka meni je receno da cu sa klomicima u prirodni sljedeci tjedan tak da me cudi da tebi nisu dali nista.


Eto! Meni ih nikad nisu davali! 
Niti spominjali. Koji je uopce njihov ucinak?
Bubuci da mi je dok.rekao da samo dodem 9.-10. dan u 3.mj na folikulometriju, znaci da ih ni sad necu dobiti.

Super, aurora; ide to prilicno brzo kad jednom udes u stos.
Nego, muci me sad to sto me nakon ove aspiracije grudi uzasno bole,krece mi m, a jutros sam napipala kvrzicu; i taj dio me jako peče.

----------


## aurora079

> Eto! Meni ih nikad nisu davali! 
> Niti spominjali. Koji je uopce njihov ucinak?
> Bubuci da mi je dok.rekao da samo dodem 9.-10. dan u 3.mj na folikulometriju, znaci da ih ni sad necu dobiti.
> 
> Super, aurora; ide to prilicno brzo kad jednom udes u stos.
> Nego, muci me sad to sto me nakon ove aspiracije grudi uzasno bole,krece mi m, a jutros sam napipala kvrzicu; i taj dio me jako peče.


meni klomifeni nisu pomogli jer nisam nikako reagirala na njih a i ja imam endometriozu pa je rizik uzimanja klomića velik..
što se tiče krvžice sačekaj koji dan ja vjerujem da će proći, hormoni su luda stvar..

----------


## MonaLi

Bok cure, može pomoć?
Gdje ste radile Rtg HSG ako ste radile preko HZZO? Koliko znam Petrova to ne radi, a dobivam odbijenice iz drugih bolnica jer nisam njihov pacijent.
Što mi savjetujete osim privatno?

----------


## LemonK

ej pisala sam ti na već nekoj temi pa ne znam jesi vidjela, ugl. tvoj ginekolog ti daje uputnicu i ne moras reći da ti uopce treba za mpo samo nazovi bolnicu koja to radi da se naručis za hsg i gotovo, ako bas pitaju reci da te salje tvoj ginekolog (ima slucajeva kad ginekolozi salju na tu pretragu i prije nego dodje do mpo)

----------


## ema 1

Pozdrav
Dali netko zna od kada točno neradi labos u Petrovoj ?ima možda neko u postupku pa da ima svježe info?

----------


## Lajka

Ne razumijem bas... Onaj labos iza da ne radi?
Ja bila u petak 26.2., sve je normalno radilo.

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke, trebam vaditi spolne hormone, da li Petrove vadi sve?
Znate li išta o stranici EPRUVETA? Nedavno su se reklamirali na radiju, kao dolaze kući vaditi krv pa ju nose u bolnicu (obavezna uputnica). To mi se čini baš zgodno jer nebi morala uzimati godišnji za odlazak u bolnicu.

----------


## legal alien

Zna li netko koja je procedura za Fet u petrovoj? 
Ima li čekanja?
Trebam li dolaziti na pregled prije ciklusa u kojem je postupak? 
Koji dan ciklusa obično bude prvi uzv?
Treba li vaditi briseve, hiv i ostalo?
Hormone?
Radi li prof Vrcic postupke ili je još upravitelj?

Kakav je ostatak ekipe doktora?

----------


## Varnica

> Zna li netko koja je procedura za Fet u petrovoj? 
> Ima li čekanja?
> Trebam li dolaziti na pregled prije ciklusa u kojem je postupak? 
> Koji dan ciklusa obično bude prvi uzv?
> Treba li vaditi briseve, hiv i ostalo?
> Hormone?
> Radi li prof Vrcic postupke ili je još upravitelj?
> 
> Kakav je ostatak ekipe doktora?


Vrčić radi i ima ambulantu četvrtkom.

----------


## glow

Draga Optimistice,
ovako se i ja osjećam, ako išta znači.. Prošla gotovo iste tegobe o kojima mi je teško i misliti i pisati. Pa se odlučila javiti za podršku. Imam 38 g. i idem ponovo na mpo, nadam se u 5.mj.
Sretno tebi i naravno, svim curkama <3




> NelaR, imamo isto godina, ja nešto bolji AMH, prvi (i jedini) postupak prošla sam u Petrovoj. Stimulirana sam Puregonom 200 IU kroz 6 dana + štoperica. U početku je bilo vidljivo 5 js, rasle 4, dovoljno narasle 2, od kojih jedna oplođena icsi metodom, vraćena savršena morula, prva beta niža, koja se ipak savršeno duplala i kraj. Spontani.
> Meni su rekli da je to za moj AMH bilo za očekivati (takav broj js). Bilo je nevjerojatno što se jedna jedina mrvica primila. Bar na kratko. Ne znamo gdje je pošlo krivo. Još se oporavljamo od tog šoka.
> Malo sam pod emocijama, jer smo prije godinu dana ugledali naš prvi plus iz spontane, jako željene trudnoće. Nažalost, završila je kiretažom.
> Godine lupaju na vrata, hormoni vrište, ali za sada psiha ne da. Ostavilo je to traga na meni i uz moje druge dijagnoze, bojim se krenuti dalje.
> Mislim da me je beta dokrajčila, to iščekivanje hoće-neće, grozno nešto. Tresla sam se k'o prut. Nakon početne niske bete, doživjeli smo njeno pravilno duplanje i za sat vremena sam prokrvarila. Često se pitam je li taj stres mogao dovesti do spontanog. Do sada to pitanje nisam imala snage otipkati na forumu. 
> 
> Ponovila sam AMH na VV i veći mi je nego lani  Očito to nije baš tako jako precizna pretraga. Dok god imaš js, imaš šansu ostati trudna. Pa koliko god ona mala bila.

----------


## glow

:Very Happy:

----------


## glow

sori, smjalić je trebao biti u istoj poruci. Optimistice, javi kako ide, pozz svima!

----------


## glow

Ovo je pre-prestrašno i znam da nije tema, ali ljudi smo - mislim da mi se tsh upravo još malo povisio!!

I sama sam nezaposlena, posljednje 4 god tražim posao pa zbog stresa i hormoni lude i izostaje trudnoća - jedno veže drugo jel.

Netko je bio napisao kako mu je tsh bio 4 u stresnom razdoblju pa se kasnije spustio, a moj se mislim, 4 godine ni ne spušta s četvorke! A kad me k tome, vrli poslodavci pitaju - imate li djece i bez srama mi počnu brojati godine, počela sam odgovarati - a zašto me to pitate?!! Da im barem donekle ukažem u koliko me neugodnu poziciju dovode - znajući da je s intervjuom gotovo ma kako kvalificirana bila! 

Tako da je sada pauza s poslodavcima, a fokus na hormonima, balansu i mpo. 

Sretno svima i hvala puno na svim korisnim informacijama i iskustvu.





> MonaLi
> 
> Meni je joga otkriće!!  Nisam inače za sportove uopče, ali ovo mi je zakon, sad več preko godinu dana idem. :D
> 
> Za bolovanje je to nekih tjedan dana za folikulometrije, otprilike i onda jedan dan za transfer, dakle oko desetak dana trebaš, a valjalo bi i do bete ta dva tjedna. 
> 
> Vjeruj mi NITKO se ne brine za tebe tamo na poslu i nije ih briga hočeš li ti imati dijete ili ne. 
> Sutra če ti možda dati pedalu zbog viška ili zato što treba zaposliti nekog 'podobnijeg', i tko če onda plakati za tobomi misliti kako češ ti živjeti!!?
> 
> ...

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure,
možete li napisati iskustva o tome koliko se čeka na postupak nakon prikupljenih nalaza.
Hvala!

----------


## kameleon

Inesz ja sam sada čekala oko mjesec dana,imala sve spremne nalaze, dok se prije čekao red na lijekove i po 6 mj.. Ide na bolje!!

----------


## antony34

Inesz ja sam bila krajem 11mj prosle godine na konzultacijama i vec krajem prvog mj u stimuliranom postupku. Bilo bi ranije al sam morala raditi pretrage na trombo.

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav cure, kakva je procedura kod inseminacije? Da li se može svaki mjesec ići ili isto rade pauze između? Ja bi trebala krenuti idući ciklus ukoliko sam se riješila ureaplasme i ako hsg bude ok. 
I kakvo je stanje sa bolovanjima, da li se i za to dobiva 2 tjedna nakon postupka?
Ako netko ima iskustva bila bi zahvalna  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

> Pozdrav cure, kakva je procedura kod inseminacije? Da li se može svaki mjesec ići ili isto rade pauze između? Ja bi trebala krenuti idući ciklus ukoliko sam se riješila ureaplasme i ako hsg bude ok. 
> I kakvo je stanje sa bolovanjima, da li se i za to dobiva 2 tjedna nakon postupka?
> Ako netko ima iskustva bila bi zahvalna


Ja sam išla par mjeseci za redom. Dobiva se bolovanje isto kao za IVF, 14 dana.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala Varnica, čula sam da su male šanse za trudnoću tim putem pa si mislim barem onda da se radi svaki mjesec bez problema...

----------


## Varnica

> Hvala Varnica, čula sam da su male šanse za trudnoću tim putem pa si mislim barem onda da se radi svaki mjesec bez problema...


Nije baš tako, ako dobro tempiraju, može uspjeti. Meni je jedna upalila.
Mislim da se općenito premalo trude oko AIH...

----------


## pak

Evo kopiram post ako vam je promaklo. Cure dvije minute vam treba  :Smile: 

* Pomozite Mirni da napiše diplomski rad*   Dragi svi, 
naša Mirna, aktivistica i volonterka obraća vam se molbom za ispunjavanje kratkog upitnika.
Upitnik  "Načini prikupljanja i davanja informacija na forumu udruge Roda -  podforum potpomognuta oplodnja" koristit će u svrhu istraživanja za  istoimeni diplomski rad iz područja informacijske pismenosti na  Filozofskom fakultetu Sveučilišta u Zagrebu.
Ukoliko imate dodatnih pitanja vezanih za upitnik slobodno joj se obratite na mirna.curkovic@gmail.com
Mirna vam zahvaljuje!

http://goo.gl/forms/1YX7UzgaTV

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Pozdrav svima!!
Nova na ovom odjelu, no objasnila vec svoj slucaj na drugoj potpomognutoj....nisam znala gdje cu i evo ispala je Petrova.
Iduci tjedan konzultacije, pa vam se prijavljujem.
Pozdrav!!

----------


## laine

Cure ide li koja kod dr Banović Maje? Kakva je kao dr?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Ja sam danas bila bas kod nje. Prvi put. Zbog sumnje na polip radila uzv uz konzultacije, potvrđen polip i moram ga maknuti. U 8.mj, a u 7.mj vaditi hormone u idućem ciklusu. Bojim se svega, ne znam kakvi ce biti nalazi tih pretraga i koliko ce me usporiti operacija sto se tiče postupka!
I imam pitanje koje tamo nisam pitala od soka zbog polipa.
Trebam li za hormone sad novu uputnicu, ako sam donijela d1 ili ide pod to?
Inace mi se dr čini jako draga, mlada je, blaga i nježna.

----------


## mikipika32

Mislim da d1 pokriva sve tako da ce ti sestra napisati internu uputnicu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Hvala!! I ja mislim da je tako. Nadam se da ce brzo proći to iščekivanje i op te ulazak u postupak

----------


## Jolica30

Cure dali znate dali se u ovom ljetnom periodu za markere narucuje u petrovoj ili se i dalje moze doci kad hoces?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Hej, evo malo se javljam..obavila micanje polipa, pronašli mi i septum pa su mi i to prerezali i sad čekam kontrolu. Nadam se folikulometriji sad u idućem ciklusu.
Može li se isti ciklus obaviti folikulometriju i ići u postupak ili tek onaj idući mjesec, ili kako to ide? Nadam se da netko zna da me malo prosvijetli?
Hvala
Pozdrav!

----------


## Varnica

> Hej, evo malo se javljam..obavila micanje polipa, pronašli mi i septum pa su mi i to prerezali i sad čekam kontrolu. Nadam se folikulometriji sad u idućem ciklusu.
> Može li se isti ciklus obaviti folikulometriju i ići u postupak ili tek onaj idući mjesec, ili kako to ide? Nadam se da netko zna da me malo prosvijetli?
> Hvala
> Pozdrav!


Može, prirodnjak, ali to ovisi o doktoru. 
Meni su se jedne konzultacije pretvorile u postupak, prirodni.
Bitna je volja doktora i naravno stanje tvojih folikula.
Stimulirani ne može jer ti na prvu folikulometriju dolaziš kad se već počneš pikati. Znači trebaš dobiti lijekove ranije.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Hvala na brzom odgovoru!!
Vidjet ću sad na kontroli, bas me zanima sto će mi reci.
Nadam se!!
Gotovi su mi i nalazi (oni sto se vade 3.dan ciklusa), ali ne znam kakvi su, nisam ih vidjela.
Nadam se i da su mi jajne stanice ok, da nisu prestare...

----------


## laine

Cure kako funkcionira to s lijekovima u Petrovoj? Naime ja sam obavila sve nalaze koje je tražila i 31.8. idem na dogovor, s time da bi 1.9. trebala dobit mengu. Ima li šanse dobit lijekove odmah? Inače, prebacila sam se sa sv duha, ovo će mi biti 4. ivf.

----------


## tonkica

Cure imate lib prijedlog kojeg dr da izaberem za postupak, u prijasnjem sam bila kod Simunica, a sad nisam u toku, neznam jeli on jos radi, e I koliko se ceka za konzultacije.?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Ja sam ipak odabrala Dr Tomičić, nadam se da će biti ok, nemam nikakvih iskustava. Čini mi se dobar.

----------


## antony34

ZagrebZagreb ja sam bila kod njega i mogu ti reci da smo bili jako zadovoljni.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Super, hvala
Lijepo je čuti dobro mišljenje!
Zbilja mi se tako činio na prvu  :Smile: 
Nadam se da neće duuugo trajati.

----------


## antony34

I ja se nadam. Da nije bilo njega mi bi se jos mucili bez veze u nasim klinikama. On nam je pomogao da dobijemo preporuku za lijecenje vani a ne kod nas s obzirom na moju dijagnozu i godine. I savjetujem ti da ga pitas sta god ti padne na misli sve ce ti objasniti. Sretno.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Joj jesam, došla sam s natuknicama prošli put  :Smile:  
I opet nisam sve pitala, al budem 
Imam sad uzv AVF 4.dan pa folikulometriju 8,9. Čekam dobiti i to obaviti 
Ne znam poslati privatnu poruku, inače bih 
Hvala

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav cure,

ja sam kod dr. Šprem i trebala bih opet na konzultacije jer sam rješavala hormone zadnjih 4mj. Zanima me da li prilikom naručivanja trebam imati uputnicu? Znam da sam prvi put trebala ali sad sam na GO pa ne mogu po uputnicu a voljela bi se naručiti jer se čeka pa onda po uputnicu, da li netko možda zna? 

I imam nalaze iz 3-4mj, hoću li ih sve trebati ponavljati ili kod njih vrijede godinu dana?

Puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Monali samo se naruci pa uputnicu uzmes prije pregleda ili konzultacija. Nalazi hormona ti vejede godinu dana tako su bar meni. Sretno.

----------


## Varnica

MonaLi, probaj tražiti ginića D1 uputnicu za preglede i postupak, ona vrijedi godinu dana.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Znaci mogu se naruciti bez uputnice prvo? Ajde super bas cu probati  :Smile: 
I tražit cu D1 ako mi da... Prošli put nije :/
Hvala curke... Valjda bu srece  :Smile:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Bok, imam pitanje
Trebam li obaviti psiho i pravno savjetovanje prije postupka? Na papiru mi piše, ali mi nije nitko spomenuo.
Ako trebam, gdje da to najbrže obavim? Ima li privatno i koliko košta ili možda ima negdje brzo, a državno-na uputnicu?
Gdje ste vi obavljali u zadnje vrijeme, ako netko je?
Hvala!!

----------


## antony34

ZagrebZagreb mi to nismo morali. Neznam dal ti je to podcrtano da to morate. Nama nije bilo. Najbolje ti je da ih pitas.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Ok, hvala puno
Nije mi ništa podcrtano, nego da proučim papir i donesemo sto još nemamo, (a u razgovoru o tom jedino nije bilo spomena)
Pitat cu u ponedjeljak.
Gledala sam malo i vidim da je prije (oko 2012., u starijim postovima) bilo pod obavezno, ne znam kako je sad, možda onda i ne treba.
Hvala na brzom odgovoru.  :Kiss: 
Zna li netko i koliko se čekaju nalazi hepatitis, HIV...?
Trebam to obaviti ovaj tjedan sve

----------


## drzimfige

Čini mi se 10 dana

----------


## antony34

Mi smo ih postom iz petrove dobili za tjedan dana. U 11mj smo to rjesavali na frisko.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Uh, moramo se požuriti s tim...pon ili utorak ćemo...
Hvala vam cure!!

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav cure, da li netko zna da li za AIH u Petrovoj treba nalaz AMH, hepatitis i HIV ili je to samo potrebno za IVF?
Na konzultacijama mi to nije spominjala da odradim, samo hormone, bris,hsg...  Ali skoro svugdje se to traži pa sam malo zbunjena...
Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

MonaLi i za Petrovu ti trebaju za aih ti nalazi. Ne stariji od godinu dana.

----------


## MonaLi

Thanks... Pa ne vjerujem zakaj mi to nije odmah rekla. Sad bi dosla opet na kontrolu pa bi mi rekla da to moram jos i bezveze gubim vrijeme. Da li znas da li to sve rade u Petrovoj i treba li se naruciti?

A ova moja soc gin ne da uputnicu ako nemam napisano iz bolnice da to trebam. Za poluditi !

----------


## Varnica

> Pozdrav cure, da li netko zna da li za AIH u Petrovoj treba nalaz AMH, hepatitis i HIV ili je to samo potrebno za IVF?
> Na konzultacijama mi to nije spominjala da odradim, samo hormone, bris,hsg...  Ali skoro svugdje se to traži pa sam malo zbunjena...
> Hvala unaprijed


Markere na spolne bolesti treba prije bilo kojeg postupka potpomognute- dakle i AIH i IVF, a vrijede dvije godine.
AMH samo ako je liječnik tražio. Ja nikad nisam vadila AMH.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

Markeri na spolne bolesti se rade u Zavodu za transfuziju, ne naručuje se. Petrova 3.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

O super hvala ti  :Smile:  znaci samo uputnica i dođem. Jel mozda slučajno znas dal rade samo ujutro ili i popodne?

----------


## antony34

Rade ti ujutro ako se ne varam do 13h. Tako je bilo dok sam ja isla ako hoces ujutro ti posaljem broj pa nazoves i pitas to ti je najbolje.

----------


## MonaLi

Moze super, hvala ti  :Smile: 
Trebala bi onda sto ranije da stignem i na posao...

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Ja sam bila sad u pon i bila gotova za 15min najviše. Jako brzo ide. Bila sam oko 9.
Prošli put sam bila u 7.mj oko pol 8 i isto tako jako brzo bila gotova.

----------


## MonaLi

Odlično, puno mi znače sve te informacije da si napravim neke planove sto i kako.
Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Bok curke.
NAkon niza neuspjelih inseminacije krećemo u ivf vode. 
Trenutno smo u fazi prikupljanja nalaza, nadam se da će se sve uspjeti srediti do kraja godine. 

DR.Pavičić je rekla da čim riješimo sve nalaze odma dobivam ljekove i krećemo. Sestra me trebala upisati na nekvu listu, a kad sam joj dala taj nalaz od dr, ništa nije rekla, osim da nek si uzmem uputnicu d1 i dođem 2-4 dc. JEl se tek onda ide na listu?

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure, moze info, kakva je dr. I.J.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Zrinkica, mislim da je najbolje prvo sto prije sakupili nalaze i nazvati ili otići tamo prije očekivanog ciklusa i pitati jesi li u postupku od 2.dana ili ne. Ako su samo završni nalazi (HIV, hepatitis...) onda sto prije pitati da budeš sigurna jer je to brzo gotovo.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Ja prijavljujem tijek: 
Subota uzv 6.dan ciklusa, 4.dan stimulacije- tri folikula desno:15,12,11 i tri lijevo:15,9,9
Danas uzv- 19, 17.5, 15, 15, 12, 12... uglavnom su ova dva lijepa, trolinijski e. i c sluz +++
Vadila estradiol i ništa danas od štoperice (mislili smo možda), sad još dva dana pikica ali smanjenih i srijeda uzv pa ćemo vidjeti.
Molim se Bogu da bude ok i da ne prsnu.
Kako se čini vama koje ste to prošle??

----------


## zrinkica

> Zrinkica, mislim da je najbolje prvo sto prije sakupili nalaze i nazvati ili otići tamo prije očekivanog ciklusa i pitati jesi li u postupku od 2.dana ili ne. Ako su samo završni nalazi (HIV, hepatitis...) onda sto prije pitati da budeš sigurna jer je to brzo gotovo.


Svi su nam nalazi taman stari 2 god. A muza su tek krajem mjeseca narucili na spermiogram. Pa se ne zelim nicemu ni nadati. Mislim da cemo tek sljedece god u postupak.

----------


## antony34

ZagrebZagreb kako je proslo? Jesi dobro?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> ZagrebZagreb kako je proslo? Jesi dobro?


Hej draga, hvala,
 dobro sam, još malo ošamućena, ali dobro. Nisam bila u općoj neko neka drogica i nešto protiv bolova.
Presretna sam, 12 jajnih stanica...sad čekam do sutra, pa ćemo čuti dalje
 :Kiss:

----------


## Optimist

Uuuuuu, 12 js!!! Bravo!
Javljaj, drzimo fige!

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> Uuuuuu, 12 js!!! Bravo!
> Javljaj, drzimo fige!


Hvalaaaa!!
 Joj, samo da bude ok s oplodnjom...
Stvarno sam presretna!!!!
Javljam, naravno!!

----------


## Optimist

Naravno da ce biti!
 :Heart:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> Naravno da ce biti!


❤️❤️
 :Kiss:

----------


## antony34

Draga vauuu. 12 js pa to je odlicno. Sad palceve gore za tulum u labu. Sad samo polako i odmaraj dosta. Javi mi samo sta ce ti reci. SRETNO DRAGA.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> Draga vauuu. 12 js pa to je odlicno. Sad palceve gore za tulum u labu. Sad samo polako i odmaraj dosta. Javi mi samo sta ce ti reci. SRETNO DRAGA.


 :Kiss:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Drage moje, imam pitanje
Dobila sam Utrogestan 3 puta po 1  
Na papiriću je pisalo vag, a dr ništa nije rekao, ali je prije pričao o tabletama i sad naravno ne znam šta da radim
Možda ipak vaginalni kad je pisalo 3*1vag?

----------


## Optimist

Utrogestan se moze i piti i stavljati vaginalno, ali obicno ide vaginalno.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Ok, tako cu i stavljat onda
Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## Optimist

Sretno, draga!

----------


## laine

Utrogestan stavljaš vaginalno, do transfera 3x1, a poslije transfera 3x2. Sretno!

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Puno puuuuuuno hvala!!!

----------


## sanjka

> Hej draga, hvala,
>  dobro sam, još malo ošamućena, ali dobro. Nisam bila u općoj neko neka drogica i nešto protiv bolova.
> Presretna sam, 12 jajnih stanica...sad čekam do sutra, pa ćemo čuti dalje


Odlicno!!!
Zagreb kakav si protokol imala??
Sto si tocno uzimala i koliko ampula??

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> Odlicno!!!
> Zagreb kakav si protokol imala??
> Sto si tocno uzimala i koliko ampula??


Evo me,
Imala sam benfolu od 2.dana, pa bemfolu +cerotide (ili kako se već zove

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> Odlicno!!!
> Zagreb kakav si protokol imala??
> Sto si tocno uzimala i koliko ampula??


Evo me,
Imala sam benfolu od 2.dana, pa bemfolu +cerotide (ili kako se već zove Nikako ne mogu zapamtiti), pa na kraju smanjenu bemfolu + ce... i štopericu 10dan
Današnje stanje: od 12 je 5 bilo zrelo kako treba, od tih 5 dvije su se oplodile i treća možda (ne znam sto to znaci) i sad čekam sutra kad će mi reci kada je transfer. 
Sretna sam i Uzbuđena i sva onak luda!!!

----------


## antony34

Za trecu valjda cekaju da vide dal ce krenuti stopama ove dvije. Mozda joj malo duze treba tak je nama sad bilo s morulom. Samo mi je cudno od 12 samo 5 dobrih. Vazno da se tri dobro razvijaju. Nisu ti rekli kad bi mogao biti transfer?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Ne znam, rekli su ponedjeljak ili srijedu
A ove ostale su bile valjda prezrele ili premalo

----------


## sanjka

> Za trecu valjda cekaju da vide dal ce krenuti stopama ove dvije. Mozda joj malo duze treba tak je nama sad bilo s morulom. Samo mi je cudno od 12 samo 5 dobrih. Vazno da se tri dobro razvijaju. Nisu ti rekli kad bi mogao biti transfer?


Antony34,
bilo je dosta nejednakih folikula kod zagreb zagreb pa tak da ovi sto su bili manji vjerojatno je u njima i bilo nezrelih js i zato i ima 5 dobrih za oplodnju.

Zagreb zagreb sretno  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Sretno da ove tri budu ok. Ja mislim da ce ti sutra reci da ces u ponedjeljak imati transfer. Mislim da je kod njih obicaj transfer treci dan. Javi.

----------


## sanjka

> Ja prijavljujem tijek: 
> Subota uzv 6.dan ciklusa, 4.dan stimulacije- tri folikula desno:15,12,11 i tri lijevo:15,9,9
> Danas uzv- 19, 17.5, 15, 15, 12, 12... uglavnom su ova dva lijepa, trolinijski e. i c sluz +++
> Vadila estradiol i ništa danas od štoperice (mislili smo možda), sad još dva dana pikica ali smanjenih i srijeda uzv pa ćemo vidjeti.
> Molim se Bogu da bude ok i da ne prsnu.
> Kako se čini vama koje ste to prošle??


Evo ovdje je pisala. Ovaj od 19 i 17,5 to je vjerojatno bilo prezrelo ili su cak i pukli jer se pikala jos dva dana pa je isla stop.
Meni je se dogodilo bez obzira na Cetrotide da mi je jedan folikul pukao pred samu punkciju.

----------


## sanjka

> Ne znam, rekli su ponedjeljak ili srijedu
> A ove ostale su bile valjda prezrele ili premalo


Zagreb kod vas je nesto losiji sgram ili sam pobrkala loncice??
Rade icsi oplodnju ili??

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Da, da oligoasthenoterato
I rade icsi
Joooj i ja se nadam da budu ok.
Sutra oko 9 zovem 
Bojim se svega...
Javit cu vam

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Koja je razlika blastice i morule?
I to dijeljenje, sto točno znaci?
 Otp mi je jasno, ali bih voljela priprosto onak laičko objašnjenje moooolim vas
I kako ide transfer?

----------


## Optimist

> Da, da oligoasthenoterato
> I rade icsi
> Joooj i ja se nadam da budu ok.
> Sutra oko 9 zovem 
> Bojim se svega...
> Javit cu vam


Bude sve OK  :Smile: 
Ja sam nakon transfera stavljala 3x2 Utogestana.

----------


## Optimist

Koliko se sjecam, na transfer dosjes u 7 h ujutro, poneses spavacicu, bademantil i papuce. Sad se sve to obavlja u novouredjenom prostoru i nema setnji kroz hodnik pred drugim pacijentima. 
Uvedu te u salu, stave ti tvoju bebicu u tebe pa onda i tebe i bebicu vrate u sobu da odmoris par sati i potom idete doma  :Smile:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

:Smile: 
:D

Sad kad sam bila na aspiraciju, bila sam u tom novom dijelu stvarno je lijepo, sve bijelo i svjetski izgleda, svi pristupačni, ljubazni i dragi
Stvarno lijepo!

----------


## sanjka

> Koja je razlika blastice i morule?
> I to dijeljenje, sto točno znaci?
>  Otp mi je jasno, ali bih voljela priprosto onak laičko objašnjenje moooolim vas
> I kako ide transfer?


Nemoj se sad zamarati s tim koja je razlika izmedju morule i blastice jer ti savrsena blastica ama bas nista neznaci.
Ima puno trudnoca od dvodnevnih embrija a isto tako i od trodnevnih. Biolog ce ti reci dal se pravilno dijeli.
Sutra ce ti javiti koliko imate oplodjenih i ja drzim fige da ih bude sto vise.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Imaš pravo!! Uvijek tisuće pitanja...a bit će kako mora biti
 :Kiss:

----------


## Optimist

P. S. Meni su u Petrovoj vratili morulicu, tako da te mozda pozovu vec u pon.  :Smile:

----------


## laine

Zagreb ja sam se nedavno prebacila u petrovu, svi su preljubazni i nasmješeni, isto sam bila na benfoli prvi put i dobila manje stanica nego inače, od 5 ostale 2, došle do blastociste, jedna bolja i jedna lošija, rađen je icsi, i evo postupak je uspio. Inače ovo mi je 4 postupak (prvi u petrovoj). Samo se opusti, slušaj njih i pitaj ih sve što te zanima, stvarno si daju truda da ti objasne. I sretno!

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Curke, a kako da znam da sam stavila utric dovoljno duboko? Plašim se da ne pogriješim..
I zanima me, nakon transfera, kad se obično otprilike događa implantacija?

----------


## antony34

Sta se tice utrica bitno ti je da malo odlezis poslije. Stavis ih kolko duboko mozes i legnes. A sta se tice implatacije ona se dogada neki peti sesti dan. Nije kod svake isto.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Hvala ti puno, ja sam ležala jutros možda 5min, (nemam na gaćicama za sad isturenog), a sinoć sam stavila pred spavanje. Sad cu dulje onda ležati na popodnevnom. Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## Optimist

I nemoj se sokirati kad ti Utric malo iscuri  :Grin:  Svaka od nas valjda pretrne kad osjeti neko curkanje  :Wink:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Ok hvala  :Wink:

----------


## Optimist

ZZ, jesi zvala?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Hej draga, jesam. Dugo dok sam ih dobila. Bile ste u pravu, sutra je vraćanje !!!
Moram doći ujutro, punog mjehura 
 :Smile: 
Valjda se neću popiškit na stolu...
Javim se sutra kad dođem sebi!
Jel to bolno?

----------


## Optimist

Jupiiiii! Je li se i 3. oplodila?
Nije bolno  :Smile: 
Ja nisam imala pun mjehur, meni su vracali na prazan, neki lijecnici imaju razlicitu praksu. 
Jako mi je drago  :Heart:  Javljaj se, sretno :grli:

----------


## sanjka

> Hej draga, jesam. Dugo dok sam ih dobila. Bile ste u pravu, sutra je vraćanje !!!
> Moram doći ujutro, punog mjehura 
> 
> Valjda se neću popiškit na stolu...
> Javim se sutra kad dođem sebi!
> Jel to bolno?


Ma neces  :Wink:  
Ja sam uvijek jedno pol sata prije transfera bocu od pola litre tekucine popila na dva puta i to je bilo sasvim dovoljno dok dodjes na red. Jer jedno 45 min.do sat vremena ces imati potrebu za mokrenjem od popijene tekucine. 
Nije potrebno sad ono litru tekucine popit pa na stolu doslovno nemozes izdrzati od pritiska.
Transfer uopce ne boli...bez brige.

----------


## Optimist

P. S. Koliki ti je AMH?

----------


## antony34

Zz sretno sutra. Ne boli nista. Kolko ih je na kraju ostalo? Jel su sve tri prezivjele?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Dvije su ostale, ne znam AMH jer mi nije isprintan nego je ostao tamo u komp kod njih, hvala svima!!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

> Koja je razlika blastice i morule?
> I to dijeljenje, sto točno znaci?
>  Otp mi je jasno, ali bih voljela priprosto onak laičko objašnjenje moooolim vas
> I kako ide transfer?


ZagrebZabreb, prilikom transfera liječnica/liječnik tankim kateterom u kojem je tekući medij s embrijima, prolazi kroz anatomski otvor grlića maternice, ulazi u šupljinu maternice i tamo odlaže embrije. Transfer u načelu ne boli i traje vrlo kratko, svega nekoliko minuta. Rjeđe se događa da radi određenih anatomskih abnormalnosti ili bolesnih stanja grlića maternice, embriotransfer je nelagodan ili bolan za pacijenticu i da duže vremena treba za ovu proceduru. 

Sretno danas na transferu!

Ovdje je link na brošuru "Neplodost" koju je izdala udruga Roda, u brošuri je puno vrijednih informacija za osobe koje prolaze MPO:

http://www.roda.hr/media/attachments...st_A5_2016.pdf

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

:Kiss:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Evo me, obavljen transfer!!
Ni osjetila! 
Dva vraćena, čekam betu za 14 dana 
I da, tri put po dva utrica od sad
Pusa!!!

----------


## sanjka

> Evo me, obavljen transfer!!
> Ni osjetila! 
> Dva vraćena, čekam betu za 14 dana 
> I da, tri put po dva utrica od sad
> Pusa!!!


Jesi dobila jos nesto od terapije ili su ti dali sami utrice??
Jesu ti dali kakve informacije u vezi vracenih embrija??

----------


## Optimist

Bravo, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Hvala!!!
Samo utrice.
Ništa, samo da su lijepi i ništa drugo

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala!!!
> Samo utrice.
> Ništa, samo da su lijepi i ništa drugo


Ufff jesu skrti na rijecima :/

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Hej, evo kuham ručak i kako su rekli da radim sve normalno...smijem li i času vina popiti uz jelo?  :Wink:  meni je to normalno

----------


## Varnica

> Hej, evo kuham ručak i kako su rekli da radim sve normalno...smijem li i času vina popiti uz jelo?  meni je to normalno


Ma smiješ! I dodaj lagane šetnje u svoju rutinu, radi bolje prokrvljenosti.
Pazi da ne nosiš ništa teško. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Hvala ti!
Ne dižem ništa, još sam doma, pon nisam šetala, al sad svaki dan šećem, u pon idem raditi. Neću dizati dječicu, samo cu ih grliti i maziti i zezat ćemo se i malo učiti, mislim da će mi to dobro doći da prođe tjedan, do bete brže.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Hej, da se malo javim...
Svi pišu (uglavnom) da su napuhnute od utrica, ja nisam!!!! Nije mi ni napuhan ni tvrd trbuh i nemam problem sa zatvorom, čak suprotno, idem po dva puta dnevno?? Umorna sam... Cice jesu bolne onako sa vanjske strane. Ponekad boli kao da cu dobiti taj čas, prekjučer me bolio želudac jako... 
valjda je danas 4dpt? Ili 3? Ako je u pon bio transfer?
Nisam osjetila nikakvo ubadanje, probadanje...samo takva bol kao menstrualna, tupa i trajna, traje neko vrijeme pa onda ništa pa opet...i to je to

----------


## sanjka

> Hej, da se malo javim...
> Svi pišu (uglavnom) da su napuhnute od utrica, ja nisam!!!! Nije mi ni napuhan ni tvrd trbuh i nemam problem sa zatvorom, čak suprotno, idem po dva puta dnevno?? Umorna sam... Cice jesu bolne onako sa vanjske strane. Ponekad boli kao da cu dobiti taj čas, prekjučer me bolio želudac jako... 
> valjda je danas 4dpt? Ili 3? Ako je u pon bio transfer?
> Nisam osjetila nikakvo ubadanje, probadanje...samo takva bol kao menstrualna, tupa i trajna, traje neko vrijeme pa onda ništa pa opet...i to je to


Danas si 4 dnt.
Ovo sto pises zvuci obecavajuce...
Bolje je da ides dva puta vec nikako ; )
Kad si ti rekli betu da vadis??

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Pozlatile ti se rijeci...
Hvala!!! 
14.dan su rekli 
To znaci ponedjeljak ili utorak? Onaj za sisvete?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Sad vidim glupost koju sam napisala, ne iza sisveta nego tjedan prije :Wink:

----------


## Tinaele

Cure trebala bi vasu pomoc naime suprug i ja radimo na bebi vec 2 godine skupili smo sve papire i sad trebamo samo otic po uputnicu za petrovu. Pa nas zanima dali se mora narucivati ili samo dodjes s uputnicom i ako se mora naruciti koliko se ceka?

----------


## Tinaele

Treballa bi pomoc oko narucivanja u petrovoj

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Evo 8dpt, sve isto, nikakvih promjena kod mene, ne znam kako bih se trebala osjećati sada?
Trebam li ovo prebaciti na temu nakon transfera ili smijem ovdje pitati?
Nisam našla u pretraživaču temu o ulju noćurka, pije li neka od vas i sto mislite o tome? Možda bi bilo dobro piti sada, a možda se ne bi smjelo?

----------


## ispodvolta

Pozdrav svim curama, prvi put se javljam i prvi put odlazim na Ivf. Nakon dugih 6 godina i vanmaterničnih trudnoća došlo je i do ovoga. U postupak krećem već sljedeći tjedan, naravno kad dobijem mengu. Pošto nisam iz Zagreba jedino što mi nije jasno je što ako dobijem popodne kako ću taj dan računati, s obzirom na to da su mi rekli da 2 d.c.moram ujutro u 7:30 doći po lijekove sa svim dokumentima i nalazima. E sad sve je to spremno samo ne znam kako ću računati drugi dan,jer u zadnje vrijeme znam dobiti popodne, ako se to dogodi ja moram njima na mail javiti kako sam skužila samo ne znam kako ću se brzinom svjetlosti stvoriti u Zagrebu?

----------


## zrinkica

> Evo 8dpt, sve isto, nikakvih promjena kod mene, ne znam kako bih se trebala osjećati sada?
> Trebam li ovo prebaciti na temu nakon transfera ili smijem ovdje pitati?
> Nisam našla u pretraživaču temu o ulju noćurka, pije li neka od vas i sto mislite o tome? Možda bi bilo dobro piti sada, a možda se ne bi smjelo?


Samo ti piši, mene sve zanima. Nadam se da i mi uskoro krećemo u ivf. 
Za ulje noćurka nisam ni čula. Gdje si to čitala?

----------


## sanjka

> Evo 8dpt, sve isto, nikakvih promjena kod mene, ne znam kako bih se trebala osjećati sada?
> Trebam li ovo prebaciti na temu nakon transfera ili smijem ovdje pitati?
> Nisam našla u pretraživaču temu o ulju noćurka, pije li neka od vas i sto mislite o tome? Možda bi bilo dobro piti sada, a možda se ne bi smjelo?


Nemoj sad na svoju ruku nis piti.
Imas jos do bete a vrijeme sporo ide....puzevim korakom.
Pridruzi se ako zelis curama na temi nakon transfera  :Wink:

----------


## ispodvolta

Pozdrav svima,nova sam i prvi puta na forumu. Evo nakon 6 dugih godina i tri prirodne ali neuspjele trudnoće i na kraju vađenja jajovoda i ja sam se našla u vašoj koži. Već sljedeći tjedan moram biti u petrovoj točnije kad dobijem mengu. Rekli su mi da se javim 2 d.c jer moram uzeti lijekove.  E sad, kako ja nisam u Zagrebu i ne mogu se baš tako brzo gore stvoriti zanima me što ako mengu dobijem popodne ili večer?  Uporno zovem ambulantu na br 01/ 4604723, taj broj piše na nalazu ali nitko ne diže slušalicu. Strah me da ne zakasnim. Inače,jako sam zadovoljna s doktoricom i svima,jako su fini i pristupačni,meni to jako puno znači. A sada ne znam kako da se osjećam, strah me razočaranja, ali znam da moram biti spremna i na to. Nadam se da će mi netko ubrzo odgovoriti.

----------


## zrinkica

> Pozdrav svima,nova sam i prvi puta na forumu. Evo nakon 6 dugih godina i tri prirodne ali neuspjele trudnoće i na kraju vađenja jajovoda i ja sam se našla u vašoj koži. Već sljedeći tjedan moram biti u petrovoj točnije kad dobijem mengu. Rekli su mi da se javim 2 d.c jer moram uzeti lijekove.  E sad, kako ja nisam u Zagrebu i ne mogu se baš tako brzo gore stvoriti zanima me što ako mengu dobijem popodne ili večer?  Uporno zovem ambulantu na br 01/ 4604723, taj broj piše na nalazu ali nitko ne diže slušalicu. Strah me da ne zakasnim. Inače,jako sam zadovoljna s doktoricom i svima,jako su fini i pristupačni,meni to jako puno znači. A sada ne znam kako da se osjećam, strah me razočaranja, ali znam da moram biti spremna i na to. Nadam se da će mi netko ubrzo odgovoriti.


Posalji im mail. Tako najbrze odgovaraju. Barem meni.
Imas na nalazu adresu. Ja isto nisam iz zg pa mi nije bas tako jednostavno doci. Ja kad sam ih pitala sto ako je 3dc kroz vikend, rekli su mi nek dodem 1dc. Nije ni meni to jednodtavno za izvesti. Ali bila sam jednom u subotu na uzv i bili su sestra i dr tamo pa mislim da nije problem doci kroz vikend. 

Sretno!

----------


## Varnica

Ako dobiješ mengu do 17 popodne, to se računa kao prvi dan. Ako dobiješ poslje 17 h- sljedeći dan se računa kao prvi dan ciklusa.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## laine

Prvi dan menge ti se računa baš kad procuriš, ne kad se pokaže, a drugi dan odi tamo, čak i ako je vikend, ali idi ujutro, pol 8-8.

----------


## ispodvolta

Hvala vam na odgovorima. U međuvremenu sam poslala poruku na njihov mail i odmah su mi odgovorili. Zanima me da li se treba nešto posebno prije postupka pripremati, da li je nešto potrebno dodatno uzimati ili na nešto paziti?

----------


## dupin27

Dobar dan jel mi mozete preporuciti mpo doktora u Petrovoj

----------


## laine

Dr Banović, ljubazna, odvoji vremena za pacijenta, draga, stručna i nježna kod zahvata i pregleda.

----------


## dupin27

hvala

----------


## Varnica

> Dobar dan jel mi mozete preporuciti mpo doktora u Petrovoj


Prof. Vrčić
Ako možeš, odi kod njega.

----------


## dupin27

I mislila sam kod njega, ali sam negdje pročitala da on vise ne radi postupke

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Sad kad sam ja bila radio je

----------


## zrinkica

> Dobar dan jel mi mozete preporuciti mpo doktora u Petrovoj


Dinka Pavičić Baldani

----------


## Tinaele

Cure nova sam ovdje bili kod doktora u petrovoj kod tomicica. Jel ima tko kakva iskustva s njime?  I imam jedno pitanje koliko se duho otprilike ceka od prvog pregleda do postupka

----------


## Varnica

> I mislila sam kod njega, ali sam negdje pročitala da on vise ne radi postupke


Nije radio neko vrijeme. Od početka ove godine radi opet.

----------


## Hopsica

Pozdrav svima, evo i mi krećemo u MPO postupak. S obzirom da mi je ovo prvi put moram priznati da sam se iznenadila sa brzinom kojom sam dobila termin za prvi dogovor u Petrovoj. 27.10 sam poslala mail i Već za 16.11. sam naručena kod doktorice Maje Banović. Jel mi može tko reći što očekivati i kakva je doktorica? Jel bio netko kod nje... inače naš problem je loš spermiogram - astenozoospermia, Tnx

----------


## legal alien

> I mislila sam kod njega, ali sam negdje pročitala da on vise ne radi postupke


Radi Vrcko, vise nije predstojnik klinike pa je back in the game. Jedina moja zamjerka je sto bi mi od 4 folikulometrije on bio na jednoj a ostale tri tko stigne. Doduse uvijek se potrudio biti na punkciji, transfer 50-50.
Ovaj zadnji dobitni nije bio. 
Ako sam dobro skuzila svi dr u Petrovoj rade sve, od postupaka, operacija, poroda....pa sad ako uleti neka hitna operacija naravno da mu folikulometrija nije na listi prioriteta.

----------


## legal alien

Ima li tko frisak sa FETa? Rekli su mi prvi uzv 8-10 dan ciklusa. 

Koju uputnicu uzeti? S obzirom da je samo FET ne ide ista kao i za stimulirani ili da?

----------


## ispodvolta

Ej curke,ja sam evo danas 8 dan ciklusa na svakom imam po 4 folikula,kaže doktorica da su ok,neki su veći neki manji. Danas sam i vadila krv, u nedjelju opet ultrazvuk. Koje veličine folikuli moraju biti da bi se išlo na punkciju, jer vidim da svaka ide različite dane? I kada bude punkcija da li moj muž može uzorak donijeti sa sobom ili mora tamo?  Ne znam da li oni dozvoljavaju da se donese?

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Može pomoć plsss ??
Koliko se čeka u Petrovoj od prvog pregleda do postupka?? Koliko mjeseci ili ciklusa ako netko zna??

----------


## laine

Ja sam čekala 2 mjeseca, tj odmah ciklus iza svih prikupljenih nalaza. Prvi pregled mi je rekla koji nalazi mi fale a na drugom mi je dala terapiju s kojom sam krenula kad sam dobila mengu. To je bilo u rujnu, ne znam kako je sada.

----------


## mono111

Laine, hvala.
Nadam se da ce i meni ako cu morati biti tako brzo.
 :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

> Ej curke,ja sam evo danas 8 dan ciklusa na svakom imam po 4 folikula,kaže doktorica da su ok,neki su veći neki manji. Danas sam i vadila krv, u nedjelju opet ultrazvuk. Koje veličine folikuli moraju biti da bi se išlo na punkciju, jer vidim da svaka ide različite dane? I kada bude punkcija da li moj muž može uzorak donijeti sa sobom ili mora tamo?  Ne znam da li oni dozvoljavaju da se donese?


na oko 14-18 mm ide stoperica, pa 36 sati nakon punkcija. cesto vade i estradiol. barem u petrovoj. i na osnovu toga odluce kad ide stoperica. 
koliko znam suprug tamo daje uzorak. nisam sigurna da se moze donjeti. ali pitaj kad ponovno budes na folikulometriji.

----------


## ispodvolta

Cure koja je razlika između transfera 3 ili 5 dan?  Je li 5 dan bolje od 3 dana? Meni vraćaju 2 embrija nakon 3 dana.

----------


## zrinkica

Cure stigli moji nalazi hormona 2dc
LH 4.9 (1.8-11)
Fsh 5.9 (3.0-8.1)
Amh 33. I sad tu piše da sve više od 18.4 je povišena konc. 
Ima možda koja od vas tako visok amh?

----------


## laine

Zrinkica što veći amh to bolje. Visok je iznad 48, to se zna pokazati kod policističnih jajnika i u biti to znači da ti se amh i ne može odredit, tako je meni bilo. Amh od 33 je usudila bih se reči odličan.

----------


## zrinkica

Svi su nalazi dobro samo mi taj visok.  
Nadam se da će sad dobro pogoditi terapiju!

----------


## sanjka

> Cure stigli moji nalazi hormona 2dc
> LH 4.9 (1.8-11)
> Fsh 5.9 (3.0-8.1)
> Amh 33. I sad tu piše da sve više od 18.4 je povišena konc. 
> Ima možda koja od vas tako visok amh?


Zrinkica di si vadila ove hormone? Odnosno AMH?
Ako je mjerna jedinica u *pmol* onda tvoj amh od 33 spada u optimalnu plodnost i to je odlicno.

----------


## zrinkica

U Petrovoj i piše pmol.  I meni je čudno što piše da je do 18.4 zadovoljavajuća a sve iznad povišena konc.

----------


## zrinkica

Cure da li je koja bila na ivf krajem 12mj i početkom 1?

----------


## Inesz

> U Petrovoj i piše pmol.  I meni je čudno što piše da je do 18.4 zadovoljavajuća a sve iznad povišena konc.


referentne vrijednosti razlikuju se među laboratorijima, ali zbilja je vrlo neobično da se vrijednost AMH viša od 18, 4 pmol/L klasificira kao povišena koncetracija.

----------


## zrinkica

I meni je to čudno.  Samo kod njih piše tako.

----------


## MonaLi

Curke  :Smile: 
Da li znate da li se postupci planiraju za kraj 12.mj? Ovaj ciklus sam na AIH-u a idući AIH bi mi padao cca oko Božića, da računam da će mi taj preskočiti zbog praznika ili? 
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Meni su prošle godine odgodili za 1 mj.  Jer čiste lab.

----------


## MonaLi

Aha znaci da računam da nista od postupka... hvala  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

A možda se šta promijeni ove godine.

----------


## Varnica

> Curke 
> Da li znate da li se postupci planiraju za kraj 12.mj? Ovaj ciklus sam na AIH-u a idući AIH bi mi padao cca oko Božića, da računam da će mi taj preskočiti zbog praznika ili? 
> Hvala


Krajem godine nisu radili postupke zbog laboratorija, tako da je moguće da te prebace za prvi mjesec.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure, imam još samo dva pitanja, pred prvi postupak sam pa sam sva zbunjena.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Piše da moram donijeti potvrdu o zajedničkoj adresi (pošto nismo u braku), jel dovoljno kopirati osobne ili baš moram po tu potvrdu negdje? I gdje? :D

I da li to sve moram donijeti na dan Inseminacije ili već na prvu FM? U petak mi je prva FM pa sam baš sad naknap s tim.

Hvala puno unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Ja sam na folikulumetriju sve donijela.  
A za potvrdu ti ne znam.

----------


## antony34

MonaLi moras kod javnog biljeznika ovjeriti papir na kojem pise da zivite u izvanbracnoj vezi i to je to. Oboje se potpisete na taj papir i gotovo. To moras donijeti do punkcije ili aiha.

----------


## MonaLi

Oh odlično, tu potvrdu sutra vadim ali nisam bila ziher za ovu potvrdu o adresi, jer u nekim bolnicama traže baš potvrdu, a i meni na papiru piše "potvrda o zajedničkoj adresi", super, bitno da ne trebam na FM nositi pa ću sve pitati još tamo.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Može jedno pitanje??
Mi živimo na istoj adresi, nismo vjencani , ali sam samo ja prijavljena na toj adresi.
On je prijavljen kod roditelja jos uvijek.
Ako idemo na neki od postupaka da li je potrebno samo kod javnog bilježnika dati izjavu da zivimo na istoj adresi, makar nismo oboje prijavljeni tamo?

----------


## niki78

Pozdrav! Možete li mi možda reći na koji mail se može poslati mail sa uputnicom da me naruče za prvi pregled u Petrovoj? Slala sam na mail koji piše na netu ( 'predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr'), ali već 5 dana čekam povratni mail sa potvrdom da su me naručili i ništa :/

----------


## mono111

To je taj mail.
I ja sam jednom poslala i nikad mi nisu odgovorili.
Morati ces se zaputiti tamo !

----------


## zrinkica

Pošalji im svaki dan.  Meni jednom nisu odgovorili pa sam im za 3 dana opet poslala!

----------


## niki78

Poslala sam im već 2 puta i ništa...a pričekat ću još koji dan pa ću onda ipak morati do njih...hvala cure

----------


## Optimist

Meni vrlo brzo odgovore. Zadnji put nisu pa sam poslala opet; ispalo je da su mi i prvi put odmah odgovorili, ali mi taj mail nije stigao.

----------


## zrinkica

Pogledajte u spam.

----------


## niki78

danas su mi odgovorili i dali termin  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

*Mono* - odgovor na tvoje pitanje je nažalost ne, morate stvarno biti na istoj adresi jer ta izjava ti izgleda tako da ti sastaviš tu rečenicu o izvanbračnoj zajednici i da ste na istoj adresi a javni bilježnik dole lupi veliki pečat sa svim tvojim i partnerovim  podacima sa osobne. Tako izgleda moja izjava od neki dan. Znači piše adresa sa osobne.

----------


## mono111

MonaLi,
Hvala ti na odgovoru. To sam i mislila, mislim logicno je.
 :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Da, mislim ne znam sta zakon kaze o tome da izjaviš jedno a pise drugo... mozda je bolnici dovoljna izjava ali ne znam dal ce gledati adresu na kojoj ste prijavljeni. Kad ce ti trebati nazovi u bolnicu, super su sestre sve ti kažu.

----------


## mono111

Budem, ali onda je problem ako mijenjamo prebivaliste, tj.on, mora mijenjati i osobnu. To sve traje, a ne znam isto tako kako javni bilježnik priznaje ili ne priznaje samo taj papir o promjeni prebivališta..
A kad ste u braku? Treba se donijeti vjencani list??

----------


## laine

Mono kad si u braku nosiš vjenčani list. Ali daj provjeri to za adresu, moji susjedi su isto prijavljeni na različitim adresama, potpisali tu izjavu i išli na ivf na sv duh. Neću tvrdit 100% da ti ne treba ista adresa, ali ovo za susjede znam sigurno, pa provjeri.

----------


## MonaLi

Javni bilježnik niti ne čita tekst na izjavi. On samo ovjerava da ste vi to potpisali ispred njega. Na pečatu pise da on ne odgovara za pisani tekst i da samo ovjerava potpise.

----------


## Inesz

drage cure, jesam li dobro shvatila da vas traže potvrdu o izvanbračnoj zajednici i drugu potvrdu o zajedničkoj adresi?

----------


## mono111

Cure hvala.
Najlakse je onda otici kod Maticara, hehe  :Smile:  nego ovjeravati ovo kod javnog.
Bas cu provjeriti, zvati cu iduci tj.pa javim, bas me sad zanima??

Inesz, kakvu potvrdu o zajednockoj adresi?? Gdje se to uzme?

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala cure, imam još samo dva pitanja, pred prvi postupak sam pa sam sva zbunjena. 
> *Piše da moram donijeti potvrdu o zajedničkoj adresi* (pošto nismo u braku), jel dovoljno kopirati osobne ili baš moram po tu potvrdu negdje? I gdje? :D
> 
> I da li to sve moram donijeti na dan Inseminacije ili već na prvu FM? U petak mi je prva FM pa sam baš sad naknap s tim.
> 
> Hvala puno unaprijed





> Oh odlično, tu potvrdu sutra vadim ali nisam bila ziher za ovu potvrdu o adresi, jer u nekim bolnicama traže baš potvrdu, a i meni na papiru piše _"potvrda o zajedničkoj adresi"_, super, bitno da ne trebam na FM nositi pa ću sve pitati još tamo.
> Hvala





> *Mono* - odgovor na tvoje pitanje je nažalost ne, morate stvarno biti na istoj adresi jer ta izjava ti izgleda tako da ti sastaviš tu rečenicu o *izvanbračnoj zajednici* i da ste na istoj adresi a javni bilježnik dole lupi veliki pečat sa svim tvojim i partnerovim  podacima sa osobne. Tako izgleda moja izjava od neki dan. Znači piše adresa sa osobne.


Ovdje ste pisale o dvije stvari:
-izjava o izvanbračnoj zajednici
-potvrda o zajedničkoj adresi


U Narodnim novinama 70/2013 objavljeni su pravilnici koji se odnose na Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji (»Narodne novine«, br. 86/2012). Među objavljenim pravilnicima nema onog o obrascu kojim se dokazivanja izvanbračna veza. 

Jedini pravilnik o obrascu za izvanbračne veze je iz doba prethodnog MPO zakona koji je važio od 2009.-2012.
http://www.propisi.hr/print.php?id=9915

_OBRAZAC IZJAVE O IZVANBRAČNOJ ZAJEDNICI

"Radi ostvarivanja prava na medicinsku oplodnju, slobodnom voljom izjavljujemo da živimo u izvanbračnoj zajednici kao životnoj zajednici neudane žene i neoženjenog muškarca, te da niti jedno od nas ne živi u drugoj izvanbračnoj zajednici u smislu Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji.
Mjesto i datum:
Ime, prezime i OIB izvanbračnih drugova:
Potpisi izvanbračnih drugova: "_

Prema važećem zakonu izvanbračni partneri dužni su donijeti ovjerenu izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici. Nigdje se ne spominje da se radi ostvarivanja prava na liječenje izvanbračni partneri trebaju donositi ili ovjeravati bilo kakve izjave o tome da imaju isto prebivalište, tj. istu adresu. 
Čini se da su se ovi u Petrovoj malo zanijeli, da nepotrebno maltretiraju pacijentice i pacijente. Još samo fali da šalju neku ćudorednu policiju koja bi provjeravala tko prebiva na kojoj adresi. Vi ste dali izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici, svojim potpisom jamčite da je ovjereni sadržaj istinit, javni bilježnik je to ovjerio i gotovo. Svejedno, gdje je čija adresa s osobne. 

Donesite izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici i gotovo. Ako tko bude problematizirao različite adrese koje će biti navedene na toj izjavi o izvanbračnoj zajednici, recite im da pogrešno tumače zakon i da vam radi različitih adresa na osobnim iskaznicama nemaju pravo uskratiti liječenje.

Naravno, pametno je i dužni ste, kad već živite na istoj adresi, prijaviti se na tu adresu u skladu sa Zakonom o prebivalištu.  :Smile: 



Kao da neplodnim parovima nije dosta njihove muke, sad su se dosjetili one koji nisu u braku gnjaviti i ovim o tome da moraju biti iste adrese na osobnim iskaznicama!

----------


## mono111

Inesz,
Hvalaa

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala Inesz  :Wink: 
Ja sam u taj tekst samo dodala rečenicu "i stanujemo na istoj adresi" negdje u sredini i to je to. Čisto da mogu reci da pise. I rekla mi žena tamo da je dobro. 
Ma znam da pretjeruju ali nikome se neda svađati s njima, i to sto kažeš, koda nemamo dovoljno briga.

----------


## zrinkica

Bok svima, 
Ja sam danas bila u petrovoj i uspjeli smo se dogovoriti za kraj 1 mjeseca za prvi ivf. U 1 mj idem po OVALEAP injekcije. 
Ima koja od vaas iskustva s njima?

----------


## žuška

do 20.12 rade nakon toga ne

----------


## žuška

ja sam imala transfer na pun mjehur i bio je bingo

----------


## žuška

> Ma neces  
> Ja sam uvijek jedno pol sata prije transfera bocu od pola litre tekucine popila na dva puta i to je bilo sasvim dovoljno dok dodjes na red. Jer jedno 45 min.do sat vremena ces imati potrebu za mokrenjem od popijene tekucine. 
> Nije potrebno sad ono litru tekucine popit pa na stolu doslovno nemozes izdrzati od pritiska.
> Transfer uopce ne boli...bez brige.


ja sam imala transfer na pun mjehur i bio je bingo

----------


## sanjka

> ja sam imala transfer na pun mjehur i bio je bingo


Zuska pa pol litre kad popijes je dovoljno jer je kapacitet mjehura oko 3 dcl. Pa tak da se ne treba bas nalijevati tekucinom previse pa tam dok cekas skakuces u mjestu.
Cestitam!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Ne rade transfere iza 20.12 ili uopće ne rade ni uzv ni nista? 
Jel netko zna kad počinju raditi? Ja betu vadim 21.12 i zanima me kad bi mogla opet na AIH, računam na prvi uzv oko 5.1, ako ako ne rade onda ne znam :/

----------


## zrinkica

Meni je rekla da neću u postupak a 1dc bi mi bio oko nove godine.

----------


## MonaLi

Ma daj? Hmmm onda vjerojatno ni ja necu, a glupo da ih nema toliko dugo... ali ok... :/

----------


## snelly85

Cure moze pomoc,moje postupke vidite u potpisu :'(
Odlucila sam promijenit kliniku,ovaj postupak u 11.mj sam radila u Vinogradskoj.
Sada bi ueljela otic u Petrovu ali kako da se narucim kad je meni D1 uputnica u Vinogradskoj,a ginekologica mi ne zeli izdat drugu posto ova vrijedi 1.god?

----------


## MonaLi

Bas glupo, meni je moja dala novu za Petrovu, pa mislim imas pravo mijenjati kliniku. Neka ti da običnu uputnicu? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

*snelly* zao mi je zbog negativne bete.

Kakve su to gluposti. Jesi ju vec pitala za uputnicu??
Pitam zbog toga jer si tek jucer vadila betu!!!

A sto da se zagubila uputnica??
Mogli su ju ovi u Vg a i ti izgubiti, i sto bi onda!!
Jel bi i onda te odbila dati novu!! 
Mislim prestrasno :/

----------


## Petticoat

Ej neka ti da obicnu za pregled i onda ce ti napisat u Petrovoj sta dalje i onda ti na temelju toga mora dat uputnicu.

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

> meni klomifeni nisu pomogli jer nisam nikako reagirala na njih a i ja imam endometriozu pa je rizik uzimanja klomića velik..
> što se tiče krvžice sačekaj koji dan ja vjerujem da će proći, hormoni su luda stvar..


*aurora* ako ovo citas pliz na koju velicinu folikula si primila stop u postupku 10/2016.?????

----------


## aurora079

bili su mi oko 17, 18, 20, 21

----------


## sanjka

> bili su mi oko 17, 18, 20, 21


Da malo cudno da su i ovi od 17, 18 puknuli.
Predpostavljam da si i Cetrotide ili Orgalutran isto uzimala??

Sve u svemu pre pre strasno!!

----------


## sanjka

I nadam se da ti ovo nisu uzeli kao potrosen postupak!!!

----------


## NelaR

> I nadam se da ti ovo nisu uzeli kao potrosen postupak!!!


na zalost u Petrovoj to racunaju u potroseni postupak jer su potrosili ljekove. Kad mi je pukao u prirodnom onda je prof. rekla ponovit ce, ovo su bile samo folikulometrije, ali u stimuliranom kad su mi pukli, sto je malo cudno da se dogodi, pogotovo sto sam bila u ZG i mogla sam doci svaki dan na folikulometriju, nikom nista  :Sad:

----------


## sanjka

> na zalost u Petrovoj to racunaju u potroseni postupak jer su potrosili ljekove. Kad mi je pukao u prirodnom onda je prof. rekla ponovit ce, ovo su bile samo folikulometrije, ali u stimuliranom kad su mi pukli, sto je malo cudno da se dogodi, pogotovo sto sam bila u ZG i mogla sam doci svaki dan na folikulometriju, nikom nista


Nela nemam rijeci.
Znaci nikako se ne moze izboriti za to da je njihova
greska i da ponove postupak??

Ne znam, ja bi ih valjda tuzila!!!

Jel imas jos postupaka preko hzzo-a??

----------


## aurora079

Meni je ovo zadnji pokušaj, premda su mi kada se to dogodilo s pucanjem rekli da nije to baš tako i da imam ja još šanse ali evo sada kažu da mi je ovaj 4. pokušaj zadnji stimulirani. Nisam koristila ništa od lijekova za sprečavanje pucanja folikula jer mi se to sada prvi put desilo.. svaki put smo se borili da narastu uopće dovoljno..
NelaR koliko si ti stimuliranih imala?

----------


## sanjka

> Meni je ovo zadnji pokušaj, premda su mi kada se to dogodilo s pucanjem rekli da nije to baš tako i da imam ja još šanse ali evo sada kažu da mi je ovaj 4. pokušaj zadnji stimulirani. Nisam koristila ništa od lijekova za sprečavanje pucanja folikula jer mi se to sada prvi put desilo.. svaki put smo se borili da narastu uopće dovoljno..
> NelaR koliko si ti stimuliranih imala?


Aurora sretno u novom pokusaju, ako sam dobro skuzila da ides skoro u taj 4. zadnji??

Ne zelim vise uopce komentirati to sto rade po Petrovoj.
Igraju se s zenama kao djeca s pikulama!!!!

----------


## zrinkica

Ja sam danas išla po lijekove. Rekli su mi da izdaju lijekove oko 11, ali su mi ih ipak dali pošto sam prvi put i nisam iz ZG.  Stalno nešto mijenjaju i izvode. Nije mk na kraju rekla ni u kolko sati se moram pikati.

----------


## aurora079

Ja idem u drugom mjesecu. Trebala sam u prvom jer su me tako naručili. Došli smo prošlu srijedu po lijekove i oni kažu da nema mog doktora i da li želim drugi termin ili da me netko drugi primi. Pošto nisam iz Zg i nije mi zgodno ni putovati niti tražiti još jedan dan godišnjeg rekla sam neka me pregleda netko drugi. Doktorica je bila ok i pokušala me nagovoriti da idemo sad u prirodni ciklus ali ja stvarno nemam živaca za nešto što je nemoguća misija pa sam rekla da ja ipak želim u stimulirani i tako ona kaže ok ali tek u drugom mjesecu jer sad po novom mora proći 4 mj od zadnjeg pokušaja i još mi kaže da po novom svi markeri i brisevi ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj!?!?! wtf!? i lijepo me poslali doma, bez lijekova i s brdom uputnica...

----------


## zrinkica

Da to sam vidjela,  sad svugdje podebljano piše, nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj. Znači za svaki postupak novi nalazi.

----------


## NelaR

> Nela nemam rijeci.
> Znaci nikako se ne moze izboriti za to da je njihova
> greska i da ponove postupak??
> 
> Ne znam, ja bi ih valjda tuzila!!!
> 
> Jel imas jos postupaka preko hzzo-a??


Za pucanje kao nisu oni krivi, to se ne moze znati, 
kad su mi zeznuli postupak i prekinuli, onda mi je prof. Šprem produzila na iduci mj. ponovo, 
ali tri folikula u tom postupku bespovratno izgubljena, a u tom nastavku uz hrpu ljekova bio samo jedan tako da usrano skroz  :Sad: 

Mi nemamo vise preko HZZa, upravo sam u postupku u IVF poliklinici.
Prof. Šimunic mi je rekao na prvom razgovoru, da ih je ON sve u Petrovoj jako dobro naucio sve o IVF,
ali s obzirom na financije oni stalno kemijaju i improviziraju, pa to ispadne tako kako ispadne.
Smatra da smo izgubili jako puno vremena nepotrebno i da s drugcijim ljekovima mozemo dobiti 4-5 JS u jednom postupku (toliko nisam dobila u 8 postupaka u Petrovoj) 
Napravili su mi histeroskopiju, skreching i krenula sam s Elonvom 150, pa dalje predviđen Orgalutran.

Vidjet cemo sta ce biti  :Undecided: 

Trebalo bi u tim postupcima preko HZZOa inzistirati da se dokupe ljekovi koji su njima preskupi
lakse je kupiti npr. Elonvu za 3160kn i Orgalutran ili stopericu za 300kn kad ne moras platiti jos i 8500kn postupak,
dok u privatnom postupku placas sve odjednom.

----------


## NelaR

> Meni je ovo zadnji pokušaj, premda su mi kada se to dogodilo s pucanjem rekli da nije to baš tako i da imam ja još šanse ali evo sada kažu da mi je ovaj 4. pokušaj zadnji stimulirani. Nisam koristila ništa od lijekova za sprečavanje pucanja folikula jer mi se to sada prvi put desilo.. svaki put smo se borili da narastu uopće dovoljno..
> NelaR koliko si ti stimuliranih imala?


Pise sve u potpisu.  :Smile: 
5 stimuliranih i 3 prirodnjaka

----------


## sanjka

> Za pucanje kao nisu oni krivi, to se ne moze znati, 
> kad su mi zeznuli postupak i prekinuli, onda mi je prof. Šprem produzila na iduci mj. ponovo, 
> ali tri folikula u tom postupku bespovratno izgubljena, a u tom nastavku uz hrpu ljekova bio samo jedan tako da usrano skroz 
> 
> Mi nemamo vise preko HZZa, upravo sam u postupku u IVF poliklinici.
> Prof. Šimunic mi je rekao na prvom razgovoru, da ih je ON sve u Petrovoj jako dobro naucio sve o IVF,
> ali s obzirom na financije oni stalno kemijaju i improviziraju, pa to ispadne tako kako ispadne.
> Smatra da smo izgubili jako puno vremena nepotrebno i da s drugcijim ljekovima mozemo dobiti 4-5 JS u jednom postupku (toliko nisam dobila u 8 postupaka u Petrovoj) 
> Napravili su mi histeroskopiju, skreching i krenula sam s Elonvom 150, pa dalje predviđen Orgalutran.
> ...


Hahaha.......
Eto sve je rekao dr. Š. pametnome dosta  :Wink:  

Nela to si sad radila histero kod dr. Š prije samog postupka ili??

----------


## aurora079

Nela da li si imala 5 stimuliranih besplatnih?

----------


## NelaR

> Nela da li si imala 5 stimuliranih besplatnih?


Da, ustvari imas pravo na 4 ali mi zadnji postupak prof. Kasum otkazao zbog navodne ovulacije, koju je on vidio po krvi, iako je bilo tri folikula i samo je jedan puknuo, bio je vikend i on je bio dezuran.
Kad sam u pon. , na moje inzistiranje dosla kod prof. Šprem, koja me i vodi, ona je bila u šoku, nije imala pojma šta se desilo, zvala sestru da joj donese papire, gledala me ultrazvukom, i vidjela još uvijek dva velika folikula, ali s obzirom da mi je prekinuta terapija dva dana, nisam mogla dalje na aspiraciju,
vec je napisala da se iduci mjesec nastavlja ovaj postupak i ponovno mi dala ljekove.

Ma drama cijela!  :Sad:  I da nisam bila uporna i tvrdoglava te inzistirala na njenom pregledu, bilo bi nikom nista.

----------


## sanjka

> Da, ustvari imas pravo na 4 ali mi zadnji postupak prof. Kasum otkazao zbog navodne ovulacije, koju je on vidio po krvi, iako je bilo tri folikula i samo je jedan puknuo, bio je vikend i on je bio dezuran.
> Kad sam u pon. , na moje inzistiranje dosla kod prof. Šprem, koja me i vodi, ona je bila u šoku, nije imala pojma šta se desilo, zvala sestru da joj donese papire, gledala me ultrazvukom, i vidjela još uvijek dva velika folikula, ali s obzirom da mi je prekinuta terapija dva dana, nisam mogla dalje na aspiraciju,
> vec je napisala da se iduci mjesec nastavlja ovaj postupak i ponovno mi dala ljekove.
> 
> Ma drama cijela!  I da nisam bila uporna i tvrdoglava te inzistirala na njenom pregledu, bilo bi nikom nista.


Nela svaka cast za prof. Šprem i za tvoju upornost.
Znaci sve se moze kad si dosadan i kad ne odustajes
i kad inzistiras na nekim stvarima.

Onda im sve pada u vodu pa nismo mi krivi dogodi se.

Steta da ovaj zadnji postupak nije uspio sa 10 -stanicnim embrijem!!!

Nela sretno!!!

----------


## NelaR

DA!!  :Smile: 
da sad idem ispocetka a znam sve ovo sto sam naucila u ove tri godine gdje bi mi bio kraj!  :Wink: 

Sigurno bi inzistirala da nadokupim ljekove za protokol, koji su mi potrebni da bi bila bolja stimulacija! Dovoljno je da dr na papiru napise ljekove i doze i lupi zig i potpis , pa da mozes u ljekarni naruciti i kupiti ljekove, njima treba pokrice da nisu prodali nesto bez ljecnickog nadzora. 
Znaci ja sam sad Elonvu kupila doslovce sa papiricem iz bloka na kojem je rukom napisao dr. ime ljeka i dozu i sestre su mi lupile njegov zig.  :Undecided:

----------


## zrinkica

Cure koje ste na eutiroxu, je li vam nakon pikanja skočio tsh?

----------


## Varnica

Ja sam prošle godine išla u protokol s Elonvom (plus puregon i orgalutran) i dobila sam par jajnih stanica isto kao i stimulacijom menopurima. 
Tako da nitko ne može tvrditi da drugi protokol daje čuda. 
Pogotovo ne netko tko se tako dugo bavi potpomognutom kao Šimunić. :/

----------


## maliandeo32

pozz svim trudilicama, trudnicama i rodiljama.
imam jedno pitanje i trebala bih vašu pomoć.
mi smo prvu trudnoću nakon 3 godine i klomifena 3 ciklusa uspjeli iz spontanog. Kad smo postupak odgodili 2012. na jesen, dogodila se spontana trudnoća.
ali 2013. je suprug imao operaciju debelog crijeva i nešto su mu zeznuli te sada sperma ne izlazi van već se vraća u mokračni mjehur...ima li tko takvu situaciju i kojoj doktorici ili doktoru da idemo po vašim iskustvima.
hvala

----------


## sara79

> Meni je ovo zadnji pokušaj, premda su mi kada se to dogodilo s pucanjem rekli da nije to baš tako i da imam ja još šanse ali evo sada kažu da mi je ovaj 4. pokušaj zadnji stimulirani. Nisam koristila ništa od lijekova za sprečavanje pucanja folikula jer mi se to sada prvi put desilo.. svaki put smo se borili da narastu uopće dovoljno..
> NelaR koliko si ti stimuliranih imala?


Aurora u postupku u kojem se ne koristi supresija ( cetrotide ili orgalutran) nakon stop injekcije se ne ceka 35, 36 sati do punkcije. To mora ici prije...30-33 sati od stop. Al ocito to ovi u petrovoj ne znaju dok nisu znali dobro reagirati.
Tako da znas za iduci put ako opet budes bez supresije.

Sretno!!!

----------


## sara79

*NelaR* sretno...u dobrim si rukama!!!

----------


## maliandeo32

molim vas malu pomoć i savjet kod koga da idemo???
ja   32god- pco, anovulatorni ciklusi, višak kila
mm 36god- retrogradna ejakulacija....
ne bi htjela ići kod doktora koji će nas rzvlačiti nego odmah da krenemo kako treba...

----------


## LF2

Mi imamo nalaze hepatitisa i ovjeru o zajednickom stanovanju od 11.2015. Ništa nam nisu rekli da moramo ponovno vaditi, sljedeći tjedan idem po lijekove. 
To smo sve vadili u 11.2015.kad smo bili na prvom postupku, još u 7mj 2016 bili na drugom i evo sad treći postupak IVF. 
Nije valjda da mi neće dati lijekove? Nitko ništa nije spomenuo nove nalaze?

----------


## Inesz

*LF2*,
je li vas traže da ukoliko niste u braku ovjerite kod javnog bilježnika:
1. izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici 
i 
2. izjavu o zajedničkom stanovanju?

----------


## LF2

> *LF2*,
> je li vas traže da ukoliko niste u braku ovjerite kod javnog bilježnika:
> 1. izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici 
> i 
> 2. izjavu o zajedničkom stanovanju?


Da, to su nas tražili prvi puta. I jedno i drugo, s time da smo njega morali prijaviti na adresu na kojoj sam ja....ma joj, komplikacije. Al poslije nisu ništa pitali. S time da je od prvog puta prošla godina dana.

----------


## MonaLi

Bok cure,
ovaj ciklus sam bila na AIH-u kod dr.Šprem ali nisam nikako reagirala na Klomifen i ciklus je prekinut i AIH nije obavljen,
idući ciklus mi je rekla da idemo u prirodan AIH... bojim se da ni tako neće upaliti (ne vidim razlog zakaj me makla sa tableta).
da li ja mogu tražiti IVF ukoliko ciklus opet bude prekinuti? Imamo li uopće mi pravo tražiti koji postupak želimo? U 3mj obavila sam samo jedan AIH, već sam luda...

----------


## zrinkica

Mona,  meni je dr Pavičić rekla da se ide na 4 aiha.  Mislim da pošto nemaš nemu tešku dijagnozu a i s tm je sve ok onda ćeš morati barem još taj jedan proći.  Ni meni nije jasno zašto forsiraju te inseminacije a nije veliki uspjeh. Meni su sad nakon 4 AIH. Opet nudili isto ili prirodni ivf. Rekla sam da ne želim, to mi je više mučenje.

----------


## MonaLi

*Zrinkica* - koja glupost, kad ću imati 2 AIH-a tražit ću je IVF...  Ajde da to kod mene ide odmah ali ovako gubim vrijeme.
I koja mi je svrha AIH-a bez stimulacije kad su moje anovulacije i glavni problem. Možda bi me Škvorc primio na IVF preko Hzzo, baš ću do njega na konzultacije sad u 2.mj...
Ček, nudili su ti i 5.Aih? Nisam znala da je to opće moguće...

----------


## zrinkica

Ma rekla mi je kao trebali bi ići na 6 aiha ali ako mi inzistiramo da možemo nakon 4 odustati.  Ma glupost.

----------


## MonaLi

Ma bezveze stvarno, nadam se da se neću dugo zadržati na tome,
thanks  :Smile:

----------


## lana985

Pozdrav cure
ja sam upravo u prvom postupku i ako bude sve kako treba uskoro me čeka prva punkcija koje me užasnooo strah.
molim vas da mi napišete kako to ide u petrovoj, ima li kakva anestezija? da li to stvarno tako jako boli?

Hvala

----------


## laine

Lana ja sam prošla punkciju u potpunoj anesteziji, bez ikakve, i samo neki koktel. Nije ti to toliko strašno, ja sam inače pravi pekmez ali ovo preživiš. U petrovoj sam dobila koktel, ja osobno nisam zaspala ali ima cure koje jesu, izvadili mi 5 jajnih stanica, ne traje dugo,  ovisi od osobe za bol, ja bih opisala kao malo jaču mengu. Sam ubod zaboli trenutno. Nemoj se brinut, zaista nije horor. Sretno!

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam dobila anesteziju, koja me je malo omamila, ali pomogla  :Smile: 

Sretno, ne boj se, tamo su stvarno divni!

----------


## LF2

Jučer išla po lijekove, dali mi, sve se dogovorili i tražili nalaze hepatitisa. I naravno, po novom 6 mjeseci. Reko, pa mogo mi je netko to i spomenuti! Al dali mi lijekove pa ću im ovo naknadno donijeti.
E da, punkcija mi je još i najbolji dio. Uvijek ih tražim da mi daju malo za doma te droge.

----------


## lana985

joj hvala vam, nadam se da će i meni dati te droge.. hehe

----------


## lana985

cure, da li anestezija za punkciju ovisi o broju folikula?bojim se da ih neće biti baš puno  :Sad: 
na 10. dc ima ih 8 od 10 mm
ako ih bude malo, znači da nema šanse da me uspavaju?

----------


## zrinkica

U stimuliranom postupku si?

----------


## aurora079

lana985 ne brini, ja sam bila tri puta i saki put dobiješ anesteziju. Ja sam imala 2 folikula npr. I fino te uspava, probudiš se i svee ti je super :D

----------


## Optimist

Meni su s dva folikula dali anesteziju. Sa mnom je bila curka s jednim folikulom, savjetovali su joj da je ne uzima, poslusala ih je, ali da je trazila, dobila bi je i ona.

----------


## Varnica

Mene su u prirodnjaku pitali da li želim i rekla sam da. Iako je sestra imala komentar zbog 1 js, nije me bilo briga. I taj put sam prespavala punkciju.

----------


## Optimist

> Mene su u prirodnjaku pitali da li želim i rekla sam da. Iako je sestra imala komentar zbog 1 js, nije me bilo briga. I taj put sam prespavala punkciju.


Ova curka koju sam spominjala da nije uzela anesteziju je pozalila, jako ju je boljelo. 

Ja bih i zbog jednog folikula inzistirala na anesteziji. 

Kazu da preko 90% pacijentica u tom slicaju odbija.

----------


## Optimist

.

----------


## zrinkica

Danas sam krenula s pikanjem. U subotu prvi uzv. 
U subotu ne prozivaju već kako ko dođe?

----------


## aurora079

> Danas sam krenula s pikanjem. U subotu prvi uzv. 
> U subotu ne prozivaju već kako ko dođe?


sretnoo!! šta si dobila za pikanje? Ja idem sutra po injekcije  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Hvala!  
Dobila sam ovaleap 225. Malo me strah prvog uzv. Nadam se da će sve biti kako treba. 
Aurora u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## lana985

Jutro cure..
Evo mene sa uzv..stanje je sljedece:1 folikul od 16mm,pa 14mm i dva po 13,5mm..znaci ukupno 4..i dr me poslao vaditi krv jer ako bude nalaz uredan vjetojatno danas dobivam stopericu.kaze on da sam bila u jako blagoj stimulaciji i da je to super ispalo.neznam sto da mislim,ne cini mi se bas bajna situacija  :Sad: 
Mislite da ovi od 13mm jos stignu danas narasti?jer stoperica zaustavlja njihov rast,zar ne?..pitala sam ga za aspiraciju za anesteziju,veli on obavezno opca sto mi je super, znači ipak daju opću ako imaš  malo folikula? super  :Smile: 
kako to ide sa anesteziologom? jel se to stigne obaviti prije punkcije taj dan? ili bolje da idem prije, tj  mom slučaju onda sutr ujutro? dobila sam uputnicu od njih za anesteziologa, znači samo se njemu tamo javim?

----------


## LF2

Ja sam dobila anesteziju i sa dva folikula i sa četiri. Kod anesteziologa nisam išla, samo sam ispunila onaj papir...Niti sam radila pretrage za anesteziju. 
Jesam, al kad sam išla na opću anesteziju za operativne zahvate.
Ovo što ti daju prilikom punkcije ti je ta "5 minutna anestezija" koja te malo uspava...I ne sekiraj, nećeš osjetiti ništa. I odmah ćeš doc k sebi. 
Vikendom, kako ko dođe, ne prozivaju. Neki doktori da, ovisi...Bus vidla.
Krv ti vade zbog estradiola koji mora bit ekvivalentan broju zrelih j.s. i tako će odlučiti za štopericu. Meni pred kraj svaki dan vade to i moram doc svaki dan dok ne odluče. Sve će bit ok.... 
Pratim vas, zanima me taj ovaleap...Čekam mengu i krećem  :Smile:  trebala bi ovih dana, nadam se.

----------


## Inesz

cure, sretno ~~~~~~~~~

*Lana985*, kakvu si stimulaciju primala? Kakva je dijagnoza kod tebe i tvog partnera?
Zašto su ti dali "jako blagu" stimulaciju?

----------


## aurora079

Po novom svi koji idu na aspiraciju pod bilo kojom anestezijom moraju proći anesteziologa i snimanje srca. Na prvom ivfu to nisam morala a na drugom su me tražili. Na trećem su uzeli papire od drugog ivfa.
Evo ja sam jučer bila po lijekove, dobila sam gonale i cetrotide i sada čekamo mengu  :Smile:

----------


## lana985

LF2..hvala ti na informacijama  :Smile:   :Smile: 

evo ipak sam  jučer primila još jednu injekciju menopura i danas ujutro bila na uzv, biti će izgleda 4 js, i ostale su narasle  :Smile: .. joj da, to vađenje krvi.. jučer sam vadila, danas isto.. sad čekam da mi jave da li danas primam štopericu i onda u sub punkcija..i da, riješila sam i anesteziloga danas, napisala je da pola sata prije punkcije mi daju nešto na D, ne sjećam se točno naziva, ali ugl pogledala sam na netu i piše da je to lijek za uspavljivanje..

super mi je što u Petrovoj sve ide tako brzo.. danas sam sve riješila (uzv, krv, ekg,anesteziolog) za manje od 1h..super  :Smile: 

InesZ.. ja nemam određenu dijagnozu,ali imam anovulacijske cikluse,  suprug ima teratozoospermiu.. tak nekak se to zove.. hehe..ugl pokušavamo prirodno više od godinu dana i ništa

----------


## zrinkica

Ja koristim ovaleap. Prvi put mi je pa sam još sva zbunjena i nervozna. Ali dobro je prošlo. Danas mi je treći dan pikanja!
Ima tko iskustva s Alamgea prenatal?

----------


## lana985

Evo sad sam tocno procitala sto su mi napisali
Premefikacija:pola sata prije punkcije tableta Dormicum
Nista ne pise za opcu.zna li koja od vas kakva je to tableta?jeste vi to dobile?

----------


## aurora079

> Evo sad sam tocno procitala sto su mi napisali
> Premefikacija:pola sata prije punkcije tableta Dormicum
> Nista ne pise za opcu.zna li koja od vas kakva je to tableta?jeste vi to dobile?


Koliko sam ja puta bila, nikada nisam dobila tabletu već injekciju u venu direktno na stolu, ništa pola sata prije.. Nadam se da nisu ništa mijenjali po tom pitanju..

----------


## lana985

Sad sam bas primila stopericu i pitala sam sestru za to..veli da je tableta za smirenje a da cu se za anesteziju tamo dogovoriti prije same punkcije sa anesteziologom koji bude tamo.
Aurora, jesi ti na razgovoru kad si bila kod anesteziologa prije punkcije njemu bas rekla da hoces opcu?jer mene to nije pitao a ja onak sva u zbrki zaboravila ga pitati..ili si bas na dan punkcije sve dogovorila?

----------


## aurora079

> Sad sam bas primila stopericu i pitala sam sestru za to..veli da je tableta za smirenje a da cu se za anesteziju tamo dogovoriti prije same punkcije sa anesteziologom koji bude tamo.
> Aurora, jesi ti na razgovoru kad si bila kod anesteziologa prije punkcije njemu bas rekla da hoces opcu?jer mene to nije pitao a ja onak sva u zbrki zaboravila ga pitati..ili si bas na dan punkcije sve dogovorila?


prvi put kada sam išla još nisu ni tražili anesteziologa i ono sve, to je bilo lani. Drugi put su to uveli ali me nisu pitali jel hoću ili neću. Kada sam došla do operacijske sale samo su me pitali jel imam kakvih želja i ja sam rekla da mi je zadnji put bilo super jer sam spavala i da mi opet tako slože.

----------


## LF2

Ja sam zadnji put bila u 7.mj i ništa, na stolu dobila anesteziju u venu, bez prethodnih anestezioloskih pretraga.
Al i da trebam, to se obavi u hodu kad ću na folikulometrije. Dosta su organizirani u Petrovoj.
Nekako mi vuče da će mi sutra prvi dan menge biti. Jako me zanima kako ćemo reagirati na taj Ovaleap. 
Sretno svima, družiti ćemo se ovih dana  :Wink:

----------


## LF2

> prvi put kada sam išla još nisu ni tražili anesteziologa i ono sve, to je bilo lani. Drugi put su to uveli ali me nisu pitali jel hoću ili neću. Kada sam došla do operacijske sale samo su me pitali jel imam kakvih želja i ja sam rekla da mi je zadnji put bilo super jer sam spavala i da mi opet tako slože.


Aurora, čitam dolje tvoju priču... Čekaj, folikuli pukli prije aspiracije? Pa kako su to oni tempirali? Kolko vidim, nije da si prvi put bila tamo? Joooojjjjj, kak me strah tih popratnih situacija. Em strepimo oko bete  ...Mislim da se takve stvari ne bi smjele dešavati baš zato što nisi prvi put bila? Jesi neku drugciju  terapiju imala ili?

----------


## aurora079

> Aurora, čitam dolje tvoju priču... Čekaj, folikuli pukli prije aspiracije? Pa kako su to oni tempirali? Kolko vidim, nije da si prvi put bila tamo? Joooojjjjj, kak me strah tih popratnih situacija. Em strepimo oko bete  ...Mislim da se takve stvari ne bi smjele dešavati baš zato što nisi prvi put bila? Jesi neku drugciju  terapiju imala ili?


pa imala sam prije toga dva ivfa bez pucanja folikula, zapravo svaki put jako sporo i teško rastu a tako je bilo i taj put.. bilo je 3 folikula do 15.og dana i nikako da dosegnu neku veličinu a išla sam s 375iu što i nisu male količine svaki put. I onda samo došla 15. dan i odjednom se pojavilo 7 folikula i svi pred pucanje. Nije bilo mog doktora i druga doktorica me poslala vaditi krv i navečer sam dobila štopericu. Kada sam stigla na operaciju zvali su me da prvo idem na ultrazvuk što mi je bilo čudno jer do tada nisam išla na ultrazvuk prije same aspiracije. I ona me pogleda i kaže "kao što sam i mislila s obzirom na nalaz estradiola, svi folikuli su puknuli i dva su se pretvorila u cistu"

----------


## LF2

Kužim, tako je meni bilo u jednom prirodnom...Ode u cistu. Ma najgore kad nema tvog doktora, zadnji moj IVF moja doktorica cijeli postupak bila na godišnjem i svaki put drugi doktor.
A moj prvi IVF od prvog dana UZV do transfera moj doktor, očito sam imala sreće po tom pitanju. Makar neuspjeh bio oba puta  :Sad:  
Al ipak bude neka sigurnost, još ako dugo imaš istog doktora...

----------


## lana985

Aurora..znači tebe isto na razgovoru sa ane. nisu ništa pitali kako hoćeš? tek na dan punkcije?
ma ja ću se tamo tako tresti od straha da će me sami uspavati.. hehe
ma iskreno, samo da mi nekako maknu strah,a ta tableta to navodno radi, stavi ste u stanje da ti je svejedno za sve.. bolove ću nekako izdržati

----------


## aurora079

> Aurora..znači tebe isto na razgovoru sa ane. nisu ništa pitali kako hoćeš? tek na dan punkcije?
> ma ja ću se tamo tako tresti od straha da će me sami uspavati.. hehe
> ma iskreno, samo da mi nekako maknu strah,a ta tableta to navodno radi, stavi ste u stanje da ti je svejedno za sve.. bolove ću nekako izdržati


Vjeruje mi išla sam na operaciju endometrioze i dobila sam to za smirenje prije operacije i bilo mi je taaako svejedno za sve hahah a nisam se osjećala nadrogirano već samo turbo smireno. Ali nema potrebe vjeruj mi, kada dođeš u sobu s drugim curkama, stvori se super atmosfera, svi se upoznamo, stvorila sam poznanstava s tim curama i još se čujem s njima.  :Smile:  Samo jedna napomena.. nakon buđenja iz anestezije pričaš i radiš stvari kojih se ne sjećaš :D Ja sam pisala pouruke i slala slike a da nemam blage veze da sam to radila hahaha

----------


## lana985

> Vjeruje mi išla sam na operaciju endometrioze i dobila sam to za smirenje prije operacije i bilo mi je taaako svejedno za sve hahah a nisam se osjećala nadrogirano već samo turbo smireno. Ali nema potrebe vjeruj mi, kada dođeš u sobu s drugim curkama, stvori se super atmosfera, svi se upoznamo, stvorila sam poznanstava s tim curama i još se čujem s njima.  Samo jedna napomena.. nakon buđenja iz anestezije pričaš i radiš stvari kojih se ne sjećaš :D Ja sam pisala pouruke i slala slike a da nemam blage veze da sam to radila hahaha



hahaha.. znači mobitelj ne nosim sa sobom  :Smile:  :Smile: 
a jesi nakon tog lijeka za smirenje dobila i pravu anesteziju?

----------


## aurora079

> hahaha.. znači mobitelj ne nosim sa sobom 
> a jesi nakon tog lijeka za smirenje dobila i pravu anesteziju?


Da.

----------


## lana985

> Da.


onda ću vjerojatno i ja tako, nadam se  :Smile: 
Hvala vam cure, javim se sutra ..ili kad dođem k sebi  :Smile:

----------


## aurora079

> onda ću vjerojatno i ja tako, nadam se 
> Hvala vam cure, javim se sutra ..ili kad dođem k sebi


Sretno!!! Biti će sve ok  :Wink:  meni je sve to ostalo u jednom predivnom iskustvu iako nije došlo do trudnoće. Kada ideš na transfer svojih mrva pa te vraćaju u sobu i kažu evo stiže trudnica.. neprocjenjivo..

----------


## zrinkica

Cure znate možda koji doktor je sutra dežuran?

----------


## LF2

Cure, Ovaleap isto uzimate od 2d.c? U kolko sati vi uzimate terapiju. Ja sam dosad u 17h.

----------


## zrinkica

Ja sam evo završila s ovaleapom, sutra idem na prvi uzv pa ćemo vidjeti dalje.  Svaki dan u 17!

----------


## LF2

> Ja sam evo završila s ovaleapom, sutra idem na prvi uzv pa ćemo vidjeti dalje.  Svaki dan u 17!


Kolko si ga uzimala? 225 od 2 d.c?

----------


## zrinkica

Da, 2-5dc danas sam bila na uzv i produžili mi terapiju do ponedjeljka onda opet uzv.

----------


## sanjka

> Da, 2-5dc danas sam bila na uzv i produžili mi terapiju do ponedjeljka onda opet uzv.


Sretno cure u postupcima.
Zrinkica jel i dalje 225 terapija? Jesu se vec poceli nazirati folikuli??

----------


## LF2

Ja krećem danas s pikanjem, u srijedu UZV.

----------


## zrinkica

Da ista terapija.  Škicnula sam na papir piše da je lijevo 8,8,9,9 i desni 9,9,9,8,8. Mislim da je to ok.

----------


## sanjka

> Da ista terapija.  Škicnula sam na papir piše da je lijevo 8,8,9,9 i desni 9,9,9,8,8. Mislim da je to ok.


Odlicno....i dobra im je velicina da ne odstupaju puno jedan od drugog  :Wink:   u pon.ce ti vjerojatno i cetrotide ili orgalutran ukljucit jos.

----------


## zrinkica

Jao grozim se tih cetrotida.  Gledam na YouTube kak se to pika i koma mi je.

----------


## LF2

Ma isto ti je to. Ne boli. Čim je subkutano super!

----------


## zrinkica

:Coffee: Nadam se da će biti sve ok dalje.

----------


## LF2

Sad me takva panika ulovila da se neću znat piknut. Nije mi se to nikad desilo? Od kud sad to? Proučavala sam onu knjižicu 100 puta. I nije mi prvii put... Puregon,Gonali, Menopur, orgalutran, cetrotide, Clexane...Sve sam to prošla. Možda me sve više strah ovoga....

----------


## zrinkica

LF evo ja sam se piknula baš prije 20 min i nisam ni osjetila.  :Very Happy: 
sve će biti dobro  :Yes:

----------


## LF2

Ma nije me strah boli. I one intramuskularne sam tu i tam znala sama dati u guzu. Nego da neću nešto zeznut..

----------


## zrinkica

A da, to je i mene bilo strah.Prvi put da se s bilo čim pikam. Ma bit će sve u redu. Samo hrabro.

Danas na uzv dr.Vrčić mi je rekao, pa vi imate AMH 33. JA velim da imam. On me gleda i čudi se nešto. Nemam pojma kaj mu je to značilo.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## LF2

To znači da su ti rezerve jajnih stanica dobre. Meni je 23. Makar povišeni AMH znaci i policisticni jajnici. A imam i to ponekad  :Wink:

----------


## lana985

cure bok..prezivjela sam punkciju :D
nisu me uspavali, niti sam dobila onu tabletu o kojoj sam vam pisala.. bilo je dosta cura danas, i sve smo prvo dobile kanilu i kasnije u nju neki lijek od kojeg mi se jako vrtilo, ali bila sam svjesna svega..nije ništa bolilo, nisam baš nikakvu bol osjetila, samo neki pritisak..nisu ni jednu curu danas uspavali, sve mo isto dobile.. bila je jedna cura na prirodnjaku i nju su pitali da li hoće anesteziju, ali nije je uzela i nije ju boljelo..mene je nakon aspiracije boljelo jako nekih 10 min i sad me mrvicu boli, ali mogu se kretati i sve.. čak sam i nakon izlaska i bolnice hodala po zagrebu i tražila ljekarnu u kojoj mogu kupiti utriće jer moj gin radi tek u pon..
ugl, izvadili su mi 4 js, dvije su odmah bile nikakve, jedna je bila nezrela i jedna je ostala..vidjet ću sutra što bude s njom..nisam se ničemu nadala i iskreno ne vjerujem da i od ove bude nešto..ali nema veze, mladi smo i idemo dalje.. hehe
u

----------


## sanjka

> A da, to je i mene bilo strah.Prvi put da se s bilo čim pikam. Ma bit će sve u redu. Samo hrabro.
> 
> Danas na uzv dr.Vrčić mi je rekao, pa vi imate AMH 33. JA velim da imam. On me gleda i čudi se nešto. Nemam pojma kaj mu je to značilo.


To ti je jako dobar AMH i ne primas bas malu dozu da se razumijemo ( 225 iu) pa je vjerojatno ocekivao i vise folikula.

----------


## sanjka

> To znači da su ti rezerve jajnih stanica dobre. Meni je 23. Makar povišeni AMH znaci i policisticni jajnici. A imam i to ponekad


LF2 kako mislis imas i to nekad??

----------


## sanjka

http://www.betaplus.hr/korisno/anti-...ov-hormon.html

Evo ovdje pogledajte AMH.

Zrinkica imas savrseno dobar AMH, to sam ti vec davno napisala ovdje na temi kad si dobila nalaz.

----------


## sanjka

> cure bok..prezivjela sam punkciju :D
> nisu me uspavali, niti sam dobila onu tabletu o kojoj sam vam pisala.. bilo je dosta cura danas, i sve smo prvo dobile kanilu i kasnije u nju neki lijek od kojeg mi se jako vrtilo, ali bila sam svjesna svega..nije ništa bolilo, nisam baš nikakvu bol osjetila, samo neki pritisak..nisu ni jednu curu danas uspavali, sve mo isto dobile.. bila je jedna cura na prirodnjaku i nju su pitali da li hoće anesteziju, ali nije je uzela i nije ju boljelo..mene je nakon aspiracije boljelo jako nekih 10 min i sad me mrvicu boli, ali mogu se kretati i sve.. čak sam i nakon izlaska i bolnice hodala po zagrebu i tražila ljekarnu u kojoj mogu kupiti utriće jer moj gin radi tek u pon..
> ugl, izvadili su mi 4 js, dvije su odmah bile nikakve, jedna je bila nezrela i jedna je ostala..vidjet ću sutra što bude s njom..nisam se ničemu nadala i iskreno ne vjerujem da i od ove bude nešto..ali nema veze, mladi smo i idemo dalje.. hehe
> u


Lana zao mi je da je tako.
Al mozda bude jedna al vrijedna  :Wink:

----------


## LF2

> LF2 kako mislis imas i to nekad??


Neko mi kaže imate policisticne jajnike, drugi kažu mikrocisticne, treći kažu da ih nemam....Da je sve u redu. Ni ja ne kužim.

----------


## sanjka

> Neko mi kaže imate policisticne jajnike, drugi kažu mikrocisticne, treći kažu da ih nemam....Da je sve u redu. Ni ja ne kužim.


A zbilja svasta :/
Jesi bila gdje privatno na uzv??
Kakvi su ti LH i FSH?? Jel to ukazuje na moguce policisticne?
Testosteron?

----------


## LF2

Bila sam na sto UZV. Hormoni su mi uvijek ok, nemam onu inverziju FSH/LH. Testosteron isto ok. Progesteron mi je uvijek nizak, odnosno imam anovulatorne cikluse i ciklusi su  svakih 45- 60 dana. Kod mene ispada da nije problem oplodnja nego zadržati. Do sad tri biokemijske i jedna vanmaternicna. Nalazi svi ok, kariogram ok, faktori trombofilije isto dobri al su mi uveli prošli IVF heparin na temelju obiteljske anamneze. I prije tri mjeseca sam ih molila histeroskopiju i napravila mi je tako da ćemo sad vidjet. 
Mogu reći da su mi menge nakon histeroskopije super. Prije bi trajale dan-dva....Sad je super!

----------


## sanjka

> Bila sam na sto UZV. Hormoni su mi uvijek ok, nemam onu inverziju FSH/LH. Testosteron isto ok. Progesteron mi je uvijek nizak, odnosno imam anovulatorne cikluse i ciklusi su  svakih 45- 60 dana. Kod mene ispada da nije problem oplodnja nego zadržati. Do sad tri biokemijske i jedna vanmaternicna. Nalazi svi ok, kariogram ok, faktori trombofilije isto dobri al su mi uveli prošli IVF heparin na temelju obiteljske anamneze. I prije tri mjeseca sam ih molila histeroskopiju i napravila mi je tako da ćemo sad vidjet. 
> Mogu reći da su mi menge nakon histeroskopije super. Prije bi trajale dan-dva....Sad je super!


Da mozda su zbilja mikrocisticni kako si i napisala da ti je netko od dr rekao. Zbilja si obavila puno toga pa predpostavljam i ogtt test. Jesi u petrovoj radila histeroskopiju??

----------


## LF2

Ogtt mi je dobar. Hormoni štitnjače isto. Da, histeroskopiju u Petrovoj. Nist nisu našli, napravila je rez radi bolje prokrvljenosti. Dobro je prošao zahvat, drugi dan sam već bila na poslu.

----------


## sanjka

> Ogtt mi je dobar. Hormoni štitnjače isto. Da, histeroskopiju u Petrovoj. Nist nisu našli, napravila je rez radi bolje prokrvljenosti. Dobro je prošao zahvat, drugi dan sam već bila na poslu.


Super, sretno!!

----------


## zrinkica

Sanjka znam da smo već o tome razgovarale. Vjerojatno su onda očekivali više folikula, mada desni jajnik od početka osjećam. A i na svim inseminacijama je uvijek sve bilo na desnom, a lijevi je sporije reagirao. Vidjet ću sutra kak će biti situacija,  nadam se da će me moja dr pregledati.

----------


## lana985

Bok cure.. evo ova jedna se oplodila..ne mogu vjerojavati jos  :Heart:  :Heart: ..ja sam presretna za prvi put
u utorak imamo transfer  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Lana

----------


## Optimist

Lana, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## lana985

Hvala cure

----------


## aurora079

> Bok cure.. evo ova jedna se oplodila..ne mogu vjerojavati jos ..ja sam presretna za prvi put
> u utorak imamo transfer


čestitke!!!!!! predivne vijesti jeeeeiiiiii!!!!!

----------


## lana985

Hvala draga Aurora

----------


## LF2

> Bok cure.. evo ova jedna se oplodila..ne mogu vjerojavati jos ..ja sam presretna za prvi put
> u utorak imamo transfer


Jedna je dovoljna  :Wink:  sretno!

----------


## LF2

Kako vama cure rade transfer? Mislite da to ima kakve veze? Meni su dva puta normalno, treći puta s UZVom. Ovisi o doktoru.

----------


## LF2

Zrinkica, kakvo je danas stanje? Pratim tebe zbog istog lijeka. Meni jako pulsiraju i bodu jajnici.

----------


## zrinkica

Bila sam jučer na uzv. Ima dosta folikula na oba jajnika 13,12,11,10,9,8...  Smanjila mi je ovaleap na 150 i dodala cetrotide, da ne bi otišlo u hiperstimulaciju.  Jajnike osjećam od drugog ili trećeg dana. Sad još jače, pogotovo kad sjedim. 

Koji je tebi dan?  Jesi bila na uzv?

----------


## LF2

Sutra idem na UZV 6.dc.

----------


## zrinkica

Bit će dobar uzv!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Ja idem isto sutra. Nešto su spori ove godine s tim uzv. Moja dr nikad u pol 9 ne dođe. Uvijek je to bliže 9. Ali dobro, bitno da se riješi uspješno.

----------


## LF2

Ma joj, ja sam prije znala po dva sata čekat doktora jer je sve prije morao obaviti, vizite, predavanja....Sad sam kod nove doktorice, dođem u 7:00, za 5 min sam gotova  :Wink:

----------


## LF2

Desni 11 i 11.7, lijevi 11.5, 12.7 i 13.5. Slično ko i sa gonalima. Endometrij 7mm. Doza ostaje ista, uveli orgalutran.

----------


## zrinkica

:Bouncing: Super. 
Ja baš stigla, čekam!

----------


## zrinkica

10dc 
Puno folikula 14,13,12, 11,10...  Ide prema hiperstimulaciji, smanjena je doza ovaleap na 75, i dobila sam orgulatran
Vadila sam Estradiol ali ne znam vrijednosti 
Sutra opet uzv

Dr je rekla da neće biti transfer ovaj mj,  bit će freeze all.  I onda nakon mjesec ili dva idemo na transfer

----------


## LF2

Zašto ne transfer? Kaj ti je endometrij tanak ili zbog moguće hiperstimulacije?

----------


## zrinkica

Zbog hiperstimulacije. Endo je 8.9 bio danas. Rekla je da ako dođe do trudnoće da će sigurno biti hiper. Pa bolje pričekati mjesec ili dva dok se stanje ne smiri. Jajnici su visoko i veliki i sva sam napuhnuta i sve me boli.

----------


## LF2

Nek samo budu kvalitetne i odeš ko carica samo na transfer, nema bolje....odmoris malo i bez terapija i pikica.

----------


## zrinkica

Nadamo se najboljem!  
Iskreno već mi je dosta tih injekcija, ko narkomani smo!!!! .

----------


## zrinkica

U subotu idem na punkciju!

----------


## LF2

Super, koji dan ti je to?

----------


## zrinkica

13 dc. Dr Strelec radi. Ako bude viška tekućine rekla je da ću ostati u bolnici par dana. I preporučila mi je neke tablete, koje sam kupila da spriječe ili ublaže hiper. Ne znam točno.

----------


## zrinkica

Jel smijem prije punkcije popiti eutirox????

----------


## Inesz

drage cure, puno sreće u postupcima ~~~~~~~~

*Lana985*, je li bio transfer?



> Bok cure.. evo ova jedna se oplodila..ne mogu vjerojavati jos ..ja sam presretna za prvi put
> u utorak imamo transfer

----------


## lana985

Inesz..je bio je u utorak,sad doma odmaram

----------


## Inesz

kakav je bio zametak?
~~~~~~~~~ sretno!

----------


## lana985

Osmerostanicni..rekla je biologica da je izvrstan za 3 dana

----------


## Inesz

cure, da li potpisujete pristanak prije anestezije?

----------


## aurora079

Da, uvijek sam dobila na potpis

----------


## aurora079

> 13 dc. Dr Strelec radi. Ako bude viška tekućine rekla je da ću ostati u bolnici par dana. I preporučila mi je neke tablete, koje sam kupila da spriječe ili ublaže hiper. Ne znam točno.


Sretno!!! I javi nam se s novostima svakako!!!

----------


## lana985

Cure sa uspjesnim ET,da li bih trebala imati posebne simptome?danas mi je 4pt,nista posebno ne osjecam,grudi su mi natecene i jajnici me tu i tam zabole,i dosta mi se place,ali to je vjerojatno zbog utrica

----------


## zrinkica

Bok cure, dr tomić je bio na punkciji, super je prošlo, 15 jajnih stanica, 12 ih ide na ivf,  3 nisu zrele pa oh neće zamrznuti. Strah me bilo punkcije, dali su mi dobar koktelni još par injekcija usput jer kad me zaboljelo su pojačali. Nakon punkcije mi je gore bilo. I sad ležim, na bolovanju sam do kraja ciklusa. Transfera neće biti zbog hiperstimulacije.

----------


## LF2

Zrinkica, super! Kad ćeš ih zvat da vidiš koliko se oplodilo? Sad odmaraj, ozdravi i za mjesec dva na transfer! Sretnooo!

----------


## zrinkica

:gaah:  :gaah:  :gaah:  :gaah: Sutra zovem. Sve nokte sam već izgrizla.

----------


## zrinkica

:grouphug: Hvala

----------


## LF2

> Sutra zovem. Sve nokte sam već izgrizla.


Puno je tu koraka...Al za sad ide dobro.

----------


## zrinkica

Kad ti planiraš na punkciju?

----------


## LF2

Za Valentinovo, da imam dobru priču za djecu jednog dana  :Wink:  
Šalim se....Ne znam, sutra idem na UZV  pa ću više znat. Opet će mi vadit estradiol pa će vidjet.

----------


## zrinkica

:Zaljubljen:  :Heart: Da pa taman će i tak nekako biti.

----------


## Ženica75

Evo i mene...Cure primjetih ankete unazad tjedan dana i svakao savjetujem da ih ispunite kako bi nam svima bilo ugodnije i bolje u Petrovoj...moje je prvo iskustvo bilo šokantno kada sam ušla u onaj wc odmah do ambulante..Zar je moguće da Odjel koji se zove Humana reprodukcija ima takva wc, čekaonicu s satom koji ne radi i kabinama u kojim možeš pokupit bakerije koliko se prljave..smiješno je da su se na dan stavljanja ankete i kutije pojavile papuče u kabinama...Humani uvijeti za Humanu reprodukciju...sve u svemu onak otužno ja u godinu dana nisam došla ni do jajne stanice a kamoli do transfera...IVF stimulirani (neg. aspiracija jer prsnuli folikuli prije aspriracije), pa učinjen odmah AIH (neg. beta), dva prirodna bez ičeg (neg. aspiracija- prazni folikuli) evo me na stimuliranom zadnjem...samo dva folikula   :Sad:

----------


## LF2

Zrinkica, jesi zvala?

----------


## zrinkica

Jesam. Joj plakala sam cijelo jutro. . Mislila sam da ništa. 

9 ih se oplodilo, sutra zovrm opet!!!!  Nadamo se najboljem!!!!

----------


## LF2

Ovo zvuči super  :Kiss: 
I ja plakala cijeli dan, nešto me ulovilo, valjda kak se bliži opet sve...
U utorak punkcija. Valentinovo <3

----------


## booba

Curke, pridružujem se! Danas smo bili na punkciji u Petrovoj. Ovaj put bez anestezije...

----------


## aurora079

zrinkica ajme 9 oplođenih!!! Pa ti si mirna do kraja života s IVF-ovima bravo!!!! Sada samo lagano ipak je hiper bio 
LF2 koliko ih ima za punkciju?
booba kako to bez anestezije? Koliko ih je bilo?

----------


## booba

Curke, pridružujem se! Danas smo bili na punkciji u Petrovoj. Ovaj put bez anestezije...

----------


## aurora079

> Curke, pridružujem se! Danas smo bili na punkciji u Petrovoj. Ovaj put bez anestezije...


zašto bez anestezije???

----------


## booba

> zrinkica ajme 9 oplođenih!!! Pa ti si mirna do kraja života s IVF-ovima bravo!!!! Sada samo lagano ipak je hiper bio 
> LF2 koliko ih ima za punkciju?
> booba kako to bez anestezije? Koliko ih je bilo?


Podivljao mi je mobilini, pa nisam dovršila post, a kak vidim i ponovio se...  :Sad:  Isprika svima! 
Bez anestezije? Nisam mogla ni zamisliti tu bol...  :Sick:  A Petrovu smo i odabrali jer oni rade aspiracije isključivo sa anestezijom... No danas se bilo preko nekoliko teških slučajeva na odjelu, pa anesteziolog nije mogao doći... Al eto preživjeli smo... Iako mislim da više nikad neću pristati na to... Po cijenu gubitka postupka... 
Danas smo dobili 6 js nakon 9 dana Ovaleapa 300 + 3 dana Cetrotidea + štoperica u petak... Sutra bumo vidjeli kak će se razvijat. Nadam se samo da će ostati nekaj i za zamrznut! 
LF2, jeeeeeeeej za Valentines day!  :Smile:  Zriknica, kad očekuješ transfer? Aurora, u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## aurora079

> Podivljao mi je mobilini, pa nisam dovršila post, a kak vidim i ponovio se...  Isprika svima! 
> Bez anestezije? Nisam mogla ni zamisliti tu bol...  A Petrovu smo i odabrali jer oni rade aspiracije isključivo sa anestezijom... No danas se bilo preko nekoliko teških slučajeva na odjelu, pa anesteziolog nije mogao doći... Al eto preživjeli smo... Iako mislim da više nikad neću pristati na to... Po cijenu gubitka postupka... 
> Danas smo dobili 6 js nakon 9 dana Ovaleapa 300 + 3 dana Cetrotidea + štoperica u petak... Sutra bumo vidjeli kak će se razvijat. Nadam se samo da će ostati nekaj i za zamrznut! 
> LF2, jeeeeeeeej za Valentines day!  Zriknica, kad očekuješ transfer? Aurora, u kojoj si ti fazi?


ja sam 5dc na gonalima i u srijedu prva folikulometrija

----------


## booba

A koliko ti ciklus traje? Vidim da ti je četvrti put... Kak se osjecas? Onak, psihički mislim?

----------


## LF2

Bez anestezije? Ajme. Estradiol mi nikad nije bio niži. Ako računam po njemu, nadam se da će biti barem dvije zdrave, zrele i oplođena. A kolko sam uspjela vidjeti...Tri ili četiri folikula za puknut.
Danas je bila velika gužva...

----------


## zrinkica

Cure ja sam zvala danad, guzva uzasna a rekla je biologica da će sutra biti još gore. 
V
Bez anestezije booba,  nikako. Divim ti se što si izdržala. Stvarno svaka čast. 
Ja sam bila puna fokikulaii stvarno danas mi je puno lakše čim su sve punktirane. 
Anesteziologica je prekrasna i predobra, jučer su stvarno svi bili divni. A ja kad se sjetim šta sam im svr pričala, majko mila. Nikako da ušutim.onda su mi masku s kisikom stavili, valjda da me ušutkaji. 

Nema transfera za mene, zbog hiperstimulacije. 
Mislili su me u bolnici ostaviti na promatranju ali je dr rekao da mogu doma uz mirovanje. 
A dr je predobar. Evo stvarno jučer su svi bili jako divni. 
I cure koje su bile u sobi.

Nadamo se najboljem!

----------


## zrinkica

Lf
Evo ko da si znala!   :grouphug:

----------


## LF2

Nadajmo se da radnim danom ima više anesteziologa na raspolaganju. 
Ako nam ovo uspije, slaviti ću Valentinova više od ičega. Ma i udat ću se na Valentinovo, sve!!!!  
Prvi IVF na Božić, FET na Uskrs....Drugi IVF oko Dana drzavnosti. I sad ovo....Ma to je to  :Wink:

----------


## zrinkica

> ja sam 5dc na gonalima i u srijedu prva folikulometrija



Zašto tak kasno ideš na uzv?

----------


## zrinkica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
LF počno tražiti vjenčanicu!!!!!!!!  :Heart:  :Trči:  :Trči:

----------


## LF2

> LF počno tražiti vjenčanicu!!!!!!!!


U spavaćici i ogrtaču ću...Pod anestezijom...  
Moramo se malo šaliti jer ću u protivnom izluditi.

----------


## booba

> Nadajmo se da radnim danom ima više anesteziologa na raspolaganju. 
> Ako nam ovo uspije, slaviti ću Valentinova više od ičega. Ma i udat ću se na Valentinovo, sve!!!!  
> Prvi IVF na Božić, FET na Uskrs....Drugi IVF oko Dana drzavnosti. I sad ovo....Ma to je to


Da, nadajmo se! Nije mi baš jasno kak se ne može izorganizirat još jedan anesteziolog vikendom...  :Sad: 
Moj prvi transfer je bio na moj ročkas!  :Smile:  Fakat sam se nadala da je to to! Al nije bilo sreće!  :Sad:  Nema veze, bit će ovaj put!

----------


## booba

> Bez anestezije? Ajme. Estradiol mi nikad nije bio niži. Ako računam po njemu, nadam se da će biti barem dvije zdrave, zrele i oplođena. A kolko sam uspjela vidjeti...Tri ili četiri folikula za puknut.
> Danas je bila velika gužva...


Ogromna gužva je bila danas. Ja sam se šokirala kad smo došli! Još nikad nisam bila nedjeljom u Petrovoj, tak da mi je ovakva gužva stvarno bila šokantna... Al nema veze, bitno da smo svi sve obavili!  :Smile:

----------


## booba

> Cure ja sam zvala danad, guzva uzasna a rekla je biologica da će sutra biti još gore. 
> V
> Bez anestezije booba,  nikako. Divim ti se što si izdržala. Stvarno svaka čast. 
> Ja sam bila puna fokikulaii stvarno danas mi je puno lakše čim su sve punktirane. 
> Anesteziologica je prekrasna i predobra, jučer su stvarno svi bili divni. A ja kad se sjetim šta sam im svr pričala, majko mila. Nikako da ušutim.onda su mi masku s kisikom stavili, valjda da me ušutkaji. 
> 
> Nema transfera za mene, zbog hiperstimulacije. 
> Mislili su me u bolnici ostaviti na promatranju ali je dr rekao da mogu doma uz mirovanje. 
> A dr je predobar. Evo stvarno jučer su svi bili jako divni. 
> ...


Hvala ti! Nisam sigurna kako sam to zdurala, al evo jesam!  :Bouncing:  Ponosna!  :Smile:  Iako, velim, to je to od mene bez anestezije... Sad treba još dočekati info o razvijanju... 
A koji je doktor bio jučer? Strelec?

----------


## zrinkica

Ja sam vikala da je to prvi i zadnji put da idem na ivf, pa onda plačem,  pa se smijem.  Teško je to sve skupa.  Aži treba izdržat.

----------


## zrinkica

Ne onaj mladi tomić ili tomčić ne znam više kako se zove. 
Ali jako drag i dobar. 
Meni je aspiracija dugo trajala jer ih je puno bilo folikula i prije je došao u sobu i onda sam mu rekla da želim ful anesteziju. Cure u sobi su se već smijalr, ja sam stalno govorila o anesteziji. I onda sam prva išla baš zbog toga jer ih je puno bilo i moja dr je posebno sve fino napisala upute. I dođem ja na aspiracijiu i opet počnem, dajte mi ful anesteziju... Ma smijeh. Ali poslije me uzasno boljelo. Jedva sam do auta došla, a ležale smo dosta dugo u sobi. 
Danas je već super. I nisam skoro ništ krvarila. Mislila sam da će biti više krvi. Samo mali iscjedak.

----------


## zrinkica

:Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: Booba stvarno naklon do poda

----------


## zrinkica

Tko ti je radio aspiraciju?

----------


## LF2

Sve me strah da mi transfera neće ni bit, endometrij mi je 7.5 a bio dva dana prije 8mm. Tak mi je bilo i prošli IVF pa smo trebali smrznut al je bila loša stanica i na  kraju na tanak endometrij napravili transfer i biokemijska bila. Ne kužim zašto me nisu stavili na estrofem. Bumo vidli sutra što će bit.

----------


## zrinkica

Meni je dva dana prije punkcije bio 8.9! I onda mi je rekla da zbog hipera neće biti transfera a kao ni s endometrijem nije zadovoljna. 
Pa kolko bi morao biti?

----------


## LF2

Ma nemam pojma. Oko 9 mi je bio prvi IVF pa se nije primilo. Mislila sam da će mi histeroskopija pomoć po tom pitanju al eto...Trebala me staviti na estrofem možda. Al korak po korak...Treba vidjet što će sutra biti, i preksutra i poslije...
Valjda znaju što rade.

----------


## zrinkica

Znaju što rade.  :grouphug:

----------


## booba

:grouphug:  Znaju, valjda. Nadajmo se... Ja sam sad zvala. Dvije oplođene, dvije nezrele, jedna nekvalitetna, jedna oplođena za koju bumo sutra vidjeli kak će izgledati...  Pa bumo i transfer dogovorili. Nadam se. Zadnji put su bile 4 oplođene, dvije su preživjele i vraćene, al ništa nažalost... Do sutra bum podivljala...

----------


## booba

> Tko ti je radio aspiraciju?


Strelec. Ne znam kaj bi mislila niti rekla o njemu. Nit smrdi nit miriši. Al evo odradio je, pa bumo vidjeli čime će to rezultirat.

----------


## zrinkica

Ja sam sad zvala,  8 ih se nastavilo dijeliti. Jedna nam je odustala. 

U četvrtak moram zvati samo da čujem ako će ih biti za zamrzavanje. Rekla je da do četvrtka ih više neće ni gledati. Jojjjjjjj poludit ću do četvrtka :gaah:  :gaah:  :gaah:  :gaah:  :gaah:

----------


## booba

> Ma nemam pojma. Oko 9 mi je bio prvi IVF pa se nije primilo. Mislila sam da će mi histeroskopija pomoć po tom pitanju al eto...Trebala me staviti na estrofem možda. Al korak po korak...Treba vidjet što će sutra biti, i preksutra i poslije...
> Valjda znaju što rade.


Kažu da mora biti minimalno 8, zar ne? Sve više je super. Meni je bio 1,2 prvi put, pa niš od toga. Ima toliko faktora, da ne možemo ni zamisliti...

----------


## booba

> Ja sam sad zvala,  8 ih se nastavilo dijeliti. Jedna nam je odustala. 
> 
> U četvrtak moram zvati samo da čujem ako će ih biti za zamrzavanje. Rekla je da do četvrtka ih više neće ni gledati. Jojjjjjjj poludit ću do četvrtka


Jeeeeej za 8!!! Pa to je divno! I ja sam se od 6 js nadala da  će ostati za smrzliće, al sad bas nisam sigurna. I znam da bus poludila do četvrtka, ali glavu gore!!! Šanse su ogromne!

----------


## LF2

Zrinkica, Booba super! Nek sve budu kvalitetne i spremne za transfere  :Kiss:

----------


## lana985

Pozdrav cure..ja sam danas 6dt,transfer je bio 3.dan nakon aspiracije..da li bih trebala imati neke posebne simptome?implantacija ne vec trebala biti zar ne?joj bojim se da nece biti nista od toga

----------


## zrinkica

:Trči:   :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LF2

> Pozdrav cure..ja sam danas 6dt,transfer je bio 3.dan nakon aspiracije..da li bih trebala imati neke posebne simptome?implantacija ne vec trebala biti zar ne?joj bojim se da nece biti nista od toga


Netko ima simptome, netko nema...Sve u svemu prerano je još... Kad radiš test?

----------


## lana985

Vadit cu samo betu,necu raditi test doma..iduci utorak bih trebala,to ce biti 14.dt,mozda otidem koji dan ranije

----------


## LaraLana

Nije rano za simptome. Ja sam tocno osjetila kad se dogadjala implantacija i to od 4-og dana od transfera pa sve do 8-og dana.
9-ti dan nista i vec sam se pitala sto je sad. pa sam 10-ti dan radila test i bio je pozitivan.

----------


## LaraLana

> Vadit cu samo betu,necu raditi test doma..iduci utorak bih trebala,to ce biti 14.dt,mozda otidem koji dan ranije


Lana meni su vratili 2 dvodnevna embrija. beta na 12 dnt 139 i na 6+1  :Heart: 

Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aurora079

Curke svaka čast na folikulićima i na oplođenim mrvama!!!! Samo hrabro dalje, najteže je prošlo..  :Wink:

----------


## lana985

LaraLana a sto si tocno osjetila da si znala da je implantacija?bolilo te,gdje tocno,jako?
Jooj bas mi je drago da ti je uspjelo

----------


## zrinkica

Lf2????????????

----------


## booba

Mi sutra idemo na transfer. 3. dan. Nikako mi nije jasno na temelju čega odlučuju kad će radit transfer. Prošli put smo čekali 5 dana i transferirali smo 2 blastice. Zna li netko od vas možda kak to funkcionira? Sad je od 6 js, preživjela je samo jedna.  A tako smo se nadali da će biti i za smrzliće...

----------


## booba

Zrinkica, još dan i pol?!

----------


## booba

Ni ja se nisam usudila raditi test. Iako sam bila na rubu sa živaca do bete. Glavu gore, nije utorak tako daleko!

----------


## booba

> Nije rano za simptome. Ja sam tocno osjetila kad se dogadjala implantacija i to od 4-og dana od transfera pa sve do 8-og dana.
> 9-ti dan nista i vec sam se pitala sto je sad. pa sam 10-ti dan radila test i bio je pozitivan.


Ja nisam nikako mogla polovit kaj je simptom, a kaj sam umislila... Sve što mi se događalo, radilo je kaos u glavi!  :Smile:  Ne znam, to je individualno valjda...  :Sad:

----------


## booba

Aurora079, sutra mjerenje?

----------


## zrinkica

:gaah: 


> Zrinkica, još dan i pol?! ������


Ludim po kući  :Trči:

----------


## zrinkica

Booba. . Jedna je dovoljna!!!!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana a sto si tocno osjetila da si znala da je implantacija?bolilo te,gdje tocno,jako?
> Jooj bas mi je drago da ti je uspjelo


Uzasno me je bolilo. I to nisu bili menstrualni bolovi niti pritisak niti pikanje, ma totalno drugacije vec pms.
Znaci jako neugodna bol nisko skroz po sredini.
Nikada to necu zaboraviti.

Lana koji ti je dan danas od transfera???

----------


## LaraLana

Za sve ostale cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aurora079

> Aurora079, sutra mjerenje?


da, sutra u 7 prva folikulometrija...

----------


## zrinkica

Kak je bilo aurora?

----------


## lana985

LaraLana..danas mi je 8dt,simptoma osim kao za vrijeme pms-a nemam..vec se lagano mirim sa time da nista od toga..

Cure, da li je rano vaditi betu na 11dt?to bi mi bilo u sub..isla bih privatno da ne moram jos iduci tj jedan dan zbog bete izostajati sa posla..

----------


## Inesz

Lana, nije rano za raditi betu 11dnt. Ako je došlo do trudnoće vrijednost će biti pozitivna.

----------


## lana985

Super,hvala Inesz

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana..danas mi je 8dt,simptoma osim kao za vrijeme pms-a nemam..vec se lagano mirim sa time da nista od toga..
> 
> Cure, da li je rano vaditi betu na 11dt?to bi mi bilo u sub..isla bih privatno da ne moram jos iduci tj jedan dan zbog bete izostajati sa posla..


Lana draga slobodno mozes vaditi betu na 11 dnt.
Cak mozes i test sutra ili prekosutra napraviti jer je kod tebe trodnevni ako se ne varam???

----------


## aurora079

> Kak je bilo aurora?


folikulometrija 8dc 2 folikula od po 6mm na jednom i dva od po 10mm na drugom jajniku.. nastavljamo dalje s gonalima i cetrotidima

----------


## zrinkica

> folikulometrija 8dc 2 folikula od po 6mm na jednom i dva od po 10mm na drugom jajniku.. nastavljamo dalje s gonalima i cetrotidima


Lijepo lagano. Kad ideš opet?  :grouphug:

----------


## zrinkica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: Imamo dva smrzlića!!!!

----------


## aurora079

> Imamo dva smrzlića!!!!


jeiiiiii!!!!! odlično!!!! Neka je sa srećom!

----------


## aurora079

> Lijepo lagano. Kad ideš opet?


sutra ujutro

----------


## zrinkica

:grouphug:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: 


> jeiiiiii!!!!! odlično!!!! Neka je sa srećom!

----------


## Inesz

zrinkica, jesu li to zamrznute 2 blastociste? jesu ih zamrzli u 2 slamčice?

čini mi se da si kao mlada žena s dobrim amh, dobila lijep broj jajnih stanica, 15? rijetko je to u našim državnim klinikama... kakav je muški nalaz kod vas?

----------


## zrinkica

> zrinkica, jesu li to zamrznute 2 blastociste? jesu ih zamrzli u 2 slamčice?
> 
> čini mi se da si kao mlada žena s dobrim amh, dobila lijep broj jajnih stanica, 15? rijetko je to u našim državnim klinikama... kakav je muški nalaz kod vas?



Smrznuli su ih u 1. Veli biologica da je jedan odličan a drugi vrlo dobar, pa ih nisu htjeli odvajati. Da su ovak puno veće šanse za uspjeh. I da oni misle da će to biti uspješan ivf na kraju. 
Sad sam na bolovanju do daljnjeg, dok se situacija ne smiri.

----------


## zrinkica

Mm ima normo a veli biologica da je ovaj put nalaz bio savršen. Svaki put je bio dobar nalaz. 

Znali smo da neće svih 9 oplođenih preživjeti do 5 dana. Nadali smo se da će ostati par njih kvalitetnih. 

Za sad smo zadovoljni.

----------


## lana985

Curke ja sam danas vadila betu,na 11 dan nakon transfera,transfer je bio 3. dan nakon punkcije, sad sam dobila nalaze..pise da je beta 192,4 IU/L,referenti interval : do 4..je li to dobro??
Vadila sam betu 3 dana ranije nego sto sam trebala jer se nisam nicemu nadala i htjela sam to obaviti prije nego sto pocnem raditi da ne moram jos izostajati s posla

----------


## LaraLana

> Curke ja sam danas vadila betu,na 11 dan nakon transfera,transfer je bio 3. dan nakon punkcije, sad sam dobila nalaze..pise da je beta 192,4 IU/L,referenti interval : do 4..je li to dobro??
> Vadila sam betu 3 dana ranije nego sto sam trebala jer se nisam nicemu nadala i htjela sam to obaviti prije nego sto pocnem raditi da ne moram jos izostajati s posla


Ma super ti je beta.....cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## lana985

hvalaa,jos mi se cini ko da sanjam..hehe..vadit cu jos u utorak kako sam i trebala

----------


## LaraLana

> hvalaa,jos mi se cini ko da sanjam..hehe..vadit cu jos u utorak kako sam i trebala


Da izvadi betu taj dan kad su trazili i javi im.....ma bravoooo  :Wink:  
Ti si imala pms simptome jel tako? Kad ti je to krenulo?

----------


## zrinkica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :grouphug: Lana

----------


## lana985

Da, simptomi su kao za pms,poceli prije tjedan dana,cca..jedino sto sam jos osjecala uzasnu vrucinu cijelo vrijeme a inace sam dosta zimogrozna i jako sam zedna stalno,sad ne znam da li i to spada u simptome

----------


## lana985

Zrinkica

----------


## lana985

Cure sa pozitivnom betom,jeste li imale na pocetku jake bolove u rodnici?meni je to danas pocelo,ko neki grcevi..joj bojim se

----------


## aurora079

> Curke ja sam danas vadila betu,na 11 dan nakon transfera,transfer je bio 3. dan nakon punkcije, sad sam dobila nalaze..pise da je beta 192,4 IU/L,referenti interval : do 4..je li to dobro??
> Vadila sam betu 3 dana ranije nego sto sam trebala jer se nisam nicemu nadala i htjela sam to obaviti prije nego sto pocnem raditi da ne moram jos izostajati s posla


čestitaaaam!!! Neka je sa srećom! Predivne vijesti!!!

----------


## aurora079

Kod mene ne baš sjajna situacija.. folikuli ne rastu.. poslali me vaditi estradiol i povećali mi dozu pa ćemo vidjeti šta i kako dalje.. sutra na ultrazvuk..

----------


## zrinkica

QUOTE=aurora079;2960629]Kod mene ne baš sjajna situacija.. folikuli ne rastu.. poslali me vaditi estradiol i povećali mi dozu pa ćemo vidjeti šta i kako dalje.. sutra na ultrazvuk..[/QUOTE]

Kolika ti je doza?  Nadam se da će se probuditi. Možda su se samo malo uspavali. 

Ja sam počela krvariti  :Confused:   :Confused:   :gaah:   :gaah: 
A tek mi je 20dc  :Confused:

----------


## aurora079

> QUOTE=aurora079;2960629]Kod mene ne baš sjajna situacija.. folikuli ne rastu.. poslali me vaditi estradiol i povećali mi dozu pa ćemo vidjeti šta i kako dalje.. sutra na ultrazvuk..


Kolika ti je doza?  Nadam se da će se probuditi. Možda su se samo malo uspavali. 

Ja sam počela krvariti  :Confused:   :Confused:   :gaah:   :gaah: 
A tek mi je 20dc  :Confused: [/QUOTE]

da ti nije implantacija?
Doza mi je 375 gonala i cetrotide

----------


## zrinkica

Nije bilo transfera, pa nemoguće. 
Cijeli dan imam neki pritisak u području desnog jajnika i lagani tamni iscjedak.  

Jaka ti je doza. Joj te cetrotide mrzim. Užas.
Koja je vama dijagnoza?

----------


## Varnica

> Da, simptomi su kao za pms,poceli prije tjedan dana,cca..jedino sto sam jos osjecala uzasnu vrucinu cijelo vrijeme a inace sam dosta zimogrozna i jako sam zedna stalno,sad ne znam da li i to spada u simptome


Čestitam! Ponovi betu, da vidiš da li se pravilno dupla, ja sam uvijek vadila tri puta.
Što se tiče vrućine, ja sam dobila temperaturu oko 37 tjedan dana nakon transfera i trajala je kojih mjesec i pol. I to je bio simptom trudnoće.
Sretno!

----------


## zrinkica

Cure, jučer mi je krenuo smeđi iscjedak, i stao. Danas nešto lagano popodne. Sad skoro ništa. Samo na wc papiru. I to svijetlo crveno više ljepljivo. Ni sama ne znam. Tek mi je 21dc. Rekli su mi nek se javim 2dc a sad nije klasična menstruacija. 
Kak je vama bilo nakon postupka? 
Tek mi je 8dana nakon punkcije.

----------


## aurora079

> Cure, jučer mi je krenuo smeđi iscjedak, i stao. Danas nešto lagano popodne. Sad skoro ništa. Samo na wc papiru. I to svijetlo crveno više ljepljivo. Ni sama ne znam. Tek mi je 21dc. Rekli su mi nek se javim 2dc a sad nije klasična menstruacija. 
> Kak je vama bilo nakon postupka? 
> Tek mi je 8dana nakon punkcije.


sačekaj još.. nije to to

----------


## aurora079

> Nije bilo transfera, pa nemoguće. 
> Cijeli dan imam neki pritisak u području desnog jajnika i lagani tamni iscjedak.  
> 
> Jaka ti je doza. Joj te cetrotide mrzim. Užas.
> Koja je vama dijagnoza?


Naša dijagnoza.. operirana endometrioza..koja se vratila nakon 6mj. Muž sve ok

----------


## zrinkica

Sutra ću otići na uzv. Poslala sam im mail. Valjda će vidjeti.  

Aurora kako napreduje?

----------


## aurora079

> Sutra ću otići na uzv. Poslala sam im mail. Valjda će vidjeti.  
> 
> Aurora kako napreduje?


danas 13dc. nastavljamo s terapijom i sutra ponovo na folikulometriju.. malo su skočili ali još nisu dovoljno..

----------


## zrinkica

Budu.  :grouphug:

----------


## lana985

cure, danas sam drugi puta vadila betu i sada iznosi 653, a prije dva dana je bila 197..
je li to ok? nije mala nekako?

----------


## Sybila

> cure, danas sam drugi puta vadila betu i sada iznosi 653, a prije dva dana je bila 197..
> je li to ok? nije mala nekako?


Jesu ti vratili jedan ili dva embrija? To je visoka beta, nemoj misliti da je niska, ona se treba pravilno duplati svaka dva dana. Znaci, vadila si prvu u nedjelju? Malo  je visoka, skocila kao da su duplici. Jesi vadila u istom laboratoriju?

----------


## Sybila

Sad sam vidjela..vadila si prije 3, ne 2 dana. U subotu. Da je nedjelja, bilo bi malo cudno, ali ovako izgleda kao u potpunosti normalan i dobar rast bete  :Smile:

----------


## lana985

Jedan od jednog su mi vratili..hehe.. i to treći dan nakon aspiracije
je, u subotu sam prvi puta vadila, na 11dnt..
joj super, već sam se uplašila da je mala, jer čitam kako cure imaju o nekoliko tisuća visoku betu  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

> cure, danas sam drugi puta vadila betu i sada iznosi 653, a prije dva dana je bila 197..
> je li to ok? nije mala nekako?


bravo  :grouphug:  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## zrinkica

Ja se vraćam na posao. Bila sam danas na uzv, dr je jako zadovoljna brzinom oporavka.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## booba

Curke, evo i mene natrag! Meni je danas 7 dpt. Jučer i danas nemam nikakve simptome. Ništa. Al sam u subotu, nedjelju i ponedjeljak navečer osjećala pritisak i laganu bol, kao kad sam u pmsu. Teško mi je bilo sjedit, ali je bilo lakše čim sam legla... Ni sama ne znam čemu to pripisati... Implantaciji, nadam se!  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Zrinkica, kad se ono očekuje transfer?  Aurora079, kolko ih imaš? Kak su veliki? Lana985, čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 1977

Pozdrav, uključena sam u postupak u Petrovoj nakon samo 7 dana od dobijanja uputnice...intersira me ako se dobije dvadesetak stanica od oko 21 mm da li se mogu sažaliti i dati kratkotrajnu opću anesteziju ili ne? Da li se samo tempira jači koktel apaurina kroz kanilu? hvala...

----------


## booba

> Pozdrav, uključena sam u postupak u Petrovoj nakon samo 7 dana od dobijanja uputnice...intersira me ako se dobije dvadesetak stanica od oko 21 mm da li se mogu sažaliti i dati kratkotrajnu opću anesteziju ili ne? Da li se samo tempira jači koktel apaurina kroz kanilu? hvala...


Da, u Petrovoj rade pod punom anestezijom, osim ako nema slobodnog anesteziologa, kao u mom slučaju zadnji put. Onda nema pomoći...  :Crying or Very sad:  Iako sam načula da nema anestezije niti ako je jedan folikul u pitanju.

----------


## zrinkica

> Curke, evo i mene natrag! Meni je danas 7 dpt. Jučer i danas nemam nikakve simptome. Ništa. Al sam u subotu, nedjelju i ponedjeljak navečer osjećala pritisak i laganu bol, kao kad sam u pmsu. Teško mi je bilo sjedit, ali je bilo lakše čim sam legla... Ni sama ne znam čemu to pripisati... Implantaciji, nadam se!   
> 
> Zrinkica, kad se ono očekuje transfer?  Aurora079, kolko ih imaš? Kak su veliki? Lana985, čestitam od srca!


Nadam se sljedeći ciklus!

----------


## booba

Bravo! I to bu valjda brzo došlo!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Molim Vas drage moje rode,kolika je trenutno lista cekanja u Petrovoj?

Thanks

----------


## aurora079

Evo mene s aspiracije. Imamo 7 jajnih stanica ali od toga 4 su pod endometriozom tako da njih ćemo vjerojatno odmah izgubiti al su rekli da će vidjeti šta seda učiniti..
Anestezija mi je prošla još najbolje do sad, fino zaspala i lagano se probudila bez bolova i smušenosti.
Sutra u 11 zovemo da vidimo jel se šta oplodilo..

----------


## zrinkica

> Evo mene s aspiracije. Imamo 7 jajnih stanica ali od toga 4 su pod endometriozom tako da njih ćemo vjerojatno odmah izgubiti al su rekli da će vidjeti šta seda učiniti..
> Anestezija mi je prošla još najbolje do sad, fino zaspala i lagano se probudila bez bolova i smušenosti.
> Sutra u 11 zovemo da vidimo jel se šta oplodilo..


 :grouphug:

----------


## booba

Zvuči super, Aurora!  :Yes:

----------


## booba

Nisu preduge, relativno brzo se dolazi na red. Uglavnom unutar 2 mjeseca ako ti je prvi put. Cure, ispravite me ako griješim.

----------


## booba

Milasova, nisu preduge, relativno brzo se dolazi na red. Uglavnom unutar 2 mjeseca ako ti je prvi put. Cure, ispravite me ako griješim.

----------


## aurora079

Najnoviji update.. imamo 5 oplođenih js i čekamo peti dan za transfer!!!! juhuuuu!!!

----------


## lana985

Suuper aurora

----------


## booba

> Najnoviji update.. imamo 5 oplođenih js i čekamo peti dan za transfer!!!! juhuuuu!!!


5 od 7! Pa to je super! Bravo!

----------


## Ženica75

Varnica vidim da si 74 god. ja sam 75. i čestitam ti od srca na bebici  :Smile:  ... Godinu dana sam u Petrovoj i nisam ni došla do js...sve prsnuli folikuli prije aspiracije ili prazni folikuli (e sad za ovo nisam ni sigurna) jer su mi rekli nema js...nakon štoperice dva puta su prsnuli prije as....pa šta ne mogu skužiti na koliko mi pucaju f.? nikako si ne mogu objasniti da su mi nakon "aspracije" vidjevši da su folikuli prsnuli radili AIH da spase situaciju (nikad nisam bila na HSG ni histeroskopiji) koliko to uopće ima smisla? Jesi ti na priodnom dobila štopericu možeš li mi reći malo više..hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## zrinkica

> Najnoviji update.. imamo 5 oplođenih js i čekamo peti dan za transfer!!!! juhuuuu!!!


 :grouphug:

----------


## sanjka

> Najnoviji update.. imamo 5 oplođenih js i čekamo peti dan za transfer!!!! juhuuuu!!!


Aurora jel bio transfer??

----------


## IVANA 86

Pozdrav svima. Nova sam u ovome svemu... 14.12.2016. bila sam na prvim konzultacijama kod dr. Banović. Prikupila sam sve nalaze koje me tražilla i naručena sam 08.03. Zanima me što mogu očekivati na sljedećem pregledu, tj. koliko se čeka na postupak, te ako netko ovdje ima iskustva zanima je kakva je doktorica? Inače, dijagnoza mi je endometrioza i iza sebe imam već jednu laparoskopiju, također u Petrovoj. Budući da otkad pokušavam ostati trudna ne pijem više terapiju koja mi je do sada bila uspješna (tbl. Vissane) malo me strah da će ciste opet biti tu dok stignem na red... Da li je netko imao slično situaciju, zanima me na kakav postupak se ide u slučaju endometrioze?

----------


## aurora079

> Aurora jel bio transfer??


je. bio je transfer 5.dan jedne blastice a dvije smo zamrznuli. Imali smo ih 3 na kraju  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> je. bio je transfer 5.dan jedne blastice a dvije smo zamrznuli. Imali smo ih 3 na kraju


Bravo aurora...odlican rezultat!!!!

----------


## zrinkica

Aurora  :grouphug:

----------


## aurora079

Hvala svima  :Smile:  a sad slijedi tww....

----------


## Varnica

> Varnica vidim da si 74 god. ja sam 75. i čestitam ti od srca na bebici  ... Godinu dana sam u Petrovoj i nisam ni došla do js...sve prsnuli folikuli prije aspiracije ili prazni folikuli (e sad za ovo nisam ni sigurna) jer su mi rekli nema js...nakon štoperice dva puta su prsnuli prije as....pa šta ne mogu skužiti na koliko mi pucaju f.? nikako si ne mogu objasniti da su mi nakon "aspracije" vidjevši da su folikuli prsnuli radili AIH da spase situaciju (nikad nisam bila na HSG ni histeroskopiji) koliko to uopće ima smisla? Jesi ti na priodnom dobila štopericu možeš li mi reći malo više..hvala


Imaš pp

----------


## aurora079

evo javljam da mi na žalost opet nismo uspjeli.. prokrvarila menga točno na dan kada je trebala stići, otišla vaditi betu i negativna je... Četvrti ivf završio neuspješno...

----------


## zrinkica

:Heart: Aurora

----------


## lana985

Aurora zao mi je

----------


## Optimist

Curke, markeri po novom svakih 6 mjeseci? Ne treba narudzba u Petrovoj 3? Koliko se cekaju nalazi?

----------


## MonaLi

Da, svakih 6mj. Ne trebas se naruciti, samo dođeš a nalazi kroz cca tjedan dana.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Eh, da, a koliko vrijede papa i brisevi? Tnx!

----------


## IVANA 86

Ja mislim da brisevi vrijede godinu dana. Nego da li mi netko ovdje može reći koliko se čeka na prvi postupak. Ja moram napraviti hsg a onda navodno idem na aih...pa sam nestrpljiva, doktorica je samo rekla da se ne čeka dugo...

----------


## MonaLi

Hmmm moji su sad vec stari godinu dana, iduci ciklus idem na IVF i nije me nista doktorica tražila novo, ali kao godinu dana vrijede.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Curke, markeri po novom svakih 6 mjeseci? Ne treba narudzba u Petrovoj 3? Koliko se cekaju nalazi?


Cure,  kako vam ovo objašnjavaju? Zašto svakih 6 mjeseci pribavljati markere za hepatitise, HIV, sifilis?  :Shock: 

Ako su markeri na ove zarazne spolno prenosive bolesti inicijalno negativni, koji je epidemiološki temelj zahtjeva da  pacijenti i pacijentice ponavljaju te nalaze svakih 6 mjeseci?

Novootkrivenih slučajeva sifilisa u Hrvatskoj ima godišnje 10, 20, možda 30 slučajeva.

Novootkrivenii slučajevi zaraze virusom HIV-a  za 2016. godinu bilo je 77, a proteklih godina u prosjeku je bilo 90 novootkrivenih godišnje.


1999. uvedeno je obavezno cijepljenje protiv hepatitisa B za učenike šestih razreda osnovne škole. Od tada pada broj novodijagnosticiranih osoba s hepatitisom B i godišnje se dijagnosticira svega 50 novoovoljelih.

Pojavnost virusa HIV-a i Hepatitisa B i C, kao i sifilisa u Hrvatskoj je izrazito niska. Zašto, o pobogu zašto, svakih 6 mjeseci raditi markere za ove bolesti?!

----------


## Optimist

Inesz, i ja sam se jako zacudila kad sam cula za nova pravila. 
Takodjer ne vidim logicno objasnjenje. 
Ne bih se iznenadila da opet vrate na staro, jer ovo nema smisla, dodatno opterecenje za pacijente, a i financijski gledano je to veliki izdatak. 
S lijecnikom o tome jos nismo razgovarali pa ne znam razloge struke.

----------


## Optimist

Je li u svim bolnicama tako ili samo u Petrovoj?

----------


## MonaLi

Ivana86- na postupak inseminacije se u principu uopće ne  čeka. Ja sam isla čim sam snizila TSH, a da je sve bilo uredno isla bih odmah iduci ciklus. Sad ovaj zadnjih AIH mi nije uspio i mislim da vec iduci ciklus idem na IVF. Tako da je to super kod njih. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

> Je li u svim bolnicama tako ili samo u Petrovoj?


Cure koje su lezale samnom u VG nakon transfera u 11.mj su isto rekle da je dr.trazio ponavljanje nalaza i da je objasnjeno naputkom iz min.zdravstva (mene nisu trazili, provukla se  :Grin: ). Jel na drzavnoj razini peru novce ili samo maltretiraju parove, ne znam, ali nije samo petrova, do ministarstva je.
Da je glupo - glupo je, izuzetno.

----------


## MalaMa

Malo skicnuh sto se dogadja kod vas pa vidjeh zadnje pitanje.  :Smile:  Nama su na SD rekli godinu vrijede. A od kad to traze svakih 6 mj?

----------


## IVANA 86

MonaLi - hvala na info, baš super da je tako. Ja evo da napravim HSG, pa mislim da i o tome ovisi da li će biti AIH ili IVF. Sretno na IVF, nadam se da ćeš uspjet. Koliko sam ja shvatila s IVF jeviše šanse za uspjeh.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ivana - hvala ti  :Smile:  ja jos nisam svjesna da krećem, toliko očekujem od IVF-a da cu se samo opet razočarati ali Thanks. I sretno na HSG  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

E pitanje cure, ja sutra idem na konzultacije i dogovor za IVF, ako ona meni sutra vec napise koje lijekove trebam koliko se čekaju lijekovi? Koji je postupak? Za 5-6 dana mi kreće novi ciklus pa me zanima jel bi stigla dobiti injekcije?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## laine

MonaLi ne čekaju se lijekovi. Drugi dan ciklusa ideš izvadit krv i taj dan dobiješ lijekove koje imaš napisane. Meni se desilo da mi je drugi dan ciklusa bila nedjelja, pa sam ujutro došla vadit krv, lijekove mi nije mogla izdat ali sam popodne došla kod njih na injekciju, u pon sam pokupila lijekove. Sretno!

----------


## MonaLi

Laine - joj hvala ti  :Smile:  jer imam neki papir doma kaj sam tamo dobila a na njemu pise "kada dolazite po lijekove morate se naruciti i donijeti dvije uputnice" pa me malo to zbunjuje.
I da, nadam se da mi nece dati neku siromašnu stimulaciju :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

MonaLi - samo hrabro. Mislim da sve ovdje očekuju uspjeh od IVF... i ja se nekako vidim na iVF, premda je to možda i krivo misliti na taj način. Neznam zašto doktori toliko forsiraju AIH ako je uspješnost mala...

----------


## laine

MonaLi ako imaš D1 uputnicu onda ti više ništa ne treba, ako nemaš, onda moraš i za lijekove imati uputnicu.
Ivana AIH je puno jeftiniji od IVF-a i zato forsiraju, ovisno o dijagnozi. Ima cura kojima uspije. Ja nisam išla na aih zbog spermiograma. Što se tiće IVF- a, prošla sam 3 neuspješna na sv duhu i 1 uspješni u petrovoj. Sada sam u 27 tjednu trudnoće, mogu vam samo reći da se naoružate živcima, pozitivnim mislima i ne, neće biti lako, ni psihički ni fizički ali ostajte ustrajne prema cilju.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure, bas sam se vratila iz Petrove, krećem na IVF sad kad M dođe... od lijekova sam zbog pcos dobila Ovaleap 150 od 2.dc! 
Jedva cekam da krenem  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

laine - znam da je jeftiniji i da zato forsiraju....Po meni bolje platiti skuplji postupak pa da uspije nego nekoliko jeftinijih + bolovanja pa bez uspjeha. A isto tako ja tek krećem i trudim se biti pozitivna jel smatram da između svega i o meni i o mom stavu ovisi hoće li uspjeti, ali mogu prepostaviti da je teško biti pozitivan nakon nekoliko neuspjelih pokušaja (bez obzira o kojem se postupku radi). Tebi čestitam, lijepo je čuti lijepe vijesti i da je netko uspio  :Smile:  
MonaLi-  Sretno!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala cure, bas sam se vratila iz Petrove, krećem na IVF sad kad M dođe... od lijekova sam zbog pcos dobila Ovaleap 150 od 2.dc! 
> Jedva cekam da krenem 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


super! razveselila me ova vijest!

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure  :Smile:  nadam se da ce biti bar nesto za transfer... bit cu skromna  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zrinkica

Mona ja sam se pikala ovaleapom. Sve je bolje od cetrotida.

----------


## MonaLi

Kakva je ti bila reakcija s njim? Ja cu se pikati za početak u bolnici :/ znam... kukavica sam! Ali bar da mi netko pokaze... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zrinkica

Odlična reakcija, pretjerana doduše. Prema hiperstimulaciji je išlo pa je transfer odgođen. Ja sam krenula sa 225 ovaleap, na kraju smo do 75 došli.  :Trči:

----------


## MonaLi

Aha ja imam 150, valjda ce biti nekaj  :Smile:  kažu da je FET uspješniji pa ti držim fige  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zrinkica

:grouphug:  :Zaljubljen:  :pivo:

----------


## Inesz

Neki dan samo pisale o tome da u Petrovoj traže da se testiranja na hepatitise, sifilis i AIDS ponavlja svakih 6 mjeseci...




> Curke, markeri po novom svakih 6 mjeseci? Ne treba narudzba u Petrovoj 3? Koliko se cekaju nalazi?





> Da, svakih 6mj. Ne trebas se naruciti, samo dođeš a nalazi kroz cca tjedan dana.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ovdje su "Preporuke za kvalitetu i sigurnost u medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji" koje ova testiranja  kod homolognih postupaka preporučuju obaviti unutar dvije godine. Ako vas šalju da testiranja radite svakih 6 mjeseci, pitajte ZAŠTO i po kojim preporukama.

https://zdravlje.gov.hr/UserDocsImag...urnost_MPO.pdf

"1.3.1.7. Testiranje u partnerskoj donaciji


Prije partnerske donacije potrebno je učiniti sljedeće testove:
a) anti-HIV-1 i anti-HIV-2
b) HbsAg i anti-HBc
c) anti-HCV (antitijela na hepatitis C)
d) sifilis- specifični ili nespecifični treponema test
Uzorke krvi za serologiju treba uzeti prije prve donacije i to do 3 mjeseca prije. *Za daljnju
partnersku donaciju testove treba ponoviti unutar 2 godine.* Pozitivni rezultati ne
sprečavaju partnersku donaciju..."

----------


## pixxie

Trebala bi ponoviti betu za dva dana (znači subota) pošto moja bolnica "ne radi" subotom, odnosno ne zaprimaju uzorke subotom, moram ići u zg. Da li labos u petrovoj radi vikendom? Mogu li doći samo sa uputnicom svog ginekologa ili ima neka druga procedura?

----------


## 1977

imam za par dana punkciju i interesira me kod kolike razine estrogena u krvi odustaju od transfera, vidim da ste napisale da se zbog blagog hipera iz krvi čeka drugi ciklus pa molim info o kojoj je brojci riječ?

----------


## MonaLi

I ja drugi tjedan vjerojatno imam punkciju, i sve me zanima.   :Smile:  čini se da bum i ja u hiperu...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Meni je doktorica danas odustala od postupka.  Kao moguća hiperstimulacija, uglavnom Petrovu križam od sada, uzas! 
Nadam se da ce me netko privatno uzeti da dovrši ovaj ciklus. Vidjet cu sutra... idem kod Škvorca na razgovor. Mislim da sam imala i napadaj panike danas, uzas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Hej baš mi je žao...nadala sam se da ćeš se javiti sa lijepim vijestima...  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

Nastavljam dalje ciklus, ali privatno  :Wink:  nema predaje Hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Jel kod dr. Škvorca? Jel te odma primio? Super, baš mi je drago, samo naprijed!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

Kod Radončića sam, njega znam već i super mi je  :Smile:  Škvorc ide na GO za vikend... ali isto je divan  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA 86

Super, samo naprijed  :Smile:  Vjerujem da će se upornost isplatiti. Evo...meni dr. promjenila iz aiha u ivf...krećem čim dobijem... Samo drugog dana ciklusa će mi vadit progesteron, Jel zna neko koliko mora bit da bio u redu?

----------


## MonaLi

Ivana - pa to je super vijest, to je ono sto si htjela jelda? Ja ti ne znam za progesteron vrijednosti, nisam to nikad vadila. Jel znas koje lijekove ces dobiti?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Jesu, jako sam sretna što se dr. predomislila. Sad sam sva optimistična  :Smile:  Za progesteron je rekla da drugog dana ciklusa mora bit mala vrijednost, inače čekamo drugi ciklus. Neznam...valjda zato što su kod mene ciklusi kratki i ovulacija brzo. Za lijekove neznam sad jel nisam doma...mislim overlap i još neki na b..ne mogu se sjetiti. Kako tebi ide?

----------


## MonaLi

I ja sam imala Ovaleap, lako se pika ako trebas pomoć samo se javi  :Smile:  ja sam se bas probudila iz anestezije, imam 14 jajnih stanica 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Ajme super  :Smile:  koji ti je danas dan ciklusa, kad ćeš znat kad je transfer? Sveeee mi reci. Eto..čini se da će ti se upornost isplatiti, nikad ne gubi nadu  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

Transfer se planirala srijedu ali sve ćemo jos vidjeti. Rekao je biolog korak po korak  :Smile: 
A danas mi je 12.dc. 
Bome sam bila uporna, je me koštalo stresa ali sve za svoj cilj  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Javi sve obavezno  :Smile:  Nego, 5 dana od transfera do pnkcije, što smije toliko proć? Meni je ciklus jako kratak, neznam da li to znači da će mi i punkcija i tranfer biti prije ili bi lijekovi koje ću dobiti trebali to malo normalizirati...

----------


## MonaLi

Ako vraćaju blastociste onda se vraćaju 5.dan, tako sam ja shvatila. A biolog je rekao da kod mene zeli ici na to.  
Nikad ne znas kakav ce ti ciklus biti sa lijekovima, meni su ciklusi inace dugi pa sam sad punkciju odradila duplo ranije. Budeš vidjela  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

A tako, sve će se vidjeti ali sam ja nestrpljiva  :Smile:  Jao pa sad sam vidjela..ne pikam se ja overlapom nego bemfolom...nikad čula za taj lijek, nadam se da je dobar. A piše još i orgalutran...sve sam pobrkala. Nadam se da je biolog dobar i da zna što radi!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Orgalutran se daje od cca 6.dc a daje se tako da folikuli ne puknu prije punkcije.  Znaci bit ce pikanja. Hoćeš se sama pikati ili?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Vidjet cu,zivim blizu bolnice,za pocetak nek me tamo piknu pa cu onda odluciti..

----------


## MonaLi

Tak sam i ja, i dragi je išao samnom pa me onda on pikao. Jako je jednostavno... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

Ponovi ju u ponedjeljak.
Ja nikad nisam ponavljala kad je pao vikend nego sam čekala radni dan.
Labos u Petrovoj vikendom radi, na odjelu izvade krv i nosiš u lab. Meni su radili za postupak kad je trebalo progesteron i estradiol vaditi. 
Ali za betu ti se stvarno ne isplati ići za ZG.

----------


## Varnica

Ovo gore je za Pixxie.

----------


## pixxie

> Ponovi ju u ponedjeljak.
> Ja nikad nisam ponavljala kad je pao vikend nego sam čekala radni dan.
> Labos u Petrovoj vikendom radi, na odjelu izvade krv i nosiš u lab. Meni su radili za postupak kad je trebalo progesteron i estradiol vaditi. 
> Ali za betu ti se stvarno ne isplati ići za ZG.


hvala na odgovoru, za idući put ću znati  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA 86

I ja ću tako, ide dragi samnom pa će me vjerovatno on pikati.... Jel ima novosti kod tebe?  :Smile:  Nego jedno pitanje vezano za laboratorij, meni su rekli da se javim prvi dan mjesečnice E-mailom da me znaju očekivati drugi dan na ultrazvuku i vađenju hormona. A treba doć sad za negdje oko Uskrsa..spominjali su drukčije radno vrijeme i nešto da ako mislim da će recimo u pon da javim oko četvrka... Pa više ni sama neznam..jeli itko imao sličnu situaciju?

----------


## MonaLi

Ne znam ti, svakako im javi, bitno da ti punkcija ili transfer ne pada na Uskrs ili tako nesto. Jesu ti inace menege na vrijeme? Samo ti njima javi u cetvrtak stanje.
Kod mene nema novosti, svih 9 js se razvija a sutra ce me opet zvati  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Ja sam trenutno na duphastonima pa kojima imam i "lažne" mjesečnice pa ni sama nisam sigurna kad je onda prvi dan prave i kako da ja to njima najavim u čet za ponedjeljak kad ni sama neznam...

----------


## milasova8

Cure, koji je princip narucivanja za konzultacije i postupak? 
Je li dovoljno samo mailom se naruciti ?
Nezgodno mi je osobno zbog posla..

----------


## pixxie

Mislim da možeš sa mailom, treba im samo poslati scan uputnice

----------


## aska

Cure,ispricavam se unaprijed sto upadam kao padobranac ali sva sam zbunjena i vec vas citam duze vrijeme i vidjela sam da su i druge imale slicnu situaciju oko one potvrde o zajednickoj adresi za izvanbracnu zajednicu.Kad ste prijavljivale partnere ili sebe da li ste morale obavezno promjeniti prebivaliste ili moze i boraviste? Da znam sta moram  prijaviti jer naravno nisam na partnerovoj adresi,planirala sam kad se vjencamo ali sad jos nismo u mogucnosti vjencanje obaviti..Ako itko zna,molim pomoc..hvala

----------


## Inesz

Aska

Prema Zakonu o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji, nikakva potvrda o zajedničkoj adresi za izvanbračne partnere nije potrebna. Postoji pravilnik o načinu i sadržaju izjave o izvanbračnoj zajednici koji je izdan za prethodno važeći zakon (2009. godine), a kako za sad važeći nije izdan novi pravilnik vrijedi ovaj pravilnik  PRAVILNIK O OBRASCU IZJAVE O IZVANBRAČNOJ ZAJEDNICI
http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s..._156_3905.html

Članak 1.

Ovim Pravilnikom propisuje se obrazac izjave o statusu izvanbračne zajednice radi ostvarivanja prava na medicinsku oplodnju.

OBRAZAC IZJAVE O IZVANBRAČNOJ ZAJEDNICI

Radi ostvarivanja prava na medicinsku oplodnju, slobodnom voljom izjavljujemo da živimo u izvanbračnoj zajednici kao životnoj zajednici neudane žene i neoženjenog muškarca, te da niti jedno od nas ne živi u drugoj izvanbračnoj zajednici u smislu Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji.

Mjesto i datum:

Ime, prezime i OIB izvanbračnih drugova:

Potpisi izvanbračnih drugova:


Potpišite i kod bilježnika ovjerite ovakvu izjavu. Ako vas budu tražili ovjerenu potvrdu da živite na istoj adresi, zatražite da vam na pismeno daju propise na kojima temelje takav zahtjev. Ako ustraju u traženju ovjerene izjave o zajedničkoj adresi možete se usmeno i pismeno očitovati ravnatelju Klinike za ženske bolesti i porode i ravnatelju KBC Zagreb kako smatrate da ste   diskriminirani na temelju bračnog statusa i time otežavaju pravo na pristup liječenju, te da ćete radi toga tražiti institucionalnu i izvaninstitucionalnu zaštitu..

----------


## aska

Inesz hvala puno na odgovoru,vec ih danima zovem na telefon za informacije da ih pitam i da im to i kazem ali nitko mi se ne javlja..ja ne samo da nisam na njegovoj adresi prijavljena vec nisam ni u istom gradu i zupaniji..sve smo to mislili vjencanjem rijesiti ili boravistem do vjencanja(da ne krsimo zakon jel)..strasno je da uz svu muku sto inace prozivljavamo sad se moramo i time maltretirati..hvala,jos jednom

----------


## milasova8

Aska,

Ja se sjecam da sam se prijavila na adresu od decka jer su me trazili..i to prebivaliste..isto tako smo ovjerili ovu izjavu kod JB..
To je bilo jos 2012..
Ne znam kako je sada..

Naruceni smo na konzultacije 19.5.
Sto da napravim od nalaza?
Nemam nist osim pape i spermiograma?
Sto traze?

----------


## aska

Milasova 8

Ja sam imala i cervikalne briseve friske i papu,nalaze hormona ali dr Strelec me stavio odmah za IVF radi godina i priraslica koje imam.Sad ne znam jel te zanima sta sve jos dodatno treba za postupak ili samo za konzultacije?
Inace,hvala puno na odgovoru za prebivaliste.

----------


## niki78

Cure, jel se u Petrovoj rade folikulometrije nedjeljom i praznikom?

----------


## laine

Da, rade, ali onda ti nije tvoj dr već dežurni.

----------


## niki78

laine hvala

----------


## zrinkica

Bok cure. Mi smo ovaj mjesec išlu konačno na fet. 
Strašno sam razočarana. Imala sam samo tri uzv i onda su mi na kraju rekli dođite za tjedan dana na transfer. Ne znam točno ni kad je bila ovulacija. Na zadnjem uzv folikul je bio 18x16. 
Jučer i danas sam radiča test i naravno bio je negativan. 
Da i nakon transfera niko ništa ne govori ni doktorica ni sestra nikakve upute. Meni je bio prvi transfer. Samo je na kraju sestra donijela papirić s uputama za utrogestan. Koji sam naravno nakon transfera tek počela koristiti. Sce ostale cure su od ovulacije koristile. 

Ne znam stvarno šta da velim. 
Mislim da je vrijeme da promijenim kliniku.

----------


## 1977

Zrinkica, da, Utrogestan se pije/stavlja od prvog dana ovulacije za fet, jedino ako si dobila štopericu taj dan kada si bila na zadnjem uzv-u je druga priča, onda te sa manje/više sigurnošću mogu naručiti za 7 dana na transfer blastocista, nema u Petrovoj ni supresija ni decapeptyla na vrijeme, tek kada vrag uzme šalu, pa pretpostavljam da nisi dobila štopericu na folikl od 18 mm ...
Ne mora to biti znak za promjenu klinike nego da se informirana drugi puta zauzmeš za sebe i preispituješ njihove postupke..otvoreno...ja sam to probala ali nisam uspjela jer nisu otvoreni po tom pitanju i jako se štedi.
Uvijek pročitaj barem nešto na forumu kada dolaziš s pregleda i usporedi malo svoje stanje sa tuđim iskustvima, pitaj unaprijed..mogla si da si znala tu činjenicu kod soc.gin. dobiti recept isti dan za Utrogestan i piti bez obzira na njihove propuste koristeći lh trakice ili štopericu. Oni su tu da nas upute u sve ali puno djevojaka je samoinicijativno išlo na hrpu pretraga koje im njihovi liječnici nisu prepisali i tako došle do svog cilja. Moje je mišljenje i da bi dosta ljudi koje idu u bolnice na MPO i samim time imaju pokriveno troškove koje drugi nemaju, moglo u kritičnom trenutku jednom po postupku platiti 500 kn kod bilo kojeg od MPO privatnih stručnjaka u zemlji kako bi minimalizirale traume i nepoznavanje gradiva kao početnici u MPO priči. Jedino na što možemo uvijek računati kao pacijenti je nažalost da jedan liječnik jedva čeka naći grešku drugom  :Wink:

----------


## zrinkica

Naravno da nisam dobila štopericu. Više me ljuti taj njihov pristup, odnosno manjak komunikacije. 
Ne znam koji je sad protokol za dalje. Vjerojatno se opet čeka na konzultacije.

----------


## 1977

Zrinkica, izvadi si uputnicu za N97 pregled i scan pošalji na mail; predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr za daljnji dogovor oko novog postupka ako nemaš krio više..

----------


## zrinkica

Imam D1 uputnicu. Samo se sestrama moram javiti i to je to. Ma znam proceduru. Ljuti me što su tolko spori i samo zavlače. Dvije godine smo izgubili na inseminacije. Onda kad smo konačno za ivf se dogovorili su već svi nalazi stari bili. Pa onda to sve ispočetka. Pa je onda 12 mj bio pa nisu radili. Tek u 2 mj smo onda krenuli. Da bi na kraju u hiperu završila. I sad ovaj fet, totalno razočaranje.

----------


## 1977

Čula sam da su danas odrađeni transferi na način da se leži na trbuhu nakon transfera pola sata, prvi puta tu metodu čujem pa me interesira jel se nekom primilo sa ležanjem na tu foru?

----------


## Hadasa

I da vam se ja pridružim,nova na forumu i nova u svemu ovome,pa nemojte zamjeriti ako pitam nešto ponovno,mada sam dosta toga pročitala već.
Krenuli od jeseni,do sad prošli dvije AIH , sad čekamo IVF postupak . Jučer dobila mailom termin,da dođem po lijekove . Bila kod doktora prvo da mi napiše za lijekove, otišla podići lijekove. Lijekova nema  :Sad:  dođite početkom 6 mjeseca ,prije menstruacije . Baš sam razočarana,nije da sam baš blizu i da mi je svejedno otići sa posla .
Kroz ljeto ima postupaka ? Kakva je praksa, mojeg liječnika nema od polovice 6 do polovice 7 , čula sam da u 8 ne rade ? istina...?
Puno sreće svima  :grouphug:

----------


## aska

Hadasa,zao mi je..ja sam izgleda bila prije tebe i dobila sam lijekove,jer dragi mi je rekao da dok sam ja bila kod sestre da je dosla jedna cura i da su joj to rekli,pretpostavljam da si to ti,srijeda je bila..Mene je iznenadilo isto sto je dr zvao pitati kakve lijekove imaju da mi da protokol. 
A sad pitanje za cure koje su vec isle(jer i meni je ovo prvi IVF) sestra mi je rekla prilikom preuzimanja lijekova da prvi dan menstruacije posaljem mail,jel se treba nesto posebno naznaciti u mailu ili samo kod kojeg sam doktora? Nisam se ni sjetila pitati detalje..

----------


## MonaLi

Aska- Ja sam samo bila poslala mail da mi je prvi dan menstruacije i da sutra idem kod njih da mi oni daju injekcije(prve dvije su me oni pikali). Ako ti vec doma imas lijekove onda tako i napisi a njima je to samo info da si počela postupak. Tako sam bar ja to shvatila. Oni po imenu znaju kod koga si ali mozes napisati.

Hadasa - nisam znala da se u Petrovoj to događa, bas mi je zao, ako iduci ciklus nema tvog doktora traži zamjenu ako ti to odgovara, mislim ni moje nije bilo pola puta kad sam dolazila...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aska

Hvala na informaciji MonaLi  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Hadasa, ajme bas koma..
Ali nadam se da budete krenuli sa iducim ciklusom..

Nego,nitko mi se u labu ne javlja..
Trebam li se naruciti za spolne hormone ili?
Mi startamo krajem iduceg mjeseca..nadam se da ce biti lijekova

----------


## 1977

Za spolne hormone se naručuje na 01/4604-755 od 12-14h

----------


## milasova8

Hvala..
Ali dobit ih je nemoguca misija

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala cure...menstruacije mi je oko 5.06 ...rekla mi je sestra da dođemo po lijekove prvog ili drugoga. Pošto mi je sestra trebala i objasniti kako si davati lijekovima i kad početi jer do sad nisam to prolazila,nadam se da ovaj ciklus budemo ipak bude nešto . Počinjem se s lijekovima prvi dan menstruacije ili sam ja nešto krivo shvatila.Idem kod doktora Strelca ,a on je malo škrt na objašnjavanju . Trenutno sam optimistična pa se nadam najboljemu,ali baš su me neugodno iznenadili 
 :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

Ma kakvi, nitko se ne javlja..
Poslala sam im mail..nadam se da je ispravan..
Ocekujem da me naruce za 2 tjedna..

----------


## 1977

Točan mail je: 
predbiljezbe.lab@kbc-zagreb.hr

----------


## aska

Hadasa,zar nisi dobila onaj papir s objasnjenjem kako pocinjes i kad? Ja sam dobila,plus mi je dr Strelec sve objasnio a i sestra na odjelu.Meni je dr rekao da s pikanjem pocinjem 2.dan ciklusa a 8.dan uzv prvi.Isto tako napisane su mi i doze kad i koliko koji dan.

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Prikljucujem se vama.
Za tjedan dana moram na uzv, i ako je sve ok, dobivam lijekove i pocinjem s IVF postupkom.
Dali su mi onaj papir sa potrebnim stvarima.koje treba donijeti.
Da li.spermiogram moze biti stariji, mislim star cca 7 mjeseci?? 
Koliko se cekaju nalazi u Petrovoj 3 za markere?
Kakva je to potvda o zajednickoj adresi?? Nismo prijavljeni na istoj, nego na dvije razlicite a zivimo vec vise godina zajedno.
Da li mozda netko zna, da li dijagnosticka histero na pocetku tog ciklusa ugrozava nesto u cijelom tom postupku?
Naime, bila sam T 3 puta, imala 3 spontana, 4 kiretaze i od tih kiretazi dobila priraslice, maternica mi.jr bila.sljepljena i vec sam.isla na dvije histero gdje je radjena rekonstrukcija kavuma. 
I dokt.priv.kod kojeg sam radila histero je rekao da samo.dodjem na kontrolnu hsc da se vidi da se priralice nisu vratile.
Ne zelim gubiti ciklus,.jer postoji mogicnost da.me tek onda na postupak idem na jesen,.a.izluditi cu psihicki do tada.
Ovo mi je prvi postupak, prirodno sam bila ostala sva tri puta.
Ali radi toga, sto je jedan jajovod ostao blokiran priraslicama i radi spontanih,.dokt.je.odlucila sa IVF.
Hvala puno na odgovorima

----------


## zrinkica

Mono spermiogram može biti do 2 godine.

----------


## Optimist

Nalazi za markere u Petrovoj 3 se cekaju tjedan dana.

----------


## milasova8

> Točan mail je: 
> predbiljezbe.lab@kbc-zagreb.hr


Slala sam na taj mail i nema odgovora i ne javljaju se uopce..ici cu u vinogradsku obaviti to..
Hvala

----------


## milasova8

Mono, ukoliko ste u vanbracnoj zajednici dovoljno je da ovjerite izjavu kod javnog biljeznika..
Tako smo mi..
Doduse , prije postupka sam se ja prijavila na njegovu adresu..
Ali mislim da je ta izjava dovoljna.
Za markere se ne treba narucivati ili?

----------


## aska

Mono i mi smo isto ovjerili kod biljeznika izjavu ali sam se i ja prebacila na njegovu adresu..ja nisam bila za to,ali dragi je inzistirao jer nije zelio da bude ikakvih problema i u policiji su mi izdali uvjerenje o prebivalistu i to je to. Kad sam papire predala nitko ih nije ni pogledao,npr na uputnici mi stoji stara adresa ali rekose mi u HZZO da to nije bitno da je bitan samo MBO.

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Hvala na odgovorima. Znaci traze samo to sto pise na tom papiru?? Ne traze spolne hormone i.ostalo???
Da ne bi ispalo da i to treba...
Ici cemo vaditi markere sutra,.a u sri bi trebala na uzv i po lijekove.
Nece mi dati lijekove bez markera jelda?? A markeri bi nam onda bili gotovi tek u petak.
To su sve injekcije koje cu dobiti??

----------


## milasova8

Jesi bila na konzultacijama?
Mene je dr.trazio spolne hormone,hormone stitnjace, AMH ,papu i briseve..
Zakonski trebamo markere..

----------


## milasova8

Trenutno sam u prikupljanju nalaza da pocetkom 7 mj.krenem u postupak..

----------


## mono111

Vec sam.dugo u Petrovoj, vodim se na humanoj, jos sam prije sve radila i prilozila, i sve je ok.
Da li netko zna kada su oni na godisnjem? Tj.kada ne rade postupke?? Kad je pauza??

----------


## Hadasa

Aska-nisam dobila nikakav papirić, doktor je rekao da će sve mi sestra objasniti,a sestra mi je rekla da lijekova nema i to je to,da dođem početkom mjeseca . Možda netko zna fiksini broj sestre Jasne,imam onaj mobitel ali već mi se nitko dva dana ne javlja. Da nazovem i pitam da li ima lijekova za mene, da opet ne idem uzalud.

----------


## Optimist

> Mono, ukoliko ste u vanbracnoj zajednici dovoljno je da ovjerite izjavu kod javnog biljeznika..
> Tako smo mi..
> Doduse , prije postupka sam se ja prijavila na njegovu adresu..
> Ali mislim da je ta izjava dovoljna.
> Za markere se ne treba narucivati ili?


Za markere se ne treba narucivati. U Petrovoj nalazi markera vrijede 6 mj.

----------


## mono111

???? Cure, nisam pohvatala, nema lijekova u Petrovoj???? Sto to znaci????
Da ne mozemo na postupak???

----------


## aska

Mono,ja sam lijekove dobila..Hadasa nije.

----------


## mono111

Aska, vidim u tvom potpisu priraslice???
Moze par detalja o tvom stanju???
Ja sam vec dva puta isla na histero.

----------


## aska

Kao dijete 2 operacije:slijepo crijevo i ileus(od priraslica) S 29 godina operacija paraovarijske ciste i to laparotomijom jer radi priraslica u trbuhu nisu se usudili laparoskopiju,tad su mi i cistili priraslice u zdjelici.Operater rekao da su jajnik i jajovod bili slijepljeni i da su crijeva isto puna priraslica ali to nisu dirali,te da se priraslice u pravilu vracaju.S bivsim partnerom sam 3 god pokusavala i isla na Sv Duh na 3 inseminacije i nitko mi nije nikad radio Hsg.Doktor se sad zacudio da kako to da mi nikad nije provjeravana prohodnost jajovoda i rekao da su najvjerovatnije osteceni od operacija.Te s obzirom na godine nema smisla gubiti vrijeme i raditi Hsg vec da idem na IVF.Napominjem da bivsi partner ima dijete a ja sa sadasnjim evo 8 mjeseci nista. S obzirom na godine,nakon 6 mj me primarni ginekolog poslao reproduktivcu.Moj partner ima uredan nalaz.Eto,to je moje stanje.Nikad ostala trudna,3 operacije i nazalost posljedice toga-priraslice. Ispricavam se sto sam se razvezla ali nisam krace mogla objasniti.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Jojjj, koje komplikacije.
Ja imam priraslice na maternici, pa sam zato isla vec na dvije histero, a kako sam vidjela u potpisu, odmah sam pomislila da i ti imas na maternici priraslice, ali srecom nemas !

----------


## aska

Mono,ne..ja imam oko jajovoda i na crijevima ,u ovom slucaju jajovodi su moj problem.

----------


## milasova8

Rade li se postupci u 7 mj?

----------


## mono111

I mene to zanima.
Dajte mi recite, ta soba u kojoj se daje uzorak prije punkcije ili kad vec, tj sto se dogodi i da li se nekome od vasih muzeva dogodilo da jednostavno nije mogao??dati uzorak??
Ovaj moj je rekao da sumnja da ce moci. Sto se u tom slucaju dogadja??
Osim sto znam da bi trebao to tamo obaviti???!!
Da li prvo rade punkciju j.s.ili se prvo uzorak mora dati??
Sto ako ne uspije???

----------


## milasova8

Jooj,moj je u prvom postupku jedva jedvice uspio i to samo mrvicu..ajme sta smo se bojali da nece biti dovoljno..na kraju je bilo sasvim dosta i postupak bio uspjesan.

Nemojte razmisljat o tome,neka tvoj muz ne ide s tom presrasudom da nece moci,vec u startu si stvara barijeru pa ce mu biti jos i teze .

----------


## milasova8

Nego danas sam cula da ne rade u 7 i 8 mj.postupke..a na konzultacijama mi je receno da startamo u iducem ciklusu a to ce biti kraj 6 mj.pocetak 7..
Pa me sad zanima jel rade ili ne

----------


## bubekica

Ako stvarno smatrate da bi mogao biti problem oko davanja uzorka, dogovorite da donesete od kuce, u vecini klinika je to moguce.

----------


## milasova8

Ne znam kako je sada,2012 nisu dali da nosimo uzorak od doma..
Ako se moze od doma mi cemo tako napraviti sigurno..

----------


## mono111

Hvala cure, 
A s kim se to dogovaramo? S dokt.koja nas vodi??

----------


## Inso

Što se tiče rada preko ljeta, ovo je odgovor koji sam ja dobila putem maila u 4. mjesecu 

POŠTOVANA, KOD NAS NE POSTOJI KOLEKTIVNI GODIŠNJI, ZA 7. MJESEC JOŠ NIŠTA NE ZNAMO , TO MOŽE OVISITI O NEKIM DRUGIM STVARIMA NA KOJE NE MOŽEMO UTJECATI. (DO SADA SMO RADILI PREKO LJETA)
LP

----------


## Hadasa

Mono...i mi smo imali takvih problema zadnji put .I mene zanima da li se može donesti uzorak od doma?Možda glupo pitanje ali postoji li razlika u kvaliteti tj. da li je bolji ovaj svježi uzorak ? :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
I tako i ja dobila lijekove,sve mi se nekako izokrenulo i menstrucija mi je došla ranije, bodemo se polako i u petak prvi ultrazvuk.
Dobila sam Gonal , malo me jajnici znaju pikati ....i onaj metalni okus u ustima poslije....bljak  :Confused:

----------


## mono111

Hm...znaci kao radi se po ljeti?? Cisto sumnjam, no dobro.
To za nosenje uzorka treba provjeriti, tj.pitati.

----------


## NelaR

> Cure,ispricavam se unaprijed sto upadam kao padobranac ali sva sam zbunjena i vec vas citam duze vrijeme i vidjela sam da su i druge imale slicnu situaciju oko one potvrde o zajednickoj adresi za izvanbracnu zajednicu.Kad ste prijavljivale partnere ili sebe da li ste morale obavezno promjeniti prebivaliste ili moze i boraviste? Da znam sta moram  prijaviti jer naravno nisam na partnerovoj adresi,planirala sam kad se vjencamo ali sad jos nismo u mogucnosti vjencanje obaviti..Ako itko zna,molim pomoc..hvala


Pozdrav, ne sekiraj se zbog adresa, mi smo bili u 9 postupaka od 2013g a nismo do ove godine imali istu adresu na osobnam, samo smo kod javnog biljeznika napravili izjavu da od 2000g zivimo zajedno, sto je i istina.Kupili smo kucu a meni bilo bezveze da mjenjam vazecu osobnu zbog adrese. Uglavnom nitko nikada nije postavio ikakvo pitanje radi toga.

----------


## NelaR

Curke u nedoumici sam i ne znam sta dalje!!  :Sad: 
Od 2013g se lijecimo na Petrovoj, 8 neuspjelih IVF, te zadnja u 1. mj ove godine na IVF poliklinici, neuspjesno.
25.3. 2017. dolazim na konzultacije u Petrovu i zbog datuma koji sam molila jer smo tad bili u ZG, dospijem kod prof. V. iako nisam njegov pacijent. Uglavnom uz povrsni razgovor napise mi da sam kandidat za donaciju i uputi me u Cesku. 
Zadnja M bila 5.3. te nakon 42 dana napravim test da budem mirna i on pozitivan!
Moja dr kaze da sam FENOMEN!
Na zalost 11w4d prestaju otkucaji i salje me na serklazu.
STA SAD???
Dali se javiti svojoj prof. na Petrovoj??
Inzistirati na kojim pretragama???
LUDA SAM!!!

----------


## NelaR

> Ova curka koju sam spominjala da nije uzela anesteziju je pozalila, jako ju je boljelo. 
> 
> Ja bih i zbog jednog folikula inzistirala na anesteziji. 
> 
> Kazu da preko 90% pacijentica u tom slicaju odbija.


Ja sam bila na aspiraciji dva folikula bez anestezije i nije uopce tako strasno. Nikakav problem.
Bila i u IVF poliklinici na histeroskopiji i scrachingu bez anestezije.
Mene vise boli braunila i jos me tjednima poslje boli cijela ruka jer se vena upali.

----------


## mono111

Nela,
Mislis poslana si na kiretazu?? Nazalost, ja ti ne znam puno o postupcima jer mi je ovo prvi, ali sam imala 3 spontana. Mislim da nakon prvog ne salju na nikakve pretrage, a vjerujem da si nakon toliko puno postupaka i radila neke pretrage.
Jedna moja prijateljica nije ni mogla ostati T bez heparina, i cim su joj to uveli je.ostala T, doduse ta T je zavrsila.isto spontanim, ali iduca je uspjela !!!!

Ja vas zelim pitati  slijedecr ! Dobila sam dns protokol, ako se to tako zove, ali nemaju lijekove i rekli mi da dodjem za tjedan dana !
Dobila sam Menopur koliko sam uspjela procitati.
I dodjem ja kod sestre za te lijekove na odjel i kaze mi.ona da se te injekcije pikaju u guzu i ako sama ne mogu, a necu moci da svaki dan dolazim u tocno 17 h da me oni pikaju !!!
I jedna cura mi je rekla da se Menopur pika u trbuh !
Sto su vama rekli i gdje ste se pikale ???

----------


## milasova8

Ja neam pojma, imala sam gonale i pikala se u trbuh..
Jesi mozda cula rade li 7 mjesec?

----------


## aska

Mono,sta pise na uputstvu lijeka? Supkutano ili intramuskularno?  Ako je intramuskularno onda jeste u guzu dakle u misic,ako je supkutano onda pod kozu u trbuh npr.. Ja ti ne znam za Menopur jer ja sam dobila Gonal.

----------


## antony34

Mono Menopur se pika ili u guzu ili u ruku gore u misic. Ja sam se pikala u ruku jer su me tako i u bolnici pikali. Al svejedno pitaj dal mora u guzu ili moze i u ruku. Sretno

----------


## CHIARA...

Mono ja sam se prosli mjesec pikala sa Menopurom i sestra mi je objasnila kako smuckati otapalo i tabletu i rekla da si dajem u trbuh lijevo ili desno od pupka. Stisnes spekic, ubodes i otpustis spekic i to je to. Znaci meni je receno u trbuh. S tim da sam se jedan dan pikala u lijevu stranu, a drugi dan u desnu.

----------


## mono111

U srijedu idem po lijekove jer naravno nisu imali.
Ali su rekli, tj.pitala sam sto ako prije dobijem M, pa su rekli da.dodjem pa ce mi.oni dati injekciju bar za taj dan.
Svakako cu procitati uputstva.
Ali kako svaka sestra kaze drukcije??pa stvarno ne kuzim?? Ne bi li svima trebali onda reci isto???

Joj, nisam pitala da li rade u 7 mjesecu. Tako sam bila.sretna da idem.u postupak sad da se nisam ni sjetila.
Najbolje da.posaljes mail mozda.

Nisam ni pitala.za nosenje uzorka, koliko sam bila uzbudjena.

Hvala cure !!!!

U koliko h ste se vi pikale? Oni su mi rekli da dolazim u 17 h, sto nikako ne mogu radi posla. Da li se to moze i ujutro ili iskljucivo u popodnevnim satima?
Da li se moze otici na hitnu ili negdje samo da me neko pikne recimo navecer s.obzirom da kod njih na odjel.se smije doci iskljucivo u 17 h??

----------


## Hadasa

Mono-ja idem u petak,pa ću pitati za donešeni uzorak,pa javim . Na onom papiru za protokol piše da se pika od 17 do 18h .Koliko vidim taj papir je za sve lijekove isti samo zaokruže koji lijek ti dobivaš , i koliko . Ostalo je sve isto.Mene suprug pika,ne mogu vidjeti iglu  :Shock:

----------


## aska

Mono,meni na papiru protokola pise iskljucivo u 17 h tj u vremenu od 17-18 sati.

----------


## mono111

Aha,
Nemam taj papir kod sebe, zadrzali su ga dok mi valjda ne daju lijekove u srijedu.
Samo sam uspjela procitati taj Menopur da sam dobila i Estrofem od 1 dc.
Da li je netko od vas koristio estrofem od 1 dc i od koliko mg??
Meni nije pisalo, a naravno zabb sam pitati.

Super, javi za uzorak.

----------


## lana985

Curke vidim vas zanima mozete li donjeti uzorak od doma,nazalost u petrovoj to ne daju..mi smo pitali jer je supruga isto bilo strah da nece moci,ali je na kraju to rijesio jako brzo..hehe..ugl prvo oni daju uzorke,punkcija je kasnije..kad sam ja isla,suprug od jedne cure nije mogao dati,pokusavao je par puta i nije uspio..neznam sto je bilo na kraju s njima

----------


## NelaR

> Nela,
> Mislis poslana si na kiretazu?? Nazalost, ja ti ne znam puno o postupcima jer mi je ovo prvi, ali sam imala 3 spontana. Mislim da nakon prvog ne salju na nikakve pretrage, a vjerujem da si nakon toliko puno postupaka i radila neke pretrage.
> Jedna moja prijateljica nije ni mogla ostati T bez heparina, i cim su joj to uveli je.ostala T, doduse ta T je zavrsila.isto spontanim, ali iduca je uspjela !!!!
> 
> Ja vas zelim pitati  slijedecr ! Dobila sam dns protokol, ako se to tako zove, ali nemaju lijekove i rekli mi da dodjem za tjedan dana !
> Dobila sam Menopur koliko sam uspjela procitati.
> I dodjem ja kod sestre za te lijekove na odjel i kaze mi.ona da se te injekcije pikaju u guzu i ako sama ne mogu, a necu moci da svaki dan dolazim u tocno 17 h da me oni pikaju !!!
> I jedna cura mi je rekla da se Menopur pika u trbuh !
> Sto su vama rekli i gdje ste se pikale ???


Svejedno je gdje, samo ako imaju samo ampule, a trebas dobiti vecu dozu, onda je to previse za subkutano apliciranje, pa se mora aplicitati u misic, dakle u guzu. To mi se desilo u jednom postupku, jer sam uvijek bila na 350-400IU sto je puno ako nije u penu.

----------


## NelaR

> Aha,
> Nemam taj papir kod sebe, zadrzali su ga dok mi valjda ne daju lijekove u srijedu.
> Samo sam uspjela procitati taj Menopur da sam dobila i Estrofem od 1 dc.
> Da li je netko od vas koristio estrofem od 1 dc i od koliko mg??
> Meni nije pisalo, a naravno zabb sam pitati.
> 
> Super, javi za uzorak.


Estrofem ti je za bolju kvalitetu endometrija tako da se ne brines.  :Smile: 
Bockas se uvijek navece jer su aspiracije uvijek ujutro pa si na taj nacin nastimaju jer 'stopericu'(cetrotide/ bravacide i sl.) trebas primiti 36 sati prije aspiracije

----------


## sanjka

> Curke u nedoumici sam i ne znam sta dalje!! 
> Od 2013g se lijecimo na Petrovoj, 8 neuspjelih IVF, te zadnja u 1. mj ove godine na IVF poliklinici, neuspjesno.
> 25.3. 2017. dolazim na konzultacije u Petrovu i zbog datuma koji sam molila jer smo tad bili u ZG, dospijem kod prof. V. iako nisam njegov pacijent. Uglavnom uz povrsni razgovor napise mi da sam kandidat za donaciju i uputi me u Cesku. 
> Zadnja M bila 5.3. te nakon 42 dana napravim test da budem mirna i on pozitivan!
> Moja dr kaze da sam FENOMEN!
> Na zalost 11w4d prestaju otkucaji i salje me na serklazu.
> STA SAD???
> Dali se javiti svojoj prof. na Petrovoj??
> Inzistirati na kojim pretragama???
> LUDA SAM!!!


Nela sto je bilo na kraju??
Jesi htjela napisati 11 +4 tt ???

----------


## NelaR

> Nela sto je bilo na kraju??
> Jesi htjela napisati 11 +4 tt ???


Da 11 tjedana i 4 dana i krivo sam napisala ne serklazu nego KIRETAZU! Sad tek vidim  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Sluzbena info-rade postupke u 7 mj!
Bas sam sretna,jos samo da brisevi budu cisti i krecemo uskoro po drugu bebu!!

----------


## mono111

Super !!!!!

----------


## aska

Ja jos nisam pocela s pikanjem ali za koji dan bi trebala dobiti menstruaciju pa citam uputstva i zanima me cure koje su koristile Gonal Pen jesu li istiskale zrak prije koristenja pena? Sestra mi to nije spomenula kad mi je pokazivala ali vidim u uputama da stoji ako mi ne izadje kapljica da trebam nariktati 25 jedinica i istisnuti zrak.Gube li se onda jedinice tj smanjujem li predvidjene jedinice max doze na penu? Ne znam kako da se izrazim,nadam se da me razumijete.Panicarim unaprijed,uh..

----------


## NelaR

> Ja jos nisam pocela s pikanjem ali za koji dan bi trebala dobiti menstruaciju pa citam uputstva i zanima me cure koje su koristile Gonal Pen jesu li istiskale zrak prije koristenja pena? Sestra mi to nije spomenula kad mi je pokazivala ali vidim u uputama da stoji ako mi ne izadje kapljica da trebam nariktati 25 jedinica i istisnuti zrak.Gube li se onda jedinice tj smanjujem li predvidjene jedinice max doze na penu? Ne znam kako da se izrazim,nadam se da me razumijete.Panicarim unaprijed,uh..


Ako ti jesestra naredila ampulu unutra onda je vjerojatno ona istiskala zrak, svakako u ampuli ima vise ljeka nego sto pise da ima, pa ne brini zbog toga i na kraju krajeva, u ampuli ima jako malo zraka pa ti nece biti nista taman da ga i upikas u kozu.  :Smile:  Ne brini se previse, samo pazi da je sve dezificirano i navij mobitel pola sata ranije, da slucajno ne promasis vrijeme dok sve namrdas.  :Wink:

----------


## aska

Hvala ti Nela,nije sestra nista nariktala vec mi samo pokazivala na njihovom probnom penu..dobila sam 2 pena u kutiji neotvorenoj.Ja sam otvorila jednu kutiju da procitam sta pise unutra pa eto nasla taj dio za zrak  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

Mi smo danas vadili krv za markere,medutim tek sad mi je doslo u glavu da na uputnicama nismo imali marker za hepatitis A..
Jel to nuzno?

----------


## mono111

Pa koliko znam, traze hepatitis a, b, c.
Najbolje da posaljes mail i pitas.

----------


## milasova8

O boze..sad kad cu imat zezancije zbog toga..
Idem 16.06.na dogovor s nalazima pa cu vidjeti

----------


## NelaR

> Hvala ti Nela,nije sestra nista nariktala vec mi samo pokazivala na njihovom probnom penu..dobila sam 2 pena u kutiji neotvorenoj.Ja sam otvorila jednu kutiju da procitam sta pise unutra pa eto nasla taj dio za zrak


Napravi po uputama, ima u ampuli barem jos 50iu vise. Ponesi te 'potrosene' kad ides kod sestre Irene, pa joj daj jer one izvuku spricom pa iskoriste to sto ostane u apuli.  :Wink:

----------


## aska

Nela budem tako napravila..hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Jos stignes i vaditi hepatitis A, taman ce ti do 16.06.i prije biti gotovi nalazi.
Kako to da.ti nisu napisali i to na uputnicu??

----------


## aska

Mono,ni meni ni dragom isto nisu tako napisali,moj ginekolog je cak komentirao citiram "to su bedastoce" sto to traze kad sam naknadno trazila da mi napise za hepatitis A.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Mislim vjerujem da je to bzvz vaditi, pogotovo svakih 6 mjeseci. Ali tvoj socijalni ti to mora dati ako mpo to trazi !

----------


## aska

Na moje inzistiranje mi je na kraju dao ali uz taj komentar,pa sam isto naknadno vadila samo hepatitis A.

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Ne znam zasto neke poruke ovdje na temi tek sad vidim, Lana i Nela, uopce nisam vidjela tu poruku za uzorke da se ne mogu nositi od doma.

Tnx !

----------


## Hadasa

Lana...hvala za info za uzorak,vidjela post,ali nikako stipkati...
Aska-meni je sestra sama pripremila pen,i sad imam u starom za jednu dozu i jednog mi je dala samo za jednu dozu za sutra..
U vezi markera za hepatitis A, i moj je ginekolog komentirao da je kao bezveze,ali ipak mi je dao uputnicu.

----------


## NelaR

Curke pomagajte, gdje vaditit krv za pretrage:
TORCH, 
B16,
PV
TV
APTV
fibrinogen
D-dimeri
proteinC
proteinS
LAC
ACL
hemocistein
AT III
faktor V Leiden
PAI I
protrombin
MTHFR
T3
T4
TSH
????????
Dolazimo svakako u ZG pa bi voljela to obaviti usput

----------


## Optimist

Kad sam ja radila ove pretrage, najvise sam ih obavila u Vinogradskoj pa ih nazovi, iscitaj, reci ce ti sto mozes kod njih. 
Ako ne rade homocistein, njega mozes u VV, kao i stitnjacu. 
TORCH u Mirogojskoj 16, Zavod za javno zdravstvo.

----------


## MonaLi

I štitnjaču mozes u Vinogradskoj, ja sam ju tamo vadila


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Testove trombofilije u, Petrovoj 3.

----------


## mono111

Cure,

Mozda glupo pitanje, ali meni je u zadnjih godinu dana M smedji iscjedak,.radi tih priraslica, i sad je to kao rijeseno i sad bi kao trebala.dobiti normalnu M, i tad krecem s lijekovima.
E sad, krecem 2dc, i nadam se da cu pogoditi da je to drugi dc.jer i cesto dobijem usred ciklusa smedje krvarenje, i bas mi je bilo nedavno tako.
Sto ako recimo tu kakti M dobijem navecer, to se isto racuna kao 1 dc?? Ili tek od slijedeceg dana??

I sto je Elonva ili tako nekako?? To je neki lijek isto?

----------


## MonaLi

Menga se nikad ne računa ako dođe iza 17h, ili 19h, nisam ziher. Tek je onda iduci dan 1.dc. I trebala bi biti svježa krv, e sad ako krene smeđe kratko to nemoj brojati, hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

MonaLi,
Tnx.

A sto ako uopce ne dobijem pravu krv,.sto je moguce, jer mi je svo ovo vrijeme tako.
Jedino po.cemu vise manje razlikujem M  i taj neki iscjedak unutar ciklusa su kakti bolovi.

Ali ne znaci isto tako da cu svaki ciklus imati bolove.

Jojjj, to mi je tako grozno, jer sto ako pocnem prerano ili prekasno s lijekovima??

----------


## Optimist

Ako menga dodje do 17-18 h, racuna se kao prvi dan ciklusa i to kad krene crveno.

----------


## Optimist

Pisale smo u isto vrijeme  :Smile: 

Koliko ti inace traju ciklusi?

----------


## aska

Uh,Mono vjerujem da si u nedoumici,voljela bih da mogu ikako pomoci.Ja sam jutros dobila menstruaciju,rekla bih neocekivano jer sam ocekivala u ponedjeljak i jer uvijek imam jaku glavobolju i to mi je znak da menstruacija dolazi.Ovog puta glavobolje nije bilo,ali krvarenje je normalno i bolovi i od sutra pikanje i nervozna sam jako jer vec panicarim kako cu reagirati na stimulaciju jer kad sam prije 6 godina pila Klomifen nisam uopce reagirala,a bila sam mladja.Brinu me i godine,nije to vise ista kvaliteta jajnih stanica.
Mail sam gore poslala kako mi je receno iako si mislim vikend je i kaci me sad prvi uzv za vikend.

----------


## mono111

Optimist, hehe.

Inace su mi ciklusi uvijek trajali 30 dana, tj.prije nego sam planirala zadnju T.

Ovaj mjesec sam dobila tocno na 29 dc, i to smedji iscjedak.
A nakon te zadnje kiretaze nisam bila dobila par mjeseci, ma sve mi se zakompliciralo.

I stvarno mozda postoji mogucnost da nece biti prava krv, i sto onda?? Da pocnem s lijekovika ili ne?? Mislim dokt.kod kojeg sam bila na histero rekao je da bi ova M trebala biti normalnija.
Kao trebala bi biti, ali ne znaci da ce biti.

Aska,
Nadam se da ces dobro reagirati ! Koje si ti lijekove dobila?? Ti moras.doci 8 dc na uzv?? Ja moram doci 6 dc.
Kod koga se ti vodis??

----------


## aska

Mono,meni je cudno to sto mjesecima nisi imala menstruaciju i smedji iscjedak i bezbolne neke cikluse,kao da su hormoni u pitanju..ali nisam lijecnik,najbolje da za menstruaciju upitas nekoga od lijecnika.
Dobila sam Gonal,vodi me dr Strelec.

----------


## NelaR

> Cure,
> 
> Mozda glupo pitanje, ali meni je u zadnjih godinu dana M smedji iscjedak,.radi tih priraslica, i sad je to kao rijeseno i sad bi kao trebala.dobiti normalnu M, i tad krecem s lijekovima.
> E sad, krecem 2dc, i nadam se da cu pogoditi da je to drugi dc.jer i cesto dobijem usred ciklusa smedje krvarenje, i bas mi je bilo nedavno tako.
> Sto ako recimo tu kakti M dobijem navecer, to se isto racuna kao 1 dc?? Ili tek od slijedeceg dana??
> 
> I sto je Elonva ili tako nekako?? To je neki lijek isto?


Ne racuna se taj prvi dan ako si dobila popodne i ako nije bas krv.
Tj to je prvi dan ciklusa ali dr u potpomognutoj pod prvi dan racunaju kad se sluznica oljusti.
To se moze provjeriti i na ultrazvuku i vadjenjem hormona, meni su tako u IVF poliklinici kad sam isla privatno. 
Tada sam bila u postupku sa Elonvom i to je najmoderniji ljek u potpomognutoj oplodnji, jedna inekcija je za 8 dana, nekad se doda jos nesto, ja sam imala Menopure, ali nekome je samo ona dovoljna.

----------


## mono111

To mi je bilo radi priraslica na materici, cijela maternica mi je bila sljepljena i endo tanak, i nista se nije ni moglo oljustiti, i to je sigurno zato.
Cervikalni kanal mi je bio skroz zastopan, pa ta " krv " ni nije mogla proci.
I sad je to ocisceno i navodno bi trebalo sad biti bolje.
Idem na jos jednu histero, ali samo dijagnosticku sad kad dobijem samo da se.provjeri stanje, da se nisu slucajno vratile priraslice, i ako nisu, nista se vise nece dirati.
Ali tnx  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Nela,
Nadam se da ce mi se ovaj put sluznica oljustiti. Tj znala sam otici kod dokt.kad bi kao dobila smedji iscjedak, pa kad bi mi endo bio samo 3 mm onda bi znala da.je M.
A i ovaj ciklus sam pila Cykloprogynovu, hormone koje prate prirodan ciklus, pa se nadam da bi trebala dobiti tocno na 28 dan.

----------


## aska

Mono nadam se da se priraslice nisu vratile i da ce menstruacija biti kako treba.Iskreno,nisam cula da netko ima takav problem,zelim da sve bude ok.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Hvalaaa !!
i ja senadam !!

Drzim.i tebi figee

----------


## Hadasa

Možda glupo pitanje,ali dali su Vama preporučili spolni odnos u postupku...znači dobivate inekcije i još niste dobili štopericu? 
Nešto sam načula,ali nisam se sjetila pitati svog doktora...

----------


## mono111

Ja ne znam za takvu informaciju, nazalost !

----------


## mono111

Curee, pls infoo !!!

Dns sam kao dobila krv, mislim iscjedak s malo krvi, a s obzirom da mi je sve.krivo, sad uopce ne znam koji mi je dc, mozda mi je i 3 dc jer sve ove dane imam smedji iscjedak.

Napominjem da nemam normalnu M vec godinu dana !
Mislim ona dolazi recimo tocno, ali je bila smedji iscjedak ! I sad bi kakti, nakon sto su se rijesile, bar veci dio, tih pruraslica, trebala M malo normalnija doci.

Kad da.pocnem s lijekovima???
Hvalaa

----------


## Optimist

mono, ajde napisi mail na predbiljezbe da ga proslijede tvom mpo dr, ukoliko nemas direktni mail od dr. 
Mislim da taj smedji iscjedak mozes zanemariti i da se prvi dc racuna kad krene svjeza krv, a do 17 h. 
Pretpostavljam da ti mogu izvaditi hormone i na osnovu njih procijeniti kad je pravo vrijeme za kretanje s terapijom. 
Sretno!

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Ipak sam svratila do Petrove, bilo mi je usput pa su rekli da je dns prvi dc onds. Od sutra dolazim na pikanje u guzu jer ima bolje djelovanje.
Tako su mi rekli.
Tj.nisam dokt.ni vidjela nego sestru a odjelu koja mi je to rekla.
I samo da napisem da.mi je krenula prava M. Nakon godinu dana sam dobila pravu M, sto bi Znacilo da su se priraslice sve rijesile !!
Jejjj !!
Hvalaaaa ti !!!!

----------


## Hadasa

Super mono111.... :Very Happy: 
Zbilja ima bolji efekt pikanje u guzu ,nego u trbuh?
Ja sam bila u nedjelju na ultrazvuku,dežurni doktor mi je rekao da primim završnu inekciju,a moj koji se onda tamo pojavio još da primam terapiju.Sutra idem opet,nadam se da neće biti prekasno.Čudno mi je to kako se njihova mišljenja razilaze.hmm

----------


## Optimist

mono, hrabro naprijed i sretno  :Smile: 

Hadasa, zna tvoj dr. sto radi, sretno i tebi!

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Tako su meni rekli, da !

Hvalaa cure !!!

Znate li mozda tko u subb ujutro radi?? Sumnjam da cu bas naletiti na svoju dokt.a idem u subb na prvi uzv pa da se znam pripremiti, haha.

Sretnooo iivama !!

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Koji ti je dc??
Koliko mm moraju biti folikuli veliki da ih vade??

----------


## aska

Mono,i ja idem u subotu na prvi uzv.Boli me uzasno glava od Gonala i osjecam blagu mucninu danas.Jajnike osjetim mozda svega par sati nakon pikanja i vise ne,ova glavobolja me ubija.

----------


## NelaR

Curke tko zna gdje mogu izvaditi homocistein?
Poslala sam upite na Javno zdravstvo i Vinogradsku i sad mi jos taj homocistein visi da se nevasi ni tu ni tamo.  :Sad:

----------


## Rominka

Vuk Vrhovec vadi. Barem je lani. Morala sam se upisati prije.

----------


## Hadasa

11 dan ciklusa, danas dobila štopericu,u četvrtak nastupamo  :Embarassed: 
Već me je sad malo strah,nikad do sad nisam dobivala anesteziju,uopće ne znam što da očekujem.
Vidim da su iskustva šarolika,nadam se najboljem...
Imam po 4-5 folikula po jajniku,skoro svi su iznad 20,samo mi je endometrij oko 10...
Doktor mi je rekao da je sve ok.

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Sretnoooo !!!!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Hadasa,sretno!
Koliko znam,u Petrovoj se prije punkcije da nekakav koktelcic u venu da te manje boli,nije to klasicna anestezija..
Ja sam imala 9js i dobila taj koktelcic i bas nista nije bolilo

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala cure...koktelčić zvuči sasvim ok  :pivo:

----------


## Hadasa

Punkcija obavljena,i uz koktel moram priznati da sam ih dosta osjetila,aspirirano je 14 jajnih stanica(piše oocita)
Sutra u 11 zovem ,da vidim kako napredujemo. Biologica je spomenula da sam možda hiperstimulirana,pa da možda ne bude transfera.
Bolni i napuhnuti trbuh mi je,malo teže hodam,pijem puno vode,ima još tko kakav savjet za primjeniti ?

----------


## aska

14 oocita? Vauu,koje si godiste ako smijem pitati i koja ti je dijagnoza? Zelim ti puno srece  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

81godište MM i ja
Ja-policistički jajnici,MM-spermiogram na granici dobrog
Hvala aska  :grouphug:  i tebi biologica je spominjala i kriptopohranu(??)nemam pojam jer sam ju dobro čula,jer sam još bila malo omamljena,ali da doktor nije ništa rekao za to.Sutra dok ju nazovem da će mi sve reći.Nadam se da će voda pomoći,jer uz nju samo još grickam nokte,nemam apetit za drugo :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

Hadasa,
trebala bi nesto pojesti zbog elektrolita. Kod hipera se preporuca izbjegavanje ugljikohidrata, a povecan unos proteina. Ja sam se najela zrnatog sira  :Smile: 
Ili nabavi isosport, on je izotonican.
Postupak koji spominjes je kriopohrana, odnosno smrzavanje embrija.
Sretno!

----------


## aska

I mislila sam da si Pcos,i mlada si  :Smile:  Iskusnije cure ce znati reci ali mislim da je to zamrzavanje.

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala cure na savjetima,muž ide u nabavu onda,inače izbjegavam ugljikohidrate pa je dobro znati.
Mislila sam si da je smrzavanje,ali nisam znala točno.
Aska-bitno je kako se čovjek osjeća,mlade smo mi :Dancing Fever:

----------


## NelaR

> Hvala cure na savjetima,muž ide u nabavu onda,inače izbjegavam ugljikohidrate pa je dobro znati.
> Mislila sam si da je smrzavanje,ali nisam znala točno.
> Aska-bitno je kako se čovjek osjeća,mlade smo mi


Ako sumnjaju na hiperstimulaciju onda znaju zamrznuti oplodjene jajne stanice, vjerojatno u tvom slucaju posto ih ima puno u stadiju blastociste i vracanje iduci ciklus.
Samo miruj i bez naprezanja.  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## mono111

Hadasa
Super !!! Bas si ih puno dobila !!! Zelim ti punooo sreceee !!!
Znaci oni daju samo taj koktel, nista drugo?? U pravilu kao ne bi trebale osjetiti to punktiranje??

Dajte mi recite, da li oni vecinom vracaju po dvije stanice??

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala cure....zovem sad labaratorij da vidim kako stojimo i nitko se ne javlja.
Mono111 - ja sam osjetila svaki ubod,a pod kraj me je i boljelo, nisam nešto osjetljiva ali nije me uspjelo valjda dobro omamiti,jer sam bila dovoljno prisebna brojati one kocke na stropu.
Ali eto preživjela,kasnije me dosta boljelo,ali danas skoro ništa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inso

> Hadasa
> Super !!! Bas si ih puno dobila !!! Zelim ti punooo sreceee !!!
> Znaci oni daju samo taj koktel, nista drugo?? U pravilu kao ne bi trebale osjetiti to punktiranje??
> 
> Dajte mi recite, da li oni vecinom vracaju po dvije stanice??


Oni daju taj koktel, iako to podvode pod "opću anesteziju". Ja sam bila napola budna, sve sam čula što govore, ali nije me boljelo. Samo sam osjećala nekakav pritisak, ništa neugodno. Tada sam imala 5 oocita. 

Što se tiče broja embrija koje transferiraju, ovisi o kvaliteti embrija, a to ocjenjuje embriologinja na sam dan transfera. Meni su vratili 2 blastociste, jer je jedna bila odlična a druga malo lošija. Vjerojatno su pretpostavili da ta lošija ne bi preživjela zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje...

----------


## Hadasa

Od 14, 2 nezrele i deset oplođenih :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sutra opet zovem da vidim da li će biti transfera pošto sam imala burnu reakciju.
Nadam se da bude,ma da nije problem čekati  :Joggler:

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Super !!!!! Javiiii sto su rekli sutra !!!!
Sretnoooo

Daj mi pls reci, kakav je postupak te aspiracije?? Dodjes u odredjeno vrijeme ti i muz i tko prvi obavlja?? Prvo uzorak a tek onda aspiracija??
Tad kad ti kazu, tad i dodjes na red ili moras cekati??
Koliko dugo ostajes lezati nakon aspiracije?
Inace, dokt.koji te vodi radi aspiraciju?? Ili netko drugi??

----------


## Hadasa

Morala sam doći u pola 8 s suprugom,prvo sam se javila na šalter,pa sestri Jasni koja me je uputila da čekam ispred vrata labaratorija. Prozvali su nas po prezimenu,išli smo odmah i muž i ja. Prvo smo potpisali kod sestre pristanak na postopak i na smrzavanje.Ja sam se presvukla u spavačicu i čekala (bila sam sama),muž je svoj obavio brzo i izašao van . Ja sam još neko vrijeme čekala, pa je došla anesteziologica koja mi je stavila kanilu u ruku, bila je baš ljubazna i malo se je šalila da se opustim,inače ju stavljaju na lijevu ruku,ali su mi stavili na desnu,jer moje su žile koma.Još sam malo čekala pa su došli po mene , aspiraciju nije radio moj doktor (dr.Strelec) nego neki drugi,bila sam toliko uzbuđeno/splašena da nisam zapamtila mu ime.Sjećam se dok me je počelo boljeti,ma uskoro je gotovo i onda je rekao ...a sada drugi jajnik :Mad:  Uglavnom izdražalo se . Oko dva sata sam trebala ostati ležati , ali čak su me ostavili 2,5 sata. Ja sam još pola sata poslije aspiracije bila malo ošamućena,ali spavala nisam,ostatak vremena sam ležala i gledala u zid ,a zadnjih pola sata sam se digla i obukla , nisam osjećala nikakve posljedica anestezije.Sve skupa oko pola 11 sam bila vani . Poslije na putu doma me je jače počelo boljeti i stezati oko trbuha,ali vjerovatno zbog hipera. 
Mono kad ti ideš?Meni je ovo bilo prvi put pa nisam znala što očekivati. Glavno je da je sad to iza mene,dok prođe bude ti lakše.
Želim ti da čim bez bolnije prođe i sa sjajnim rezultatima.

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Hvala na opsirnom odgovoru  :Smile: 
Ja sam dns bila na uzv, 6 dc mi je.
Koliko sam skuzila, imam 10 folikula, i najveci je 10 mm, ostali su oko 9 mm i cak od 6 mm.
U pon moram opet na uzv !
Endo mi je samo 5,4 mm.
Koliko je tebi bio ako se sjecas??

Cure, da li je to premalo za endo??

----------


## milasova8

Mono, zadebljat ce se on jos,tek ti je 6dc..
Sretno!

----------


## Optimist

mono, ne brini, zadebljat ce se, nakon aspiracije ces dobiti i Utogestane 3x1 vaginalno, poslije transfera 3x2. 

U prvom postupku mi je na aspiraciji bila druga, a na transferu treca lijecnica. 
Tada sam na aspiraciji bila u polusnu i osjetila malu bol. 

U drugom postupku mi je na aspiraciji bio drugi lijecnik. 
Tada sam bila u snu (ocito je anesteziologinja bila sire ruke  :Grin: ) i kroz san sam osjetila laganu bol. Nakon budjenja sam vrlo brzo dosla k sebi, istrpila sam bol, nisam popila Ketonal (ponudili su mi ga). Ako te bude jako boljelo, mozes traziti i injekciju Ketonala. 
Na transferu je bio moj lijecnik. 

Nakon transfera se lezi na trbuhu 10-tak minuta. Odmaras jos pola sata i ides domeka sa svojom ribicom  :Smile: 

Hadasa, jesi zvala?

----------


## Hadasa

Mono ...meni je bio u predhodnim postupcima najviše 8(prvi čak 6,5) , sad mi je bio zadnji ultrazvuk 10...Uvela sam u prehranu ciklu i ananas skoro pa svakodnevno i nadam se da je to doprinjelo kakvom takvom rastu.
U utorak ipak imam transfer,svih 10 se dobro dijeli. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 Imam svoje strahove,ali ipak samo pozitiva.Ne znam kad mi toliko pitanja letjelo kroz glavu.Sigurno vam to ne moram ni pričati

----------


## Optimist

Hura, Hadasa, za okruglih 10!!!

I, ne, ne moras nam pricati za pitanja i strahove  :Grin:

----------


## aska

Evo i mene s prvog uzv 8.dan ciklusa.10 folikula 3 su veca  15,13,12 mm ostali 9 i 10 mm.Endometrij 9,5 mm. Ja se opet brinem da nije predebel endometrij.
Mono,jesi ti sa mnom cekala lijekove ili brkam? Cura kojoj sam rekla za sok od cikle jer je bila zabrinuta radi endometrija?

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Hvala na info !!!

Hadasa, super za 10 stanicaaaa !!!! Sretnooooo !!!!!

Askaa, daaa ! To sam ja, hahhaha.
I ti imas puno stanicaaa !!!!
Kupila sam sok od cikle jos prije 10 tak dana, da budem spremna i jucer sam ga pocela piti.
Ja nazalost moram cak i litru popiti dnevno, sad imam onaj od 0,75 l jer sam primjetila.kada pijem normalne kolicine kao drugi ljudi, da se nista ne zadebljava.

Sto kada se dobije folikula toliko razlicitih velicina? Oni onda propadaju, ti manji koji ne dosegnu istu velicinu kao i ovi koji se punktiraju??

----------


## Hadasa

Može biti i predebeli endometrij,bas sam truba,nisam pojma imala.
Mono svaka čast ako možeš taj sok piti,ja sam ga kupila i bacila,miris mi je bio ubitačan .Ja sam vise svijezu ciklu na salatu . 
Za ovo ne znam,ali mislim da ne propadaju da se pretvore u ciste? Iskusnije će bolje znati,a kod punkcije mislim da ti sve izvade i male i velike,bar se meni tako činilo po broju.

----------


## MonaLi

Mono - meni je doktor rekao da je sve punktirao, i te male... rekao je da on ne ostavlja nista.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Tnx !!!

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Jojj !!!
Bila sam dns na uzv, i folikuli nisu bas narasli.
Znaci sad su cca 11, 10, 9 mm mislim, mozda ima i od 8 , nisam zapamtila ali najveci je 11 mm. A u subb je najveci bio 10.
To je premalo, jelda??
Dokt.mi je rekla da sve nastavim kao do sad, znaci dvije ampulr i da se opet u sri vidimo, tad ce mi biti 10 dc.
Mislim da ona nije ni vidjela na tom protokolu koliko su bili folikulo u subb.
A ja glupaca, nisam pitala da li mi treba mozda dozu povecati.
Makar, ja ne znam kako to oni mjere, ali.meni se cinilo odokativno ! Onak, cca.
S tim da mi je u subb bila druga dokt.a dns moja !
Da li postoji mogucnost da je neka od njih dvije krivo izmjerila.i zato se brojke ne slazu??

Koliko dnevno folikuli rastu mm??
Jako sam zabrinuta !

----------


## CHIARA...

Mono folikuli rastu oko 1 mm na dan. Naravno da postoji mogucnost da je neka od njih krivo izmjerila. Ne brini se, bit ce sve u redu. Ona je sigurno pogledala sve sto je trebala. Da nije bilo u redu, povecala bi ti terapiju.

----------


## mono111

Chiara,

Hvala ! Lakse mi je malo !
Nadam se da ce sve biti ok.
Nego me brine jer sam prva dva ili tri dana uzimala.po tri ampule menopura a onda sam presla na dvije, pa se isto tako bojim da nije mozda premala doza zato oni ne rastu??

----------


## Hadasa

Mono - drž se,znam da nije lako...ja isto dobila dva različita mišljenja,zblokiram pa se ne sjetim neke stvari pitati. Svaki dan neka zapreka i svaki dolazak i čekanje i strahovanje što će ti reći igra živaca.Svi mi kažu da se opustim (i užasno me to živcira), pokušavam se nečim zaokupiti da ne mislim na to . Ja sam koristila gonal,i desti dan su bili možda malo veći od tvojih,11,12 i najveći 13 evo baš gledam.
Mene je baš strah tog hipera, odmarala sam,pila vodu i sve ali imam konstantnu neku ne jaku ali tupu bol u donjem predjelu trbuha i poprilično je tvrd i napuhnut . Ne znam da li me budu pregledali prije transfera,zna tko?

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Nadam se da nije hiper ! Ja ti nazalost ne znam da li pregledavaju !

Ima li netko od vas kakva iskustva s losim papa testom??
Naime, dns me zvala sestra i nalaz pape je los, neki ascus, sutra idem po nalaz. I sad me jako to brine da li ce mi zaustaviti postupak radi takvog nalaza??

----------


## aska

Nije ni kod mene sve bajno.Folikuli su narasli,ali raznih velicina 11,12,13,15,17 pa cak i 20 jedan.I slali me vaditi E2 da vide kad da dodjem na uzv,sutra ili prekosutra i zvali me da ipak prekosutra.Ono sto je mene sokiralo kad mi je dr rekla da mi je jajnik visoko i samim time teze dostupan ali da ce moci punktirati ga.I uocili su nesto sumnjivo na lijevom jajovodu,sumnjaju na saktosalpinks.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
A koliko su ti folikuli bili u subb'?
Da netko nije krivo izmjerio nama u subb??

----------


## aska

Mono,najveci mi je bio u subotu 15 mm,bilo je i 13 i 12 i ostali 9 mm. .koliko se sjecam.

----------


## mono111

Sto su ti rekli za te razlicite velicine??
Sto znaci to na lijevoj jajovodu?? Nesto sto ima veze sa priraslicom??
A prije ti nitko nikad nije spomenuo taj lijevi jajnik koji je visoko ??

----------


## aska

Desni jajnik je visoko,vjerovatno od priraslica povucen.A to na lijevom jajovodu se jos zove hidrosalpinks,to je toksicna tekucina u zacepljenom jajovodu i iskreno,bacilo me u komu iako su rekli da sumnjaju da im tako izgleda,pa su i stavili pod upitnikom.Ja sam se nekako nadala da je barem lijevi jajovod ok jer desna strana mi je operirana,sad su mi nade potonule.Ne nadam se nicemu.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Jojjj, bas mi.je zao ! Znam kako je kad si razocarana !
Ali nije li da ti ne trebaju jajovodi za sve to??
Glavno da je maternica cista?? Kako ta toksicna tekucina moze utjecati?

----------


## aska

Moze curiti tekucina u maternicu i smetati embriju.To je koliko znam,zato se u vecini slucajeva predlaze da se jajovod makne.A sama pomisao na cetvrtu operaciju mi je mucna,vise radi toga sto zbog priraslica na crijevima laparoskopija mi je isto teze izvodiva.A mozda i nije,vidjet cemo sve kako ce se stvari razvijati.Mozda i ne bude na kraju saktosalpinks,nada uvijek postoji.  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Drzim fige da to nije ta dijagnoza i da nece biti potrebna operacija !
Javi u srijedu kakvo je stanje s uzv.!!!

----------


## aska

Hocu Mono,hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Evo mene s transfera,nitko me nije pregledao prije.Pošto opet nije bilo mojeg doktora, danas sam malo duže i čekala i transfer je obavila opet neka doktorica kojoj nisam zapamtila ime .
Od 10,ostale su samo 4  na kraju(ostale su se prestale razvijati :Sad:  ) , 3 blastice i jedna morula. Vraćene su dvije jedna blastica i jedna morula,ostale smo smrznuli. Za razliku od punkcije,ovo je bilo mačji kašalj i sad čekanje.

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Drzim figeeee da se primiii !!!!
Bar jedna !!!!!
Kad vadis betu??
Kako je izgledao transfer??

----------


## Hadasa

Beta za 14 dana,dosla u 9, u spavaćici i punog mjehura čekala da pola 1 ( inače se toliko ne čeka , ali doktorica bila zauzeta) sve skupa je sve trajalo 20minuta nije bolno,meni malo bolno ona kliješta jer sam trpila dugo da ne idem na wc,pa me sve boljelo od toga.Doktorica je bila sjajna,rekla je da je sve super i to me bas obradovalo,nadam se da i bude. Hvala na dobrim željama ...
Nije da je sve išlo glatko i ti lijekovi i hiper + se poklopilo s nekim problemima u životu .Nadam se da će od toga svega nešto dobro i lijepo izaći .Sretno i vama,pratim vas i čitam

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Jesu ti rekli sto ne smijes raditi??
Sretnoooo, javljajjj

----------


## Hadasa

Ja nisam na bolovanju jer nemam teški posao i već sam dosta izbivala s posla . Rekla mi je da izbjegavam veće napore i to je to.
Jučer me je malo nešto pikalo na desnoj strani ,malo na lijevoj ,ali danas ništa...
Svi se nadamo  :Love: 
Kada vi opet na ultrazvuk ili idete na punkciju , čula sam da ih za sutra ima dosta na punkciji .

----------


## mono111

Ja sam dns bila.
Imam 12 folikula, endo mi je 9,3 mm !!! 
Folikuli su mi najveci 15 mm, ostali 13, 11, 10, opet razlicitih velicina.
Dokt.kaze da je to ok.
Opet imam.uzv u petak, i pretpostavljam da ce tad biti stoperica i u ned punkcija.

----------


## Hadasa

Nikad nisam imala iste veličine,meni zbrojili 12,izvukli ih 14,mislim da ne to ne možeš utjecati .
Dok se sjetim da sam bez stimulacije imala maksimalno 3,ovo je super..
Moji su svi bili iznad 20 kod punkcije,možda češ i idući tjedan,bolje da narastu  :Very Happy: 
Mono ti si isto kod doktora Strelca?

----------


## mono111

Na koliko si primila stopericu??
Koliko mm su bili??

Ne, kod Baldani sam.

Jedno mozda glupo pitanje, da li moze endometrij biti predebeo pa da je u tom slucaju neoptimalan za implantaciju??
Koja je najbolja debljina enda??

----------


## Hadasa

Bila je oko 10 debljina,ako se ne varam ne smije biti deblji od 15.
Primila sam dok su mi bili 22,23,20 najmanji, s tim da sam se bojala da budu prezreli,a na kraju su samo dvije bije nezrele sve ostale ok
Ma znaju oni što rade,makar mi nekad sve to kao na traci ali šta ćemo.
Baš sam jučer brojala na putnom nalogu 9 puta sam bila kod doktora,samo 5 puta na ultrazvuk
Mene mući samo to što sam jako emotivna od hormona,za poludjeti,plačljiva

----------


## mono111

Znaci jos oni u mom slucaju moraju rasti.
Sto ako su prezreli??.omda isto otpadaju??

----------


## Hadasa

Pa ja misli da da,da još malo moraju narasti,od koje točno brojke gledaju nemam pojma,doktor će to bolje znati.
Ne otpadnu,mislim da se pucaju/pretvaraju se u ciste nemam pojma,mislim da ti nije pravilo da je kod svakog isto.
Na drugom ultrazvuku pitaj sve doktoricu ,mislim da to bude najbolje.

----------


## mono111

Pitati cu sve.
A u pet moram doci u 7,15 na uzv jer mozda moje dokt.nece biti pa cu zapasti kod nekog drugog.
Tko zna tko radi u 7,15 uzv?? Skrgatic i Vrcic?? Tko jos??

Aska, kakva je situacija?

----------


## aska

Evo mene dok sam dosla sebi od puta i cekanja.Opet sam vadila krv i cekala nalaz do 1 sat.Ne rastu bas najbolje,svega 2 su stanice zrele pa sam i danas morala opet primiti terapiju i ujutro ponovo trebam doci na uzv.I da,vidjen i danas hidrosalpinks.A i obavila sam danas ekg i anesteziologa.Kako je krenulo nemam pojma kad ce biti punkcija.

----------


## Hadasa

Aska i ti putuješ, i mi smo,izmori to jako,ma bitno je da prate. Ako su te već sutra već pozvali natrag mogla bi ići i štoperica.
Mono ako ti nema doktora koliko sam shvatila prvo doktor koji ga mijenja zove svoje pacijente onda ostale,ali ne bi trebala dugo čekati.
Mene je dosta pod kraj pikalo,šarafilo i boljelo,vjerovatno od lijekova. Držimo fige.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Sretnooo u svakom slucaju ! Nadam se da ce biti uspjesno.

Hadasa, 
Ma ok, nije da se zurim u petak ali da bas tamo ne provedem cijelo jutro.

Da li je netko imao kakve bolove nakon Cetrotida??
Mislim ja od kad sam primila tu injekciju imam bolove poput ovulacijskih, kao da ce puknuti folikuli svaki cas.

Od cega bi mi mogli biti ti bolovi??

Kad ste vi dobile tu Cetrotide?

----------


## aska

Ja sam takve bolove imala od 7 dc.Bojala sam se isto ranije ovulacije a sad evo jedva da i rastu.Cetrotide sam dobila 8 dc.

----------


## Hadasa

Ja nisam njih koristila ali me je od 10 dana boljelo jako,probadajuća bol baš na jajnicima,na kraju to protumačila kao dobar znak,kao da su narasli.
Ja sam se isto stalno bojala da ne zakasnimo,da ne prezrele ali doktorova procjena je bila dobra .
Mislim daje ta bol dobar znak da se nešto događa,jer mene zna tako u običnoj ovulaciji ali ne baš istim intezitetom.
Ali ovo je baš vrijeme kad osluškujemo svaku sitnicu na svom i u svom tijelu,jako zeznuto.

----------


## mono111

Tnx cure !

Aska, kakva je dns situacija?

----------


## aska

Danas ide stoperica i u subotu aspiracija.Malo su narasli,ajd malo bolje nego jucer.Moram sutra zvati ginekologa i nadam se da radi i naruciti Utrogestan.Samo mi nije jasno tablete ili vaginalete?

----------


## Rominka

Utrogestan ili pijes ili ga stavljas vaginalno.

----------


## aska

Znaci mogu traziti ginekologa i tablete? Hvala puno na odgovoru.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Super ! Sretnooo ! Kolika je velicina ??
Mislim da oni traze bas da se.utrogestan stavlja vaginalno jer ima bolje djelovanje tako rano. Ali pitaj za svaki slucaj.
I.utrogestan ti se ne placa, dok Duphastone ide doplata za dvije kutije mislim 50 kn.

----------


## Rominka

Aska, samo je jedan oblik koji ili pijes ili stavljas vaginalno. Zavisi o tome sto i kako su ti preporucili. Utrogestan je prirodni oblik progesterona, na listi je i ne nadoplacujes ga.

----------


## Hadasa

Aska ...super  :Very Happy:  sretno u subotu,vjerovatno do transfera budeš tri puta dnevno po jednu vaginalno,a poslije 3 puta dnevno po dvije isto vaginalno.
Uglavno dobit češ papirića od sestre s uputama.
Meni danas prvi znaci pms-a...totano sam zbedirana,izgleda da opet ništa  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## aska

Ma na papiricu pise da dodjem na dan aspiracije s Utrogestanom,ne pise vaginalete ili tablete.Ja sam pretpostavila da su vaginalete ali rekoh tko zna.Budem vaginalete onda trazila.Hvala cure puno na pomoci  :Smile: 
Mono,velicine su oko 18,19,19-5,17,14,15-4. Tako nekako..

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Simptomi PMS - a i T su vrlo slicni.
Stvarno ne mora biti.
Drzim figeee !

Aska, pa cini mi se ok ! Narasli su. Vise manje svi podjednako.
Sretnooo

----------


## Hadasa

Aska- Utrogestana budeš stavljala vaginalno,nikakve vaginalete nečeš dobiti samo njih...
Hvala Mono,da bar...u zadnje vrijeme same neke loše stvari,beba bi nas jako usrećila...ma koga ne bi znate i same kako je...
Sretno cure,pišemo se  :grouphug:

----------


## NelaR

> Ma na papiricu pise da dodjem na dan aspiracije s Utrogestanom,ne pise vaginalete ili tablete.Ja sam pretpostavila da su vaginalete ali rekoh tko zna.Budem vaginalete onda trazila.Hvala cure puno na pomoci 
> Mono,velicine su oko 18,19,19-5,17,14,15-4. Tako nekako..


Utrogestan je samo jedna vrsta, nema izbora vaginalete/tablete, samo se moze koristiti oralno ili vaginalno!  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Nela,skuzila sam kasnije hehe.Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Moja situacija je slijedeca !
Endo mi je 7,7 mm, zasto se stanjio?? Dokt.mi je rekla da se on prije O zna stanjiti i onda se ponovno zadebljava.
Imam cak 13 folikula, ali je puno njih premalo, tako da ovi vodeci su neki 19,5 neki 19, neki 17 i vjerovatno dns stoperica, ali su rekli da ce me nazzz kad stigne p4 i e2.
Makar, ja pijem Estrofem pa nece nalaz biti bas vjerodostojan, od estradiola, zar ne??

----------


## Hadasa

Super mono,pa dosta ih je...bitno je da je jedan među njima dobitan.
Još narastu za dva dana,za ovo ostalo ne znam.

----------


## mono111

Cureee,
Molim.pomoc !
Leukociti susu mi u krvi poviseni, sad ne mogu na punkciju jelda?
13 i nesto su mi !

----------


## aska

Mono,sta su ti rekli? Mene je sad strah da mi nece uspjeti punktirati desni jajnik jer je visoko.Ja uvijek strijepim od necega  :Sad:

----------


## Hadasa

Mono- tu su saznali iz uzorka krvi? Zar ti nisu ništa odmah savjetovali? Nadam se da ideš ipak,radi se jos o par koraka.
Aska kad ti ideš ,nedjelja ?

----------


## aska

Ne,sutra idem.

----------


## Hadasa

Sretno Aska ,javi kako je prošlo .

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Ja se ali bas svaki dan brinem oko necega !
Znaci katastrofa ! Ne bi se cudila da je moje psihicko stanje izazvalo ovo fizicko.
Nikad nista ne moze kod mene proci bez komplikacija.
Drzim fige da uspiju !!!! Ja sam sutra na uzv.ujutro !!
Sretnooo

Hadasa,
A nista posebno.
Rekla je sestra Jasna kad me nazvala da se izljecim i da misli da to nece utjecati.
Stalno imam temperaturu, i onda popijem Paracetamol pa se preznojim pa mi je ok.
Vadila sam e2, p4 i kks valjda radi anestezije kks.
Ako nista drugo bar ce folikuli ovi mali jos malo narasti !

----------


## mono111

Cure,

Znaci ne znam sto bi rekla.
Znaci ni dns nije stoperica, i folikuli su manji nego jucer, kao i endometrij !!!
Npr.jucer su bili 19,5, 19, 17, 16,...
A dns su 20,5, 19, 14, 16......i puno.od 14 i 16.
Ovi neki koji su bili na desnoj jajniku od 17 njih uopce nema tj.oni su kao 14 mm.
Sutra opet moram na uzv doci ali mislim da ovo nece dobro zavrsiti.

Ima li tko kakvih saznanja o ovome???
Zasto oni ne rastu?? Da li je krivo mjereno i zasto mi se endo stanjuje umjeeto da raste??

----------


## Hadasa

Vjerovatno je krivo  izmjereno,svaki put dok sam išla preko vikenda i prošli postupak je bio oko Uskrsa svaki doktor je izmjerio nešto svoje i izbrojio totalno nešto drugačije.Meni se dva puta dogodilo da sam trebala primiti štopericu pa su ipak rekli još terapija,možda to i nije loše da još narastu,ni ne pišu sve folikule,imala samih 12 onda,svaki doktor je napisao oko 10 na onaj papir, a moj je napisao samo tri valjda najveća i stavio tri točkice...pa sad ti budi pametan. Endo se stanji nešto kad je ovulacija,tako je netko tu napisao,ali i kod mene je bio slučaj,ajde pozitiva neka rastu. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Jojj, nadam se ! Ovo je igra zivaca stvarno !
Usporedjivanje stalno !
Kojo dc si ti imala aspiraciju??
Isto si dva puta vadila estradiol??
Koji ti je najveci folikul bio tada kad si dobila stopericu?? A ostali??

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Sad sam se vracala na tvoje prijasnje postove i, vidim stoperica je bila kad su folikuli bili na 20 i vise.

----------


## Hadasa

Na prijašnjim postupku su mi bili najveći 17,prvi čak i 15.Sad sam bila pametna pa sam slikala papira.
Ovo 10-12 sam mislila na broj folikula ne na veličinu,možda sam malo nespretno napisala.

----------


## aska

Evo i mene,7 oocita izvadjeno.Sutra da nazovem da vidim stanje.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Super !!!!
Javi kakvo je sutra stanje.
Da li je bio bolan postupak??

----------


## aska

Pocelo je biti bolno pa me anesteziolog pitala jel boli pa pojacala pa me i dalje boljelo pa opet pojacala dozu i onda vise nisam nista osjetila.Ne znam sta je davala,uglavnom brzo je bilo gotovo i bila sam budna cijelo vrijeme i pricala s njima.Poslije je boljelo i sad evo cijeli stomak ali izdrzava se.

----------


## mono111

Znaci nisi ipak spavala??
Valjda kako na koga djeluje!
Kad si isla doma? Nakon 2 h??
I dns cijeli dan moras mirovati?

----------


## aska

Nisam spavala.2 sata nakon punkcije isla sam kuci.Sad mirujem jer me boli.Ti opet sutra na uzv? Ja sam stopericu primila na 13 dc. 3x sam vadila estradiol.

----------


## mono111

Ja sutra opet idem.
Ovo ce mi sutra biti 3 estradiol, mozda je to to onda, pa ce mi sutra dati stopericu.
Javim svakako !
Odmaraj !!! Javi koliko ih se oplodilo.

----------


## aska

Ja ne mogu nikako dobiti laboratorij.Zovem vec 2 sata i nista.Do koliko sati mogu zvati?

----------


## mono111

Stvarno ne znam Aska.
Mozda da probas nazvati odjel pa.pitati posto je nedjelja pa ce ti oni valjda vise reci.

Ja ni dns nisam dobila stopericu, folikulo su narasli ali samo za 1 mm, i to ne svi !
Sutra opet uzv.

Aska, koliko je tebi ono bio estradiol za stopericu??
Ono u pg / ml?? Ona druga vrijednost, meni je dns ta vrijednost oko 3000

----------


## aska

Uspjela sam ih dobiti na kraju nakon 3 sata.Ispricavali su se jer su bili u guzvi.Uglavnom oplodile su se a sutra opet zvati da mi kazu kad ce transfer biti i kako napreduju.
Moj estradiol Mono je bio oko 2200 pg/ml.Ali ja sam imala 7 folikula.Ti ih imas vise.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Super !!!! Oplodile su se svih 7???

----------


## aska

Da,ali kako ce napredovati dalje vidjet cemo.

----------


## mono111

Super !
Javiiiii ! Sretno

----------


## sanjka

> Stvarno ne znam Aska.
> Mozda da probas nazvati odjel pa.pitati posto je nedjelja pa ce ti oni valjda vise reci.
> 
> Ja ni dns nisam dobila stopericu, folikulo su narasli ali samo za 1 mm, i to ne svi !
> Sutra opet uzv.
> 
> Aska, koliko je tebi ono bio estradiol za stopericu??
> Ono u pg / ml?? Ona druga vrijednost, meni je dns ta vrijednost oko 3000


Mono jesam dobro shvatila da je tebi danas estradiol oko 3000 pg/ml????
Ako je tako to je dosta visoko...ne razumijem zasto ti nisu dali stopericu!!!

----------


## mono111

Daa !
Dobro si shvatila. Nisu dali stopericu. I to je 3000 jucer bilo, ne znam koliko je dns. Sigurno puno vise.
Ali na tom nalazu ima dvije vrijednosti, jedna koja je puno veca izrazena u, pmol i pg /ml. Ta pg je kod mene bila preko 3000. Kada daju stopericu??
Ne znam zasto nisu, folikuli susu valjda premali, evo napisati cu velicine :
Desnni : 20, 17.5, 16, 17, 17.5, 15, 15, 15
Lijevi : 16, 17, 16, 15, 14.
I pijem Estrofem pa mozda i to moraju uzeti u obzir.
Mozes li mi.nesto pametno reci na sve ovo?? Jer vise ne znam sto bi mislila??

----------


## mono111

Ne danas, jucer je bio preko 3000, ali sam dns tek ti vidjela, jer sam dns dosla na uzv i vidjela u protokolu, znaci dns je sigurno jos veci estradiol

----------


## Hadasa

Super Aska  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja nisam vadila uopće krv prije transfera,samo prije punkcije.Sad mi to uopće nije jasno,zašto ne,valjda ovisi od doktora.
Malo ih je problem dobiti na telefon,ali glavno je da su dobri rezultati.

----------


## sanjka

> Daa !
> Dobro si shvatila. Nisu dali stopericu. I to je 3000 jucer bilo, ne znam koliko je dns. Sigurno puno vise.
> Ali na tom nalazu ima dvije vrijednosti, jedna koja je puno veca izrazena u, pmol i pg /ml. Ta pg je kod mene bila preko 3000. Kada daju stopericu??
> Ne znam zasto nisu, folikuli susu valjda premali, evo napisati cu velicine :
> Desnni : 20, 17.5, 16, 17, 17.5, 15, 15, 15
> Lijevi : 16, 17, 16, 15, 14.
> I pijem Estrofem pa mozda i to moraju uzeti u obzir.
> Mozes li mi.nesto pametno reci na sve ovo?? Jer vise ne znam sto bi mislila??


Ovako kad je estradiol izrazen u pmol tad po jednoj jajnoj stanici racunaju po 700-800 a kad je izrazen u pg onda 200-250.
Kod tebe ako je jucer bio 3000 pg onda tu vec ima 10 do 12 zrelih js a i stop ce napraviti svoje da ovi malo manji folikuli dozriju jer je to i u biti zadaca stop inekcije.
Po pravilu kad imaju 3 folikula preko 17 ide stop.
Zato ne razumijem zasto te toliko muce i mrcvare kad imas dovoljno folikula i lijepe velicine.

Kako se ti uopce osjecas??
I to je jako bitno.

Danas ti je vec 14 dc ili??
Koliko dana vec primas stimulaciju i od koliko jedinica??

----------


## mono111

Sanjka,

Primam lijekove Menopura od 2 dc, , prva tri dana po 225, ostale dane po 150' Estrofem od 1 dc 3 X 2 mg.
Cetrotide od 10 dc.
Neki folikuli su mi bili i preko 20, i imala sam i od 17 mm i oni su se povukli, nema ih vise uopce...uopce ne znam sto reci.
Ja sam em dobila neku crijevnu virozu, i temp.i leukociti su mi bili poviseni pa sam se uplasila da mi to nece odgoditi stimulaciju....
Svakim danom sam sve vise i vise zabrinuta, svaki dan nesto novo...ovo mi.je prvi postupak i bas sam pozitivna bila nekako. Nakon 3 spontana i svih komplikacija koje su iza sebe i kiretaze ostavile bas sam se ponadala da ce ovim IVF - om uspjeti dobiti punoo stanica.i izabrati najbolju...medjutim od tih 12, 13 koliko ih imam, sad bas sumnjam da ce naci i jednu...ne znam !
Ne bi se cudila da ovi folikuli sutra nestanu, tj.da ih vise nema jer se to vec dogadjalo..
Ovdje se ne moze umetnuti slika?? Da ti posaljem protokol i velicinu po uzv??

Da, dns mi.je 14 dc vec.
I opet sutra na uzv moram doci i rekli su mi da dodjem u 7,15 sto bi znacilo da me opet nece pregledati moja dokt.nego tko zna tko drugi, koji ce opet nesto drugo izmjeriti...;/


Da li je bas normalno da se folikuli tako povlace??
I da, endo mi se stanjuje !!! 
Prvo je 10 dc bio 9,3 mm, onda 12 dc 7,7 pa 13 dc 7,1 pa 14 dc 7,4.
Uzv je radjen na istom aparatu uvijek !
Izadnja dva dana dokt.ista je gledala.

----------


## mono111

E da, nisam napisala da sam dns imala izljev krvi iz nosa, radi andola valjda, to nije stalo 30 min, i tako 3 puta, krv mi je toliko razrijedjena da sam htjela na hitnu otici jer to sigurno ne moze biti normalno.
Znalo mi se par puta to dogoditi ali vec dugo nije, a mozda je i to zato jer su mi i trombociti snizeni, isti nalaz kao i leukociti od neki dan, pa uz andol, ne znam...tako da generalno nisam dobro....

----------


## sanjka

Joj mono bas mi je zao da te je sve to snaslo.
Ovo za endo ne znam sto se dogadja al znam da se pred ovulaciju za malo stanjit i opet se zadeblja.

Ovo sto govoris za folikule zbilja prvi put cujem da tek tako mogu nestati a bili 17 mm.

Ja da sam na tvom mjestu ja bi im rekla kako se osjecas i da ti je krv iz nosa isla pa da vidis s njima onda sto dalje.
Jojjj ta petrova.....uvijek nekakvi problemi.

I pazi se zbog hiperstimulacije.....sretno!

----------


## mono111

Hvala Sanjka,
I meni su rekli da se zna malo stanjiti, ali toliko..mislim da ne bas.

Ili je krivo izmjereno, ne znam. Ali tih folikula vise nema !

Nadam se da ce od svih tih folikula bar.jedan ili dva se naci normalni koji ce se oploditi !

----------


## Hadasa

Baš puno problema,i meni je bio prvi IVF i baš sam se od svega uglavnom neugodno iznenadila,od lošeg objašnjenja,nedostatak lijekova i da svaku informaciju moraš definitivno čupati od njih . Žao mi je mono zbog toga , bar te nisu mučili i bezveze niste gubili vrijeme na insemenacije,koje naprave bez imalo volje,dok se sjetim svog prvog postupka muka mije.Sad puno više znam i žalosno je da se ovako moramo informirati,dobro bar imamo forum. Mono doktorica ti je na GO, ili radi kasnije ? Možda da ju pričekaš i tražiš njeno mišljenje?

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Ne znam da li.je na godisnjem, mozda je.
Sad za vik je uvijek jedna u dezurstvu a.u petak su mi rekli da.moje mozda nece biti pa su me narucili u 7,15 ( naravno moja je dosa kasnije, a u medjuvremenu me pogledala druga ).
Pitati cu sutra, pa makar cekala dok ona ne dodje.
Dns kad me zvala sestra Jasna mi.je rekla da njoj pise da dodjem na uzv u 7,15 i opet cu cekati dok dokt ne pregledaju svoje pacijente pa ce onda mozda i mene:/
Jako sam razocarana ! Ne znam sto.bi rekla. I sav taj stres valjda utjece na sve ovo ostalo....

----------


## aska

Mono ja ne shvacam zasto sutra ne ides kod svoje dr ako ona sutra radi? Probaj se raspitati ili pitati sestre..evo ne znam sta da ti kazem.

Sad vidim da su nam se postovi mimoisli.Uglavnom cekaj svoju dr.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Moguce da je nema ako su mi rekli da dodjem u 7,15.
I jos sam.pitala sestru Jasnu koja me dns zvala da je i dalje ista terapija ....zasto tad moram doci pa je rekla da ne zna, da je njoj tako napisano !
Ali traziti cu moju da,...

----------


## Hadasa

Kao da nije dovoljno teško sve to i još tako krene,ma baš me to ljuti,znam da je vikend ali nisu baš ni preko tjedna super ljubazni .Mislim nije ni nama super tamo ići i proći sve to. Mislim da bi puno pomoglo malo ozbiljnije i humanije ponašanje,možda bi prije zatrudnile i malo ih rasteretile .Mene su pregledali već svi živi tamo  i samo me se doktor Vrčić ako se ne varam dojmio,on je jedino pitao kako sam,objasnio i pitao jer imam kakva pitanja,kod njega sam se jedino osjećala kao čovjek .Nadam se da češ sutra dobiti štopericu i da bude sve ok,pitaj za ovo nestajanje folikula,baš me zanima.

----------


## mono111

Mislim moja dokt.je inace super, uvijek ljubazna prema meni i kao trudi se...nije joj svejedno ! Cak se i tamo gdje sam priv.isla na histero isla interesirati za mene...
Ali valjda imaju previse pacijenata da bi se sa svima njima bavili...ne znam.
Ja nikad nisam jos bila.kod Vrcica, bas bi voljela jednom dospjeti i.kod njega.
Skrgatic sam pitala za nestajanje i.pucanje folikula i nije mi nista.posebno.odg. rekla je samo da nisu pukli !
Ali sutra cu pitati da ! Na papir cu sve napisati ako je potrebno da ne zabbb.
Ti si kod Strelca?? Jelda? Vidis, ja nemam s njim bas pozitivnih iskustva.

----------


## Hadasa

Ja nemam ni pozitivna ni negativna,imam osjećaj da uopće ga ne zanimam niti se previše ne interesira,odgovori što ga pitam,ali tako nije mi nešto.Ako ne uspijem,htjela bi nekome drugom,njega mi je preporučio moj socijalni ginekolog.Jedino dobro je što sam brzo kod njega gotova jer ima malo pacjentica .Kakva ti imaš iskustva s njim ?

----------


## aska

I moj soc.ginekolog ga hvali ali kao operatera.I ja sam kod njega ali kako ga sad nije bilo vodila me dr Lana i cak sam razmisljala da se prebacim njoj ali opet ako sumnjaju na hidrosalpinks trebat ce mi misljenje operatera.Evo,nisam pametna.Ne znam sta cu.

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Imala sam tad drugi spontani, i kiretirali su me i onda sam 8 dan nakon te.kiretaze jako prokrvarila,.otisla na hitnu,.pregledali me...i nije bio nikakav ostatak posteljice ostao.
I onda sam usred noci bas jakooo prokrvarila, to nije stajalo ( da se razumijemo tada nisam koristila ni andol ni ista sto bi krv razrijedilo ) i opet otisla na hitnu i zadrzali me u bolnici ( to je bilo prije godinu dana tocno, krajem 7 mjeseca ) i tad me pregledao doticni i, rekao je da vidi ostatke posteljice i da moram ponovno na kiretazu ;/
Phd nalaz kad je dosao bio je uredan, znaci nije uopce bilo ostalo ostaci posteljice sto bi znacilo da su me bzvz kiretirali i na taj nacin kao posljedica su mi se stvorile priraslice na maternici ( jer je od struganja ostecen taj bazni sloj endometrija ) i ti oziljci se sljepljuju i od tada ja nisam imala normalne M i endo mi nije prelazio vise od 6 mm....onda je uslijedila 4 kiretaza, 3 spontani.i to mi je do kraja upropastilo sve...isla sam na 3 histeroskopije i i dalje mi je endo ocito tanak.;/
Zasto sam tad prokrvarila ne znam....mozda i je jedini nacin bio kiretaza kako bi se zaustavilo krvarenje, ne znam...ali on je vidio ostatak posteljice.! Sto nije moguce jer ga u PHD nije bilo.
I jos sam ga susrela jednom u 12 mjesecu, kad sam ostala T zadnji put ( 3 put ) i plod je bio smjesten krivo vak su mislili.da je vanmatericna pa me on pregledao i tada....
I jos je.komentirao tko je meni dao heparin, onak ruzno!! pa su drugi dokt.tad morali objasnjavati zasto !!!

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Gdje je on?? Na godisnjem ili na bolovanju??

----------


## aska

Ne znam,mislim godisnji.Sestra mi je rekla da ga nema i da ce me voditi dr Lana kako je i bilo.

----------


## Hadasa

Ajme mono , bome si imala težak put . Baš mi je žao,on mi izgleda nekako hladnokrvno i malo preponosan,shvatila sam to dok me netko drugi pregleda napravi preporuku on uvijek napravi kontra,kao iz inata.Čini se da nije čovjek koji prihvaća svoje pogreške.
Aska koliko ja znam nema ga do 7 mjeseca.Meni je bila super ova doktorica koja mi je radila transfer,mršavija,smeđe kose kovrčava.Ja i imena,naravno da sam zaboravila.

----------


## aska

Mozda je to bila dr Lana,mada ona ima crnu kosu. :Confused:

----------


## mono111

Jojjj taj Strelec :/

----------


## mono111

Cure,

Bila na uzv !
Ovakva je situacija.
Endo mi je 6,7 mm ali je mjereno na drugom uzv pa se tjesim.
Iako.je ta dokt.napisala free all radi tankog endometrija....ali kao uzv na dan ET - a.
Nema moje dokt.valjda je na godisnjem, bila je dokt.koja je bila prije 3 dana.

Znaci imam folikula koji su i 25 mm, i 23 mm i rekla je da ona ne bi cekala vise ali da mora vidjeti nalaz estradiola kojeg sad cekam izvaditi....
Ima ih sveukupno 18 kom !
Kako njih nitko prije nije vidio, ne znam ;/
I kako se ova dva prosla dana nisu vidjeli ti veliki tj.nije ih bilo a dns ih ima??
Svi su skoro iznad 18 mm, ima i onih manjih.od 15, 16....
Meni je to presmjesno vise...
Em cu zavrsiti u hiperstimulaciji jer toliko dugo i primam stimulaciju, em ovi veliki ce biti prezreli...ne znam sto bi rekla.
Steta sto se ne moze slika priloziti !

----------


## mono111

Freeze all !!

----------


## Hadasa

Nije ti rekla da si hiper ili,dobro je da si dobro reagiralana na stimulaciju i toliko ih se je napravilo,a ako si u hiperu,mene je poslje štoperice boljelo sve oko 5-6 dana jako,teško mi je bilo ići na wc ,sve je bilo nadraženo i jako bolno,ja sam mislila da transfera uopće na bude,na znam kako su oni uopće odlučili da bude,ja uopće nisam vadila krv,to me sad bas buni jako.Moj doktor ide to izgleda kao neku igru ako pogodi pogodi.Mozda nije ni loše čekati da se tijelo oporavi,pa da se vrati koji smrzlic.Ne znam vise sto da kažem,tolike razlike u brojevima u veličini pa debljini enda,bas za izludjeti . Nama ako se ne primi sad do 9 mjeseca radimo pauzu,svejedno mam neki ni papiri vise ne vrijede,a treba se malo i psihički odmoriti. Meni je pomogla voda s hiperom,pila sam 2 litre minimalno i laganini,nikakvo naprezanje.

----------


## Rominka

Mono u stimulaciji i jest cijela kvaka. Mi smo skoro bili odustali od jednog postupka, jer su svi folikuli bili mali, pa su produzili i za dva dana su dosli svi na 20, 21. Iskreno, trebas se smiriti malo. Nema tog tko ti moze reci kako ce tvoji folikuli odreagirati. Nema ni dr koji, ili je izuzetak, koji ce ih sve bas sve premjeriti. Panicaris iz dana u dan i ne radis si dobro nikako. Svaki taj stres koji si izazoves ostaje zapisan u tvojim stanicama. Polako Mono. Stani i udahni. I ako ti predloze FET prihvati, za tebe bi to moglo biti super s obzirom na to kako sve ovo tece. Pogotovo ako si nadomak hipera. Pij tekucinu, i ubaci u prvu brzinu. Meni su bili pomogli izotonicni napitci. Polako draga  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,

Nije mi spominjala hiper ne. Napisala je samo da uzv na dan ET.
Ne znam stvarno sto bi rekla.
Da,.ok, naravno, ako nije optimalno za transfer nek ih zalede onda, ali mi nije jasno kako se endo tako stanjuje....???

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Da,.znam da se moram smiriti ali kad ne mogu protiv sebe, ne mogu prestati misliti na to jer svakim danom je potpuno drukcija situacija, a vjerujem da nije, nego to ovisi o dokt.koji te gleda i sve.
Vjerujem da me mozda gledao jedan dokt.samo da ne bi ovako panicarila....:/
Ali da, znam da ne mogu na ista utjecati pa sto bude bude...
Tnx

----------


## aska

Evo ja zvala u laboratorij.U cetvrtak transfer  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Aska super !

----------


## aska

Hvala Mono,ti se pokusaj smiriti malo cisto radi sebe najvise mada znam da je to tesko jer i sama sam takva.Lakse je reci nego uciniti ali javi kako napreduje.

----------


## aska

I tebi ce Mono sve biti u redu!

----------


## Hadasa

Aska - super,javi kako prošlo.
Mono-ja sam napeta isto sam tu dok sam doma,pa stignem razmišljati.Dok sam tamo dosta sam mirna,ne spavam već noćima,tko će se dočekati idućeg utorka.
Teško se smiriti,ali ti sa svoje strane napraviš najbolje što možeš tako da sve ostalo je na njima.Sretno

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Tnx !!!!

----------


## mono111

Dns stoperica !!!!!

----------


## aska

Napokon  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hadasa

Super ,znači srijeda punkcija.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sretno

----------


## Optimist

mono, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Mono, bravo! Docekala si. Jesi uzela anesteziju? Drzim fige da sto vise js bude super.
Aska, popij si normabel prije transfera da ti se misici opuste, da budes relaksirana. I zelim lijepu betu uskoro.

----------


## aska

Rominka,bas sam razmisljala o tome da popijem normabel ali nisam znala smijem li.Budem ga svakako popila.Od 2 ili 5 mg?

----------


## Rominka

Od 2mg ti je sasvim dovoljan. Nekih sat i pol prije transfera. Opustit ces se, misici ce ti biti opusteni sto je najbitnije. I danima nakon ukoliko osjetis potrebu mozes. Ja sam znala popiti kad bi isli u drugi grad u razgledavanje.

----------


## aska

Mislim da cu i ja tako,hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Docekala, hahahha  :Smile: 
Napokon !!!!
Hvalaaa cureee !

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Daaa, svakako, mislim htjela bi da me uspavaju ali Aska je rekla da nju nisu nego joj samo dali koktel da ne boli..
Svakkao cu napomenuti i to, ali mozda kad vide koliko folikula imam, mozda ce sami htjeti, hahhha.
Ali samo da me ne boli, sve drugo moze, mislim mogu i budna biti ali samo da ne osjetim bol jaku.

Btw.bas sam sanjala da sam bila na punkciji i u snu sam kao osjetila pikanje, koliko je podsvjest jaka jojjj !

----------


## aska

Mono,anesteziolog sjedi kraj tebe,i kaze ti kako ces osjetiti da si omamljena(tako je i bilo) i onda se vise ne sjecam jel me pitala da li me boli ili sam ja rekla,uglavnom na svako moje da me boli ona je pojacala dozu,mislim da je bilo oko 2-3x.Kasnije nisam osjecala nista ali nisam ni spavala.Sama sam se i prebacila na krevet.Cak smo i pricali o mojim operacijama u djetinjstvu ali nije boljelo,samo napomeni ako osjetis bol i pojacat ce ti dozu ako te ne uspavaju posve.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Tnx !
Budem.
Koliko cca sve to traje?? Znaci dosli ste u pola 8 tamo, i kad su vas prozvali da udjete?? 
Koliki sam postupak traje??
Imas bolove? Kako se osjecas?

----------


## mono111

Mislim dns, kako se dns osjecas?? Znam da si imala bolove nakon aspiracije.

----------


## Hadasa

Ovo za Normabel je dobro za zapamtiti za drugi put,meni se jako teško bilo opustiti.
Ja sam tokom aspiracije malo zajaukala pa mi je dala još malo,ali nisam bila baš omamljena jako.
Teško je dok ne znaš što te čeka i vjerovatno svatko drugačije reagira,najbolje je dok prođe.
Sretno Mono  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hvalaaaa !!!

----------


## aska

Pa cekala sam negdje do 9 u 11 sam izasla van.Mislim u 11 sam isla kuci,u sali nisam bila dugo.Boljelo me taj dan cijeli i sutradan jos malo i imala sam par kapi krvi na gacicama(sutradan).Sad je bolje,jos me stomak malo bolucka ali vjerujem da je to normalno.Ti bi sad negdje trebala biti gotova,nadam se da je proslo sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## aska

A sad sam se sjetila,pa ti sutra ides.Joj sva sam smusena

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Sutra idem  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Mozes piti bilo koje tablete za bolove? Brufen?? Ketonal?

----------


## aska

Popila sam kasnije Brufen.

----------


## aska

S obzirom da mi je ovo prvi IVF imam pitanje curama koje su vec prosle transfer.To kad tamo dodjem znat cu koliko embrija imamo? Jel se obavi razgovor s biologom ili?

----------


## Hadasa

Da prije će ti doci biologica i reci kako su se razvijali i dati preporuku koliko ih vratiti i koliko ih smrznuti...to traje par minuta...meni se deset oplodilo i samo 4 su se ok razvili ostali su stali s razvitkom,pa sam ju pitala u vezi toga ali nije mi bas dala neki odgovor,uglavnom kod nad vise od dva ne vraćaju ,a na tebi je izbor. Uglavnom sretno,nakon svega ovoga taj dio je šećer na kraju. Jedino ovo čekanje Bete i osluškivanje tijela izluđuje .

----------


## aska

A kome se javljas kad dodjes prije transfera,dezurnoj sestri ili? Kaci me praznik,pa mi je biologica rekla da dodjem ranije i da se najavim da sam za transfer.
A sto se tice embrija ma naravno da ne bih vise od 2 vracala,pitanje je i koliko ce me njih docekati od 7 oplodjenih.Zadnje mi je receno da su sve u diobi i da dodjem 5.dan na transfer.

----------


## NelaR

Aska, po zakonu u RH, smiju se vratiti SAMO dvije oplodjene jajne stanice, ne vise! 
Dakle ti mozes odluciti dali ces dvije ili samo jednu!
Eventualno se kod teskih slucajeva, 35+ godina i vise ponavljajucih neuspjeha moze vratiti 3.
Neke studije vani u zadnje vrijeme cak pokazuju da je bolji uspjeh kod vracanja samo jedne, iz razloga sto se navodno kodvracanje vise razlicite kvalitete, tijelo fokusira na odbacivanje losije umjesto na implataciju bolje jajne stanice.
Posavjetuj se sa biologom i ljecnikom.
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Ja sam se javila na šalter,i onda su mi rekli da se javim na odjel sestri Jasni,tako da sam se tamo javila ona je poslala da čekam ispred onih bijelih vratiju gdje piše IVF ,za koji pola sata je dosla sestra i prozvala me,pitala me jer imam pun mjehur,nisam imala i u 15 minuta popila skoro 2 Litre vode,a jos sam čekala 3 sata do transfera . Sad koliko sam shvatila netko radi na puni mjehur,netko ne,tako da nisam dovoljno pametna da ti savjetujem da piješ vodu ili ne. Ali imaš tamo čaše pa možeš sve to tamo obaviti.Ja sam bila tek gotova oko 1 pola 2 i dosla sam natašte ,nisam znala da li smijem nešto pojesti prije ili ne.Uglavnom onda sam već umirala od gladi,ubaci si nešto u torbicu,ja sam uzela i bocu vode. Bas puno cura ima 5 dan transfer,ne znam da li sam čula da li je tko imao 3 dan. Bilo mi je zao sto ih se dosta prestalo razvijati vise od pola,ne znam koji faktor tu može biti,ali dobro koliko ih ima ima. Mi smo ipak odlučili za dvije,biologica je bila malo brza i ne bas za razgovor, ali uspjela sam pitati sve sto me zanimalo. Sretno Aska ...malo se ja raspisala

----------


## aska

I ja mislim da cu 2 ako ih docekam iz razloga jer sam 37 godina.Jos danas se moram odluciti,ako me doceka jedna onda mislim da ni nece biti dvojbe  :Smile:  
Jao 2 l vode? Pa to je previse,kako si izdrzala? Uglavnom,hvala cure na informacijama.Javit cu se sutra dezurnoj sestri.Ionako sam ovih dana isla citati o hidrosalpinksu pa sam se jako ubedirala.Hadasa,neka si se raspisala,pomogla si mi.

----------


## sanjka

Ma kakve 2 litre vode tko vam je to rekao??
Pa kapacitet mjehura je od 2 do 3 dcl i kako mislite to izdrzati?? Ne valja ni kad se previse popije.

E pa zbilja ta Petrova radi glupusti da je to tragikomicno.

Cure dovoljno je da popijete pol litre do mak.7 dcl 45 min prije transfera.
Vjerujte mi i vrlo dobro znam i govorim vam iz iskustva.
Sretno svima  :Kiss:  

Cekam mono da se javi.

----------


## Hadasa

Imala sam onu malu flašu od 0,5l i pitam sestru koliko da popijem,kaze ona 2-3 takve...ja sam popila koliko je ostalo u moj flašici i još tri put natočila(ovu treću popila pola).Inače pijem dosta vode,pa nije bilo problem,al nakon toliko vode i čekanja bilo je.Drugi put to ne budem ponovila sigurno.
Tako smo i mi odlučili i one dvije koje su ostale bi isto zajedno vratili . Javi nam daljnji razvoj. :grouphug:

----------


## aska

Ja sam jednom pred uzv abdomena ucinila tako i kad nisam skoro umrla od bolova,niti hodati nisam mogla.Zato i mislim da je to previse vode.

----------


## Hadasa

Da boljelo je jako,ali nekako sam potisnula to u drugi plan.Na greškama se ući,svaki put nešto novo.

----------


## aska

Hadasa,,jos sam nesto zaboravila pitati.Jel Utrogestan stavim ujutro prije transfera ili?

----------


## mono111

Hey cure !
Evo da se javim. Bas sam bila umorna pa sam odspavala malo popodne.

Dobiveno je 16 j.s., 4 su odmah zaledili jer nije zakonom valjda dopusteno vise od 12 za oplodnju, s tim da je embrilogica izabrala katkti odokativno lose kvalitete, objasnjavala mi je ali sam zabbb, ali u stilu kad ih je ocistila bile su izvrsne kvalitete tako da se nada da ce i ostale biti takve ili jos bolje.
12 ih se oplodjuje, ili kako se vec kaze i sutra zovem da provjerim koliko ih se oplodilo.

U pon bi trebao biti potencijalni ET ali mi je receno da je uzv prije i ako nije endo ok sve ce ih zalediti...

----------


## aska

Sve je na kraju dobro ispalo,drago mi je Mono  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Daaaaaa, samo da vidim koliko ce ih se oploditi !

----------


## aska

Ma sve ce  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Od punkcije do transfera stavljala sam jednu tri puta dnevno,poslje transfera već popodne stavila sam dvije i jos uvijek tako do Bete.
Super Mono , puno puno jajnih stanica ...nek se sve oplode i onda si mirna...hahaha

----------


## mono111

Aska
Sretno sutraaaa !
Svakako popij koji normic, pricale su cure dns koje su bile na transferu da ih je boljelo, i treba svakako nesto popiti za opustanje.

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Hvalaaa ,daaa, mirna za cijeli zivot, hahaha

----------


## Hadasa

Cijeli nogometni tim Mono

----------


## mono111

Hahahah,
Ma bila bi presretna i s jednim, samo da uspije !!!

----------


## aska

Bit ce Mono vidjet ces  :Wink:  Znaci Hadasa stavila si Utrogestan ujutro prije transfera vaginalno? Popit cu Normabel,vec je u pripremi...cula sam od jedne cure koju znam privatno da je bilo bolno danas,tako da cu se zdrogirati  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Aska  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Da vaginalno,do sad sam u svakom postupku samo tako i uzimala. Inače dok je jedna ni ne osjetim,ali dok su dva zna me sarafiti dosta . Meni su boljela ona kliješta , onda nisam znala za normabel , pa mi je doktorica stalno govorila opusti guzu

----------


## aska

Dakle klijesta? :scared:  Jao,njih sam imala prije 6 godina na inseminaciji jer drugacije nisu mogli proci i znam da nije bilo ugodno bas.Definitivno ide umirusa tabletica  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Kako je proslo?? Koliko su ih vratili??

Meni je ostalo 8 oplodjenih ! Mislim da su se 10 njih oplodile ali su bile nezrele ili tako nekako i jedna je imala triploidiju.
I sutra moram nazvati da pitam kakva je dioba i kad trebam doci na event.transfer.
Jeste i vi tako zvale dva puta?? 
Da nije da je mozda embriologica vidjela da ne nesto krivo od tih 8 pa da mouda se ni jedna nece razviti u blasticu???

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam od 9 oplodenih imala 3 blastice, to je kao ok, iako su ocekivali 4-5. Ne vjerujem da budu sve propale

Inace meni su svi govorili ne utric prije transfera, al to nije u Petrovoj. Nego je dr na transferu stavila

----------


## mono111

Vrci, tnx !

Zasto ne utrice prije???

----------


## Vrci

Da im bude cisce i lakse raditi transfer. Nisam previse pitala, meni isto bilo logicno da je bolje da je unutra cisto :D

----------


## antony34

Ja sam uvijek stavljala ujutro utrice bez obzira sto oni jos tamo stave. Rekli su mu normalno uzeti terapiju ko i svako jutro. Sretno cure.

----------


## mono111

Tnx cure.

Ja cu ipak stavljati utrice, jer mi je tako receno.

Hvalaaa

----------


## Hadasa

Super mono...da zvala sam dva puta ,mislim da ti ipak budeš išla na transfer. Ja sam za utrice dobila na papiriću da idu, e sad ne znam . Da ih volim bas i ne .

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,

Ma.i ja sam na papiricu dobila i posto tako traze stavljam ih, a prvenstveno da bi se endo malo zadebljao i.od njih.
Nadam se trasferu !!!

----------


## aska

Evo i mene kuci,pa da se javim.Na kraju su ostala samo 2 zametka,jedna blastocista i jedna morula.Ispalo je da ipak su 2 bile nezrele a 5 se oplodilo ali su stali s razvojem.Biologica mi je savjetovala da uzmem obadva zametka sto sam i ucinila.Moram priznati da sam se razocarala jako kad sam na otpusnom pismu procitala da su oocite lose morfologije,spominjala je meni biologica fragmentaciju ali ja to nisam pokopcala,dovoljno da me ovo na otpusnom zbediralo.Znam da nisam vise curica i da sam u kasnim tridesetima ali ipak me rastuzilo i uplasilo.
Sto se samog transfera tice bilo je ok,potpuno bezbolno.Radio je dr Tomicic preko uzv i sve brzo zavrsilo.
Gledam svoj nalaz krvi i vidim da su trombociti niski pa jel to mozda od hormona? Modricama sam sklona i to sam primjetila u posljednje vrijeme,krv kad su vadili ruke sve plave.

----------


## mono111

Aska,

Nije li mozda da pise da su oocite losije kvalitete a da se podrazumijeva to na ove koje su prestale s razvitkom i ove nezrele?

Sto su ti rekli za tu blasticu?? Kakve je ona kvalitete??

Za trombocite ne znam, meni su sad bili snizeni kad su mi i leukociti bili poviseni, ali meni je vjerovatno radi te crijevne se sve poremetilo.

Sto su ti rekli da li moras mirovati???/koje upute si dobila?

----------


## aska

Pise bas aspiriano 7 oocita,oocite lose morfologije. Rekla je da je blastocita dobra.Ova druga losija i da joj je bolje u mom tijelu.
I meni su leukociti blago poviseni ali ja nisam bila bolesna,pretpostavljam da je to sve od lijekova.
Upute,pise samo MIROVANJE,bas tako velikim slovima i da uzimam Folacin i Utrogestan i beta za 14 dana od transfera.Nista mi nisu rekli sta se smije sta ne,posto radim tezak fizicki posao(med sestra) s nepokretnima,morat cu uzeti bolovanje jer sad sam na godisnjem.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Drzim figeee da se primi, bar jedna ako ne i dvije !

Leukociti vjerovatno poviseni su ti od lijekova.

Sretnoooooo, javljajjjj !

----------


## mono111

E jos nesto,
Da li ti je Tomicic rekao koliki ti je endo dns?'

----------


## aska

Nije mi nista rekao,pitao jel s maternicom inace sve ok,ja sam rekla da jeste a on je potvrdio da je sve uredno.Tako da vjerujem da je ok.

----------


## MonaLi

Mono - super ti je to reakcija  :Smile:  meni je moj biolog objasnio da se od cca 9 oplođenih očekuje 4-5 blastica (naravno ako su ok jajne stanice) to je kao prirodna selekcija i to je super, ja sam dobila 4 i bio je jako zadovoljan. Nadam se da ces i ti dobiti nekoliko lijepih i da ce biti pun pogodak  :Smile: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Monali,
Tnx !
Nadam seee  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Ako su od mojih losih stanica ostala 2 zametka,kako tek nece tebi od odlicnih.Glavu gore  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Javljaj simptome !! Drzim figeee !!

Samo da provjerim, da vidim jesam li dobro shvatila, utrogestan stavim ujutro i prije transfera?? Ili ga stavim odmah poslije??

----------


## aska

Ja sam stavila ujutro prije transfera jednu tabletu,a nakon transfera sam opet stavila kad sam kuci dosla po novim uputama dvije.

----------


## mono111

Ok, tako cu i ja onda.

Sjetila sam se dns da mi nisu vratili krvnu grupu koju sam donijela original i original markere.
Kad ce mi to vratiti? Nakon transfera?

----------


## aska

Da,sve nalaze ces dobiti nakon transfera.

----------


## Hadasa

Aska-ma sad su na sigurnom kod tebe i neka tamo oba ostanu i rastu  :Smile:  
Meni dok su rekli broj oplođenih,mislila sam mirna sam za cjeli život . Tek dok sam malo više čitala i pitala,shvatila sam da uglavnom više od 50 posto otpadne . To me rastužuje,ali što je tu je , nadamo se najboljem . Ja nisam dobila otpusno pismo,jer ga nije onda imao tko napisati,i bilo je dogovoreno da će ga poslati poštom,prošlo je 10 dana još nisam ništa dobila . Vadila krv prije transfera isto nisam jer sam isto bila sva spikana po rukama i sestra nije htjela me više mučiti,makar meni nije bilo problem. Dok ću javljati betu pitat ću za to otpusno jer ma baš zanima . Imala sam sad i problema s putnim nalogom,moram im dostaviti potvrdu o poreznom dugu ,do sad me to ni jednom nisu tražili.

----------


## aska

Tebi su rekli da ce poslati postom,poznanici su rekli da mora doci po otpusno pismo a nije bas blizu Zagreba? Pisi im mail i pitaj sta je s otpusnim pismom.
Jer za anesteziologa nisi vadila krv? I ja sam bila sva plava ali su mi vadili i za estradiol svejedno.
Ja visekratni putni nalog nisam ni dobila tako da smo se fino i tu istrosili.A vjerujem i vi.

----------


## Hadasa

Za anesteziologa sam vadila,ali poslije nisam...jer su me onda toliko spikali po dva puta u svaku ruku i jako sam imala modrice pa mi više nisu htjeli vaditi.Da mi pošalju otpusno su sami predložili jer nisu znali da li će nekoga uhvatiti da napiše,pošto sam i dugo čekala na transfer od 9 do 13 i dulje,znam da je i biologica bila luda,zašto nikoga nema jer inače uvijek kao zamrziva ostatak poslije transfera,sad je morala prije. Ja sam baš imala sreće s putnim nalogom,moj socijalni ginić mi je odmah dao višekratni i tu se ne mogu uopće požaliti...bili smo 9 puta,to je više od 1000 kn ,s tim da sam dva puta dolazila bezveze po lijekove, moraš ustati rano,tražiti zamjenu na poslu,poslije juriti na posao..ma sve znate kako je.

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Evo da javim da se 6 stanica dobro razvija, 2 ne.
Rekli su da dodjem na uzv u pon u 8 h i ako je endo ok onda transfer.

Jos su me pitali koliko bi ja njih vracala, ja rekoh pa ne znam, napraviti cu kako mi vi predlozite....

----------


## Hadasa

Super mono,lijepa je to brojčica,znači u ponedjeljak je odluka . Kako se ti osjećaš , još si jako naduta,boli što?
Bilo bi lijepo da bude transfer, sad uživaj u vikendu i opušteno . :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,

Pa bolilo me prvi dan, drugi onako, ali se nisam bas kretala, lezala cijeli dan skoro, a dns sam imala nesto za obaviti i cijelo jutro sam bila vani i bas me boli...napuhana sam jakoooi i to dns, jucer nisam bila, trbuh mi je kao da sam T i to tvrdi.

Pretpostavljam da je to sve normalno !
Oblokavam se soka od cikle, vec mi.je lose od cikle...

----------


## mono111

Hvalaa, i ti uzivaj u vikendu !!!
Imas kakve simptome???

----------


## Hadasa

Prvih par dana je baš bilo i meni teško,i bol i loše spavanje ( inače na trbuhu spavam) sve se nekako baš loše krenulo. Osjećala sam još dosta poslije bol,ja ne volim tablete , i teško mi padnu na želudac pa mi je muka,ali ako možeš popij neku. Nema se smisla mučiti . Poslije transfera od ovih utrića mi baš muka + vrijeme+ nervoza i čekanje, dužih 14 dana u životu nisam imala , čak ni prva dva puta . Ne znam uopće čemu da te neke čudne pojave pripišem vremenu,utrićima,pmsu ili trudnoći,totalno sam zbunjena a moje tijelo kao daje neki stranac. Boljele su me grudi prošli tjedan ,  malo mi je vruće u licu sva znam pocrveniti i probada me dolje u trbuhu ponekad,al opet dobila sam prištiće i razina neuroze se malo podigla. Iskreno jedva čekam taj utorak da vidim na čemu sam.

----------


## aska

Pristici se mogu pojaviti i u trudnoci,tako da mozda je napokon uspjelo  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hadasa
Navijammmm !!!!

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala cure,trudim se na misliti o tome,jer me neuspjeh shrva . Napravili smo sve što je bilo u našoj moći,promijenili prehranu,pili vitamine...ja sam umjesto toliko cikle tamanila ananasa,zbilja smo se trudili biti smireni i ne uzrujavati se. Hodali smo u Zg,čitali i proučavali,ako ne bude sad bude valjda drugi put. Bolje da se družimo na nekoj drugoj temi nego na ovoj, ali možda uskoro. Želim nam svima sreću,jer samo nam sitno fali  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hvalaaa Hadasa !

Askaaaa, navijam i za tebeeee !

----------


## aska

Ja sam pesimista,ali sam i borac.Zalizem rane i idem dalje,znam se i ja kao i vjerujem sve zene u postupcima i na ovoj temi pitati zasto ja,mislim da smo to sve prosle ali naici ce jednom i nasih 5 minuta.Ovdje nam je lakse komunicirati jer djelimo iskustva,bodrimo jedni druge,savjetujemo jedni druge a meni to dosta znaci.

----------


## mono111

I meni je isto super sto mozemo podijeliti iskustva !

Pratimo seee !

----------


## Hadasa

Aska  slažem se sa svime,iako samo moj uži krug zna za ovo što prolazimo, uglavnom ima dosta nerazumijevanja i naravno glupih komentara (ja to nikad ne bih,zar još niste uspjeli...)
I ja sam pesimist,nekako ne mogu protiv sebe .Iako s mužom mogu o svemu,ni on baš 100posto ne razumije, razumiju samo oni koji to prolaze. Ovdje sam  dobila neke sjajne informacije i savjete i drago mi je zbog toga.Lakše je uz podršku  :grouphug:

----------


## mono111

Cure  :Sad: 
Nisu mi vratili embrij  :Sad: (
Pretanki mi je endometrij, samo 4 mm.
Sve su ih zaledili, tj.danas ce ih zalediti i onds valjda iduci mjesec vracaju....
Ostalo ih je 4 blastice i 2 se jos promatraju koje su tak tak !

Ima li netko od vas iskustva sa stanjivanjem endometrija?? Znaci u vrijeme punkcije je on bio oko 6,7 mm koja je bila 17 dc, a da ne pricam da mi je mislim 10 dc bio i 9 mm ! Bar je tako izmjereno.
I onda je polagano poceo opadati, ali je uvijek bio oko 7 mm cca i dns dodjem i kazu mi 4 mm ! Pa da si u glavu pucam....a koliko soka od cikle pijem da to nisu istine...i estrofem jos uz to, i utrogestan...i on se stanjio ?????!!!!!
Mjereno je na istom uzv aparatu !

----------


## aska

Cekala sam da se javis ali nisam ocekivala bas ovakvo stanje  :Sad:  Tko ti je radio uzv,jesi ih pitala zasto je to tako? Mada ti ocito nitko nije nista rekao kad ne znas..

----------


## mono111

Uzv mi je radila Jurkovicka, ma sigurno je dobro izmjerila.
Nisu mi nista posebno rekli.
Tj kad sam isla pitati embriologicu koliko ih je ostalo kasnije rekla je da pod utjecajem tih hormona koji su kao zasluzni za folikule ii njihov rast da se fokusiraju iskljucivo na njih a na endometrij ne. Ne znam, kako kod drugih se to be dogadja onda??? 
I kao, da super sto imam puno stanica koje cekaju jer ce se sad kao iskljucivo fokusirati na endometrij, tj valjda iduci ciklus kad bi trebao biti transfer.
Idem 4.7., tad se vraca moja dokt.s godisnjeg i pitati cu je sve.

Bas sam tuzna ! Mislim znam da ce brzo doci iduci ciklus i sve....ali nikad ne ide onako kako treba...tko zna hoce li mi iduci ciklus endo biti ok ! Ili hoce li uopce?? Jer uvijek, ali bas uvijek se nesto zakomplicira...da, da, jasno mi je da moram biti pozitivna ali puno ruznih stvari mi se izdogadjalo da ne mogu biti pozitivna uvijek ! A i kad smo kod toga, bas sam bila pozitivna oko endometrija, i stvarno sam mislila da ce bar doci do nekih granicinih 8 ako nista drugo...i kad sam cula tu brojku !!!!od 4 mm !!!!nisam mogla doci k sebi....

----------


## aska

Vjerujem da nisi mogla sebi doci,znam da sam i ja bila u soku kad su rekli da sumnjaju na hidrosalpinks.Tad sam izasla sva zbunjena,zujalo mi u usima kao da cu se srusiti,zaboravila sam dokumente u ambulanti.A slicno sam se osjecala i nakon transfera.
Evo i ja sam ocekivala da ce ti endometrij biti deblji.Mozda je jedino dobro sto ce u iducem ciklusu tijelo biti odmornije i nekako vjerujem da ces to rijesiti,samo budi uporna i trazi odgovore!

----------


## mono111

Ah....ne znam sto bi rekla stvarno. Sutra cu se bolje osjecati, dns sam em umorna jer se uopce nisam naspavala em ovo dns !
Imas ti kakve simptome mozda??

----------


## Hadasa

O joj mono baš mi je žao , baš sam si mislila na tebe , bar su ti izmjerili pa bolje odustati nego da se mučiš i bezveze izgubiš postupak samo tako. Ja ne znam koji je moj bio na dan transfera , makar su koristili uvz ,nisu ništa rekli . Probaj sad ananasa,možda kod tebe cikla ne djeluje ili ti ne odgovara .Brzo će to doći već je za par dana 7 mjesec,ne preostaje ti ništa drugo nego čekati . A dok ti dođe doktorica neka ti sve dobro objasni .

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Ah...da !
Javim svakako !

----------


## aska

Ja imam od jucer glavobolju,takvu cesto imam pred menstruaciju. Imam i grc ostri povremeno,najgore je bilo 2dnt,sad se smirilo.Ostalo sve ok,stomak se cak ispuhao kakav je bio od punkcije i transfera.Cak se jucer i pristic koji pojavio,ma..najgore mi sto ako nista od ovoga morat cu ponovo na stimulaciju jer smrzlice nemam.Za razliku kako tebi kazu meni su sve krivo govorili ili jako slabo a na onaj dan transfera sve brzinski receno da ja pola nisam shvatila.

----------


## Rominka

Mono, a da napravis prije FET-a uterobrush u slijedecem ciklusu? Mozda bi pomoglo endometriju da lijepo raste? Znam da bi radije da je sad bio transfer, ali ovo bi moglo biti dobro za tebe. 
Aska, daj si jos vremena. Nije gotovo. Nisu svi simptomi oni simptomi.

----------


## aska

Hvala Rominka  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
A sto je to???

----------


## Rominka

Scratching endometrija.

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Googlati cu, tnx !

----------


## Hadasa

14 dnevna beta - 2410,6  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  još sam u šoku ...

----------


## mono111

Ajmee Hadasaaaa,
Cestitam od srcaaaa !
Bas mi je dragoooii !!!
Mozda su se.i dvije primileee, cini mi se velika betaaa !
Zelim to sve skolski da prodjeee !!!
 :Smile:

----------


## aska

Ajme kako krasno..cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala Mono , ne mogu vjerovati , ali smo presretni.
Bila jedna ili dvije nadam se da bude sve ok .
Hvala ti na lijepim željama, želim ti da ti čim prije uzvratim  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala Aska  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Ponavljas li betu??? Kad ides na prvi uzv??

----------


## Hadasa

Pokušavam dobiti svog soc. ginekologa ali bezuspješno,sutra ću ga ujutro odmah nazvati , da vidimo što on kaže .

----------


## aska

Ne razumijem se puno u to ali s ovako visokom betom mislim da nema potrebe da ju ponavljas  :Wink:  Javi u bolnicu,njima trebas javiti.

----------


## bubekica

Hadasa cestitam, divna beta!

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam Hadasa!! Odlicna beta!
Zelim skolsku trudnocu

----------


## milasova8

Mono, tebi zelim svu srecu u FET-u, mislim da ce to biti dobitno za tebe!
Svim ostalima svu srecu zelim!

Mi smo u postupku koncem 8 mj.nadam se ako mi TSH bude ok..

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Tnx ! Iskreno se nadam !!!!
I tebi svu srecuu !

Koliki ti je tsh??

----------


## milasova8

2,9 prevelik za postupak..zato smo ga i odgodili za kolovoz..
Sada sam na terapiji za 3 tj.kontrola i nadam se da ce biti ispod 2

----------


## mono111

Vjerujem da hoce.
Meni se jako brzo spustio tsh koji je bio blizu 4 na ispod 1.

----------


## Optimist

Hadasa, bravo, cestitam!!!

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala cure , sutra javljam u Petrovu danas smo svi bili malo smotani...hvala svi na podršci i savjetima ...tipkamo se i sretno

----------


## bornastra

Hadsa,   

Čestitke! Kako je lijepo pročitati ovakve vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala Bornastra  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Jesi vadila betu opet??

----------


## Hadasa

Jesam...upravo otišla po rezultate 9540,7  :Very Happy:  
Čini mi se jako veliko,ali neka samo raste u srijedu u Zg.

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
To su blizanciiii!!!!!!!!
U sri ides na uzv??

----------


## Hadasa

Ajme,koliko se veselim da jesu ,toliko me i strah . Dok jedni strahovi zamjene druge  :Cekam:  
Da u srijedu idem u Zg na uvz , tako su mi napisali u mailu,ponoviti betu i doći na uvz . 
Ludnica....
Mono vratila ti se doktorica? Aska kako si ti ?

----------


## mono111

Ma vjerujem da ce sve biti super kod tebeee !!! Drzim figeeeee i daljeee.
Idem u uto kod nje, 4.7.su mi rekli da se vraca !!
Javljajjj sveee

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala Mono  :grouphug: 
Budem se javila , javi i ti . Još se držiš cikle ili sam te namamila na ananas? Neka bude plodno/sretno ljeto  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Prestala sam sa ciklom sad, kad ocito nema nikakve koristi.
Cekam M, nadam se da ce uskoro pa onda cu konzumirati umjerene kolicine cikle (kao i drugi ljudi, a ne litru dnevno ) i jesti cu ananas....ali nista pretjerano...ako uspije super, ako ne, boli me vise briga..ne znam sto da napravim onda...
Javim svakako !

----------


## Hadasa

Ja sam svaki dan četvrtinu ananasa,ne previše,ali ipak me je pekao jezik.
Ipak to nekako brzo ide,već drugi ciklus samo kaj nije, a i doktorica bude tu ,što je super  :Smile:  Sad i više toga znaš,tak da bu lakše.
Čujemo se svakako  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Daj malo progooglaj o tom ananasu u T....kao da sam negdje procitala da se ne smije koristiti u T, provjeri...makar, od toliko male kolicine nista nece biti. Ali opet....provjeri.
 :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Ne jedem ga više,vjeruj mi zamjerio mi se ...jela sam ga zbog enda,da mi se zadeblja.

----------


## mono111

Hahahha, ja sam krivo procitala i skuzila....da ga jos uvijek jedes, bahabba.
Uopce ne sumnjam da ti se nije zgadio !  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Hadasa,beta je odlicna!!! Ja sam cak i na trojke pomislila  :Smile:  
A ja isto,migrene ne prestaju.Cini mi se da nista od ovoga.U cetvrtak vadim betu.Danas mi je 9dpt.

----------


## Hadasa

Joj tri...Uh to bi bio izazov,ma trenutno sam samo na iglama da sve dobro prođe koliko god da ih bude.Ja inače imam niski tlak i glavobolje isto migrenske ,mučilo me to isto jos prije vađenja Bete zato sam i bila digla ruke od svega,drago mi je da sam bila u krivu . Tako da nikad se ne zna . Trenutno mi trbuh ko bubanj napet i konstantno zateže i pomalo šarafi , i nikako se ne mogu opustiti. Aska nisi htjela napraviti testa? Ja sam ga inače uvijek napravila oko 10 dana,a sad nisam i dok sam dosla doma s nalazom sam napravila,i neopisiv mi je osjećaj vidjeti dvije crte nakon tolikih negativnih.Inace radimo na bebi cca 5 godina ,ali tek godinu uz pomoć ginekologa i mpo-a. Želim nadam svima sreću ,zaslužile smo  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Ma ne mora biti da nista.od toga !!!
Puno cura nema nikakve simptome, i onda se bas zacude !!!
Drzim figeeeee

Hadasa, kad si rekla da ides na uzv???

----------


## Hadasa

U srijedu idem,nisu mi točno tekli koji dan,ali taj mi odgovara i onda radi moj doktor ( ako je došao s godišnjeg ) ,nadam se da se bude vidjelo koliko ih imamo i dal je sve ok

----------


## aska

Ma i grudi su me prestale boljeti.Nisam radila test,htjela sam ali imam goste i nije mi zgodno jer znam da cu dramiti i plakati a ne zelim sazaljive poglede.Pa cu cekati betu i kako bude.

----------


## Hadasa

Ipak sam danas išla na ultrazvuk , čekamo blizance  :Smile:  Sve je ok za sad  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Ajmee Hadasa ! Divnoooo ! Cestitam na blizancima !!!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Cestitammm, Hadasa!!! Divne vijesti..
Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## aska

Hadasa,odlicno  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Hadasa, cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Divno hadasa, cestitam jos jednom!

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala cure , želim Vam čim prije vaše dobre vijesti  :grouphug:

----------


## aska

Test 12dpt negativan.Isplakala sam se kao sto dugo nisam,betu cu ipak izvaditi kako je i planirano na 14dpt da im mogu javiti.Ne znam kakva je procedura za dalje,koliko treba vremena proci za novi postupak?

----------


## Hadasa

Zao mi je Aska  :Sad:  . Znam da nema rijeci koje bi pomogle, želim sreću za drugi put.
Ne znam kako se naručujes, mailom ili te tvoj soc. ginekolog naruči , ja sam odmah poslije Bete otišla kod svog ginica i on me je naručio . Ja sam između postupaka cekala najduže mjesec dana,najduže dva...sad koliko sam čula do polovice 7 rade postupke,ne znam da li imaju pauzu u 8-om.

----------


## Hadasa

I doktor se jos nije vratio s godišnjeg ,ali idući tjedan je tamo jer ja idem opet u srijedu u Petrovu. Cijeli ovaj postupak sam odradila bez njega osim onog savjeta da pričekamo jos dva dana s štopericama. Pa probaj se naručiti čim prije ,bar da te čim prije uvrsti na listu za daljnji postupak . Grlim  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Doktor je kod tebe riskirao ali i profitirao,ja kad sam citala sam se uplasila kako ce to ispasti ali drago mi je da je pogodio.Meni nije ni bio,samo mi je odredio protokol a postupak je vodila dr Skrgatic.Znam da se mora cekati nekoliko mjeseci na novi stimulirani,barem tako mislim.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Bas mi je jakoooo zaoooo !
Svakako pricekaj betu prije nego prestanes s terapijom.
Nemas smrzlica, jelda?? 
Mislim da mora proci 4 mjeseca izmedju stimuliranog postupka, ali uvijek mozes probati prirodni, tvoja jedna j.s.i nikad ne znas...a dok cekas, nemas sto izgubiti...pitaj svakako !
Jedna pa jedna !

Hadasa,
Kako se ti ponasas sada?? Mislim da li mirujes?? Ides li na more, kupas se ili si dobila zabranu?? Koji si sad tjedan??

----------


## mono111

Pa jel znate koliko su na kraju meni cekalii????? Pa ja sam 17 dc tek imala punkciju, folikuli su na dan stoperice bili i 25 mm....na kraju dobro da su cekali toliko ! Ja sam bila uplasena iz dana u dan...

----------


## aska

Nemam smrzlica.Od 5 oplodjenih 2 su samo ostali i cak mi je savjetovano da obadva uzmem.Mislim da necu ici u prirodni,da cu si dati vremena da se psihicki i fizicki oporavim jer nisam bas najbolje podnosila sve ovo.
Ja sam punkciju imala 15dc,a najveci folikul je bio 19 mm.Ja sam uvijek mislila da je 25 mm preveliko ali gledajuci po Hadasi i tebi ispalo je kako treba.Mada svaki organizam drugaciji je.Jesi isla kod svoje dr,sta ti je rekla?

----------


## Hadasa

Ja sam sad zbrajala meni je punkcija bila 13dc,dobro sam bila reagirala na lijekove,ali bolovi poslije su nešto što ne bih ponovila.Ja nisam isto vidjela svoga doktora,samo mu je sestra odnijela papire dok je bio na dežurstvu i rekao je da pričekamo , ispalo je ok,ali opet nije moralo . Taj postupak me je valjda pregledao svaki doktor u Petrovoj osim mojega . Pitala sam za otpusno i sestra mi je rekla da dok se doktor vrati da će ga napisati , ovo je bilo prvi put da je bila malo živčana ona sestra na šalteru. U srijedu idem napokon kod svojega doktora pa ću ćuti kako dalje,nadam se da neću dugo morati u Zg,nego ću ostatak moći rješavati u svom gradu,jer jako je naporno,vruće i teško . Nikakve upute nisam dobila mono,još radim,makar maksimalno pazim i čuvam se , moj soc. ginić je isto na Go i vraća se tek idući tjedan,dokle ću raditi ne znam,nije mi problem jer nemam neki teži fizički posao,a opet sjediti stalno 8 i više sati nije baš sad lako . More smo uplatili za početak 8 mjeseca,sad ako se neću moći kupati nema veze,bar ću odmoriti. Imam jedino problema od početka ovoga tjedna s niskim tlakom( oduvijek ga imam) ali sad baš jako osjetim,vrti mi se,omamljena sam i nesigurna.Povećala sam unos tekućine,laganiju hranu,kavu ne pijem od kad sam saznala da sam trudna. U subotu 8.07 budem 6 tjedana ili mjesec dana od punkcije/oplodnje. Jako se sad bojim da srca prokucaju i da sve bude u redu do kraja .

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Pa da, svatko je drukciji ! Oni to odokativno mogu procijeniti a nikad se ne zna koliko ce se i kakvih ce se j.s.dobiti.

Bila sam jucer, zaustavila sam ju na hodniku samo, jer ni uzv nije bio potreban i rekla je samo Estrofem 3 puta po dvije tablete za pocetak, pa ce lako kasnije smanjivati....i rekla je 8 dc na uzv da dodjem.

Aska, odmori se koliko trebas i ponovno onda na jesen u nove pobijede. Mislim da ces moci vec od jeseni....taman ce proci par mjeseci, sad se odmori na moru, ako ides i zelim da ti je dobitni taj na jesen !!!
Ipak, sretno sutra s betom...nikad ne znas ! Mozda te bas iznenadi !

Hadasa,
I mene je skoro svaki put pregledavao drugi dokt.i svatko je drukcije mjerio.....to mi je koma bas.
Drzim fige da srca prokucaju !!!! Pa morajuu i hoce !
Ja idem na uzv znaci u uto, a ti u srijedu!
A da li radis kucanske poslove?? Normalno se kreces ili doma lezis??

----------


## Hadasa

Bila si jučer, a super ,jučer i nije bila tolika gužva,valjda su na Godišnjem dosta njih . Koji ti je dan ciklusa? 
Radim sve normalno,samo više imam pauzu između poslova , ne bih htjela stalno ležati jer sam aktivniji tip i teško bi mi to palo,ali ako bi morala što sad.
Idem ranije spavati,to mi se jedino promjena u mojoj rutini . Zna me zašarafiti i zaboliti,al ostalo ok. Nadam se da to tako bude i ostalo.
Jedino sam jako osjetljiva na mirise,sve mi smrdi ili miriši , znam sve što susjedi kuhaju za ručak. hahaha

----------


## mono111

Bila sam jucer u 8,30 jer tad radi moja dokt. Skuzila sam da si ti bila ranije jer si vec prije 8 napisala da su twinsi !! :Smile: 
Prekjucer navecer sam dobila neki spotting, i jucer ujutro je bio prisutan i isla sam pitati koliko Estrofema jer mi naravno na zadnjem uzv nitko nista nije rekao.
I.onda sam popodne dobila M, znaci jucer mi je bio prvi dc. Odmah sam pocela s Estrofemom.
Ispitujem te to sto radis i sl.jer sam.ja u panici raditi bilo sto (mislim kad ostanem T ) jer ne znam koliko sve moze utjecati na tako rani razvoj....s obzirom da sam imala 3 spontana, da nisam imala, vjerovatno se ne bi brinula toliko o tome.
Ni ja nisam tip koji bi lezao po cijele dane ali ako je to potrebno, naravno da hocu !

----------


## Hadasa

Da,bila sam jako brzo gotova, mama me je vozila i njena prijateljica,jer ja sam prenervozna svaki puta. A još skoro i nesreću imali , zbilja je taj put nešto što bi čim prije htjela izbjeći.
Ja nisam bila nikad trudna,pa se brinem , mislim da je to normalno . Imam prijateljicu koja je preležala trudnoću,a nije trebala,pa joj se sve ostalo zakompliciralo i oporavak je bio jako težak.
U svemu umjereno ...idući tjedan mi je suprugu rođendan,nadam se da ću mu moći reći dobre vijesti.

----------


## mono111

Hadasa, drzim figeee daa hoces !!!

Aska, jesi vadila betu?? Jesu dosli nalazi?

----------


## aska

Jesam,i potvrdila je test.Beta 0.1,rekose mi da se javim u ambulantu za dogovor za dalje.Mail sam poslala pa cu vidjeti kad cu dobiti termin i sta ce doktor reci.

----------


## mono111

Ne znam zasto mi vise ne dolaze obavijesti na mail kad netko odgovori na ovoj temi ??!

Aska, bas mi je zao !!!
Drzim figeee da jesenski bude dobitan !!!!
Javljajjjjjj!! Cujemo seee

----------


## Hadasa

Navijamo za dobitnu jesen  :grouphug: 
Sad malo odmor i skupljanje energije  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Bas tako Hadasa,za malo manje od mjesec dana idem doktoru na konzultacije pa cemo vidjeti sta dalje  :Smile:  Vec sam dosla sebi,a tebi zelim urednu trudnocu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala Aska  :Smile: 
Jedva čekam da taj naš doktor dođe,tko bi rekao da mi bude falio , ali teško je ovako dok nema tvog doktora,nitko baš neće previše reći .

----------


## mono111

Hey cure !
Bila sam dns na uzv, i endo je 6,2 mm sto je kao ok za 8 dc ali jajnici su mi puni zutih tijela sto su ostala, tj.valjda su ti neki mali folikuli puknuli koji se nisu aspirirali, rekla je da se dogadja i da cemo vidjeti u cet, ali vjerovatno ne FET ovaj mjesec jer to ometa....
Ima li netko tko ima kakva iskustva??
Mislim, sigurno po meni nece biti FET ovaj mjesec, nadam se da ce iduci bitiii !

----------


## aska

Mono,koliko ti na kraju imas smrzlica? Nadam se da ti iduci mjesec bude dobitan  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Imam 6 kom, po dva su u paru, znaci 3 para.
Ah...uvijek nesto, i ja se nadam !

----------


## Hadasa

Joj mono ne znam,nadam se da će idući ciklus sve biti tip top ,  a zar ti nisu sve izvadili i male i velike?
Ja sam danas zadnji dan bila u Zg, ostalo rješavam u svom gradu . Jučer sam malo krvarila i cijelu noć sam bila na iglama . 
Na kraju sve ok , preplašili smo se,ali srca junačka kucaju  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mono111

Hadasa, 
Pa nemam pojma, mislim da su izvadili sve, ali mozda su se jos neki stvorili naknadno....pa su s vremenom pukli...
Imas li kakav hematom ili nesto??
Super da srcaaaa kucajuuu !!!

----------


## Hadasa

Odmah sam se sjetila,kad si ja mislim ti napisala da sve izvade...možda su koja naknadno izrasla? hmm
Nemam , toga sam se i bojala,pokazao mi je doktor tu neku malu nakupini krvi,ali ostalo je uredu,nije blizu mrva tako da se nadam da nije opasno ništa.
Sad je prestalo , ali jako me šokiralo . Iskreno nadam se da se neće ponoviti .

----------


## aska

Zuta tijela se stvaraju nakon ovulacije i odlaze s menstruacijom a tebi je 8 dc.Osim ako nisu ciste zutog tijela pa se zadrze nekoliko mjeseci max i odu.Neka me netko ispravi ako grijesim.Jer ja sam imala cistu zutog tijela ali brzo je otisla.
Hadasa,bitno da je krvarenje stalo,bude to ok.Znaci,vratio se doktor  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Glavno da je sve ok ! Ne zabrinjavaju se dokt.kod ovakvih ranih oskudnih krvarenja, valjda upravo zato jer je cesto ! Sretno i daljee, ali sigurno ce sve biti ok  :Smile: 

Aska,
Nije rekla da su ciste, nego bas da su valjda neki mali folikuli puknui naknadno i da zato cesto ne rade FET odmah nakon stimulacije nego tek ciklus iza jer znaju ostati ta zuta tijela....ne znam. Vidjeti cu sutra, rekla je da ako se budu ta zuta tijela smanjila da ce biti transfer, ali da ce se i po progesteronu vidjeti !

----------


## Optimist

mono, sretno pa taman preskocila i ovaj ciklus!

----------


## mono111

Optimist, tnx !
Da li znas nesto o tim zutim tijelima /cistama??

Sad sam malo zabrinuta, tko zna koliko to moze stajati na jajnicima???

----------


## Optimist

Stvarno nemam pojma. 
Ali ako ti je rekla da ta zuta tijela znaju ostati i da obicno FET rade ciklus iza, onda ocito i nije rijetkost pa se pripremaj na sljedeci ciklus  :Wink: 
Nek ti bude dobitan!

----------


## mono111

Optimist, tnx.

Aska, ti si to imala u normalnom, prirodnom ciklusu, jel tako??

----------


## aska

Da,u normalnom i otislo je..moj ginekolog me gledao i rekao da ce otici uskoro s menstruacijom i isto sam bila u brizi jer je to bilo 2 mj prije postupka ali nestala je.Tako da ne brini.Otici ce s iducom menstruacijom  :Wink:

----------


## aska

I ako ona tebi nije spomenula cistu vec samo zuto tijelo onda su ti puknuli folikuli koji su sadrzavali js tj ovulirali i nakon toga se stvara zuto tijelo i to opet propada s menstruacijom ako nije doslo do oplodnje,tako da ne sekiraj se..navijamo za iduci dobitni  :Smile:  A vidjet ce se po progesteronu jer ti zuto tijelo luci progesteron.Uglavnom u dobrim si rukama i ne brigaj!

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Tnx  :Smile: 
Nadam seee !!!

----------


## mono111

Hey cure !
Progesteron mi je 1, sto bi znacilo da ta zuta tijela nisu funkcionalna sto je ok i ona ne smetaju !
Ali endo mi je samo 6 mm, mislim 10 dc mi je i on se stigne zadebljati....ali opet, stoji vec dva.dana na 6 mm....
Ugl.u pon opet uzv i onda cemo vidjeti !
Mislim ima jos vremena jer je dokt.po ti folikulima na jajnicima vidjela da je sve jos u prvoj fazi ciklusa...ti folikuli su manji od 10 mm, i kad kao oni narastu, makar nece biti O jer pijem estrofem, onda prelazi u drugu fazu ciklusa i tad se daje utrogestan i, even.transfer ako endo bude ok.
Tako da ima vremena...ne nadam se nicemu !

----------


## Optimist

Napisala sam ti na drugoj temi, na 13. dc mi je endo bio 8 mm, taj dan stoperica, poslije Utrogestani, transfer pa trudnoca  :Smile: 

Sretno!!!

----------


## fuksija

Da li mozda netko zna da li subotom rade betu u Petrovoj i da li je u isto vrijeme kao i inace? Hvala

----------


## Optimist

Mislim da ne.

----------


## fuksija

Gdje bih mogla u subotu napraviti betu na uputnicu?

----------


## aska

A zasto ju ne napravis u petak? Koji dan nakon transfera ti je u petak?

----------


## fuksija

Radila sam ju danas pa mi je sutra prerano..doktor mi je rekao da za dva dana napravim opet

----------


## mono111

Da li je pozitivna??

----------


## Optimist

Jedino da probas zamoliti sestre s odjela cef-a, ako ti je vec tako rekao dr. Nemam pojma.

----------


## fuksija

Je, pozitivna je  :Smile:  1017,04..transfer je bio 7.7. Ja inace idem privatno na ivf ali betu radim u petrovoj (i sve ostalo sto mogu na uputnicu) tako da ne znam da li bi mi to napravili u petrovoj da ih zamolim..ne znam sta je cef

----------


## aska

CEF je odjel za humanu reprodukciju.

----------


## mono111

Fuksija !!
Pa odlicnooo !!! Cestitke

Evo da i vama ovdje javim, vjerovatno ce mi biti transfer ovaj ciklus...sutra opet idem na uzv pa ce valjda reci kad ce tocno biti !

----------


## aska

Mono,obavjestavaj nas! I sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## mono111

Hvalaaaa

----------


## Optimist

mono, naprijeeeed!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Jejjjjj

----------


## Rominka

Mono, wooohooooo !!!!!!! Neka bude uspjesan!

----------


## mono111

Tnx !! :Smile: )

----------


## Hadasa

Super mono , neka bude uspješno  :grouphug:

----------


## mono111

Hvalaaaa

----------


## mono111

Cure, sutra je taj dan !!!! Sutra je transfer ! Napokon, ne mogu vjerovati da sam ga docekala ! Endometrij je 7,4 mm ali je rekla da je to ok !
Uvodi mi i Duphastone uz Utrice, jer mi.je p4 nizak valjda, i da bi se dala potpora zutom tijelu koje je na jajniku prisutno.
Uz Clexane ide i Andol od 100 i nadam se najboljeeemm !!!

----------


## Optimist

mono, neka vam je sa srecom  :Heart:

----------


## Hadasa

Super mono  :Very Happy:  Baš mi je drago i radi enda ,ma super neka bude sretno  :grouphug:

----------


## aska

Mono,sretno.Nekako ja vjerujem da kod tebe bude uspjesno  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav svim trudilicama...

Javljam se nakon dugo godina. Imam jedno IVF/ICSI iskustvo sa VV iza sebe iz 2005. godine iz kojeg imam sina već skoro tinejđera. Nakon jednog traumatičnog pokušaja FET-a 2010. kojeg bi najradije zaboravila, nekako sam snašla hrabrosti i volje za novi pokušaj. Iz određenih razloga ne želim ni čuti za VV pa sam slijedom nekih razgovora i preporuka došla na Petrovu. Odradila konzultacije sa dr. Pavičić Baldani i trenutno sam u fazi prikupljanja osnovnih nalaza. Postupak ako bude sve u redu očekujemo negdje na jesen.
Inače osnovna dijagnoza mi je PCOS, hormonski disbalansi, bez oba jajovoda uslijed vanmateričnih trudnoća, suprug zasad ok...i to je to. 
Ono što sam htjela pitati sve vas koje prolazite postupke, koristite li nešto za pripremu? Vitamine, pripravke i slično? Što mi možete preporučiti? 
Svima želim puno puno sreće...:D

----------


## mono111

Hvalaaa cure !!

Katka, ja sam kod prof.Pavicic isto !
Ja sam prije svega pila razne vitamine za kvalitetniju j.s., vit C, vitE, cink, selen, vit D, omega, folat naravno, andol...
Ali sve to u velikim jedinicama, zato sam sve posebno kupovala...
Jedno vrijeme sam pila i vrkutu i marulju ali to kad smo planirali prirodno, u postupku nista prirodno, osim cikle i ananasa ali to je za debljanje endometrija...
Sretno !

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav i tebi...svasta si mi nabrojala pa sam sad jos zbunjenija...svi ovi dodaci, postoje li u nekom obliku npr. jedne tablete ili ih uzimam pojedinacno? U moje vrijeme bila je samo folna kiselina, ocito sam zastarjela  :Wink: 
Dakle, vitamin C,D,  E u kojoj dozi, od kojeg proizvodjaca...? Cink, Selen....uh, pomagaj

----------


## aska

Imas temu za poboljsanje js pa mozes tamo sve procitati o dozama.Uglavnom,uzima se dosta toga pojedinacno u vecim dozama.I sama sam tako sad pocela jer nazalost moram.Nije da vjerujem nekim cudima ali nemam sta izgubiti.

----------


## aska

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83688-K...-trudni-DVAPUT

Evo  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

mono, je li bebica u busici?  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Ja sma sve posebno uzimala, znaci svaki vitamin razlicita tableta.

Nisu jos bebe u trbuhu  :Smile: ), cekam jos uvijek. Nema moje dokt.trenutno, trebala bi doci svaki cas.
Dva embrija ce mi vratiti.

----------


## Optimist

Onda  :Heart:   :Heart: 
I uuuzivaj  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

:Smile: ))))) hvalaa

----------


## katka22

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83688-K...-trudni-DVAPUT
> 
> Evo


Hvala puno :D

----------


## katka22

Evo mene...naručih sve osim toga DHEA... hvala još jednom

----------


## Hadasa

Došla sam pogledati da li se Mono javila....  :Very Happy: 
Navijamo za oba  :Heart:  :Heart:  , nek budu čim prije u trbuhu  :grouphug:

----------


## aska

Nema na cemu Katika,samo neka bude uspjesno  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Evo mee Hadasa ! :Smile: 
Jee, vracena su dva embrijaa !!!
Sad beta za 14 dana !!!! :Smile: ))
Tnxx

----------


## Hadasa

Sve dobro proslo,osim sto si malo cekala ...odbrojavamo s tobom  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Curke, evo mene opet s pitanjima.
Iščekujem datum vađenja hormona i imam problemčić. Naime, u mom mjestu življenja ne vadi se slobodni testosteron niti trombofilija...upućena sam u Split. E sad...zovem veća danima i ne mogu na navedene brojeve nikoga dobiti, a bitno mi je jer su mi savjetovali da nazovem za eventualni upis. Može li mi tko pomoći s nekom info gdje točno trebam ići, koga zvati, znate li da li se potrebno upisati...ne bih zaista da mi propadne mjesec i sve se odulji nepotrebno...

----------


## mono111

Posalji mail, sigurno imaju narucivanje mailom, tako ce ti mozda prije odgovoriti nego sto ces ih ti dobiti na tel.

----------


## Inso

> Curke, evo mene opet s pitanjima.
> Iščekujem datum vađenja hormona i imam problemčić. Naime, u mom mjestu življenja ne vadi se slobodni testosteron niti trombofilija...upućena sam u Split. E sad...zovem veća danima i ne mogu na navedene brojeve nikoga dobiti, a bitno mi je jer su mi savjetovali da nazovem za eventualni upis. Može li mi tko pomoći s nekom info gdje točno trebam ići, koga zvati, znate li da li se potrebno upisati...ne bih zaista da mi propadne mjesec i sve se odulji nepotrebno...


U Splitu se ne moraš naručivati za vaditi krv. Sve to možeš obaviti u krugu Firula. Koliko se sjećam hormoni se vade na odjelu za nuklearnu, a pretrage za trombofiliju na patologiji. Prvo obavi hormone jer tamo bude gužva, mislim da oko 7:30 počinju vaditi krv, a nakon toga idi na patologiju jer tamo uglavnom nema čekanja.

----------


## milasova8

Mono,zelim ti svu srecu i veliku betu za cca 2 tjedna!!

----------


## mono111

Hvalaaaaaa

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Jucer sam prokrvarila, prvo neki smedji iscjedak, onda svjeza krv, vadila sam dns  betu 7 dpt i 110 je.
I dalje moze biti biokemijska, ponoviti cu betu u cet ili petak.

----------


## Optimist

Jedino sto mozes je mirovati, piti magnezij (i Normabel, ako su ti ga dali), stavljati Utrogestane i cekati. 
Uh, znam da je to grozna igra zivaca. 
Nadam se da cemo ti uskoro cestitati  :Heart:

----------


## mono111

Nisu mi ga napisali, ja sam na svoju ruku radi bolova pila...imala sam i kontrakcije kao neke 2 dpt...i 3 mislim...
Hvalaaa

----------


## aska

Ja mislim da to TO Mono,ne vjerujem da je biokemijska  :Smile:  Jel puno krvaris ili malo? Magnezij sam i ja znala uzeti jer sam isto kao i ti imala grceve i to ostre 2 i 3dnt i Normabel. Isto na svoju ruku,valjda se smije.

----------


## mono111

Hvala Aska ! :Smile: 
Danas ne krvarim, tj.prisutne su neke smedje tockice...ma nemam pojma...
To je igra zivaca ! Ako cu normalna ostati nakon svega, biti ce super !

----------


## Hadasa

Ja isto mislim da je to to ,želim ti čim prije da te s čestitkama zatrpamo...  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Hadasa, kako je prosao tvoj pregled?

----------


## mono111

Sad mi je npr.svijetlo roza krv, tako mi je i jucer navecer bilo.
Koliko Normabela smijem dnevno??

----------


## Hadasa

Dobro optimist

----------


## Hadasa

Dobro optimist ,imam čudnog ginekologa,rekao mi je : oba su za sad živa . Malo sam poludjela ,ali na žalost nemam neki izbor u svom gradu  :Sad:  Meni je bitno da su bebaci ok,a on neka mi reče sto hoće , sljedeći mi je kraj osmog mjeseca. Ja sam htjela sad uzeti pola normabela jer smo imali smrtni slučaj u obitelji,ali uspjela sam se nekako smiriti i željela bi čim manje lijekova koristiti,evo počela s magnezijem,hvala Optimist na preporuci,inače naručujem i ja s iherba ali nisam mogla čekati jer smo išli na more,mogu reci da me puno manje pika.

----------


## Optimist

Draga Hadasa, moja sućut  :Sad:  

A za bahatost tvog ginekologa nemam komentara. Žao mi je što nemaš izbora, jer je jako bitno tko ti i kako vodi trudnoću. Human pristup i malo ljubaznosti jako puno znače.

Mazi ti svoja dva mala čeda, dobro su oni, i ostat će dobro  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala Optimist.
Inače nisam osoba koja šuti ,ali opet nisam se htjela uzrujati.Iako mi on bude vodio trudnoću , ipak doktori na odjelu su druga sasvim priča . Pa se nadam sa da ne bude vise ovakvih stvari. Čuvamo se i trudim se izbjegavati sukobe i stresove,samo laganini,ostalo će valjda doci na svoje mjesto .

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Bas ti je glup ginekolog...jos tako nekome reci i prestrasiti ga....a zna da si se namucila da bi ostvarila T !
Moja sucut ! 

Ja sam jucer tj.sinoc imala svjeze krvi...i.ujutro nema, samo neki kao smedji iscjedak.
Javila sam na odjel mailom pa su mi rekli da ako bude obilno krvarenje da odem na hitnu u Ri ( jer sam trenutno na moru ) i to je to...sutra vadim betu, ponavljam ju !
Odmaram skoro cijelo vrijeme pa sto bude !

----------


## Optimist

Hadasa, polako, dan po dan, sve ce biti u redu!

mono, znas sve, beta ce reci svoje. Nadam se da ce reci lijepu brojku  :Kiss: 

Ja sam mrvu mirnija, sad sam dobila nalaz urina, sterilan je, a bole me kriza. Sumnjala sam u urinoinfekt. Jos malo pa UZV. Uh, strpljenja, strpljenja!!!

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala Mono 
Opusti se koliko možeš,znam da je to teško i misli pozitivno,vidim da je puno cura imalo to implatacijsko krvarenje koje brzo stane,to bi bilo to o meni .Ja nisam to imala,ali ovo grčenje i stezanje u donjem dijelu trbuha sam imala. Tako da sve to jako dobro mirisi .
Optimist kako si ti ? Bolovi prestali? Mene isto počelo malo jače stekat u leđima , ali bar mi se nos odštopao i mogu disati malo bolje na moru nego na kopnu. Jedva čekam da malo popusti , ka imam dva psa i ne idemo u šetnju prije pola 9  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
A sve znam....:/ super za uk koja je sterilnaaa ! Kad ides na uzv?? Sigurno ce sve biti ok s tobom !!

Hadasa,
Uzivajjjjj na moru !! Kakvi su tebi bili bolovi, ti tako rano?? Ja imam bolove bas u donjem dijelu trbuha na sredini, ispod pupka negdje

----------


## Hadasa

Bolovi su mi bili dosta nisko ,malo lijevo malo desno i oko pupka,to je trajalo možda dan dva,nisam bas previše obraćala pažnju na to jer nisam bas bila optimistična  :Smile:   :Smile:  i mislila sam da je od utrica .Poslje Bete svi simptomi su postali izraženiji ...

----------


## Optimist

U prvom ivf-u sam bila luda od osluskivanja simptoma, sizila sam, jer sam mislila da cu dobiti mengu, boljela su me kriza. Bila sam poootpuno iznenadjena kad je beta bila pozitivna. Bila je nesto niza nego bi trebala biti za taj dan nakon transfera, onda se pravilno poduplala, ali sam dobila ostrije bolove, malo krvi na ulosku i to je bio kraj te trudnoce. 

Prva trudnoca je bila spontana, isto sam dugo imala menstrualne bolove, ali se bebica od samog pocetka nije dobro razvijala. To je bio missed ab. 

U ovom ivf-u sam se prepustila i znala sam da jedino beta moze biti vjerodostojna. Hvala Bogu, odmah je bila lijepa i fino rasla  :Smile: 

Cijelo ovo vrijeme imam lagane krizobolje (meni se sve reflektira u kriza), znam da to moze biti i dobro i lose, zato sam na oprezu. 
Vec par dana je ta lagana bol konstantno prisutna (malo se pojaca pa smanji) pa sam ipak dala urin na analizu i nema ni leukocita ni bakterija pa sam mirnija. 

U utorak UZV. 

I ja s pesonjicom cekam 21 h za setnju  :Smile: 

Cure, drzite se, grlim vas i zelim vam sve najbolje!

mono, mislim na tebe, sretno do neba  :grouphug:

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Ta iz IVF je bila biokemijska, nije jelda??

Hvalaaaaaa, i ja se nadam

----------


## Optimist

Biokemijska je bila iz prvog ivf-a. 

mono, draga, vjerujem da ce ti ovaj put sreca biti naklonjenija  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Evo i mene od doktora.Iduci ciklus idemo na 2.IVF i dobila sam termin 30.8.da dodjem po lijekove i sad ja dosla kuci kad ono dobila menstruaciju.Pogledam na kalendar kad ono ispada da bi iduca menstruacija dosla bas tad kad trebam po lijekove.I sad sam u brizi,hoce to biti kasno?Tj hocu li zakasniti,jer sta ako mi slucajno urani dan dva menstruacija? Trebala bih kao doci tjedan dana prije po lijekove i protokol ali sad eto ispada da cu doci prvi dan ciklusa ili cak i kasniti  :Sad:  Ne znam sta da radim.

----------


## Optimist

aska, posalji im e-mail, neka ga proslijede tvom dr. 

Jos bolje ako mozes otici i pitati. Vjerujem da im ne bi bio problem pomjeriti te za par dana, pretpostavljam da su se i ovako vodili tvojim ciklusom?

----------


## Hadasa

Aska meni je isto uranila menstruacija i bio je vikend,zvala sam dok nisam nekoga dobila i odmah sam drugi dan otišla po lijekove (bila je nedjelja) i dobila lijek za jedan dan,taj dan sam počela s terapijom i drugi dan dobila ostatak lijekova...probaj nazvati pa pitati da to daju lijekove prije,mada ja nisam imala te sreće i prošla tri puta po 150 km da i dobim...ali ipak dosla sam tamo za vikend/blagdan i dobila terapiju.Tako da mislim da ti neće zbog toga izvisit terapija

----------


## Optimist

Oni se obicno ne javljaju na telefon :/

----------


## aska

Bas kao sto je Optimist rekla oni se obicno ne javljaju na telefon jer sam prije zvala.Protokol jos nisam dobila pa ni ne mogu samo podignuti lijekove bez doktora tj moram prvo njemu kad radi ambulantu a onda s tim papirom po lijekove.Poslat cu im sutra mail i pitati da li ide novi termin(ranije) ili ostaje isti.
Da,narucili su me tako jer su se vodili mojim ciklusom pa valjda nece biti problem da mi daju tjedan dana termin ranije.

----------


## Hadasa

Onda sam ja zbilja imala sreće , da mada sve ostalo sam obavljala mailom i tu sam cekala odgovor dan - dva .

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Hvalaa ! Jojjj nadam se !

Aska, odlicne vijesti ! Znaci odmah pocinjes !! I ja sam nesto prije M bila dobila nego inace onda kad sam pocinjala sa stimulacijom, tj.ne sjecam se tocno sto je bilo ali znam da sam isla i rekla im i onda su rekli da nema problema, da cu bar dobiti injekciju za taj dan ako nemaju za dati mi...na kraju, kako sam ja dobila Menopur koji ide u guzu uvijek sam dolazila kod njih na pikanje....ali mislim da neces imati s tim problema. Koju stimulaciju si dobila ovaj put?? Isto gonale?

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Ne mozes li ici kod njega kad su uzv ujutro, ne znam kaf tvoj ima, u pola 9 i samo mu kazes da si prije dobila i nek ti napise protokol?? I moja je meni ujutro pisala, tj.Tomicic je dovrsio jer se moja negdje zurila ali sve je to izvedivo.

----------


## aska

Tek trebam doci na dogovor tj da mi dr ordinira terapiju pa odmah onda bi trebala i dobiti lijekove da ih nosim kuci jer nisam iz Zagreba.Tako da mi treba termin kod njega u ambulanti.Mislim da nece biti ovaj put Gonali jer je rekao da ce mi pokusati s nekim drugim lijekovima jer imam lose jajne stanice pa mozda drugacija stimulacija bude bolja za njih i budu kvalitetnije.

----------


## mono111

Aha, kuzim.
Naruci se onda u njegovu ambulantu, sigurna sam da ces prije dobiti lijekove !
Javljajjjjj !!! Zelim svu srecuuuuuuu

----------


## aska

Mono,hehe nije toliko hitno.Krajem 8.mj idem u novi postupak.Samo mi treba tjedan dana termin prije za slucaj da mi ne urani opet menstruacija koji dan a ja nemam lijekove.Tako da cu pisati i nadati se da bude sve ok  :Smile:  Hvala na brizi.Uzivaj i odmaraj i javljaj sutra betu.Ima da bude veeeelika  :Wink:

----------


## aska

Cure,evo ja vas poslusala.Poslala mail i vec dobila odgovor i ranije termin tjedan dana tako da ne riskiram da zakasnim.Puno vam hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Optimist

aska, super, brzo ce to doci  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Beta je dns 349- prije dva dana je bila 110, tako da se dupla !

----------


## Hadasa

Super Mono  :Smile:  čestitam , sad možeš uživati u ostatku ljetovanja bez brige  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Beta je dns 349- prije dva dana je bila 110, tako da se dupla !


Draga super Daj Bože da 9mj bude uredno. I da grlimo nase bebe. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

I ja se nadam !!

Sretno nam, hahahah !

Hadasa, hvalaaa

----------


## Optimist

Svratila sam da vidim jesi se javila! Ma bravo, cestitam, bas mi je drago  :Heart: 

Koji ti je danas dan nakon transfera?

----------


## mono111

Optimist  :Smile: 
9 dnt mi je dns.

----------


## Optimist

Dvije blastice?

To je jako lijepa beta  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Dvije su mi vratili ! Sad, tko zna da li su se dvije primile ! Vidjeti cemo ! 14.08.su mi rekli da dodjem na uzv ! U 7,30 jer nema moje.
Da li znas mozda kad radi dokt.Tomicic folikulometrije?? Nekako bi trazila njega ako mogu na taj prvi uzv !

----------


## milasova8

Mono cestitam!!
Moja beta na 9dnt je bila 169 i dva srca!
Kod tebe bi isto moglo tako biti..
Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## Optimist

Nekako mi mirisi da su se obje mrvice primile!

Nemam ti pojma tko i kada od njih tada radi. 
Tko god, vidjet ce sto treba  :Wink:

----------


## aska

Super Mono,cestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## mono111

Hvalaaa cure !
I dalje sam u strahu naravno ! Nadam se da ce stvarno ovaj put biti sve ok !!

Javljam i daljeee !
Aska, super za termin prije ! Javi koju si stimulaciju dobilaaa !

----------


## antony34

Mono cestitam od srca. Dok. Tomicic ti radi od 7:30 do 8:00 folikumetrije tako da u to vrijeme budi tamo. Mozes doci 15 min prije i samo sestri na salteru reci da bi kod njega.

----------


## mono111

Hvala Antony,

Bas bi voljela kod njega....nekako taj prvi uzv mi je uzasno stresan, a on mi se cini bas ok !

----------


## antony34

Ja sam bila njegov pacijent prosle godine i sjeo mi je na prvu zato jer sve radi usporeno i objasni. Sretno dalje..

----------


## mono111

Da, bila sam jednom ili dva puta kod njega, pa zato opet zelim!
Hvalaaa

----------


## Inesz

MPO rezultati za Petrovu (KBC Zagreb) u 2015. godini:

obavljeno: *220 intrauterinih ineminacija* (IUI), ukupno oko *580 IVF i ICSI* postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje, oko *80 transfera odleđenih zametaka* (FET) 

iz svih tih postupaka rođeno svega *105 djece*  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

https://zdravstvo.gov.hr/UserDocsIma...MPO%202015.pdf


http://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodnost/

----------


## aska

Malo je reci porazavajuce  :Sad:

----------


## mono111

Hey cure i Aska,

Bila sam dns, vidi se plod i ZV ali nema.otkucaja. dns sam 5 + 6, mouda je rano a mozda je opet spontani, tako je rekla dokt.
Za tjedan dana uzv ponovo.
Beta je jako visoka, u subb je bila 12 000, tako da mislim da bi se trebali vidjeti otkucaji...ne znam.
A jos sam i dobila jucer krvarenje neko rozo opet, i dns smedja sukrvica.

----------


## aska

Joj draga tek sad vidim.Nadam se da je rano za otkucaje,ja se slabo u to kuzim jer nikad nisam bila trudna.
Jel i dalje krvaris? Nadam se da ce to biti sve ok  :Kiss:

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Pa prestane pa dodje...ne znam ni ja vise ! Nije jako pa se nadam da ne znaci nuzno da je spontani krenuo....
Nema mi druge nego cekati !!!

----------


## katka22

> U Splitu se ne moraš naručivati za vaditi krv. Sve to možeš obaviti u krugu Firula. Koliko se sjećam hormoni se vade na odjelu za nuklearnu, a pretrage za trombofiliju na patologiji. Prvo obavi hormone jer tamo bude gužva, mislim da oko 7:30 počinju vaditi krv, a nakon toga idi na patologiju jer tamo uglavnom nema čekanja.


Hvala  :Smile: 

Obavila sam to u ponedjeljak, ali ono što me šokiralo...Kako sam trebala ići i na nuklearnu i na patologiju, ali i u redovni laboratorij zbog nečeg trećeg, lijepo su mi 3 puta unutar sat vremena vadili krv... :Evil or Very Mad:  A da ne spominjem da su mi nalazi  otprilike za 2-3 tjedna. U svakom slučaju, planirani jesenski postupak se odgađa za neko vrijeme očito, pošto su mi u međuvremenu stigli i nalazi od 4. DC koji su loši i zatijevaju reguliranje odnosa FSH/LH...

Čestitam friškoj trudnici mono (nadam se da je i dalje sve ok)

----------


## mono111

Katka,
Hvala !
Ne znam, nemam nikakve simptome da je nesto lose, ali imam.neki osjecaj u sebi da nije dobro, ne znam da li je to strah...vidjeti cu sve u pon !

Sretnoooo !

Aska, javi kad dobijes protokol da vidimo koju stimulaciju ces dobiti??!!

----------


## aska

Javim se u srijedu.I bez brige,mislim da je sve samo strah.Ti ces se prije javiti s novostima i to vjerujem dobrima  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Cure, ponovo ja. 
S obzirom da su nalazi hormona od 4.DC pokazali inverziju odnosa LH i FSH, dr. Baldani je preporučila terapiju sa Zeoly tabletama u tom slučaju. E sad...za te tablete sam prvi put čula i nisam sigurna kako se uopće uzimaju, pretpostavljam kao i sve druge kojima je uloga regulacija hormona da se uzimaju od početka sljedećeg ciklusa...zna li netko? Trenutno do doktorice ne mogu, mislim da je još na GO?

Mono, i dalje vibriram da je sve u redu...<3

----------


## mono111

Katka,
Ja nisam cula za te tablete, kad si bila kod nje? Nije li ona na godisnjem??
Vjerovatno te tablete ne idu na recept nego ih moras naruciti u ljekarni na Dolcu?? Ja sam tako narucivala Cykloproginovu koju mi je ona prepisala.

Ja sam bila na uzv ! Srce kuca ali plod odgovara manjem tjednu, tj 6+3 a ja sam 6 + 6, jako me to brine 
Na proslom uzv je sve bilo tocno, tj.odgovaralo je tocno danu i tjednu....idem opet za tri tjedna !

----------


## sanjka

> Cure, ponovo ja. 
> S obzirom da su nalazi hormona od 4.DC pokazali inverziju odnosa LH i FSH, dr. Baldani je preporučila terapiju sa Zeoly tabletama u tom slučaju. E sad...za te tablete sam prvi put čula i nisam sigurna kako se uopće uzimaju, pretpostavljam kao i sve druge kojima je uloga regulacija hormona da se uzimaju od početka sljedećeg ciklusa...zna li netko? Trenutno do doktorice ne mogu, mislim da je još na GO?
> 
> Mono, i dalje vibriram da je sve u redu...<3


Ako mislis na ZOELY to je kontracepcija od 28 kom.u pakiranju sto je od toga 4 komada placebo tbl.
Doktorica ti je trebala to sve objasniti al sto drugo ocekivati od Petrove.

----------


## sanjka

> Katka,
> Ja nisam cula za te tablete, kad si bila kod nje? Nije li ona na godisnjem??
> Vjerovatno te tablete ne idu na recept nego ih moras naruciti u ljekarni na Dolcu?? Ja sam tako narucivala Cykloproginovu koju mi je ona prepisala.
> 
> Ja sam bila na uzv ! Srce kuca ali plod odgovara manjem tjednu, tj 6+3 a ja sam 6 + 6, jako me to brine 
> Na proslom uzv je sve bilo tocno, tj.odgovaralo je tocno danu i tjednu....idem opet za tri tjedna !


Mono bit ce sve ok. vrlo cesto se uzv ne podudara sa ZM al kasnije se sve to dostigne  :Wink:

----------


## Hadasa

Super da srčeko kuca Mono  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Znači jedan plod je, ma bude on narastao ,samo pozitiva , tu je čuvaj ga,pazi i mazi i sve bude u redu :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hadasa,
Jedan je, jedan ! Tnx  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Ako mislis na ZOELY to je kontracepcija od 28 kom.u pakiranju sto je od toga 4 komada placebo tbl.
> Doktorica ti je trebala to sve objasniti al sto drugo ocekivati od Petrove.


Da, Zoely, očito sam zamijenila slova.
Ma na prve konzultacije prije nekog vremena sam joj donijela sve nalaze koje sam do tad imala pa i zadnje hormone pa mi je odmah dala uputu da u slučaju inverzije LH/FSH na novom nalazu to krenem uzimati...ali s obzirom da je nekako najavljen postupak sad za 10. mjesec, pretpostavljam da onda to uzimam samo jedan ciklus. Nisam čula do sada za te tablete iako sam pretpostavljala da su kontracepcija.

----------


## aska

Mono,super da srce kuca  :Smile: 
Evo ja sam dobila Menopur ovaj put i to po 3 ampule svaki dan,onda 7.dan uzv pa ce vidjeti hoce li smanjiti dozu i tad ce ici Orgalutran jos.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
I ja sam bila na Menopuru, i dobro reagirala...i ja sam po 3 ampule u pocetku..onda su smanjili na dvije..
Kad M trebas dobiti?? Sad uskoro??
Jojjj sretnooooooo ! Drzim fige da bude dobitnoooooo !!!!!

----------


## aska

Negdje za tjedan dana trebam dobiti menstruaciju i onda krecemo opet  :Smile:  Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Nela_klc

> Cure ide li koja kod dr Banović Maje? Kakva je kao dr?


Mozda dosta kasno odgovaram... ja sam bila pacijent dr banovic i imam samo pohvale za nju, najbolja doktorica koju sam ikad srela uvijek nasmijana, iskrena, njezna, profesionalna... jedan postupak i evo me u sestom mjesecu trudnoce... zbog mojih jako visokih zenskih hormona dala mi je jako laganu stimulaciju... dobili pet jajnih stanica nezrela, prezrela, nepravilna uglavnom samo jedna savrsena (ali dovoljna) i ta jedna je oplođena ali je dr banovic odlucila zamrznuti zametak jer je smatrala da su mi hormoni previsoki i da je taj ciklus opcenito bio los za vracanje... tako da je vracanje bilo odgođeno za iduci ciklus i eto sad nestrpljivo cekam svog ❤decka❤, moj ❤smrzlic❤ i jos ce biti ❤zimska beba❤...

----------


## Nela_klc

> Hej, evo malo se javljam..obavila micanje polipa, pronašli mi i septum pa su mi i to prerezali i sad čekam kontrolu. Nadam se folikulometriji sad u idućem ciklusu.
> Može li se isti ciklus obaviti folikulometriju i ići u postupak ili tek onaj idući mjesec, ili kako to ide? Nadam se da netko zna da me malo prosvijetli?
> Hvala
> Pozdrav!


Jedan ciklus je samo pracenje, pa iduci ciklus pracanje, stimulacija, punkcija i vracanje s tim da je meni bilo u jednom ciklusu pracenje pa u iducem ciklusu punkcija, vracnje trebalo bit treci dan od punkcije ali dr banovic odlucila zamrznut i sacekat iduci ciklus za vracanje... i eto prvi postupak i trudna... sad vec sest mjeseci...

----------


## mono111

Ja sam isti ciklus isla na fm i postupak. Najcesce je tako mislim.
Znaci kad krenes sa stimulacijom dolazis na folikulometrije, po velicini folikula i razini estradiola se odredi aspiracija, ako se dobe puno stanica i embriolozi procjene da se stanice dobro dijele, najcesce se vracaju embriji stari 5 dana, blastociste. Ako je jedna stanica u pitanju, ili svega par onda se ne ceka 5.dan nego se vraca 3.dan, kao kod Nele.
I to sto je Nela rekla, procjeni se takodjer da li je taj mjesec optimalno vracati embrij, po hormonima, po debljini endometrija ii sl.
Meni su sve embrije zaledili i vratili tek iduci ciklus.

----------


## milasova8

Cure, da li se na dan punkcije jos uvijek daje onaj koktelcic u venu ili neki drugi oblik anestezije?

Smeta li lak na nogama?

----------


## aska

Lak ne smijes imati nigdje,tako je napisano i na papiricu s uputama koje dobijes prije punkcije.Koktelcic dobijes.Meni su ga cak pojacavali nekoliko puta jer sam rekla da me i dalje boli.Ali zaspala nisam.

----------


## milasova8

Ma daj? Ajme meni,znala sam za ruke ali ne i za noge..
Imam trajni lak na nogama frisko jucer stavljen..

Ovitrelle se daju u trbuh ili?

----------


## aska

Po pravilu ne bi smio biti ni lak na nogama.Jer i nokti na nogama se gledaju.Barem je tako uvijek bilo kad se prima anestezija.Prosla sam vise operacija i uvijek je tako bilo.E sad,ovo nije klasicna anestezija ali opet ja se toga drzim.Raspitaj se,mozda sam ja u krivu.
Ovitrelle ide u trbuh,da.

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Obuci carape pa nece vidjeti. Hahahaha. Malo se salim. Ni mene nisu skroz uspavali, nego dali taj koktel, isto me boljelo malo pa je anesteziolog dodavao, u pravilu je bezbolno !
Kad imas aspiraciju??

Aska i Hadasa, koje su na ovoj temi, moram vam javiti. Bila sam dns na uzv, jer sam izgubila simptome i jednostavno nisam vise mogla cekati....sve je ok, srce kuca, plod odgovara tjednu i danu, 8 + 3.
Moram priznati da sam malo mirnija sad ! Ne mogu se opustiti naravno, ali sad sam ok. Opet idem za dva tjedna !
Super su svi bili ! Bas su dragi...rekli su da svaki tjedan mogu dolaziti ako zelim samo da se vide.otkucaji !!!

----------


## milasova8

Mono, hahaha,znas da sam odmah pomislila da obucem carape..i da znas da cu tako napraviti..


Bas mi je drago da je sve ok i zelim da tako bude i dalje..

Veceras je stoperica,u sub.aspiracija.
Za sada sve ide kako treba,10-ak fokula, endometrij 10 cm danas 10 dc..

Meni su isto svi u bolnici jako dragi i ljubazni..i sestre i doktori..

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Odlicnoooo !!! Koju stimulaciju si dobila??
Drzim fige da se stanice lijepo dijele i da budu lijepe blastice!
Javiiiiiiii

----------


## milasova8

Ovaleap i cetrotide..ovitrelle stopericu..
Javim koliko smo dobili stanica i koliko ih se oplodilo..
Mi idemo na SET jer ne bi vise riskirala sa transferom 2 embrija

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Na svjezi et??
Sto je bilo tad?? Sorry, nisam pratila tad pa ne znam.

----------


## milasova8

Prvi postupak,2012,ET 2 blastice,obje se primile,ali jedno srce stalo u 9tt..
Zato ce sada biti transfer jednog embrija..

----------


## mono111

Jedna beba je rodjena???

----------


## aska

Mono,drago mi je sto je sve u redu  :Smile:  Tek sad vidim,ne znam kako nisam primjetila postove.Ja evo primam Menopur 4 dana i od danas sam bas jako napirena i tesko mi.Vidjet cu u nedjelju kakvo je stanje.Zna li itko tko je dezuran za vikend?

----------


## mono111

Oo super ! Ja sam dobro podnijela Menopur.
Mislim nisam imala bas nikakve nuspojave, tj.mozda me glava boljela, mislim da jedino to.
Nemam pojma tko je za vik....vecinom su ovi mladji dezurni, bar sam tako skuzila....
Javiiiii kakvo je stanje??!!!!/ stvarno drzim fige da super.odreagiras !!!!

----------


## milasova8

Proslu nedjelju mi je UZV radio prof.Vrcic..
Sad za vikend ne znam tko ce biti..
Aska,sretno!

----------


## aska

Hvala Milasova,meni tek prvi uzv.Tebi zelim srecu na punkciji  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

Gotova aspiracija,puno bolje i ljepse je sada kako su preuredili onaj dio samo za IVF..
I suprug kaze da je sada njihova sobica daleko bolja i ugodnije mu je puno bilo..
Zasad sve pohvale za Petrovu,prezadovoljni smo..
Dobili smo 8 js,buduci da je suprugov spermiogram los idemo na ICSI i vidjet cemo sutra kolko ih se oplodilo!

----------


## Optimist

aska i milasova, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Milasova, jejjj ! Drzim fige da se lijepo oplode !
Javi kakva je situacija sutra?

----------


## aska

Evo bila sam danas.8 folikula,nastavljamo dalje s 225 iu Menopura i Orgalutran.Nisu mi smanjili dozu.I dobili su novi Menopur,pakiranje od 1200 iu koji se smiksa i u ampuli imas toliko jedinica i onda imas sprice s jedinicama jednokratne i navuces dozu do broja koliko jedinica imas.I ove se primjenjuju s.c.(pod kozu) sto je puno lakse :D

----------


## mono111

Aska, super !!! Ooo bas super za Menopur. Ja sam morala dolaziti na pikanje kod njih jer su one prije isle u guzu :/
Dns ti je 6 dc?? 
Kad opet ides? Za dva dana?

----------


## aska

I ja sam primala do danas Menopur u guzu,uh..to mi je bila prpa  :Laughing:  Koje olaksanje kad ide sc  :Wink:  Danas mi je 7dc.U utorak idem opet.

----------


## milasova8

Odlicno,Menopur je sada u PENu sta stvarno olaksava pikanje..

Aska,koliko si pauzirala od neuspjelog IVFa?
Dali je i taj prvi isto bio stimulirani?

----------


## aska

Nije Menopur bas u penu kao Gonal,ali imas za vise doziranja kad smutis onu tabletu u prahu.Dobijes jednokratne sprice s vec jedinicama oznacenim i navlacis koliko trebas. Ne moras kao do sad svaki dan miksati vise ampula jer jedna 75 iu.Ovdje je jedna 1200 iu.
Prvi IVF mi je isto bio stimulirani,i tad sam koristila Gonal.Bio je prije 3 mjeseca.

----------


## jejja

Cure, one koje su trenutno u postupcima, treba mi informacija ima li i kolika je lista cekanja za stimulirane postupke/lijekove? Hvala vam [emoji173]

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Jejja,
Mislim da cim dokt.odluci da kreces u postupak, ides od iduceg ciklusa.
Mislim da se lijekovi cekaju 10 tak dana, od kad naprave protokol...ali duze od jednog ciklusa sigurno ne cekas.
Meni je odluceno cca 20 dc da idem na IVF, i mislim.da sam M dobila cak 25 dc taj ciklus, i samo im javila i to je to.

----------


## jejja

Hvala ti Mono

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

jejja - Koliko sam upoznata lista čekanja za stimulirani postupak postoji jedino u KBC Sestre milosrdnice. U Petrovoj krećeš s prvim danom ciklusa ako su svi nalazi ok.

----------


## aska

Cure,kod mene svi folikuli stoje na mjestu osim jednog.Doktor produzio jos 2 dana terapiju i u cetvrtak stopericu i rekao u subotu aspiracija.Odredio mi stopericu bez pregleda u cetvrtak.Ocajna sam.  :Sad:  Mislim da nista od ovog postupka.Ne mogu vjerovati da se nisu pomjerili ni mm.Endometrij je 11 mm.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Da li ti je isti dokt.mjerio folikule?i na istom aparatu??koji dc ti je?
Koliko su folikuli mm??

----------


## milasova8

Aska,koliko mm su folikulu?
Sta neces ni krv vaditi?
Mislim,ja to vise nista ne kuzim..

----------


## IVANA 86

Aska - tako je meni bilo, stajali su na 11 mm, i ta dva zadnja dana narasli kako treba...ne odustaj...i samo pozitivno..

----------


## aska

Nisu mi vadili krv,ali da i jesu definitivno ne vjerujem tome,iskustvo iz proslog postupka.Nije mi isti dr mjerio,za vikend dezuran a sad moj.I nisu na istom aparatu.Folikuli su 18mm,14,12,i ostali po 10 mm.Oko 8 ih ima.

----------


## milasova8

Nadam se da ce narasti,jer ovi su premali za aspiraciju..
Sretno

----------


## aska

Zaboravila sam napisati da mi je danas 9dc.U subotu bi trebalo biti 13dc.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Sjecas li se moje zabrinutosti oko velicine folikula??
Znaci sigurna sam da svaki dokt.mjeri drukcije....sad necu imenovati......tj.prije jesam, haha, ali to ti je sigurno zato....
Meni su jednom folikuli valjda bili i.manji nego prosli put...:/ 
Zasto se zure s aspiracijom, ne kuzim stvarno??!!!! Pa ja sam ju imala 17 ili 18 dc, i kod mene nije dobivena ni jedna nezrela stanica !
Ne znam Aska, ali stvarno glupo da ti propadne postupak, a oni ti ga racunaju pod normalni stimulirani....
Ja bi svakako porazgovarala s dokt.ili trazila drugo misljenje drugoh dokt.koji radi tamo...
To je tvoj Strelec tamo??
Mozda bolje da se zanemari ovaj od 18 mm, on ce mozda biti i prezrel, ali da se koncentrira na ove male, kojih je vise i koji mogu narasti jos....
Zato ne kuzim cemu zurba???!!!
Meni su upravo tako radili....na kraju, sam imala jedan cak od 25 mm, ali ovi manji su narasli...

----------


## milasova8

Upravo to sto mono kaze,neka se fokusiraju na ove manje i prate njihov rast..

----------


## aska

Ja sam i ocekivala da ce tako biti,zato me i iznenadila ova danasnja odluka.Ne mogu sad nista vise uciniti,nisam iz Zagreba,ne mogu ni samo tako otici i traziti nekog drugog.Ali nakon postupka,znam da hocu.Definitivno hocu.Samo ne znam jel mogu mailom traziti promjenu doktora ili moram bas na salter osobno.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Bas mi je zao...ali nikad ne znas, moze sve dobro ipak ispasti....ja sam bila uvjerena da ce mi biti prezreli folikuli, tj.j.s.pa nisu na kraju.
Stvarno glupo se prikazao tvoj dokt....ne znam sto bi rekla.

Mozes preko maila mislim, samo im napisi da jednostavno nisi zadovoljna i da trazis termin za ambulantu kod drugog dokt.kojeg ces sama izabrati !!!!
I.onda ce ti oni dati termin i to je to...bar bi tako trebalo.
Mislim da nema potrebe ici na salter !
Ovako i onako se u ambulantu uvijek narucujes preko maila, jel tako??

----------


## aska

Da,narucujem se uvijek preko maila.

----------


## aska

I,da..cula sam da vecina ide na kongres na Brijune od 7-10.9. pa mozda i to ima veze..dr Kisic je dezuran za vikend ako nekoga zanima  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Sad ce sve cure pohrliti kod zgodnog Kisica, hahahah

----------


## aska

Zato sam i napisala  :Laughing:  Moram se malo saliti  :Wink:

----------


## jejja

Hvala Ivana86

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Aska, ja sam u ovom ciklusu imala 10 folikula u rasponu od 12 do 21 mm. Samo je taj od 21 bio iznad 20 mm. Taj dan sam uzela štopericu i dobila 9 zrelih jajnih st.

Nadam se da će i kod tebe biti sve ok.

----------


## aska

Hvala cure puno na utjehi i podrski.Obavijestit cu vas, a ako i ne bude nista,moram reci da mi je drago sto postoji ovaj forum i da ste divne  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Ja nemam pojma koji je taj dr.Kisic?
Ugl,u Petrovoj je problem sta te u postupku gleda ko stigne,zato ne vidim smisao u promjeni ljecnika..

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Nije tako inace.
Gleda te tvoj dokt.uvijek, osim ako ga nema, i ako vik nije dezuran.
Meni se desilo da je moja dokt.tada bila na godisnjem pa su me zato gledali tri razlicita. Ali inace, uvijek te gleda tvoj koji te vodi.

----------


## aska

Taj dr. Kisic ti je mladi doktor.Mislim da je moje godiste,zato smo se mi zezale da ce sad sve njemu pohrliti  :Grin:  
Sto se tice vodjenja postupka sve zavisi kako te ispadne.Ako je vikend i praznik onda ides dezurnom,danas sam isla svom i to ce biti sve u ovom postupku.Za vikend je aspiracija a tad on ne radi.Prosli postupak me vodila dr.Skrgatic jer je mjenjala mog doktora.I radila mi je skoro sve osim transfera koji je radio dr.Tomicic.

----------


## mono111

Kisic je zgodan mladi dokt, cudi me da nema bas puno pacijentica, hahhaha koliko sam skuzila nema bas...jednom prilikom sam kod njega bila, bio je bas ok, jako pristupacan i simpatican.

Meni je aspiraciju radila druga dokt.jer moje nije bilo, ali transfer je moja radila. U pravilu, ako je tvoj dokt.tamo, sve ce ti on raditi, od FM, aspiracije, ET....
To je i prednost kao u Petrovoj, naspram drugih bolnica gdje te gleda onaj koji taj dan radi...ovdje je super je se zna kad koji dokt.radi i dolazis iskljucivo u to vrijemee.
Milasova, smijem pitati koji je tvoj dokt??

----------


## milasova8

Ok, onda nije bas istina da je uvijek neki dr.doktor..
Doduse,mene je prvi UZV radio prof.Vrcic,aspiraciju dr.Skrgatic,ostalo moj dr.Tomicic..
On je jako drag doktor,detaljan..ali ovo je fulao..ak ne uspije sad opet cu k njemu jer zna citavu situaciji i znat ce sta trebamo promjeniti..

----------


## mono111

Tomicic je stvarno super ! 
Vjerotno njega nije bilo pa su ga mijenjali ovi ostali...
I daljee je mozda uspjesan postupak tvoj !!!!! Drzimo figeeeee

----------


## aska

Mono,mozda muzevi ne daju zenama da idu kod Kisica  :Laughing:  Budem ja vidjela u subotu kakav je doktor.Strelec ima faze koliko sam shvatila ali sto se tice ljubaznosti ok je,pita kako sam,sali se i odgovara na sva pitanja i objasni.Samo mi se eto ne svidja njegov nacin vodjenja postupka,previse rizikuje.Tomicic je isto pristupacan i bio mi je super na transferu i dolazio u sobu nas pitati kako smo.Meni bilo cudno sto me na transferu pitao koliko sam visoka pa kad sam rekla rekao je i mislio sam(inace sam niska).Dr.Banovic me gledala jednom i bila mi isto ok.Najvise susreta sam imala s dr.Skrgatic i ona mi se sto se tice svega najvise dojmila,pristupacnost i temeljitost.Ostale nisam imala prilike upoznati,pa ni ne znam kakvi su.A i svatko od nas ima za svakog drugacije misljenje.

----------


## mono111

Muzevi nedaju, hahahahahaha

Pa evo...meni je Skrgatic relativno ok, ali je jako gruba, nije mi najpristupacnija moram priznati...pa sve je to individualno i to je sve normalno.
Banovicka mi je iznimno draga i smirena, ona bas odgovori i objasni apsolutno sve...imala je ona propuste neke, ali valjda svaki dokt.ih ima.
Moja je meni super, mislim ja sam toliko cesto kod nje da se vec osjecam kao doma kad sam tamo....
Strelec se meni uopce ne svidja, iskreno moram napisati...nije bio ljubazan prema meni, mislim ni ne treba biti, ali je ironicno pitao da tko je meni dao heparin, i podsmjehivao se, bas ruzno, onda je Tomicic objasnjavao radi cega...mislim nije mene pitao nego ovako na glas komentirao i sto je najgore od svega, poslao me na kiretazu, kad je bio drugi spontani, drugi put....znaci nakon prve kiretaze drugi put sam prokrvarila jako i on je " vidio " ostatke posteljice u maternici i.poslao me na tu drugu kobnu kiretazu koja mi je unistila cijeli endometrij i nastale su mi priraslice....phd nalaz je dosao bez posteljice !!!!!!! Znaci nije bilo posteljice !
Ne znam, mozda je to bio nacin da se krvarenje zaustavi, ne znam...ali nije se iz tog razloga islo na tu drugu kiretazu, nego radi navodnog ostatka posteljice.
Od tada....mi.je endometrij koma i nakon 3 histero sam jedva dosla do 7,4 mm u vrijemeFETA....
ali pisala sam vec o tome...
Sve je to individualno !

----------


## aska

Tebi je Banovicka bila zadnji dan uzv-a u postupku? Znam da si ih dosta mjenjala jer je tvoja dr bila na godisnjem.I,da,sve je individualno.

----------


## mono111

Tako je, Banovicka je bila na zadnjem uzv, i rekla je da po njoj svakako stoperica dns., tj.taj dan, ali se ona cijelo vrijeme konz.i s.mojom dokt.valjda telefonski, nije ona odlucivala !
Isto tako, mi je Lana rekla da isto mora vidjeti s mojom kad dodju nalazi E2, na prijasnjim uzv.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Ima li novosti kakve??

----------


## aska

Nema,s obzirom da danas nisam isla na uzv a veceras primam stopericu.Zato sam i bila ljuta jer nemam blage veze sta se dogadja dolje a stoperica ide.Mogu samo reci da me danas boli cijeli trbuh,da sam napuhana i blago mi je muka i glava me boli ali to je vjerujem vise od zivcanosti jer me strah kako ce to sve ispasti i bojim se ne bas dobro.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Jojjjjj, sigurno ti je sve to radi psihe !
Ali stvarno nikad ne znas, mozda sve dobro ispadne u konacnici. Ja sam bila uvjerena da kod mene nece...da je prekasno, pa eto ipak nije bilo...
Drzim figeeee za subotu ! Javi kako je proslo !! Javi sve

----------


## aska

Naravno da cu javiti,hvala na brizi  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Aska,svu srecu ti zelim!
Iako mi stvarno nije jasno zasto te danas nisu zapisali za UZV..
Ali stvarno se nadam da ce ispasti na dobro..
Drzim fige!

----------


## aska

Ni meni nije jasno jel doktor inace tako radi ili se to meni tako zalomilo.Uglavnom,tako je ispalo.Jos nisam dosla sebi.Javim rezultate.

----------


## Optimist

aska, sretno  :grouphug:

----------


## milasova8

Aska,cekamo vijesti :Coffee:

----------


## aska

Evo me,6 jajnih stanica.Sutra naravno zvati da se vidi stanje.Cudno,na prvom uzv pisalo 8 na drugom 6 folikula i evo bilo je 6.Uh,malo sam se pred kraj preznojila jer su mi jedva pronasli lijevi jajnik.Ali,proslo i to.Da se bar jedna oplodi  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Pa super !!!!!!!!!!!! Nije losee!!
Drzimo fige, javi sutraaaaaa ! Tko ti je radio aspiraciju??

----------


## IVANA 86

Aska- pratim i bas mi je drago, vidis da je na kraju ipak bilo js.. javi novosti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## aska

Doktor Kisic je radio.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Aska, isto sam tako brinula hoce li mi folikuli biti dovoljno veliki, jer mi je najveci bio tek 15mm to jutro na folikulometriji, a uvecer sam dobila stopericu. Vadila sam estradiol pa je doktorica po tom nalazu odlucila da su zreli za punkciju. I jucer ujutro sam imala 5js na punkciji, a jutros su mi javili da 4 pokazuju znakove oplodnje. ET mi je u ponedjeljak. Drzim ti fige, nadam se da ce se i tvojih sto vise oploditi!
(privatno sam u B+)

----------


## aska

Hvala puno Machu  :Smile:  I ja tebi zelim srecu.Skicnula sam na kosuljicu na brzinu.Ipak je pisalo u utorak jos desno 18,14,12,10 i lijevo 14,12. Sad samo cekati i siziti  :Wink:

----------


## Hadasa

Super Aska ,neka ih bude čim vise ....čekamo dobre vjesti. Koliko sam uspjela shvatiti to je onaj hot doktor ( Haha ) pa neka donese sreću ....

----------


## aska

Da,da..taj doktor hahaha.Javim rezultate  :Kiss:

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Cekamo lijepe vijestiiii !

----------


## aska

Evo zvala sam.4 se oplodilo  :Smile:  Jedna nije bila dovoljno zrela tj napola pa su ju oplodila 2 spermija i ta se ne racuna,mora ju maknuti.Sutra zovem ponovo da cujem kad ce transfer.Iskreno,svejedno mi samo neka ga bude  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Super,aska!! Odlicne vijesti!
Stvarno nema pravila zrelost js sa velicinom folikula..
Kod tebe je dobro ispalo,i bas mi je drago!

----------


## Optimist

Bravo!!! Sretno i dalje  :Wink:

----------


## aska

Hvala cure puno  :Kiss:

----------


## mono111

Askaaa,

Odlicnoooo ! Jejjjjj !!!
E kod te koju su dva spermija oplodila je triploidija, ona krom.greska koja je meni bila u zadnjoj T....i meni je jedna takva bila sad na IVF - u i.odmah su je eliminirali....
Jejjjjj ! Navijam i daljeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## aska

Hvala Mono ma info..bas sam htjela guglati sta je to kad se desi.

----------


## Hadasa

Super Aska bas mi je drago...cekamo transfer

----------


## aska

Zvala sam laboratorij.Transfer u cetvrtak.

----------


## milasova8

Aska,odlicno!! Lijepo se dijele i idete na blastice..milina!!

----------


## aska

Joj mene sve strah da samo s 4 embrija idemo na blastice.Ali oni valjda znaju sto rade.Nisam ja strucnjak.Ja samo kao i uvijek zivcanim oko svega  :Laughing:

----------


## Hadasa

Znam da teško dočekati ,ali evo samo te malo dijeli od transfera,a onda nek se dobro zčahuri i to bude to...
Baš imam neki dobar osjećaj,neka bude sretno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Optimist

aska, prvi put smo imali 2 j. s. i dobili 1 oplodjenu morulu, bila je biokemijska.
Sad smo imali 3 j. s., dvije su se prestale razvijati, vracena je jedna blastica i sad ima preko 16 tjedana  :Smile: 
Polako, imas dobre sanse, probaj se prepustiti strucnjacima  :grouphug:

----------


## aska

Samo me taj hidrosalpinks muci.On mi smanjuje sanse.I sad je na aspiraciji dr Kisic rekao da se vidi ali da je mali.Prepustam se strucnjacima naravno.I da sad ne uspije,idemo opet  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Jejjjjj!super, biti ce blasticaaaaaaaa !!!
Ma znaju embriolozi, vide oni po razvitkuuu!!!!!
Drzin figeeeee velike da se primiiiiiii!!!!!!
Javi kako je prosao transfer !

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Zvala sam laboratorij.Transfer u cetvrtak.


To je odlicno, znaci ima ih vise kvalitetnih i imat cea ET kad se razviju do blastociste. Ja sam jucer imala ET, vracena su mi 2 osmostanicna zametka, a jedan je ostao u produzenoj kulturi do sutra. Ako se razvije do blastociste, bit ce zamrznut.
Drzim ti fige i cekam te na temi Nakon transfera!  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## aska

Super i za tebe  :Smile:  I pisemo uskoro na temi Nakon transfera skupa  :Wink:

----------


## aska

Evo me.Transfer gotov.Strelec ga radio i mogu reci ni osjetila nisam.A sad stanje. 4 blastociste!  :Smile:  S tim da su prvo bile 3 odlicne i receno mi je da ona najbolja ide na smrzavanje.I da jedna je malo sporija i cekaju da vide sad kako ce se razvijati.A ove druge jedna je malo losija pa su mi rekli da biram ali posto sam starija mogu 2.Da sam mladja isla bi po jedna.Kasnije kad sam bila na stolu su mi javili da se razvila i cetvrta imam 2 smrzlica  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Super aska,dvije u rezervi a dvije na čuvanju... Neka se lijepo prime za mamicu :grouphug:

----------


## Optimist

Aaaaaaa, aska, kako lijepo  :Heart: 
Neka je sretno svim mrvama  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Wauuuu askaaaa, bas mi je dragoo !!!
Vidis da je sve super na kraju ispalo !
Bolje je ispalo nego prosli put !!!!
Inace, ja sam ajmo reci relativno mlada i dvije su mi vratili....to valjda bas zavisi...i o kvaliteti i svemu...
Ajmee, sad navijammmmmm

----------


## aska

Da,da..spominjala je da zavisi o kvaliteti.
Cure,hvala  :Smile:  Ne znam jel za ovakav rezultat zasluzan drugaciji protokol(menopur),tajming aspiracije ili sto sam se sopala s raznim suplementima.

----------


## mono111

Ja sam super reagirala na Menopur...
Ma nije ni bitnooo, glavno da uspijeeeee...
Cekammmm s tobom !

----------


## milasova8

Odlicno aska!!! Od srca ti zelim veliku betu!
Sad mozemo skupa odbrojavati

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Evo me.Transfer gotov.Strelec ga radio i mogu reci ni osjetila nisam.A sad stanje. 4 blastociste!  S tim da su prvo bile 3 odlicne i receno mi je da ona najbolja ide na smrzavanje.I da jedna je malo sporija i cekaju da vide sad kako ce se razvijati.A ove druge jedna je malo losija pa su mi rekli da biram ali posto sam starija mogu 2.Da sam mladja isla bi po jedna.Kasnije kad sam bila na stolu su mi javili da se razvila i cetvrta imam 2 smrzlica


Eto vidis, strpljen spasen, isplatilo se cekati! 
Bravo za smrzlice, a ova ova dva kod tebe cemo skupa cekat, navijat da se prime i razmjenjivat simptome.  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Cure hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## tylla1

Pozdrav curke [emoji4] Danas sam imala termin na kojem mi je dr napisala protokol, međutim nisam dobila lijekove, nego moram doci 2dc vaditi p4 pa cu onda dobiti lijekove. Jel to tak ide? Nekak imam dojam da ste sve ranije dobile lijekove...

----------


## mono111

Tylla,
Tako to ide. Neke cure dobiju prije lijekove, neke ne.
Ne brini, dobiti ces ih sigurno ! Neces ostati bez njih.
A i oni neke lijekove trebaju naruciti pa se ceka par dana cca.
U slucaju da dobijes prije M, ne brini, dobiti ces bar par komada dok ne stignu bas tvoji koji su tebi namjenjenii

----------


## aska

Tylla,bez brige,dobit ces lijekove.Stekla si takav dojam zato sto ovisi kod kojeg si doktora jer ne salje svaki vaditi krv 2.dan ciklusa.Recimo ja nisam,pa sam odmah dobila lijekove,a znam i druge cure ali kod drugog doktora koje isto nisu vadile krv i dobile lijekove.To ti samo ovisi o tome,ali budes dobila svoje lijekove  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Kako si?? Kad vadis betu??

----------


## aska

Malo sam cudno.Nemam bas neke simptome,grudi prestale boljeti npr,ali ono sto mi cudno sto me ovaj ciklus bole dosta jajnici i cijeli stomak kao pred ovulaciju i kao pred aspiraciju,i stomak mi je uzasno napuhnut.Pa me malo to brine.Betu vadim u iduci cetvrtak.

----------


## milasova8

Mono jesi ti bila jucer u Petrovoj?
Jel tebi to sestra rekla kao da kako ces izdrzati do kraja i nesto si spomenila baby watcher?

Aska,drzi se i sretno!!

----------


## aska

Hvala Milasova,i tebi sretno i ne daj se! :grouphug:

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Daaa, hahahah, to sam ja !
Jojjj, nisam vidjela tko je iza mene??!! Jesi ti bila??
Ma rekla sam joj da sam dosla nakon 5 dana na uzv opet, pa me pitala da kako cu izdrzati cijelu T?? Hahaha, jojjjjjj i dalje ne znam !!!!

Aska,
Ne mora znaciti !!! Drzim figeee, ajde skoro tjedan dana je vec proslo !

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam bila jedno treca u redu..
Ali sam pomislila na tebe jer sam procitala na drugoj temi da si bila na UZV..probaj se opustiti..

Mene sada muci dal da ostanem u Petrovoj ili da mjenjam kliniku..nemam pojma

----------


## mono111

Pokusavam, sad sam malo smirenija, sve je ok pa cu biti mirna bar par dana !

Hm.ne znam sto bi ti rekla.
Daj me podsjeti kod.koga si ti u Petrovoj??
Znas, da ako ti se neki dokt.ne svidja da mozes promijeniti dokt.samo ! Prijeci kod drugog !
Meni su pogodili i stimulaciju i sve, dobila sam puno j.s.i sve su bile dobre...e sad...tesko je sad reci da li jr fo toga ili cega...

----------


## aska

Milasova isto je i mene mucilo ali sad imam smrzlice i zasad necu.Odi na konzultacije i drugdje,ako treba i na vise mjesta i onda si sama poslozi u glavi,daj si vremena.Ionako do novog postupka treba proci barem 3 mjeseca a do tad ces vidjeti i vec odluciti.

----------


## tylla1

Da li mozda neka od vas ima raspored folikulometrija? Od koliko h je koji lijecnik ujutro.

----------


## aska

Znam da u 7 sati imaju Strelec,Vrcic,Banovic.7:30 Skrgatic,Tomicic.Kasnije ostali.Ali provjeri jos.

----------


## Mihic1234

Pozdrav svima.
Nova sam na forumu i u postpku sam. Molila bi Vas ako je koja imala slocno iskustvo. Imam zadebljani zid maternice  pa mi je dr.rekla da ce mi zalediti ovaj mj.jajne stanice. A u pet opet trebam na ultrazvuk i produljila mi je injekcije jos dva dana. Pa me zanima da li ce mi iduci mj raditi transfer ili radi zadebljanja moram jos cekati. Tnx

----------


## aska

Koliki ti je endometrij? I sve zavisi kakav ce biti iduci mjesec a to ce ti doktorica sigurno reci.

----------


## Mihic1234

> Koliki ti je endometrij? I sve zavisi kakav ce biti iduci mjesec a to ce ti doktorica sigurno reci.


Nije mi rejla koliko mi je samo da je zadebljan i ako takav bude da ce mi iduci ciklus raditi zahvat valjda je misla na ljustenje maternice

----------


## Mihic1234

Nije mi rekla koliki mi je samo da je zadebljen. A ako takav bude i iduci ciklus da ce mi raditi zahvat,valjda je misla na ljistenje maternice

----------


## mono111

Mihic,
Ocito je dokt.mislila na kiretazu, da li imas normalnu M??
Jer bi se M trebali oljustiti endometrij....

----------


## Inso

Može li se ikako doznati tko je dežuran sljedeći vikend? Zanima me tko bi mi mogao biti na transferu

----------


## aska

Mozes pitati slobodno nekog.Ja sam tako pitala sestru Brigitu tko je dezuran kad mi je trebala biti aspiracija i rekla mi je.

----------


## Inso

Zna li netko da li dr. Banović radi transfer vođen uzv?

----------


## mono111

Mislim da ne ! Banovicka radi et na slijepo, bez uzv.
Ne znam da li se u medjuvremenu nesto promjenilo.

----------


## aska

Ako dodjes punog mjehura neces pogrijesiti,ja sam bila isto punog mjehura a Strelec ga je radio bez uzv.Sestra mi je kad su me vratili u sobu nazad rekla da nakon 10 min mogu otici mokriti i tako sam i napravila.Nakon 10 min mokrila,vratila se i lezala potrbuske jos 20 min i kuci.

----------


## Inso

Grozim se transfera na slijepo, i nije mi jasno zašto se to još uvijek radi

----------


## aska

Nazalost,radi se.Prvi transfer mi je radio dr Tomicic i on radi s uzv.Dosta ih kako sam cula radi bez uzv.

----------


## Inso

Upravo mi je embriologinja javila kad je transfer, kako sam i mislila biti će u nedjelju kad je dežurna dr. Banović. Budući da mi je rekla da dođem punog mjehura, pitala sam zna li možda da li doktorica Banović radi transfer pod uzv ili bez, rekla mi je da radi sa uzv. Eto, vidjet ćemo u nedjelju...

----------


## aska

Tko pita,ne skita.Sretno!

----------


## mono111

Super !
Sretnoooo

----------


## Inso

Samo mali update, na kraju nisam saznala radi li dr. Banović transfer vođen uzv jer mi nije ona radila nego je došao moj doktor. A aspiracije je taj dan radio dr. Tomičić, tako da očito dr. Banović nije ni bila dežurna

----------


## pixxie

Pozz djevojke. Imam jedno možda pomalo glupo pitanje. Kako uzeti utrogestan na dan transfera, tj. ujutro prije transfera? Oralno ili vaginalno? Ako se uzme vaginalno hoće li on smetati prilikom transfera?

----------


## Munkica

Neće, jer će se apsorbirati, a tebe će isprati prije transfera. Bar mene jesu. Ja sam ga uzela vaginalno ujutro, transfer je bio iza podne.

----------


## pixxie

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Inso

Meni su baš napomenuli da ujutro prije transfera ne stavljam utrogestan, tako da sam to jutro preskočila

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam bila na transferu u Petrovoj i stavila sam ga to jutro vaginalno.

----------


## pixxie

Zanimljivo. Ja sam budala naravno zaboravila pitati kad sam bila tamo. Guglala sam i jedino što sam našla na nekim stranim forumima je da neke žene taj dan uzimaju rektalno (!).

----------


## Inso

Mislim da je meni to embriologinja rekla kad mi je rekla kad je transfer. U uvijek ga mozes popit taj jedan put ako si u dvojbi

----------


## pixxie

A da, nadala sam se da do toga neće doći. Vrtoglavice od njega su grozne  :Sad:

----------


## aska

Ja sam stavljala vaginalno obadva puta.Nitko mi nista nije rekao.

----------


## kameleon

nema ti to veze, svakako te isperu prije,tako da no frks  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Rektalno???
Mora da je zaista neka sala, hahahah

----------


## pixxie

Hvala curke  :Smile: 

mono i ja se nadam da nekoga zezaju  :lool:

----------


## milasova8

Ppzdrav,
Zna li koja rade li bas 01.01?
Drugi dan ciklusa mi bas treba pasti na taj dan..

----------


## aska

Mislim da rade svaki dan,bez obzira na praznik.Mene su u 6mj kacila 2 praznika i radili su.Jel vadis krv? Ako ga vadis na praznik onda ti sestra na CEFu izvadi krv i odnesu u laboratorij.Kad nalaz bude gotov zovu te.Ja sam vadila estradiol i tako je islo.Vjerujem da je tako za sve.

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Hm...pa trebali bi kao raditi, a da li si sigurna da uopce uzimaju u postupak sad preko praznika??
Mislim da jedno vrijeme imaju uopce ne rade.
Idem opet kod njih na stimulirani???

----------


## milasova8

Pa da,trebam 3 dc vaditi bazalni progesteron..
E sad jos jedno pitanjce-markere na spolno prenosive bolesti smo vadili u 6 mjesecu..da li cu morati nove ako 01.01.krecemo u postupak?

Idemo u novi stimulirani! Proletilo vrijeme

----------


## aska

Da,markeri ti vrijede 6 mjeseci.I ja cu morati nove.Nisam sigurna trebaju li za FET,vec sam htjela pitati zna li itko,ali svejedno cu ih izvaditi.Pretpostavljam da trebaju.

----------


## pixxie

ne trebaju za FET. kad sam išla na uzv doktorica mi je rekla da provjerim da li mi vrijede nalazi (naravno nisu), otišla izvadila i ja i dečko, došla na FET veli glavna sestra ne, ne treba vam za FET

----------


## Optimist

milasova, izvadi nove markere i neka vam je sretno!

aska, priupitaj ih mailom.

----------


## aska

Idem 5.1.na konzultacije pa cu pitati,da ne vadim prerano ako ne treba.

Hvala,pixxie.

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Super ! Sigurno ce ti trebati, radje sad odmah izvadi markere.

Sretnooo cureeee

----------


## jelena30

pozz
trebam pomoć
dobila sam uputnicu za vaditi hormone u petrovoj
sad me zanima da li se naručuje ili se smo dođe između 2 i 5 dana ciklusa. Prije sam to radila na VV a sad bitrebali u postupak kod dr.Škvorca pa mi moj gin dao uputnicu za petrovu

----------


## milasova8

Narucuje se..
Ja sam vadila hormone u vinogradskoj-tamo se samo ppjavis bez narucivanja

----------


## Inso

> Ppzdrav,
> Zna li koja rade li bas 01.01?
> Drugi dan ciklusa mi bas treba pasti na taj dan..


Milasova pitaj svog liječnika, ili sestre preko maila. Koliko znam, postoji jedan period oko Božića i Nove godine kada se postupci ne rade, a ne znam do kada točno u prvom mjesecu to traje.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala,mi cemo ipak odgoditi za iduci ciklus-kraj sijecnja..
Da stignemo u miru izvaditi markere..
Tada rade sigurno  :Wink:

----------


## katka22

> Ppzdrav,
> Zna li koja rade li bas 01.01?
> Drugi dan ciklusa mi bas treba pasti na taj dan..


Pozdrav curke... ne znam sjeća li me se tko uopće, ali evo, javljam se s napokon dobrim vijestima... Nakon par mjeseci čišćenja nalaza, odnosno mikrobiologije kod supruga, napokon smo pred postupkom.
Vezano za gornji citat...pošto smo i mi odlučili ne odgađati sad postupak zbog blagdana nego krenuti u ovom prvom čistom ciklusu, Dr. Baldani čija sam pacijentica mi je rekla da laboratorij ne radi do 07.01. S obzirom da ja 2. DC trebam napraviti uzv da bi potvrdili da nemam cista i isti dan početi s injekcijama. Dakle, lab radi tek nakon Tri kralja, to je provjereno s njene strane. Iako nisam sigurna kad prestaju s radom, pretpostavljam slijedeći tjedan. Punkciju bi mi trebao raditi dr. Tomičić, a pošto ni moje dr. nema sve do 14.01. vidjet ćemo kako će sve ići... Poželite mi sreću...  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

katka22 ja te se sjećam - sretno u postupku za bracu ili seku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aska

Katka,naravno da ti zelimo srecu.Konzultacije znam da rade,ja sam 5.1.gore,prebacila sam se kod dr.Tomicica.

----------


## mono111

Katka,
Jesi sigurna da nje nema uopce do 14.01.?
I ja sam kod nje, 08.01.imam termin u ambulanti kod nje...

----------


## katka22

Hej, tako mi je rekla... zato sam dogovorila uzv i vjerojatno punkciju kod dr. Tomicic ako sam dobro zapamtila ime. I nadala sam se da ce doci do transfera. Sve ovisi o mom ciklusu koji je cesto nepredvidiv, daljini itd.

----------


## katka22

Da se prijavim... jucer zavrsila sa stimulacijom Enolva 150 mg 2. DC pa Cetrotide 0,25 mg + Puregon 300 jed 8.-9. DC, veceras stoperica Ovitrelle i punkcija planirana prekosutra. Kaze dr. da sam dobro reagirala, js trenutno od 18-19 mm, ima ih obostrano po 4-5. Endo danas 7,2 mm. Vidjela sam dosta zenica na odjelu, akcije ima...nadam se da ce vecini biti uspjesno. Dr. Baldani kao sto sam rekla nedavno nema ovaj tjedan, ali stize slijedeci. Curke sretno svima

----------


## milasova8

Zna li netko vrijedi li D1 uputnica i za vadenje Bete ili mi treba posebna? 

Hvala

----------


## Paulina28

Mislim da trebaš novu uputnicu , jer D1 uputnica vrijedi samo za postupke i uzv!
Ali ja sam vadila privatno betu

----------


## Paulina28

Imam par pitanja u vezi Petrove bolnice za oplodnju
Dali je gužva i koliko se dugo čeka na postupak?
U koliko ujutro su folikumetrije?
Koji su tamo najbolji diktori?

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## aska

> Zna li netko vrijedi li D1 uputnica i za vadenje Bete ili mi treba posebna? 
> 
> Hvala


Mislim da ti ne treba nova uputnica jer meni je sestra Brigita na zadnjem transferu rekla da dodjem na odjel po uputnicu za betu.Samo sam ja rekla da cu vaditi u svom gradu.Najbolje posalji mail sestrama i pitaj ih.Odgovorit ce ti.

----------


## aska

Paulina,ne ceka se dugo na postupak.Kad imas sve potrebne nalaze ides iduci ciklus.Narucivanje na prvi pregled se ceka oko mjesec dana.Zavisi kod koga se narucujes.To tko je tamo najbolji znat ce iskusnije cure.Ja sam cula da je dr.Baldani dobra.Javit ce se vec cure koje znaju.Folikulometrije su ti od 7-9 ujutro mislim ali isto zavisi kod kojeg dr ides jer svaki dr ima u svoje vrijeme folikulometrije.

----------


## milasova8

Ukoliko imas sve nalaze odmah si u postupku..
A sad za doktore ne znam iskreno koji je najbolji..
Ja sam kod dr.Tomicica i stvarno je divan covijek..a sada i asporaciju i transfer mi je radio dr.Kisic i isto mi je ostavio dobar dojam..
Ostale ne znam..
Folikulometrije su od 7 ovisi kod kojeg si doktora..
Nisam nikad dugo cekala red za folikulometriju..

----------


## aska

Milasova,kad dr.Tomicic ima folikulometrije? Jel i dalje u 7:30? Isto imam sve rijeci hvale za njega.

----------


## Paulina28

Hvala cure, imam sve nalaze jer sam već par godina u oplodnji!
bila sam prvo  na Svetom Duhu na oplodnji pa privatno!
ostalo mi je još postupaka preko hzzo pa da uštedim !
a i morat cu koristiti heparin pa je to malo skupo privatno
čini mi se da je Petrova dosta dobra bolnica za oplodnju pa cu tamo okušati sreću :Smile: 

Sretno cure

----------


## milasova8

Da kod njega su u pola 8 folikulometrije

----------


## pixxie

> Zna li netko vrijedi li D1 uputnica i za vadenje Bete ili mi treba posebna? 
> 
> Hvala


prvu betu sam vadila u svom gradu i naravno morala sam imati posebnu uputnicu, no kad me moja mpo doktorica slala na betu onda sam od njih dobila internu uputnicu.

----------


## pixxie

i ja potpisujem za doktora tomičića, na žalost nisam njegov pacijent no igrom slučajeva dva puta sam kod njega završila na uzv i došlo mi da se kod njega prebacim

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Vrijedi ti d1 samo nek ti izdaju na odjelu internu uputnicu.

----------


## josipabalunovic

Pozz svim curkama..evo i ja sam nova u svemu ovome,krecemo za IVF u Petrovoj..danas primam prvi dan injekcije..

----------


## Rominka

Cure, trebala bih info za prijateljicu. Koliko se ceka na postupak u Petrovoj? Kakva je situacija ako bi se netko prebacio iz jedne drzavne klinike u drugu? Da li u tom slucaju uvazavaju nalaze ili?

----------


## milasova8

Rominka,treba se naruciti na konzultacije na koje se ceka cca mjesec dana i neka donese sve nalaze..
Obicno priznaju,nama jesu..mi smo sve radili u drugim klinikama..
Ako ima sve potrebno odmah je u postupku-nema listi cekanja kao prije

----------


## Rominka

Milasova, hvala ti draga na info. Proslijedila sam odmah.

----------


## Sova555

Jel zna tko koliko se cekaju mozda nalazi antiglobulinskog testa i ovih markera?

----------


## Hope1234

Tjedan dana

----------


## Sova555

Hvala,bili danas i u pon nalazi. Dosli doma napravili test i dobili +1-2tj i malo smo izbezumljeni nakon 4 biokemijske dal bude opet isto ili ne.  :Sad:

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok cure!
Imam pitanje.. nakon što se obave sve pretrage, i nabave svi nalazi, koliko se cca ceka na lijekove i startanje postupka? U pitanju je ivf/icsi/stimulirani postupak?

----------


## aska

Ako imas sve nalaze koje te dr trazi startas iduci ciklus.Nema cekanja na lijekove.

----------


## sretnaofca

O super, hvala puno na info!
Imam jos jedno pitanje, na papiru koji smo dobili pisu koje nalaze trebamo, oib bla bla..pise i da je omoguceno na zahtjev pacijenta psiholosko savjetovanje (pise bćmail, br tel za narudzbu i A1 uputnica za to)-zanima me da li je to obavezno ili se moze i bez tog savjetovanja u postupak?

----------


## Inesz

psihološko savjetovanje prije postupka je neobavezno. ukoliko imate potrebu, svakako možete iskoristiti tu mogućnost, ali na sreću savjetovanja toga tipa nisu obvezna.

zakon koji je bio na snazi od 2009.-2012., tzv. milinovićev zakon, osim što je zabranjivao zamzavanje zametaka i dozvoljavao oplodnju samo 3 jajne stanice, nalagao je da svi parovi prije početka prođu OBVEZNO psihijatrijsko/psihološko i pravno savjetovanje.

eto, tako smo MM i ja, u strci prije postupka, da ne čekamo 2 mjeseca na red "savjetovanje" u sred ljeta, preko poznanstva završili kod psihijatrice u Psihijatrijskoj bolnici Vrapče.

----------


## sretnaofca

Inesz, hvala na odgovoru!
Mm i ja smo bili na VV u 11.mj.2017. na tom savjetovanju-i kolko mi se čini to je na VV obavezno-dr je rekla da bez toga i odlaska javnom bilježniku s tim papirom nema ulaska u salu! Zato sam i postavila pitanje je li obavezno..čudno mi je kako se pravila mijenjanju od klinike do klinike

----------


## Argente

> Inesz, hvala na odgovoru!
> Mm i ja smo bili na VV u 11.mj.2017. na tom savjetovanju-i kolko mi se čini to je na VV obavezno-dr je rekla da bez toga i odlaska javnom bilježniku s tim papirom nema ulaska u salu! Zato sam i postavila pitanje je li obavezno..čudno mi je kako se pravila mijenjanju od klinike do klinike


:O nevjerojatno, to je jedna od glavnih stvari koja je na traženje pacijenata izbačena pri izradi novog zakona.
Koja dr?

----------


## sretnaofca

Dr.Pavan Jukić
Hahahha i jos platili 100kn ovjeru kod biljeznika  :Laughing:  nemres vjerovat!

----------


## iva777

> Dr.Pavan Jukić
> Hahahha i jos platili 100kn ovjeru kod biljeznika [emoji38] nemres vjerovat!


Tako smo i mi 2013.g. isto uvjetovali su potvrdu i ovjeru kod biljeznila na vv.prije postupka .

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

sretnaofca, 
to na VV kad vam kažu da je obvezan razgovor socijalnom radnicom (ta zaposlenica VV nije psiholog, ako se ne varam) preduvjet pristupa postupku predstavlja NAMJERNO ignoriranje zakona i NAMJERNO maltretiranje pacijenata od strane liječnika.

neobjašnjivo mi je zašto se baš nitko na javi s tim problemom ravnatelju KB Merkur u sklopu kojeg je i VV i traži zaštiti svojih prava, ili barem da se netko javi RODI.

----------


## Vaki

Pa zar ne traže i druge klinke ovjere od javnog bilježnika? Samo VV?

----------


## Inesz

Vaki,
niti jedna druga klinika ne traži da se pristanak ovjeri kod javnog bilježnika. dovoljno je da partneri svojim potpisom ovjere pristanka u klinici.
niti jedna klinika ne šalje parove na savjetovanje kod socijalne radnice kao preduvjet ulaska u postupak. ovo sve radi samo Vuk Vrhovac.

----------


## sretnaofca

Huh, a nitko se ne zali niti ne tuzi ikome jer valjda svi mislimo da to treba bas tako biti..a i sami smo si krivi jer ocito nismo dovoljno dobro upoznati svojim pravima.
Da nisam promijenila kliniku, vjerojatno ne bi znala ovo..
Definitivno ovima na vv treba ukazati na tu gresku koju bespotrebno rade.. Mislim radi se o odluci staroj kolko, 6 godina? I oni jos uvijek ustraju na tome?! Da nisam ja to morala proc i pribavit prije 5 mj nebi vjerovala..
Zasad mi se Petrova cini puno organiziranija od vv, vidjet cemo dalje

----------


## katka22

Cure, dobro jutro svima!
Koliko nas je u pripremi za nove postupke?
Evo, mi smo u niskom startu. Prikupljamo zadnje nalaze i početkom svibnja nadam se krećemo. Ima li vas u čekaonici?
Za one iskusnije imam jedno pitanje: trebamo li uz friške nalaze za mene koji mi trebaju pri sljedećem postupku (hormoni, brisevi, papa) ponoviti za MM spermiogram+mikrobiologija ili?

----------


## milasova8

Mi nismo ponavljali spermiogram-imamo nalaz od 2/2017..
Nema potrebe jer je analiza napravljena u zadnjem postupku u kojem ste bili..

Ja imam histero i scratching zakasan za travanj i svibanj postupak..
Ali jos dvojim dal budem u petrovu ili privatno..

Katka22 sretno!!
Mozda se i sretnemo

----------


## katka22

> Mi nismo ponavljali spermiogram-imamo nalaz od 2/2017..
> Nema potrebe jer je analiza napravljena u zadnjem postupku u kojem ste bili..
> 
> Ja imam histero i scratching zakasan za travanj i svibanj postupak..
> Ali jos dvojim dal budem u petrovu ili privatno..
> 
> Katka22 sretno!!
> Mozda se i sretnemo


Ja isto za desetak dana idem na scratching, ali ne i histero, to mi nitko nije ni spominjao. A da ipak pitam? Kod kojeg tipa pacijentica se radi histero?
Misliš ići privatno? A jesi ispucala već sve preko HZZO ili jednostavno nečim drugim nisi zadovoljna? Mislim, razmišljam i ja o sto stvari, ali nekako mi se čini da nakon tek jednog pokušaja koji sam ja u Petrovoj imala ipak bi bila prenagljena reakcija odmah se seliti negdje drugdje, pogotovo keširati privatno, ja stvarno nisam imala ni jednu zamjerku... 
Pitala sam vas za spermiogram odnosno za mikrobiologiju iz razloga što smo prije prošlog postupka imali manjih problema (nađena escherichia u ejakulatu) pa nam se sve odgodilo za cijeli mjesec dok nismo dobili čisti ponovljeni nalaz. Ako to inače nije standard, a meni ipak zvoni u glavi da mi je to rečeno, morat ću konzultirati svoju dr.
Nadam se da ćemo se sresti negdje po hodnicima, ja baš volim povezati nick sa licem  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok Katka22!
Eto ja se javljam, mi smo skupili sve nalaze i u utorak, 3.4. idemo na pregled, dogovor, kaj vec..pa se nadam da sa iducom M krecemo! Trebala bi stici kroz 2 tj.u najboljem slucaju  :Trep trep:

----------


## valisa31

Pozdrav svima!!

Imam pitanje, prvi put sad idem na pregled kod dr. Škrgatić, molila bih informaciju da li je taj prvi put samo pregled nalaza i razgovor, il obavlja i ginekološki pregled? Da li je potrebno da i muž ide samnom na razgovor. Hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## aska

Sad tek vidim pitanje,valisa.Sve zavisi od lijecnika mislim.Neki gledaju na prvom pregledu na uzv a neki ne.Npr kad sam isla kod dr Streleca nije bilo nikakvog pregleda.Dok na prvim konzultacijama kod dr Tomicica bio je pregled uzv-om.Sama ides unutra,mislim da mozes i bez muza.

----------


## katka22

Evo i mene nakon nekog vremena. Obavila sam jučer scratching, u laganoj anesteziji koja me omamila skroz i ništa nisam osjetila. I to je bilo pravo olakšanje. Za 2  tjedna očekujem ciklus i ponovo startamo. Jel itko od vas u akciji?

----------


## Polka

Bok cure, trenutno smo u fazi prikupljanja zadnjih nalaza i onda krecemo u  prvi IVF (stimulirani). Pitanje - kad skupimo sve nalaze trebamo se naruciti na salteru za dalje? Koliko onda otprilike cekamo na pregled odnosno dogovor o svemu? Receno je kad sve skupimo javiti se i krecemo u stimulaciju.
Imam D1 uputnicu.

Hvala i cure drage, svaka nam cast! ❤️

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok Polka!
Kad skupis sve kaj trebas, narucis se za pregled. Nema neke liste cekanja kolko sam skuzila, a valjda to ovisi i kojeg dr zelis. Mi smo kod dr.Kasuma i pregled cekamo cca 2 tjedna, 23.4. imamo pregled, nalaze sve imamo pa valjda cemo onda napraviti plan stimulacije.. 
Kod kojeg si ti dr?

----------


## valisa31

> Bok Polka!
> Kad skupis sve kaj trebas, narucis se za pregled. Nema neke liste cekanja kolko sam skuzila, a valjda to ovisi i kojeg dr zelis. Mi smo kod dr.Kasuma i pregled cekamo cca 2 tjedna, 23.4. imamo pregled, nalaze sve imamo pa valjda cemo onda napraviti plan stimulacije.. 
> Kod kojeg si ti dr?


Jesam li ja nešto krivo shvatila? Bila sam na prvom pregledu, skupila nalaze odnosno svu potrebnu dokumentaciju, i na tom prvom pregledu mi je napisano započeti uzimati klomifen pa se javiti na folikulometriju. Od svog doktora sam dobila klomifen i planiram dolaskom menstruacije počet ga koristit već ovaj mjesec a onda u pol 8 doći na folikulometrije na dan ciklusa kako mi je napisano sa svom dokumentacijom. Da li se tu treba onda nešto naručivati ili ne? Kolko sam shvatila samo za lijekove, a njih već imam.

Hvala na odg.

----------


## katka22

> Bok Katka22!
> Eto ja se javljam, mi smo skupili sve nalaze i u utorak, 3.4. idemo na pregled, dogovor, kaj vec..pa se nadam da sa iducom M krecemo! Trebala bi stici kroz 2 tj.u najboljem slucaju


Ovisno o mom sljedećem ciklusu, očekujem da prvi tjedan u svibnju krećem sa stimulacijom što bi značilo da bi prvi uzv bio negdje 7.dc ako se dobro sjećam od prošlog puta. Možda se stvarno i sretnemo po hodnicima...morati ćemo dogovoriti znakove raspoznavanja, karanfil u zapećku i slično  :Laughing:

----------


## sretnaofca

> Jesam li ja nešto krivo shvatila? Bila sam na prvom pregledu, skupila nalaze odnosno svu potrebnu dokumentaciju, i na tom prvom pregledu mi je napisano započeti uzimati klomifen pa se javiti na folikulometriju. Od svog doktora sam dobila klomifen i planiram dolaskom menstruacije počet ga koristit već ovaj mjesec a onda u pol 8 doći na folikulometrije na dan ciklusa kako mi je napisano sa svom dokumentacijom. Da li se tu treba onda nešto naručivati ili ne? Kolko sam shvatila samo za lijekove, a njih već imam.
> 
> Hvala na odg.


Valisa, postupaj kako ste se dog na pregledu. Ako ti je rekao poceti piti sa ovom M onda pocni, i dolazi na uzv po dogovoru isto kak ti je dr napisao...ako ti nesto nije jasno, nazovi sestre tamo pa im ispricaj situaciju!

----------


## sretnaofca

> Ovisno o mom sljedećem ciklusu, očekujem da prvi tjedan u svibnju krećem sa stimulacijom što bi značilo da bi prvi uzv bio negdje 7.dc ako se dobro sjećam od prošlog puta. Možda se stvarno i sretnemo po hodnicima...morati ćemo dogovoriti znakove raspoznavanja, karanfil u zapećku i slično


Hehehe morat cemo neke znakove dog! 
Meni je bas danas stigla M, 23.4. idemo na pregled, pa valjda sredinom 5.mj.-ondosno s pocetkom iduce M krecemo, ili sa 21.dc, vidjet cemo sta je dr isplanirao. Pretpostavljam da ce mi dati Duphastone da M stigne u normalnom periodu a ne da je cekam ko ozebli sunce hihih   :Grin: 
Ovaj put se bas veselim postupku!

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok cure, kratki apdejt-mm i ja bili danas na pregledu. Krecemo sa IVF/ICSI. 14.dc pocinjem piti Duphastone, 7.5. idem po lijekove za stimulaciju i onda cekam M, mislim da bi trebala oko 14.5. stici.
Ima li neka u slicnoj fazi?
I da, trebam ponoviti AMH i TSH, sestra mi dala internu uputnicu-kak radi taj njihov lab i di je uopce? Nisam nikad tam vadila krv..

----------


## mrena

sretnaofca, prije svega sretno ti  :Smile: 
Ja sam imala aspiraciju prije 2 dana tako da sam poslijednjih 10-ak dana bila čest gost u petrovoj pa neke info imam. ja nisam morala vaditi nalaze fsh i amh kod njih već samo progsteron i estradiol svakih 2 dana. ako imaš internu uputnicu đeš u lab ujutro, ostaviš uputnicu i relativno brzo dođeš na red za vađenje (osim ponedjeljkom, tad je već gužva) nalaz pošalju ili njima na odjel ili tebi na mail, ovisno ako doktor traži hitno onda šalju njim a ako  ti moraš donijeti naknadno onda se dogovoriš s njima da ti pošalju na e-mail.
lab ti se nalazi: iza glavne zgrade, od glavnog ulaza prođeš cesticom lijevo i iza glavne zgrade je jedna manja zgredica i s lijeve strane su vrata na kojima piše mikrobiološki lab čini mi se, uđeš unutra i samo ravno, vidjet ćeš mjesto gdje se ostavljaju uputnice. e sad, jednom sam bila čula da je laborantica jednoj curi rekla da neke pretrage oni tamo ne rade već da se mora ići na rebro. stoga, možda nebi bilo loše da nazoveš prije i pitaš ako nemaš vremena hodočastiti.
neznam do kad radi lab jer sam ja bila uvijek između 7 i 9 ujutro

još jednom sretno i ako mogu pomoći kakvim savjetom rado ću. iako je meni ovo prvi put pa i ja imam 100 pitanja   :Smile:

----------


## sretnaofca

> sretnaofca, prije svega sretno ti 
> Ja sam imala aspiraciju prije 2 dana tako da sam poslijednjih 10-ak dana bila čest gost u petrovoj pa neke info imam. ja nisam morala vaditi nalaze fsh i amh kod njih već samo progsteron i estradiol svakih 2 dana. ako imaš internu uputnicu đeš u lab ujutro, ostaviš uputnicu i relativno brzo dođeš na red za vađenje (osim ponedjeljkom, tad je već gužva) nalaz pošalju ili njima na odjel ili tebi na mail, ovisno ako doktor traži hitno onda šalju njim a ako  ti moraš donijeti naknadno onda se dogovoriš s njima da ti pošalju na e-mail.
> lab ti se nalazi: iza glavne zgrade, od glavnog ulaza prođeš cesticom lijevo i iza glavne zgrade je jedna manja zgredica i s lijeve strane su vrata na kojima piše mikrobiološki lab čini mi se, uđeš unutra i samo ravno, vidjet ćeš mjesto gdje se ostavljaju uputnice. e sad, jednom sam bila čula da je laborantica jednoj curi rekla da neke pretrage oni tamo ne rade već da se mora ići na rebro. stoga, možda nebi bilo loše da nazoveš prije i pitaš ako nemaš vremena hodočastiti.
> neznam do kad radi lab jer sam ja bila uvijek između 7 i 9 ujutro
> 
> još jednom sretno i ako mogu pomoći kakvim savjetom rado ću. iako je meni ovo prvi put pa i ja imam 100 pitanja


Draga Mrena, hvala ti na odgovoru! Nasla sam labos u Petrovoj i izvadili mi krv za AMH i jos jednu epruvetu za TSH koju sam sama nosila sa tom internom uputnicom na Rebro, tak da sam se bome nahodala jutros! Sreca pa sam isla ful rano ujutro i uspjela sve obaviti i stici na posao do 8  :Trči:  
Meni ce ovo biti 3.IVF ali 1. u Petrovoj, tak da ne znam nis, i ja cu imati sto pitanja ziher! 
Javljaj rezultate iz labosa-jel se kaj oplodilo, hoce li biti transfer..
Ja tak imam tremu ovaj put i vec sam sad sva naspanana a nisam ni pocela, morat cu nesto promijenit jer ova kolicina stresa sa svih strana mi ne mirisi na dobro!

----------


## mrena

evo oplodilo se 11 js, transfer 5. dan. vidjet ćemo koliko i kakve će biti do petka  :Smile: 

nemoj se nervirati, nema svrhe. meni je prvi put tako da nisam ni znala što me čeka, odbijala sam čitati unaprijed. zato sad kad dobijem neku info, nemam pojma o čem se radi. nadam se da ovo što je transfer 5. a ne 3. dan znaći nešto pozitivno   :Cekam: 
možda je za sad tako dobro išlo jer sam ja full opuštena bila (osim u onim kritičnim trenutcima kad su me pucali hormoni  :Smile:  ) mm je rekao da nezna kako će izdržati ako se to tako nastavi 

tebi želim za početak da se probaš opustiti i ne misliti na ono što dolazi previše, pokušaj izbjegavati ljude i situacije koje te nerviraju i misli ozitivno. što se tiče mog iskustva s petrovom do sad, sve je super, sestre su ljubazne, ako pitaš objasne ti sve. doktori ipak malo manje pričaju. tko ti je doktor setnaofca? nisam zapamtila ako si negdje spomenula.

ako što trebaš tu sam, bar da koji put napišem nešto pozitivno ako ništa više  :Heart:

----------


## sretnaofca

Jao Mrena pa to je suuper! Prvi put a 11 stanica i to oplodjenih! Drzim fige da ih ostane toliko do 5.dana! 
Ja ti ne znam koja je razlika kad je transfer 2, 3 ili 5 dan, al valjda ak doguraju do 5. dana su jace, bolje, kvalitetnije i mozda je veca sansa za implantaciju-to je moja logika.
Znam da moram bit smirena, al bas sad imam neku sansu za promjenu posla i sad se otvorila oplodnja..nis, gurala bum jedno i drugo dok ide a kad se pocne ispreplitat, izabrat cu oplodnju i bebu! Posao imam..
Bit ce kak ce bit i kak je sudjeno!
Drzim ti fige Mrena i javljaaaaj  :Bye:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Draga Mrena, to što su ti rekli da je transfer 5. dan je super vijest. Budući da se oplodilo jako puno js, onda idu na varijantu da puštaju embrije da se razvijaju do stadija blastociste. Blastocista (tzv. blastica) se vraća 5. dan i cure već rade testove nakon tjedan dana od ET. Prednost kod ET 5. dan je da gubiš živce samo 1 tjedan.  :Smile:  

Čestitam na tako uspješnoj oplodnji, bit će tu i smrzlića.

Ja se spremam na svoj 5. postupak, ali 1. u Petrovoj.. juhu :D

----------


## mrena

cure drage, hvala vam!
ja se nadam da će preživjeti do 5. dana, sutra zovem da čujem situaciju i da saznam kad točno idem na transfer.
isto tako se nadam da će od transfera do bete vrijeme brzo proći. nadam se da neću morati mirovati i da ću uz šetnje i druženja što manje misliti o ishodu. baš me zanima kakvi će moji postovi biti za par dana  :Wink: 

sretnaofca, meni je ovo najgore razdoblje u godini na poslu ali se nadam da ću uspjeti sve to prebroditi. isto tako želim i tebi, i jedan i drugi uspjeh.

djevojka sa sela želim i tebi puno sreće! ono što iz svog skromnog iskustva mogu reći je da su u petrovoj sestre jako pristupačne i ljubazne, a to je mislim i najbitnije.

----------


## Polka

> cure drage, hvala vam!
> ja se nadam da će preživjeti do 5. dana, sutra zovem da čujem situaciju i da saznam kad točno idem na transfer.
> isto tako se nadam da će od transfera do bete vrijeme brzo proći. nadam se da neću morati mirovati i da ću uz šetnje i druženja što manje misliti o ishodu. baš me zanima kakvi će moji postovi biti za par dana 
> 
> sretnaofca, meni je ovo najgore razdoblje u godini na poslu ali se nadam da ću uspjeti sve to prebroditi. isto tako želim i tebi, i jedan i drugi uspjeh.
> 
> djevojka sa sela želim i tebi puno sreće! ono što iz svog skromnog iskustva mogu reći je da su u petrovoj sestre jako pristupačne i ljubazne, a to je mislim i najbitnije.


Sretno, nadam se da ce sve proci odlicno.
Koji dan ciklusa si imala punkciju? Koji protokol si imala?

Ja se nadam da krecem sljedeci ciklus s lijekovima, prvi put ce ni biti

----------


## sretnaofca

Mrena, daj nam reci kakve su vijesti iz labosa!  :Saint:

----------


## mrena

Ma jooooj! Nista mi nije htjela reci! Rekla je samo da cemo sutra o tome. Eto to me pripremaju na neizvjesnost

----------


## mrena

Evo me, od 11 oplođenih preživjelo 6 blastocista, vratili najlošiju i najbolju (iskreno, neznam zašto) i 2x2 zamrzli

----------


## mrena

Polka hvala! I ja se nadam
Punkciju sam imala 15 d.c. Transfer 5.d.
2.dc elonva, 7.dc orgalutran, 8.-12.dc org+ menopur, 13dc ovitrelle ako me to pitas

Sretno ti! Kad ocekujes pocetak ciklusa?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

> Evo me, od 11 oplođenih preživjelo 6 blastocista, vratili najlošiju i najbolju (iskreno, neznam zašto) i 2x2 zamrzli


Wow, odličan rezultat! Pretpostavljam da su ti vratili najlošiju jer je nema smisla zamrzavati, a najbolju da se poboljša uspjeh. To mi nekako ima smisla. Super, čestitke još jednom, sada samo laganini. Što se tiče sestara u Petrovoj, drago mi je to čuti i ja sam stekla takav dojam kad sam došla po termin. Petrova će biti moja srećonoša, osjećam to <3

----------


## mrena

Draga Djevojko hvala! I ja tebi zelim jednko! Sigurna sam da ce ti petrova donijeti srecu ovaj put!

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga Mrena, držim fige i javi kad napravis test! Imam neki dobar feeling  :Smile: 
Btw. vadila sam krv u Petrovoj u biokemijskom labu, zaboravila sam pitat od kolko do kolko sati mogu nalaze podic, pa ako neko zna bila bih zahvalna..zovem labos al se nitko ne javlja..
Pozz, cure!

----------


## mrena

sretnaofca hvala! nisam planirala raditi test. za sad mi je plan da za tjedan dana vadim betu,bit će to 12 dnt, ako uspijem izdržati.
moje nalaze krvisu oni slali direktno na odjel tako da ja neznam kad se oni podižu. možda druge curke znaju više
kad ti krećeš?

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala Mrena! Uspjela sam dobiti labos i poslali mi nalaz na mail! Amh mi je 88  :neznam:  a u proslom stimuliranom  ivf na VV nisam uzgojila niti jedno jaje..
Aaa onda drzim fige da sto bezbolnije i brze prodje vrijeme do bete!!
Ja idem 7.5. na pregled i ak nebu nikakvih cisti odmah uzimam injekcije i cekam mengu da se pocnem pikati.. trenutno sam na Duphastonu.

----------


## Megan88

Cure,
Trebam se tek narucit na konzultacije.odabrala sam Petrovu ovaj put..imam sve nalaze osim sto moram ponoviti markere i hormone.cutam vase postove pa sam malo zbunjena,lab u Petrovoj radi sve trazene hormone ili?

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga Megan88, ako se nešto od traženoga neće moći odraditi u labosu u Petrovoj, ići ćeš na Rebro (ili će ti odmah u Petrovoj izvaditi dodatnu epruvetu koju ćeš osobno odnijeti na Rebro, ili ćeš ići neki drugi dan vaditi na Rebro krv-kako tebi odgovara). Bit ćeš upućena  :Yes:

----------


## Megan88

Draga Sretnaofca (koji super nick :D) hvala ti na informaciji  :Smile: 
Sretno svima curke!

----------


## Polka

> Polka hvala! I ja se nadam
> Punkciju sam imala 15 d.c. Transfer 5.d.
> 2.dc elonva, 7.dc orgalutran, 8.-12.dc org+ menopur, 13dc ovitrelle ako me to pitas
> 
> Sretno ti! Kad ocekujes pocetak ciklusa?


Bok, ipak za dva ciklusa krecem, malo se zezam sa stitnjacom pa ocekujem da ce se srediti da mozemo startati sredinom 6. Mjeseca.

Zanima me ima li tko mutaciju mrhfr ili pai-1? Ne znam trebam li otici hematologu prije samog postupka ili mi ivf ginekolog moze davati terapiju (posto imam obje mutacije vjerujem da cu morati uzimati heparin).

----------


## sretnaofca

> Draga Sretnaofca (koji super nick :D) hvala ti na informaciji 
> Sretno svima curke!


Hehehe hvala Megan88  :Grin: 
Nadam se da ces skoro u protokol! I da bumo se srele na hodniki, cekaoni..
Sretno!

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam sve hormone vadila u vinogradskoj,samo dodes sa uputnicom i bez narucivanja obavis sve..
Nalaz isti dan mailom..

----------


## Megan88

Milasova,sjajno,hvala ti.
Sretnaofca,sigurno cemo se sretati;poslala sam jucer mailim uputnicu za narucivanje pa cekam da mi odgovore.nekako se neobicno veselim,dok su moji oko mene zgrozeni i u strahu kad im pricam kak je prosao prvi IVF i kaj me otprilike ceka kroz iduci.ja im samo velim da su mlakonje  :Smile:

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok cure! Evo ja bila danas na pregledu, ocekujem mengu kroz cca tjedan dana i krecem! Terapija je 2-5dc Gonal f 150iu, 6dc uzv pa dalje terapija ovisno o situaciji..
Kaj ima kod vas, je li tko u protokolu?
Mrena, ima kod tebe kaj novoga?

----------


## sretnaofca

Btw sestra Jasna mi je rekla da imaju jako malo lijekova i da mi ih nece dati sada nego da nazovem 1dc i dodjem po njih. Sad sam na iglama, covjece, pa kaj ak ne bude lijekova koji meni trebaju? Jel se to ikad ikome desilo? I kaj ak dobim mengu u subotu, ko ce mi dat lijekove za vikend?

----------


## milasova8

> Btw sestra Jasna mi je rekla da imaju jako malo lijekova i da mi ih nece dati sada nego da nazovem 1dc i dodjem po njih. Sad sam na iglama, covjece, pa kaj ak ne bude lijekova koji meni trebaju? Jel se to ikad ikome desilo? I kaj ak dobim mengu u subotu, ko ce mi dat lijekove za vikend?


Ja uvijek dodem po lijekove 2dc kada i izvadim bazalni progesteron..
Nije mi se desilo da nije bilo lijekova..
Ne znam dali je moguce da ostanes bez njih,nekako ne vjerujem..
Ako je to vikend nema problema..sve se odraduje preko vikenda kao i da je radni dan..
Nemoj se brinuti bude sve ok..
Ja isto idem gore za cca tjedan dana,dobila sam puregone..

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala Milasova88! Sistem u Petrovoj je potpuno drugačiji nego na Vuk Vrhovcu pa sam sva zbunjena, da ne velim pomalo u strahu da nesto ne propustim ili shvatim krivo. Valjda bude sve ok..zasad je.. 
Mene nije dr.Kasum slao vaditi krv na pocetku stimulacije, nadam se da to nije neki propust hmmm...
Kod kojeg si ti dr?

----------


## mrena

sretnaofca, danas radila test-pozitivan. sutra idem vadit betu pa se javim  :Trči:

----------


## milasova8

Mrena,cestitam!!

----------


## milasova8

Uvijek sam vadila taj bazalni progesteron,ovo ce mi biti 4-ti IVF..
Vodi me dr.Tomicic..
Neda mi lijekove dok ne dobije taj nalaz..
Ima neki razlog za to ali sad da me ubijes se ne mogu sjetiti..
Jer u prvom postupku mi je bio povisen pa smo cekali dan poslje da se spusti i tek onda krenuli sa stimulacijom

----------


## katka22

> Polka hvala! I ja se nadam
> Punkciju sam imala 15 d.c. Transfer 5.d.
> 2.dc elonva, 7.dc orgalutran, 8.-12.dc org+ menopur, 13dc ovitrelle ako me to pitas
> 
> Sretno ti! Kad ocekujes pocetak ciklusa?


I ja sam imala identican protokol prosli put, nije mi nazalost donio srecu, a posto sad idem s istim nadam se da ovaj put hoce...




> Wow, odličan rezultat! Pretpostavljam da su ti vratili najlošiju jer je nema smisla zamrzavati, a najbolju da se poboljša uspjeh. To mi nekako ima smisla. Super, čestitke još jednom, sada samo laganini. Što se tiče sestara u Petrovoj, drago mi je to čuti i ja sam stekla takav dojam kad sam došla po termin. Petrova će biti moja srećonoša, osjećam to <3


Ispravna ti je logika, i ja tako mislim.




> Hvala Mrena! Uspjela sam dobiti labos i poslali mi nalaz na mail! Amh mi je 88  a u proslom stimuliranom  ivf na VV nisam uzgojila niti jedno jaje..
> Aaa onda drzim fige da sto bezbolnije i brze prodje vrijeme do bete!!
> Ja idem 7.5. na pregled i ak nebu nikakvih cisti odmah uzimam injekcije i cekam mengu da se pocnem pikati.. trenutno sam na Duphastonu.


Tvoj amh je cudo...ustvari, zanima me u kojoj jedinici je izrazen?
Moj je 47 i na gornjoj granici je, ali ja sam PCOS-ovka. Pretpostavljam i ti?




> Bok, ipak za dva ciklusa krecem, malo se zezam sa stitnjacom pa ocekujem da ce se srediti da mozemo startati sredinom 6. Mjeseca.
> 
> Zanima me ima li tko mutaciju mrhfr ili pai-1? Ne znam trebam li otici hematologu prije samog postupka ili mi ivf ginekolog moze davati terapiju (posto imam obje mutacije vjerujem da cu morati uzimati heparin).


Imam ja, odradila po preporuci dr. Baldani konzultacije kod hematologa, nakon toga ti oni uvode heparin ili sto treba. Za neke mutacije i ne trebas konzultacije, oni donesu odluku sami, toliko su upuceni. 




> sretnaofca, danas radila test-pozitivan. sutra idem vadit betu pa se javim


Cestitke draga mrena!

Evo i mene. Zadnje vrijeme sam slabo pratila ovu temu jer nije bilo akcije, al vidim sad nas ima. 
Meni danas 2.dc, kroz jutro idem obaviti uzv i ako bude sve ok popodne ide Elonva, pa uzv na Petrovoj u ponedjeljak. Veselim se novom pokusaju i nadam se izbjeci stres i negativu koja me pucala prosli put.

----------


## mrena

Katka, evo da ti i tu zazelim srecu. Svi nesto cekaju dana. Nadam se da ce ti progesteron biti ok danas i da ces primiti enolvu. Samo bez nervoze. Ja sam zbilja opustena bila od pocetka i nista nisam ocekivala (mozda zato sto mi je prvi put) i za sad je sve ok. Nadam se da se kasnije tipkamo s pozitivnim vjestima. 

Cure jos jednom hvala na podrsci. 
Ja vam zelim srecu

----------


## sretnaofca

Katka22, AMH je 88 pmol/L, dada PCOS, ta sam!  :Grin:   tak da sa mnom moraju oprezno, reko je Kasum da sam tempirana bomba haha
Sretno ti na uzv! Javljaj stanje..

Poceli me jajnici probadat danas, a tek mi je 24dc i na Duphastonu sam..mozda ce gđa M ranije stici, to bi bio pun pogodak tak da krenem sto prije sa postupkom..iscekivanje mi nije jaca strana uopce!

Mrena, javi nam ogromnu betu cim stignes!  :Klap:

----------


## katka22

> Uvijek sam vadila taj bazalni progesteron,ovo ce mi biti 4-ti IVF..
> Vodi me dr.Tomicic..
> Neda mi lijekove dok ne dobije taj nalaz..
> Ima neki razlog za to ali sad da me ubijes se ne mogu sjetiti..
> Jer u prvom postupku mi je bio povisen pa smo cekali dan poslje da se spusti i tek onda krenuli sa stimulacijom


Takva je situacija meni bas sada...da i tu javim, uzv super, antralci se vide do 7,5 mm obostrano, cista nema, ali je P4 povisen i odgadjam pocetak stimulacije do sutra kad moram ponoviti P4 i FSH. Naravno da sam sad tuzna i nekako razocarana, ocito je ciklus i kasnio tjedan dana zbog poremecaja necega, al nastojat cu drzat tu malu nadu da ce se do sutra spustit na prihvatljivu razinu. Danas je 2,43. Kolko uopce mora biti P4 da mogu u postupak? Zna li itko?




> Katka22, AMH je 88 pmol/L, dada PCOS, ta sam!   tak da sa mnom moraju oprezno, reko je Kasum da sam tempirana bomba haha
> Sretno ti na uzv! Javljaj stanje..
> 
> Poceli me jajnici probadat danas, a tek mi je 24dc i na Duphastonu sam..mozda ce gđa M ranije stici, to bi bio pun pogodak tak da krenem sto prije sa postupkom..iscekivanje mi nije jaca strana uopce!
> 
> Mrena, javi nam ogromnu betu cim stignes!


Vjerojatno nece pretjerivat sa stimulacijom onda kod tebe, jer ces vjerojatno plesat na granici hipera. Ja imam amh 47 pa sam i prosli put burno reagirala i bojali smo se hipera, srecom bilo sve ok. Ma neka njih ima i nek bude sretno!

----------


## milasova8

Katka, bas ti pisala na drugoj temi..
Idealno bi bilo da je ispod 2..
Spustit ce ti se garant, meni je tada bio iznad 3 pa se spustio na oko 2..ali nesto vise od 2 je bio pa smo uspjeli! 
Ne brini se,bit ce sve ok

----------


## milasova8

S povisenim P treba jaca stimulacija, slabiji je odgovor na nju a slabi i receptivnost endometrija.
Evo odgovor jedne forumasice meni kada sam bila u toj situaciji,isto tako mi je napisala da treba biti nizi od 3.2
E sad ne znam kakve su sada reference..
Tada mi je M dosla cak 2 dana ranije,nije kasnila kao tebi

----------


## milasova8

I smanjuje se uspjeh IVFa kod stimulacije sa povisenim bazalnim P4..

----------


## mrena

Evo da vam prijavim: beta 1318

----------


## katka22

> S povisenim P treba jaca stimulacija, slabiji je odgovor na nju a slabi i receptivnost endometrija.
> Evo odgovor jedne forumasice meni kada sam bila u toj situaciji,isto tako mi je napisala da treba biti nizi od 3.2
> E sad ne znam kakve su sada reference..
> Tada mi je M dosla cak 2 dana ranije,nije kasnila kao tebi


Ja inace super reagiram na stimulaciju, i prosli put sam i tad nisam ni vadila P4 jer je bila stara godina i nisam imala gdje. A nista, nadat se da ce se jos malo spustit do sutra, blizu je 2 pa mozda ima sanse...nadam se da stres ne utjece na njega jer ne mogu reci da sam kul trenutno...




> Evo da vam prijavim: beta 1318


Draga mrena, cestitke od srca trudnice friska!

----------


## mrena

Katka, podhitno se makni s foruma, odi prošetaj i podruži se s nekim tko ništa o postupku nezna da se malo opustiš

----------


## Polka

> I ja sam imala identican protokol prosli put, nije mi nazalost donio srecu, a posto sad idem s istim nadam se da ovaj put hoce...
> 
> 
> 
> Ispravna ti je logika, i ja tako mislim.
> 
> 
> 
> Tvoj amh je cudo...ustvari, zanima me u kojoj jedinici je izrazen?
> ...


Hvala puno na odgovoru! Inace sam kod dr. Š, cini mi se jako detaljna, nadam se lijepom prvom putu kod nje. Jel je mozda jos netko kod nje ili je bio?

----------


## Polka

> Evo da vam prijavim: beta 1318


Cestitke  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Da, vjerojatno si u pravu, stresiranje ne doprinosi nicemu. I ja sam u prvom postupku bila ko pticica, nista nisam znala i uspjelo je. Ispada da sto vise znas vise se opterecujes svim i svacim. Idem protegnut noge i udahnut zraka!

----------


## sretnaofca

Mrenaa, kakva lijepa velika beta! Pazi na sebe i svoju busu, i javljaj kako si!
Katka22, kao da citam sebe dok citam tebe  :Grin:  moramo se opustit!

Joj cure, znate kaj..sad sam se malo zbedirala..mene dr. Kasum uopce nije uputio vaditi krv 2dc,  niti mi je rekao doci na uzv 2dc.. samo je rekao poceti pikanje 2dc i doci na uzv 6dc. Moram prestat analizirat i usporedjivat, al si nemrem pomoc.. nadam se da dr ima razlog za takav protokol huh  :Idea:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Hm, da to je malo čudno *sretnaofca*, no gledao te uzv na konzultacijama? 

Cure, ja vas čitam i pratim i imam par pitanja. Kako je moguće da sam ja privatno išla 3-4x u postupak i NIKAD mi nije vađen taj p4? Mislim, zvuči jako važno.

Drugo pitanje.. Imam neke bakterije u rodnici, kao upalu, radila sam urinokulturu, sterilna, a vukla sam E. Coli mjesecima doslovno. Lokala sam neki čaj mjesecima protiv E. Coli i očistilo mi se, ali se bojim da je upala u rodnici ista bakterija. Bila sam kod svoje gin. i pregledala me, kaže upala neke bakterijice vamo tamo i dala Geonistin vaginalete 6 noći. Završavam s vaginaletama 13.05. E sad, naručena sam na briseve i papu 18.05. kod svog soc. ginekologa (termin sam dobila prije mjesec i pol), i naručena sam u Petrovoj par dana kasnije na prve konzultacije. Zanima me da li da radim briseve i papu 18.05. kod svog soc. ili je to rano s obzirom da su i vaginalete antibiotici? Ili da jednostavno odem na prve konzultacije u Petrovu, imam D1 uputnicu, i rečeno mi je da će mi se tamo sve napraviti, i brisevi i papa i nalazi. Tako mi je sestra rekla kad sam došla po termin. Glupo mi je raditi briseve pa ih bezveze ponavljati.



Očito je da ovaj ciklus neću u postupak, iako sam planirala barem prirodnjak, jer eto, nemam još ni papu ni briseve, a ni ostale nalaze, sve mi isteklo. Nisam bila u postupku skoro 3 godine.

*Polka*, ja sam kod Baldani, prvi put isto.

----------


## sretnaofca

> Hm, da to je malo čudno *sretnaofca*, no gledao te uzv na konzultacijama? 
> 
> Cure, ja vas čitam i pratim i imam par pitanja. Kako je moguće da sam ja privatno išla 3-4x u postupak i NIKAD mi nije vađen taj p4? Mislim, zvuči jako važno.
> 
> Drugo pitanje.. Imam neke bakterije u rodnici, kao upalu, radila sam urinokulturu, sterilna, a vukla sam E. Coli mjesecima doslovno. Lokala sam neki čaj mjesecima protiv E. Coli i očistilo mi se, ali se bojim da je upala u rodnici ista bakterija. Bila sam kod svoje gin. i pregledala me, kaže upala neke bakterijice vamo tamo i dala Geonistin vaginalete 6 noći. Završavam s vaginaletama 13.05. E sad, naručena sam na briseve i papu 18.05. kod svog soc. ginekologa (termin sam dobila prije mjesec i pol), i naručena sam u Petrovoj par dana kasnije na prve konzultacije. Zanima me da li da radim briseve i papu 18.05. kod svog soc. ili je to rano s obzirom da su i vaginalete antibiotici? Ili da jednostavno odem na prve konzultacije u Petrovu, imam D1 uputnicu, i rečeno mi je da će mi se tamo sve napraviti, i brisevi i papa i nalazi. Tako mi je sestra rekla kad sam došla po termin. Glupo mi je raditi briseve pa ih bezveze ponavljati.
> 
> 
> 
> Očito je da ovaj ciklus neću u postupak, iako sam planirala barem prirodnjak, jer eto, nemam još ni papu ni briseve, a ni ostale nalaze, sve mi isteklo. Nisam bila u postupku skoro 3 godine.
> ...


Draga Polka, meni je ovo 3 postupak, pa isto nikad nisam vadila taj P4. Jedini period kad sam vadila progesteron je 21dc, i on je uvijek bio jako mali-sto je i dovelo do pomognute oplodnje. jer sa tako malim progesteronom u tom periodu ciklusa ni ne mozes ostati trudna..sad ne znam jel to taj isti progesteron..

Kaj se tice tvog pitanja sa krajem terapije vaginaletama i brisevima i papom-po meni je to premali period izmedju terapije i briseva jer se moze desiti da dobijes lazno negativni rezultat sto nikako ne zelis zbog daljnjeg postupanja. Ja bih postupila ovako: zvala svog soc ginekologa i rekla mu za to i pitala ga kaj on misli, da li da ti on napravi briseve kako si i narucena, ili da odes u Petrovu kad ti je termin i tamo ti naprave papu (za briseve fakat ne znam da li tamo rade, ali papu rade sigurno). Tak ti je najpametnije, konzultacija sa dr!

A kaj se tice mog uzv na 2dc, jako mi je cudno sto ga ne moram obaviti.. pregledao me i napravio uzv na zadnjem pregledu..meni je uvijek cista situacija dolje pa bude valjda i sada, nece valjda grom u koprive hehe

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Mislim da si pisala meni, a ne Polki? No svejedno! :D Hvala! Budem tako napravila. Izričito sam pitala sestru na šalteru kad sam uzimala datum za prve konzultacije i rekla mi je da i briseve i papu mi mogu napraviti u sklopu D1 uputnice i neka prvo ja dođem na prve konzultacije da me uvedu u sustav i dalje se dogovaram s dr. koja izdaje interne uputnice. 

Ja jesam vadila progesteron 21. dan, a za ovaj p4 na početku ciklusa to prvi put čujem iskreno. Voljela bih i ja to čekirati, nadam se da će me dr. Pavčić Baldani poslati, čitala sam o njoj super iskustva i eto, odlučila sam se za nju.

----------


## sretnaofca

Djevojko sa sela, daa, tebi sam pisala! Sve mi se pomotalo hihihi
Slazem se za taj p4-nikad cula a radim u labosu! Ne znam kaj je to P4. Mjeri se najobicniji progesteron, e sad oces u folikularnoj ili luteinskoj fazi..
No dobro, tak svejedno. Svaki dr ima svoj nacin rada i objasnjenje zakaj je nesto bitno a nesto nije, nek rade kaj hoce sam nek nas stimuliraju dobro da nam naraste veliki debeli trbuh  :Trep trep:

----------


## Hope1234

Drage moje imam pitanje za Vas u friškim postupcima! Nakon 2  neuspjela pokušaja prebacila bih se u Petrovu...Nalaze sve imam od 10 mjeseca 2017-koji bi trebali vrijediti godinu dana...i iz 3 mjeseca 2018 ponavljala cervikalne briseve i hormone štitnjače.Da li sve to sada skeniram na mail pošaljem zajedno s uputnicom na centralno naručivanje ? I koliko se otprilike čeka na konzultacije i na sami postupak ako je sve u redu?S tim da ne bih birala doktora jer nemam nikoga ko bi mi preporučio nekoga posebno..Kažu da su svi dobri tako da ne bih sad inzistirala na nekom određenom.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Hope* dobrodošla! Smatram da je dovoljno da pošalješ uputnicu, nalaze će ti ionako gledati doktor koji te primi na konzultacije. Ja sam sredinom 04 mjeseca dobila konzultacije za zadnji tjedan 05 mjeseca, tako da nije dugo. U postupak bi trebala ući odmah ako imaš sve nalaze i sve je u redu, nema cista i sl. Recimo ako ti se potrefi da su ti konzultacije 02 ili 03 dc, i imaš sve apsoultno sve nalaze, nema razloga da isti dan ne dobiješ lijekove i ne kreneš u postupak. E sad, jedino nisam sigurna imaš li sve nalaze za primanje anestezije... Ne znam koliko se to čeka, ali sigurna sam da bi i to riješila kad kreneš u postupak u sklopu D1 uputnice kod njih, ionako je punkcija tek 10ak dana od početka stimulacije.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*sretnaofca* P4 jest progesteron, oznaka je P4.  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Mrenaa, kakva lijepa velika beta! Pazi na sebe i svoju busu, i javljaj kako si!
> Katka22, kao da citam sebe dok citam tebe  moramo se opustit!
> 
> Joj cure, znate kaj..sad sam se malo zbedirala..mene dr. Kasum uopce nije uputio vaditi krv 2dc,  niti mi je rekao doci na uzv 2dc.. samo je rekao poceti pikanje 2dc i doci na uzv 6dc. Moram prestat analizirat i usporedjivat, al si nemrem pomoc.. nadam se da dr ima razlog za takav protokol huh


Malo mi je čudno kako nisi imala taj inicijalni uzv 2.dc, na njemu obično inzistiraju, eliminiraju postojanje cista i sl., prebroje eventualno antralne folikule... Ja sam ga radila svaki put, s obzirom da nisam iz Zg obično ga napravim kod svog ginekologa prema njihovim uputama. Ali draga, nemoj se sad zbog toga brinuti, kod nekih od nas zbog naših dijagnoza moraju dodatno paziti.




> Mislim da si pisala meni, a ne Polki? No svejedno! :D Hvala! Budem tako napravila. Izričito sam pitala sestru na šalteru kad sam uzimala datum za prve konzultacije i rekla mi je da i briseve i papu mi mogu napraviti u sklopu D1 uputnice i neka prvo ja dođem na prve konzultacije da me uvedu u sustav i dalje se dogovaram s dr. koja izdaje interne uputnice. 
> 
> Ja jesam vadila progesteron 21. dan, a za ovaj p4 na početku ciklusa to prvi put čujem iskreno. Voljela bih i ja to čekirati, nadam se da će me dr. Pavčić Baldani poslati, čitala sam o njoj super iskustva i eto, odlučila sam se za nju.


I ja sam kod dr. Baldani i obožavam je, predobra mi je i volim njenu direktnost.
Kod mene vjerojatno inzistira na tome jer ja inače imam česte disbalanse hormona, često mi se zbrčkaju ciklusi skroz (PCOS, inverzija LH/FSH), a i ovaj zadnji ciklus mi je kasnio punih tjedan dana što govori o kasnijoj ovulaciji. 
Znam da se P4 (bazalni progesteron ako se ne varam) inače vadi u 2 faze ciklusa: 
- u folikularnoj mora biti što niži što je znak da je očišćeno žuto tijelo iz prošlog cilklusa ili takvo nešto (poželjno je da bude max 1,6), 
- a u drugoj fazi ciklusa, odnosno 7 dana nakon ovulacije mora biti što viši što dokazuje da je taj ciklus bila dobra ovulacija. (tad bi trebao biti barem iznad 30, a poželjno je i preko 50 što je dokaz kvalitetne ovulacije u tom ciklusu). Ni to sigurno nije garancija uspjeha, evo imamo milasovu koja je s višim P4 uspjela, tako da...

Uglavnom ponovila sam ga i jučer i lagano pada, ali još uvijek ne zadovoljava. Dakle 2.dc je bio 2,43, 3.dc 2,34 i ponovno sam jutros vadila krv pa ćemo vidjeti iza podne. Trebao bi u idealnom slučaju biti ispod 2. Nadam se da će me pustiti u postupak s obzirom da se vidi kako pada. Danas je petak i naš laboratorij takve stvari ne radi vikendom, tako da nalaz i da hoću sljedeća dva dana ne mogu ponavljati.
Malo sam samu sebe zbunila jer pišem paralelno na tri teme pa više ne znam di sam šta napisala  :Laughing: . U svakom slučaju, pošto je ova tema napokon oživjela i tu spadam, izvještavati ću vas tu i dalje.

----------


## katka22

> Drage moje imam pitanje za Vas u friškim postupcima! Nakon 2  neuspjela pokušaja prebacila bih se u Petrovu...Nalaze sve imam od 10 mjeseca 2017-koji bi trebali vrijediti godinu dana...i iz 3 mjeseca 2018 ponavljala cervikalne briseve i hormone štitnjače.Da li sve to sada skeniram na mail pošaljem zajedno s uputnicom na centralno naručivanje ? I koliko se otprilike čeka na konzultacije i na sami postupak ako je sve u redu?S tim da ne bih birala doktora jer nemam nikoga ko bi mi preporučio nekoga posebno..Kažu da su svi dobri tako da ne bih sad inzistirala na nekom određenom.


Ustvari, trebaju ti novi markeri koji ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci (hepatitisi i to), papa i brisevi. Vjerojatno i neki friškiji spermiogram s mikrobiologijom. Hormone ćeš vjerojatno ponoviti kad ti i ako po dijagnozi oni zatraže. Ja sam sad za novi postupak sve morala ponavljati, a imala sam od prošlog sve što sam radila kao i ti u 10/2017. Preporučam da ponoviš.

----------


## sretnaofca

Bas sam isla opet gledat povijest bolesti da nisam mozda izostavila dio gdje pise uzv 2dc, ali ne, pise samo krenuti sa terapijom 2dc i uzv 6dc. Uglavnom u srijedu idem po injekcije, a mozda i prije ako dobim M, pa cu pitat sestru za to bas..mozda dr K nema tu praksu kajja znam. Mogu se pitat kolko hocu..

----------


## katka22

> Bas sam isla opet gledat povijest bolesti da nisam mozda izostavila dio gdje pise uzv 2dc, ali ne, pise samo krenuti sa terapijom 2dc i uzv 6dc. Uglavnom u srijedu idem po injekcije, a mozda i prije ako dobim M, pa cu pitat sestru za to bas..mozda dr K nema tu praksu kajja znam. Mogu se pitat kolko hocu..


I dalje mislim da se ne moraš brinuti. U potpisu ti vidim da imaš jajnike policističnog izgleda. E sad...to znači da si sklona cistama? Jesi li imala s tim problema? (ista je situacija bila godinama kod mene, jajnici nalik PCOS što je potvrđivao i uzv i nalaz hormona 3.-5.dc godinama. Česte ciste koje bi odlazile same s menzisom. Sad više na uzv jajnici ne izgledaju tako, ali hormoni i dalje ukazuju na PCOS.) Uvijek možeš napraviti uzv kod svog ginekologa ako želiš, ali i taj 6.dc će se na uzv vdjeti kako reagiraš na stimulaciju. Ako nisi s cistama do sad imala problema, vjerojatno nećeš ni sada.

----------


## sretnaofca

Katka, je jajnici su nalik na policisticne, hormoni su ok, osim amh koji je oogroman-to sam vec pisala. Sa cistama-vodenim, ovakvim onakvim, nikad nisam imala problema. Sve je uvijek bilo cisto. Nebum isla kod svog gin, napravit cu tak kak mi je dr K napisao i bok. Nebum nis na svoju ruku, i toplu vodu izmisljala, mislim da je tak najpametnije.
Ti onda ne kreces ovaj mjesec sa terapijom?

----------


## katka22

> Katka, je jajnici su nalik na policisticne, hormoni su ok, osim amh koji je oogroman-to sam vec pisala. Sa cistama-vodenim, ovakvim onakvim, nikad nisam imala problema. Sve je uvijek bilo cisto. Nebum isla kod svog gin, napravit cu tak kak mi je dr K napisao i bok. Nebum nis na svoju ruku, i toplu vodu izmisljala, mislim da je tak najpametnije.
> Ti onda ne kreces ovaj mjesec sa terapijom?


Onda ustvari nemaš PCOS nego samo jako dobru rezervu js. I moj amh je super (47 sa 37 god. što samo znači da imam puno js od kojih je teže pogoditi kvalitetnu...). Slažem se s tobom i stvarno mislim da se ne moraš brinuti nego se prepustiti dr kad si već u postupku. Što manje stresa, to bolje.
Ne znam ti još ništa, čekam današnji nalaz pa ću vidjeti što kaže dr na vrijednost P4. Ja vibriram da ćemo ipak krenuti...

----------


## aska

Citam vas sto se tice vadjenja P4 i uzv-a prije postupka,pa evo da kazem sto znam i iz iskustva pa mozda nekome pomogne.Ne rade nazalost svi doktori na istom principu.
Evo ja sam prvo bila kod dr. Streleca i nikad mi nije vadjen P4 na 2.dc niti mi je vadjeno ista od hormona u toku stimulacije.Isto tako nikad na konzultacijama nisam imala pregled niti sam ikad imala uzv 2.dc. Dosla bi na konzultacije oko 3 tjedna prije ocekivane menstruacije i tad dobila lijekove.
Kad mi je dr. Skrgatic vodila prvi postupak jer je dr Strelec bio na godisnjem,redovno me u toku postupka slala vaditi estradiol i P4 pred punkciju.
Kad sam se kasnije prebacila dr. Tomicicu na konzultacijama sam imala uvijek pregled i na FET nismo isli dok se cista nije povukla.
Tako da ocito svaki dr radi po svome.Za Kasuma znam da ne salje vaditi P4 2.dc jer poznam cure koje su isle kod njega i nisu vadile krv taj dan,ali u toku postupka jesu.

Nadam se da sam nekome pomogla  :Smile:   Katka sretno  :Kiss:  I ostalima,naravno.

----------


## katka22

> Citam vas sto se tice vadjenja P4 i uzv-a prije postupka,pa evo da kazem sto znam i iz iskustva pa mozda nekome pomogne.Ne rade nazalost svi doktori na istom principu.
> Evo ja sam prvo bila kod dr. Streleca i *nikad mi nije vadjen P4 na 2.dc niti mi je vadjeno ista od hormona u toku stimulacije*.Isto tako nikad na konzultacijama nisam imala pregled niti sam ikad imala uzv 2.dc. Dosla bi na konzultacije oko 3 tjedna prije ocekivane menstruacije i tad dobila lijekove.
> Kad mi je dr. Skrgatic vodila prvi postupak jer je dr Strelec bio na godisnjem,redovno me u toku postupka slala vaditi estradiol i P4 pred punkciju.
> Kad sam se kasnije prebacila dr. Tomicicu na konzultacijama sam imala uvijek pregled i na FET nismo isli dok se cista nije povukla.
> Tako da ocito svaki dr radi po svome.Za Kasuma znam da ne salje vaditi P4 2.dc jer poznam cure koje su isle kod njega i nisu vadile krv taj dan,ali u toku postupka jesu.
> 
> Nadam se da sam nekome pomogla   Katka sretno  I ostalima,naravno.


...ako se dobro sjećam i usprkos tome si uspjela ostvariti trudnoću, jel tako? Nažalost nije dobro završila, a ima li to veze s tim opet ne znamo. 

Slažem se, nije pravilo niti svi dr imaju iste principe rada, a niti sve mi imamo iste probleme zbog kojih smo tamo. Zato nam i postupci ne mogu biti isti. Moj glavni problem je što sam i inače u životu s godinama postala previše sklona analiziranjima svega, a pogotovo stvari oko MPO i ne mogu si pomoći, takva sam. Sjećam se blaženstva i neznanja u prvom i jedinom uspješnom pokušaju dok su mi sve ove priče zvučale apstraktno... vojela bih se vratiti u to stanje svijesti.

Moj nalaz danas nažalost gotovo identičan kao i jučer, čekam da se javi dr i očekujem prekid postupka. Vidjet ćemo što me čeka dalje.

----------


## aska

Da,uspjela sam taj put osvariti trudnocu iako je lose zavrsila.Recimo i da je dr ipak pogodio terapiju.
Nisi jedina koja analizira,i sama sam takva.
Zao mi je sto nalaz nije bolji.

----------


## katka22

Bez velike drame, zaključak je da je bolje promijeniti strategiju iz više razloga, a i zbog trenutnih nalaza hormona. Krećemo s dugim protokolom krajem ovog ciklusa, u postupku sam početkom lipnja. Po puno drugih faktora to je čak idealno. Čitamo se dalje...

----------


## milasova8

Katka,u tom slucaju i bolje da ste odgodili..mjesec proleti..

Meni krenulo neko jako jako oskudno krvaruckanje,vise kao spotting, sad ne znam dal je to 1 dc..
Ja to ne bi racunala kao 1 dc jer nema krvi na gacicama..
A u zurbi sam poslala mail da je krenula menga i odgovorili mi da dodem sutra vaditi krv..
Sad ne znam sta da radim

----------


## aska

Milasova ako nisi do sad dobila menstruaciju,posalji im mail i objasni situaciju.Ujutro ce vidjeti mail i odgovoriti ti.

----------


## katka22

> Katka,u tom slucaju i bolje da ste odgodili..mjesec proleti..
> 
> Meni krenulo neko jako jako oskudno krvaruckanje,vise kao spotting, sad ne znam dal je to 1 dc..
> Ja to ne bi racunala kao 1 dc jer nema krvi na gacicama..
> A u zurbi sam poslala mail da je krenula menga i odgovorili mi da dodem sutra vaditi krv..
> Sad ne znam sta da radim


Meni je receno da ciklus pocinje ukoliko pocne taj dan do 17 sati. Inace mi prvi dan uvijek bude oskudno, drugi uvijek jace. Ko sto kaze aska probaj javit na odjel, ali ako i odes i izvadis krv prema dogovoru nema velike stete, daoace.

----------


## sretnaofca

Katka brzo bu ti vrijeme proslo!
E, cure, kakav je to mail? Univerzalni od odjela ili od vaseg dr?

----------


## milasova8

Onaj za narucivanje..
Uglavnom,kod mene sve stalo ni traga krvi vise,ni mrva..
Tako da ipak cekam pravu M.
Ovo bio vjerovatno spotting nekakav mali

----------


## milasova8

Evo danas oko 13 krenula menga tako da sam sutra u P.na vadenju krvi i preuzimanju lijekova..

----------


## sretnaofca

Super Milasova! Sretno!
Kod mene jos nista, al me tak probada podmuklo pa se nadam da ce uskoro..

----------


## katka22

> Evo danas oko 13 krenula menga tako da sam sutra u P.na vadenju krvi i preuzimanju lijekova..


Htjedoh napisati da ce stici svaki tren i da je krvaruckanje vjerojatno najava...oce to tako zezat kad cekas, vidi mene. 
Cure, koja od vas ima iskustva s dugim protokolom koji mene ceka?

----------


## milasova8

Ja jos nisam imala dugi protokol,tako da na zalost ne mogu pomoci..
Moj P4 je 1.6 i krecemo danas sa Puregonima!

----------


## Hope1234

Evo dobila sam svoj termin za konzultacije 14.6... Brzo će i to...Svima koje nestrpljivo čekate da krenete sretno

----------


## katka22

> Ja jos nisam imala dugi protokol,tako da na zalost ne mogu pomoci..
> Moj P4 je 1.6 i krecemo danas sa Puregonima!


Meni je dr. navela 1,6 kao idealnu razinu za ući u stimulaciju. Baš mi je drago zbog tebe...

----------


## sretnaofca

Prijavljujem da mi je danas krenula menga oko 20h, tak da sutra racunam 1dc, jel tak? Ici cu u Petrovu preuzeti injekcije i u sri pocinjem..

----------


## katka22

> Prijavljujem da mi je danas krenula menga oko 20h, tak da sutra racunam 1dc, jel tak? Ici cu u Petrovu preuzeti injekcije i u sri pocinjem..


Da, danas ti je 1.dc. Sretno draga!

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala! Evo skupila lijekove, nadala sam se gonalu f u penu, al cu morat muckat.. u nedjelju prvi uzv..
cujemo se!

----------


## milasova8

[QUOTE=sretnaofca;3045327]Prijavljujem da mi je danas krenula menga oko 20h, tak da sutra racunam 1dc, jel tak? Ici cu u Petrovu preuzeti injekcije i u sri pocinjem..[/QUOTE


Sretno!
Bas mi je moj dr.kod odredivanja stimulacije rekao da nemaju Gonal u penu pa smo se odlucili za Puregon..
Ja se sama pikam i to na poslu pa mi je to puno jednostavnije

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala Milasova!
Ima kaj novoga curke? Kaj se desava? 
Ja u nedjelju 6dc i prvi uzv, bas me zanima jel zraslo kaj u jajnicima  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## milasova8

Ja bas bila danas na 1 UZV..
Imam vise od 10 folikula podjednake velicine i bas ih osjetim..
Dobro reagiram na puregon..
U pon.ponovno UZV i vjerovatno punkcija iduci petak na 14dc..

Sretnaofca ,sretno! Vjerujem da ce biti dosta lijepih folikula i kod tebe!

----------


## sretnaofca

Super Milasova, imas taman folikulani nek samo rastu i budu lijepi i puni!
Ja se bas vratila sa uzv, stanje je uzasno u najmanju ruku. L jajnik-0, D jajnik-1 folikul za koji misli da je neka cista. Nastavljan sa gonal f 150ij, u uto opet uzv.. Ja ne znam kaj se desava.. Bas sam u bedu. Ocito nekaj zesce ne valja sa mnom, a kaj nemam pojma kad su svi nalazi dobri. Buduci sam pcos, pogotovo mi nije jasno kak nemam nijedan folikul..

----------


## katka22

> Ja bas bila danas na 1 UZV..
> Imam vise od 10 folikula podjednake velicine i bas ih osjetim..
> Dobro reagiram na puregon..
> U pon.ponovno UZV i vjerovatno punkcija iduci petak na 14dc..
> 
> Sretnaofca ,sretno! Vjerujem da ce biti dosta lijepih folikula i kod tebe!


Super reakcija, nek nastavi tako!




> Super Milasova, imas taman folikulani nek samo rastu i budu lijepi i puni!
> Ja se bas vratila sa uzv, stanje je uzasno u najmanju ruku. L jajnik-0, D jajnik-1 folikul za koji misli da je neka cista. Nastavljan sa gonal f 150ij, u uto opet uzv.. Ja ne znam kaj se desava.. Bas sam u bedu. Ocito nekaj zesce ne valja sa mnom, a kaj nemam pojma kad su svi nalazi dobri. Buduci sam pcos, pogotovo mi nije jasno kak nemam nijedan folikul..


Kod tebe neki zastoj...jesi vadila hormone mozda prije ovog postupka?

Ja se polako spremam, u ponedjeljak pocinjem s pikanjem Decapeptylom...jedva cekam da krenemo vise. 
Sretno curke!

----------


## milasova8

> Super Milasova, imas taman folikulani nek samo rastu i budu lijepi i puni!
> Ja se bas vratila sa uzv, stanje je uzasno u najmanju ruku. L jajnik-0, D jajnik-1 folikul za koji misli da je neka cista. Nastavljan sa gonal f 150ij, u uto opet uzv.. Ja ne znam kaj se desava.. Bas sam u bedu. Ocito nekaj zesce ne valja sa mnom, a kaj nemam pojma kad su svi nalazi dobri. Buduci sam pcos, pogotovo mi nije jasno kak nemam nijedan folikul..


Jesi bila opet na UZV? Sta kazu..
Nemam pametan savjet jer ne znam buduci da nisam imala problema sa brojem folikula .
Nadam se ipak da ce se neki dobar folikul stvoriti i iznenaditi vas..
Sretno! 

Kod nas danas stoperica,sve se cini odlicno,lijepi folikuli jednake velicine..
Vidjet cemo .
Katka jos maaaloo!

----------


## katka22

> Jesi bila opet na UZV? Sta kazu..
> Nemam pametan savjet jer ne znam buduci da nisam imala problema sa brojem folikula .
> Nadam se ipak da ce se neki dobar folikul stvoriti i iznenaditi vas..
> Sretno! 
> 
> Kod nas danas stoperica,sve se cini odlicno,lijepi folikuli jednake velicine..
> Vidjet cemo .
> Katka jos maaaloo!


Sretno draga!

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok cure!
Prvo Milasova, sretno preksutra na punkciji!!Nek bude puno dobrih jajnih stanica i svakako javi ishod da se veselimo!

Ja bila na UZV danas, imam D-6 folikula, L-6, endometrij 7,8mm. Svi su folikuli u rasponu od 10-12mm. Danas mi je dr.K smanjio terapiju na 75ij gonala i uveo cetrotide. Obavila sam vađenje estradiola i KKS, ekg i pregled anesteziologa. Sutra opet UZV.
Dakle, ja ne kuzim, kak u nedjelju Kisić nije vidio nis, a danas 12 folikula? Odkud? Mislim, nemam nis protiv hehe  :Cool: 
Osjecam se skroz dobro, malo sam se danas napuhnula i moram staalno piškiti..

Imam jedno pitanje...Receno nam je 3dana apstinencije idealno-eh sad kak da ja znam kad će bit punkcija kak to uskladit ak me kuzite? Kak vi to namjestite? Mi smo do sada isli iz smrznutog sjemena pa nismo uopce razmišljali i tome.. :Embarassed:

----------


## katka22

> Bok cure!
> Prvo Milasova, sretno preksutra na punkciji!!Nek bude puno dobrih jajnih stanica i svakako javi ishod da se veselimo!
> 
> Ja bila na UZV danas, imam D-6 folikula, L-6, endometrij 7,8mm. Svi su folikuli u rasponu od 10-12mm. Danas mi je dr.K smanjio terapiju na 75ij gonala i uveo cetrotide. Obavila sam vađenje estradiola i KKS, ekg i pregled anesteziologa. Sutra opet UZV.
> Dakle, ja ne kuzim, kak u nedjelju Kisić nije vidio nis, a danas 12 folikula? Odkud? Mislim, nemam nis protiv hehe 
> Osjecam se skroz dobro, malo sam se danas napuhnula i moram staalno piškiti..
> 
> Imam jedno pitanje...Receno nam je 3dana apstinencije idealno-eh sad kak da ja znam kad će bit punkcija kak to uskladit ak me kuzite? Kak vi to namjestite? Mi smo do sada isli iz smrznutog sjemena pa nismo uopce razmišljali i tome..


Vidis da je na kraju sve super, folikula ima! 
Pa ustvari reci ce ti kad planiraju punkciju, (kad folikuli jos malo narastu, do 18-19 mm) pa ces po tome racunati. Tako sam ja prosli put, rekli su mi sigurno 4-5 dana prije punkcije.

----------


## sretnaofca

Sutra ce mi na uzv valjda znati reci okvirno kad bi bila punkcija! Iako ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem da imamo kaj punktirati, buduci se u prva dva ivf nisam proslavila! Moram se opustiti jer sam sva naspanana..

----------


## katka22

> Sutra ce mi na uzv valjda znati reci okvirno kad bi bila punkcija! Iako ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem da imamo kaj punktirati, buduci se u prva dva ivf nisam proslavila! Moram se opustiti jer sam sva naspanana..


Ne mora značiti da će biti loš ishod. Nadam se da ti je uzv prošao ok...i da, opuštanje je uvijek dobra opcija.

----------


## sretnaofca

Svaki dan sam na uzv, folikuli rastu polako, ima ih cca 13..stoperica najvjerojatnije u sub navecer, sutra ujutro ce mi tocno znat rec..
Katka, ti jos malo pocinjes sa terapijom! Sigurno vec jedva cekas  :Smile: 
Milasova, kako je prosla punkcija?

----------


## katka22

> Svaki dan sam na uzv, folikuli rastu polako, ima ih cca 13..stoperica najvjerojatnije u sub navecer, sutra ujutro ce mi tocno znat rec..
> Katka, ti jos malo pocinjes sa terapijom! Sigurno vec jedva cekas 
> Milasova, kako je prosla punkcija?


Da, krećem u ponedjeljak sa Decapeptylom, to će mi biti 21.dc. Primat ću ga ako sam dobro zapamtila cca 10 dana, a onda će mi uz njega uvesti i Puregon ili nešto sl + Ovitrelle. Pa nakon transfera još i heparin, pa pusta vađenja hormona... Tako da će pikanja biti poprilično u ovom pokušaju. Nadam se da neće biti nikakvih iznenađenja i da ću dobro reagirati na taj protokol. Do sad sam imala samo kratke pa ne znam uopće što očekivati, a čitam svašta. Nadam se da ću ovaj put ostvariti više embrija. Prošli put sam od 9 kvalitetnih 3.dan završila samo sa dvije blastice za transfer...

Ti si super dogurala s folikulima, ionako ih samo 12 može u oplodnju. Vibriram da budu sve super zrele.

----------


## milasova8

Sretnaofca,povecao se broj folikula sto je odlicno! 
Mi dobili 16js od 20ak folikula..
Nisam nikad tako reagirala,jajnici su uvecani,trbuh dost napuhan i transfer ce biti za 2 cikluca..
12 islo na oplodnju 11 ih se oplodilo..
Mi smo zadovoljni zasada..
Nadam se da ce biti barem 4 blastice..

----------


## katka22

> Sretnaofca,povecao se broj folikula sto je odlicno! 
> Mi dobili 16js od 20ak folikula..
> Nisam nikad tako reagirala,jajnici su uvecani,trbuh dost napuhan i transfer ce biti za 2 cikluca..
> 12 islo na oplodnju 11 ih se oplodilo..
> Mi smo zadovoljni zasada..
> Nadam se da ce biti barem 4 blastice..


Pa super su rezultati za sada. Znači ne ideš u friški transfer? Zbog uvećanih jajnika?

----------


## sretnaofca

Super curke, sve ce to biti dobro!!
Ja sam sva spikana od vadjenja E2! Al evo, danas u 22h stoperica i u nedjelju aspiracija. Radit ce je dr.Škrgatić. A folikula ima puno..mislim da cu i ja ic na freeze all, al vidjet cemo..drzite fige!

----------


## milasova8

Da jajnici uvecani prijeti hiper pa se zato odgada transfer sto mi je ok. 
Trbuh mi je bas jako napuhan i bolan,ukoliko se ne smiri kroz vikend u pon.idem na hitnu ambulantu..
Mokrim redovno i dosta pijem pa se nadam da ce splasnuti..
Sretnaofca sretno!

----------


## Inesz

> Sretnaofca,povecao se broj folikula sto je odlicno! 
> Mi dobili 16js od 20ak folikula..
> Nisam nikad tako reagirala,jajnici su uvecani,trbuh dost napuhan i transfer ce biti za 2 cikluca..
> 12 islo na oplodnju 11 ih se oplodilo..
> Mi smo zadovoljni zasada..
> Nadam se da ce biti barem 4 blastice..


Milasova sretno!  :Smile: 
Što su napravili s one 4 "prekozakonske" jajne stanice?

----------


## sretnaofca

U Milasova, pazi se onda, odmaraj i pij puno tekucine. Meni je dr K danas reko da imam oko 10 komada sa svake strane i da sam jako temperamentna haha  :Dancing Fever:  nadam se da bude bilo zrelih jajnih stanica jer je danas 11dc sto je dosta rano za mene, ali pouzdam se u dr!! 
Pijem isto dosta vode i odmaram sto vise, da unaprijed  probam eliminirat hiper..

----------


## milasova8

Inesz,rekli su da ih budu zamrzli,medutim kod mene nisu bile dovoljno zrele za zamrzavanje tako da nista od njih..

----------


## sretnaofca

Nadam se da ce se neko javiti..
Jucer u 22h sam si piknula stopericu, danas se probudim i skuzi nakon wca na papiru sukrvicu. Jel se trebam zabrinut? Pokusavam dobit Petrovu al bez uspjeha..

----------


## milasova8

> Nadam se da ce se neko javiti..
> Jucer u 22h sam si piknula stopericu, danas se probudim i skuzi nakon wca na papiru sukrvicu. Jel se trebam zabrinut? Pokusavam dobit Petrovu al bez uspjeha..


A jooj,
Ne znam sta bi ti rekla..mislim da nije da je folikul neki puknuo,bar su meni rekli da to nije moguce..sad ne znam..
Danas je subota pa tesko da ce ti se netko javiti. 
A ne znam koji je broj od odjela..
Sretno!

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala..
Pratit cu jos sat-dva, pa ak ne prestane otici cu gore.  Zvala sam i na Odjel al se ni tam niko ne javlja.

----------


## milasova8

Jel bas dosta curi ili? 
Mogu misliti kako si zabrinuta..

----------


## sretnaofca

Nije kao menga, ali je na papiru jasna krv, i skuplja se na malom ulosku..sad sam i neke ugruske skuzila. Ugl, mi se pakiramo i idemo u Petrovu. Uopce mi nije ugodno  :Sad:

----------


## sretnaofca

Uspjela sam razg sa svojim dr, kaze da nije uobicajeno pogotovo jer je islo sve super, ali ako ce se pojacati da odem na hitnu, a inache ako ostane ovako da sutra sve po planu... Malo mi je lakse al sam na iglama i dalje.

----------


## milasova8

Da cini mi se kao da prvi put cujem takav slucaj,bas neobicno..
Ali drzim fige da ce sutra biti sve super ! 
Drzi se,znam da ce ti danas biti duuug dan

----------


## sretnaofca

Bome mi je ovo jaaako dug dan bio, a bit ce i noc ziher... Krvarenja vise nije bilo, vec samo malo malo smedeg. Spremila sam se za sutra, i sad kaj bu bu... nadam se najboljem, iako nemam dobar feeling..
Drzte fige drage zene!

----------


## milasova8

> Bome mi je ovo jaaako dug dan bio, a bit ce i noc ziher... Krvarenja vise nije bilo, vec samo malo malo smedeg. Spremila sam se za sutra, i sad kaj bu bu... nadam se najboljem, iako nemam dobar feeling..
> Drzte fige drage zene!


Zelim da te sutra iznenade i obraduju lijepim vijestima! 
Sretno! I javi kako je proslo..
Drzim fige.

----------


## milasova8

Sretnaofca,kako je proslo?

----------


## sretnaofca

Taman otvaram rodu da napisem ishod, i eto tvoje poruke!
Proslo je ok, aspirirano 6 oocita..ne znam jesu li sve zrele. Kakvo je pravilo kod njih, kazu li oni odmah samo broj zrelih ili gledaju maturaciju tek kasnije? U utorak ujutro zovem da vidim kako napreduje tulum u petrijevki hehe

----------


## milasova8

Sutra ce ti reci koliko ih je bilo za oplodnju..
Drzim fige da ih je svih 6! 
Sretno!

----------


## sretnaofca

Joj daj Boze! Ma dosta mi je samo jedna  :Heart:

----------


## katka22

> Da jajnici uvecani prijeti hiper pa se zato odgada transfer sto mi je ok. 
> Trbuh mi je bas jako napuhan i bolan,ukoliko se ne smiri kroz vikend u pon.idem na hitnu ambulantu..
> Mokrim redovno i dosta pijem pa se nadam da ce splasnuti..
> Sretnaofca sretno!


Draga milasova, shvatih da si u prijetećem hiperu. I slažem se da je bolje da su odgodili transfer (al zašto dva ciklusa, a ne samo jedan?) iako čak kažu da on može pridonijeti implantaciji. Vjerojatno procjenjuju po pojedinom slučaju. Ja sam imala takvo iskustvo i nikako nije ugodno, kod mene su išli ipak na transfer tada s jednom blasticom i uspjeli smo...ali moram ti reći da sav taj spektar bolova i strahova i trčanja doktoru jednom tjedno koji sam tada proživljavala prvih par mjeseci trudnoće nikome ne bi preporučila. Tako da, vibram da se lijepo brzo oporaviš i mirna dočekaš transfer.




> Taman otvaram rodu da napisem ishod, i eto tvoje poruke!
> Proslo je ok, aspirirano 6 oocita..ne znam jesu li sve zrele. Kakvo je pravilo kod njih, kazu li oni odmah samo broj zrelih ili gledaju maturaciju tek kasnije? U utorak ujutro zovem da vidim kako napreduje tulum u petrijevki hehe


Super sretnaofca, nadajmo se da će ih biti što više oplođenih, iako je dovoljna samo jedna, samo da si ušparaš ponovne pokušaje... sretno!

Ja popodne počinjem s pikanjem Decapeptylom, bila sam mislila da ću se pikat ujutro prema pisanjima na forumu ali mi je dr. rekla nek pikam popodne kad i sve ostalo. Prema onom što sam čitala, nuspojave mogu biti svakakve i eto, tome se ne veselim samo iz razloga što sam do sada većinom imala skoro sve nuspojave. Samo nek napokon krene...
Od vas koje ste po bolnici, ima li gužve?

----------


## sretnaofca

I ja isto tak mislim da je bolje prolongirati transfer da se u miru obavi..ljepo kad simptomi nestanu, krenuti sa pripremom. 
Katka, kaj si dobila za terapiju? Decapepty i kaj dalje?
Joj ja sutra zovem lab, nemrem docekat..nadam se najboljem, al sam se pripremila i na lose vijesti..
Kak to ide onda, ak bude kaj za vratiti, hoce me dr prvo pregledat sa uzv da vidimo jel su jajnici ok ili?

----------


## sretnaofca

I da, ne cini mi se da je neka ogromna guzva u cekaoni..cist pristojno, ima uvijek mjesta za sjest!

----------


## katka22

> I ja isto tak mislim da je bolje prolongirati transfer da se u miru obavi..ljepo kad simptomi nestanu, krenuti sa pripremom. 
> Katka, kaj si dobila za terapiju? Decapepty i kaj dalje?
> Joj ja sutra zovem lab, nemrem docekat..nadam se najboljem, al sam se pripremila i na lose vijesti..
> Kak to ide onda, ak bude kaj za vratiti, hoce me dr prvo pregledat sa uzv da vidimo jel su jajnici ok ili?


Zasad samo Decapeptyl i to samo za 7 dana, nisu imali više pa ćemo pokupiti naknadno. Za kasnije pretpostavljam da će ići s Puregonom ili sl. ali još ne znam ni doze ni ništa, to ćemo sve naknadno. Prvi plan je bila opet Elonva kao u prošlom pokušaju, ali sad sam je zamijenila za ovo kad smo promijenili strategiju u dugi protokol. Samo si želim bolje rezultate s embrijima nego prošli put. Iako sam super reagirala po broju js, imam osjećaj da nije sve baš bilo kako treba. 
Ili sam samo stara  :Laughing: .

----------


## katka22

> ...Joj ja sutra zovem lab, nemrem docekat..nadam se najboljem, al sam se pripremila i na lose vijesti..
> Kak to ide onda, ak bude kaj za vratiti, hoce me dr prvo pregledat sa uzv da vidimo jel su jajnici ok ili?


Ne misli o lošim vijestima. Vibriramo za najbolje moguće. Ustvari, ne gleda te niko više nego će ti reći da ponovo nazoveš sljedeći dan i onda će ti taj 2. dpo reći kad je transfer, ili 3. dpo ili 5. dpo dan najčešće. Na transferu si na uzv, ustvari ne znam rade li svi doktori transfer sa uzv, ja sam radila kod dr. Baldani.

----------


## sretnaofca

Aha ok, hvala! Ma trbuh mi je bas nadut i osjecam neki pritisak..nadam se da nije hiper, zbog toga sam mislila da bi bilo dobro pogledat prije. Imala sam jako puno folikula, al su punktirali svega nekoliko, zbog pcosa su bili nejednaki. A mozda mi je tesko jer uopce ne odmaram, danas ostala doma i umjesto da odmaram ja perem ves, skuhala 2 rucka, spremam se peglat..al mislim da cu odmorit sad ipak!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Cure bila sam na pregledu i veli mi dr. da planira raditi mikrobiološku analizu endometrija. Pitala sam jel' to scratching, veli ne. Rekoh - je li boli? Kaže - da. Je li gore od papa testa (koji mi se taman tamo pri tom razgovoru radio)? Kaže - da. Ima li anestezije? - Nema. 

Išla sam guglati, jedino što sam uspjela naći je da se mikrobiološka analiza endometrija radila u sklopu biopsije endometrija. E sad, koliko sam skužila, taj zahvat se radi pod anestezijom, ali pošto ja ne idem na biopsiju, onda ide sve na živo. Kaže - popite si Ketonal. Majko mila, odem u bolnicu da napokon ne radim više postupke na živo i onda ova pretraga  :Shock: 

Ima li itko ovdje tko je to radio? Dr. kaže da se četkicom uzme "sample".

----------


## katka22

> Aha ok, hvala! Ma trbuh mi je bas nadut i osjecam neki pritisak..nadam se da nije hiper, zbog toga sam mislila da bi bilo dobro pogledat prije. Imala sam jako puno folikula, al su punktirali svega nekoliko, zbog pcosa su bili nejednaki. A mozda mi je tesko jer uopce ne odmaram, danas ostala doma i umjesto da odmaram ja perem ves, skuhala 2 rucka, spremam se peglat..al mislim da cu odmorit sad ipak!


Kolko se ja sjecam, pri punkciji bi trebali izvaditi sve folikule jer bi kasnije mogli raditi probleme. Ne znam, mozda sam u krivu. Cini mi se da s tvojih 5 ne bi trebala biti u opasnosti od hiper, ali to je samo moje misljenje koje naravno nije strucno. Normalno je da te boli, nazalost. Boli su ti jajnike iglom, cudno bi bilo da nas ne boli nakon toga. Uspori malo, i vjerojatno ce se smiriti...popij nesto za bolove i pij dovoljno. 




> Cure bila sam na pregledu i veli mi dr. da planira raditi mikrobiološku analizu endometrija. Pitala sam jel' to scratching, veli ne. Rekoh - je li boli? Kaže - da. Je li gore od papa testa (koji mi se taman tamo pri tom razgovoru radio)? Kaže - da. Ima li anestezije? - Nema. 
> 
> Išla sam guglati, jedino što sam uspjela naći je da se mikrobiološka analiza endometrija radila u sklopu biopsije endometrija. E sad, koliko sam skužila, taj zahvat se radi pod anestezijom, ali pošto ja ne idem na biopsiju, onda ide sve na živo. Kaže - popite si Ketonal. Majko mila, odem u bolnicu da napokon ne radim više postupke na živo i onda ova pretraga 
> 
> Ima li itko ovdje tko je to radio? Dr. kaže da se četkicom uzme "sample".


Zvuci kao biopsija, uzet ce uzorak i slat ga na analizu. Ili nesto eliminira ili na nesto sumnja. U svakom slucaju, mozes li traziti nesto jace od ketonala? Ja sam radila scratching ambulantno, dali su mi nesto, nisam zaspala al nisam nista osjetila. Sigurno imaju neku opciju da se ne zove anestezija, a da je ucinkovita. Trazi, ne smije ti to odbiti. 

Primila sam prvi Decapeptyl. Ili je MM usao pod krivim kutem ili sto god, ali peklo me za poludit.

----------


## sretnaofca

Djevojko sa sela, meni to isto zvuci kao biopsija, nema kaj drugo biti. Mislim, svaka pretraga u kojoj uzimas komadic tkiva-bioptata, je biopsija. Mozda ti stave neki lokalni anestetik vaginalno, pitaj svakako prije! A mozda i nije tako strasno, mozda je malo gore od cervikalnih briseva-tam isto rostaju i stipaju dok uzmu kaj trebaju.

Jep, znam da mora boljet, al sam si ja zamislila da bum plesala do sad vec, al ocito i godine cine svoje hehe  :Yes: 

Katka, moras rec muzu da bude njezniji  :Grin:

----------


## katka22

> Djevojko sa sela, meni to isto zvuci kao biopsija, nema kaj drugo biti. Mislim, svaka pretraga u kojoj uzimas komadic tkiva-bioptata, je biopsija. Mozda ti stave neki lokalni anestetik vaginalno, pitaj svakako prije! A mozda i nije tako strasno, mozda je malo gore od cervikalnih briseva-tam isto rostaju i stipaju dok uzmu kaj trebaju.
> 
> Jep, znam da mora boljet, al sam si ja zamislila da bum plesala do sad vec, al ocito i godine cine svoje hehe 
> 
> Katka, moras rec muzu da bude njezniji


A nemam pojma zašto boli, al boli. Gore je od heparina koji mi je najgori do sad bio zbog tupe igle. Ovdje nije problem ubod, nego te tekućine ima nešto više u injekciji i iako sam je izvadila sat i više prije iz frižidera užasno je pekla. Sad to treba trpit sljedećih dva tjedna... i svaki put se čudom čudim što sve ovdje moramo prolaziti...

Jesi li se ti čula s laboratorijem, kakvo je stanje sa embrijićima?

----------


## sretnaofca

Joj, trebat ce ti zivaca, tak dugo se pikat..i zaista, kaj mi prolazimo..uhuhuu..
Zvala labos, od njih 6, 5 je bilo nezrelo, 1 se oplodila i lijepo se dijeli. Sutra idem na transfer...drzite fige da prodje sve dobro, i da ne dodjem sutra i vise je nema.. bas me strah  :Saint:

----------


## katka22

> Joj, trebat ce ti zivaca, tak dugo se pikat..i zaista, kaj mi prolazimo..uhuhuu..
> Zvala labos, od njih 6, 5 je bilo nezrelo, 1 se oplodila i lijepo se dijeli. Sutra idem na transfer...drzite fige da prodje sve dobro, i da ne dodjem sutra i vise je nema.. bas me strah


Hm...5 nezrelo? Mislim, ja sam totalni laik i sve što znam naučila sam ovdje na forumu. Ali...ako je 5 od 6 bilo nezrelo, čini mi se da su fulali datum punkcije...Vodili su se za najvećim koji je vjerojatno bio nešto veći i možda krivo procijenili... ustvari, razmišljam na glas i užasno mi je žao da ti je tako ispalo. I nadam se da sam u krivu. Jesu li ti vadili krv oko dana punkcije, provjeravali razinu E2 iz krvi?
Iskreno se nadam da će tvoja mrvica izgurati, nema razloga da ne izdrži ako se već oplodila. Želim ti da se danas uspiješ opustiti i psihički pripremiti za sutra...od sutra si trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala ti!!
Ma kod mene je bila bas specificna situacija..estradiol mi je na dan stoperica cak poceo padati lagano, pa je dr brzo ordinirao stopericu da spasimo kaj se spasit da. I zbog pcos meni neravnomjerno rastu folikuli i problem je uopce pratit ciklus.. a i prokrvarila sam jutro nakon stoperice, tako da su tu neki pukli sigurno. Sta je tu je, ovo mi je ogroman pomak!! Sutra idem po mrvu jednu ali vrijednu..

----------


## milasova8

Sretnaofca, sretno!!! Vjerujem da ce se mrva izboriti i usreciti vas! 

Katka, za 2 ciklusa tek jer u iducem je tesko pratiti ovulaciju zbog puno zutih tijela pa ne zna koji folikul je onaj pravi..
Ja sam u hiperu,trbuh ogroman,sutra punktiranje slobodne tekucine.
Uglavnom,ostale su nam 4 blastice,presretna sam!

----------


## sretnaofca

Joj hvala, i tebi drzim fige da ti vrijeme do transfera sto brze prodje!
Mi smo bas happy, al nas je i strah. 
Imam pitanje, buduci je meni trbuh jos uvijek napuhnut dosta i ko bacva se osjecam i dosta nelagodno i napeto, hoce neko mene sutra pregledat prije tog transfera? Fakat me strah da mi se razvija neki hiper, pa ne znam kak to utjece na et?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Sretnaofca* nemoj se zezati s hiperom (znam da nećeš), molim te pij jako puno tekućine i prati mokrenje, a prije transfera obavezno podijeli svoje simptome i strahove s ginekologom. Oni će potom procijeniti što je najbolje za tebe. Neka istraživanja ili iskustva govore u prilog blagom hiperu prije transfera, a neka govore suprotno, da je svaki hiper jako opasan za ženu i potencijalnu trudnoću. Nekad izreka "požuri polako" itekako ima smisla.

*Milasova* sretno i take it easy, blastice te čekaju, i to 4, wow! Svaka čast.

Cure, ja ne mislim da se radi o biopsiji jer to je sveoubuhvatna pretraga gdje odstranjuju tkivo (to nema šanse da ide na živo). Za ovu mikrobiološku analizu mi je baš rekla da se samo uzima četkicom kakti obrisak ili trag (dakle ne komadići samog tkiva). Ne znam, svakako da je riječ o bisopsiji da bi doktorica koristila tu riječ i pisala tako u povijest bolesti, ali nije. No dobro, izvijestit ću vas kad me podvrgne tome. Tom pretragom se otkrivaju eventualne upale bakterijske u samom endometriju koje eventualno ometaju implantaciju. Inače se to radi usput kad je žena već pod anestezijom na biopsiji ili histeroskopiji, no nigdje ne nalazim da je netko isključivo samo radio tu analizu. Ja moram biti prva  :Cool:

----------


## sretnaofca

Dada, pijem puuno vode, vec mi se i povraca od nje hehe
Reci ci sutra naravno kak se osjecam!
A cekaj, taj bris ili kak vec, ti se radi i Petrovoj u sklopu D1 uputnice ili?

----------


## katka22

> Hvala ti!!
> Ma kod mene je bila bas specificna situacija..estradiol mi je na dan stoperica cak poceo padati lagano, pa je dr brzo ordinirao stopericu da spasimo kaj se spasit da. I zbog pcos meni neravnomjerno rastu folikuli i problem je uopce pratit ciklus.. a i prokrvarila sam jutro nakon stoperice, tako da su tu neki pukli sigurno. Sta je tu je, ovo mi je ogroman pomak!! Sutra idem po mrvu jednu ali vrijednu..


Ne znam, imam i ja PCOS i nisam nikad imala takve probleme. Zaista se nadam da ce to sve ubrzo biti iza tebe...




> Sretnaofca, sretno!!! Vjerujem da ce se mrva izboriti i usreciti vas! 
> 
> Katka, za 2 ciklusa tek jer u iducem je tesko pratiti ovulaciju zbog puno zutih tijela pa ne zna koji folikul je onaj pravi..
> Ja sam u hiperu,trbuh ogroman,sutra punktiranje slobodne tekucine.
> Uglavnom,ostale su nam 4 blastice,presretna sam!


Ajooj, hiper... sve upute znas...zelim ti da sto brze prodje.
Bravo za 4 mrve koje cekaju, odmah je sve lakse jel tako??




> *Sretnaofca* nemoj se zezati s hiperom (znam da nećeš), molim te pij jako puno tekućine i prati mokrenje, a prije transfera obavezno podijeli svoje simptome i strahove s ginekologom. Oni će potom procijeniti što je najbolje za tebe. Neka istraživanja ili iskustva govore u prilog blagom hiperu prije transfera, a neka govore suprotno, da je svaki hiper jako opasan za ženu i potencijalnu trudnoću. Nekad izreka "požuri polako" itekako ima smisla.
> 
> *Milasova* sretno i take it easy, blastice te čekaju, i to 4, wow! Svaka čast.
> 
> Cure, ja ne mislim da se radi o biopsiji jer to je sveoubuhvatna pretraga gdje odstranjuju tkivo (to nema šanse da ide na živo). Za ovu mikrobiološku analizu mi je baš rekla da se samo uzima četkicom kakti obrisak ili trag (dakle ne komadići samog tkiva). Ne znam, svakako da je riječ o bisopsiji da bi doktorica koristila tu riječ i pisala tako u povijest bolesti, ali nije. No dobro, izvijestit ću vas kad me podvrgne tome. Tom pretragom se otkrivaju eventualne upale bakterijske u samom endometriju koje eventualno ometaju implantaciju. Inače se to radi usput kad je žena već pod anestezijom na biopsiji ili histeroskopiji, no nigdje ne nalazim da je netko isključivo samo radio tu analizu. Ja moram biti prva


Nemam iskustva s takvom pretragom ali ocito imaju razlog zasto idu s tim. Ja se ipak nadam da ce te adekvatno uspavati/sadirati i da ce eve proc ok. 

Danas druga injekcija, proslo nesto bolje nego jucer iako i dalje pece. Uff...

----------


## sretnaofca

Katka, mozda je to normalno da pece. Npr mene bi od injekcija Cetrotide jos cca pol sata nakon injiciranja peklo ko sam vrag, bas boljelo, bilo nateceno i uredno ostavljalo masnicu. Bus izdrzala, nema ti druge!  :Trep trep:

----------


## milasova8

Katka,bas znam taj osjecaj peckanja prilikom ubrizgavanja lijeka.
Meni uveli clexane,on pece uzasno..
Brzo ce tvoje pikanje proci,jos malo treba izdrzati..

Sretnaofca sretno danas!

Da,ulovio me hiper,prvi puta do sad se susrecem s njim..
Uzasan je osjecaj,taj trbuh tvrd i napuhan za poluditi..
Jedva cekam da mi izvade tu tekucinu van da lakse zivim..
Ali da,sve je lakse kad znam da nas cekaju 4 mrve..
Iako me jako strah-toliko sam htjela SET a sada je to nemoguce..nikako ne zelim viseplodnu trudnocu,ali jednostavno nismo imali izbora..nadam se da nece ipak doci do blizanacke trudnoce..

----------


## milasova8

> Cure bila sam na pregledu i veli mi dr. da planira raditi mikrobiološku analizu endometrija. Pitala sam jel' to scratching, veli ne. Rekoh - je li boli? Kaže - da. Je li gore od papa testa (koji mi se taman tamo pri tom razgovoru radio)? Kaže - da. Ima li anestezije? - Nema. 
> 
> Išla sam guglati, jedino što sam uspjela naći je da se mikrobiološka analiza endometrija radila u sklopu biopsije endometrija. E sad, koliko sam skužila, taj zahvat se radi pod anestezijom, ali pošto ja ne idem na biopsiju, onda ide sve na živo. Kaže - popite si Ketonal. Majko mila, odem u bolnicu da napokon ne radim više postupke na živo i onda ova pretraga 
> 
> Ima li itko ovdje tko je to radio? Dr. kaže da se četkicom uzme "sample".


Draga,ja stvarno ne znam koja bi to pretraga trebala biti,
Meni su radili histero i scratching ali to tvoje ocito nije to..
U svakom slucaju,neka ti zahvat donese srecu!

----------


## katka22

> Katka,bas znam taj osjecaj peckanja prilikom ubrizgavanja lijeka.
> Meni uveli clexane,on pece uzasno..
> Brzo ce tvoje pikanje proci,jos malo treba izdrzati..
> 
> Sretnaofca sretno danas!
> 
> Da,ulovio me hiper,prvi puta do sad se susrecem s njim..
> Uzasan je osjecaj,taj trbuh tvrd i napuhan za poluditi..
> Jedva cekam da mi izvade tu tekucinu van da lakse zivim..
> ...


Znači, vadit će ti tekućinu? Ja nisam došla do toga srećom, kod mene su čak tada išli na transfer i uspjelo je. Dobro se sjećam doktorovih riječi jer me pratio tih par dana kad sam čekala transfer...krvni nalazi nisu bili idealni, odlazila sam na odjel na infuziju, bila napuhnuta, bolna, do zadnjeg dan nisam znala hoću li uopće imati transfer...s obzirom da sam tad imala 23 godine rekao je da smatra da će moje tijelo to bez problema izdržati. S današnje perspektive svjesna sam rizika, tad nisam bila ni upućena niti sam znala potencijalne opasnosti. Ali sam mjesecima u trudnoći trpjela bolove jer se ti jajnici nisu lako smanjivali...nekako to sve lagano staviš u drugi plan kad ostvariš trudnoću, ali ne mogu reći da mogu zanemariti.
Razumijem te kad pričaš o strahu od višeplodne trudnoće, i ja sam se nosila s tim strahovima zadnji put. I sad razmišljam već o tome iako je još relativno daleko. Prošli put smo išli s dvije blastice i nije uspjelo, ne znam što će biti ovaj put. Da sam 10 godina mlađa mogla bi se zamisliti da izdržim blizance, ali sada sa skoro 40...ne znam. Te me odluke tek čekaju.
Primala sam i ja clexane i on nije ni upola strašan kao ovo. Uff...
Sretnaofca, sretno danas! Javi kako je prošlo...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Sretnaofca* da tu analizu mi rade u sklopu D1. Stigli su mi svi brisevi, sve ok, no dr. želi napraviti tu analizu endometrija da vidi zašto ne dolazi do implantacije.
*Milasova* hvala ti, nadam se da će pretraga pokazati ono što je najbolje za mene! *Katka* morat ću žicati barem neki koktel  :Smile:

----------


## sretnaofca

Evo mene doma cure! Mrvica je na sigurnom, cuvam ju i nadam se najboljem. Rekla mi teta embriolog da je stanica snazna, lijepa i bez fragmentacija..Vidjet cemo kako ce se stvari odvijati, kaj bu, bu! U hiperu nisam, ali su mi jajnici ko krumpiri veliki! Dr savjetovao mirovanje 10 dana i puno tekucine.

----------


## katka22

> Evo mene doma cure! Mrvica je na sigurnom, cuvam ju i nadam se najboljem. Rekla mi teta embriolog da je stanica snazna, lijepa i bez fragmentacija..Vidjet cemo kako ce se stvari odvijati, kaj bu, bu! U hiperu nisam, ali su mi jajnici ko krumpiri veliki! Dr savjetovao mirovanje 10 dana i puno tekucine.


To je jedino sad bitno, da si imala uspješan transfer i da je mrva na sigurnom. Pretpostavljala sam i ja da nije hiper, očito su jajnici samo jače reagirali na punkciju. Ti sad stvarno ako možeš malo uspori koji dan.... i javljaj se da znamo kako napreduješ. Želim ti sreću do neba!

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala hvala! 
Daa, usporit cu sigurno, uzela sam 6 dana starog godisnjeg i jos 2 dana imam slobodno, taman do bete! Doma sam, relaxiram se, secem, i tu i tamo odem na lagana druzenja!
Javljam se redovno, bez brige! Pratimo se!

----------


## Libra

Cure molim vas jednu informaciju ako netko zna...poprilicno je hitno. Za prijateljicu!!!

Ovako ide van Hr u postupak i treba 2 dc izvaditi estradiol i progesteron. E sad nije problem ako sutra dobije mengu pa subotom rade privatni laboratoriji. Vec je problem ako dobije m u subotu i onda je u nedjelju 2 dc i gdje onda vaditi hormone da zna dal moze krenuti s terapijom???

Dal bi to mogla obaviti u Petrovoj i platiti naravno jer nije njihov pacijent???
ili u bilo kojoj drugoj bolnici??
Pliz ako netko zna da mi odgovori!
Cura je u Zagrebu....pitam vas ovdje jer mozda prije dobijem odgovor vec da ih zovem.

Hvala svima unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Uh, nije problem naplate, nego nedjelje. Zaista nisam sigurna za Petrovu, ostale bolnice nemam pojma. Najbolje da ih nazoveš tamo danas ili sutra baš direktno u lab i pitaš!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

> Hvala hvala! 
> Daa, usporit cu sigurno, uzela sam 6 dana starog godisnjeg i jos 2 dana imam slobodno, taman do bete! Doma sam, relaxiram se, secem, i tu i tamo odem na lagana druzenja!
> Javljam se redovno, bez brige! Pratimo se!


Super draga, sada uživaj i laganini!

----------


## Libra

> Uh, nije problem naplate, nego nedjelje. Zaista nisam sigurna za Petrovu, ostale bolnice nemam pojma. Najbolje da ih nazoveš tamo danas ili sutra baš direktno u lab i pitaš!


Ako ti nije problem da mi napises broj. Ima na njihovim stranicam al ne znam dal je onaj di pise za spermio ili koji?
A gdje je tocno lab?
Iza glavne zgrade ili?
Nista joj ne znam objasniti jer ja nisam isla u Petrovu.
Mogu joj samo pomoci da odem s njom da nije sama.
Uvijek se nesto mora zakomplicirati :/

I da...hvala ti!

----------


## Munkica

Mozda pomogne svima koji uzimaju clexane  :Smile: 

Meni su u bolnici nakon carskog davali clexane u prednju gornju stranu natkoljenice (mogla sam birati natkoljenica ili trbuh) cca jedan pedalj ispod kuka dok sam lezala. 
Prednja strana ima vise koze pa se izbjegne davanje u misic (zgrabite i stisnete kozu izmedju dva prsta), kao sto bi bilo da se bodete bas u bedro, a lezanjem su noge opustene. 
Sad si ih dajem sama. Niti boli niti pece.  :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Joj nemam broj od laba, pa najbolje nazovi na Opće informacije
01 46 04 646 – bolnička centrala

----------


## katka22

> Mozda pomogne svima koji uzimaju clexane 
> 
> Meni su u bolnici nakon carskog davali clexane u prednju gornju stranu natkoljenice (mogla sam birati natkoljenica ili trbuh) cca jedan pedalj ispod kuka dok sam lezala. 
> Prednja strana ima vise koze pa se izbjegne davanje u misic (zgrabite i stisnete kozu izmedju dva prsta), kao sto bi bilo da se bodete bas u bedro, a lezanjem su noge opustene. 
> Sad si ih dajem sama. Niti boli niti pece.


Ja nisam probala nigdje drugdje bockati osim u trbuh, tu ima malo mekog spekeca pa se cini najlakse za izvesti. Taj spekec je ostao nakon zadnjeg pokusaja i ne odlazi...jucer prvi put sam primila inekciju lezeci i cini mi se da je bila najbeznolnija do sad... u prvom postupku primala sam u rame i sjecam se da je to boljelo vise. A je li uopce bitno mjesto uboda? Mislim, za djelovanje lijeka? Zasto u bolnici kazu da se bockamo u trbuh? 
Za dalje sam dobila 2 kutije gonala f od 2.dc, ovaj put bockanje ce trajat mjesec dana izgleda. Odrvenit ce mi trbuh skroz!

----------


## sretnaofca

Jutro cure!
Kako ste, kako idu bockanja?
Evo da se javim, jajnici su malo popustili odn rekla bih splasnuli iako sam jos uvijek napuhnuta ko bacva i trbuh strsi kao da sam 4 mj trudna, minimum! 
Kicma me boli za poludit, tak da se svaki dan budim u 6 i selim se na kauc, pecka me i zari dolje u nekom predjelu, mix maternice i jajnika rekla bih, (.)(.) su mi bas bolne od dana transfera. Ovo sve ubrajam u posljedice punkcije i utrica, necu ni pomisljat na nesto drugo! Danas je tek 4dnt, tako da imam jos puno vremena za trening zivaca!

----------


## Munkica

Katka, u uputi o lijeku pise da se treba bosti potkozno ispod razine pupka pa je onda mjesto valjda bitno  :Smile:  
Buduci da sam se pikala nakon carskog, htjela sam izbjeci bockanje u ionako bolan trbuh, a sestre su rekle da je noga ok.

----------


## katka22

> Katka, u uputi o lijeku pise da se treba bosti potkozno ispod razine pupka pa je onda mjesto valjda bitno  
> Buduci da sam se pikala nakon carskog, htjela sam izbjeci bockanje u ionako bolan trbuh, a sestre su rekle da je noga ok.


Kod Decapeptyla pise samo da se daje subkutano, a ustvari, sve u zadnja dva postupka sam primala u trbuh i problem je do sad bio samo Clexane (za njega nisam citala uputu :srami se). 
Ma dosadila sam sama sebi vec s kukanjem o tome, stvarno nisam neka placljivica i imam poprilicno visok prag boli inace...

----------


## sretnaofca

Ma Katka, ne brini, nisi dosadna niti blizu! I sama znas kad si pod hormonima da si drugacija, i zato ak ti nekaj sad smeta-smeta ti i bok! Meni je nakon 8 dana pikanja pocelo sve bit problem, na koju stranu se piknut, pa jel bum sjedila il stajala, jel bum se naslonila, trbuh mi je postao napet i izludjivala sam sebe i muza s tim. A inache vadim krv i pikam po ljudima svaki radni dan, tak da si trebamo dat oduska dok to radimo  :Yes:

----------


## katka22

> Ma Katka, ne brini, nisi dosadna niti blizu! I sama znas kad si pod hormonima da si drugacija, i zato ak ti nekaj sad smeta-smeta ti i bok! Meni je nakon 8 dana pikanja pocelo sve bit problem, na koju stranu se piknut, pa jel bum sjedila il stajala, jel bum se naslonila, trbuh mi je postao napet i izludjivala sam sebe i muza s tim. A inache vadim krv i pikam po ljudima svaki radni dan, tak da si trebamo dat oduska dok to radimo


Hahahaha...upravo tako, već sam u toj fazi, a prošlo je jedva tjedan dana od pikanja. Kažu mi da nisam ništa posebno drugačija što se tiče ponašanja, kao da ništa ne djeluje na  mene.  :Laughing: 
Kad pogledam sve te puste inekcije koje me još čekaju u frižideru, malo mi muka. Imam dva pena Gonala f, primat ću po 225 iU. Trebam počet s tim 2.dc, a ciklus očekujem do kraja ovog tjedna. Valjda će doći prema očekivanjima, računam, kontroliran ciklus pa ne bi trebalo biti iznenađenja. Probat ću dobit dr. danas pa vidjet s njom što sve trebam obaviti tsj 2.dc prije Gonala; trebam li ponovo vaditi hormone i koje, obaviti uzv i sl. Jedino čemu se nadam i što si priželjkujem u ovom protokolu je veći broj embrijića... S obzirom da sam 2 mjeseca pila sva ona čuda za "popravak" kvalitete js, baš me zanima hoće li biti kakve promjene na bolje. Još plačem za onim propalim blasticama od prošli put...

Kako si ti? Danas ti je 6.dnt? Jesi planirala kakav testić prije bete? Kad je ustvari beta?

----------


## sretnaofca

Bome dugi put imas ovaj ciklus. Nadam se da ce biti sve okej, i jos malo pa kreces hraniti folikule! Ajde, bar su ti dali Gonal f u penu pa nebus morala muckati sama  :Smile: 
Ja sam okej, doma sam, odmaram ,citam knjige, secem i tak..simptoma nemam osim bolnih cica, ledja i zarenja+propikavanja u donjem predjelu..al velim, mislim da je to jos od stimulacije. 
Danas je 6dnt, nismo jos razmatrali opciju dal cemo radit test..alii, mislim da hocemo dan, dva prije bete cisto da se ne sokiram- pozitivno ili negativno..beta je 12.6.

----------


## katka22

> Bome dugi put imas ovaj ciklus. Nadam se da ce biti sve okej, i jos malo pa kreces hraniti folikule! Ajde, bar su ti dali Gonal f u penu pa nebus morala muckati sama 
> Ja sam okej, doma sam, odmaram ,citam knjige, secem i tak..simptoma nemam osim bolnih cica, ledja i zarenja+propikavanja u donjem predjelu..al velim, mislim da je to jos od stimulacije. 
> Danas je 6dnt, nismo jos razmatrali opciju dal cemo radit test..alii, mislim da hocemo dan, dva prije bete cisto da se ne sokiram- pozitivno ili negativno..beta je 12.6.


Cice nekako sveprisutan simptom i od stimulacije i trudnički, leđa - trudnički, a bome i žarenje/propikavanje - trudnički. Za sad, ti si trudnica, i nek te niko ne uvjeri u drugačije.  :Cool:  Nek ti iščekivanje prođe što brže i bezbolnije. 
Jesi ti jedina trenutno u ovoj fazi? Čekamo li još koga? 
Da, i ja sam zahvalna na penu. Prošli put sam ga prvi put koristila i to je nenormalno olakšanje naspram svega drugog.

----------


## katka22

Voljela bi da se javi Libra od neki dan s info je li prijateljica uspjela obaviti E2 i P4 vikendom. Nekako i ja očekujem da će mi ovaj put pasti vikend i skoro sam pa sigurna da to ne mogu vikendom obaviti u svom gradu. I prošli put sam išla u postupak bez toga...

----------


## Libra

> Voljela bi da se javi Libra od neki dan s info je li prijateljica uspjela obaviti E2 i P4 vikendom. Nekako i ja očekujem da će mi ovaj put pasti vikend i skoro sam pa sigurna da to ne mogu vikendom obaviti u svom gradu. I prošli put sam išla u postupak bez toga...


Katka evo me.....bas sam jucer htjela napisati pa nikako.

Prijateljica je sve obavila bez ikakvih problema.
Ja sam osobno s njom otisla u subotu do petrove jer joj je to bio 1 dc pa da provjeri.

Docekala nas je sestra Štefica i rekla da bez problema moze doci sutra tj.u nedjelju da nje nece biti al da ce sve prenijeti svojoj kolegici koja ce biti dezurna i zapisala ime i prezime.

Rekla je da ce se morati ostaviti polog i u ponedjeljak doci po racun jer ne izadju nedjeljom a ako donese uputnicu vraca se polog.
Tako da je jucer isla po racun i eto ja sam ugodno iznenadjena kako je to sve elegantno rijeseno.
Nalaz je dobila na mail u roku sat i pol i hvala bogu krenula je s terapijom.
Katka jos ovo.....NA STRAZNJA VRATA SE ULAZI jer je nedjelje pa su ona glavna zakljucana.

Eto nadam se da ce svi oni koji se nadju u ovakvoj situaciji procitati ovo pa da cure znaju.
Sretno cure svima  :Smile:

----------


## Libra

A ovo je novi broj laboratorija i iza 12 h radnim danom se moze zvati.
Katka tako da ako se zelis najaviti a nisi iz zg zovi slobodno.

*01 4604 685*

----------


## sretnaofca

Ovo su super info za neke nepredvidjene situacije! Hvala Libra!
A Katka, mislim da sam trenutno ovdje jedina cekalica koja se prijavila  :Saint:

----------


## milasova8

Libra,hvala na korisnim info..

Sretnaofca-sretno! Neka beta bude velika..

Ja konacno izasla iz bolnice nakon tocno tjedan dana hospitalizacije..
Smirimo se,cak sam i M.dobila par dana ranije tak da je dobro zavrsilo to sa hiperom..
Iduci ciklus idemo u prirodni FET i bas se veselim..
Moj prvi FET!

Katka,odlicno da si dobila Gonale u penu,znam da ih nisu imali zato sam ja odabrala Puregone..
Vjerujem da ce ovoga puta biti vise embrija nego prosli!

----------


## katka22

> Katka evo me.....bas sam jucer htjela napisati pa nikako.
> 
> Prijateljica je sve obavila bez ikakvih problema.
> Ja sam osobno s njom otisla u subotu do petrove jer joj je to bio 1 dc pa da provjeri.
> 
> Docekala nas je sestra Štefica i rekla da bez problema moze doci sutra tj.u nedjelju da nje nece biti al da ce sve prenijeti svojoj kolegici koja ce biti dezurna i zapisala ime i prezime.
> 
> Rekla je da ce se morati ostaviti polog i u ponedjeljak doci po racun jer ne izadju nedjeljom a ako donese uputnicu vraca se polog.
> Tako da je jucer isla po racun i eto ja sam ugodno iznenadjena kako je to sve elegantno rijeseno.
> ...





> A ovo je novi broj laboratorija i iza 12 h radnim danom se moze zvati.
> Katka tako da ako se zelis najaviti a nisi iz zg zovi slobodno.
> 
> *01 4604 685*


Super, super, hvala ti na info. Cula sam se sa mojom dr, rekla da joj javim kad pada 2.dc tako da me ocekuju na odjelu. I to mi je super, sto ne propada sve zbog vikenda. Tako da cu u tom slucaju jednostavno zapaliti za Zg i obaviti sve tamo. 




> Libra,hvala na korisnim info..
> 
> Sretnaofca-sretno! Neka beta bude velika..
> 
> Ja konacno izasla iz bolnice nakon tocno tjedan dana hospitalizacije..
> Smirimo se,cak sam i M.dobila par dana ranije tak da je dobro zavrsilo to sa hiperom..
> Iduci ciklus idemo u prirodni FET i bas se veselim..
> Moj prvi FET!
> 
> ...


Drago mi je zbog tebe da se situacija smirila, ruzno iskustvo je taj hiper... bitno je da imas smrzlice i da mozes planirati FET. Ja sam imala jedan FET jos na VV koji je krenuo lose i jos gore zavrsio. Ali citam o puno primjera ko tvoj sa uspjesnim zavrsetkom, bas puno. Vibriram vec sad! 

Malo sam citala o tome kako uopce odlucuju s kojom stimulacijom idu. I u mom 1. uspjesnom postupku primala sam Gonal f, al sam imala kratki protokol, i odlicno sam reagirala. Kad bi sad bar upola tako s obzirom na vremenski odmak...vidjet cemo. Mozemo samo vibrirat.

----------


## ZUZU444

Cure, mogu li nakon transfera blastociste vaditi betu ranije ili moram čekati 14 dana? Mislim, ako odem sutra, 10 dan nakon transfera, hoće li mi odbiti dati uputnicu, ili prigovarati što sam došla ranije? Realno već sad imam ili nemam betu, ne mogu čekati još četiri dana...

----------


## sretnaofca

Milasova, drago mi je da ti je lakse i da je stigla M! Jos malo pa u pripreme za fet! 
A Katka, ti se samo opusti i kaj bude, bude..ako si prije dobro reagirala na gonale, budes i sada..meni se nekak cini a i dr mi je rekao da su u principu ti gonali najbolje kaj imaju i da najvecem broju zena odgovara! 

A zene drage, ja sam u takvom bedu danas. Sanjala sam da sam mengu dobila, rasplakala se ujutro. Cijelo vrijeme imam filing da cu procirit, na wcu sam svakih 15 min cisto da provjerim jel ide kaj..imam neki minimalni zuckasti iscjedak, mozda je to od utrica kajja znam..uglavnom tuzna sam nekak i jako zivcana..a tek je 7dnt...  :Sad:

----------


## katka22

> Cure, mogu li nakon transfera blastociste vaditi betu ranije ili moram čekati 14 dana? Mislim, ako odem sutra, 10 dan nakon transfera, hoće li mi odbiti dati uputnicu, ili prigovarati što sam došla ranije? Realno već sad imam ili nemam betu, ne mogu čekati još četiri dana...


ZUZU, nije rano 10.dnt blastice. Ja sam u prošlom postupku dobila na pismeno uputu u Petrovoj da je vadim 10.dan. A sad sve ovisi o tvom ginekologu... U svakom slučaju, uvijek možeš betu za 100-tinjak kuna napraviti privatno u nekom laboratoriju. Ustvari, danas će ti skoro svaki test pokazati točan rezultat. U svakom slučaju, sretno!




> Milasova, drago mi je da ti je lakse i da je stigla M! Jos malo pa u pripreme za fet! 
> A Katka, ti se samo opusti i kaj bude, bude..ako si prije dobro reagirala na gonale, budes i sada..meni se nekak cini a i dr mi je rekao da su u principu ti gonali najbolje kaj imaju i da najvecem broju zena odgovara! 
> 
> A zene drage, ja sam u takvom bedu danas. Sanjala sam da sam mengu dobila, rasplakala se ujutro. Cijelo vrijeme imam filing da cu procirit, na wcu sam svakih 15 min cisto da provjerim jel ide kaj..imam neki minimalni zuckasti iscjedak, mozda je to od utrica kajja znam..uglavnom tuzna sam nekak i jako zivcana..a tek je 7dnt...


Draga, sad je već možda i normalno da te peru razni osjećaji, pa čak i negativa. Nekako mi se čini da je u čekanju uvijek najlakši prvi tjedan, drugi postaje lagano mučan kako se bliži vrijeme testiranja. Što si planirala s testiranjem, imaš li ikakav plan ili čekaš betu? Ja ti samo želim da ostaneš hrabra i da se pokušaš nekako umiriti. Znam da je lako to meni sad reći, ali ustvari i nemaš nekog izbora. Snovi...ionako ništa ne moraju značiti i vjerojatno ti kroz snove izlaze samo dnevni strahovi što je sasvim normalno. Zaista se nadam da ćeš hrabro izdržati sljedeće dane...poljubac ti šaljem.  :grouphug: 

Ja sam postala hrabrica, jučer sam si dala sama prvu injekciju i prošlo je super, skoro bezbolno. Šalila sam se s mužem da mi sad više ne treba ni za pravit djecu!  :Laughing: 
U iščekivanju ciklusa, hrabro naprijed!

----------


## sretnaofca

Zuzu, ja se slazem s Katkom da uopce nije rano 10 dan vaditi betu ako su blastice bile! Skrati si muke i odi!
Katkaa, bravo za injekcije!! Ja sam uvijek za opciju samodavanja injekcija, ako je moguce, jer sam za sebe najbolje znas kaj i kak ti pase. Meni je mm jednom dao injekciju, kao da ga ukljucim, ali to nije nikak bilo dobro i na kraju smo se posvadjali haha  :Laughing:  ak ti pase, sam nastavi sama! 
A kaj se tice mog straha, jucer mi je bio prijelomni dan, i dog sam se sama sa sobom da nema smisla ta sva nervoza, i kaj bude-bit ce! Nema druge, il + il - i to je to. Sutra idemo na more, pa ce mi vikend brze proci, i onda jos pon prezivim i utorak je dan D. Ako prije vjestica ne stigne! 
Odlucili smo da necemo doma radit test.

----------


## katka22

> Zuzu, ja se slazem s Katkom da uopce nije rano 10 dan vaditi betu ako su blastice bile! Skrati si muke i odi!
> Katkaa, bravo za injekcije!! Ja sam uvijek za opciju samodavanja injekcija, ako je moguce, jer sam za sebe najbolje znas kaj i kak ti pase. Meni je mm jednom dao injekciju, kao da ga ukljucim, ali to nije nikak bilo dobro i na kraju smo se posvadjali haha  ak ti pase, sam nastavi sama! 
> A kaj se tice mog straha, jucer mi je bio prijelomni dan, i dog sam se sama sa sobom da nema smisla ta sva nervoza, i kaj bude-bit ce! Nema druge, il + il - i to je to. Sutra idemo na more, pa ce mi vikend brze proci, i onda jos pon prezivim i utorak je dan D. Ako prije vjestica ne stigne! 
> Odlucili smo da necemo doma radit test.


Ja živim na moru i stvarno mogu reći da je trenutno pravo ljeto, kupanje i sunčanje je totalno u điru, nema još puno turista i nema gužve po plažama... to ti je super odluka!

Nego, je li mi pametno nastaviti s teretanom kad krenem sa stimulacijom Gonalima, što mislite?...Mislim, zvuči baš kao da i nije prepametno zbog mojih i inače ludih jajnika sklonih naticanju, već sad nekako osjećam boluckanja i mislim da ću prekinuti s tim. Kako vi?

----------


## sretnaofca

Hmm Katka, ja bi ti savjetovala da bas i ne posjecujes teretanu, ili izbjegavaj prevelike napore..ja sam penjacica i planinarka pa mi je dr rekao da se odmorim malo od toga od pocetka do kraja postupka, u smislu moze ali lagano-a ja taj pojam ne poznajem, tak da ja nisam uopce  :Grin: 
Vozi bicikl, setaj, nemoj se naprezat i cuvaj folikule! To bi ti ja preporucila!
Vec par dana me boli glava, i bas se slabo osjecam-mjerila tlak i kaze 90 sa 65! Morat cu nesto slano pojest odmah! I bas imam grceve u trbuhu jucer i danas, ne bole neg je bas nelagodno kao da mi hoda nesto u trbuhu i jajnicima, ne znam kak bi to opisala drugacije. I uz tu i tamo pms prisutnu podmuklost propikne me dolje takodjer. 
Ne mirisi mi ovo na dobro, ali vidjet cemo...nadam se najboljem iako vec planiram slijedeci ciklus tamo negdje pocetkom 10.mj! Svidja mi se ona Elonva, pitat cu dr za to iduci tj.

----------


## milasova8

Katka,ja inace vjezbam u teretani,u ovom postupku sam vjezbala do stoperice,poslje mi je bilo prenelagodno za vjezbanje..
Sada planiram krenuti ponovno cim menga stane..
Uglavnom,ukoliko se osjecas ok ja bi vjezbala skroz do transfera..ukoliko ti je nelagodno nemoj..
Vjezbanje mislim da ne moze skoditi folikulima,barem meni nije..
Cak stovise,mislim da lakse podneses sve to skupa..

----------


## Argente

A vama s hiperom i jajnicima ko narancama mozda bas i nije najpametnije, zbog mogucnosti torzije...

----------


## sretnaofca

Bas tak, svatko radi kako osjeca da je ok! Ja sam prekinula sa extremnim aktivnostima jer mi je tak preporuceno, a i iskreno vec nakon 3 dana pikanja sam bila ko balon! A vec pred kraj sam trebala opce pazit kak cu se sjest! Ko kvocka sam bila  :Very Happy:

----------


## katka22

> A vama s hiperom i jajnicima ko narancama mozda bas i nije najpametnije, zbog mogucnosti torzije...


Da, sjecam se da sam citala nesto o mogucoj torziji jajnika, pa je vjerojatno pametno pauzirat privremeno. Instinkt je obicno pametno slusat. Hvala cure. 

Sretnaofca...simptomi koje spominjes...ne znam sto bi ti pametno rekla: sve su simptomi i nista su simptomi. Jos malo...

M nisam danas dobila, znaci ako dobijem sutra il u subotu moram za Zg na uzv i vadim hormone. Nije mi bas zgodno, al sta ces ako moras, moras.

----------


## ZUZU444

Izvadila sam ju 10 dan, dobila uputnicu bez problema. Rezultat: negativno

Bio mi je to drugi stimulirani ivf pokušaj.

Relativno sam zadovoljna s obzirom da prvi put nisam dobila niti jednu js, a sad sam imala čak dvije blastociste. No, što mi to vrijedi kad se niti jedna nije primila.
Frka me, ostala su mi još dva pokušaja.

Tražila sam promjenu doktora, možda ću imati više sreće s nekim drugim...

----------


## sretnaofca

To ti je najpametnije, da napravis kak osjecas da je najbolje i da se najugodnije osjecas!
Imam pitanje, sestra Brigita mi je rekla da dodjem u utorak u pola 8 na vadjenje bete, e sad, zanima me kakva je praksa-nalaz cekam tamo i dodje kroz nekih sat vremena ili me posalju doma i onda jave telefonski kasnije??

----------


## ZUZU444

Još uvijek ga šalju na mail, ja sam ga već oko 10 sati na samo jutro vađenja dobila, ali sestra koja mi je vadila krv mi je rekla da neće više to moć raditi zbog GDPRa...

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala Zuzu! Joj mislim da cu ic u privatni lab vadit krv! I s nalazom im doc na odjel, bio poz ili ne. Moram u svakom slucaju pokupit otpusno pismo koje nisam dobila na dan transfera.

----------


## sretnaofca

Zuzu..zao mi kaj je neg..
Bit ce bolje drugi put..

----------


## katka22

> Izvadila sam ju 10 dan, dobila uputnicu bez problema. Rezultat: negativno
> 
> Bio mi je to drugi stimulirani ivf pokušaj.
> 
> Relativno sam zadovoljna s obzirom da prvi put nisam dobila niti jednu js, a sad sam imala čak dvije blastociste. No, što mi to vrijedi kad se niti jedna nije primila.
> Frka me, ostala su mi još dva pokušaja.
> 
> Tražila sam promjenu doktora, možda ću imati više sreće s nekim drugim...


Zuzu, zao mi je.  
Kazes da bi mijenjala doktora... a kod koga si sad? Oprosti, nisam zapamtila. I s cim ustvari nisi zadovoljna, ili samo zelis neku promjenu uvesti? 
Mislim, kazes i sama, velik je napredak od prvog do drugog pokusaja, nazalost bez uspjeha, ali... znas i sama, nitko ne zna iz kojeg pokusaja ce uspjeti niti to ijedan dr moze promijeniti. Ne zelim te nagovarati na nista, naravno, ali ako imas volje, voljela bi cuti tvoje razmisljanje. Ne vidim ti potpis pa ne znam kakva vam je povijest ni anamneza... jos jednom, zao mi je. I zapamti, vecina uspije na kraju. Samo nazalost neki imamo tezi put.

----------


## katka22

> Hvala Zuzu! Joj mislim da cu ic u privatni lab vadit krv! I s nalazom im doc na odjel, bio poz ili ne. Moram u svakom slucaju pokupit otpusno pismo koje nisam dobila na dan transfera.


Ofcice, jos samo malo...jesi dobro? Koji je danas dan? 
Ja i dalje cekam M...

----------


## sretnaofca

Ja sam super, nervoze sam se rijesila i pomirila sa situacijom kakva god bila! Stvarno bih voljela vidjeti veliku betu, ali nekako osjecam da taj nas put jos nije gotov..Danas je 10dnt!
Katka, nadam se da ce stici u pon, da ne moras u Zg  :Smile:

----------


## ZUZU444

Amneza, sve nešto neodređeno. Hormoni uredni, osim visokog AMHa i ciklusi između 30-50 dana. Graničana inzulinska rezistencija pa pijem Siofor. Mužu je spermiogram graničan, al on ima dijete iz prvog braka. Ja nisam nikad rađala, 32g imam. 
Stimulacijom mi se pojavljuju ciste.
Krenula sam u Petrovu prije dvije godine. Prvo sam bila kod Jurkovićke koja mi je pratila ciklus uzv-om, da bi nakon mjesec dana skužila kako nije gledala lijevi i desni jajnik nego desni jajnik s lijeve i desne strane. Igrom slučaja je bila na bolovanju kad sam krenula u postupak pa me zapala Banovićka kod koje sam onda ostala. Prošla sam dvije inseminacije, IVF s letrozolom, odnosno s jednom js (prezrela) i ova 2 IVF pokušaja. I još dva postupka s letrozolom u namjeri da idemo na IVF s jednom stanicom ali su nastajale ciste.

Draga je meni Banovićka, ali mislim da nakon svih tih pokušaja bi možda trebala pokušati s nekim drugim. Pogotovo s obzirom na te ciste...u prošlom postupku me izbezumila kad mi je na folikulometriji dala do znanja kako se ciste opet stvaraju i kako možda ništa od postupka neće biti. I onda je nestala, svaki dan sam bila kod drugog doktora na folikulometriji, da bi na punkciji saznala da je na godišnjem. Ne znam, možda bi mi bilo lakše da mi je rekla da ide na godišnji i da će me neki drugi doktor preuzeti.

Tražila sam konzultacije kod Prof. Vrčića pa ću vidjet što će mi on reći. Ima više iskustva pa će možda bolje znati “hendlati” te moje ciste, ili mi znati dati bolju terapiju da dobijem više jajnih stanica. Što ja znam, imam pravo na još dva postupka, pa su mi ovo zadnji trzaji. Sljedeće što mi preostaje je dizati kredit i ići kod privatnika.

----------


## katka22

> Amneza, sve nešto neodređeno. Hormoni uredni, osim visokog AMHa i ciklusi između 30-50 dana. Graničana inzulinska rezistencija pa pijem Siofor. Mužu je spermiogram graničan, al on ima dijete iz prvog braka. Ja nisam nikad rađala, 32g imam. 
> Stimulacijom mi se pojavljuju ciste.
> Krenula sam u Petrovu prije dvije godine. Prvo sam bila kod Jurkovićke koja mi je pratila ciklus uzv-om, da bi nakon mjesec dana skužila kako nije gledala lijevi i desni jajnik nego desni jajnik s lijeve i desne strane. Igrom slučaja je bila na bolovanju kad sam krenula u postupak pa me zapala Banovićka kod koje sam onda ostala. Prošla sam dvije inseminacije, IVF s letrozolom, odnosno s jednom js (prezrela) i ova 2 IVF pokušaja. I još dva postupka s letrozolom u namjeri da idemo na IVF s jednom stanicom ali su nastajale ciste.
> 
> Draga je meni Banovićka, ali mislim da nakon svih tih pokušaja bi možda trebala pokušati s nekim drugim. Pogotovo s obzirom na te ciste...u prošlom postupku me izbezumila kad mi je na folikulometriji dala do znanja kako se ciste opet stvaraju i kako možda ništa od postupka neće biti. I onda je nestala, svaki dan sam bila kod drugog doktora na folikulometriji, da bi na punkciji saznala da je na godišnjem. Ne znam, možda bi mi bilo lakše da mi je rekla da ide na godišnji i da će me neki drugi doktor preuzeti.
> 
> Tražila sam konzultacije kod Prof. Vrčića pa ću vidjet što će mi on reći. Ima više iskustva pa će možda bolje znati “hendlati” te moje ciste, ili mi znati dati bolju terapiju da dobijem više jajnih stanica. Što ja znam, imam pravo na još dva postupka, pa su mi ovo zadnji trzaji. Sljedeće što mi preostaje je dizati kredit i ići kod privatnika.


Visok Amh, na granici IR, sve vuce na PCOS. Ustvari, nije ti ocito pogodjena stimulacija. Mlada si srecom, ali isto tako zasto bi gubila godine u besmislenim pokusajima? Slazem se, prebaci se kod drugog dr. Znas i sama da garancije nema, ali, vi ustvari i niste neki komplicirani par, vise djelujete kao idiopati... ne gubi vise vremena i trazi dalje. Za dr. Vrcic cure kazu da je predivan i strucan, meni je radio proslu punkciju mijenjajuci moju dr, (ja sam kod dr. Pavicic Baldani) ali dojmovi o njemu su mi ok. 
Sretno dalje draga...

----------


## katka22

Hej curke...
M krenuo sinoc, znaci danas 1.dc. Sutra uzv i vadjenje krvi, pa konacna odluka krecem li napokon ovaj mjesec s postupkom. 
Sretnaofca... jel moguce da nisi nikakav testic napravila vec? Pa divim ti se zeno! U svakom slucaju, nekako mi mirisi da je kod tebe ipak to to ovaj put!

----------


## sretnaofca

Super Katka! Javljaj sutra kakva je odluka pala!
I nee, fakat nisam radila test! I sama sebi se cudim i pomalo divim heheh 
Daj Boze da te njuh ne vara!! Ja pak mislim da nebu nista, jos malo i vidjet cemo!!!

----------


## katka22

> Super Katka! Javljaj sutra kakva je odluka pala!
> I nee, fakat nisam radila test! I sama sebi se cudim i pomalo divim heheh 
> Daj Boze da te njuh ne vara!! Ja pak mislim da nebu nista, jos malo i vidjet cemo!!!


Ma ti si prava hrabrica...čekaj, jel ti betu vadiš danas ili sutra? Danas ti je već 13.dnt, jel tako? ... ajde, razveseli nas :Very Happy: 
Ja jutros obavila uzv, sve je kako treba biti, nalaz hormona čekam kroz koji sat i onda ću definitivno znati krećem li sa ştimulacijom Gonalom danas popodne. Nadam se da će napokon bit sve ok...

----------


## sretnaofca

Hehe hrabrica i tvrdoglavka ko mazga, al nije to uvijek lose  :Laughing: 
Danas je 13, sutra vadim krv! Javim se! Držite fige da ne poludim sutra dok cekam!
Ti Katka isto javi kakva je situacija!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Katka* kakvi su nalazi hormona? Ja sam isto danas bila na uzv, ali meni nije niš kak treba biti, tako da čekam novu mengu i usput prikupljam ostale nalaze za mpo, pa opet idem 2 dc.

*Sretnaofca* Sretno i javi kakva je procedura kad se tamo vadi beta, dobro će nam svima doći info.

----------


## katka22

> *Katka* kakvi su nalazi hormona? Ja sam isto danas bila na uzv, ali meni nije niš kak treba biti, tako da čekam novu mengu i usput prikupljam ostale nalaze za mpo, pa opet idem 2 dc.
> 
> *Sretnaofca* Sretno i javi kakva je procedura kad se tamo vadi beta, dobro će nam svima doći info.


A što ti je problem sa nalazom uzv? Uzv je meni jutros bio super, endometrij tanak, 3 mm, obostrano imam više antralaca do 5,2 mm, nema cista... Nalazi hormona nisu idealni, odnosno P4 je sad još viši nego prošli put (2.9 je) ali su LH i FSH skroz ujednačeni i niski što je valjda doprinijelo odluci da ipak idem od popodne sa stimulacijom. Mislim da mi je jednom netko ovdje pisao da je išao u stimulaciju tako pa da je čak bio uspješan postupak... ne znam što bih mislila, prepustit ću se mojoj dr. u ruke i nadati se najboljem. U petak imam i prvu folikulometriju u Zg. I baš se veselim  :Very Happy: . Napokon krećemo.

----------


## sretnaofca

Juhuuu super super Katka! Sad se fino opusti! Sretno u petak! Javljaj kak si i kaj se desava!

Djevojko, sto nije bilo dobro sa uzv? Ciste?

A i mene zanima kakav je protokol u slucaju pozitivne bete, javim sve naravno! 
Mozda ima netko tko zna vec, mozda se javi i podijeli?!

Mislim da cu cekati nalaz tamo, negdje na kavi..ovako i onako moram cekat dr da mi napise otpusno pismo koje mi je duzan, a i u slucaju poz bete da mi vele kaj da radim dalje! Valjda bum gotova do 10 sa svim pa da dodjem na posao u kolko tolko normalno vrijeme..

----------


## katka22

> Juhuuu super super Katka! Sad se fino opusti! Sretno u petak! Javljaj kak si i kaj se desava!
> 
> Djevojko, sto nije bilo dobro sa uzv? Ciste?
> 
> A i mene zanima kakav je protokol u slucaju pozitivne bete, javim sve naravno! 
> Mozda ima netko tko zna vec, mozda se javi i podijeli?!
> 
> Mislim da cu cekati nalaz tamo, negdje na kavi..ovako i onako moram cekat dr da mi napise otpusno pismo koje mi je duzan, a i u slucaju poz bete da mi vele kaj da radim dalje! Valjda bum gotova do 10 sa svim pa da dodjem na posao u kolko tolko normalno vrijeme..


Poslije pozitivne bete ponavljas betu nakon 48 sati, po mogucnosti u istom labu. Mora se otprilike pravilno uduplati da se zna da je sve ok. Ako je dupla ili vise ne moras vise ponavljati betu nego nakon jedno tjedan do dva, ovisno o visini bete ides na uzv koji mozes odraditi na odjelu ili kod svog ginekologa. A nakon toga, guras dan po dan.

----------


## Korina2010

Pozdrav svima!

Danas mi je 2. dan ciklusa i počela sam s BEMFOLOM 225, a 6. dan ciklusa idem na folikulometriju. Što mislite, kad bi mogla biti punkcija? Neke cure mi kažu da je moguće i na 10. dan ciklusa. Kakva su iskustva? Prvi mi je stimulirani postupak pa skupljam iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga Korina, dan i vrijeme aspiracije ovisi iskljucivo o tebi  i kako tvoje tijelo reagira na stimulaciju..svaka zena reagira na drugaciji nacin. Kad ce ti folikuli biti spremni, to ce ti dr reci. Npr, meni je  aspiracija u prvom ivf bila 18dc, a u drugom ivf 13dc. Nema pravila...

----------


## Optimist

Mislim da je meni aspiracija u prvom bila 11. dc, u drugom 14. dc.  
Kad god, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Danas mi je 2. dan ciklusa i počela sam s BEMFOLOM 225, a 6. dan ciklusa idem na folikulometriju. Što mislite, kad bi mogla biti punkcija? Neke cure mi kažu da je moguće i na 10. dan ciklusa. Kakva su iskustva? Prvi mi je stimulirani postupak pa skupljam iskustva


Cure rekle sve, ovisi o tvom ciklusu, tijelu, reakciji na stimulaciju...nas dvije cemo se sresti onda u petak na uzv... a dijagnoza, godine?

----------


## Korina2010

> Cure rekle sve, ovisi o tvom ciklusu, tijelu, reakciji na stimulaciju...nas dvije cemo se sresti onda u petak na uzv... a dijagnoza, godine?


Mislim da se nećemo sresti jer sam ja u KBC Rijeka, ali sam ovdje postavila pitanje jer je aktivnija podgrupa  :Smile:  Ali godine su 34 ja, 42 on. Kod mene sve OK (barem do sada je bilo), a on "teška oligoastenozoospermija" s u zadnje vrijeme i jako lošom morfologijom.

----------


## Korina2010

> Mislim da je meni aspiracija u prvom bila 11. dc, u drugom 14. dc.  
> Kad god, sretno!


Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Korina2010

> Draga Korina, dan i vrijeme aspiracije ovisi iskljucivo o tebi  i kako tvoje tijelo reagira na stimulaciju..svaka zena reagira na drugaciji nacin. Kad ce ti folikuli biti spremni, to ce ti dr reci. Npr, meni je  aspiracija u prvom ivf bila 18dc, a u drugom ivf 13dc. Nema pravila...


Koliko si imala oplođenih stanica u prvom stimuliranom i u drugom? Metoda ICSI?

----------


## sretnaofca

Oba ivf su planirana metodom icsi. Prvi-1 folikul-prazan (stimulacija bemfola 75 iu plus cetrotide plus ovitrelle). Drugi-6 oocita-oplodjena 1 jajna stanica metodom icsi- transfer 3.dan (gonal f 150 iu, cetrotide, ovitrelle). I prirodnjak sa klomofenom-iskreno to mi je prvi i zadnji put sa klomifenom jer mi je toliko loseg napravio u organizmu! Jos su mi dva stimulirana ostala preko hzzo, iskreno se nadam da cu uspjeti zanijeti, da ne moram kod privatnika. Taj 1 prirodni sto je ostao, uopce ne razmisljam o njemu, a ako cemo i ic s njim, def ne zelim klomifen niti ista slicno! 
Eto to je to od mojih stimulacija zasad!
Danas vadim betu...  :Cekam:

----------


## katka22

> Mislim da se nećemo sresti jer sam ja u KBC Rijeka, ali sam ovdje postavila pitanje jer je aktivnija podgrupa  Ali godine su 34 ja, 42 on. Kod mene sve OK (barem do sada je bilo), a on "teška oligoastenozoospermija" s u zadnje vrijeme i jako lošom morfologijom.


Pretpostavila sam da si kod nas  :Grin: 
Ustvari, u tom dijelu ti naša iskustva ne znače ništa. tek ćeš vidjeti kako će tvoje tijelo odgovoriti na stimulaciju, ali ako nemaš nekih dijagnoza tu valjda nećeš imati problema (pretpostavljam da si odradila sve pretrage hormone i sl.). Što se tiče problema sa spermiogramom TM, taj dio se zaobilazi ICSI metodom, ali to već znaš. Ustvari, tek ćeš na prvom uzv vidjeti kako ti tijelo reagira, odnosno doktor koji te vodi bi ti trebao reći koliko imaš folikula i kako se razvijaju. Ako ne kažu sami, pitaj. Mlada si i nadam se da se nećeš morati dugo "motati" po ovim temama. Samo, s obzirom da si u Rijeci, obrati pažnju na svoja prava koja ti zakon garantira... Znam tu s drugih tema da je kod vas čest problem broja js koje se stavljaju u oplodnju. Zakon ti omogućava 12 js, ne pristaj na manje. Malo pročitaj, ako već nisi, temu u kojoj više o tome piše.




> Oba ivf su planirana metodom icsi. Prvi-1 folikul-prazan (stimulacija bemfola 75 iu plus cetrotide plus ovitrelle). Drugi-6 oocita-oplodjena 1 jajna stanica metodom icsi- transfer 3.dan (gonal f 150 iu, cetrotide, ovitrelle). I prirodnjak sa klomofenom-iskreno to mi je prvi i zadnji put sa klomifenom jer mi je toliko loseg napravio u organizmu! Jos su mi dva stimulirana ostala preko hzzo, iskreno se nadam da cu uspjeti zanijeti, da ne moram kod privatnika. Taj 1 prirodni sto je ostao, uopce ne razmisljam o njemu, a ako cemo i ic s njim, def ne zelim klomifen niti ista slicno! 
> Eto to je to od mojih stimulacija zasad!
> *Danas vadim betu*...


Draga, čekamo s tobom  :Heart: 

Ja jučer popodne krenula s Gonalima...pen je zakon!

----------


## ZUZU444

> Oba ivf su planirana metodom icsi. Prvi-1 folikul-prazan (stimulacija bemfola 75 iu plus cetrotide plus ovitrelle). Drugi-6 oocita-oplodjena 1 jajna stanica metodom icsi- transfer 3.dan (gonal f 150 iu, cetrotide, ovitrelle). I prirodnjak sa klomofenom-iskreno to mi je prvi i zadnji put sa klomifenom jer mi je toliko loseg napravio u organizmu! Jos su mi dva stimulirana ostala preko hzzo, iskreno se nadam da cu uspjeti zanijeti, da ne moram kod privatnika. Taj 1 prirodni sto je ostao, uopce ne razmisljam o njemu, a ako cemo i ic s njim, def ne zelim klomifen niti ista slicno! 
> Eto to je to od mojih stimulacija zasad!
> Danas vadim betu...



Sretno danas sretnaofca!! Držim fige  :Smile: 



Ja sam se bacila na proučavanje prehrane za PCOS i zadala sam si izgubiti 3-5kg do konzultacija s prof. Vrčićem. Tak barem imam osjećaj da nešto radim po tom pitanju a ne da gubim vrijeme čekajući  :Smile: 
Ima tko kakve savjete što se tiče te prehrane? 


Također, počela sam istraživati akupunkturu. Našla sam i podgrupu tu na forumu, al nije baš aktivna. Kakva su vaša razmišljanja i iskustva?

----------


## Korina2010

> Oba ivf su planirana metodom icsi. Prvi-1 folikul-prazan (stimulacija bemfola 75 iu plus cetrotide plus ovitrelle). Drugi-6 oocita-oplodjena 1 jajna stanica metodom icsi- transfer 3.dan (gonal f 150 iu, cetrotide, ovitrelle). I prirodnjak sa klomofenom-iskreno to mi je prvi i zadnji put sa klomifenom jer mi je toliko loseg napravio u organizmu! Jos su mi dva stimulirana ostala preko hzzo, iskreno se nadam da cu uspjeti zanijeti, da ne moram kod privatnika. Taj 1 prirodni sto je ostao, uopce ne razmisljam o njemu, a ako cemo i ic s njim, def ne zelim klomifen niti ista slicno! 
> Eto to je to od mojih stimulacija zasad!
> Danas vadim betu...


Meni se stalno čini da je jako malo stanica oplođeno koga kod pitam (ako je muški faktor u pitanju). Ja se panično bojim da ću imati malo stanica i da mi se ni jedna stanica neće oploditi. Non stop o tome razmišljam. A valjda će ipak biti suprotno od tog mog negativnog razmišljanja.
Joooj...sretno s betom! Javi nam svakako...

----------


## sretnaofca

Drage zene, evo mene sa nalazom..nazalost, negativan je.
Bit ce bolje drugi put, nema predaje nikad! Isplakali se jesmo, sad odmor i rekreacija i na jesen u nove pobjede!  :Smile:

----------


## Korina2010

> Drage zene, evo mene sa nalazom..nazalost, negativan je.
> Bit ce bolje drugi put, nema predaje nikad! Isplakali se jesmo, sad odmor i rekreacija i na jesen u nove pobjede!


Jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## katka22

> Sretno danas sretnaofca!! Držim fige 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja sam se bacila na proučavanje prehrane za PCOS i zadala sam si izgubiti 3-5kg do konzultacija s prof. Vrčićem. Tak barem imam osjećaj da nešto radim po tom pitanju a ne da gubim vrijeme čekajući 
> Ima tko kakve savjete što se tiče te prehrane? 
> 
> Također, počela sam istraživati akupunkturu. Našla sam i podgrupu tu na forumu, al nije baš aktivna. Kakva su vaša razmišljanja i iskustva?


Ja sam PCOS-ovka i ja sam se preporodila uz LCHF (low carbo high fat). Doduše, nikad nisam imala problema s kilama, uvijek sam pazila i vježbala u teretani bar minimalno. Ovo moje ti se svodi na izbacivanje svih šećera, ali svih (kolači, slatkiši, sladoled, čak i većina voća koje inače ne volim pa mi ne smeta...) i svih brašnastih i proizvoda od tijesta. Jedeš puno povrća i dosta mesa i jaja, zdravih masnoća hladno prešanih ulja plus punomasno mliječno, možeš sjemenke...meni taj režim jako odgovara, održava kilažu i rješava nadutost. I nekakva tjelesna aktivnost je nužna. A kolko imaš viška kila? I to poprilično utječe navodno na uspjeh IVF-a.





> Drage zene, evo mene sa nalazom..nazalost, negativan je.
> Bit ce bolje drugi put, nema predaje nikad! Isplakali se jesmo, sad odmor i rekreacija i na jesen u nove pobjede!


Draga moja...ne znam što reći nikad u ovakvim situacijama. Glavu gore...i žao mi je.  :grouphug:

----------


## ZUZU444

[QUOTE=katka22;3049423]Ja sam PCOS-ovka i ja sam se preporodila uz LCHF (low carbo high fat). Doduše, nikad nisam imala problema s kilama, uvijek sam pazila i vježbala u teretani bar minimalno. Ovo moje ti se svodi na izbacivanje svih šećera, ali svih (kolači, slatkiši, sladoled, čak i većina voća koje inače ne volim pa mi ne smeta...) i svih brašnastih i proizvoda od tijesta. Jedeš puno povrća i dosta mesa i jaja, zdravih masnoća hladno prešanih ulja plus punomasno mliječno, možeš sjemenke...meni taj režim jako odgovara, održava kilažu i rješava nadutost. I nekakva tjelesna aktivnost je nužna. A kolko imaš viška kila? I to poprilično utječe navodno na uspjeh IVF-a.


Na 165cm imam 65kg. Nisam sad nešto kritično debela, al skinut koju kilu sigurno mi neće štetit. Ne očekujem da ću magično odmah ostat trudna, al vrijedi probati...

I ja ću probati maknuti šećer i kruh. Čitala sam da i mliječni proizvodi negoduju PCOSu pa razmišljam da zadržim samo jogurt. Njega ipak previše volim...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Katka* i *Sretnaofca* preopširna je i prekompleksna situacija da tu tipkam, uglavnom ništa nije dobro, ni uzv, ni nalazi, ni p4, ni ovulacija, iako subjektivno imam sve simptome kao da sam ovulirala. Ne znaju šta će sa mnom. Tako da sad čekamo mengu iako nalazi govore da nisam ovulirala, ja gorim od bazalne temp., cice onako bolne umjereno kao uvijek nakon O, pikalo me u jajniku ful na dan kad je trebala biti ovulacija prema uzv kao i obično, uz to imam neki nerupturirani folikul od prošlog ciklusa, i endometriozu na drugom jajniku (ok, od toga patim godinama i to je konstanta). Ako ne prokrvarim do iduće srijede, onda moram na lijekove da procurim. Koma. Ovo mi se prvi put događa s tim nalazima iz krvi koji se ne poklapaju sa situacijom na uzv jer endometrij pokazuje da je bila ovulacija i moji simptomi pokazuju da je bila, ali nalazi ne. 

*Sretna*, jako mi je žao da je beta negativna, dopusti si sve negativne emocije i izbaci to iz sebe. Ako treba, popričaj s nekim stručnim, ja znam da sigurno hoću kad krenem u postupke opet. 

*ZUZU* ja sam riješila 80% endometrioznih žarišta iz zdjelice (po crijevima, maternici i jajnicima) time što sam izbacila jaja, meso, mlijeko i mliječne i gluten. Ostalo mi samo nekih 2 cm na jednom jajniku. Jajovodi čisti. Sigurna sam da je PCOS druga strana medalje i da bi ti pomoglo da to izbaciš.

Curama s pozitivnim betama čestitam!

----------


## Hope1234

Sretno svima koje ste krenule sa pikanjem i željno odbrojavate...Ja čekam 14.6 i prve konzultacije kod prof Vrčića.
 Vidim da su kod njega i kile više manje bitne.Ja sam evo u 30 dana uspjela skinuti 7 kg. Inače sam 176 visoka, i sada sam na 72 kg. 
Nadam se da će mi konzultacije proći u najboljem redu i da ću se uskoro druškati s Vama.

----------


## ZUZU444

> Sretno svima koje ste krenule sa pikanjem i željno odbrojavate...Ja čekam 14.6 i prve konzultacije kod prof Vrčića.
>  Vidim da su kod njega i kile više manje bitne.Ja sam evo u 30 dana uspjela skinuti 7 kg. Inače sam 176 visoka, i sada sam na 72 kg. 
> Nadam se da će mi konzultacije proći u najboljem redu i da ću se uskoro druškati s Vama.


Hope, javi dojmove nakon konzultacija! Ja imam prve kod prof. u rujnu. Živo me zanima kako će to proći. Čitala sam o njemu po internetu, ima i pozitivnih i negativnih komentara....
Malo sam nervozna pošto su mi ostala još dva pokušaja...al se nadam da će biti sve dobro.

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope, javi dojmove nakon konzultacija! Ja imam prve kod prof. u rujnu. Živo me zanima kako će to proći. Čitala sam o njemu po internetu, ima i pozitivnih i negativnih komentara....
> Malo sam nervozna pošto su mi ostala još dva pokušaja...al se nadam da će biti sve dobro.


Tako je i kod mene ...još dva! I zato se nadam da će biti kod njega uspješno jer slovi kao stručnjak...Iako naravno svatko priča svoju priču,netko pozitivno netko negativno

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala vam cure..
Danas me bas ulovila depra, ipak je to bila nasa mrvica.. pogotovo kad sam osjetila da polako krece m..uzasne bolove i grceve imam, jedva hodam  :Sad:  Strasno sam emotivna i bas me pogodilo, inache nisam ni blizu takva.. no, i to ce proci kao i sve ostalo! Vec sam dog pregled kod dr za 7mj da dog ratni plan za dalje, mozda ce trebat neke intervencije oko jajnika pa da rijesimo to na vrijeme da se mozemo opet stimulirati. Jos 2 postupka imam, i nista ne prepustam slucaju! Nema labavo, i nema predaje!

Kako ste vi, kako ide stimuluranje?

----------


## katka22

> Na 165cm imam 65kg. Nisam sad nešto kritično debela, al skinut koju kilu sigurno mi neće štetit. Ne očekujem da ću magično odmah ostat trudna, al vrijedi probati...
> 
> I ja ću probati maknuti šećer i kruh. Čitala sam da i mliječni proizvodi negoduju PCOSu pa razmišljam da zadržim samo jogurt. Njega ipak previše volim...


I ja pijem samo domaci jogurt od mlijecnog, ustvari, domaci kefir koji obooozavam. Imam i ja sad 3-4 kg vise nego inace, ostalo mi od prosle stimulacije i nekako sam se malo ulijenila i za vjezbanje. Sad kad ostanem trudna morat cu jako pazit na svaki zalogaj  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> *Katka* i *Sretnaofca* preopširna je i prekompleksna situacija da tu tipkam, uglavnom ništa nije dobro, ni uzv, ni nalazi, ni p4, ni ovulacija, iako subjektivno imam sve simptome kao da sam ovulirala. Ne znaju šta će sa mnom. Tako da sad čekamo mengu iako nalazi govore da nisam ovulirala, ja gorim od bazalne temp., cice onako bolne umjereno kao uvijek nakon O, pikalo me u jajniku ful na dan kad je trebala biti ovulacija prema uzv kao i obično, uz to imam neki nerupturirani folikul od prošlog ciklusa, i endometriozu na drugom jajniku (ok, od toga patim godinama i to je konstanta). Ako ne prokrvarim do iduće srijede, onda moram na lijekove da procurim. Koma. Ovo mi se prvi put događa s tim nalazima iz krvi koji se ne poklapaju sa situacijom na uzv jer endometrij pokazuje da je bila ovulacija i moji simptomi pokazuju da je bila, ali nalazi ne. 
> 
> *Sretna*, jako mi je žao da je beta negativna, dopusti si sve negativne emocije i izbaci to iz sebe. Ako treba, popričaj s nekim stručnim, ja znam da sigurno hoću kad krenem u postupke opet. 
> 
> *ZUZU* ja sam riješila 80% endometrioznih žarišta iz zdjelice (po crijevima, maternici i jajnicima) time što sam izbacila jaja, meso, mlijeko i mliječne i gluten. Ostalo mi samo nekih 2 cm na jednom jajniku. Jajovodi čisti. Sigurna sam da je PCOS druga strana medalje i da bi ti pomoglo da to izbaciš.
> 
> Curama s pozitivnim betama čestitam!


Mene samo zanima sto ti ustvari jedes zeno? Bez mesa? Ja ne mogu zamisliti zivot bez mesa i inih proteina. Ugljica se odricem ali mesa nikako. 
Salu na stranu... tebi vjerojatno treba malo vremena da sredis stanje koje je ocito trenutno lose. I bolje da se rijesi da imas najvise sansi za uspjeh. Ja ti svakako zelim da ostanes sto je vise moguce mirna i strpljiva na tom putu, nije ti lako. Ali...proci ce. Sve prodje...




> Hvala vam cure..
> Danas me bas ulovila depra, ipak je to bila nasa mrvica.. pogotovo kad sam osjetila da polako krece m..uzasne bolove i grceve imam, jedva hodam  Strasno sam emotivna i bas me pogodilo, inache nisam ni blizu takva.. no, i to ce proci kao i sve ostalo! Vec sam dog pregled kod dr za 7mj da dog ratni plan za dalje, mozda ce trebat neke intervencije oko jajnika pa da rijesimo to na vrijeme da se mozemo opet stimulirati. Jos 2 postupka imam, i nista ne prepustam slucaju! Nema labavo, i nema predaje!
> 
> Kako ste vi, kako ide stimuluranje?


Draga sretnaofca...suze su u tim sitiacijama lijek...neka samo izadju iz sistema, bit ce lakse...

Ja evo vec tri dana primam gonale. U petak prvi uzv u Zg i nadam se da ce bit ok. Bojim se ovog dugog protokola, ustvari, ne znam sto ocekivati jer nemam iskustva. Nadam se da cu dobro reagirati.

----------


## ZUZU444

Sretnaofca,

glavu gore. Biti će sve kako mora biti. To si ja stalno ponavljam. Nema odustajanja, najbitnije je odmah napravit plan za dalje. Meni je to u biti najviše pomoglo da ne upadnem u depresiju. 


Ja se ponosno treći dan držim svog novog prehrambenog režima. U jednu jedinu jutarnju kavu ide bademovo mlijeko, ugljikohidrati samo integralni, puno voća i povrća... Pijem folnu i vitamin D3. I puuuuno vode. Ako izdržim tako do rujna bit ću ko' avion!  :Grin: 

Znači nikakva mišljenja u vezi akupunkture? Skroz sam u nedoumici dali da trošim novce na to ili bolje da ih čuvam u slučaju da na kraju završim kod privatnika....

----------


## katka22

> Sretnaofca,
> 
> glavu gore. Biti će sve kako mora biti. To si ja stalno ponavljam. Nema odustajanja, najbitnije je odmah napravit plan za dalje. Meni je to u biti najviše pomoglo da ne upadnem u depresiju. 
> 
> Ja se ponosno treći dan držim svog novog prehrambenog režima. U jednu jedinu jutarnju kavu ide bademovo mlijeko, ugljikohidrati samo integralni, puno voća i povrća... Pijem folnu i vitamin D3. I puuuuno vode. Ako izdržim tako do rujna bit ću ko' avion! 
> 
> Znači nikakva mišljenja u vezi akupunkture? Skroz sam u nedoumici dali da trošim novce na to ili bolje da ih čuvam u slučaju da na kraju završim kod privatnika....


Ja ti s akupunkturom nemam iskustva i ne znam nikog ko ima...al citala sam tu negdje neku stariju temu, pogledaj malo pa ces naci...
Bravo za rezim, svidja mi se skroz i sigurno nece skoditi. 

Ja sam u najmanju ruku malo zbunjena. U razgovoru s dr shvatila sam da mi ustvari o sutrasnjem nalazu laboratorija (vjerojatno P4) ovisi o daljnjem nastavku ovog postupka. Ustvari, shvatila sam da jos ima sanse za prekid stimulacije i odustajanje...malo me to sokiralo, nisam ocekivala...necu coprati nista, jos uvijek se nadam da ce nalazi biti zadovoljavajuci za nastavak, al onda razmisljam o tome kakve su uopce sanse za uspjeh kad je sve nekako isforsirano... jel to znaci da bez obzira na svu stimulaciju koju sam primila meni ovo jednostavno moze postati postupak koji je propao? Nisam znala da je taj P4 toliko presudan, pa hrpa cura ga uopce i ne vadi....misljenja?

----------


## ZUZU444

> Ja sam u najmanju ruku malo zbunjena. U razgovoru s dr shvatila sam da mi ustvari o sutrasnjem nalazu laboratorija (vjerojatno P4) ovisi o daljnjem nastavku ovog postupka. Ustvari, shvatila sam da jos ima sanse za prekid stimulacije i odustajanje...malo me to sokiralo, nisam ocekivala...necu coprati nista, jos uvijek se nadam da ce nalazi biti zadovoljavajuci za nastavak, al onda razmisljam o tome kakve su uopce sanse za uspjeh kad je sve nekako isforsirano... jel to znaci da bez obzira na svu stimulaciju koju sam primila meni ovo jednostavno moze postati postupak koji je propao? Nisam znala da je taj P4 toliko presudan, pa hrpa cura ga uopce i ne vadi....misljenja?


Ja sam progesteron vadila prije nego što smo počeli sa stimulacijom, pa je nalaz ovisio o tome hoćemo li odmah kretati u postupak ili za dan-dva. Jednom kad sam krenula sa stimulacijom vadila sam samo estradiol, možda si njega vadila??  :neznam:

----------


## Hope1234

> Ja sam progesteron vadila prije nego što smo počeli sa stimulacijom, pa je nalaz ovisio o tome hoćemo li odmah kretati u postupak ili za dan-dva. Jednom kad sam krenula sa stimulacijom vadila sam samo estradiol, možda si njega vadila??


Ja sam isto tako progesteron vadila u pocetku ... Kasnije me nitko nije trazio ppnavljanje...Ali koliko sam i ja procitala dosta ga zena vadi tik prije same stimulacije...ponavlja ga.inace se vadi s hormonima 2-5 dan ciklusa.to je hormon stresa i znam da nw bi smio biti povišen.
Jel tebi u prvobitnom nalazu viši ili?

----------


## katka22

> Ja sam isto tako progesteron vadila u pocetku ... Kasnije me nitko nije trazio ppnavljanje...Ali koliko sam i ja procitala dosta ga zena vadi tik prije same stimulacije...ponavlja ga.inace se vadi s hormonima 2-5 dan ciklusa.to je hormon stresa i znam da nw bi smio biti povišen.
> Jel tebi u prvobitnom nalazu viši ili?


I ja sam vadila p4 na 2. dc prije 3 tjedna prvi put kad sam trebala krenuti sa stimulacijom pa je nalaz bio 2,6. Dr.. je rekla da je pozeljno da bude ispod 2, idealno 1,6. Ponavljala sam jos naredna 2 dana i pao je tek na 2,3 i dr je odlucila tad odustati i krajem tog ciklusa krenuti sa supresijom. 
21. dc sam i krenula sa Decapeptylom koji primam sad vec skoro 3 tjedna. Danas mi je 5.dc i prije 3 dana sam ga vadila (na 2. dc) i bio je jos veci nego prosli put, 2,9. Dr. je ipak odlucila krenuti sa Gonalom kojeg primam danas 4. dan. Sutra cu ponoviti i vidjeti sto ce rec nalaz. Ako je to hormon stresa, odlicno...sve mi je jasno. Uzas.

----------


## sretnaofca

Ja fakat ne kuzim vadjenje tog p4 na pocetku ciklusa. On je relevantan krajem ciklusa odn od luteinske faze pa nadalje, kad bi trebao biti povisen da se podupre zuto tijelo i odrzi eventualnu trudnocu. Ja nikad nisam njega vadila na poc ciklusa. Uvijek 21 dc, a zapravo u pripremi za stimulacije ga takodjer nisam nikad vadila, kad ovak i onak nakon aspiracije pocinjemo sa utrogestanom koji je sinteticki progesteron upravo zbog podrske zutim tijelima i debljanju endometrija odn prihvatu ploda. Tak da ne kuzim, a pogotovo kakvo je to Katka vadjenje p4 usred stimulacije na 6dc i spominjanje odustajanja od ciklusa! Jos vise mi nije jasno i voljela bi saznati vise. Daj molim te javi nam cim zgotovis sutra pregled, nadam se da ce ti biti sve u redu i nastavljas sa pikicama!
Mene zanima ako koja zna objasniti i komentirati ovo: 3dc- LH 10.8, FSH 11.4, AMH 86.

----------


## katka22

> Ja fakat ne kuzim vadjenje tog p4 na pocetku ciklusa. On je relevantan krajem ciklusa odn od luteinske faze pa nadalje, kad bi trebao biti povisen da se podupre zuto tijelo i odrzi eventualnu trudnocu. Ja nikad nisam njega vadila na poc ciklusa. Uvijek 21 dc, a zapravo u pripremi za stimulacije ga takodjer nisam nikad vadila, kad ovak i onak nakon aspiracije pocinjemo sa utrogestanom koji je sinteticki progesteron upravo zbog podrske zutim tijelima i debljanju endometrija odn prihvatu ploda. Tak da ne kuzim, a pogotovo kakvo je to Katka vadjenje p4 usred stimulacije na 6dc i spominjanje odustajanja od ciklusa! Jos vise mi nije jasno i voljela bi saznati vise. Daj molim te javi nam cim zgotovis sutra pregled, nadam se da ce ti biti sve u redu i nastavljas sa pikicama!
> Mene zanima ako koja zna objasniti i komentirati ovo: 3dc- LH 10.8, FSH 11.4, AMH 86.


Valjda je p4 u toj fazi bitan za procjenu kakav ce bit odgovor na stimulaciju. Ne znam ni sama...  Sutra idem na uzv i obavit cu i laboratorij, valjda jos nesto uz taj p4, pretpostavljam standardno e2. Javit cu vam sve sutra cim obavim. 
A tvoji nalazi...amh vjerojatno iznad gornje granice. Nisi napisala ref. vrijednosti laba pa ne znam, ali amh pokazuje rezervu jajnih stanica i tvoj nalaz je klasican nalaz osobe sa PCOS.

----------


## sretnaofca

Da, svakako javi, bas me zanima.
Amh je 86pmol/l, a lh i fsh izrazeni u iu/l. Jasan mi je amh, al mi nije jasan omjer lh i fsh. I ne znam zasto svi uvijek skacu kad vide toliki fsh! Citam po netu da tako visok fsh ukazuje na jako losu rezervu jajnih stanica, a ja ih imam na izvoz po nalazu. Mozda odem u medicinsku nakladu i kupim knjigu iz ginekoloske endokrinologije. Iako bi mozda bolje bilo da se okanim proucavanja ak ocu sacuvat zdrav razum  :Grin:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Koliko ja znam P4 nije hormon stresa nego oznaka za progesteron koji se prati nakon očekivane O da se vidi je li došlo do O, tako su meni sad pratili, pa nisam ovulirala prema tim nalazima, a prema subj. simptomima i endometriju jesam. Tko će ga znati, čekam m, a ona ne dolazi već 32 dc, a ciklusi si mi inače 26 dana max. *Katka* hrpa cura ne vadi uopće progesteron i ulazi u stimulaciju, stoga smatram da ti se neće prekidati stimulacija, stvarno ne bi trebalo!

*Zuzu*Ja isto razmišljam o akupunkturi, javila sam se curi s one stare teme Akupunktura i IVF, *Isabel* se zove, ona mi je dala preporuku, i sigurno ću kad krenem u postupak otići koji put. Slobodno joj pošalji PP. Super da si promjenila prehranu, ne može škoditi ako unosiš dovoljno kalorija, posebno integralnog i voća i povrća...

----------


## katka22

> Da, svakako javi, bas me zanima.
> Amh je 86pmol/l, a lh i fsh izrazeni u iu/l. Jasan mi je amh, al mi nije jasan omjer lh i fsh. I ne znam zasto svi uvijek skacu kad vide toliki fsh! Citam po netu da tako visok fsh ukazuje na jako losu rezervu jajnih stanica, a ja ih imam na izvoz po nalazu. Mozda odem u medicinsku nakladu i kupim knjigu iz ginekoloske endokrinologije. Iako bi mozda bolje bilo da se okanim proucavanja ak ocu sacuvat zdrav razum


Visok FSH je pokazatelj slabe rezerve js, ali samo kad je on visok i to mislim vec preko 12.13. I meni je isto amh dobar (47) i rezerva nije upitna. To je samo PCOS i kod nas je to tipicno. Kad je amh nizak, a FSH visok onda je losa prognoza i los odgovor na stimulaciju. 

Ja sam se smirila, recimo. Ubrzo cu na pregled i znat cu sto dalje. Nastojim se opustiti i rijesiti pritiska koji mi se stvara htjela, ne htjela. Ali ko ce me razumjeti ako vi necete...

----------


## katka22

Evo me, idemo dalje. Uzv super, ima minimalno 10 folikula onih koje je upisala, ujednacene velicine od 8-9mm. Endo 7,2 mm...nastavljam s istom terapijom, duplo bockanje. Nadajmo se da ce bit ok i dalje.

----------


## Hope1234

Super,sretno dalje!!!!!

----------


## sretnaofca

Suuuper draga!! Nek dalje ide u istom tonu sve!

----------


## katka22

> Suuuper draga!! Nek dalje ide u istom tonu sve!


Draga, kako si ti?

----------


## sretnaofca

Ja sam dobro! Krvarenje mi prestalo, i veselim se kaj cu neko vrijeme bit bez uloska heheh jer mi je nakon utrogestana i menge vec puna kapa tih pelena  :Grin: 
Cekam pregled 3.7. i dogovor za dalje, al racunam krajem 9tog ili u 10mj ponovni ivf! Ne znam kolko ciklusa mora bit izmedju stimulacija?
 Ljeto smo isplanirali vrlo aktivno da sto prije prodje vrijeme, malo relaksacije, malo treninga po alpama i slicno!
Kako si ti? Kad je opet uzv?

----------


## katka22

> Ja sam dobro! Krvarenje mi prestalo, i veselim se kaj cu neko vrijeme bit bez uloska heheh jer mi je nakon utrogestana i menge vec puna kapa tih pelena 
> Cekam pregled 3.7. i dogovor za dalje, al racunam krajem 9tog ili u 10mj ponovni ivf! Ne znam kolko ciklusa mora bit izmedju stimulacija?
>  Ljeto smo isplanirali vrlo aktivno da sto prije prodje vrijeme, malo relaksacije, malo treninga po alpama i slicno!
> Kako si ti? Kad je opet uzv?


Draga, 3 mjeseca odmora je dovoljno za ponovni pokusaj. Samo vodi racuna o starosti nalaza, kreni na vrijeme s pripremom. Bravo za ljetni plan, zvuci ti super!

Obavila sam uzv danas, folikuli od neki dan na oko 14-15 mm i nazire ih se jos tako da idem na uzv ponovo sutra. Kaze dr da ocekuje da i oni krenu. Vadila danas E2, vidjet cu sutra sto kaze dr za nalaz. Kaze da je endometrij savrsen...sve djeluje super. Nastavljam s gonalom i decapeptylom skroz do stoperice. Nemam se vise di bost, to mi je jedini teret ovog pokusaja. 
Malo sam napuhnuta, osjecam se nateceno, trbuh vec izrazen, ponovo cu se bojat hipera cini mi se. Al sto bude. 
Tako da neplanirano ostajem u Zg mozda i cijeli tjedan. Neko raspolozen za druzenje?

----------


## sretnaofca

Dada, morat ćemo markere vadit, papu, briseve (al to cu sa uputnicom primamrnog ginića jer će mi tak prije biti gotovo), hormone...Vidjet ću sto ce tocno dr reci sad u 7.mj, pa cu sukladno tome odmah krenuti sa realizacijom da sve stigne na vrijeme! 

Super Katka da ti je sve po p.s.u!! Onda znaci da bi kroz par dana mogla biti i stoperica! Pij puuuuno vode, to ti ne moram ni govorit i odmaraj se dovoljno..nadam se da imas gdje odsjesti i da ne placas smjestaj u zg.. veselim se dobrim vijestima :Klap: 

Btw. ja sam mislila na svoju ruku poceti uzimati Folacin (recimo pola tablete, 2,5mg dnevno) i kupila sam (kršitelj koda) prenatal-da si napravim neku pripremu buduci do sad nisam uzimala nista od toga..osim onih kapi Femisan A prije stimulacije.. pocinjem ozbiljno ovaj put dovoljno rano, 2 pokusaja su jos na meniju  :pivo:

----------


## sretnaofca

Zasto mi uz prenatal pise krsitelj koda? Kaj sam nekaj krivo napravila?

----------


## katka22

> Zasto mi uz prenatal pise krsitelj koda? Kaj sam nekaj krivo napravila?


Hm...ne znam, mozda ne smijemo spominjati marke proizvoda? Cini mi se da je tako nesto...




> Dada, morat ćemo markere vadit, papu, briseve (al to cu sa uputnicom primamrnog ginića jer će mi tak prije biti gotovo), hormone...Vidjet ću sto ce tocno dr reci sad u 7.mj, pa cu sukladno tome odmah krenuti sa realizacijom da sve stigne na vrijeme! 
> 
> Super Katka da ti je sve po p.s.u!! Onda znaci da bi kroz par dana mogla biti i stoperica! Pij puuuuno vode, to ti ne moram ni govorit i odmaraj se dovoljno..nadam se da imas gdje odsjesti i da ne placas smjestaj u zg.. veselim se dobrim vijestima
> 
> Btw. ja sam mislila na svoju ruku poceti uzimati Folacin (recimo pola tablete, 2,5mg dnevno) i kupila sam (kršitelj koda) prenatal-da si napravim neku pripremu buduci do sad nisam uzimala nista od toga..osim onih kapi Femisan A prije stimulacije.. pocinjem ozbiljno ovaj put dovoljno rano, 2 pokusaja su jos na meniju


Imam obitelj i prijatelje tu, pa smjestaj fala Bogu nije problem. Folna kiselina u nekom obliku je uvijek dobra priprema za trudnocu, i ja je pijem vec par mjeseci. Pila sam svasta od vitamina za popravljanje kvalitete js zadnjih mjeseci, al sad sam trenutno ostala samo na njoj.

----------


## sretnaofca

Super, javi obavezno sutra kak je bilo na uzv! 
Ja pijem taj prenatal, i od danas uz dodatak 2.5mg folacina, omega3 masne kiseline i razmišljam o kupovini CoQ10. To cu piti, il bolje da velim, jesti, do iduceg postupka. Mm je takodjer dobio svoje dodatke- maca, l arginin, ginseng...i zabranu prekomjernog uzivanja pive i sl napitaka! 
A cak sam razmisljala i o akupunkturi netom prije postupka i eventualnog transfera. Ima neka grupa tu o tome, al nisam nasla nis korisno. Vise citam na stranim forumima i ne cini mi se kao los potez. Realno za vece gluposti sam dala puno vise novaca nego kaj bi ovo bilo. A cak i ako fizicki ne pomogne, mozda pomogne psihicki. Ima neko neki stav o tome, ili mislite da je bacanje u vjetar to sve skupa?

----------


## Sova555

Ja jedino kaj se akupunkture tice mogu rec da sam isla 10dana zbog migrena i bilo mi je grozno,poslije svakog tretmana sam bila na inekcijama ketonal+normabel,dok opet ima ljudi kojima je to dosta pomoglo. Mislim da nije ponekad lose isprobat alternativu  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Evo me opet, danas 10.dc... jucerasnji nalaz E2 je skoro 8000 pmol, danas ponovila i uzv i E2...sutra sam ponovo na uzv. Folikula hrpa, ne znam im tocan broj jer nisu svi ni upisani. Velicine su od 14-16 mm, malo sporije rastu. Endo na 11mm. Sve je super, osim natecenosti i boli kod mene. Jos danas primam stimulaciju pa cemo vidjet sto dalje sutra. Plesemo na rubu hipera ocito. 

Sretnaofca, akupunktiru ja nisam probala i nemam ni iskustva ni misljenje. Ali sam osobno odustala davno od bilo koje vrste alternative jer me sve sto sam probala razocaralo. O parama da ne pricam. Ali svi to moramo proci. 
Ako ti donese bar psihicko olaksanje, dobro je.

----------


## sretnaofca

Uhuuuu mnogo je to 8000! Rekla mi neka curka tam kad sam bila na transferu, ona je bila na aspiraciji-imala je E2 4500 pmol, punktirali joj mnogobrojne folikule, ne sjecam se koliko i rekli da je u hiperu i da se odgadja transfer za min 2 ciklusa.
 Sigurno ti nije lako s tolikim jajnicima... Izdrzi jos malo! Nadam se da ces imati puno jajnih stanica i da ce cak ostati za smrznuti nesto! Samo hrabro, bit ce sve ok! 
A akupunktura, i meni zvuci ko ciribu ciriba, ne znam..jos cu malo citat o tome pa odlucit..

----------


## katka22

Mislim da je stvar u razlicitim jedinicama...panika je kad je 4500 pg/mol, jer se pg/mol mnozi sa 3,67 pa dobijes pmol. 
Danasnji nalaz je 3450 pg/mol sto znaci cca 12600 pmol. Vidjet cu sutra na uzv sta ce rec, al cini mi se da sam po svemu u opasnosti od hiper. Primila danas mislim zadnji gonal i nadam se punkciji ubrzo da se otpuhnem jer imam osjecaj da cu puknut

----------


## sretnaofca

Je imas pravo, u igri su druge jedinice. Bas sam gledala sad, na dan stoperice meni je E2 bio 2000pg/mol i uopce mi nije bilo lako tako da mogu samo zamislit kako je tebi. Pikas se i sa Cetrotide ovih dana? Hmm ako ti je takav nalaz mozda neces dobiti hcg vec nesto drugo da te ovo ne uzdrma jos dodatno. Kako bilo da bilo, sretno sutra, nadam se da su nabujali jos ti mjehurici i da su puni pa da se rijesis sto prije nelagode!

----------


## katka22

> Je imas pravo, u igri su druge jedinice. Bas sam gledala sad, na dan stoperice meni je E2 bio 2000pg/mol i uopce mi nije bilo lako tako da mogu samo zamislit kako je tebi. Pikas se i sa Cetrotide ovih dana? Hmm ako ti je takav nalaz mozda neces dobiti hcg vec nesto drugo da te ovo ne uzdrma jos dodatno. Kako bilo da bilo, sretno sutra, nadam se da su nabujali jos ti mjehurici i da su puni pa da se rijesis sto prije nelagode!


Ne primam ovaj put cetrotide vjerojatno zato jer primam jos Decapeptyl. Po svemu, punkcija ce biti tek u subotu 14.dc... kasnije nego inace jer nekako sporo rastu. Samo jedan je na 21mm, ostali su oko 15-18.  I ima ih hrpa. Bitno je da nema slobodne tekucine i vece opasnosti zasad. Vidjet cemo sto ce odluciti za stopericu, trebala bi biti sutra po svemu. Jos danas primam istu terapiju, ponovila sam i E2...

----------


## sretnaofca

> Ne primam ovaj put cetrotide vjerojatno zato jer primam jos Decapeptyl. Po svemu, punkcija ce biti tek u subotu 14.dc... kasnije nego inace jer nekako sporo rastu. Samo jedan je na 21mm, ostali su oko 15-18.  I ima ih hrpa. Bitno je da nema slobodne tekucine i vece opasnosti zasad. Vidjet cemo sto ce odluciti za stopericu, trebala bi biti sutra po svemu. Jos danas primam istu terapiju, ponovila sam i E2...


Ma super, nije bitno koji dc je aspiracija, to varira od postupka do postupka, bitno je da oni rastu i debljaju se! Da sam ja u pitanju, meni bi danas dali stopericu buduci mi vec na cca 18 pucaju-no svatko je drugaciji.
A ako te slucajno brine sto ce aspiracija biti za vikend, ne brini. Oni obavljaju isti posao bio vikend, praznik ili radni dan. Po meni, cak je ugodnije doci za vikend jer nema guzvi ni tamo, ni u gradu ni nigdje  :Smile:  svejedno je koji dr radi aspiraciju, a za transfer si ziher da ce biti tvoja dr. To sve vec sigurno i znas.
Ne moram ti ni rec da javljas kaj se desava dalje hehe

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Cure, meni i dalje nema menstruacije, moj mpo u Petrovoj je napisala ako ne dođe do danas da uzmem Duphastone 7 dana. E sad, moj gin. mi je za svaki slučaj dao da vadim betu, jer velim imala sam sve simptome ovulacije i visoku tempicu, a i cicke bole, no hormonski nalazi nisu bili baš dobri, pa eto da budemo sigurni da nije trudnoća ili VM otići ću sutra vaditi betu. Molim pomoć za Petrovu, gdje se vadi beta i kad budu rezultati? Budući da nemam internu uputnicu nego običnu od mog soc., šalju li mi nalaz na mail ili dolazim osobno?

*Katka* bolje da i odgode transfer ako moraju, nego da odeš u hiper skroz. Pratim te, i želim ti sreću!

----------


## katka22

> Ma super, nije bitno koji dc je aspiracija, to varira od postupka do postupka, bitno je da oni rastu i debljaju se! Da sam ja u pitanju, meni bi danas dali stopericu buduci mi vec na cca 18 pucaju-no svatko je drugaciji.
> A ako te slucajno brine sto ce aspiracija biti za vikend, ne brini. Oni obavljaju isti posao bio vikend, praznik ili radni dan. Po meni, cak je ugodnije doci za vikend jer nema guzvi ni tamo, ni u gradu ni nigdje  svejedno je koji dr radi aspiraciju, a za transfer si ziher da ce biti tvoja dr. To sve vec sigurno i znas.
> Ne moram ti ni rec da javljas kaj se desava dalje hehe


Nazalost, moja dr ide na go od danas. Kako se ovo sve oduljilo sa mnom tako je ispalo. Preuzela me dr. Škrgetic. Cini mi se jako draga i nadam se da ce sve izvest ok do kraja. Ona ce radit i punkciju i transfer. A i cut ce se s mojom dr za konzultacije oko svega. Cini mi se da je sad najbitnija procjena momenta za stopericu...




> Cure, meni i dalje nema menstruacije, moj mpo u Petrovoj je napisala ako ne dođe do danas da uzmem Duphastone 7 dana. E sad, moj gin. mi je za svaki slučaj dao da vadim betu, jer velim imala sam sve simptome ovulacije i visoku tempicu, a i cicke bole, no hormonski nalazi nisu bili baš dobri, pa eto da budemo sigurni da nije trudnoća ili VM otići ću sutra vaditi betu. Molim pomoć za Petrovu, gdje se vadi beta i kad budu rezultati? Budući da nemam internu uputnicu nego običnu od mog soc., šalju li mi nalaz na mail ili dolazim osobno?
> 
> *Katka* bolje da i odgode transfer ako moraju, nego da odeš u hiper skroz. Pratim te, i želim ti sreću!


A jesi radila kakav test? Mislim, znam da je beta beta, ali test isto kaze svoje. Ja bi ga na tvom mjestu napravila sigurno prije bete. Gdje se vadi beta ti ne znam. Ja sve inace radim u labu iza glavne zgrade, mozda tamo?
Ne mogu rec da ce mi bit svejedno odgode li mi transfer. Bit ce mi to jako tesko s obzirom na sve sto sam sad prosla i prolazim i koliko sam cekala. Al ako budu morali....cini mi se da se sve to moze izbjeci pametnim odabirom i doziranjem stoperice. Svjesni smo od pocetka da s obzirom na moje nalaze plesemo na granici hipera. Iako, dok god nema teskih komplikacija sve je dobro, izdrzavam. 
I tebi draga sretno do neba!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Uf, znam što sve prolaziš i iskreno ti želim da ti bude sve kako si sama želiš.  :Heart:  Je li tvoja dr. Baldani? Do kad je na godišnjem? Ja joj se moram javiti 2 dc, a kako je krenulo, to neće biti još za 10ak dana. 

Nisam radila test, testovi su mi se smučili u prijašnjim postupcima, bili su lažno pozitivni i ne mogu im vjerovati ovaj put. Ne želim se mučiti, izvadit ću sutra betu i onda sam mirna, posebno ako je ne daj Bože vanmaternična. U labu iza glavne zgrade stalno vadim hormone, valjda je tamo onda i beta. Idem ujutro.

----------


## katka22

> Uf, znam što sve prolaziš i iskreno ti želim da ti bude sve kako si sama želiš.  Je li tvoja dr. Baldani? Do kad je na godišnjem? Ja joj se moram javiti 2 dc, a kako je krenulo, to neće biti još za 10ak dana. 
> 
> Nisam radila test, testovi su mi se smučili u prijašnjim postupcima, bili su lažno pozitivni i ne mogu im vjerovati ovaj put. Ne želim se mučiti, izvadit ću sutra betu i onda sam mirna, posebno ako je ne daj Bože vanmaternična. U labu iza glavne zgrade stalno vadim hormone, valjda je tamo onda i beta. Idem ujutro.


Da, prof Baldani je od danas na GO iako ne znam do kad. To ce ti bolje znat rec sestre, svrati sutra kad si vec tamo pa ih upitaj...
I ja sam ujutro opet tamo, uzv i E2. Tamo sam vec od 7,30. (Mozda smo mogle i kavu popit?) U labu je danas recimo bila uzasna guzva pa je vjerojatno pametno da dodjes sto ranije. Oko 9,30 vec prestanu primati pacijente za vadjenje krvi.

----------


## sretnaofca

Katka, drzi se bit ce sve ok i u tvoju najbolju korist sigurno!
A Djevojko sa sela! Beta se vadi u kucici iza glavne zgrade, moja preporuka ti je da dodjes do 8 na vadjenje krvi, sto ranije-manje ces cekat. I samo naglasi dok ti vade krv da bi radi nalaz na mail, njima to nije nikakav problem! I ne moras se nista javljati na odjel humane prije, jedino ako ih nesto trebas.
Javi ishod bete! 
Dakle, ja sam nakon transfera i neg bete odmah prestala sa utricima. Menga dosla iduci dan, trajala je 4 dana zestoko. Prestala skroz i danas, 4 dana nakon kaj je prestala opet je dosla  :Idea:  ne kuzim, al nek joj bude, valjda se jos "cistim"
I jos cekam otpusno pismo da mi dodje postom, pa kolko im treba da posalju. Soc ginic me zvao da mu moram donijeti otpusno da si zabiljezi kaj su mi radili! Ojooj

----------


## katka22

Evo mene...ziva zasad. Idem u hiper ipak, nadam se da ce mudro odluciti s stopericom danas. Jucerasnji E2 5000 pg/mol.  Vadila jutros ponovo, nakon njega cu saznat sto primam za stopericu. Folikuli spremni, jajnici ogromni, ne moze ih ni prebrojat. Malo slobodne  tekucine ima. Reagirala sam kao djevojcica ovaj put, vidjet cemo sto ce ispast iz ovoga. Osjecam se ok, pocela sam se napuhavati malo jace, ali ustvari ne boli me nista. Samo izgledam trudno sto je super priprema...

----------


## sretnaofca

Juhuu super djevojčice hehe
Bas mi je drago da je brojno stanje veliko, sigurno nece manjkati mrvica! 
Znam da ti nije ugodno niti lako. Odmaraj, pij puuno vode, mozda isosport kupi ili neku drugi izotonicnu tekućinu, noge u zrak, mozak na pasu, da budes spremna za transfer kad god bude!  :Kiss:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Wohoo *Katka* čestitam na tako dobroj reakciji, unatoč činjenici plaćanja danka hiperu, idemo razmišljati pozitivno da ti neće biti veće posljedice zbog toga. Ja nisam išla jutros, počelo noćas smeđarenje, pa ću pričekati razvoj situacije i eventualno sutra vadit betu.

----------


## katka22

> Wohoo *Katka* čestitam na tako dobroj reakciji, unatoč činjenici plaćanja danka hiperu, idemo razmišljati pozitivno da ti neće biti veće posljedice zbog toga. Ja nisam išla jutros, počelo noćas smeđarenje, pa ću pričekati razvoj situacije i eventualno sutra vadit betu.


To je skoro klasicna reakcija PCOS-ovke u dvadesetima, bilo mi je identicno sve u prvom postupku s gonalima, ali ipak nisam to ocekivala u tridesetima. I prosli put u kratkom protokolu s Elonvom nisam tako burno reagirala. Iako, ne zalim se. Neka bude mrvica.
Kod tebe smedjarenje vjerojatno ukazuje na dolazak ciklusa. Mislim da se ne trebas bojat VM, ja sam je dva put imala, znala bi vjeruj mi da je nesto tako.

----------


## katka22

Primila sam sinoc Ovitrelle 250. Pritisak je i dalje tu...punkcija ujutro

----------


## sretnaofca

Katka drzi se! Pritisak ce ti rasti do punkcije, tak da odmaraj. Meni uvijek nakon ovitrelle stoperice bude jos gore, nemrem si sjest normalno, lec, hodat nis..ko tempirana bomba..a mozda planiraju ipak transfer ako si dobila tu stopericu. Znam da neke cure kazu, ako se planira ic na freeze all, onda se daje nekaj drugo umjesto klasicne stoperice!
Drzim ti fige, samo hrabro sutra! Javi kako je proslo..

----------


## katka22

> Katka drzi se! Pritisak ce ti rasti do punkcije, tak da odmaraj. Meni uvijek nakon ovitrelle stoperice bude jos gore, nemrem si sjest normalno, lec, hodat nis..ko tempirana bomba..a mozda planiraju ipak transfer ako si dobila tu stopericu. Znam da neke cure kazu, ako se planira ic na freeze all, onda se daje nekaj drugo umjesto klasicne stoperice!
> Drzim ti fige, samo hrabro sutra! Javi kako je proslo..


Ma da, nije uopce opcija odustajanje od transfera, osim ako se hiper bas razvije. Ali nadamo se da nece. 
Javim se jos omamljena

----------


## katka22

Aspirirano 25 oocita. Osjecam se dobro s uputama za strogo mirovanje. Vidjet cemo hoce li biti transfera.

----------


## milasova8

Bome katka reakcija je burna - :Smile: 

Svaka cast kako izdrzavas,meni sa 16 je bilo tesko i aspiracija dosta neugodna..
Drzim fige da se ne zakomplicira i da dodes do svjezeg transfera!
Ipak ono najbitnije je da transfer ne forsiraju da ti budes dobro i da dobijes puno lijepih zametaka! 
Sretno!

----------


## katka22

Ma osjecam se skroz ok, zasad nista losije nego proslih dana. Bila sam skroz omamljena, krvarenja nema.. Sve upute imam, znam sto trebam, nema mi druge nego odmarati i vidjeti sto ce biti. Ne znam koliko js je zrelo, sto ce na kraju biti s njima...znat cu u ponedjeljak. I ipak se nadam da cu do transfera doci sada.

----------


## katka22

> Bome katka reakcija je burna -
> 
> Svaka cast kako izdrzavas,meni sa 16 je bilo tesko i aspiracija dosta neugodna..
> Drzim fige da se ne zakomplicira i da dodes do svjezeg transfera!
> Ipak ono najbitnije je da transfer ne forsiraju da ti budes dobro i da dobijes puno lijepih zametaka! 
> Sretno!


Inbox ti je pun  :Smile:

----------


## sretnaofca

Supet Katka, svaka cast, sretna sam zbog tebe!! Kako se osjecas danas? Javi novosti!

----------


## katka22

> Supet Katka, svaka cast, sretna sam zbog tebe!! Kako se osjecas danas? Javi novosti!


Jucer mi je bilo uzasno tesko. Sve me strasno boljelo, trbuh tvrd i napuhan...danas je vec puno, puno lakse. Jucer sam prelezala i prespavala cijeli dan. Nekako vjerujem da ce se to jos smiriti za tri dana i da cu ipak imat transfer. I sad sam ustvari sigurna da zelim ici sa jednom mrvicom, a ne dvije kao prosli put. Sad je ono o cemu razmisljam informacija iz laba sutra ujutro. Iako znam da je bitnija ona na dan transfera...

----------


## sretnaofca

Katka, kakva je situacija?

----------


## katka22

> Katka, kakva je situacija?


Evo me  :Smile: 
Jucer je bio dobar dan, ujutro me malo bolio lijevi jajnik i osjecala sam da je ogroman, ali kako vecinu dana stvarno prelezim i odmaram jer ustvari nista ne mogu dugo, ipak je sve proslo relativno ok. Danas se osjecam jos nijansu bolje, primjecujem da me boli kad se vise krecem pa jednostavno mirujem. Napuhnutost dodje i prodje, cini mi se da je vezana uz obroke. I iako pazim sto jedem i dosta pijem, probava mi se dodatno usporila, a i inace je spora. 
Vijesti iz laba su zasad zadovoljavajuce, imamo 12 embrija. Ostale js nisu bile sve dovoljno zrele, i na zadnjem uzv su me na to upozorili da je lijeva strana naknadno reagirala pa su bili malecki, oko 15mm...sad je pitanje sto ce biti sutra i koliko ce me docekati. Nadam se da ce biti vise od jednog za eventualni ponovljeni transfer. Sutra idem na uzv i vadjenje krvi i onda bi trebali donijeti odluku idemo li na transfer u cetvrtak. Po mojoj procjeni ja sam puno bolje i vjerujem da ce do transfera doci. Iskreno, jedva cekam uzet svoju mrvu i ici doma, mislim da ce mi dalmatinsko sunce pripomoci da dodjem k sebi skroz.

----------


## sretnaofca

> Evo me 
> Jucer je bio dobar dan, ujutro me malo bolio lijevi jajnik i osjecala sam da je ogroman, ali kako vecinu dana stvarno prelezim i odmaram jer ustvari nista ne mogu dugo, ipak je sve proslo relativno ok. Danas se osjecam jos nijansu bolje, primjecujem da me boli kad se vise krecem pa jednostavno mirujem. Napuhnutost dodje i prodje, cini mi se da je vezana uz obroke. I iako pazim sto jedem i dosta pijem, probava mi se dodatno usporila, a i inace je spora. 
> Vijesti iz laba su zasad zadovoljavajuce, imamo 12 embrija. Ostale js nisu bile sve dovoljno zrele, i na zadnjem uzv su me na to upozorili da je lijeva strana naknadno reagirala pa su bili malecki, oko 15mm...sad je pitanje sto ce biti sutra i koliko ce me docekati. Nadam se da ce biti vise od jednog za eventualni ponovljeni transfer. Sutra idem na uzv i vadjenje krvi i onda bi trebali donijeti odluku idemo li na transfer u cetvrtak. Po mojoj procjeni ja sam puno bolje i vjerujem da ce do transfera doci. Iskreno, jedva cekam uzet svoju mrvu i ici doma, mislim da ce mi dalmatinsko sunce pripomoci da dodjem k sebi skroz.


Katka, pa to su dobre vijesti! Drzim fige da se sve razvija kako treba i dalje, i da ces ici na svjezi transfer. Molim te, javi kako je proslo danas!  :grouphug:  za mrvice!

----------


## sretnaofca

Btw. danas mi je 13dc i ovuliram (sto mi je rekord, inace se to desava cca 20dc-to sto pisem se odnosi na moj prirodni ciklus)-i napuhnuta sam i trbuh mi je bolan kad ga stisnem-pitanje: jel moguce da imam u ovom ciklusu koji je prvi nakon stimulacije/aspiracije/transfera vise folikula koji su narasli? Jer me bas tak pritiska kao da ih ima vise...ili imam fiks ideju i fiks osjecaj?

----------


## katka22

> Btw. danas mi je 13dc i ovuliram (sto mi je rekord, inace se to desava cca 20dc-to sto pisem se odnosi na moj prirodni ciklus)-i napuhnuta sam i trbuh mi je bolan kad ga stisnem-pitanje: jel moguce da imam u ovom ciklusu koji je prvi nakon stimulacije/aspiracije/transfera vise folikula koji su narasli? Jer me bas tak pritiska kao da ih ima vise...ili imam fiks ideju i fiks osjecaj?


Nemam ti pojma jel to moguce... ostaci stimulacije ostaju neko vrijeme u tijelu ali manifestiraju li se tako, stvarno ti ne znam. Moja iskustva s ciklusima nakon postupaka su skromna, uglavnom mi je glavna promjena poremecaji ciklusa, odnosno produzetak ionako duljih ciklusa. Logika mi govori da su ti osjecaji koje imas normalni i vjerojatno posljedica najprije nedavne punkcije. Mozda su jajnici jos uvecani i sl. 
Naravno da cu javljati sve. Vec nestrpljivo cekam sutrasnji uzv.

----------


## milasova8

Katka odlicne vijesti iz laba! 
Drzim fige da bude transfera i da ti ostane jos zametaka.
Da,kljucno je mirovanje kod hipera..
Ja nisam mirovala nakon aspiracije pa mi se stanje pogorsalo tako da vjerujem da ce kod tebe biti ok..

----------


## katka22

> Katka odlicne vijesti iz laba! 
> Drzim fige da bude transfera i da ti ostane jos zametaka.
> Da,kljucno je mirovanje kod hipera..
> Ja nisam mirovala nakon aspiracije pa mi se stanje pogorsalo tako da vjerujem da ce kod tebe biti ok..


Ja ti stvarno nisam mogla apsolutno nista sve i da sam htjela prvi i drugi dan nakon aspiracije tako da nisam imala izbora osim mirovati. Najdalje mi je bilo otici do wc-a. Danas sam vec stvarno puno bolje. Simptomi su se bas povukli iako i dalje osjecam napetost i guzvu u abdomenu. Strah me sto ce biti s embrijima jer mi je i prosli postupak bio traumatican, od 9 embrija na 3.dno, 5. dan me docekalo dva. Ustvari, valjda cu i sad imati minimalno dva da imam bar za dva transfera.  
Definitivno sam odlucila da zelim ici s jednom mrvom ovaj put. Ovaj hiper me prizemljio i natjerao da shvatim da je jako velika razlika od trudnoce u ranim 20-ima i kasnim 30-ima. Ovo sam prolazila i u jedinom uspjesnom postupku i sve sam odradila na nogama. 
Toga se jedino bojim da bi ovu agoniju stimulacije morala prolaziti ponovo, a iskreno, nemam bas previse snage za to vise.

----------


## katka22

Evo me s novostima...
Najveca je mogucnost da necu imati transfer sutra. Jutros sam obavila uzv, jajnici su jos veliki, ima nesto slobodne tekucine...E2 je u opadanju, danas je 4000 pg/mol, na dan stoperice je bio oko 5300. Ne znam sto bi rekla, svjesna sam da je zbog rizika bolje ici na freeze all...sutra jos ponavljam E2 pa cemo dodatno vidjeti, ali vec sam ustvari prekrizila mogucnost da ce mi mrvu vratiti sada. Sutra cu saznati i stanje s blasticama koliko ih uopce imamo. Svjesna svega, ipak sam nekako jako tuzna.

----------


## Kadauna

joj katka, ma bolje je pomaknuti transfer nego riskirati pojačavanje hipera...... bit će to ok, pomalo, naši su twinsi smrzlići  :Heart:  :Heart: 

no nisu ti ništa javili iz labosa? Znaš li kakva je situacija tamo?

----------


## katka22

> joj katka, ma bolje je pomaknuti transfer nego riskirati pojačavanje hipera...... bit će to ok, pomalo, naši su twinsi smrzlići 
> 
> no nisu ti ništa javili iz labosa? Znaš li kakva je situacija tamo?


Svih 12 su i dalje tu i djeluju perspektivno...ne znam sto ce nas docekati sutra. Toga me ustvari jedino strah s obzirom na iskustvo  prosli put...
Ma znam sve, svih rizika transfera sam svjesna...ovo sam se valjda morala ispuhati, prihvatiti sta ja znam...

----------


## katka22

Valjda nitko u ovoj situaciji ne moze pobjeci od tog tupog osjecaja razocaranja u kojem ustvari ne krivis nikog za nista...samo si tuzan jer si se eto mucio i bockao mjesec i pol i na kraju bez transfera...i jos nesto, ovisno koliko dobijemo embrija, kakva im je praksa smrzavanja? Smrzavaju li jedan po jedan ili idu u paru? Ja sam nekako donijela cvrstu odluku da zelim vracati jedan embrij.

----------


## sretnaofca

Katka, vjerujem da ti je skroz tuzno i razocaravajuce ako nece biti transfera, ali isto tako i vjerujem da si realna i razumijes da nije pametno vracati embrije ako je hiper u tijeku..no, pricekajmo sutra sto ce ti reci dr. Nista na silu skoro nikad ne urodi plodom. Kak se veli...strpljen, spasen! Bit ce kako mora biti!
A ja ti fakat ne znam koji je princip smrzavanja, ali mislim da sam negdje procitala da idu u paru, nisam ziher za to.
Bus sutra sve saznala, pa uz obavezan izvjestaj o svom statusu, sjeti se napisati kako smrzavaju!
Drzim fige!!! :fige:

----------


## Argente

Koliko ja znam, po defaultu smrzavaju po 2, tako da bi ti trebala naglasiti da želiš da ti ih smrznu posebno.

----------


## Kadauna

Katka22 sretno dalje i javljaj info iz labosa....... bit će tu lijepih zametaka, mora...... 

Zamrzavanje pojedinačno svakog zametka je nažalost preskupo da bi to po defaultu radili, svakako izrazi svoju želju tamo... vjerujem da bi mogli poštivati.

----------


## milasova8

Nazalost,zamrzavaju u paru bas zbog toga sta nemaju sredstava da idu na pojedinacno zamrzavanje.
Zbog moje situacije u prvoj trudnoci i moje izricite zelje da idem na transfer jedne blastice dugo sam sa embriolozima o tome razgovarala i nazalost nisu mi bili u mogucnosti ispuniti zelju..
Tako da me sada ceka ono sto sam silno htjela izbjeci a to je transfer dvije blastice..
Ali zamrzavaju jednu dobru i jednu losiju pa na taj nacin pokusavaju smanjiti broj viseplodnih trudnoca

----------


## katka22

Evo me s dobrim vijestima  :Smile: 
Dakle, imamo 4 izvrsne blastice i 2 malo losije. Smrzavaju po dvije dok imaju paran broj, ne po defaultu nego po njihovoj kvaliteti. Tako da ce mi ove losije kombinirati sa izvrsnima. Imat cemo 3*2 i to je tri transfera i ja sam ustvari presretna jer je to 50% oplodjenih. Svjesna da cemo vracati po dva, to mi je u ovom trenu manje vazno, ali znam i da nisu svi vrhunske kvalitete pa i nemaju iste sanse. Transfer je sigurno odgodjen za minimalno jedan ciklus, ovisit ce o mom oporavku. A kako bi ja voljela ako je moguce odraditi prvi do jeseni, racunam da cu kroz ljeto negdje to ugurati uskladjujuci se s njihovim rasporedima godisnjih. Rekla mi je predivna Gabi iz laba da oni rade stalno, cijelo ljeto te da samo trebam vidjeti tko je od lijecnika kad na GO. 
Jutros sam obavila uzv i izvadila E2 koji je ipak jos jucer bio ogroman. Jajnici su jako veliki, tekucine ima iako ne puno. Danas se osjecam fizicki onako napola, nekako me puno muce cudni bolovi visoko u prsima, kao da imam gastritis i imam problem sa kiselinom, sto inace nemam. Pritisak mi je jos jak i ustvari cu prije nego odem doma napraviti kod njih krvnu sliku i pokupit otpusne papire. 
Djevojcice hvala vam svima na podrsci...

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga, tu ces uvijek naici na podrsku!
Ajde bas mi je drago da ima lijepih i kvalitetnih blastica. Sad odradi jos sto moras u Zg i onda dolje na sunce i skupljanje dobrih vibri i energije za transfer!

Ja cekam pregled 3.7., i fakat se nadam da cu vec krajem 9.mj moci u ponovni postupak, tak sam si isplanirala u glavi  :Smile:  ali vidjet cemo sto ce Kasum reci!

Cujemo se i citamo!  :Wink:

----------


## mimi_mimi

Pozdrav ekipi,
evo da se i ja pridružim

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok Mimi i dobrodosla!!

Ja eto odradila pregled danas, dobila hrpu hormona za izvaditi kroz ljeto, ponoviti markere, papu i briseve ne moram jer vrijede do 11mj..
3.9. moram doci na pregled i uzv i dogovor za stimulaciju s kojom bi krenuli krajem 9., pocetkom 10.mj. ovisno kak ce M doci!
Brzo ce to vrijeme proci..malo mora, malo planina! 
Pitanje-koliko vrijedi interna uputnica za vadjenje krvi na Rebru?? Dala mi ih sestra danas, a ici cu vadit tek iduci mj..

Katka, kako si?

----------


## sretnaofca

Mimi, koja je tvoja prica i kakva je situacija? Reci nam malo o sebi  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Bok Mimi i dobrodosla!!
> 
> Ja eto odradila pregled danas, dobila hrpu hormona za izvaditi kroz ljeto, ponoviti markere, papu i briseve ne moram jer vrijede do 11mj..
> 3.9. moram doci na pregled i uzv i dogovor za stimulaciju s kojom bi krenuli krajem 9., pocetkom 10.mj. ovisno kak ce M doci!
> Brzo ce to vrijeme proci..malo mora, malo planina! 
> Pitanje-koliko vrijedi interna uputnica za vadjenje krvi na Rebru?? Dala mi ih sestra danas, a ici cu vadit tek iduci mj..
> 
> Katka, kako si?


Hej draga!
Drago mi je da si u akciji, brzo ce jesen. Nisam ti sigurna za uputnicu, ja sam te stvari uvijek odradjivala odmah.
Ja sam sad vec stvarno ok. Osim povremenoh probadanja u jajnicima, malog pritiska i nesto napuhnutosti osjecam se skroz ok. Zasad sam jos na bolovanju, nisam se osjecala najbolje za povratak na posao zbog cudnog pritiska pri duljem sjedenju, a posao mi je uredski. Krenuli su i simptomi PMS-a, ocekujem jaci ciklus s obzirom na njih. Grudi uzasno osjetljive i broj vece, jedina stvarna uspomena na kolicinu svega sto sam ubrizgala/unijela u sebe protekli mjesec. Vec sam i u laganom planiranju FET-a koji poprilicno nestrpljivo iscekujem i bas mu se veselim. Nisam sigurna, ali pretpostavljam da moram pauzirati sad ovaj prvi ciklus, jel tako? Ja bi najradije odmah otrcala po mrvu. Kontajtirat cu doktoricu pa cu vidjeti sto kaze. 

Mimi, dobrodosla! Reci nam malo o sebi, tu smo za sva pitanja ako ih imas.

----------


## sretnaofca

Joj i ja sam sretna zbog novog postupka, vrijeme ce samo proletjeti! Za uputnicu sam saznala, ona vrijedi hmm necu reci neograniceno (odnosno dok vrijedi sama D1) ali vrijedit ce dok moram ici vaditi krv. 

Ja vjerujem Katka, da bi bilo dobro da pustis ovu M da prodje i sa iducom krenes u pripreme za FET, ali def je najpametnije konzultirati se sa dr! Pazi na njihove g.o., meni je dr rekao da je kod njih u 8.mj pustos zbog g.o.-ova, tak da se raspitas na vrijeme.
A kaj se tice cica, isuse boze, imam isti problem! Od tih hormona su mi se povecale za 1 broj sigurno  :Laughing:  imam osjecaj da idu prvo cice pa onda idem ja haha 
Valjda ce splasnut jer mi je bas nekak cudno s njima, pogotovo kad imam neku svijetlu majicu, a grudnjak novi bome nebum kupovala :D

Nadam se da cemo ostati u kontaktu i kroz ljeto, kako ce tko moci neka pise....

----------


## Hope1234

sretnaofca i te kako će vrijeme proletiti...i onda u nove pobjede...
Katka najbitnije je da se sada osmoriš,da ti se tijelo pripremi i da mrve dođu na sigurno.
Ja sam odradila svoje konzultacije,mislili da idem odmah u postupak ali zbog nevažećih markera (starijih od 6 mj) odgodili smo za 7 mjesec...
Naručili su me 17.7 po lijekove i s nestepljenjem čekam treću sreću...

----------


## katka22

> Joj i ja sam sretna zbog novog postupka, vrijeme ce samo proletjeti! Za uputnicu sam saznala, ona vrijedi hmm necu reci neograniceno (odnosno dok vrijedi sama D1) ali vrijedit ce dok moram ici vaditi krv. 
> 
> Ja vjerujem Katka, da bi bilo dobro da pustis ovu M da prodje i sa iducom krenes u pripreme za FET, ali def je najpametnije konzultirati se sa dr! Pazi na njihove g.o., meni je dr rekao da je kod njih u 8.mj pustos zbog g.o.-ova, tak da se raspitas na vrijeme.
> A kaj se tice cica, isuse boze, imam isti problem! Od tih hormona su mi se povecale za 1 broj sigurno  imam osjecaj da idu prvo cice pa onda idem ja haha 
> Valjda ce splasnut jer mi je bas nekak cudno s njima, pogotovo kad imam neku svijetlu majicu, a grudnjak novi bome nebum kupovala :D
> 
> Nadam se da cemo ostati u kontaktu i kroz ljeto, kako ce tko moci neka pise....


Dr. kaze da ovisi o mom ciklusu, odnosno da nema prepreke. S obzirom da cu napraviti neki kontrolni uzv nakon menzisa kod mog dr, vidjet cemo hocemo li pauzirati ili ne. Ma ne zuri se meni, mjesec gore dolje mi ne znaci puno, ali do jeseni bi svakako trebala pokusati prvi FET.
Sto se tice njihovog rada kroz ljeto, vecina ih ide na GO u kolovozu, sad u 7. cini mi se vecina radi normalno, barem prvu polovicu mjeseca. Ako se ne varam, mislim da mi je netko na odjelu rekao da je dr. Skrgetic tamo u kolovozu “dezurna” kad sam pitala za mogucnosti FET-a. A lab ionako radi stalno. 
Da se razumijemo, ja se ne zalim na moje cice. Inace patim za njima jer su mi nakon dugog dojenja mog frajera (3 godine rastezanja) ostale samo pola sjene nekadasnjeg ponosa. Bas sam im se razveselila kad su se vratile. Izgledaju bolje nego ikad.  :Smile: 




> sretnaofca i te kako će vrijeme proletiti...i onda u nove pobjede...
> Katka najbitnije je da se sada osmoriš,da ti se tijelo pripremi i da mrve dođu na sigurno.
> Ja sam odradila svoje konzultacije,mislili da idem odmah u postupak ali zbog nevažećih markera (starijih od 6 mj) odgodili smo za 7 mjesec...
> Naručili su me 17.7 po lijekove i s nestepljenjem čekam treću sreću...


Bravo za novi pokusaj! Super da ima akcije i kroz ljeto, da se radja sto vise proljetnih beba. Javljaj obavezno razvoj situacije.
Tipkamo se i na dalje, naravno!

----------


## mimi_mimi

[QUOTE=sretnaofca;3051620]Mimi, koja je tvoja prica i kakva je situacija? Reci nam malo o sebi  :Smile: [/QUOTE

Ne znam zašto mi je objavio samo 1. rečenicu prošlog komentara?
Nakon 3. AIH trenutno smo u iščekivanju bete. Ako ništa ne bude od toga, onda na jesen na IVF ili što već. M-oligozoospermija, ja PCOS. Dosad stimulirana Femarom 5 mg, ovaj mjesec sam imala prvotno puno folikula, a na kraju 2 dominatna.

----------


## katka22

> Ne znam zašto mi je objavio samo 1. rečenicu prošlog komentara?
> Nakon 3. AIH trenutno smo u iščekivanju bete. Ako ništa ne bude od toga, onda na jesen na IVF ili što već. M-oligozoospermija, ja PCOS. Dosad stimulirana Femarom 5 mg, ovaj mjesec sam imala prvotno puno folikula, a na kraju 2 dominatna.


Objavljuje ti postove s malom odgodom pošto si nova članica pa ti objave prolaze odobrenja administratorica. Mislim da će ti nakon 10 objavljenih postova sve ići odmah, samo piši. 
Sretno sa betom, javi!

----------


## katka22

Evo curke, stiglo vrijeme mog prvog uzv nakon prošlog postupka i hipera. Skroz sam se oporavila, ko nova i spremna za nove pobjede. Kako ste vi?
U četvrtak imam uzv pa ćemo vidjeti hoćemo li nastaviti u ovom ciklusu. Po onome što sam pričala sa dr mislim da planira FET u prirodnom ciklusu bez ikakvih injekcija i sl. jer mi je spomenula vodeći folikul. Nemam friških iskustava s FET-om pa ustvari i ne znam što očekivati...i nekako mi je baš drago da je tako da imam što manje stvari za razbijati glavu s njima.
Što se tiče ponašanja u takvom postupku, s obzirom na ljeto, mogu li se ja kupati u moru nakon transfera?

----------


## sretnaofca

O pa super Katka! Tvoj fet je fakat brzo stigao!
A za kupanje u moru, pa meni je dr rekao nakon et da sad 10 dana, odn do bete mirujem-nema odnosa, napora, dugog stajanja na mjestu, kupanja i sl. I da mi nije rekao to, logicno mi je da se treba malo odmoriti od nekih stvari bar do bete.
Sretno i javljaj dalje kako napredujes!

----------


## katka22

> O pa super Katka! Tvoj fet je fakat brzo stigao!
> A za kupanje u moru, pa meni je dr rekao nakon et da sad 10 dana, odn do bete mirujem-nema odnosa, napora, dugog stajanja na mjestu, kupanja i sl. I da mi nije rekao to, logicno mi je da se treba malo odmoriti od nekih stvari bar do bete.
> Sretno i javljaj dalje kako napredujes!


Nije još sigurno hoće li biti FET ovaj mjesec, sutra tek idem na uzv da vidimo stanje, ako bude zadovoljavajući ovulatorni ciklus trebali bi ići do kraja.
A ne znam...nekako si razmišljam da to mirovanje bez indikacija nikad nikome ništa nije donijelo. Ok, oni mirovanje na otpusnom pismu moraju napisati jer dosta žena koristi mogućnost bolovanja nakon transfera, uključujući i mene, ali iz razloga što je tu potrebniji psihički odmor, a ne fizički. Znaš, razmišljam o tome na način kako žene ostaju prirodno trudne svaki dan i u toj najranijoj fazi nemaju uglavnom pojma da se nešto u tijelu događa i ponašaju se potpuno normalno kao i inače. Potpomognuta trudnoća je u fazi nakon transfera identična prirodnoj i mislim da je samo stvar u psihi pacijentice - da si ti napravila sve što si mogla da uspije. A ruku na srce, mi tu ne možemo napraviti ništa. Ja se fizički osjećam kao da sam stimulaciju odradila prije barem 6 mjeseci, nikakvih očitih tragova nema, niti bolova ni sl. Vidjet ću naravno sa mojom dr što ona misli o tome, ali uglavnom primjenjujem njezin dosadašnji savjet - radi ono što te veseli i zbog čega se dobro osjećaš, naravno u granicama normale.
Kako si ti? Jesi li što pokrenula ili uglavnom odmaraš?

----------


## sretnaofca

E baš tako kako si napisala-radi ono što te veseli i zbog čega se dobro osjećaš, naravno u granicama normale! 
Ja sam ok, osim što sam u iščekivanje menge pa sam napuhnuta i baš me jajnici bole, kičma-ali to je kod mene standardno par dana prije, ne žalim se  :Smile: 

Nisam baš ništa pokretala, uopće mi se niti ne da..čekam sredinu 8.mj da krenem sa vađenjem krvi, da sam spremna za pregled 3.9.! 

Sad ne razmišljam o ničemu, još tjedan i pol do početka g.o. i mozak na pašu!

P.S. Trebam vaditi prolaktin, tsh, antitijela štitanjače na Rebru, pa ako tko zna treba li se naručivati za to i gdje se to točno vadi? Znam da je štitnjača u podrumu na nuklearnoj ali budući imam i prolaktin, ne znam di trebam ići a da me 2 puta ne pikaju...

----------


## milasova8

Katka u kojoj si fazi? 
Meni vjerovatno u pon.transfer FET..

----------


## jolkica

Bok cure, da li znate koliko se cca ceka na I.konzultacije kod Vrčića? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Malaroza22

Pozdrav cure,
Molim vas pomoć
Da li za prvi specijalisticki pregled moram imati uputnicu ili se samo narucim i platim?
Od nalaza imam papa testove zadnjih par godina koji su uredni i nalaze uzv-a od svoje privatne ginekologice te sam prosle godine vadila hormone (nizak progesteron pila Duphaston). Muz je radio prosle godine spermiogram koji je uredan. 
Znaci da li se mogu naruciti preko maila ili osobno bez uputnice za prvi pregled i onda me dr. nakon prvog pregleda posalje na daljnje pretrage koje su potrebne za ulazak u postupak potpomognute? Da li je moguce onda te pretrage obaviti u pretrovoj u dnevnoj bolnici?
Hvala

----------


## katka22

> Katka u kojoj si fazi? 
> Meni vjerovatno u pon.transfer FET..


Hej...ja nažalost otkazujem ovaj pokušaj. Do subote je sve bilo super, imala sam vodeći folikul na lijevom jajniku od 17mm, endo je taj 10.dc bio 6mm, ali nažalost jučer na 12.dc endo je pao na 4mm i taj folikul je nestao. Ostala ih hrpa veličine 8-9 mm obostrano. Ne znam što bi rekla što se desilo (možda anovulatorni ciklus?), ali uglavnom otkazali smo pokušaj ovaj mjesec. Krećem u akciju ponovo sljedeći mjesec, ali vjerojatno uz neku strategiju potpore estrofemom ili slično. 
Kakva je kod tebe procedura? Kakvo je stanje na folikulometrijama? Ideš li u skroz prirodnom ciklusu ili uzimaš nešto? Nama je bio plan prirodno ali evo, iznenadilo me ovo naglo stanjenje endometrija ovako rano.

----------


## katka22

> Pozdrav cure,
> Molim vas pomoć
> Da li za prvi specijalisticki pregled moram imati uputnicu ili se samo narucim i platim?
> Od nalaza imam papa testove zadnjih par godina koji su uredni i nalaze uzv-a od svoje privatne ginekologice te sam prosle godine vadila hormone (nizak progesteron pila Duphaston). Muz je radio prosle godine spermiogram koji je uredan. 
> Znaci da li se mogu naruciti preko maila ili osobno bez uputnice za prvi pregled i onda me dr. nakon prvog pregleda posalje na daljnje pretrage koje su potrebne za ulazak u postupak potpomognute? Da li je moguce onda te pretrage obaviti u pretrovoj u dnevnoj bolnici?
> Hvala


Malaroza dobrodošla! 
Upravo tako kako si rekla, tražiš D1 uputnicu od svog socijalnog ginekologa i ona ti pokriva apsolutno sve pretrage koje ti specijalist traži. To možeš sve obaviti i u Petrovoj jer su ti oni dužni izdati interne uputnice. Ali, ako nisi iz Zg npr. možeš ti pretrage koje ti specijalist zatraži obaviti i kod svog ginekologa doma ili privatno, kako ti je lakše. U principu, D1 uputnica ti vrijedi godinu dana i s njom možeš obaviti apsolutno sve osnovno za postupak. Za neke izvanredne ili netipične stvari opet uzimaš uputnice kod svog ginekologa. I pošto ideš preko HZZO s uputnicom imaš šifru liječenja neplodnosti N97 na njoj i ona ti pokriva sve troškove, ne plaćaš ništa. Mislim da ti ne treba ni dopunsko za te osnovne stvari s tom šifrom.

----------


## katka22

A što se tiče naručivanja, mislim da možeš i mailom iako ja nažalost mail ne znam, ali im trebaš opet poslati skeniranu uputnicu. A možeš i otići osobno na odjel i zapisati se kod sestara s napomenom kod kojeg doktora želiš.

----------


## Malaroza22

Zbunilo me na njihovoj internet stranici jer pise da se prvo ide na taj prvi pregled pa onda nisam bila sigurna da li mi trebaju dvije uputnice jedna za taj prvi pregled jedna za pretrage a kako sam citala po forumu naisla sam na neke postove u kojem cure pisu da su se samo narucile na prvi pregled bez uputnice i platile 100 kn...uf..  :Smile:  
Znaci uzmem tu D1 uputnicu i sa njom sve obavim, odlicno!
Hvala ti puno!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Malaroza* naručuješ se putem maila na: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr, ali potrebna ti je uputnica D1 ili uputnica za prvi pregled, koju god od te dvije imaš i to prilažeš. Ako dođeš osobno, koliko se ja sjećam došla sam osobno bez uputnice za prvi pregled i tražila prvi slobodni termin, pitaju te kod kojeg dr. želiš ili ako nemaš posebnih želja, dodijele te prvom slobodnom. Kad sam došla na prvi pregled, donijela sam D1 uputnicu.

Svi ovi nalazi koje imaš su za Petrovu prestari i ponovit ćeš ih sve, od pape, briseva nadalje, sve tamo možeš napraviti u sklopu D1 uputnice, ja sam tako sve napravila. Jedino muž mora spermiogram negdje privatno, jer im je aparat za rađenje pretrage spermiogram u kvaru do daljnjega.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Katka* sad si me zbunila. Znam da si trebala u idućem ciklusu na FET, a sad spominješ da ideš u prirodnom ciklusu, pa ti se dogodio nagli pad endometrija. Misliš li i dalje na FET, a ovo "prirodni ciklus" se odnosi na ne uzimanje nikakvih lijekova za endometrij? Žao mi je što ne ide sve po planu. Da te utješim, ni kod mene niš ne ide, ja sam imala pa valjda 3 anovulatorna ciklusa zaredom, stoga sam odustala od svega trenutno i zapisala se za 9 mj. za dalje. Nadam se da će se do tad jajnici malo regulirati bez potrebe da uzimam ikakve pilule ili lijekove.

----------


## Malaroza22

Cure hvala na pomoci  :Wink:

----------


## katka22

> *Katka* sad si me zbunila. Znam da si trebala u idućem ciklusu na FET, a sad spominješ da ideš u prirodnom ciklusu, pa ti se dogodio nagli pad endometrija. Misliš li i dalje na FET, a ovo "prirodni ciklus" se odnosi na ne uzimanje nikakvih lijekova za endometrij? Žao mi je što ne ide sve po planu. Da te utješim, ni kod mene niš ne ide, ja sam imala pa valjda 3 anovulatorna ciklusa zaredom, stoga sam odustala od svega trenutno i zapisala se za 9 mj. za dalje. Nadam se da će se do tad jajnici malo regulirati bez potrebe da uzimam ikakve pilule ili lijekove.


Da, mislim na FET bez ikakve terapije u kojem smo trebali otpratiti ovulaciju i napraviti ET 5 dana nakon. Zato ga zovem prirodni ciklus. Nije bilo govora o nikakvoj terapiji nego se prati taj folikul i endometrij. I desilo se sto se desilo...ja ti stvarno ne znam nista o tome, iskustvo koje imam bilo je davno i zbog okolnosti puno drugacije. Pokusat cemo pratiti i u sljedecem ciklusu pa cemo vidjeti. 
Ja sam u situacijama poput tvoje obavezno par mjeseci pila pilule, kod mene je to bio jedini nacin uspostavljanja reda u ciklusima. Nemam zadnje vrijeme ni s tim problema.

----------


## milasova8

Katka, meni je receno da tek dva ciklusa nakon hipera idemo u FET bas zbog toga sto je tesko popratiti koji od hrpe malih folikula je onaj pravi i koji ce ovulirati..
Tako da iduci ciklus ce biti sve lakse i bit ce puno bolje i uvjerena sam da se nece ovo ponoviti.
Mi smo u prirodnom FETu evo danas 16dc je ovulacija potvrdena , endo 11 mm i sve se cini savrseno pogodno za transfer..
Transfer 2 blastice je u ponedjeljak i sada cvrsto vjerujem da je to to..

Curke sretno i strpljivo!

----------


## Hope1234

Evo drage moje jucer sam isla po lijekove... Doza je u frizideru na sigurnom cekam M i krećem...Nadam se da je treća sreća...
Svima koje ste u postupku nadam se da će biti uspješno...

----------


## katka22

> Katka, meni je receno da tek dva ciklusa nakon hipera idemo u FET bas zbog toga sto je tesko popratiti koji od hrpe malih folikula je onaj pravi i koji ce ovulirati..
> Tako da iduci ciklus ce biti sve lakse i bit ce puno bolje i uvjerena sam da se nece ovo ponoviti.
> Mi smo u prirodnom FETu evo danas 16dc je ovulacija potvrdena , endo 11 mm i sve se cini savrseno pogodno za transfer..
> Transfer 2 blastice je u ponedjeljak i sada cvrsto vjerujem da je to to..
> 
> Curke sretno i strpljivo!


Mislim da mi je najveća osobna mana upravo nestrpljivost... inače sam poprilično proračunata u organizaciji bilo čega i ovaj osjećaj nemoći koji me prati u postupcima me izluđuje. Ali da, upozorena sam da ćemo vidjeti kako i kada će se stvari poklopiti. Nadam se da će u sljedećem pokušaju stvari ići lakše. Tebi draga želim svu sreću s transferom u ponedjeljak...




> Evo drage moje jucer sam isla po lijekove... Doza je u frizideru na sigurnom cekam M i krećem...Nadam se da je treća sreća...
> Svima koje ste u postupku nadam se da će biti uspješno...


Za treću sreću!  :pivo:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

> Da, mislim na FET bez ikakve terapije u kojem smo trebali otpratiti ovulaciju i napraviti ET 5 dana nakon. Zato ga zovem prirodni ciklus. Nije bilo govora o nikakvoj terapiji nego se prati taj folikul i endometrij. I desilo se sto se desilo...ja ti stvarno ne znam nista o tome, iskustvo koje imam bilo je davno i zbog okolnosti puno drugacije. Pokusat cemo pratiti i u sljedecem ciklusu pa cemo vidjeti. 
> Ja sam u situacijama poput tvoje obavezno par mjeseci pila pilule, kod mene je to bio jedini nacin uspostavljanja reda u ciklusima. Nemam zadnje vrijeme ni s tim problema.


Puno sreće draga u sljedećem ciklusu, mi ne možemo znati zašto je to dobro za tebe, ali sigurna sam da će se sve posložiti baš onako kako treba.  :Heart:  Što se tiče mene, ja sam protivnik pilula i ne želim ih uzimati, imam ružna iskustva i osobno mislim da su zaista u mom slučaju više štetne nego korisne. Uostalom, bila sam neki dan opet na pregledu, stigli nalazi p4 7 dpo (vadila sam krv 23 dc) i napokon je doktorica sretna jer se dogodila ovulacija, baš kao što je i predvidjela tjedan ranije na uzv. Dakle 3 ciklusa se O nije događala, i sad napokon dobre vijesti! Dogovorile smo termin za 9 mjesec kad krećemo u postupke, nekako se nadam da će mi se tokom ljeta sve posložiti, sad su sigurno ti nerupturirani folikuli napokon otišli s jajnika i sve se očistilo, jer je menga bila ekstremna u svakom smislu :D 

A sad, godišnji od svega, pa kako Bog da.
Sretno cure i čujemo se!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Hope* Sretno do neba!  :Heart:

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok curke! Nadam se da uzivate u ljetu i da se opustate i skupljate vitamin D i dobru energiju za jesen i nove pobjede! 
Ja sam jucer odradila uzv, sve je super nakon punkcije, jajnici bez cista, jedino u maternici ima nesto zaostalog krvarenja, vjerojatno sam zato i imala neki pritisak i cudne bolove. Dobila Duphastone za slijedeca 2 ciklusa, i 3.9. na pregled i dogovor za iduci postupak.. vrijeme prebrzo prolazi..
Ima li kakvih novosti, netko je u postupku? 
Pisite da budemo u toku  :Wink:

----------


## Hope1234

Moji lijekovi su spremni,čekaju u frižideru.Očekujem menzis kroz koji dan i kako sam već napisala treća sreća nadam se...vrijeme prolazi stvarno brzo,iza mene je godina dana uskoro postupaka a čini se kao da je prvi bio tek neki dan.Za sada sam stvarno zadovoljna Petrovom- je da si naručen u cca 11:45 a dođes na red nakon sat ali to je za sada najdulje čekanje.Možda je i sreća što sve nalaze imam koji vrijede pa nisam morala sve to obavljati.Za sada mi se čini da nisu neke velike gužve postupaka ili sam ja tako samo stekla dojam.Neki su odlučili odmarati,upijati sunce,puniti baterije za jesen a ja sam svoj godišnji odlučila iskoristiti još jednim postupkom.Svima držim fige,što manje živciranja i javljat ću napredke...

----------


## katka22

Hej djevojčice...
nakon kratkog godišnjeg i malo odmora, moje misli se okreću prema očekivanom ciklusu za koji dan i novom pokušaju praćenja s ciljem odrađivanja FET-a kroz kolovoz. Vjerujem da nema gužvi na odjelu sada, ipak je većina dr. kroz kolovoz na GO, a i pacijenti su nekako navikli na tu ljetnu pauzu. Ja ću kao i ti Hope baš sad okušati sreću nadam se.
Nadam se da ste sve ok i pune planova za dalje..

----------


## Hope1234

Držim fige...za jedan lijepi krug plusica

----------


## milasova8

Sretno cure sa postupcima! 
Meni nijw uopce bila guzva,bila sam u FETU u ovom mjesecu..
Transfer odraden sve ukupno za pola sata..
Usla u kliniku odmah na stol transfer obavljen pol sata lezanja i doma..
Milina. 
Evo mi na moru uzivamo odmaramo..
Danas 7dnt i mogu reci da mi dani bas lijepo prolaze bez opterecenja..
Bilo krvarenje 4dnt,vjerujem da je to bilo implatacijsko i bas se nadamo uspjehu konacno ovog puta. 
Nemam niti jedan test kod sebe a ljekarna mi je poprilicno daleko pa mi se nekako neda hodati po ovoj vrucini do tamo..
Uglavnom,sretno svima i vjerujem da cemo sve vidjeti plusice!

----------


## Hope1234

Kako ste drage moje? Uživate negdje na moru,u suncu?
Evo dns mi je 6 dan stimulacije,jutros bila kontrola i na uzv-u hladan tuš. Saml tri folikula na lijevom jajniku.desni ništa.Definitivno šok,ne znam šta očekivati.Doktor mi je postavio pitanje za moj amh za koji se nadam da nije mogao tako drastično pasti nakon niti godinu dana,dva stimulirana postupka!!! 0Nekako bih se rađe tješila da je u pitanju loša stimulacija!!! 
Do srijede isčekivanje,nadam se da će se pojaviti još koji

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga, ne brini nista, jos stignu narasti folikuli! Meni je 6dc bio jedan jedini folikul, a 3 dana kasnije na uzv 12 komada! Tak da postoji nada! 
Javi kako je proslo!
Ja sam na go, odmaram, punim baterije..
Bas mi je zavrsila druga menga nakon stimulacije, i umorila me skroz, trajala je 6 dana, curilo ko iz kabla plus bolovi i spazmi koje inache nikad nemam..ali neka, bar bu se iscistilo sve za novi postupak..
Uskoro se vracam u zg, pa cu kroz 2 tjedna krenut sa brisevima, vadjenjem krvi i 9.mj bu zacas tu!

----------


## Hope1234

Nadam se tome..baš sam se rastužila kad me pitao za amh..a stvarno nisam cula da tako brzo nekome pada,a čitala sam da stimulacija minimalno snižava..sad tko će znati...hvala ti...odmori

----------


## sretna.koza

Pozz svima ☺️  kako uskoro i mi krećemo sa postupkom smatrala sam pemetnim da vam se pridružim, vidim da se dijele dobre informacije

----------


## Hope1234

Evo mene...dns 9 dnc...uzv - bolje... Na lijevom jajniku ostala tri,a na drugom se pojavila 4...razlicitih su velicina..vodeci od 17 mm cemo predpostavljam zanemariti i cekati ostale koji su u rasponu od 10-15 mm.nista jos ne znam.dobila sam jos gonala,u petak opet kontrola.usput mi krvnicki dns izvadili krv,bila na dog i pregledu kod anesteziologa
Izluđuje me aljkavost i čekanje ali što je tu je..

----------


## milasova8

Hope1234,drzim fige da dobijete cim vise zrelih js! 

Ja danas vadila betu na 16dnt,sutra rezultati..
Test bio pozitivan 9 i 11 dnt..

----------


## sretna.koza

Helou helo

----------


## sretna.koza

Ugl početkom rujna krećem sa pikanjem i iskreno toga me najviše strah, nemam pojma kako ću se uspjet sama bosti

----------


## Hope1234

Ma to je to milasova8.... Pozitivni testovi,ti si dobro...to je najbitnije

----------


## katka22

> Kako ste drage moje? Uživate negdje na moru,u suncu?
> Evo dns mi je 6 dan stimulacije,jutros bila kontrola i na uzv-u hladan tuš. Saml tri folikula na lijevom jajniku.desni ništa.Definitivno šok,ne znam šta očekivati.Doktor mi je postavio pitanje za moj amh za koji se nadam da nije mogao tako drastično pasti nakon niti godinu dana,dva stimulirana postupka!!! 0Nekako bih se rađe tješila da je u pitanju loša stimulacija!!! 
> Do srijede isčekivanje,nadam se da će se pojaviti još koji


Naravno da ce se pojaviti jos, vidjet ces. Pojacat ce i produzit stimulaciju i sve ce bit ok. 




> Hope1234,drzim fige da dobijete cim vise zrelih js! 
> 
> Ja danas vadila betu na 16dnt,sutra rezultati..
> Test bio pozitivan 9 i 11 dnt..


Trudnice nasa...evo i mene za tobom nadam se...

Kod mene jucer 1. dc, od danas krenula sa estrofemom 3*2mg dnevno. Sljedeci tjedan 1.uzv kod dr. Lane posto je moja na GO. Veselim se ovom pokusaju, nekako sam mirnija s obzirom da idemo s tim kontroliranim ciklusom pa se nadam da nece biti negativnih iznenadjenja s endometrijem kao prosli mjesec. Nikad s njim nisam imala problema pa to pripisujem situaciji nakon stimulacije i hipera, ciscenju organizma i slicno. 
Zna li koja od vas kako bi sad to trebalo izgledati s tim artificijelnim ciklusom? Mislim na pracenje ciklusa, kolicinu uzv i kad ustvari mogu ocekivati potencijalni transfer? Kao sto sam rekla, 9. dc imam prvi uzv. Hoce li tu biti i vadjenja krvi, hoce li cesto ponavljati uzv nakon toga? Moram se znati isplanirati zbog odlazaka u Zg.

----------


## milasova8

Katka,ja sam imala uzv svaki dan ali zato sto je prirodan ciklus bio..
Kod tebe ce vjerovatno biti 2 uzv i transfer ce biti kod odgovarajuce debljine endometrija..ne znam dali se vadi krv,mislim da ne jer je tu kljucan faktor taj endometrij.
Sretno!! Vjerujem da je ovaj put dobitan za tebe!

----------


## aska

Evo Katka da ti ja odgovorim jer sam sada ja imala takav FET.Nema vadjenja krvi,nema cak ni cesto uzv ako sve ide po planu.Ja sam imala samo jedan.Dosla sam 10 dc.Tad se gleda debljina endometrija.Ako je endometrij dovoljne debljine (mislim oko 8 mm barem) taj dan se zamislja kao ovulacija i uvode se Utrogestani i nakon 5 dana dodjes na transfer.Meni je po tome transfer bio 15 dc.Dakle,pratit ce ti debljinu endometrija,kad oni procijene da je endometrij zadovoljavajuci uvodis Utrogestane.E sad,sve zavisi od tvog endometrija.Mozes kao ja odmah imati dobar i imati samo jedan uzv a mozes ih imati vise dok endometrij ne zadovoljava.Sve u svemu psihicki i fizicki punoooo lakse i jednostavnije.Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna.koza

Nova ovdje.
Uskoro krećemo s postupkom pa isčitavam veša iskustva ☺️

----------


## sretna.koza

Zašto mi uporno ne prolaze postovi?

----------


## katka22

> Evo Katka da ti ja odgovorim jer sam sada ja imala takav FET.Nema vadjenja krvi,nema cak ni cesto uzv ako sve ide po planu.Ja sam imala samo jedan.Dosla sam 10 dc.Tad se gleda debljina endometrija.Ako je endometrij dovoljne debljine (mislim oko 8 mm barem) taj dan se zamislja kao ovulacija i uvode se Utrogestani i nakon 5 dana dodjes na transfer.Meni je po tome transfer bio 15 dc.Dakle,pratit ce ti debljinu endometrija,kad oni procijene da je endometrij zadovoljavajuci uvodis Utrogestane.E sad,sve zavisi od tvog endometrija.Mozes kao ja odmah imati dobar i imati samo jedan uzv a mozes ih imati vise dok endometrij ne zadovoljava.Sve u svemu psihicki i fizicki punoooo lakse i jednostavnije.Sretno


Tako nekako sam i pretpostavljala. 
S obzirom na uzv planiran za 9.dc vjerojatno ce vec vidjeti i moci procijeniti stanje. 
Stvarno zvuci puno lakse i jednostavnije, manje stresno. Transfer oko sredine ciklusa zvuci pravo super jer mi je taman tad rodjendan, nadamo se da ce biti plodonosan. Ocekivani termin poroda oko muzevog rodjendana :Very Happy: ...ma neki pozitiivni datumi se ovaj put poklapaju savrseno. Nek nam Bog pomogne, nadam se i ja da je ovo dobitni pokusaj...hvala vam curke.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Nazalost,zamrzavaju u paru bas zbog toga sta nemaju sredstava da idu na pojedinacno zamrzavanje.
> Zbog moje situacije u prvoj trudnoci i moje izricite zelje da idem na transfer jedne blastice dugo sam sa embriolozima o tome razgovarala i nazalost nisu mi bili u mogucnosti ispuniti zelju..
> Tako da me sada ceka ono sto sam silno htjela izbjeci a to je transfer dvije blastice..
> Ali zamrzavaju jednu dobru i jednu losiju pa na taj nacin pokusavaju smanjiti broj viseplodnih trudnoca


Milasova čestitam na poz. beti!  :Smile:  
Sretno i sigurno za dalje ~~~~~~

Čitam ovo gore i ne vjerujem. Znači, u Petrovoj nisu poštovali tvoju izričitu volju za transfer 1 blastociste već su načinili transfer 2 blastociste?!

Čime opravdavaju ovakvo bestidno krŝenje prava pacijentica i diletantsko ponašanje naspram zdravlja i sigurnosti žene a na koncu i njene moguće djece?

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova čestitam na poz. beti!  
> Sretno i sigurno za dalje ~~~~~~
> 
> Čitam ovo gore i ne vjerujem. Znači, u Petrovoj nisu poštovali tvoju izričitu volju za transfer 1 blastociste već su načinili transfer 2 blastociste?!
> 
> Čime opravdavaju ovakvo bestidno krŝenje prava pacijentica i diletantsko ponašanje naspram zdravlja i sigurnosti žene a na koncu i njene moguće djece?


Hvala!!

Da,zbog financija nisu u mogucnosti zamrzavati po jednu vec ih zamrzavaju u paru..

----------


## milasova8

Ukoliko se ide na svjezi transfer moze se vratiti 1 blastica..
Kod mene je bila kriopohrana sva 4 zametka i morali su ih zamrznuti u paru

----------


## Argente

milasova, čestitam ti na trudnoći i nadam se da će ovaj put sve proći u najboljem redu (vidjela sam na drugoj temi da imaš dosta visoku betu).
Vidiš, u Rijeci na zahtjev smrzavaju po jednu. I to nije da ih se mora preklinjat, nego nema beda.
Tako da bih rekla da nije to baš toliki enorman trošak da ti nisu mogli izać u susret.
Sad je nezahvalno pilit po tome jer je trudnoća ostvarena i naravno da si sretna bilo jedno ili dvoje, ali stvarno nije bilo potrebe da te se protiv tvoje volje gura u rizičnu trudnoću.
Još jednom sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## sretnaofca

Milasova, cestitam trudnice! Javi kako si dalje i sto si lijepog vidjela na uzv!!
Katka, drzim fige da ovaj ciklus bude dobitni, vjerujem da ce i biti..
A meni isto nije jasno zasto ne mogu zamrzavati po 1 zametak!? Tekuceg dusika ima ko u prici, i znam da nije skup jer ga i ja koristim na poslu, nosaci i slamcice ne mogu biti tako skupe, jedino mozda nemaju mjesta dovoljno po tankovima sa dusikom..ah..nase zdravstvo i uvjeti..nisu zaposlenici krivi..

Ja sam spremna za novu stimulaciju, jako se veselim i samo se nadam da ce u 9.mj biti sve okej da se mogu pikati! Na uzv sam bila i jajnici su koda nis nije bilo.

Veselim se bas dobrim vjestima od svih!

----------


## Hope1234

Drage moje evo ja svaki drugi dan hodam po Petrovoj...Još uvijek primam terapiju,u nedjelju imam kontrolu nadam se zadnju.Nikada nisam imala punkciju ovako kasno...Ugl folikulici se bude tek tako da sam na standu...Nisam zahtjevna niti sam babaroga ali da ne razumijem neke stvari u Petrovoj i da me uspjevaju izbaciti iz takta... Znači dodjem svaki put cca 6:45 i na kraju zavrsim zadnja na pregledu...ne razumijem to ide abecedom ili kako??? No ugl nije ni to strasno osim sto ubija ta neizvjesnost svakoga dana

----------


## LaraLana

Hope a koji ti je danas dan ciklusa i kakav si protokol dobila? Koliko jedinica primas na dan?

----------


## Hope1234

Dns mi je 11dc... dns i sutra terapija i onda nedjelja uzv... Gonali 225 do 8dana,od 8
dana gonali +  centrotid

----------


## aska

Hope,pretpostavljam da ti je tako radi godisnjih odmora.Inace svaki dr radi folikulometrije u svoje vrijeme bez obzira kad ti dosla.Ti mozes doci u 7 ali ako ih tvoj dr radi u 8 onda ces biti primljena u 8.Kad su godisnji onda ides kod zamjene za tvog dr i isto te prime u vrijeme kad radi zamjena.Barem je meni bilo tako prosle godine kad je moj dr bio na godisnjem.Mjenjala ga je dr Lana i isla sam na uzv u vrijeme kad ona radi a ne moj,iako sam ja naravno uvijek dolazila ranije.Vikendom i praznikom je drugacije i tad se ide tko kad dodje.Tako je bilo prosle godine,ne znam jel se sta mjenjalo.

----------


## LaraLana

> Dns mi je 11dc... dns i sutra terapija i onda nedjelja uzv... Gonali 225 do 8dana,od 8
> dana gonali +  centrotid


Ne znam koliki ti je AMH i ako je nizi ne razumijem zasto te dr u po postupka pita koliki je i unosi ti samo nemir.
Moj je 7 pmol bio prvi put kad sam ga vadila.
U odmah sam u tom prvom postupku ostvarila trudnocu.
Imala sam dugi protokol. Nisam dobila puno stanica...4 ukupno. Al ni dobiti puno stanica ti ne daje nikakvu garanciju i ne mora nuzno nista znaciti.
Bitno je da budu zrele.

Meni je stop isla na 14 dc...punkcija 16 dc i ET 18 dc i trudnoca.
Ne znam dal bi bilo bolje da su ti dali recimo 300 jedinica stimulaciju. Al ako ti je nizi AMH onda su svakako trebali.

Kakva je sad situacija s folikulima?

----------


## LaraLana

Zaboravih napisati da za drugi postupak nakon 3 god. nisam niti vadila AMH. Da je bio nizi sigurno da je al je opet ostvarena trudnoca.
Tako da samo hrabro naprijed. Mislim da je puno bitnije pogoditi pravi protokol i imati dobar tim strucnjaka oko sebe.

----------


## Hope1234

Moja doktorica je na godišnjem! Ali radi se o tome da sam ja preko tjedna na folikulometriji i 3 doktora su u ordinaciji...svatko u jednoj podjeljenji tko sta radi. Samo sto udu naprave jedan pregled,izadu po kavu pa malo prosetaju,pa se vrate i tako... i samo nas je 4 bilo za uzv...Ali kazem prijavim se prva dodjem.zadnja.Svjesna sam ja go zato sam se i odlucila na 8 mj. radi manjih guzvi.s druge strane svatko ima svoja mjerenja i zakljucke.Ma nije to sve bitno bitno je doci do cilja.Meni je ovo treći postupak,amh mi je 14.1 bio prije godine dana... Ma zato i kazem prije moze biti do stimulacije.Jer do sada sam imala punkcije 11 dnc i 13 dnc... Pa mi se sada to sve čini nekako dugo.A svakako nije sve u količini.Ja sam imala ukupno u oba postuka 16 oocita punktiranih a na kraju u oba ostala dva koja smo vracali...Ostali se nisu dijelili.Ništa za zamrznuti,svaki puta sve ispočetka...i nikada blastica...

----------


## aska

Iskreno,Hope...ne znam onda.Mozda prvo pregledaju svoje pacijentice pa onda druge.Mislim da sam i to primjetila kad sam ja isla,ali nisam nikad nista nikoga pitala.Mozda da upitas? Koji ti je sad dan ciklusa? Moja prva punkcija je bila na 15 dc kad sam bila na Gonalu.Dok na Menopuru je bila 13 dc.Ali ja tako imam ovulacije i u prirodnim ciklusima uvijek od 13-15 dc.Mada to ne mora imati veze,mozda jednostavno losije ili sporije reagiras na Gonal.Meni je recimo Menopur bolje pasao.
Bila sam i ja jucer gore,ali na svom redovnom pregledu.Zive duse nema.Prazna cekaonica.Bas se vidi da su godisnji.Zelim ti srecu  :Smile:

----------


## Hope1234

Nadam se da ce sutra odrediti dan punkcije...sutra imam nadam sw zadnji pregled prije aspiracije...a sutra mi je 13dc,znaci ako je uto aspiracija bila bi na 15 dnc

----------


## milasova8

> Nadam se da ce sutra odrediti dan punkcije...sutra imam nadam sw zadnji pregled prije aspiracije...a sutra mi je 13dc,znaci ako je uto aspiracija bila bi na 15 dnc


Kak je prosao pregled danas?

----------


## Hope1234

> Kak je prosao pregled danas?


Ej draga...Dosla na uzv- od 9 folikula 2 su ciste... Doktorica ne zna što sa mnom.Folikuli su neravnomjerni.Razmisljala je o utorku i štoperici ali predstavlja joj problem da dva vodeća folikula od 18 i 19 mm ne puknu(ako ne bude u utor aspiracija). A da ostali nisu prazni ako bi isli na aspiraciju(u uto).Zatim su me narucili sutra opet na pregled da me doktor Karlo pogleda.Jer su me poslali vaditi progesteron i estradiol i ocito je krajnje vrijeme za poduzimati nesto.Dobila sam jos lijekove za dns i sutra... Tako da i dalje čekamo

----------


## Hope1234

Dns sam bila na aspiraciji...Sve pozitivno imam za sve od početka do kraja... uglavnom 14 oocita sto je do sada najbolja brojka.Odmah mi je biologinja rekla da ima nezrelih,ovakvih onakvih alu idemo do 5 dana do blastica...Nadam se da će ih barem polovica izdržat!!!

----------


## milasova8

Ajme nakon sve one peripetije ovo je odlicam rezultat! 
Zelim ti sto vise lijepih blastica! 
Sretno!

----------


## Hope1234

> Ajme nakon sve one peripetije ovo je odlicam rezultat! 
> Zelim ti sto vise lijepih blastica! 
> Sretno!


Moram priznati da me jedino sokiralo kada mi je usetala biologinja i pitala za suprugov spermiogram...od savrsenog spermiograma u 9 mj prošle god do dns ujutro kada mi je rekla da su tromi i nepokretni.Ali da ce se naci koliko nam treba...Zato me ljuti kada se nalazi ne ponavljaju unutar godine dana

----------


## katka22

> Dns sam bila na aspiraciji...Sve pozitivno imam za sve od početka do kraja... uglavnom 14 oocita sto je do sada najbolja brojka.Odmah mi je biologinja rekla da ima nezrelih,ovakvih onakvih alu idemo do 5 dana do blastica...Nadam se da će ih barem polovica izdržat!!!


Odlican rezultat na kraju!




> Moram priznati da me jedino sokiralo kada mi je usetala biologinja i pitala za suprugov spermiogram...od savrsenog spermiograma u 9 mj prošle god do dns ujutro kada mi je rekla da su tromi i nepokretni.Ali da ce se naci koliko nam treba...Zato me ljuti kada se nalazi ne ponavljaju unutar godine dana


Ne brini sad o tome,, nek se oni oplode i razviju do blastica...
Ja bila na uzv jutros, 9.dc, endo 6,2mm. Ponavljam u ponedjeljak s tim da ce mi dizati dozu estrofema na 4*2 mg. Jel to znaci da se slabo deblja?
Inace, za FET na Petrovoj traze novu D1 uputnicu kao za novi postupak. To me iznenadilo.

----------


## Hope1234

> Odlican rezultat na kraju!
> 
> 
> 
> Ne brini sad o tome,, nek se oni oplode i razviju do blastica...
> Ja bila na uzv jutros, 9.dc, endo 6,2mm. Ponavljam u ponedjeljak s tim da ce mi dizati dozu estrofema na 4*2 mg. Jel to znaci da se slabo deblja?
> Inace, za FET na Petrovoj traze novu D1 uputnicu kao za novi postupak. To me iznenadilo.


Po novome svaki postupak d1 uputnica,ali mi nije jasno zasto za fet...? Prvi glas...za endometrij znam da treba biti minimalno 8 ako se ne varam.meni je na 9 dnc bio 9.5... Ne znam puno o tome...Ja ne mogu dočekati sutra da nazovem laboratorij

----------


## katka22

> Po novome svaki postupak d1 uputnica,ali mi nije jasno zasto za fet...? Prvi glas...za endometrij znam da treba biti minimalno 8 ako se ne varam.meni je na 9 dnc bio 9.5... Ne znam puno o tome...Ja ne mogu dočekati sutra da nazovem laboratorij


Da, i za FET traze novu uputnicu. Vjerujem da ce te sutra docekati dobre vijesti. 

Ugl, ocekivala sam danas endo nesto deblji iako ima vremena jos zadebljati se. Moji su ciklusi inace duzi, do 35 dana. Pa sve to nekako ide sporije. Ali s ovom konjskom dozom estrofema nadala sam se da ce ici lakse. I u stimuliranom je endo bio odlican...nikad s njim problema nisam imala, a vidi sad ova zadnja dva ciklusa. Iako, menzisi nakon zadnje stimulacije nisu bili bas preobilni pa se nije mogao ni oljustiti kvalitetno. Valjda ce narasti... po svemu, FET ustvari mogu ocekivati oko 15.dc jel tako? Ili ce cekati jos?

----------


## Hope1234

> Da, i za FET traze novu uputnicu. Vjerujem da ce te sutra docekati dobre vijesti. 
> 
> Ugl, ocekivala sam danas endo nesto deblji iako ima vremena jos zadebljati se. Moji su ciklusi inace duzi, do 35 dana. Pa sve to nekako ide sporije. Ali s ovom konjskom dozom estrofema nadala sam se da ce ici lakse. I u stimuliranom je endo bio odlican...nikad s njim problema nisam imala, a vidi sad ova zadnja dva ciklusa. Iako, menzisi nakon zadnje stimulacije nisu bili bas preobilni pa se nije mogao ni oljustiti kvalitetno. Valjda ce narasti... po svemu, FET ustvari mogu ocekivati oko 15.dc jel tako? Ili ce cekati jos?


Može biti čak i 18-i...

----------


## Hope1234

> Može biti čak i 18-i...


S obzirom na tvoj ciklus...A pratila si i kod kuće ovulacije ? Sad kad sam bila na aspiraciji ženskica koja je bila sa mnom je rekla da je ona sve sama kod kuće pratila i samo došla na transfer...

----------


## milasova8

Katka tebi ce biti transfer kad endo bude zadovoljavajuci..
Meni je bio peti dan od ovulacije ali u tvom slucaju to nije tako..
E sad mozda se endo sporije deblja uz terapiju..ne znam to..
U svakom slucaju zelim ti srecu u ovim FETu!

----------


## Hope1234

> Katka tebi ce biti transfer kad endo bude zadovoljavajuci..
> Meni je bio peti dan od ovulacije ali u tvom slucaju to nije tako..
> E sad mozda se endo sporije deblja uz terapiju..ne znam to..
> U svakom slucaju zelim ti srecu u ovim FETu!


Milasova kako si ti?

----------


## milasova8

A ono..stalno sam u nekom strahu..
Bila sam u pon.na UZV vidjela se samo gestacijska..i hematom...
Pa sam na sto muka dal cu sad u utorak cuti srce..
I prije neki dan u dojci mi se pojavila oogromna bolna kvrga,sutra idem vidjeti sta je..ne mogu spavati normalno od boli..
Ne moze kod mene biti mirno i bez nervoze..

----------


## Hope1234

> A ono..stalno sam u nekom strahu..
> Bila sam u pon.na UZV vidjela se samo gestacijska..i hematom...
> Pa sam na sto muka dal cu sad u utorak cuti srce..
> I prije neki dan u dojci mi se pojavila oogromna bolna kvrga,sutra idem vidjeti sta je..ne mogu spavati normalno od boli..
> Ne moze kod mene biti mirno i bez nervoze..


Samo polako... U ovome i je najgore što tw psiha jede ... Okreni misli ka sretnim trenutcima koje ce ti bebica donijeti

----------


## Hope1234

Evo uspjela sam dobiti laboratorij..Imamo 8 embrija, neki bolji neki losiji kaže da će opstati do ponedjeljka jedan dio.U pon transfer.

----------


## milasova8

> Evo uspjela sam dobiti laboratorij..Imamo 8 embrija, neki bolji neki losiji kaže da će opstati do ponedjeljka jedan dio.U pon transfer.


Pa to su stvarno odlicne vijesti!! 
Sretno draga sa transferom!

----------


## katka22

> A ono..stalno sam u nekom strahu..
> Bila sam u pon.na UZV vidjela se samo gestacijska..i hematom...
> Pa sam na sto muka dal cu sad u utorak cuti srce..
> I prije neki dan u dojci mi se pojavila oogromna bolna kvrga,sutra idem vidjeti sta je..ne mogu spavati normalno od boli..
> Ne moze kod mene biti mirno i bez nervoze..


Joj draga... zao mi je da ne mozes biti u miru napokon. Bem ti hematom...I ipak je jedna mrva? Bome, junacka je s onom betom. 
Kvrga u dojci...jesi li imala uzv ili nesto? Kako to, jesi li pricala s ikim o tome?




> Evo uspjela sam dobiti laboratorij..Imamo 8 embrija, neki bolji neki losiji kaže da će opstati do ponedjeljka jedan dio.U pon transfer.


Super, super. Docekat ce te sigurno nesto, nadajmo se barem pola. Tu zaista nema pravila. 

Ja se moram opet jadati. Toliko sam napuhnuta i troma da mi dodje puknut. Valjda taj estrofem unosi neki nered u moj organizam. Osjecam se ko ogromni balon. Kad uvedem jos i utrice, bolje da me nema.

----------


## milasova8

Vidjela se samo jedna gestacijska iduci tjedan nadamo se srceku..
Ciste su mi se upalile,nista opasno hvala Bogu..

Katka nadam se da utrici nece pogorsati stanje,ja bas nemam simptoma od njih..

----------


## Hope1234

Ja isto nemam nikakvih losih iskustava s utrićima...ja sam i sada kao žaba,imam osjećaj kada nešto pojedem da ću eksplodirati.Što se tiče kvrga u dojci zab sam komentirati.Ja ih imam 5 ukupno.na jednoj dojci 2,na drugoj 3... Kada mi je ovulacija ja ne mogu leći od bolova...

----------


## katka22

> Vidjela se samo jedna gestacijska iduci tjedan nadamo se srceku..
> Ciste su mi se upalile,nista opasno hvala Bogu..
> 
> Katka nadam se da utrici nece pogorsati stanje,ja bas nemam simptoma od njih..


Ma utrici me ne napuhuju bas ovako, od njih mi grudi strasno nabreknu i bole me, u kombinaciji s ovim...vidjet cemo. Od njih budem nekako nervozna, napeta i jadna... jedina dobra stvar je sto cice onda izgledaju kao kad sam imala 18. Pokupim vecinu navedenih simptoma kod vecine stvari koje uzimam, zato me ustravila ona uputa s estrofema. Zarekla sam se da vise necu citati nikakve upute s lijekova kolko god to glupo zvucalo, ustravilo me ovo na par dana.
Veselim se sljedecem uzv i nadam se da ce se bar endo zadebljati zadovoljavajuce.

----------


## sretnaofca

Hope1234, kako je prošlo danas na et?

Katka, kako je kod tebe?

Milasova ima kaj novoga, kako se osjecas? Nadam se da je sve okej..

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope1234, kako je prošlo danas na et?
> 
> Katka, kako je kod tebe?
> 
> Milasova ima kaj novoga, kako se osjecas? Nadam se da je sve okej..


Vratili dvije blastociste...jedna losija,jedna bolja!!! 0treća sreća

----------


## katka22

> Hope1234, kako je prošlo danas na et?
> 
> Katka, kako je kod tebe?
> 
> Milasova ima kaj novoga, kako se osjecas? Nadam se da je sve okej..


Danas uzv endo 7,2 mm. Narastao samo milimetar od prije 4 dana. Kazu mi da ne brinem, da se to dogadja cesto i da je kod PCOS to cest slucaj. Pa i nastojim ne brinuti zasad. Sa ET necemo zuriti, nastojat ce postici sto bolje uvjete. Digli su mi dozu estrofema na 3*4mg, sutra uzv opet pa cemo vidjeti kako cu reagirati. Zavrsavam ljeto u Zg, nadam se da ce sve zavrsiti dobro. Ti, spremna za nove pobjede?

----------


## sretnaofca

Hope, suuper! Drzim fige da se obje mrve prime! Sad fino odmor i sve polako.
Katka, bude se taj endometrij udebljao, i ja imam s njim problema nekad..koji ti je dan ciklusa danas?

Ja sam ok, godisnji gotov, danas prvi dan na poslu..cekam pregled 3.9. Do tad moram vadit hormone, i opet te markere, cekam nalaze pape i briseva...
Pokusavam bit opustena i ne preopterecena, izvodim neke gluposti sa prehranom (inache nije glupost izbaciti ugljikohidrate, ali u mom slucaju je jer sam smrsavila 4 kile sto je na moju visinu i mjere puno)..pa se sad castim sa svim i svacim-nije ni to lose  :kokice:  :kuhar:  :njam:

----------


## katka22

> Hope, suuper! Drzim fige da se obje mrve prime! Sad fino odmor i sve polako.
> Katka, bude se taj endometrij udebljao, i ja imam s njim problema nekad..koji ti je dan ciklusa danas?
> 
> Ja sam ok, godisnji gotov, danas prvi dan na poslu..cekam pregled 3.9. Do tad moram vadit hormone, i opet te markere, cekam nalaze pape i briseva...
> Pokusavam bit opustena i ne preopterecena, izvodim neke gluposti sa prehranom (inache nije glupost izbaciti ugljikohidrate, ali u mom slucaju je jer sam smrsavila 4 kile sto je na moju visinu i mjere puno)..pa se sad castim sa svim i svacim-nije ni to lose


Danas mi je 14.dc, a endo jutros 7,6. Pomaklo se od jucer za 4mm. Nadamo se dogurati do 8, pa racunam da je to valjda sutra, ostajem danas na dozi 3*4mg estrofema. Ako je tako, po tome sto cure kazu ocekivani FET je 5 dana nakon. Znaci, pada za vikend. Mozda ce tempirati ponedjeljak... u svakom slucaju, blizimo se kraju ovog procesa i veselim se. 
Ti uzivaj draga kolko mozes zasad, pa u nove pobjede!

----------


## katka22

...narastao za 0,4 mm naravno, greska...

----------


## Hope1234

> ...narastao za 0,4 mm naravno, greska...


Što kaze doktor Katka?

----------


## katka22

Kaze da ide u dobrom smjeru. Vjerujem da ce narast i sutra, samo to ide tak kak ide, sporo. Kazu da je bitno prijeci 8. Vjerojatno ce sacekat jos koji dan. Kad i pogledam logicki, jos mi ne bi ni ovulacija bila u redovnom ciklusu, tako da je realno da ET bude negdje za cca tjedan dana.

----------


## katka22

Ja zadovoljna. Endo jutros 9mm, ET u nedjelju. Danas je dobar dan...

----------


## milasova8

Katka odlicno! 
Jel prekidas terapiju ili?

----------


## katka22

> Katka odlicno! 
> Jel prekidas terapiju ili?


Ne prekidam nego nastavljam s istom dozom i uvodim utrogestan 3*1 do ET. Nekako sam pretpostavljala da ce to kod mene bit tako, sporije al na kraju sve ok. Vjerujem da ce jos narasti bar za 2mm do nedjelje pa ce bit taman. Bas sam sretna i pozitivna. 
Jesi ti ok?

----------


## milasova8

Ma garant ce jos narasti i sad samo mirno i bez puno preispitivanja..
Ja sam super,nemam nikakvih simptoma bas nista samo je trbuh poprilicno velik..
Puno lakse zivim i disem nakon UZV jucer .
Kak se nismo srele? Ti si vald bila prije mene

----------


## sretnaofca

Super cure, ipak je sve dobro na kraju! 
E da, ja sam naručena na pregled pod/sa starom D1 uputnicom. Kaj ću morati dofurati novu D1 kad cu ici u novi postupak? Iako mi ova stara jos vrijedi po datumu?

----------


## Hope1234

> Super cure, ipak je sve dobro na kraju! 
> E da, ja sam naručena na pregled pod/sa starom D1 uputnicom. Kaj ću morati dofurati novu D1 kad cu ici u novi postupak? Iako mi ova stara jos vrijedi po datumu?


svaki postupak nova d1 uputnica...

----------


## katka22

Bas smo neki dan raspravljale o tome na facebook grupi. Ta vijest je mene zatekla sad kad sam dosla na dogovor za FET. Istina, cak i za FET traze novu uputnicu. To je stvar naplate bolnice prema HZZO-u gdje im ovi nista nisu placali za FET do sad, ali sto je jos gore, za sve zene, ukljucujuci i mene, koje su obavile npr. dva postupka stimulacije na jednu D1, bolnice su u uzasnom gubitku jer su im na kraju isplatili samo za jedan postupak po jednoj uputnici. Da, nova uputnica za svaki novi korak. Ustvari, mjerilo je otpusno pismo. Kad njega dobijes znas da sljedeci put trebas novu uputnicu, bez obzira kolko vrijedi stara. Ako neko bude imao problem, pozovite se na uputu HZZO-a koju su slali svim bolnicama i svim soc. ginekolozima 15.6. Imate sliku upute na facebook grupi. 

Velika molba...gdje cu u Zg sigurno naci estrofem od 2 mg i utrogestan od 100? Trebam ih hitno danas

----------


## Libra

Ljekarna Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici.

----------


## katka22

Evo napokon sam nasla sve, hvalaaaa

----------


## Malaroza22

Drage ako sam narucena u 12 sati na prvi pregled da li stvarno dodem na red u 12 ili bas i ne? I da li je taj prvi pregled stvarno pregled ili samo razgovor? I kako to ide kad cu trebati raditi pretrage. Da li idem u dnevnu bolnicu i kako to izgleda? Nista ne znam  :Sad:  a bilo bi dobro da se pripremim pa da vidim da li cu godinji uzimati ili mogu izaci sa posla. 
Bilo kakva info je dobrodosla. Hvala

----------


## Hope1234

> Drage ako sam narucena u 12 sati na prvi pregled da li stvarno dodem na red u 12 ili bas i ne? I da li je taj prvi pregled stvarno pregled ili samo razgovor? I kako to ide kad cu trebati raditi pretrage. Da li idem u dnevnu bolnicu i kako to izgleda? Nista ne znam  a bilo bi dobro da se pripremim pa da vidim da li cu godinji uzimati ili mogu izaci sa posla. 
> Bilo kakva info je dobrodosla. Hvala


Vrijeme naručivanja nije vrijeme pregleda.Nekada dođes brzo na red,nekada i čekaš.Sve ovisi o gužvi i doktorima.
Kada uđes u Petrovu na glavna vrata,kreneš ravno i onda ti je na lijevu stranu prolaz piše humana- tu uđeš,pa opet lijevo na dupla vrata i lijevo s desne strane šalter na koji se javiš.Na pregledu/ razg te sve pitaju,porazg i zatim ti kazu sto sve treba.Uputnice izdaje socijalni ginekolog - vadenje krvi u principu sve mozes isti dan obaviti.jedino brisevi,papa.to ili privat ili kod svoga.Sve ovisi za prvi pregled,da li mozete uskoro krenuti u postupak ali ako nemas nikakve nalaze onda ne znate ni da li imate neki problem ili ne..

----------


## sretnaofca

Katkaaa kako je proslo danas?? Javi se!

A za prvi pregled, ja sam imala pregled i uzv prvi put, i uzeo mi bris za papu. Isti dan sam dobila interne uputnice kod njih za vaditi krv isto kao i iduci termin za cca 2 tjedna za ponovni pregled i dog za postupak. Kroz mjesec dana od prvog pregleda sam bila u postupku. Malaroza, nista ne brini, sve ces saznati na prvom pregledu, a ono sto ti nije jasno ili mislim da su propustili obavezno pitaj bez ustrucavanja! Sretno!

----------


## sretnaofca

A kaj se tice nove D1 uputnice, nebum ju vadila dok mi neko tam ne kaze da treba. 
Samo se nadam da cu ovaj pregled iduci tjedan obaviti bez problema jer je narudzba za njega isla preko stare D1 prije 2 mj..bumo vidli, ak bu problema, kaj sad- bum platila pregled jer mi je soc gin na g.o. do 24.9.!

----------


## katka22

> A kaj se tice nove D1 uputnice, nebum ju vadila dok mi neko tam ne kaze da treba. 
> Samo se nadam da cu ovaj pregled iduci tjedan obaviti bez problema jer je narudzba za njega isla preko stare D1 prije 2 mj..bumo vidli, ak bu problema, kaj sad- bum platila pregled jer mi je soc gin na g.o. do 24.9.!


Hej draga...sve je proslo odlicno. Dvije savrsene blastice su nam vracene i sad se cuvamo nas troje. Pozitivna sam i nekako mirna. Vidjet cemo do kada...

Ja ti preporucam da uzmes novu D1 jer ce te vratiti po nju...naravno, dat ce ti da je doneses naknadno, ali neces proci bez da im je doneses, bez obzira sto ti je ta od prije 2 mj. Ja sam im danas donijela novu za moj FET.

----------


## Malaroza22

Hvala na pomoci. Uzimam godisnji pa cu vidjeti sta cu rijesiti taj dan i kako dalje. 
Vama ostalima sretno!

----------


## sretnaofca

Zene, djevojke, trudilice, kako ste?
Ja sam, fala bogu, uspjela pribaviti novu D1 tak da sam bez brige! Tak se veselim pregledu u pon da vam nemrem opisati! Nadam se da nije guzva, i da je moje donje stanje ok, tak da odma i krenemo sa iducom M! 
Malaroza, pametno da si uzela go, tak da bus mirna i bez stresa jel bus stigla na posao i koliko kasnis! Uzimas muza/partnera sa sobom?

----------


## katka22

> Zene, djevojke, trudilice, kako ste?
> Ja sam, fala bogu, uspjela pribaviti novu D1 tak da sam bez brige! Tak se veselim pregledu u pon da vam nemrem opisati! Nadam se da nije guzva, i da je moje donje stanje ok, tak da odma i krenemo sa iducom M! 
> Malaroza, pametno da si uzela go, tak da bus mirna i bez stresa jel bus stigla na posao i koliko kasnis! Uzimas muza/partnera sa sobom?


Ne bi smjela imat problem s D1 zato sto su svi soc gin. dobili pisanu uputu HZZO-a kao i bolnice gdje se lijecimo. Kad dodjes na odjel vidjet ces je kod sestara na salteru pa si je uslikaj...zlu ne trebalo. 
Drago mi je da kreces ponovo...cudo je to kako mi sa svakim novim pokusajem skoro da zaboravimo na neuspjehe do tada...
Evo, ja guram prvi tjedan nakon transfera. Danas mi je 3.dnt i sve je ok. Danas se vracam doma. Simptome uopce ne zelim ni vidjeti ni osjecati, zbog straha od umisljanja. Ali i trenutno nemam previse vremena pratiti ih jer sam okruzena ljudima, vidjet cemo kako ce stvari ici od sutra kad se vratim u kucnu atmosferu. Mogu ti spomenuti neki divni osjecaj pozitive koji me jos prati i osjecaja da jesam trudna. Tako si zelim da me ne napusti. Tebi draga sretno do neba!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Katka, čestitam na transferu, dvije blastice, jel tak? Ma to miriše na uspjeh! 3 dnt, bravo, dan po dan.  :Smile: 

Sretna, dijelim tvoj entuzijazam, i ja krećem uskoro opet u Petrovu, moramo vidjeti kakvo je sad stanje nakon ljeta i odmora. 

Jedno pitanje za nekog tko zna; je li se mora u labu naručiti za vađenje bete, imam crvenu običnu uputnicu, ne ovu internu?

----------


## Malaroza22

sretnaofca to mi je prvi pregled tako da idem sama a za kasnije cemo vidjeti sta i kako  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Katka, čestitam na transferu, dvije blastice, jel tak? Ma to miriše na uspjeh! 3 dnt, bravo, dan po dan. 
> 
> Sretna, dijelim tvoj entuzijazam, i ja krećem uskoro opet u Petrovu, moramo vidjeti kakvo je sad stanje nakon ljeta i odmora. 
> 
> Jedno pitanje za nekog tko zna; je li se mora u labu naručiti za vađenje bete, imam crvenu običnu uputnicu, ne ovu internu?


Da, da. Dvije savrsene mrvice su na cuvanju kod mene. Molimo se da se izbori bar jedna... Stanje na odjelu je ok, po onom sto sam ja vidjela prosli tjedan. Krece lagano guzvica u cekaonici, ali sve nekako ide svojim redom. 
Ne znam ti za betu tamo...ja sam bas danas digla uputnicu, ali se kod nas ne narucuje.... 

Danas je tek 4.dnt, vadit cu betu tamo oko 10.dnt. Od simptoma...sta ja znam. Vecina je vjerojatno od terapije. Strasno me bole ledja, kriza. Dizem se nocu mokrit, osjecam neka grcenja u maternici i jajnike...i to je ustvari to. Pozitiva je jos tu iako sam danas pisnula neki negativni test koji me zasad nije bacio u bed. Luda, morala sam ga potrosit da mi ne smeta u ladici. U ponedjeljak se vracam raditi, sredinom tjedna javit cu vam rezultate.

----------


## Hope1234

> Katka, čestitam na transferu, dvije blastice, jel tak? Ma to miriše na uspjeh! 3 dnt, bravo, dan po dan. 
> 
> Sretna, dijelim tvoj entuzijazam, i ja krećem uskoro opet u Petrovu, moramo vidjeti kakvo je sad stanje nakon ljeta i odmora. 
> 
> Jedno pitanje za nekog tko zna; je li se mora u labu naručiti za vađenje bete, imam crvenu običnu uputnicu, ne ovu internu?


Samo s uputnicom u laboratorij...nemora biti interna...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Super, cure, hvala vam! Znate li koliko se čekaju rezultati, bude li isti dan. Ili sutradan? Trebala bih vadit idući tjedan, pa na neki put, pa da se znam organizirati. 

Katka, odlično, vrati se na posao, to će ti definitivno maknuti fokus s neizvjesnosti. Simptomi su ti jako dobri, ali kad znamo sve što znamo, teško je vjerovati ičemu osim beti, a nekad i beta zna zezati. Uh, nismo mi mirne dok ne rodimo čini mi se!

----------


## Hope1234

> Super, cure, hvala vam! Znate li koliko se čekaju rezultati, bude li isti dan. Ili sutradan? Trebala bih vadit idući tjedan, pa na neki put, pa da se znam organizirati. 
> 
> Katka, odlično, vrati se na posao, to će ti definitivno maknuti fokus s neizvjesnosti. Simptomi su ti jako dobri, ali kad znamo sve što znamo, teško je vjerovati ičemu osim beti, a nekad i beta zna zezati. Uh, nismo mi mirne dok ne rodimo čini mi se!


Meni su poslali na mail oko 10:30

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ok, dakle isti dan. Hvala puno.

----------


## katka22

Da javim i trudilicama u mojoj grupi...moja beta na 9.dnt je 239,1. Jos sam u soku...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

:Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: 

Hura za Petrovu, sad sve koje krećemo u postupke imamo malo veća krila! Čestitam još jednom!

----------


## sretnaofca

Fijuuu fiiit Katkaa!! Cestitam!! Bas sam sad procitala u grupi "nakon transfera" tvoj tijek situacije. Stvarno sam sretna zbog tebe, vas! Drzim fige da bude sve dobro svih 9 mjeseci!

Djevojko sa sela, kad ti kreces u postupak?

Mi obavili pregled, uzv, svi nalazi su super, osim spermiograma(al to smo znali, bitno da tete u ivf labu uspiju iskopati frajere za druzenje sa oocitama hehe)! Dobila terapiju, cekam mengu koja bi trebala oko 23,24.9. i u nove pobjede! Nadam se da bude ovo treca sreca bila!

----------


## katka22

> Hura za Petrovu, sad sve koje krećemo u postupke imamo malo veća krila! Čestitam još jednom!


Hvala draga, jos jednom. Naravno da trebate sve imati krila. Nebo oduvijek hrabre voli...kod mene se FET pokazao dobitnim. Stvarno ima nesto u odmornom tijelu nakon stimulacije, nije zgorega razmisliti i o tome. Jedini je bed sto onda nema bas nikakvih simptoma. 




> Fijuuu fiiit Katkaa!! Cestitam!! Bas sam sad procitala u grupi "nakon transfera" tvoj tijek situacije. Stvarno sam sretna zbog tebe, vas! Drzim fige da bude sve dobro svih 9 mjeseci!
> 
> Djevojko sa sela, kad ti kreces u postupak?
> 
> Mi obavili pregled, uzv, svi nalazi su super, osim spermiograma(al to smo znali, bitno da tete u ivf labu uspiju iskopati frajere za druzenje sa oocitama hehe)! Dobila terapiju, cekam mengu koja bi trebala oko 23,24.9. i u nove pobjede! Nadam se da bude ovo treca sreca bila!


Ofcice, sretno ti do neba!!!

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala! Molim te javljaj sve kaj se dalje desava i samo sretne vijesti iscekujem!

I da, dobro da ste me savjetovale da dofuram novu D1 uputnicu, to je prvo kaj su me tražile tam na šalteru! Mogla bi se okrenut i pravac doma, i ovaj ciklus potratit obzirom da mi je ginic na go i do kraja 9.mj nemam di dic uputnicu! Tak da vam hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Sretna*, imam uzv idući tjedan, a menga bi taman trebala stići krajem ovog tjedna, no ja muku mučim s cistama (vodenim na jednom i endometriozom na drugom jajniku), tako da čisto sumnjam da će stanje biti odmah spremno za postupak. Dao Bog, ali mislim da me prvo čeka kontracepcija ili spirala, čula sam da cure koje ne podnose pilule kao ja, mogu staviti na 1 mjesec spiralu iako nisu rodile, i da se tako počisti dolje lokalnim otpuštanjem hormona. We'll see. 

Super da vi odmah možete krenuti, jel znaš jel proradio aparat za nalaz spermiograma u Petrovoj, ili ste radili privatno nalaz? Idete li na ICSI ili IMSI?

*Katka*, očito da, tijelo se odmorilo i FET ti je u tvom slučaju bio dobitan. Ja nažalost nikad nisam imala ništa za zamrznuti tako da o FET-u za sad samo sanjam. :D

----------


## katka22

> Hvala! Molim te javljaj sve kaj se dalje desava i samo sretne vijesti iscekujem!
> 
> I da, dobro da ste me savjetovale da dofuram novu D1 uputnicu, to je prvo kaj su me tražile tam na šalteru! Mogla bi se okrenut i pravac doma, i ovaj ciklus potratit obzirom da mi je ginic na go i do kraja 9.mj nemam di dic uputnicu! Tak da vam hvala!


Vidis da se sve polako slaze u pozitivu...sve ce bit ok. Nek te pozitiva ne popusta... Uputnica im je vazna i da znas za ne daj Boze ubuduce...treba ti svaki sljedeci put nakon sto dobijes otpusno pismo. 




> *Sretna*, imam uzv idući tjedan, a menga bi taman trebala stići krajem ovog tjedna, no ja muku mučim s cistama (vodenim na jednom i endometriozom na drugom jajniku), tako da čisto sumnjam da će stanje biti odmah spremno za postupak. Dao Bog, ali mislim da me prvo čeka kontracepcija ili spirala, čula sam da cure koje ne podnose pilule kao ja, mogu staviti na 1 mjesec spiralu iako nisu rodile, i da se tako počisti dolje lokalnim otpuštanjem hormona. We'll see. 
> 
> Super da vi odmah možete krenuti, jel znaš jel proradio aparat za nalaz spermiograma u Petrovoj, ili ste radili privatno nalaz? Idete li na ICSI ili IMSI?
> 
> *Katka*, očito da, tijelo se odmorilo i FET ti je u tvom slučaju bio dobitan. Ja nažalost nikad nisam imala ništa za zamrznuti tako da o FET-u za sad samo sanjam. :D


I tebi draga zelim da se stvari posloze kako trebaju. Korak po korak. Tko zna, mozda bas ovaj put dobijete i male eskimice?

Ja se spremam za vadjenje krvi za ponavljanje bete. Osjecam se super, osjecaj euforije je jos tu iako s oprezom. Vjerujemo da ce sve biti dobro. Nemam nikakvih tegoba ni simptoma posebnih osim sto puno mokrim sto je dobro zbog bubrega, i sto su bockanja i stezanja maternice sveprisutna. Ja sam trudnica i nek tako ostane!
Saljem vam svima zarazne pozitivne trudnicke prasine!

----------


## sretnaofca

Joj Katka kak mi je drago! Cekam s tobom rezultate bete, kao da je moja hehe  :Smile: 

Bit ce to sve dobro, kod mene ovako i onako vrijedi: zasto bi bilo jednostavno, kad moze biti komplicirano! Al se nadam da je bilo dosta kompliciranja, i da ce ovaj put bit jednostavno i dobitno!

Citamo se!

----------


## katka22

Druga beta 11.dnt 632,6 ❤️❤️

----------


## sretnaofca

Kakvo skolsko duplanje! Bravooo bravo za macla, malu ili malce! Vidjet cemo sta ce biti  :Heart:

----------


## sretnaofca

Djevojko sa sela, mi imamo u planu ICSI, bar je tako bilo prosli put..to je napisao i ovaj put, no buduci je IMSI varijanta ICSI, mislim da se oni za to odlučuju u labu ovisno o dobivenom materiju (tak bar mislim da je). Spermiogram smo radili privatno u IVF poliklinici kod dr. Šimunića, tako da ti ne znam za Petrovu. Probaj nazvati i pitati, nema ti druge..
Ovo sa spiralom isto ne znam i nisam se susrela s tim jos, pogotovo kad je u pitanju nerotkinja.. ja nekako nisam za te usatke, radije ja derem po Duphastonu. No, ako se mora, mora se. 
Mislim da me ovaj put namjeravaju dobro debelo nafilati sa gonalima, vidim vec na pocetku da je napisana okvirna dupla doza nego prosli put...tak da se nadam eskimima, ali vidjet cemo..svaki ciklus je drugaciji! Sve u svemu, jedva cekam da krenem, i hepi sam zbog sretnih vijesti Kakte!  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Toliko smo sretni...mozete i zamisliti. Naravno, strahovi ce tek doci sa sljedecim koracima. Nek bude kako treba biti. 
Zelim vam curke da taj osjecaj osjetite sto prije...tu sam za sto god vam treba, pratim vas i dalje i naravno da cu vas izvjestavati...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Juhuuuu draga Katka, sve ide svojim tokom! Čestitam i veselim se s tobom. Da, bilo bi mi drago da ne moram svaki put punkciju i sve nego i koji smrzlić da bude, ali ja kao low responder za sad nisam imala tu sreću. Sad sam promjenila kliniku i vjerujem da me u Petrovoj čeka čudo!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Sretna, i mi smo privatno napravili u 06 mjesecu, ali mislim si ako je proradio aparat da znam, da možemo tamo ubuduće ponoviti. Mi nemamo muški faktor, ali malo me muči smanjen % morfološki urednih spermija u odnosu na prethodni nalaz, iako oba spadaju pod normo. Zato te pitah za IMSI. 

Nisam ni ja za spirale, ali pilule su koma za moj život, jednostavno ne mogu ih podnosit od silnih nuspojava, a gle, vidjet ću što me čeka.

----------


## sretnaofca

Djevojko, sorry kaj tek sad odgovaram.. neka te ne brine smanjem postotak morfoloski patoloških spermija. Suprugov nalaz je oligoasthenoteratozoospermija-dakle skoro sve kaj moze biti, i cure u labu nisu imale nikakvih problema sa pronalaskom dobrih spermija za oplodnju. Njih tako i tako trebas svega max 12 po postupku (ako uspijes sakupiti 12 zrelih jajnih stanica), a u uzorku sperme od njih milion i vise, valja bu se naslo nekaj hehe 
Tako da ne brini!

Ima kaj novoga kod nekoga?

----------


## Malaroza22

Curke pomoc. Zvala sam sada tetu u lab za hormone (ahm i prolaktin) i kad sam joj rekla da imam internu uputnicu kaze ona da se ne mogu naruciti?! Rekla mi je da dodem od 7-9 pa cemo vidjeti. Ali meni nije jasno da li ja sada sa tom internom uputnicom moram ici kod dr i uzeti novu “pravu” ili mogu sa tom internom printanom koju su mi dali temeljm D1 kad sam dosla na prvi pregled?
Hvala

----------


## aska

S tom internom uputnicom ides vaditi krv.Za sve pretrage koje mozes obaviti u sklopu bolnice dobit ces internu uputnicu i ona ti vrijedi jednako kao i ''prava''.

----------


## Malaroza22

> S tom internom uputnicom ides vaditi krv.Za sve pretrage koje mozes obaviti u sklopu bolnice dobit ces internu uputnicu i ona ti vrijedi jednako kao i ''prava''.


Hvala ti. Ne znam zasto me nije mogla naruciti. Trazila me serijski broj uputnice a tog broja na internoj nemam. Ici cu bez narucivanja pa mozda me prime.  :Sad:

----------


## katka22

Mah cure...
Kako ste mi, ima li akcije?
Aska, kako si? Sve napreduje ok kod tebe? 
Mi imamo sutra 1.uzv na 5+2tt. Kolko se veselimo tolko se i bojim...javim se nakon

----------


## aska

Katka,dobro sam..hvala na pitanju.Zasad sve napreduje dobro kod mene,samo da tako i ostane.Ne moram ni reci da sam konstantno u nekom strahu da ce nesto krenuti krivo ali trudim se opustiti sto vise mogu.Javi nam kako je prosao uzv i sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## katka22

> Katka,dobro sam..hvala na pitanju.Zasad sve napreduje dobro kod mene,samo da tako i ostane.Ne moram ni reci da sam konstantno u nekom strahu da ce nesto krenuti krivo ali trudim se opustiti sto vise mogu.Javi nam kako je prosao uzv i sretno


Drago mi je da je sve super kod tebe...i razumijem odakle i zasto strahovi. Koliko si sad trudna? I vjerovala ili ne zaboravila sam, jel ti nosis jednu bebicu?

----------


## aska

Sad sam 28 tt.I nosim jednu bebicu.Bili su pocetno blizanci ali jednom stalo srce na 10+4.

----------


## milasova8

Jooj aska draga,promaklo mi je da se to desilo tek u 11 tt..
Jako mi je drago da je sve ok sa drugom mrvom..
Ja sam sad 10+3 i jucer opet krvavo-smeckasti iscjedak..malo ali dovoljno da pretrnem..
Strah me uzasno..na UZV tek u utorak..

----------


## milasova8

Katka jesi bila na UZV?

----------


## katka22

> Sad sam 28 tt.I nosim jednu bebicu.Bili su pocetno blizanci ali jednom stalo srce na 10+4.


Nisam se toga uopce mogla sjetiti, bila sam uvjerena da su i dalje blizanci. Neka sve bude mirno do kraja.




> Jooj aska draga,promaklo mi je da se to desilo tek u 11 tt..
> Jako mi je drago da je sve ok sa drugom mrvom..
> Ja sam sad 10+3 i jucer opet krvavo-smeckasti iscjedak..malo ali dovoljno da pretrnem..
> Strah me uzasno..na UZV tek u utorak..


Joj draga, i mene bi ta smedjarenja ubila. Nemas sto drugo nego pozitivno i strpljivo dalje. 




> Katka jesi bila na UZV?


Jesam jesam. Sve je super, mjerenja odgovaraju tjednima. Jedna junacka mrva, 7mm, zv, gv, zuto tijelo i naznaka srcane reakcije. Nema hematoma ni nikakvih tegoba. Dr je kruzila okolo i trazila drugu mrvu, cak i preko trbuha...fasciniralo me kako se cak i tako dobro vidi. Zasad je sve ok, vjerujemo da ce i nastaviti. Sljedeci tjedan bi trebali ponoviti uzv za potvrditi otkucaje i otvoriti trudnicku...malo mira smo dobili, sretni smo bas.

----------


## Hope1234

> Nisam se toga uopce mogla sjetiti, bila sam uvjerena da su i dalje blizanci. Neka sve bude mirno do kraja.
> 
> 
> 
> Joj draga, i mene bi ta smedjarenja ubila. Nemas sto drugo nego pozitivno i strpljivo dalje. 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesam jesam. Sve je super, mjerenja odgovaraju tjednima. Jedna junacka mrva, 7mm, zv, gv, zuto tijelo i naznaka srcane reakcije. Nema hematoma ni nikakvih tegoba. Dr je kruzila okolo i trazila drugu mrvu, cak i preko trbuha...fasciniralo me kako se cak i tako dobro vidi. Zasad je sve ok, vjerujemo da ce i nastaviti. Sljedeci tjedan bi trebali ponoviti uzv za potvrditi otkucaje i otvoriti trudnicku...malo mira smo dobili, sretni smo bas.


Katka čestitam,sad odbrojavaj dane ....
Hvala Bogu da je sve ok i samo neka se tako i nastavi

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Jejjjj !!28 tt  :Smile: , bravoooo, jos maloo

Katka, Milasova, cestitkeeeeeeee, bas mi je dragooo da je uspjelo !
Ja sam krvarila skroz do 10 tt, I to svakih par dana, prava krv, bez hematoma...I sve je bilo ok  :Smile: 
Sretnooo do krajaa !

----------


## milasova8

> Aska,
> Jejjjj !!28 tt , bravoooo, jos maloo
> 
> Katka, Milasova, cestitkeeeeeeee, bas mi je dragooo da je uspjelo !
> Ja sam krvarila skroz do 10 tt, I to svakih par dana, prava krv, bez hematoma...I sve je bilo ok 
> Sretnooo do krajaa !


Mono dragaaaa, hvala ti! 
Jako cesto te se sjetim i pitam se kako ste ti i tvoja curka? 
Jeste se oporavili?

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok cure.. kako ste? ima li sto novoga?
Evo mene dijeli jos par dana do pocetka stimulacije, bas sam uzbudjena..

Katka, citala sam temu "Nakon transfera II" i naisla na tebe, nadam se da je sve ok?

----------


## mono111

:Smile: )

A jesmo da...vjer si procitala da sam rodila u 33 tt, bilo je svasta u tim prvim mjesecima...I sepsa, rota, gripa...kasnije urinoinf.ali sve u svemu sad je sve dobro ! To je najvaznije !
Sretnoooo do krajaaaaaaa !!!! :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Bok cure.. kako ste? ima li sto novoga?
> Evo mene dijeli jos par dana do pocetka stimulacije, bas sam uzbudjena..
> 
> Katka, citala sam temu "Nakon transfera II" i naisla na tebe, nadam se da je sve ok?


Jesam, nakon sukrvice prije tri dana trenutno sam u stanju mirovanja. Sve je stalo, nema bolova ni sl. i trenutno cekam uzv za koji dan koji bi trebao reci je li s bebom sve ok ili ne. Nadamo se najboljem.

----------


## aska

Mono,hvala ti na svemu  :Heart:

----------


## sretnaofca

Drage žene, M je stigla i sutra startam sa pikanjem! Prvi uzv je u nedjelju na 6dc.. molim vas, drzite sve fige koje mozete  :Smile: 

Kako ste vi, ima kaj novoga?

Katka, kako je srceko malo?  :Saint:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Sretna*, sretttnoooo! Ja sam bila u postupku, no on je propao, tako da sad laganini čekanje do idućeg ciklusa.  :Joggler:

----------


## sretnaofca

Djevojko, hvala ti! A kako mislis, postupak propao? Kaj ti se pripetilo?  :Undecided:

----------


## katka22

> Drage žene, M je stigla i sutra startam sa pikanjem! Prvi uzv je u nedjelju na 6dc.. molim vas, drzite sve fige koje mozete 
> 
> Kako ste vi, ima kaj novoga?
> 
> Katka, kako je srceko malo?


Joooooj, kako mi je drago da kreces ponovo...vidis kako je proletjelo ovih par mjeseci...
Mi smo ti super, bas danas opet imam uzv (fala Bogu na mojoj dr koja valjda i vise od mene zeli biti sigurna da je sve bas kako treba biti pa ponavljam uzv zasad cesto). Nadam se da je i dalje sve ok i da srceko kucka jos glasnije...
Danas sam 7tt. Zamisli! I dalje nema nikakvih posebnih trudnickih simptoma osim uzasno osjetljivih grudi i cestog mokrenja. Ali to je sve...ovo ti govorim cisto zbog onog sto te ceka nakon ET kad krenes osluskivati i pratiti simptome sto mi sve radimo. 
Trebala bi danas dobiti trudnicku knjizicu i poceti razmisljati o testovima probira i raznim testiranjima koja zelim napraviti s obzirom na godine... i to ce biti posebna vrsta stresa i ne zelim ni razmisljati o tome kako cu to sve prezivjeti... krecemo negdje od 10.tt s tom pricom. 
Ja sam ti zasad doma iako imam miran uredski posao. Procijenili smo svi zajedno da je tako bolje, pa eventualno kad prodje prvih 12tt i ako daj Boze bude sve ok vratila bi se mozda raditi. Tako da se bavim citanjem, odmaranjem, isprobavanjem recepata...mogu reci da zasad uzivam u trudnoci. Krvarenje se nije ponovilo (puj, puj) i nadam se da ni nece.

----------


## milasova8

> Drage žene, M je stigla i sutra startam sa pikanjem! Prvi uzv je u nedjelju na 6dc.. molim vas, drzite sve fige koje mozete 
> 
> Kako ste vi, ima kaj novoga?
> 
> Katka, kako je srceko malo?


Sretno draga! 
Zelim ti da nam se uskoro pridruzis medu trudnice!

----------


## milasova8

> Joooooj, kako mi je drago da kreces ponovo...vidis kako je proletjelo ovih par mjeseci...
> Mi smo ti super, bas danas opet imam uzv (fala Bogu na mojoj dr koja valjda i vise od mene zeli biti sigurna da je sve bas kako treba biti pa ponavljam uzv zasad cesto). Nadam se da je i dalje sve ok i da srceko kucka jos glasnije...
> Danas sam 7tt. Zamisli! I dalje nema nikakvih posebnih trudnickih simptoma osim uzasno osjetljivih grudi i cestog mokrenja. Ali to je sve...ovo ti govorim cisto zbog onog sto te ceka nakon ET kad krenes osluskivati i pratiti simptome sto mi sve radimo. 
> Trebala bi danas dobiti trudnicku knjizicu i poceti razmisljati o testovima probira i raznim testiranjima koja zelim napraviti s obzirom na godine... i to ce biti posebna vrsta stresa i ne zelim ni razmisljati o tome kako cu to sve prezivjeti... krecemo negdje od 10.tt s tom pricom. 
> Ja sam ti zasad doma iako imam miran uredski posao. Procijenili smo svi zajedno da je tako bolje, pa eventualno kad prodje prvih 12tt i ako daj Boze bude sve ok vratila bi se mozda raditi. Tako da se bavim citanjem, odmaranjem, isprobavanjem recepata...mogu reci da zasad uzivam u trudnoci. Krvarenje se nije ponovilo (puj, puj) i nadam se da ni nece.


Katka,odlicno! Samo uzivaj..ja sam toliko troma i umorna da je to cudo jedno..moj aktivni zivot u kojem nisam imala sat vremena za odmor se pretvorio u 24satno izlezavanje..koma..jedva cekam da izadem iz tog razdoblja,nikako mi ne odgovara..
Ja idem tek u iducu srijedu na harmony ,cekali smo da sw ova druga mrva apsorbira sto je vise moguce..tad cu vec biti 13+1..
Radila sam kombinirani u petak cekam rezultate..
Uzv pokazao da bi sve trebalo biti ok,pa vjerujem da hoce..
I lagano krecem u potragu za jesenko-zimskom trudnickom odjecom..vec sad ne stanem u nista staro,trbuh mi je bas velik za ove tjedne..slatke muke

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala vam curke! Hvata me neka prehlada, nadam se da me nece satrat.. i valjda nebu prehlada omela terapiju?! Jel znate kaj o tome?
Trudnice drage, uzivajte! Dani brzo prolaze...jos malo pa cete ko Obelixi hodati okolo, nadam se da cu vam se i ja uskoro pridruziti hehehe

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Super za uzv draga Katka, nadam se da će sve biti super! Mora ❤️ 

Milasova, baš mi je drago da sve ide i kod tebe dobro! Sretno dalje!

Sretna, već su neke cure spominjale da su s prehladom ulazile u postupak, i to uspješno čak. Sve ovisi kako se subjektivno osjećaš!

----------


## katka22

Evo me... na uzv je sve proslo super. Covjece, veliki smo vec cijeli centimetar! Moja prva trudnoca bila je davno i ustvari se ne sjecam svih ovih ogromnih promjena iz tjedna u tjedan...
Milasova, mozes li me uputiti na nesto sto cu iscitati vezano za te testove? Kojim redoslijedom, sto tocno se sve ustvari preporuca napraviti? Ti si odabrala Harmony, a ne Nifty...jesi li imala neke kriterije....imam doslovno tisucu pitanja. 
Sto se tice trbuha, vjerujes li mi da sam ja vec trbusasta? Ustvari, tijekom zadnjeg postupka sam se nekako zaokruzila i to je jednostavno ostalo... I ja sam poprilicna lijencina trenutno, bas mi odgovara. 
Ofcice...vjerujem da znas koliko ti srece zelim. Kao sto djevojka kaze, u pojedinim stranim klinikama cak ruse imunitet pacijenticama antibioticima nakon ET kako bi povecali sanse za implantaciju. Tako da nemoj se previse kljukati nikakvim ekstremnim vitaminskim pripravcima. 
Djevojko...❤️

----------


## sretnaofca

Super Katka, bas sam hepi zbog tebe!
Držite se trudnice!

Onda nema beda ak me uhvati prehlada malo jace, dapace hehe 

Btw. ovo mi je 3 ciklus pikanja, i do sad nisam imala apsolutno nikakve nuspojave za vrijeme pikanja..ovaj puta sam primjetila glavobolju, u trbuhu i preponama konstantni osjecaj kao kad mengu trebam dobit (taj filing sam inache imala pred punkciju tek), i neki osip sam dobila po licu..nije to nis strasno, daleko od toga..ali kak tijelo drugacije odgovara na istu stvar! 

Šteta što nema nikoga tko je u postupku, da se jadamo simultano  :Grin:

----------


## katka22

> Super Katka, bas sam hepi zbog tebe!
> Držite se trudnice!
> 
> Onda nema beda ak me uhvati prehlada malo jace, dapace hehe 
> 
> Btw. ovo mi je 3 ciklus pikanja, i do sad nisam imala apsolutno nikakve nuspojave za vrijeme pikanja..ovaj puta sam primjetila glavobolju, u trbuhu i preponama konstantni osjecaj kao kad mengu trebam dobit (taj filing sam inache imala pred punkciju tek), i neki osip sam dobila po licu..nije to nis strasno, daleko od toga..ali kak tijelo drugacije odgovara na istu stvar! 
> 
> Šteta što nema nikoga tko je u postupku, da se jadamo simultano


Draga, kako ide?

----------


## sretnaofca

Ej draga..
A nemam ti pojma, bila na uzv u nedjelju, folikula ima (koliko ne znamo jer su mali mali bili jos pa dr. Kisić nije pisao nista), ali ima i cista na desnom jajniku bas kao i prosli put... terapija je ostala ista, a sutra opet uzv pa cemo vidjeti i biti pametniji..
Nisam optimisticna, i imam filing da opet nece biti nista od svega..tako da sam u modu tuge i jada, i sva sreca da mi se uzasno spava od tih hormona jer bi inace poludila od razmisljanja  :Sad: 

Kako ste vas dvoje?

----------


## katka22

> Ej draga..
> A nemam ti pojma, bila na uzv u nedjelju, folikula ima (koliko ne znamo jer su mali mali bili jos pa dr. Kisić nije pisao nista), ali ima i cista na desnom jajniku bas kao i prosli put... terapija je ostala ista, a sutra opet uzv pa cemo vidjeti i biti pametniji..
> Nisam optimisticna, i imam filing da opet nece biti nista od svega..tako da sam u modu tuge i jada, i sva sreca da mi se uzasno spava od tih hormona jer bi inace poludila od razmisljanja 
> 
> Kako ste vas dvoje?


A draga moja...ne znam sto bi ti rekla za utjehu. Nemam iskustva s cistama pa ti nemam sto pametnog za reci. Nadam se da ima sanse da se ipak postupak nastavi i ta sugava cista nestane ako je to moguce...

Mi smo ti ok. Sutra punih 8tt. Cekam ponovo uzv i nadam se da ce i dalje biti sve ok. I planiram sljedece korake, krvna testiranja... malo sam nervozna zbog svega stalno. Uvijek nesto cekas i bojis se i nakon pozitivne bete, iako je ustvari zasad sve u redu. Nemam krvarenja nikakvih, bolova ni sl. pa se ipak nadam da ce sve biti ok. Valjda cu puni mir imati tek kad rodim...

----------


## Hope1234

> Ej draga..
> A nemam ti pojma, bila na uzv u nedjelju, folikula ima (koliko ne znamo jer su mali mali bili jos pa dr. Kisić nije pisao nista), ali ima i cista na desnom jajniku bas kao i prosli put... terapija je ostala ista, a sutra opet uzv pa cemo vidjeti i biti pametniji..
> Nisam optimisticna, i imam filing da opet nece biti nista od svega..tako da sam u modu tuge i jada, i sva sreca da mi se uzasno spava od tih hormona jer bi inace poludila od razmisljanja 
> 
> Kako ste vas dvoje?


I ja sam imala dvije ciste u zadnjem postupku.... Nitko nije na njih obracao paznju... A bilo je i folikula... 14 .....

----------


## sretnaofca

Ajde super Katka, bit ce to sve ok! A kad mala beba stigne, opet ce biti neke druge brige i tako u krug..to tak ide i tak je normalno! 
A Hope, ma znam da nije bed za te ciste, imala sam jednu isto u proslom postupku pa niko nis, cak je ta bila i pukla/nestala u nekom trenu, pojma nemam.. vidjet cemo sutra sta ce uzv pokazati!
Drzite fige!
Do citanja!

----------


## sretnaofca

Vijesti s uzv-a: ima folikula na lijevom jajniku, par njih po cca 10mm. A desni jajnik: ogromna cista 26mm, i jako ga brine. Mene boli, pretpostavljam od nje, desna prepona skroz do koljena, nije mi ugodno uopce. Očito mi GonalF  ne pase kao terapija, jer sam i u proslom imala cistu... inache ih nikad u zivotu nisam imala. 
Enivejz, ista terapija gonalima do petka ujutro kad je opet uzv i tad cemo valjda znati otkazujemo li postupak ili idemo dalje.. 
Ne moram vam ni rec da sam razocarana i jadna, opet...no, kaj bude, bude, mogu se samo nadati najboljem.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Uf bem mu ciste! Razumijem te, tako i mene lijeva noga boli od ciste od 7,5 cm na lijevom jajniku, pa ode bol sve do bubrega! Hvala Bogu smanjila se (iako se endometriozne ciste ne smanjuju osim kirurški), i sad tak stoji negdje na 1,5-2,0 cm. Išla sam s njom u postupak i opet ću  :Smile:  Sretno i da u petak ipak bude zeleno svjetlo!

Katka tebe more “slatke muke”. Želim ti mir odmah i sad, iako da, kad rodiš barem znaš da je cilj ostvaren, a onda cijelo novo poglavlje. Vjerujem da će testovi iz krvi biti u redu! ❤️

----------


## sretnaofca

Djevojko, ma da, onda ova moja od 3 cm nije nis hehe 
Ja cu def inzistirati na nastavku postupka, ako je lijevi jajnik ok, a ja se osjecam dobro, ne zelim da mi propadne postupak...nek punktiraju tu cistu na aspiraciji i bok Pero. A ocigledno ja tako reagiram na stimulaciju, jer bas svaki puta nastane cista, i prvi i drugi put, pa i sad treci. Citala sam na Pubmedu razne znanstvene radove o razvoju cista na jajnicima od stimulacije rekombinantnim gonadotropinima, i kazu da je praksa da se postupak nastavlja po planu ako je sve ostalo ok. 
No, vidjet cemo sutra! Spremna sam na sve, kaj dr odluci tak ce bit!

----------


## katka22

Ofcice, nadam se da ste nastavili s postupkom. Moja iskustva stimuliranih postupaka: sto je bilo vise komplikacija, beta je bila ljepsa, kako s prvim malim tako i sad... neuspjesni postupak u sredini bilo sve po PS-u.... zelim ti isto❤️
Ja i dalje ok. Pocela svasta nesto grickat, bojim se da cu se rano pocet debljat nastavim li. Evo me sa jumbo vrecicom smokija koji nisam jela valjda 10 godina...

----------


## sretnaofca

Evo me! Situacija je spora, jako spora i ne bas obecavajuca..svaki dan sam na uzv i vadjenju krvi i sutra opet sve to. Dr ne zeli odustati, a bome ni ja. Danas je 12 dc, ako sutra ne odustanemo, racunam aspiraciju tek 17,18dc. Sto je ok, buduci su mi cikluci na 35+40 dana, ali ovo je toliko sve drugacije od prosle stimulacije.. vidjet cemo, pijem puno vode, odmaram pa se nadam da ce folikulici nastaviti rasti. Malo sam i pod stresom zbog te neizvjesnosti!
Katka, kaj te briga, jedi kad god ti pase, ali koliko god ti bilo fino svejedno pripazi  hehe

----------


## katka22

> Evo me! Situacija je spora, jako spora i ne bas obecavajuca..svaki dan sam na uzv i vadjenju krvi i sutra opet sve to. Dr ne zeli odustati, a bome ni ja. Danas je 12 dc, ako sutra ne odustanemo, racunam aspiraciju tek 17,18dc. Sto je ok, buduci su mi cikluci na 35+40 dana, ali ovo je toliko sve drugacije od prosle stimulacije.. vidjet cemo, pijem puno vode, odmaram pa se nadam da ce folikulici nastaviti rasti. Malo sam i pod stresom zbog te neizvjesnosti!
> Katka, kaj te briga, jedi kad god ti pase, ali koliko god ti bilo fino svejedno pripazi  hehe


Joooj, nadam se da ce sve na kraju biti ok s tobom. Nekako imam osjecaj da hoce. 
...danas sam se vagnula, imam kilu vise. Uff...stvarno moram stat na kocnicu. Ustvari mi do 20. tjedna ne treba ni grama vise (tek sam u 9.)

----------


## sretnaofca

Jucer mi je prekinuta stimulacija, na 13dc. Folikuli dva dana nisu nista narasli, bilo ih je cca 10 i ostali su na 12mm. Cista je takodjer tu, bila je jucer na cca 4cm. Tako da je dezurna doktorica odlucila prekinuti. U utorak moram na pregled kod svog mpo dr, da vidimo s cime cemo zavrsiti ciklus i koji su daljnji koraci.
Boli me desna strana tijela, od cica, rebra, kicme, bubrega, prepone  do koljena, i moram pazit kak sjedam, valjda je cista jos narasla..
Ugl, ljuta sam jako. Bas jako! Od 3 stimulirana, 2 su mi otisla u vjetar a da nisam ni pokucala na vrata laboratorija!! Najgore mi je sto mi dr govore da su mi jajnici super, jajovodi prohodni, uterus divan, hormoni odlicni. Hmmm ocito neki vrag ipak ne radi  dobro. Pricala sam sa muzem i ici cemo na konzultacije i pregled, uzv kod Lučingera. Da platim kolko treba i da me neko napokon pogleda kak bog zapovijeda i veli kaj bi se trebalo popravit. A kad iskoristimo jos ta dva postupka preko hzzo, ici cemo kod njega.
Eto to je moja mpo prica zasad. Moram malo odmoriti!

Katka, heheh dada, cuvaj kile za kasnije dane trudnoce  :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

A joj pa baš mi je žao! Očito ti ta terapija ne odgovara, mijenjaj lijekove hitno! Ovo nije normalno! Svakako kad ispucaš sve preko HZZO odi kod privatnika, dr. L je odličan.

----------


## katka22

> Jucer mi je prekinuta stimulacija, na 13dc. Folikuli dva dana nisu nista narasli, bilo ih je cca 10 i ostali su na 12mm. Cista je takodjer tu, bila je jucer na cca 4cm. Tako da je dezurna doktorica odlucila prekinuti. U utorak moram na pregled kod svog mpo dr, da vidimo s cime cemo zavrsiti ciklus i koji su daljnji koraci.
> Boli me desna strana tijela, od cica, rebra, kicme, bubrega, prepone  do koljena, i moram pazit kak sjedam, valjda je cista jos narasla..
> Ugl, ljuta sam jako. Bas jako! Od 3 stimulirana, 2 su mi otisla u vjetar a da nisam ni pokucala na vrata laboratorija!! Najgore mi je sto mi dr govore da su mi jajnici super, jajovodi prohodni, uterus divan, hormoni odlicni. Hmmm ocito neki vrag ipak ne radi  dobro. Pricala sam sa muzem i ici cemo na konzultacije i pregled, uzv kod Lučingera. Da platim kolko treba i da me neko napokon pogleda kak bog zapovijeda i veli kaj bi se trebalo popravit. A kad iskoristimo jos ta dva postupka preko hzzo, ici cemo kod njega.
> Eto to je moja mpo prica zasad. Moram malo odmoriti!
> 
> Katka, heheh dada, cuvaj kile za kasnije dane trudnoce


Joj draga...ne znam sto pametnog reci. Nisam iskreno cula za takve situacije da ciste nastaju u stimulacijama...zao mi je. Naravno, tvoje zdravlje je sad najbitnije i treba tu cistu sanirati. Ne znam kako ce to, ocekuju li da sama pukne, kakva je to uopce cista? Ima li to veze s endometriozom? (Mozda bubam bzvz al to mi jedino pada na pamet).
Naravno, ne treba forsirati kad ne ide. I ocito ti nesto od stimulacije izaziva vise nereda nego iceg drugog...svakako, vjerojatno je vrijeme za promjene...
Jesi li razmisljala o opcijama da promijenis kliniku vec sad? I da i ta dva postupka odradis u nekoj od klinika koje rade sa HZZO (Beta ili Škvorc ako se ne varam)? Imaju i oni dobre rezultate a valjda drugaciji pristup...procitaj malo i na njihovoj temi tu na forumu...u svakom slucaju, rjesenje neke vrste ce se nametnuti, vidjet ces.

----------


## sretnaofca

Sutra cu vidjeti kaj sa cistom i kakva je. Hmm endometrioza i cista..o tome ne znam puno, ali znam da mi je sa endometrijem sve ok. Cista je nastala uslijed stimulacije def jer je prije pocetka stimanja nije bilo! Fakat sam baksuz boze dragi!! Postaje mi smijesno ovo sve u neku ruku!
A da, muz me nagovara da odemo Škvorcu na ova dva preostala postupka, ali ja nekako vjerujem Petrovoj i dalje..sutra cu bombardirat dr pitanjima i trazit da me uputi na neku daljnju obradu i dijagnostiku! Sad je vrijeme za borbu hehe

----------


## katka22

> Sutra cu vidjeti kaj sa cistom i kakva je. Hmm endometrioza i cista..o tome ne znam puno, ali znam da mi je sa endometrijem sve ok. Cista je nastala uslijed stimulacije def jer je prije pocetka stimanja nije bilo! Fakat sam baksuz boze dragi!! Postaje mi smijesno ovo sve u neku ruku!
> A da, muz me nagovara da odemo Škvorcu na ova dva preostala postupka, ali ja nekako vjerujem Petrovoj i dalje..sutra cu bombardirat dr pitanjima i trazit da me uputi na neku daljnju obradu i dijagnostiku! Sad je vrijeme za borbu hehe


Razumijem te. I ja vjerujem Petrovoj, ali ustvari najvise mojoj dr. Da nemam odnos s njom kakav imam....ne znam. Smatram da trebas vjerovati svom osjecaju i ako to znaci da ostajes tu gdje ti je sve poznato i gdje te vec znaju... i to puno znaci, vjeruj mi znam. 
Bravo za stav, bravo za upornost i volju...to ce se i nagraditi na kraju...❤️

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala ti Katka  :Smile: 
Ostajem u Petrovoj, stvarno mi se ne mijenja klinika bas iz istih razloga koje ti navodis. 
Cista je vodena. Dobila Duphastone za dva ciklusa, i nakon druge menge doci na uzv. Ako te nesretne vodene prasice vise nema, onda dog za daljnji postupak. A ak je ona tu, ona operacija. Kaze dr da nisam kandidat za nikakve drillinge, niti druge zahvate, jer je sve ok. Kaze ako bi isli mrdat dolje nesto, pokvarili bi mi odlican amh. Ocito samo nemamo srece..tak nam je grah pao! 
Sad odmaram, a treba mi bas jer sam stvarno puno toga injicirala u sebe..i cekam sto ce donijeti mpo put dalje..

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Hvala Bogu da je vodena, ništa to nije neuobičajeno, otići će to, do tad se lijepo odmori, pa početkom godine u nove pobjede. 

Petrova je meni isto za sad ok, samo trebaš biti uporna!

----------


## Ivana2018

Pozdrav cure. Molim vas savjet. Suprug ude ovaj tjedan na biopsiju (TESE) na Rebro pa me zanima kakav je daljnji postupak, odnosno, da li ja neke preglede obavljam kod svoje ginekologice ili idem kod nje samo po uputnicu i ostalo obavljam u Petrovoj?

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok Ivana2018! 
Bilo bi dobro prije Petrove napraviti Papa test i cervikalne briseve, tako da s time dodjes na pregled. Ti nalazi ti vrijede godinu dana. 
Markeri na spolne bolesti ce ti takodjer trebati, ali to ti preporucam da napravite oboje kad cete dogovoriti postupak jer oni vrijede samo 6 mj. 
Krvna grupa-to mozes, ako nemas, vaditi isto prije pregleda (ceka se tjedan dana nalaz u Petrovoj 3)
A sve ostalo ces saznati na pregledu.
P.s. skuzila sam da su neke cure pisale da su one papu i briseve obavile u Petrovoj na pregledu, tako da je i to mozda opcija, mozda se javi netko tko zna bolje!
Moj savjet ti je zamoliti svoju gin da ti odmah da D1 upitnicu, tako da ti u Petrovoj mogu na temelju te upitnice i dijagnoze davati interne uputnice za eventualna vadjenja krvi ili neke pretrage, a ujedno ce ti ista biti i za postupak!

Ovo vam je prvi postupak?

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala puno na odgovoru. Da, ovo nam je prvi postupak pa smo malo pogubljeni  :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ja sam pisala ranije o tome, sve apsolutno sve pretrage su mi se napravile na licu mjesta. Došla sam na konzultacije, s d1 uputnicom, odmah su mi napravili papu i briseve, dali sve interne uputnice za krvne pretrage, markere, sve se radi kod njih, markeri i krvna grupa u Petrovoj 3 odmah do njih. Jedino nalazi štitnjače se rade na Rebru, ali isto dobiješ od njih u Petrovoj internu uputnicu i samo dođeš u lab na Rebro. Meni se nije dalo niš ranije raditi, dugo se čeka kod mog soc.gin. Tako da mi je ovo bila bolja opcija. Sve nalaze sam skupila u roku 3 tjedna. Ovisi kad ti menga dolazi, spolni hormoni se rade 2-3 dc. Tumorski markeri odmah odeš u lab, nema naručivanja, nalazi se čekaju 2 tjedna. Papa i brisevi budu isto tako 2-3 tjedna max. Sretno!

----------


## sretnaofca

Djevojko, super si sve napisala, info odlicna za sve! 
Inache, ima kaj novoga kod bilo koga?  :Grin:

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala  :Smile:  to je super da se može sve na jednom mjestu napraviti. Ja imam sve nalaze ali stare godinu i pol tako da na žalost moram sve ponovo.

----------


## MarijaSonja

Drage cure, evo jos jedne nove

----------


## MarijaSonja

Drage cure i ja se ukljucujem, iduci tjedan idem na prvi ultrazvuk pa inseminacija. Trebam sve moguce savjete informacije

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga MarijaSonja, dobro dosla i jos brze otisla s ovog foruma hehe
Sto god te zanima pitaj, glupih pitanja nema!
Kod kojeg si dr, koja vam je dg?

----------


## sretnaofca

Ja cekam svoju prvu M nakon prekinutog postupka..osjecam se uzasno, peru me hormoni, iskocili pristevi po bradi, u biti osjecam se kao u pubertetu-grozno..
Jedva cekam da prokrvarim, cista je jos uvijek tu jer me i dalje boli od bubrega do koljena! Nekako sam pokisla i tuzna nakon tog propalog postupka, najsretnija sam doma na kaucu. Ali moram se izbaciti iz tog moda, jer nije dobro ni za mene, ni za muza, 
ni za brak, niti okolinu. Eto, to je moj apdejt. 
Iduci postupak zelim probati prirodni ivf, i to sto prije, malo da se od tih sintetickih hormona oporavim.
Kako su nam trudnice??

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

MarijaSonja dobrodošla! Nemam ti savjeta, nisam išla u petrovu na AIH, samo na IVF, ali mislim da ti je najvažnije strpljenje i optimizam. Prati se uzv tvoja ovulacija i kad je vrijeme ide se na inseminaciju (ja sam radila privatno jednu AIH). Ležiš još pola h i to je to. Dobiješ upute od dr. od terapije koju trošiš od dana AIH do bete. Sretno!

Sretnaofca, ti i ja smo u istom sosu i modu.  :Smile:  

Cure ja sam jutros vadila P4 na 7 dpo da se vidi kvaliteta ovulacije, lab za vađenje krvi je premješten u glavnu zgradu dolje u podrum. Nemrete fulat  :Smile:

----------


## MarijaSonja

Danas bio ultrazvuk, veceras u 22 nekakva injekcija

----------


## MarijaSonja

Doktor je Tomičić, dijagnoze nema, samo ne ide

----------


## katka22

Vidim da krece polako akcija...neka neka, nek bude plodna jesen!
Eve mene trbusaste. Cekam uzv krajem ovog tjedna, sljedeci tjedan sam narucena za nifty pa sam i zbog toga poprilicno uzbudjena... odbrojavam zadnje dane sa kljukanjem razno raznim terapijama (estrofem, utrogestan, duphaston, andol, folic...). Kako bi samo bilo lijepo moci se opustiti i uzivati u trudnoci poput “obicnih” trudnica. 
Za dva dana sam 11tt i polako se blizi drugo tromjesjecje. Mozda cu se tad malo opustiti? Zasad, koliko god se trudila ne mislilti o bilo kakvim losim scenarijima oni jednostavno povremeno dodju u glavu. Nisu pripomogle nazalost ni aktualne teme o kiretazama na zivo poprilicno glasne ovih dana. 
Ofcice, nek se kod tebe napokon sve poslozi. Slazem se s tobom, odmorno tijelo je najbolji adut. A cista glava jos bolji...zato, pronadji si pozitivan mod...znas da ce ubrzo sve ovo biti iza tebe. 
Pozdrav novim curama i sto prije otisle odavde!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Stavila sam smajlić i još napisala ogroman post, a objavilo mi samo prvu rečenicu. Valjda smajlići sa smartphonea ne prolaze, pa sve iza njih ne bude objavljeno!  :Sad:  Dakle, napisala sam super super Katka, neka se tako lijepo i dalje nastavi! Vjerujem da ćeš bit malkice mirnija kad prođe kritičnih 12 tt. Keep us posted! 

MarijaSonja, to je tzv. štoperica, inekcija koja “štopa” daljnji rast i pucanje folikula, odnosno folikul treba sazrijeti i puknuti 36h nakon štoperice. Dobija se u 21 ili 22 sata. Naravno, nekad ni štoperica ne uspije spriječiti prijevremeno pucanje folikula (ovulaciju). Pretpostavljam da ti je AIH onda u srijedu ujutro? Tomičić je ok, cura koja je sa mnom bila paralelno u postupku prošli mjesec, ostala trudna u tom postupku, ona je kod njega, kaže da je zadovoljna.

----------


## MarijaSonja

Da, tako je, rekli su da suprug dodje u srijedu u 7... Kako funkcionira to, jel boli?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ma jok, mislim mene sve boli, ali ovo nije. Suprug da svoj doprinos, biolog pročisti uzorak, i kateterom ti ga unesu (inseminiraju). Ne znam koliko se leži nakon toga, pretpostavljam 30 min. I to je to. Najbezbolniji postupak mpo, ako mene pitaš  :Smile:

----------


## MarijaSonja

I onda nakon toga cekam dva tjedna vadjenje krvi? Kako znam da sam trudna

----------


## MarijaSonja

Koju visinu bete da prizeljkujem?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Da, onda najgorih 2ww (2 week wait). Vadiš betu kad ti dr. kaže/napiše i vidiš jesi li trudna, neke cure imaju i ranije simptome koji su slični pms-u, no to je sve individualno. Za mene i moje osobno iskustvo beta iznad 100 je trudnoća. Sve ispod je vrlo lako moguće da je biokemijska. No, o tom potom, sad se fokusiraj na opuštanje prije sutrašnjeg dana! Sretno!

----------


## MarijaSonja

Hvala, ne znam koliko se mogu opustiti, sva sam luda, jedva cekam da prodje

----------


## sretnaofca

Yap, cekanje je nekaj najgore..vrijeme nikako da prodje! Ali, prodje i to,kao i sve drugo hehe Zivce na tregere!

----------


## MarijaSonja

Morat ću...

----------


## Inesz

Prekinimo šutnju!

Punkcije jajnika "na živo", bez upotrebe odgovarajućeg načina otklanjanja boli, protivne su suvremenim medicinskim praksama i predstavljaju ozbiljno kršenje dostojanstva žena i prava na zaštitu od nepotrebne boli i patnje.

Drage žene, ne, ovo nije normalno, ovako ne treba biti. Nije u redu da vas se izlaže nepotrebnoj patnji i boli prilikom punkcija. Nepotrebno trpljenje, često i vrlo jakih bolova, nije uvjet ni garancija da ćemo nakon IVF-a dobiti dijete.

Vrijeme je da ovo prestane, da bude bolje, da dobijete medicinsku skrb koja je u skladu sa dosezima suvremene medicine 21. stoljeća.

Roda vas poziva da u nekoliko rečenica opišete svoja iskustva punkcije (aspiracije) jajnih stanica "na živo" i pošaljete na adresu: prekinimo.sutnju@roda.hr

ili u inbox Rodine FB stranice Prekinimo šutnju

Anonimnost vaših svjedočanstava je zagarantirana.

Rodina FB stranica Prekinimo šutnju!

----------


## MarijaSonja

Sto nakon inseminacije, normalno se ponasati? Raditi sve uobicajeno? Posao i ostalo?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

MarijaSonja te upute će ti dati liječnik, odnosno jesi danas imala AIH? Nikakvo posebno mirovanje nije propisano, bar meni nije bilo. Nema stimuliranja ni punktiranja jajnika; tako da nema ni potrebe za dodatnim oprezom. No, sve je opet subjektivno, od osobe do osobe. Ja bih rekla ponašaj se normalno. Kad ti se spava, malo odmori, posao ako nije jako stresan i fizički naporan, slobodno radi. Iako, mislim da imaš pravo na bolovanje 14 dana do bete.

Inesz hvala na info!

----------


## MarijaSonja

U bolnici mi nisu nista rekli, pitat cu svog ginekologa sutra. Danas imala, i naravno da sam ja drugacija od svih  :Smile: mene je boljelo, valjda nisam bila opustena...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Oh, to je u redu, mene sve boli, pa i transfer mi je nelagodan, a uzv da ne spominjem, no ja imam endometriozu težu, pa između ostalog i zbog toga, a i osjetljiva sam i uvijek stisnuta. Tako da se nemoj osjećati loše jer si drukčija, razumijem te. Meni je bila nelagoda, no najmanje bolno od svih mpo zahvata definitivno  :Smile:  Bila sam prije 4 godine na AIH pa se pravo ni ne sjećam, očito je bilo podnošljivo. Kod kojeg si dr.? Jesi zadovoljna do sad s pristupom?

----------


## MarijaSonja

Doktor je Tomičić, ali nije mi on radio jer je hitno morao u salu, zadovoljna sam, iako je meni sve to u magli, mi smo isli na pregled i odmah sve dogovorili pa sam sva bila zbunjena, neka plačljiva i tak, što se tiče bolnice nemam primjedbu

----------


## MarijaSonja

Jedino sto nisam nista pitala, bila sam katastrofa, oni su mi rekli sve bitno, a meni tek kad sam dosla kući milijun pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Cureeeee.....
Evo nas dvoje s pregleda. Imamo 5 cm ciste ljubavi! Sve je super, imam i predivne slikice tog malog cuda, steta sto vam ih ne mogu pokazati...izvrsili mjerenja nuhalnog nabora, sve super...sve kako treba biti. Jedino je mrva po uzv 4 dana starija, do sad je bilo u dan tocno...kosarkas mamin...sutra idem na nifty testiranje pa mi slijedi tjedan dana i vise neizvjesnosti...
Poljupce vam saljem ❤️

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Katka divoteeeee! Tako sam sretna zbog tebe! Nifty javi čim dobiješ nalaze, ali vjerujem da će sve biti SAVRŠENO ❤️

MarijaSonja ma sve je to normalno, novi ste u svemu, zato postoje forumi da se ne osjećamo same i pomognemo jedna drugoj. Tomičića dosta hvale, mislim da si u dobrim rukama!

----------


## milasova8

MarijaSonja, sretno! I naravno da te sada sve brine,ipak ste novi u cijeloj ovoj MPO prici..dobro je da si dosla na Rodu ovdje ces puno toga nauciti i dobiti podrsku.
Dr.Tomicic je i moj MPO doktor i divan je,divan! 
I sada kada sam trudna je toliko brizan i dobar,sve ti kaze na svako pitanje odgovori i kad si kod njega ne osjecas se da si samo broj,da si kao na traci..bas se posveti i ne gleda na sat..

Nadam se da ces i ti i ostale cure stopama mene i Katke!!
Drzim fige svima!

----------


## MarijaSonja

Hvala cure na podršci, tek su se danas malo slegi dojmovi  :Smile:

----------


## MarijaSonja

Ne znam što očekivati, svi naglašavaju kako je zaista mala šansa inseminacijom... Ali krećemo s tim pa cemo vidjeti :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Milasova8 riječi ti se pozlatile da i na nas što prije padne baby dust  :Smile: 

MarijaSonja od nekud se mora krenuti! Male su šanse, tipa 5% prema statistikama, ali ipak neke žene bez problema zatrudne inseminacijom. Nadam se da ćeš ti biti među tim sretnicama! Sad uživaj u čekanju i samo laganini  :Smile:

----------


## swift3

Jel ima nekog tko je bio kod Špremice?  :Smile: 
Dosadasnje iskustvo...li-la, ne znam kaj bi mislila.
Ja u iduci petak vadim krv, iako mislim da cu se samo popisati na test

----------


## MarijaSonja

Zašto mislis?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Meni nije odgovarala dr. Šprem, gledala me samo jednom davno, nisam inače kod nje. Ti si kod nje u postupku već?

----------


## katka22

Vezano za inseminacije...moja kolegica s posla ima dvoje djece iz AIH. Prvo iz prvog pokusaja, drugo iz drugog. Prije toga par godina prirodnog pokusavanja...nije nista nemoguce i svakako treba probati tko ima preduvjete za to, ali moje je misljenje da ne treba gubiti previse vremena ne uspije li iz nekoliko pokusaja. Naravno, godine su tu isto bitan faktor. 
I ja vam svima skupa saljem hrpu  trudnicke prasine...

----------


## swift3

Jesam da. Zapravo su mi dodijelili Baldani Pavicic kada sam se narucivala ali kad sam dosla na prve konzultacije nje nije bilo, mijenjala ju je Sprem. I tako sam ostala kod nje. Od frendica doktorica sam cula samo najbolje o njoj, ali one ju znaju kao profesoricu, ne kao doktoricu. Tako da eto. Velim, nije nista negativno snjom bilo nego jednostavno stav i to da mi se nista nije reklo... Mislim, prokopala mi je torbu trazeci bananu kada je vidjela koliko mi je lose, dala vode i tako to :D tako da, ne mogu reci da nema ljudsku stranu...  :Smile:  a vidjet cemo.
Imam 34 godine, dodjelila mi dvije AIH, dalje ivf. Jedna inseminacija odradjena, jos tjedan dana do rezultata. Nemam neka ocekivanja za AIH, nikad se ne zna ali premali je postotak da bi gajila nadu...

----------


## MarijaSonja

I ja imam prijateljicu kojoj su obe bebe uspjele od prve, tako da... Nama su rekli da bi kao trebali tri puta pokusati aih pa tek onda dalje, negdje sam procitala da je kod parova koji su kao mi, postoji zakonska obveza tako. Ja sam bila u soku taj dan, mozda i previse cmizdrava, ali sad i zaboravila na to, da nema utrica ne bih se ni sjetila toga, mozda mi tak brze prodju ova 2 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## Malaroza22

Bok curke, evo i ja sam odradila prvu inseminaciju također ne gajim neke nade ali drzim nam fige svima. Mene zanima kada moram ici vaditi betu nakon 14 dana gdje to vadim i da li uzimam uputnicu od svog ginekologa ili kako to ide?

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok cure, zene, trudnice, trudilice, majke!

Imam pitanje, ako je dijagnosticirana oligoasthenoteratozoospermija-moze li se sa takvim nalazom raditi inseminacija? Ima li tko saznanja? Zanima me slijedece: na dan inseminacije partner da svoj uzorak i da li tamo tete u ivf labosu taj uzorak prociste i inseminira se samo najbolje ili?? Mislim koliki volumen spermija uopce mora biti za izvodjenje inseminacije? Mozda netko od vas zna odgovor.. Hvala vam!

Malaroza, vadis betu u Petrovoj-dodjes na dan bete tamo i ako si imala D1 uputnicu, onda na Salteru humane trazis da ti daju internu uputnicu i vadis kod njih u labu. Ili mozes ici privatno, ili pak mozes ici svom ginicu da ti da uputnicu za neki lab koji ti je blizi i zgodniji od Petrove (samo provjeri da li rade betu)-ali pazi, ako ces ponavljati betu nakon dva dana, to moras odratiti u istom labu gdje si vadila prvu!

----------


## MarijaSonja

Sretnaofca, Mi smo isli na inseminaciju i prvo je gospodin obavio svoje, nakon toga su oni izdvojili samo najbolje i ocistili ih od sveg onog sto ih mozda usporava, taku su barem nama rekli....sto se tice volumena ne znam, meni je sestra pokazivala pribor pa je u sklopu toga bila mala injekcija, tanka kao one kod zubara i tu su oni bili unutra, nije ih bilo puno....

----------


## MarijaSonja

Malaroza kako je bilo?

----------


## Malaroza22

> Bok cure, zene, trudnice, trudilice, majke!
> 
> 
> Malaroza, vadis betu u Petrovoj-dodjes na dan bete tamo i ako si imala D1 uputnicu, onda na Salteru humane trazis da ti daju internu uputnicu i vadis kod njih u labu. Ili mozes ici privatno, ili pak mozes ici svom ginicu da ti da uputnicu za neki lab koji ti je blizi i zgodniji od Petrove (samo provjeri da li rade betu)-ali pazi, ako ces ponavljati betu nakon dva dana, to moras odratiti u istom labu gdje si vadila prvu!


Bez obzira sto sam dobila otpusno pismo mogu jos za betu iskoristiti?

----------


## Malaroza22

> Malaroza kako je bilo?


Bilo je dobro. Moje dr nije bilo pa mi je radila dr Pavicic i ona i sestra su bile predobre prema meni i mazile me. Morali su mi dati spasmex za opustanje al sve je bilo bezbolno i brzo. Nama su svi nalazi uredi pa ne znam sta ocekivati ali vidjet cemo samo pozitivno cure moje i bit ce sve ok!

----------


## sretnaofca

E vis Malaroza, buduci ste dobili otpusno pismo ne znam ti tocno..znas kaj, najbolje ti nazovi tam taj Salter i pitaj tetu! 

Ja sam u nekim dubiozama i  razmisljanjima da, nakon neuspjelih stimulacija i svakakvih nezeljenih nuspojava, pitam doktora da probamo inseminaciju..kajja znam, mozda uspije. MM ima kriminalan spermio, i iako je radjen ICSI, mozda se bude probralo kaj za inseminaciju. Ja stvarno mislim da moje tijelo ne prihvaca sinteticke hormone i da tijelo treba pustiti da da ono sto moze dati samo.. Meni su svi hormoni super, imam jajnike nalik na pco i malo stekaju ciklusi, odnosno jaako su dugi. Ili da probamo prirodni ivf.. ne znam ni sama.

----------


## swift3

> E vis Malaroza, buduci ste dobili otpusno pismo ne znam ti tocno..znas kaj, najbolje ti nazovi tam taj Salter i pitaj tetu! 
> 
> Ja sam u nekim dubiozama i  razmisljanjima da, nakon neuspjelih stimulacija i svakakvih nezeljenih nuspojava, pitam doktora da probamo inseminaciju..kajja znam, mozda uspije. MM ima kriminalan spermio, i iako je radjen ICSI, mozda se bude probralo kaj za inseminaciju. Ja stvarno mislim da moje tijelo ne prihvaca sinteticke hormone i da tijelo treba pustiti da da ono sto moze dati samo.. Meni su svi hormoni super, imam jajnike nalik na pco i malo stekaju ciklusi, odnosno jaako su dugi. Ili da probamo prirodni ivf.. ne znam ni sama.


Bas sam se i ja pitala di da idem vaditi tu betu. Zvala sam lab Breyer, oni su mi najblizi, tamo je 160 kn. Jel se moze u Vinogradskoj to odraditi? Uvjek mi je stres u te drzavne bolnice ic, em sam pogubljena, em cekam pa ne znam kad cu stic na posao...mozda i tam tih 160 kn. Ne znam, soraju me hormoni na veliko. Kao pms na stotu, cmizdrava sam, zivcana...to nisu znakovi trudnoce jelda :D

Malaofca, najbolje da pitas doktora kakav uzorak mora biti...ja sam nasla na netu negdje neke optimalne brojeve, ali s obzirom da meni nista nisu rekli onda ti n eznam rec. 

Sad kad cujem da je Baldani bila super bas mi je krivo, ja sam trebala kod nje :\

----------


## Malaroza22

> E vis Malaroza, buduci ste dobili otpusno pismo ne znam ti tocno..znas kaj, najbolje ti nazovi tam taj Salter i pitaj tetu! 
> 
> Ja sam u nekim dubiozama i  razmisljanjima da, nakon neuspjelih stimulacija i svakakvih nezeljenih nuspojava, pitam doktora da probamo inseminaciju..kajja znam, mozda uspije. MM ima kriminalan spermio, i iako je radjen ICSI, mozda se bude probralo kaj za inseminaciju. Ja stvarno mislim da moje tijelo ne prihvaca sinteticke hormone i da tijelo treba pustiti da da ono sto moze dati samo.. Meni su svi hormoni super, imam jajnike nalik na pco i malo stekaju ciklusi, odnosno jaako su dugi. Ili da probamo prirodni ivf.. ne znam ni sama.


Ma da imas ti pravo budem nazvala. 
Mislim da uvijek mozes pitati svog dr i reci mu svoje videnje stvari a na njemu je da ti objasni zasto da ili ne. Svi su individualni pa kod svakog mozda pali drugaciji postupak. Tako da pitaj pa ces vidjeti  :Wink:

----------


## Malaroza22

> Sad kad cujem da je Baldani bila super bas mi je krivo, ja sam trebala kod nje :\


Ma nemoj se gristi radi toga ili pitaj da li
Mozes promjeniti. Ne znam kakav je inace al da bila je super mozda jer je vidjela da sam se sva stisla i bila pogubljena al nekako vjerujem da je zena inace takva. I sestra iako izgleda strogo zena je bila odlicna mislim da je prezime Pavlovic (nisam sigurna). Tako da ja za sada imam samo pozitivna iskustva  :Wink:

----------


## swift3

> Ma nemoj se gristi radi toga ili pitaj da li
> Mozes promjeniti. Ne znam kakav je inace al da bila je super mozda jer je vidjela da sam se sva stisla i bila pogubljena al nekako vjerujem da je zena inace takva. I sestra iako izgleda strogo zena je bila odlicna mislim da je prezime Pavlovic (nisam sigurna). Tako da ja za sada imam samo pozitivna iskustva



Moja sestra je neka plava zenska mladja, mislim da se Sandra zove. I moje iskustvo je koma. Sad kad vidim da si ti dobila i nesto za opustanje, bas mi bude bed. No dobro, bilo pa proslo. Idemo dalje, javim info sa bete u petak :D

----------


## Malaroza22

> Moja sestra je neka plava zenska mladja, mislim da se Sandra zove. I moje iskustvo je koma. Sad kad vidim da si ti dobila i nesto za opustanje, bas mi bude bed. No dobro, bilo pa proslo. Idemo dalje, javim info sa bete u petak :D


Dobila sam za opustanje jer nije mogla uci (da se tak izrazim sori) ne zato kaj sam bila u panici  :Wink:  vjerujem da im to inace nije praksa. Uglavnom sad je proslo nadam se da ce ti beta biti pozitivna i da vise neces morati u postupak! Sretno i javljaj se  :Wink:

----------


## MarijaSonja

I meni je bila panika, jako me peklo, pa mi je bilo jos gore jer su mi svi rekli da nista ne boli

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Moja je dr. Baldani, prezadovoljna sam. Bila sam izvan sebe prije jedne aspiracije, ona došla i zagrlila me prije svega. Uvjerila me da će sve bit ok, i da ću zaspat prilikom aspiracije i jesam  :Smile: 

Sretnaofca, za tebe je prirodni ivf ili blage stimulacije Klomifen i par Gonala. Jeste probali tako? Inseminacije su gubitak vremena posebno za lošiji spermio, ali ako si mlada, probaj!

----------


## swift3

> Moja je dr. Baldani, prezadovoljna sam. Bila sam izvan sebe prije jedne aspiracije, ona došla i zagrlila me prije svega. Uvjerila me da će sve bit ok, i da ću zaspat prilikom aspiracije i jesam



Sve sto imam za reci je drago mi je zbog tebe i zao zbog mene :D Bas mi zao da sam ju fulala.

----------


## sretnaofca

Djevojko, mlada bas i nisam previse, 32 uskoro na vratima.. a da, probat sa femarom (klomid ne smijem jer sam imala brutalne nuspojave zadnji put) i dodat par gonala. Da li se ta kombinacija femara+ 2,3 gonala broji kao prirodni ili stimulirani? I da li postoji mogucnost da se krene u prirodni ivf, pa se uvede par gonala koje platim o svom trosku, tako da ostane prirodni postupak?
Da li netko ima saznanja kolika je cijena stimuliranog postupka u bolnici bez uputnice?
Buduci imam jos samo jedan prirodni i jedan stimulirani, raspitujem se o eventualnim kombinacijama
Hvala na bilo kakvoj info!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Uvijek se sa svakim novim postupkom možeš prebaciti kod drugog liječnika po tvom izboru.  :Smile:  Meni osobno su inseminacije gubljenje vremena. Sve ovisi koliko si stara i kakva ti je dijagnoza. Neka ti se primi od prve da popraviš statistiku!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Sretna to se zovu blage stimulacije i broje se pod stimulirani. Da, postoje navodno opcija da ideš u prirodni pa ubaciš naknadno koji lijek o svom trošku, sve ovisi koji liječnik te vodi. Nemam iskustva s tim. Ne znam cijenu stim. u bolnici Petrovoj, cure s Vuka pišu da je tamo oko soma eura + lijekovi. Sve ovisi koliko lijekova trebaš. Slično kao i kod privatnika čini mi se.

----------


## MarijaSonja

Nuspojave utrića?

----------


## sretnaofca

Vidjet cu uskoro kojim putem cemo dalje, hvala vam cure na info!
A nuspojave utrica, ja nisam imala nikakve, mooozda mi se malo vise spavalo nego inache, i da, jedina nuspojava je mijenjanje dnevnih ulozaka po 2-3 puta na dan hahahha bas ne volim te utrice!

----------


## MarijaSonja

Haha to da, mene jucer jako bolilo kao da cu dobiti, a tek je 5 dan nakon postupka, pa kontam da je od njih.

----------


## sretnaofca

MarijaSonja, moguce da te od njih probada..cure svasta navode kao nuspojave, a i nakon svega, vjerujem da je i nemoguce-moguce!  :Smile:

----------


## MarijaSonja

Samo da nije neka preuranjena menga  :Sad:

----------


## Mary19866

Dan. Imam pitanje. Da li netko pouzdano zna od koliko sati dr. Dinka Pavičić baldani radi folikulometriju?

----------


## katka22

Evo i mene malo k vama...
Da se nadovezem na temu dr. Baldani. Ja sam jako zavoljela tu zenu. Bezrezervno joj vjerujem. Imam dva postupka iza sebe kod nje i iskrenost od prvog dana me jednostavno kupila. Bilo je tesko ponekad i poslusati, odgadjati pocetak postupka mjesecima zbog nekih nalaza koje je trazila, a koje nitko drugi ne trazi, odgadjati ET zbog opasnosti hipera...ali jako mi je drago da sam je u svemu slusala jer smo evo kao sto je i rekla dosli do trudnoce. I sad sva ta trazenja imaju smisla. Zato svakome tko se odluci kod nje ja je od srca preporucam. Mislim da ona pocinje raditi od 8:30 ako nisam nesto pomijesala. 
Sretnaofca... razumijem tvoja previranja i promisljanja koja imas. Situacija u kojoj si trenutno nije savrsena, ta dva postupka koja su ostala mogu izgledati razocaravajuce, ali molim te...popricaj sa svojim dr. Mislim da ti on moze dati sve odgovore na tvoje nedoumice. Mislim da AIH kod loseg spermia nije neka opcija, tako da ne znam koliko se to isplati pokusavati. 
Djevojko, mice li se sto kod vas? 
Ja ocekujem nalaz niftyja od danas nadalje pa me pocela lagana nervoza tek sad prati...
Pozdrav svim novim curama i sto prije otisle odavde...❤️

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Mary dr. Baldani ima fm svaki dan od 8.30, ponedjeljkom ima i ambulantu, tako da je i duže od 8.30h tamo, ali kasnije gleda druge pacijentice nevezano za IVF, tako da definitivno 8.30h! 
Katka vjerujem ti da si sad na iglama, ali vjeruj da je sve u redu, jer sigurno jest ❤️ Kod nas status quo  :Smile:

----------


## Mary19866

Hvala puno

----------


## katka22

Taman dosli nalazi niftyja...imamo zdravog decka ❤️

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ajme, pa ja sam stekla dojam da ćete čekat nalaze još tjedan dana! Čestitam ❤️ još jedan sin ❤️

----------


## sretnaofca

Juhuu Katkaa, cestitam! Sad se mozes opustiti, bar malo! Koji si tjedan sada?
Znam Katka, naravno da cu pricati sa svojim dr..vec me pustila ideja o inseminaciji,naravno da sam osvijestila da nije za nas obzirom na spermio. Budemo prirodnjak, i to mislim vec sad sa iducom mengom bez lijekova, vidjet cemo krajem mjeseca..njih bar mozemo svaki mjesec pa dok uhvatimo folikul prije nego pukne! Btw vrijeme prolazi kao ludo!! 
Djevojko, kad vi krecete dalje sa akcijama?

----------


## katka22

Iznenadila sam se vec na testiranju kad mi je dr rekla da nalaz bude za 7-10 dana. Danas je tocno 7. Sretni smo jako da je sve kako treba biti... jos jedan decko, brat mu se najvise veseli...

----------


## Ivana2018

Cure mm je obavio biopsiju kod dr Hauptmana. I nađeno je dovoljno da idemo dalje. Nemam pojma koliko jer u nalazu ne piše ali smo presretni i optimistični.

----------


## Ivana2018

Sutra zovem svoju dr da mi da uputnicu. Razmišljam da li da kod naručivanja tražim termin kod dr Baldani ili dr Vrčića? Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## anemona1988

Pozdrav svima na forumu! Imam pitanjce

----------


## anemona1988

I jel mogu imati make up ili je kao kod aspiracije??

----------


## anemona1988

Još pitanja

----------


## Mary19866

Da li je netko probao inseminaciju uz letrozol 3-7 d.c.? Uspjelo? Jer meni je dr. Pavicic B. rekla da se ne razocaram ako nebude uspjelo.....

----------


## anemona1988

Neznam zasto izostavlja sto sam napisala.. pitala sam za temperaturu kod utrogestana..

----------


## swift3

> Da li je netko probao inseminaciju uz letrozol 3-7 d.c.? Uspjelo? Jer meni je dr. Pavicic B. rekla da se ne razocaram ako nebude uspjelo.....


Bok Mary, ja sam uzimala Letrozol i nije uspjelo. Mislim da to nema veze sa lijekom vec da svima to kazu jer je jednostavno nali postotak uspjelih inseminacija. Ali eto, ne znaci da ces ti biti ta  :Smile:

----------


## swift3

Tj. Da ti neces biti ta!  :Smile:

----------


## swift3

Cure, pitanje vezano uz Petrovu. Izdana mi je D1 uputnica, odradila konzultacije sa doktoricom i imam napisan plan postupaka. Prva inseminacija odradjena, neuspjesno. Sto sad dalje? Nije mi jasno zasto moram ponovno po uputnicu kod svog ginekologa i onda se ponovno naruciti na konzultacije/pregled kod doktorice u Petrovu?
O cemu imamo dalje razgovarati ako sve vec znamo?

Hvala!

----------


## sretnaofca

Swift3, nakon svakog postupka, bio uspjesan ili ne, ides na pregled/uzv-ovisi o situaciji. Za taj pregled se treba naruciti, jer je tvoje lijecenje u postupku prije zavrseno i sada kreces u novo. Nazalost, D1 upitnica po novom vrijedi samo za 1 postupak za razliku od prije kada je vrijedila godinu dana za vise postupaka. 
Trebas se naruciti iz razloga da te zabiljeze za postupak i za lijekove, i da vidite s kojim tocno menstrualnim ciklusom krecete ponovno!

----------


## sretnaofca

Anemona1988, postovi ti nisu prosli do kraja, vjerojatno jer si nova na forumu..
Za makeup, nije pozeljno da se dolazi na aspiraciju, transfer, inseminaciju nalickan, nikad ne znas sto se moze desiti. To se odnosi i na lak na noktima. Aliii, cure dolaze svakako, nasminkane, namazane, lak na noktima. Tak da ne znam, kak hoces.
A temperatura na utricima, nisam jos cula. Meni npr od Duphastona goori lice i glava, pa je mozda i temp ok!

----------


## swift3

> Swift3, nakon svakog postupka, bio uspjesan ili ne, ides na pregled/uzv-ovisi o situaciji. Za taj pregled se treba naruciti, jer je tvoje lijecenje u postupku prije zavrseno i sada kreces u novo. Nazalost, D1 upitnica po novom vrijedi samo za 1 postupak za razliku od prije kada je vrijedila godinu dana za vise postupaka. 
> Trebas se naruciti iz razloga da te zabiljeze za postupak i za lijekove, i da vidite s kojim tocno menstrualnim ciklusom krecete ponovno!


Hvala na info, idem danas do ginica po uputnicu. Samo se nadam da necu taj pregled sad cekat mjesecima :Sad:

----------


## anemona1988

Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## sretnaofca

Ma neces, posalji im na onaj mail za narucivanje da ih molid da ti daju sto prije termin, da si kod njih u postupku, bla bla..tak sam ja nekaj zadnji put zmuljarila i dobila termin za tjedan dana!
Sretno!

----------


## swift3

Tocno tak nekaj sam i napisala, hvala! 
Trazio me ginic nalaz specijalista, s obzirom da mi nis nisu dali bas me zanima kaj ce mi odgovorit.

----------


## Ivana2018

Cure kod kojeg ste dr u Petrovoj?

----------


## swift3

> Cure kod kojeg ste dr u Petrovoj?


Ja sam kod Spremice, navodno je Baldani ok ako te zanima savjet kod koga ici. Ali ja sam tek krenula tako da nemam veliko iskustvo.

----------


## Polka

Nakon koliko dana od transfera se vadi beta, jel isto i za transfer nakon 3 i nakon 5 dana?

----------


## anemona1988

Ja sam kod dr. Tomičić.. Za njega samo pohvale imam.. stručan, ljubazan, detaljan, pozitivan

----------


## anemona1988

Meni je dr. rekao nakon 14 dana, a imala sam transfer 3 dan

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala. Da zanima me preporuka. Razmišljam o dr Baldani ili dr Vrčiću

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Oboje su jednako super! Ja sam kod dr. Baldani. 

Anemona1988, lagano povišena tjelesna temp do 37.2 je uobičajena u drugoj fazi ciklusa (nakon O), upravo zbog lučenja progesterona. Utrogestani su sintetički progesteron, kao i Duphastoni, stoga je gorenje cijelog tijela normalno. Meni inače svaki ciklus pred kraj gore stopala nenormalno, a muž kad me zagrli kaže da sam rerna koliko sam vruća. Zapravo je to bazalna unutarnja temp. koja se povisi na recimo 37.3-37.5 pa se to odrazi i na regularnu tjelesnu temperaturu koju mjerim ispod pazuha, i bude oko 37.0

Swift jednom kad uđeš u postupke kod njih, onda nema čekanja višemjesečnog, samo ides dalje. Naručiš se prilično brzo, čekaš mengu i dođeš 2dc s D1. Ako nisi dobila otpusno pismo (to moraš dobiti na kraju svakog postupka), onda će ti stići poštom. S tim odeš kod gin. i na temelju toga dobijaš novu D1.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Što se tiče šminke, frizure, noktiju, nakita, sve je zabranjeno. Ipak se ide pod anesteziju. Treba doći na tašte, bez šminke, frizure tipa ukosnica, šnalica, bez nakita, i skinuti lak s ruku. Ja sam sve ispoštovala, osim što sam im napomenula da lak na rukama ne mogu skinuti jer je trajan, onda su me zamolili da skinem lak s noktiju na nogama. Što sam i učinila. Važno je kad se ide pod anesteziju, ma kako kratkoktrajna bila, da imaju pristup čistim noktima, jer se na njima vide prvi znakovi ako nešto nije u redu.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Polka, realno ako imaš transfer 5dnt, onda ti je beta 10 dnt; a ako imaš 3dnt, onda je 14 dnt. Liječnici pišu svatko drukčije od bolnice do bolnice. U Rijeci cure vade 21 dnt, neovisno o danu transfera, tamo je jednostavno takva procedura.

----------


## Mary19866

Cini se da ni meni nebu uspjela ins. uz letrazol.... ne rastu folikuli..... da li netko zna sto dalje? Navodno neka jaca stimulacija.....

----------


## swift3

> Swift jednom kad uđeš u postupke kod njih, onda nema čekanja višemjesečnog, samo ides dalje. Naručiš se prilično brzo, čekaš mengu i dođeš 2dc s D1. Ako nisi dobila otpusno pismo (to moraš dobiti na kraju svakog postupka), onda će ti stići poštom. S tim odeš kod gin. i na temelju toga dobijaš novu D1.


Da, nisam dobila otpusno pismo, ako su slali postom otislo je na krivu adresu novim stanarima  :Smile:  sad sam im javila da to promjene.
Evo narucili me za mjesec dana, pa sam se zalila da cu tad imat mengu pa su pomaknuli par dana prije...sto je ok, lovim iduci ciklus.

----------


## swift3

U medjuvremenu sam saznala i da otpusno pismo nije jos napisano te da cu ga dobiti pri sljedecem dolasku. Ljudima iz Zg ne salju postom. Pa eto, mozda ce nekom drugom biti korisna informacija.

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala. I ja imam nekako dobar osjećaj u vezi dr Baldani tako da ću tražiti nju.

----------


## MarijaSonja

Ja sam kod Tomičića, ali mi je Baldani radila inseminaciju, zadovoljna sam s oboje. Meni je ona odmah dok sam čekala onih pol sata pisala otpusno pismo i dala mi.

----------


## Polka

Puno hvala. Zna netko kakav je protokol za FET, uzimaju li se neki lijekovi kao priprema prije?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Meni je isto Baldani odmah nakon postupka napisala otpusno. Samo treba zamolit i napomenut, jer su svi uvijek u gužvi. Pričekala sam pola sata i dobila ga u ruke, ali mi je rekla da bi inače slali poštom (a iz Zg sam).

----------


## Malaroza22

Samo na znanje ako ce zatrebati. Ako ste dobile otpusno pismo mozete za betu jos dobiti internu uputnicu. 

Moze mi samo netko reci gdje vadim betu? U podrumu glavne zgrade ili iza glavne zgrade? I radno vrijeme ako netko zna?

----------


## Polka

> Samo na znanje ako ce zatrebati. Ako ste dobile otpusno pismo mozete za betu jos dobiti internu uputnicu. 
> 
> Moze mi samo netko reci gdje vadim betu? U podrumu glavne zgrade ili iza glavne zgrade? I radno vrijeme ako netko zna?


U podrumu se vadi, kazu u labosu da vjerojatno tamo ostaju za stalno. 
Rade od 7 do 15.

----------


## Ivana2018

Cure u koje je vrijeme najbolje doći kada se naručuje osobnim dolaskom i gdje točno treba ići?

----------


## sretnaofca

Ivana2018, pratis oznake za: ambulanta zavoda za humanu reprodukciju ili negdje pise ambulanta za planiranje obitelji– glavna zgrada, prizemlje (u cekaoni imaju salter za narucivanje). Ako ne mozes naci, pitaj nekoga na glavnom salteru cim udjes u bolnicu! A mozes doci kad god, mislim da rade do 15h ( s time da nemoj bas iza 14h doci hehe)

----------


## sretnaofca

Ivana2018, pratis oznake za: ambulanta zavoda za humanu reprodukciju ili negdje pise ambulanta za planiranje obitelji– glavna zgrada, prizemlje (u cekaoni imaju salter za narucivanje). Ako ne mozes naci, pitaj nekoga na glavnom salteru cim udjes u bolnicu! A mozes doci kad god, mislim da rade do 15h ( s time da nemoj bas iza 14h doci hehe)

----------


## Malaroza22

> Cure u koje je vrijeme najbolje doći kada se naručuje osobnim dolaskom i gdje točno treba ići?


Kada udes na glavni ulaz bolnice ili pitaj tetu na salteru informacija ili se drzis lijeve strane vidjet ces da pise na maloj tabli prije nego uđes u neki “hodnik” humana ili tako nesto i samo lijevo dok ne dodes u cekaonu sa puno zelenih vrata i tamo ti je salter za narucivanje. Sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala puno cure. Ići ću odmah u jutro. Napokon krećemo nakon godinu i pol pretraga.

----------


## Polka

> Hvala puno cure. Ići ću odmah u jutro. Napokon krećemo nakon godinu i pol pretraga.


Nije nikad prevelika guzva na šalteru, jedino oko 7 kad krenu folikulometrije. Sretno, meni je i Petrovoj super.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Da, lab je dolje u podrumu glavne zgrade, radi od 7 do 15, ali vađenje krvi je od 7 do 9.

----------


## Malaroza22

Sta ce biti ako betu ne napravim 14 dan nakon postupka? Da li je njima u petrovoj bitno da bude taj dan? Trebala sam jucer u petak ali nisam stigla tako da cu u pon pa pretpostavljam da nema veze tih par dana

----------


## milasova8

> Sta ce biti ako betu ne napravim 14 dan nakon postupka? Da li je njima u petrovoj bitno da bude taj dan? Trebala sam jucer u petak ali nisam stigla tako da cu u pon pa pretpostavljam da nema veze tih par dana


Ma nema veze, ja sam vadila 16dnt i sve ok

----------


## anemona1988

Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## anemona1988

Doktor je rekao ako se ponovi da popijem paracetamol

----------


## Ivana2018

Cure hvala na uputama. Našla od prve. Tražila dr Baldani ali mi je sestra odmah rekla da to znaci da ću termin dobiti sljedeće godine. Uglavnom odmah sam odustala i dobila dr Vrčića za mjesec dana. I onako sam se dvoumila između njih dvoje.

----------


## anemona1988

Beta se vadi 14 dana nakon aspiracije ili transfera?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

14 dnt najčešće.

----------


## katka22

Hej, hej, ljepotice!
Evo mene ponovo s trudnickom prasinom. 
Puno pozdrava novim curama, uz najljepse moguce zeljice za sto brzim odlaskom s ovih stranica. Pusa mojim “starkama”, ofcice i Djevojko ❤️
Citala sam zaostatke, pa ajmo redom. 
Sminka, frizura nije pozeljna za punkciju. Ustvari ne smeta nicemu i nikad nitko s punkcije nije zavrsio u sali, ali oni to ne vole. Ipak je medicinski zahvat. Sto je ok. Ali ja sam recimo imala trajni lak i na rukama i nogama, pitala dr. B trebam li to skidati prije postupka, na to se samo nasmijala i rekla da je to zastarjela tehnika pracenja pacijenata koju svi vise izgovaraju kao uputu iz navike. Tako da ja skidala nisam nista i nitko nije prigovarao. 
Netko je pitao treba li priprema za FET... To opet ovisi od osobe do osobe i njihovog ciklusa. Neke su cure imale dva uzv u izabranom ciklusu i odmah ET zbog odlicnih uvjeta. Ja sam recimo imala odgadjanje dva ciklusa zbog loseg ciklusa, pracenje hormona vadjenjem krvi, pijenje Estrofema zbog tankog endometrija u konjskim dozama i hrpa uzv jer smo ocito na kraju izabrali ludi ciklus, iako je na kraju ispao uspjesan. U svakom slucaju, individualno je i dr koji vodi ce odrediti. 
Beta moze 10dnt blastice, iako je turbo pozitivna i prije. Ovo je na sigurno. I obavezno se ponavlja nakon 48 sati u istom labu. 

Mi smo vam super. Usli u drugo tromjesjecje i nekako smo puno mirniji. Sve je ok, momak lijepo napreduje, poprilicno je dug za svoju dob, na uzv jako nemiran i ne da se ni uslikati...ali sve je super super. 
Svima zajedno vam zelim da dozivite plusice i velike bete sto prije...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Katka uživaj u srećici i samo laganini
 ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Malaroza22

Jel netko zna ako ulazim u novi postupak znaci uzela sam novu D1 uputnicu Da li opet trebam nositi kopije nalaza ili to kad jednom predam oni imaju to u arhivi?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Imaju sve u arhivi, reći će ti ako treba što ponavljati od nalaza kad prođe recimo 6 mj od markera na spolne bolesti. Samo ideš sad dalje s tom d1.

----------


## JaneEyre

Pozdrav,
nova sam i na forumu i u "postupku".
Ukljucim se aktivnije cim saznam detalje o onome sto mi slijedi (dijagnoza pcos, cekam daljnje pretrage).
Dotad, imate li savjet koju dr.odabrati... Za prvi sam pregled bila narucena kod dr.Skrgatic Lane, ali su nju hitno pozvali pa me preuzela dr.Banovic Maja.
Navodno se mogu "vratiti" Skrgatic ili ostati kod Banovic. Je li netko kod ovih dr. i kakva su iskustva?

Hvala i sretno svima

----------


## Ivana2018

Pozdrav. I ja sam relativno nova iako već dvije godine obavljamo preglede. Naručena sam kod dr. Vrčića. Nisam se mogla odlučit između njega i dr. Baldani ali mi je kod odluke pomogla činjenica da je kod dr. Baldani prvi slobodan termin sljedeće godine.

----------


## Optimist

Ivana,
prof. ima jako puno iskustva, temeljit je i ja mu vjerujem. 
Moje iskustvo s njim je jako dobro, odlicno je odredio stimulaciju, temeljito obavio pretrage prije i za vrijeme trudnoce. 
Rezultat svega je moja kcer.  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala ti. To mi i treba. Najvažnije mi je da zna svoj posao. 4.12. imam termin. Malo me hvata nervoza...

----------


## Malaroza22

> Pozdrav,
> nova sam i na forumu i u "postupku".
> Ukljucim se aktivnije cim saznam detalje o onome sto mi slijedi (dijagnoza pcos, cekam daljnje pretrage).
> Dotad, imate li savjet koju dr.odabrati... Za prvi sam pregled bila narucena kod dr.Skrgatic Lane, ali su nju hitno pozvali pa me preuzela dr.Banovic Maja.
> Navodno se mogu "vratiti" Skrgatic ili ostati kod Banovic. Je li netko kod ovih dr. i kakva su iskustva?
> 
> Hvala i sretno svima


Bok, ja sam kod dr.Banovic i za sada sam zadovoljna iako sam tek u drugom postupku inseminacije (prvi nije bio uspjesan). I kad sam isla na prvu inseminaciju nije bio dr Banovic pa mi je dr Baldani radila koja je bila super ali citam da se na nju dugo ceka. Za dr Skrgatic ne znam kakva je ali za Banovic sve pohvale za sada. Nisam ti puno pomogla mozda se javi netko tko ima vise postupaka iza sebe.  :Smile:

----------


## JaneEyre

Hvala, Malaroza!
Imam jos vremena odluciti dok prikupim sve nalaze, za neke pretrage sam narucena tek sredinom 1.mjeseca :Undecided:

----------


## sretnaofca

Zdravo djevojke!
Kako ste, ima li kakvih novosti? Ima nekoga u postupku?
Meni se desavaju neke stvari, bila na uzv 2 mjeseca nakon onog prekinutog ivfa..cista u desnom jajniku je i dalje tu, jos je i veca. Pritisce mi nesto u preponi tak da me noga do koljena svakodnevno boli. Lijevi jajnik je lijep ko slika, kao i endometrij. Dr je rekao da cemo cisti dati sansu jos jedan mjesec, i ako ne ode, da me salje na operaciju uz napomenu da postoji mogucnost da mi ode cijeli jajnik (wtf??) Ja ne vjerujem da se ovo desava, i tak sam jadna.. 
Nego, ja bih otisla na pregled, odn drugo misljenje glede mojih stimulacija i stanja u organizmu kod Lucingera. Pitanje-da li on daje drugo misljenje!? Jer nebi ja jos iskesirala 20hiljada kn, imam jos 2 prek hzzo..pa ne znam mogu li sto postici odlaskom k njemu? Ne znam kak to funkcionira? Dajte molim vas neke savjete/iskustva? Hvala

----------


## Argente

Ma možeš kod bilo koga otići na drugo mišljenje, platiš konzultacije/ pregled i to te ne obavezuje da nastaviš kod njega...možeš se vratiti nakon par ciklusa ...ili nikad.

----------


## Optimist

Davao je prije par godina, raspitivala sam se telefonski. Nazovi i pitaj. Mislim da je bilo oko 500 kn. Nisam isla.

----------


## anemona1988

Pozdrav! Da vam ispricam moj prvi ivf.. Sve je bilo super iako sam imala samo 7 folikula od toga 2 ciste.. treci dan su vracena 2 embrija i nakon 14 dana beta 203.40. Iako je bila manja ugodno me iznenadila jer nisam ni u najluđim snovima mislila da ce biti pozitivna od prvi puta. Ali evo nakon tjedan dana je pala na 15.45 i sretna sam da sam saznala da mogu ostati trudna (4godine pokusavamo)

----------


## anemona1988

sretnaofca jesi razmisljala da odes po drugo misljenje u polikliniku Podobnik?

----------


## sretnaofca

Iskreno, o Podobniku nisam uopce razmisljala..nemam uopce neko misljenje o njima niti preporuke, nista..dok za Lucingera, istina da je "popularan", imam preporuke sto od članova familije koji su bili kod njega, kolega s posla..tak da, eto cisto zbog toga. Vidjet cemo hoce li mi sjesti..

----------


## Malaroza22

Cure, bila sam na inseminaciji drugi puta, i sada mi je dr dala da dan nakon postuoka pocnem uzimati utrogestan vag. Kad sam ju pitala za odnose rekla je moze isto od sutra a sestra kad sam ju pitala kak cu koristiti vag i imati odnose rekla nece vam to smetati. Kako ste vi to rijesile? ili sam ja krivo shvatila ali pise na otpusnom vag. Citam na netu da nikako odnosi ako se koristi utrogestan pa sad vise ne znam.  :Sad:

----------


## Optimist

Utrogestan se apsorbira kroz pola sata (visak iscuri).

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Sretna nikako operacija s mogućnošću da ti odstrane jajnik, pobogu nisi rodila, kakve su to gluposti? Radi li se o vodenoj cisti? I koliko je velika? Idi kod Lučija, normalno da radi konzultacije i mišljenje. Javim ti se sutra u inbox.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Anemona1988 tko ti je radio IVF? Super da si ostvarila pomak, iako mi je žao radi gubitka trudnoće.

----------


## anemona1988

Radio mi je dr. Tomicic

----------


## anemona1988

Hvala ti... Sada malo odmor pa cemo ponovno

----------


## Ivana2018

Cure samo da javim novosti. Bila danas naručena kod dr Vrčića. Njega nije bilo pa me primila dr Šprem G. Prvo pitanje: da li se često događa da dr. nema? Uglavnom razgovor je trajao 5 nin bez pregleda i ičega. Dobila popis šta moram još napraviti od pretraga. Realno taj popis su mi mogli uvaliti i prvi puta kada sam se došla naručiti. Još piše da treba mm nalaze za hiv i hpv a posto je on bio na biopsiji to nema smisla više raditi. Uglavnom bas sam razočarana sa pristupom.

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga Ivana, istina je da je nekad dosta tesko docekati i naci prof.Vrcica, ali vrijedi ga cekati..tako sam cula od meni bliskih ljudi.. o dr.Šprem nemam nikakvih info, ali ako te na prvu odbila, onda se ne vracaj njoj nego inzistiraj na tvom prvom izboru. Jako je bitno da si ok sa mpo doktorom.
Zelim ti srecu dalje!

----------


## Ivana2018

Isto sam i ja za njega čula. Zato sam ga i tražila. Ovo su mi bile prve konzultacije tako da nisam niti znala šta očekivati ali definitivno sam očekivala više od 5-minutnog tipkanja po tastaturi i opisa kako izgleda postupak. Uglavnom, kada obavim pretrage koje je dotična tražila naručujem se opet kod dr. Vrčića. Sretnaofca hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Isto sam i ja za njega čula. Zato sam ga i tražila. Ovo su mi bile prve konzultacije tako da nisam niti znala šta očekivati ali definitivno sam očekivala više od 5-minutnog tipkanja po tastaturi i opisa kako izgleda postupak. Uglavnom, kada obavim pretrage koje je dotična tražila naručujem se opet kod dr. Vrčića. Sretnaofca hvala ti


Draga Ivana,
čim prikupiš svu potrebnu dokumentaciju, a posebno tvoje nalaze da se može donijeti odluka koja vrsta asistencije ti treba, vjerojatno će te odmah sljedeći ciklus staviti u postupak. Ustvari je najteže dočekati taj prvi dan postupka, prvo pikanje, pa i sve ostale faze kasnije. Ja ti želim hrpu strpljenja i opuštene glave, jer zaista, sve što ti treba je uputa što da radiš. Od velikih razgovora sa dr nema ništa, a niti bi sa dr. Vrčićem te prve konzultacije bile drugačije. Niti uzv sada im neće reći više od ukupnih nalaza koje su te tražili, pogotovo hormonskih, tako da se nemoj uzrujavati prije vremena, nema potrebe. Puno te još čekanja i gužvi po hodnicima očekuje. To ti je moj savjet od srca. 
Dr. Vrčić je krasan doktor, inače nije moj dr, ali mi je igrom slučaja zbog odsutnosti moje dr baš on radio zadnji uspješni transfer. Po mom mišljenju, većina liječnika tamo su svi ok, uključujući i sestre i ekipu u labu. Treba razumjeti da je njih malo, a nas jako puno i da oni zaista daju sve od sebe kako bi nam olakšali.

Pozdrav djevojčice...došla sam vas samo malo pozdraviti i ohrabriti...nadam se da ste sve dobro. Mi smo super, puna 4 mjeseca smo već, nosim jako živahnog i nemirnog dečka, sve je fala Bogu u najboljem redu. Poljupce vam šaljem  :Heart:

----------


## JaneEyre

> Draga Ivana,
> čim prikupiš svu potrebnu dokumentaciju, a posebno tvoje nalaze da se može donijeti odluka koja vrsta asistencije ti treba, vjerojatno će te odmah sljedeći ciklus staviti u postupak. Ustvari je najteže dočekati taj prvi dan postupka, prvo pikanje, pa i sve ostale faze kasnije. Ja ti želim hrpu strpljenja i opuštene glave, jer zaista, sve što ti treba je uputa što da radiš. Od velikih razgovora sa dr nema ništa, a niti bi sa dr. Vrčićem te prve konzultacije bile drugačije. Niti uzv sada im neće reći više od ukupnih nalaza koje su te tražili, pogotovo hormonskih, tako da se nemoj uzrujavati prije vremena, nema potrebe. Puno te još čekanja i gužvi po hodnicima očekuje. To ti je moj savjet od srca. 
> Dr. Vrčić je krasan doktor, inače nije moj dr, ali mi je igrom slučaja zbog odsutnosti moje dr baš on radio zadnji uspješni transfer. Po mom mišljenju, većina liječnika tamo su svi ok, uključujući i sestre i ekipu u labu. Treba razumjeti da je njih malo, a nas jako puno i da oni zaista daju sve od sebe kako bi nam olakšali.
> 
> Pozdrav djevojčice...došla sam vas samo malo pozdraviti i ohrabriti...nadam se da ste sve dobro. Mi smo super, puna 4 mjeseca smo već, nosim jako živahnog i nemirnog dečka, sve je fala Bogu u najboljem redu. Poljupce vam šaljem




Draga Katka, u ime svih "novih" hvala na ohrabrujucim rijecima! Svaki put kad mi je tesko i kad postanem nestrpljiva, procitam stare postove pa bude mrvicu lakse...

Zelim ti najljepsu trudnocu i veselog djecaka <3

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Katka uvijek nađeš najljepše riječi. Sretno i dalje draga ❤️

----------


## katka22

Samo vi “nove” a i stare tipkajte i dijelite i misli i strahove i nesigurnosti. Puno je puta lakse to uciniti ovdje anonimno nego u stvarnom okruzenju. Ja znam koliko je to meni kroz godine znacilo. I koliko sam snage i podrske dobila bas na ovim stranicama od nepoznatih zena koje znam samo po nickovima i to u najtezim trenucima, kad sam najvise trebala..cudo je kako nas isti problemi mogu zbliziti, a da se nikad i ne vidimo... morate vjerovati da cete uspjeti na kraju svog puta, jer ruku na srce i nemate puno drugog izbora... sretno svima drage moje suborke...

----------


## Texaco

U Petrovoj sam, 5 negativnih beta, 9 blastocisti sveukupno. Kada je vrijeme da me posalju na daljnje pretrage? Hormoni svi dobri, nemam jajovode (maknuti kad su mi micali hydrosalpinx). Stimulacija prođe super, do implantacije nikada ne dođe. Imam dojam da samo trosim postupke a problem je mozda u necemu drugome...
Nitko nema sluha za ovo moje dajte me posaljite na daljnje pretrage, trombofilije, imunologiju, nista se ne mjenja, a postupci odlaze. 
Sama ne mogu dobiti uputnicu od gin bez preporuke MPO dr i osjecam se kao da stojim na istom mjestu vec dugo...

----------


## Inesz

Texaco, kojih si godina?

----------


## Texaco

33 za mjesec dana [emoji4]

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Kod kojeg liječnika si u Petrovoj? Možda je vrijeme da ga promjeniš.

----------


## Texaco

Baldani.
Stvarno mislis da bih trebala?
Inace mi je super, puna je empatije i razumjevanja, samo sto imam dojam da uvijek negdje zuri i zbog toga dosta toga propusti.

----------


## zrinkica

Pozdrav svima. Evo mene opet. Čitam vas i vidim nista se nije u Petrovoj promijenilo. Ja sam tam odradila 4 inseminacije i jedan ivf. Kod dr Baldani. Mada nikad nije bila prisutna ali kao ona me vodila. Najvise mi je smetalo to sto je nikad nije bilo. A kad bi bila to bi sve bilo u 5 min gotovo. Bez objasnjenja i slicno. Iako je dr dobra i simpaticna najveca mana je upravo ti, 80% vremena je nema.za Vrcica sam cula jako puno lijepih rijeci. Puno cura ide kod njega privatno pa onda u bolnicu.

----------


## zrinkica

Sto ae tice dodatnih pretraga. Mi smo trenutno u fazi prikupljanja nalaza. Ne znam dal ce te htjeti slati na dodatne ali ako imas dobrog ginekologa probaj s njim dogovoriti. Imunoloske pretrage i gentske. Za neke se treba naruciti pa cekati 1-2 mj. Pa to traje. Nas su poslali nakon 4 AIH i 2 ivf(ukupno 9 blastocista-5 transfera) svaki put beta 0.

----------


## Optimist

Uvijek glasam za Vrcica.

----------


## swift3

Cure, jedno pitanje, mozda ce netko znati. Idem u novi postupak u 1.mjesecu, no istekli su mi nalazi za one krvne pretrage, tako da to trebamo ponoviti. Isla sam kod svig gin da mi da uputnicu i dobila sam D1. Sto sad? Jel stom uputnicom idem na vadjenje krvi ili ju odnesem prvo na humanu pa ne znam sto dalje...hvala!

----------


## zrinkica

Mozda da nazoves pa pitas. Ja sam sve s internom uputnicom radila prije 2 god.

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga Swift3, ovisi na koje pretrage mislis..ako su ti istekli nalazi markera na sp.bolesti, onda trebas sasvim drugu uputnicu, jer se to vadi u drugoj ustanovi koja nema veze sa Petrovom. Ako pak trebas hormone, onda ce ti sestre dati internu na temelju te D1.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Swift s tom D1 uputnicom se javiš u Petrovoj i u sklopu nje ti se izdaju sve moguće interne uputnice za svu daljnju obradu za postupak. Tako da ne brini, imaš sve i oni ćete tamo sve uputit. 

Texaco i ja sam kod nje, no inzistiram na daljnjim pretragama, i uvijek mi ih napiše. Odlična je, ali slažem se da je jako u gužvi, meni je tako 2x fulala prirodnjak, i ako uskoro nemam rezultata, idem dalje potrošit preostale postupke.

----------


## swift3

Da, na spolne bolesti. To su jedini nalazi koji traju 6 mj, ne godinu dana. Zbilja mi nije jasno gdje bih u braku dok pokusavamo dobit dijete pobrala hepatitis ili hiv, al dobro.
Budem pitala u Petrovoj onda, ali to sam si i mislila da moram ici tamo stom uputnicom.
Jel se sjecate koliko od prilike se cekao nalaz? Petrova 3 jelda
Hvala!

----------


## zrinkica

> Da, na spolne bolesti. To su jedini nalazi koji traju 6 mj, ne godinu dana. Zbilja mi nije jasno gdje bih u braku dok pokusavamo dobit dijete pobrala hepatitis ili hiv, al dobro.
> Budem pitala u Petrovoj onda, ali to sam si i mislila da moram ici tamo stom uputnicom.
> Jel se sjecate koliko od prilike se cekao nalaz? Petrova 3 jelda
> Hvala!


Tjedan dana.

----------


## sretnaofca

Swift, po meni je u redu da se rade ti testovi svakih 6 mj, ja bih cak uvela da se i papa, brisevi i spolne rade svakih 6. Jer, vrlo je lako u bolnicama pokupiti bakteriju, gljivice, hepatitis, hpv! Npr napravis te sve testove, svi negativni, onda odes npr na bazene, dobis ureplazmu, il neku gljivu i takva odes na ivf. A znamo sto ureplazma moze napravit..zato bi ja uvela svakih 6mj jer nikad ne znas di sjedis, na kakav wc ides. Btw zene, pazite kad vam rade uzv da stave kondom preko sonde, meni je dr jednom skoro ubacio sondu bez zastite da ja nisam skuzila i graknula! Eto jos jedan potencijalni izvor zaraze. 
Tim testovima ne samo da stitis sebe, vec i zene oko sebe i sprjecava se eventualno sirenje. A mi koje smo u tim ivf vodama smo ovako i onako podlozne infekcijama dolje, jer stalno nekaj guramo dolje, pa uhv, pa pregled, pa aspiracija pa svasta nesto!
Oprostite ako sam nekom dosadna  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2018

Slažem se. I nikako ma nije jasno zašto brisevi nisu sastavni dio redovnog pregleda kao papa. Ja sam prve briseve napravila, kao i većina kada smo krenuli na pretrage za mpo. I op ureaplazma. Sva sreća riješila sam ju sa jednom dozom antibiotika. 
Jedino šta me smeta su čekanja između pregleda gdje ti nalazi više ne vrijede pa se vrtiš u krug.

----------


## Mary19866

Dan. Da li netko zna da li je normalno da se prije inseminacije ne ide na provjeravanje prohodnosti jajovoda? Ja sam sad imala prvu neuspjesnu inseminaciju, iako je stimulacija letrazolom bila uspjesna.... znam da je mali postotak trudnoca inseminacijom, ali.... ipak bi htjela da sad za drugi put bude uspjesno..... da li je normalno da se ne provjeri prohodnost jajovoda? I da li treba nakon inseminacije mirovati? Ili se moze normalno ici na posao?

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok Mary!  Možda bi ti bilo bolje pitanje postaviti baš na temi Inseminacija2, tamo ćeš sigurno dobiti korisnije odgovore. Po mom, bilo bi jako i vrlo logično prije same inseminacije napraviti ispit prohodnosti, jer, ako su neprohodni onda je ono "đabe si krečio" hehe Test prohodnosti nije bitan za ivf, jer se ništa ne dešava u jajovodima, već je bitan jajnik i maternica.

Inache, ima li kakvih postupaka aktivnih u Petrovoj, kaj se novoga dešava?  :Very Happy:

----------


## katka22

Curice... :Very Happy:  Došla sam vas malo pozdraviti... :grouphug: 
Prvo, sretna vam nova godina i nek vam ova donese ostvarenje vaših želja...
Kako ste mi, ima li aktivnosti? Nekako je tema sa blagdanima zamrla što je možda za očekivati s obzirom na godišnje i sl, ali pripremaju li se kakve akcije bar za proljeće? Da vas čujem?

Mi smo vam super, lipi veseli i već dobro okrugli. Sve je ok, radim i polako guramo prema kraju. Za koji dan punih 5 mjeseci...uf uf i porod se polako bliži.
Šaljem vam zagrljaje i poljupce ohrabrenja svima koje se spremaju za akciju...

----------


## Malaroza22

> Curice... Došla sam vas malo pozdraviti...
> Prvo, sretna vam nova godina i nek vam ova donese ostvarenje vaših želja...
> Kako ste mi, ima li aktivnosti? Nekako je tema sa blagdanima zamrla što je možda za očekivati s obzirom na godišnje i sl, ali pripremaju li se kakve akcije bar za proljeće? Da vas čujem?
> 
> Mi smo vam super, lipi veseli i već dobro okrugli. Sve je ok, radim i polako guramo prema kraju. Za koji dan punih 5 mjeseci...uf uf i porod se polako bliži.
> Šaljem vam zagrljaje i poljupce ohrabrenja svima koje se spremaju za akciju...


Hvala ti i tebi sve najbolje a pogotovo djecjeg smijeha i zdravlja!

Curke jel ima sta novo? Evo ja u 12 mj nisam isla na postupak ali u sri imam dog sa svojim doktoricom jer sam ju pitala preko maila da li da jos neke pretrage dodatno napravim pa me zanima sta ce reci  :Smile:

----------


## sretnaofca

Pa evo, ja dobila mengu, iduci tjedan oko utorka/srijede idem na uzv da provjerimo je li cista otisla.. i onda bi odmah iduci ciklus isla u postupak. Samo jos nisam odlucila da li obaviti jos taj zadnji postupak u Petrovoj ili odmah kod privatnika..to me muci vec neko vrijeme!

----------


## Malaroza22

> Pa evo, ja dobila mengu, iduci tjedan oko utorka/srijede idem na uzv da provjerimo je li cista otisla.. i onda bi odmah iduci ciklus isla u postupak. Samo jos nisam odlucila da li obaviti jos taj zadnji postupak u Petrovoj ili odmah kod privatnika..to me muci vec neko vrijeme!


A jesi isla po drugo misljenje ono sto si spominjala?

----------


## sretnaofca

Isla sam po drugo misljenje, i u biti reko je da su od ova 4 postupka koja sam prosla, 3 za bacit u smece i sjest i plakat. Jedino je ovaj zadnji dobar jedino sto smatra da ga nikako nisu smjeli prekinuti zbog ciste nego je trebalo ici dalje sa injekcijama dok god folikuli ne narastu, i onda na aspiraciju i freeze all. I kaze da sam ja opcenito kandidat za "neku vrstu over stimulacije" i aspiraciju te freeze all, dakle bez stoperice jer jako burno reagiram na nju (krvarenje, pucanje folikula). Eto..
Ali buduci mi je ostao jos jedan hzzo stimulirani, na mukama sam dal da idem odmah dr.L il ostanem u Petrovoj. U biti, cekam da mi jave dal moj dr u Petrovoj radi il je oso u mirovinu. Ak je, onda idem dr.L odmah

----------


## sretnaofca

Poslala sam mail sestrama i petrovoj i ne odgovaraju. Jesu oni na g.o.?

----------


## Malaroza22

> Isla sam po drugo misljenje, i u biti reko je da su od ova 4 postupka koja sam prosla, 3 za bacit u smece i sjest i plakat. Jedino je ovaj zadnji dobar jedino sto smatra da ga nikako nisu smjeli prekinuti zbog ciste nego je trebalo ici dalje sa injekcijama dok god folikuli ne narastu, i onda na aspiraciju i freeze all. I kaze da sam ja opcenito kandidat za "neku vrstu over stimulacije" i aspiraciju te freeze all, dakle bez stoperice jer jako burno reagiram na nju (krvarenje, pucanje folikula). Eto..
> Ali buduci mi je ostao jos jedan hzzo stimulirani, na mukama sam dal da idem odmah dr.L il ostanem u Petrovoj. U biti, cekam da mi jave dal moj dr u Petrovoj radi il je oso u mirovinu. Ak je, onda idem dr.L odmah


Eh da kuzim da ti se ne da mucit opet u Petrovu ako mozda kod privatnika imas vece sanse ali opet nista te ne kosta. Mozda da im pokaze nalaz od privatnika i kazes njegovo misljene mozda ga uzmu u obzir. Kako god odlucila drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Malaroza22

> Poslala sam mail sestrama i petrovoj i ne odgovaraju. Jesu oni na g.o.?


Na koji mail? Ja sam prosli tjedan slala na onaj predbiljezbe.. i odg su mi. Sutra idem do svoje dr. Tako da vjerojatno nisu na go

----------


## sretnaofca

Slala sam na onaj med.sestre.ivf! A valjda ce odg..
hmm iskreno nemam kaj pokazat, jer dr.L nije napisao koju terapiju bi mi dao i kako bi postupao, o tome smo usmeno. Mislim da terapiju dobijes napismeno tek kad krenes.
A vidjet cu iduci tjedan kad dodjem na uzv, kako cu se osjecat. 
Sretno sutra na pregledu!

----------


## milasova8

Sretnaofca,i sama sam se mucila sa dvojbom prije ovog dobitnog postupka dali iskoristiti jos taj u Petrovoj ili ici privatno..
Na kraju ,ipak se odlucili za Petrovu i rekli ak ne uspije idemo privatno..i bingo,evo me u 28tt..
Posalji mail na onaj predbiljezbe.cef (ne znam tocan mail napamet ali imas na stranici bolnice) odgovore isti dan..
I sretno! 
Sretno svim curama u postupcima!

----------


## sretnaofca

Je, odgovorile su mi na mail. Naime, dr. mi je otiso u mirovinu, i mole da odaberem novog lijecnika ako zelim tamo nastaviti lijecenje.. imam osjecaj da sam opet na pocetku. 
Evo, za pocetak lajkam Pavicic Baldani i Vrcica. Ako mi mozete dati savjete i opaske i pomoc u odabiru..

----------


## Argente

Vrčić
ili, ako si preko 37, ravno L

----------


## Optimist

Vrcic

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Idi ravno Lučiju!

----------


## sretnaofca

Djevojche sa sela! Znala sam da ces mi to napisat  :Grin:

----------


## zrinkica

Baldani skoro nikad nema

----------


## Polka

Ja sam trenutno kod Skrgatic i stvarno je vrhunska doktorica i covjek, moja preporuka.

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Pozdrav svima, imam 29 i uskoro ću na 3. IVF (dr.Vrčić), u veljači 2018. obavljena resekcija septuma uterusa, a mm nešto lošiji spermiogram. U prethodna 2 IVF-a vraćena po 2 zametka, Beta 0 . Nadamo se trećoj sreći  :Smile:

----------


## pearl 22

Pozdrav i od mene. Nakon jedne prirodne trudnoće i sada već pet godina pokušavanja krenuli s pretragama. Upravo završili terapiju antibiotikom zbog lošeg nalaza briseva, pa se nadam da će kontrolni brisevi biti ok i da nastavljamo put. Samo mi nekako sve sporo prolazi.

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok cure! Evo, mi dog Vrčića. U petak pregled, uzv, dogovor i ako je sve ok, onda sa iducom m krecemo u 4. stimulirani. Sve vazece nalaze imamo, tak da smo spremni!

----------


## sretnaofca

Isabella, sretnooo!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Sretnaofca super, nisi morala dugo čekati termin! Sretno! Keep us posted!

Isabella i Pearl sretno cure!

----------


## JaneEyre

Da li imate dopunsko osiguranje?
I da li je korisno kad udjem u postupak?

----------


## sretnaofca

Osobno imam uvijek dopunsko. Sve lijekove bi morala placati dodatno da ga nemam, tako da se isplati svakako! A i opcenito, mislim da 70kn/mj nije puno, nikad ne znas kaj ti se moze desiti u zivotu!

----------


## Ivana2018

Sretnaofca ideš kod Vrčića privatno ili u Petrovu? Pitam jer imaš termin u petak a ja 5.2. u utorak pa me frka da nije zarotirao dane.

----------


## JaneEyre

> Osobno imam uvijek dopunsko. Sve lijekove bi morala placati dodatno da ga nemam, tako da se isplati svakako! A i opcenito, mislim da 70kn/mj nije puno, nikad ne znas kaj ti se moze desiti u zivotu!


Imas neku preporuku? 
Slazem se da nikad ne znas, ali najcesce pocnes razmisljati o tome tek kad ti vec treba :Undecided: 
Pa da i to "rijesim" dok iscekujem pregled.

----------


## milasova8

Ja nisam imala dopunsko i bas nista nisam morala platiti..
Nama sve pokriva osnovno zdravstveno osiguranje kao i trudnicama..

----------


## sretnaofca

E Milasova, to nisam znala da imamo sve pokriveno kak se tice mpo cak o bez dopunskog! To je skroz u redu, posteno!
Ivana, idem privatno k njemu. A kaj se tice rotacije dana, znam da je zarotirao dane, ali nisam sigurna u kojem smjeru: ako je imao uto sad je cet, a ak je imao ambulantu cet sad je utorak!

----------


## Ivana2018

Vidim da je na web stranici četvrtak a ja sam naručena utorak. Znači dobro je. Samo da ga uspijem napokon ulovit da je tamo. Sretno u petak i javi kako je prošlo. Možda ćemo u isto vrijeme u postupak

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Imala termine kod dr. Vrčića četvrtkom, a sada sljedeći je u utorak 22.01.

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2018

sretnaofca jesi bila kod dr. Vrčića?

----------


## sretnaofca

Jesam, moram krv vadit-hormoni neki, stitnjacu provjerit pa cemo vidjet iduci mj kako i sta dalje! Polako..

----------


## sretnaofca

Ima li neka iskustva sa Inofolicom ili Gynositolom?

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Ja trošim već oko godinu dana Gynositol, morala sam skidat kile uz to trošim i Siofor zbog inzulinske rezistencije.

----------


## MrsIvy

Pozdrav svim curama!
Evo i ja sam u Petrovoj na potpomognutoj. Do sada smo M i ja skupljali nalaze. Kod njega sve u redu, kod mene se pojavio problemcic. Na ispuhivanju jajovoda, u lijevom mi je pronađen nekakav oziljak koji se javlja prilikom abortusa ili nekakvog drugog operativnog zahvata, ili prilikom jace upale. Nista od navedenog nisam imala. Tako da sam iduci mjesec narucena na histeroskopiju. Potpomognutu mi vodi Banovic. Imam 35 godina, i 1,5 pokusavanja iza sebe.

----------


## sretnaofca

Ok, a jesi li primjetila kakve blagodati tog preparata? U smislu redovitijih ciklusa i ovulacije?

----------


## sretnaofca

Mrs Ivy, dobro dosla i jos brze i bolje otisla na drugi forum hehe
Ok, tek kreces sa obradom, zelim ti srecu.. javljaj kako ide, i ako ti nije nesto jasno, pitaj, tu mozda ima netko tko ti moze pomoci!

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Ciklusi su mi oduvijek bili redoviti, hvala Bogu pa sa time nije bilo problema, a sad on mi je to  preporučio zbog inzulinske rezistencije kao utječe na metabolizam šećera i masti, ja sam skinula 15kg, a osim toga ništa konkretno što bih nadovezala na uzimanje Gynositola. Nakon 2 neuspjela IVF slijedi nam konzultacija sa embriologom, a mm mora napraviti dodatne hormonske pretrage, više sam zbunjena od svega.. Vidjet ćemo idući mjesec  :Sad:

----------


## katka22

Evo i meneeee...





> Osobno imam uvijek dopunsko. Sve lijekove bi morala placati dodatno da ga nemam, tako da se isplati svakako! A i opcenito, mislim da 70kn/mj nije puno, nikad ne znas kaj ti se moze desiti u zivotu!


Eto tako i ja isto, posebno zbog davnog iskustva kad ga unazad nešto godina nisam imala pa završila na nekom manjem zahvatu u bolnici i iskeširala im lipe novce.




> Imas neku preporuku? 
> Slazem se da nikad ne znas, ali najcesce pocnes razmisljati o tome tek kad ti vec treba
> Pa da i to "rijesim" dok iscekujem pregled.


Čini mi se da ti sve dođe na isto. Ja osobno imam Croatiu (nadam se da spominjanjem ne kršim neka pravila jer mi nije namjera promocija) ali mislim da oni svi zaista pokrivaju iste stvari, jedino je možda razlika u cijeni koja možda varira u 5 kn/mjesečno.




> Ja nisam imala dopunsko i bas nista nisam morala platiti..
> Nama sve pokriva osnovno zdravstveno osiguranje kao i trudnicama..


Istina. Osim ako dobiješ boleščinu koja nema veze sa trudnoćom, npr. kao moja prija upalu slijepog crijeva. Opet keširanje.




> Ima li neka iskustva sa Inofolicom ili Gynositolom?


Pila ja Inofolic par mjeseci prije uspješnog postupka.




> Ok, a jesi li primjetila kakve blagodati tog preparata? U smislu redovitijih ciklusa i ovulacije?


Ja ne mogu reći da sam primijetila ikakve benefite na sebi, ako ću ful iskreno. Ciklusi su mi baš u toj fazi bili donekle redovni već dulje vrijeme, a svoje ovulacije godinama nisam zapravo pratila iako sam uvjerena da ih često osjetim u probadanjima. Ali s obzirom da sam u toj fazi pila sve one vitamine za poboljšavanje kvalitete js nakon debakla sa prvom stimulacijom, ne znam što bi ti rekla. Meni je rečeno da on isključivo pomaže kod PCOS slučajeva i to kod višemjesečnog korištenja, ali naravno ne škodi ni drugima. Ali i košta, posebno doza koju sam ja pila od dvije vrećice dnevno, Nije zanemarivo. 
Ofčice, dr. Vrcić je odličan izbor. Ja ću uvijek biti sklona Baldani iako je istina sve što kažete da je puno nema i sl. Ali meni je uvijek bio jako bitan odnos sa mojom dr., dogovor, povjerenje, dostupnost na tel., planiranje, pogađanje stimulacije i sl. To mi je bio prioritet, a ne tko će mi taj dan izmjeriti veličinu folikula, jer i u uspješnom postupku napravila sam valjda 20 uzv i skoro svaki mi je radio neki drugi dr. na odjelu, punkciju Baldani, a FET Vrcić. Možda je i to recept, mixanje?

----------


## sretnaofca

Katka da, malo je skup preparat ali nema veze..iako, prvo cekam nalaze krvi pa onda pocinjem piti..u biti prvo s nalazima kod dr.V pa cemo vidjet sta i kako dalje.
Mene zanima slijedece, ako ima netko tko zna ili je bio u toj situaciji, meni ce taman menga stici tako da ce mi 2. i 3. dan ciklusa biti u subotu i nedjelju, da li labos u Petovoj radi preko vikenda za nas sa internim uputnicama? Ima tu svega, prolaktin, stitnjača, fsh, lh, inzulin, ogtt, vitamin d..

Katka kako ste vas dvoje?  :Saint:

----------


## ISABELLA 01

> Katka da, malo je skup preparat ali nema veze..iako, prvo cekam nalaze krvi pa onda pocinjem piti..u biti prvo s nalazima kod dr.V pa cemo vidjet sta i kako dalje.
> Mene zanima slijedece, ako ima netko tko zna ili je bio u toj situaciji, meni ce taman menga stici tako da ce mi 2. i 3. dan ciklusa biti u subotu i nedjelju, da li labos u Petovoj radi preko vikenda za nas sa internim uputnicama? Ima tu svega, prolaktin, stitnjača, fsh, lh, inzulin, ogtt, vitamin d..
> 
> Katka kako ste vas dvoje?



Labos radi i preko vikenda za nužne pretrage i naše  naravno  :Smile:  odnosno P4 i E2 ovisno o danu menstrualnog ciklusa

----------


## sretnaofca

Aha, onda cu zamolit tam na salteru da mi daju dvije interne, na jednoj ove kljucne stvari vezane uz dan ciklusa, a na drugu nek pise ostalo pa to u pon obavim. 
Hvala

----------


## ema1987

Bok cure! Vidim da je ova tema postala malo aktivnija pa da vam se pridružim. Ja sam u iscekivanju sljedećeg postupka, 3.stimulrni I prvi u petrovoj. Bila sam I ja kod Dr. Vrčića privatno na pregledu, još neke sitne pretrage obaviti i onda bi trebali u 3 mj u postupak. Inače, kako to ide u petrovoj, koji se dan dolazi po stimulaciju, prije postupka? A ima li uzv prije početka davanja stimulacije i koji dan ciklusa  se dolazi prvi put? Bila sam kod škvorca prije, tamo se dolazi na uzv par dana prije početka na uzv I lijekove i onda prvi uzv 6.dan ciklusa. Nisam iz zg pa da se znam organizirati kad krene to sve. 

Vidim da vas ima još koji krćete I to još kod Dr. Vrčića pa ćemo moći razmjniti iskustva! Ja sam do sad prezadovoljna.

----------


## sretnaofca

Ema drago mi je da nas ima vise! I ja bi trebala krenuti u ivf negdje sredinom 3.mj kod dr.Vrcic! I ja sam zadovoljna njime, realan je i skroz prizemljen.. a i cula sam samo najbolje o njemu i odnosu prema svojim pacjenticama! 
Petrova je meni osobno super, osoblje na ivf odjelu za pohvali, ivf labos i sala takodjer. Sama pripremna za aspiraciju i transfer protjece uvijek ugodno, to je moje iskustvo.
A reci ce ti dr.Vrcic kako i sta, vjerojatno kad dobis mengu ici ces na uzv i vadjenje krvi, i ako je ciklus u redu, onda se krece 2dc sa pikanjem, pijenjem tableta-kaj ste vec dogovorili. Prvi uzv nakon pocetka terapije je uvijek 6dc a nakon toga po dogovoru! Terapija se podize obicno taj dan kad se vadi krv 1dc ili eventualno par dana prije ocekivane menge! Uglavnom, ne brini oko nicega, sve ces saznati i dog sa dr i sestrana na pregledu kad utefterite da krecete sa ivf

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Sretnaofca imate ostavljenu D1 uputnicu ?

----------


## sretnaofca

Isabella1, nisam je jos odnijela gore, menga ce tek za desetak dana. Zasto?

----------


## ema1987

Što ti još moraš napraviti od pretraga? Jel mu ih isto moraš javiti na mail,? Koji Iput vam je ovo? 

Što se tiče doktora, ja sam isto čula samo naj tako da se uzdam u njegovu stručnost  :Smile:

----------


## sretnaofca

Ema, trebam napraviti kompletnu krvu analizu stitnjace jer imam Hashimoto, prolaktin, vitaminD, glukoza, ogtt, fsh, lh. I onda s nalazima doci kod njega da se dog sto dalje. Nama ce ovo biti 4.stimulirani ivf! 
I ja se uzdam u njegovu strucnost, samo se nadam da nije prebukiran...

----------


## ema1987

Uh 4...jeli bilo do sad nešto, trudnoća... ?  Jesi I prije bila u petrovoj?  Nama je 3. Stimulirani, prije smo bili kod škvorca I razočarana sam skroz sa drugim postupkom,  stimulacijom i tajmingom punkcije ali što se tiče komoda I njihove ljubaznosti,  stvstno su super tako da neznam što mogu očekivati od Petrove. Inače, jel u petrovoj vade I krv u toku simulacije da odrede točan dan punkcije ili isto samo na temelju uzv?

----------


## sretnaofca

A da, vec je 3 ivfa iza mene, brzo je to proslo. Nije bilo trudnoce, i samo jedan transfer i to u Petrovoj. Ajmo rec da su 2 ivfa bila jako aljkavo odrađena, nakon cega sam imala svakakve posljedice, no o tome ne bih u detalje. 
U petrovoj se vadi krv tokom stimulacije kako bi se izmjerio E2 (estradiol) i pomocu toga uz naravno uzv, odredio dan punkcije. Neki prakticiraju uzv na prvi dan ciklusa i vadjenje krvi da se vidi je li ciklus u redu za stimulaciji, a neki ne. Ne znam kakvu praksu ima Vrcic, vidjet cemo.
Ugl, ne moras se brinut, samo se pripremi na nesto duza cekanja u cekaoni nego sto si kod Skvorca cekala!

----------


## ISABELLA 01

> Isabella1, nisam je jos odnijela gore, menga ce tek za desetak dana. Zasto?


Ostaviš koji dan u tjednu na šalteru D1 uputnicu, ako će 2dc biti za vikend onda se javljaš na onaj drugi polukružni šalter kod odijela sestri, a one obično napišu na papirić podatke za pretragu i s time se ide u labos, a ove ostale pretrage riješiš u tjednu, a oni ti daju interne za sve što trebaš još obaviti  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Katka da, malo je skup preparat ali nema veze..iako, prvo cekam nalaze krvi pa onda pocinjem piti..u biti prvo s nalazima kod dr.V pa cemo vidjet sta i kako dalje.
> Mene zanima slijedece, ako ima netko tko zna ili je bio u toj situaciji, meni ce taman menga stici tako da ce mi 2. i 3. dan ciklusa biti u subotu i nedjelju, da li labos u Petovoj radi preko vikenda za nas sa internim uputnicama? Ima tu svega, prolaktin, stitnjača, fsh, lh, inzulin, ogtt, vitamin d..
> 
> Katka kako ste vas dvoje?


Hej...
Nas dvoje smo ti super. Moj momak lijepo raste, jako je aktivan, pravi mali Bik. Ima već oko 1kg i na uzv već liči na pravog dječaka. Ima moj mali nos!  :Laughing: 
Ušli smo u 6. mjesec (25tt) i sve su mi češća razmišljanja o porodu. Konstantno je i do 14 dana veći po svim mjerenjima, isto tako s mojom uskom zdjelicom nekako se bojim završetka trudnoće jer sam si stvarno željela vaginalni porod. Još zasad radim i kako mi je dosta nisko položen tako mi je sve napornije i sjedenje i ležanje i šetanje, ustvari svaki položaj. Vjerujem da ću ubrzo ostati doma do kraja. Većinu stvari smo naručili/kupili i osjećam se spremnom, pa kad dođe. Samo neka sve ostane u redu do kraja. Srećom, bolesti su me osim manje hunjavice zaobišle... Moji dečki doma su se cijepili protiv gripe da bi mene zaštitili  :Heart: , ja u iščekivanju toplijih i duljih dana. Ustvari, nekako mi je sve brzo proletjelo.

Ti draga moja.... kako si ti? S obzirom na sve što se događa? Postupci su nam svima strašno stresni, pogotovo mijenjanja doktora i slično. Ono što ti želim savjetovati - budi jasna i glasna. Pitaj ga sve, traži pojašnjenja na svaku sitnicu, inzistiraj na pažnji koju očekuješ, makar minutu. Nisi ti tamo prvi put, upravo suprotno, imaju i oni svojih propusta tako da smatram da imaš potpuno pravo na nijansu "posebniji" tretman. Sretno ofčice!

----------


## sretnaofca

> Ostaviš koji dan u tjednu na šalteru D1 uputnicu, ako će 2dc biti za vikend onda se javljaš na onaj drugi polukružni šalter kod odijela sestri, a one obično napišu na papirić podatke za pretragu i s time se ide u labos, a ove ostale pretrage riješiš u tjednu, a oni ti daju interne za sve što trebaš još obaviti


Dada, tak sam i planirala! Vec imam ratni plan! Hvalaa ti!

----------


## sretnaofca

> Hej...
> Nas dvoje smo ti super. Moj momak lijepo raste, jako je aktivan, pravi mali Bik. Ima već oko 1kg i na uzv već liči na pravog dječaka. Ima moj mali nos! 
> Ušli smo u 6. mjesec (25tt) i sve su mi češća razmišljanja o porodu. Konstantno je i do 14 dana veći po svim mjerenjima, isto tako s mojom uskom zdjelicom nekako se bojim završetka trudnoće jer sam si stvarno željela vaginalni porod. Još zasad radim i kako mi je dosta nisko položen tako mi je sve napornije i sjedenje i ležanje i šetanje, ustvari svaki položaj. Vjerujem da ću ubrzo ostati doma do kraja. Većinu stvari smo naručili/kupili i osjećam se spremnom, pa kad dođe. Samo neka sve ostane u redu do kraja. Srećom, bolesti su me osim manje hunjavice zaobišle... Moji dečki doma su se cijepili protiv gripe da bi mene zaštitili , ja u iščekivanju toplijih i duljih dana. Ustvari, nekako mi je sve brzo proletjelo.
> 
> Ti draga moja.... kako si ti? S obzirom na sve što se događa? Postupci su nam svima strašno stresni, pogotovo mijenjanja doktora i slično. Ono što ti želim savjetovati - budi jasna i glasna. Pitaj ga sve, traži pojašnjenja na svaku sitnicu, inzistiraj na pažnji koju očekuješ, makar minutu. Nisi ti tamo prvi put, upravo suprotno, imaju i oni svojih propusta tako da smatram da imaš potpuno pravo na nijansu "posebniji" tretman. Sretno ofčice!


Joj Katka, tak mi je drago da ste dobro! Fakat, jos malo i porod, nevjerojatno kako vrijeme brzo prolazi..a sad strahovi vezani uz porod, ja ti vjerujem da si u nekoj ajmo rec "panici"  jer ja vec sad znam ak cu bit trudna da cu strahovat, sto posto. Jesam ja jaka, i bolove svakakve trpim, ali poroda i zubara se bojim ko vraga hehehe 
Ali bit ce to sve dobro, nema natrag hehe 
Ako bude carski, neka, samo da je sve i redu!

A da, ja sam se psihicki i fizicki resetirala i spremna sam za nove borbe. Vise me nista ne moze iznenadit, niti pokolebat, a ako se slomim, neka, plakat cu ak treba danima, samo da izadje sve iz mene na vrijeme, a ne da civam paniku, bol i razocaranje!

Idemo jaki ispod zvijezda, i nadam se da bum dobila tu bebu vec jednom! 
Ici cu u pon ujutro u Petrovu ostavit uputnicu, pa mozda odma i izvadim te stvari za koje nije bitno koji je dan ciklusa. Pa lh i fsh izvadim kad gospodja stigne!

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Jel trošite kakve vitaminske preparate i sl. prije IVF-a ?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Katka divota je čitati tvoje iskustvo i napredak. Grlim ❤️

Isabela ja sam uzimala 2 mjeseca matičnu mliječ, do tad sam bila uzimala razne dodatke, vit D, omegu, prenatale, kelp, smokve u maslinovom, željezo, aroniju, ma svašta. Onda sam otkrila svježu matičnu mliječ koja ima sve moguće vitamine, minerale i esecijalne aminokiseline u sebi, tako da sam samo to uzimala. Odlično za imunitet - a za jajne stanice ćemo tek vidjeti.

----------


## Optimist

> Jel trošite kakve vitaminske preparate i sl. prije IVF-a ?


Vitamin D, C, omegu 3, folate, B 12, B 6, magnezij citrat (njega u trudnoci, ali i inace ga pijem)

----------


## Mary19866

Vece. Da li je netko imao 4neuspjesne inseminacije? Sto onda dalje? Placa se sve dalje? I lijekovi i postupak?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Mary imaš pravo na 6 IVF postupka nakon neuspjelih inseminacija, s tim da 2 moraju biti prirodni IVF (bez lijekova). Ništa ne plaćaš.

----------


## Ivana2018

Samo da se javim da sam danas bila kod dr Vrčića i oduševio me.  Uglavnom moram na histeroskopiju. Da li je neka od vas bila u Petrovoj na histero?

----------


## Optimist

> Samo da se javim da sam danas bila kod dr Vrčića i oduševio me.  Uglavnom moram na histeroskopiju. Da li je neka od vas bila u Petrovoj na histero?


Ja. Kod njega. Opca anestezija.

----------


## Ivana2018

Jesi išla u Petrovo kod anesteziologa i koliko prije operacije su bila? Ja nisam iz zg pa sam mislila otic dan prije termina.

----------


## Optimist

Jesam, ali se vise ne sjecam kad. 
Probaj nazvati ili poslati mail.

----------


## Ivana2018

Budem hvala ti  :Smile: 
I nadam se da imaš pozitivno iskustvo  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Odlicno. 
Histeroskopsko uklanjanje septuma mi je radio u opcoj anesteziji, sve je proslo glatko. 
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Ja sam bila prije godinu dana na histeroskopiji u Petrovoj zbog septuma. Sve je prošlo ok, bila u bolnici 3 dana. Operaciju obavio dr Vrčić.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana1604

Bok cure! Evo mene, jučer došla s histeroskopije pa vas čitam pa da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo.

U petrovoj sam od prošle godine od 2.mj., pokušavam ostati trudna od kraja 2016.
Nalaz hormona uredan, spermiogram uredan, dijagnostička laparoskopija nalaz uredan, praćenje folikulometrije i ciljani odnosi- ne ostajem trudna.
Krenula u postupak u 1/2019- dobro reagirala na stimulaciju, ali nakon tjedan dana nasli mi polip, nastavila sam s postupkom, na aspiraciji bilon14 oocita, 4 blastociste smrznute. Ovaj tjedan bila na histeroskopskom uklanjanju polipa, ok se osjećam sada osim što teško podnosim anesteziju.
U sljedećem prirodnom ciklusu ce mi pokušati vratiti blastociste.

----------


## Ivana2018

Super.Hvala cure  :Smile: 
Samo me još zanima koliko ste nakon histeroskopije čekale postupak? Da li ste išle isti mjesec ili je potrebno napraviti pauzu?

----------


## Ivana1604

> Super.Hvala cure 
> Samo me još zanima koliko ste nakon histeroskopije čekale postupak? Da li ste išle isti mjesec ili je potrebno napraviti pauzu?


Meni je rekao odma idući ciklus

----------


## sretnaofca

Zdravo djevojke! Evo ja bila u Petrovoj, ostavila uputnicu, dobila interne za pretrage, i njih vec obavila. Svi nalazi su idealni, tak da smo spremni za postupak iduci mjesec, naravno ako dr odobri. Ovaj vikend dolazi M pa idem jos vadit fsh i lh.
E imam jedno pitanje, zna li koja od vas gdje se na Rebru vadi Vitamin D?

----------


## Optimist

> Super.Hvala cure 
> Samo me još zanima koliko ste nakon histeroskopije čekale postupak? Da li ste išle isti mjesec ili je potrebno napraviti pauzu?


Ja nisam isla odmah na ivf iz drugih razloga, tako da ne znam.
Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## ISABELLA 01

> Super.Hvala cure 
> Samo me još zanima koliko ste nakon histeroskopije čekale postupak? Da li ste išle isti mjesec ili je potrebno napraviti pauzu?


Mislim da 2 ciklusa  :Smile:

----------


## JaneEyre

Evo i moje priče...
ja PCOS, MM slabo pokretni sp.
Dobila sam Duphaston da se aktiviraju jajnici i Gynositol, 
u ožujku nas čeka prvi IVF.

Sretno svima, samo jako  :utezi:

----------


## JaneEyre

Imam premalo postova pa ne mogu slati privatne poruke..
Moze li mi netko ukratko opisati proces i koliko traje, terapija-stoperica-transfer, pokusavam pohvatati :/
Je li potrebno mirovanje i u kojem trenutku, koliko dugo?
Dosta vremena provodim u automobilu i na putovanju, mozda bi trebala na GO?

----------


## katka22

> Imam premalo postova pa ne mogu slati privatne poruke..
> Moze li mi netko ukratko opisati proces i koliko traje, terapija-stoperica-transfer, pokusavam pohvatati :/
> Je li potrebno mirovanje i u kojem trenutku, koliko dugo?
> Dosta vremena provodim u automobilu i na putovanju, mozda bi trebala na GO?


Ja sam ti jedna od zadnjih trudnice s Petrove na ovoj temi i trenutno besposlena pa ću ti ja probati odgovoriti.

Sami proces ovisi o različitim faktorima. Prvo je važno koji postupak je odabran. Ako je klasični IVF obično 2.-3. dan ciklusa krećeš s nekom određenom vrstom hormonalne terapije. Pikaš se koji da i slijedi uzv na kojem se prati razvoj i broj folikula. Po potrebi se prilagođava terapija (pojačava ili smanjuje doza). Kako se bliži očekivano vrijeme ovulacije uzv mogu postati češći, meni se znalo desiti da idem na uzv svaki dan. Po veličini folikula s nastoji procijeniti kad bi mogli puknuti pa se prema tome određuje i tajming štoperice. To ovisi od žene do žene i reakcije tijela. Folikuli obično pucaju nakon 20mm veličine. Moguće je da ćeš u ovoj fazi vaditi i krv koji put da bi se pratio i hormonalni status za bolju procjenu.
Nakon toga je aspiracija/punkcija (najčešće u nekoj vrsti anestezije i gotovo bezbolna) i taj isti dan tvoj dragi daje svoj uzorak i vrši se oplodnja. Ovisno o kvaliteti spermića se bira je li klasični IVF ili ICSI koji je obično izabran pri lošijim i sporijim spermićima. 
Transfer bude obično nakon 3. dana od punkcije, većinom 3. ili 5. dan, a to opet ovisi o vašim stanicama koje se već tada oplođene dijele u njihovom labu. Kontaktiraš s njima telefonski svaki dan i daju ti info koliko ih ima, kako se dijele i kad je planirani transfer. Sami postupak se svede na neka dva i pol tjedna od prve injekcije do transfera.
Nakon transfera...moj je savjet da ti mirovanje ne treba. Pri tom mislim na sve normalne aktivnosti, čak i normalan odlazak na posao ako nije fizički naporan. Preporuča se kretanje  svakako, makar lagane šetnje. S obzirom da ćeš koristiti vaginalete ili već neki oblik potpore progesteronom, možda ćeš imati i neka lagana probadanja i sl. moguće je da ti neće biti ugodno puno vozikanja, sastančenja i slično. Imaš pravo na bolovanje ako to želiš od prvog dana postupka, a možeš koristiti i godišnji. Ja osobno sam bila doma stalno samo iz razloga što sam u drugom gradu, a kad je postupak završio odgovarala mi je opuštena atmosfera doma, ali uopće nisam mirovala. Dapače.

Draga sretno!

----------


## JaneEyre

Hvala! :Heart:

----------


## anemona1988

Sretno svim curama koje su u postupku!!
Zanima me koliko vrijedi nalaz od spermiograma?

----------


## Ivana2018

Da li mi može netko reci na koji mail se naručuje za histeroskopiju? Teta na šalteru mi je rekla da na onaj koji piše na nalazu (predbilježbe.cef.gin) i na taj sam poslala ali ne dobivam nikakav odgovor.

----------


## Optimist

> Da li mi može netko reci na koji mail se naručuje za histeroskopiju? Teta na šalteru mi je rekla da na onaj koji piše na nalazu (predbilježbe.cef.gin) i na taj sam poslala ali ne dobivam nikakav odgovor.


Posalji opet ili pogledaj u spam.

----------


## ema1987

Cure, vi koje ste išle prvo privatno kod Dr vrčića, jeste mu morale što javiti naknadno od nalaza i koliko dugo ste čekale odgovor? Vidim da nas ima dosta kod njega, biti će zanimljivo proljeće  :Smile:

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Pozdrav, evo mi krećemo sljedeći mjesec u postupak nakon konzultacija s dr. T jer dr. V nije bilo i sa embriologom, krećemo sa jačim dozama gonala, ugl vjerojatno i u hiper kako bi se dobio dovoljan broj zrelih jajnih stanica što do sada nije bio slučaj, puno folikula, a na kraju puno nezrelih  j 
stanica. Iskreno malo se bojim svega toga, također moram obavit uzv 2dc što će mi biti totalni neugodnjak  :Sad:

----------


## ema1987

Isabella, koji vam je ovo postupak? Jeste I prije bili u petrovoj?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Isabella apsolutno svaka od nas ima uzv 2 ili 3dc kad se kreće u stimulaciju, tako da je to sasvim normalno i brzo ćeš se naviknuti. Sretno!

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Nisam imala do sada uzv na 2dc nego 6dc , 2dc bilo samo vađenje krvi

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ema1987

Cure, da li se stimulacija odredi taj drugi dan ciklusa ovisno o stanju krvi i uzv ili se dobije prije a taj dan se dođe samo provjeriti da li je ciklus u redu? Ovo će mi mi je 3.stimulirani ali prvi u petrovoj (trebala bi u 4.mj ići) pa mi je sve novo I drugačije, ko sa sam na početku tako da se nadam I toj početničkoj sreći  :Smile:

----------


## ISABELLA 01

> Isabella, koji vam je ovo postupak? Jeste I prije bili u petrovoj?


3 postupak u Petrovoj

----------


## MrsIvy

Pozdrav cure!
Jucer sam bila na histeroskopiji u Petrovoj, pa cu malo opisati svoje iskustvo. Prvi dan se prijavila na šalter, malo čekala pa su me odveli u sobu. Rekli mi da se fino najedem do 12, zatim sam oko 2 popila gorku sol za čišćenje organizma, te krenula na wc svako malo :D. Rekli su mi da do ponoći moram popiti cca 2 litre vode. Navecer su mi dali normabel u slucaju da necu moci zaspati. Ujutro je vizita dosla u 6 , probudili su me i rekli da se istusiram do 7 i cekam i da ne pijem vodu. Cekala sam do nekih 2 i tu sam malo pukla. Bez vode i bez hrane i nisam imala pojma kad ce me primiti i hoce li stici uopce taj dan. Oko 2 su me ipak pozvali gore u salu. Dobila sam lokalnu anesteziju i sjecam se da sam gledala okolo sto rade i sve aparate i iduce cega se sjecam da me bude. Odvezli su me u sobu oko 2:30 i onda sam spavala malo. Vrlo malo sam krvarila i nakon spavanja sam se odlicno osjecala, bez ikakvih vrtoglavica. Vodu sam smjela piti oko 5 i u 8 navecer su me pustili doma. Bolovi su bili blagi, kao na pocetku menstruacije. Dobila sam 3 vrste tableta i moram za 7 dana na kontrolu. Uklonjene su mi 2 manje sinehije. Danas imam glavobolju i malo sam iscrpljena. Jos ne znam kad cemo u postupak, ja se sve nadam mozda i ovaj ciklus, makar je dosta na knap.Dr. Banovic je bila odlicna, ona me je probudila i pricala mi o operaciji, makar se ja ne sjecam puno toga jer sam bila malo smusena :D 
Za cure koje idu na histeroskopiju u petrovu preporucam sljedece: 2 piđame, par gacica, rucnik, gel za tusiranje, wc papir, uloške, vodu (barem 3 litre, ja nisam ponijela ali ima ducancic mali preko puta), vlazne maramice, papuce, cepice za usi, japanke za tusiranje, knjiga i strpljenje.

----------


## ISABELLA 01

MrsIvy također imam vrlo slično iskustvo histeroskopije  u P prošle godine, uglavnom sve je dobro prošlo, bila na bolovanju 2 tjedna, jedino pred menstruaciju nekoliko dana tokom jutra i večeri jaki grčevi , pila brufene, a poslije menstruacije sve ok.

----------


## MrsIvy

Hej cure. Evo i nas u postupku. Trenutno prikupljanje dokumentacije, brisevi nam više ne vrijede, pa moramo trkom to srediti i nadati se da nemamo opet nesto. Zatim iduci korak letrozol 3-7 dana ciklusa, a 10dc folikulometrija. I onda ne znam sta, spominjala je spolni odnos. Nadam se da ce biti i inseminacija uz to. Ja gajim nadu u aih, jer je s nama sve u redu, bar što se nalaza tiče :D

----------


## anemona1988

Pozdrav cure!
Imam osjecaj da bi mogla sutra dobiti pa bi u subotu trebala vaditi krv i obaviti ultrazvuk.. sada me zanima kako to ide subotom??

----------


## Srića✨

Pozdrav žene,iz Zadra sam dr.mi je preporučio Petrovu za Ivf,imam par dr.na popisu sad možete mi pomoći kojeg dr.prepuručujete i koliko se dugo čeka za postupak,hvala Vam od srca na odgovoru

----------


## sretnaofca

Hej curke!
Srica, ja bih ti preporucila ili dr.Pavičić Baldani ili dr. Vrčić..a koliko se ceka, u biti ne ceka se. Kad obavis sve trazene i preporucene pretrage od strane tvog mpo lijecnika, ides odmah u postupak. To vrijeme ovisi o vrsti pretrage, kolko se na nju ceka, pa ev terapija bla bla... Sve ces saznati do u detalje na pregledu, naravno.

Katkaa, kako si ti? Kad ocekujemo prinovu??
Djevojko sa sela, gdje si nestala?!  :Saint:

----------


## Srića✨

Sretnaofca
Hvala ti na odgovoru,najbolje mi zvati i naručit se telefonom,dali se javljaju na tel???

----------


## Optimist

Srićo, moja preporuka je uvijek prof. Vrcic. 
Obicno se ne javljaju na telefon, kontaktiraj ih mailom.

----------


## Srića✨

Optimist
Hvala draga,možeš mi napisat na koji mail da pošaljem

----------


## Optimist

Budem prekopala po nalazima kad stignem...mislim da je predbiljezbe.cef...nesto tako...

----------


## Optimist

predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Srića✨

Optimist
Puno hvalaaa

----------


## anemona1988

Hitno trebam nekakav savjet!! Pitala sam vas kako ide ako mi je subota 2.d.c., a evo dogodilo se da je to sutra!! Jel imao tko takvu situaciju? Zovem ih od jutros, poslala sam mail ali nitko ne odgovara..

----------


## Optimist

Odi ujutro na njihov odjel humane, tamo ce ti sve uraditi, bar bi trebali.

----------


## anemona1988

Hvala na savjetu

----------


## katka22

> Hej curke!
> Srica, ja bih ti preporucila ili dr.Pavičić Baldani ili dr. Vrčić..a koliko se ceka, u biti ne ceka se. Kad obavis sve trazene i preporucene pretrage od strane tvog mpo lijecnika, ides odmah u postupak. To vrijeme ovisi o vrsti pretrage, kolko se na nju ceka, pa ev terapija bla bla... Sve ces saznati do u detalje na pregledu, naravno.
> 
> Katkaa, kako si ti? Kad ocekujemo prinovu??
> Djevojko sa sela, gdje si nestala?!


Hej draga ofcice...evo nas

----------


## katka22

> Hej curke!
> Srica, ja bih ti preporucila ili dr.Pavičić Baldani ili dr. Vrčić..a koliko se ceka, u biti ne ceka se. Kad obavis sve trazene i preporucene pretrage od strane tvog mpo lijecnika, ides odmah u postupak. To vrijeme ovisi o vrsti pretrage, kolko se na nju ceka, pa ev terapija bla bla... Sve ces saznati do u detalje na pregledu, naravno.
> 
> Katkaa, kako si ti? Kad ocekujemo prinovu??
> Djevojko sa sela, gdje si nestala?!


Nije mi jasno sto se desilo, nestao mi post...
Uglavnom, mi smo ti odlicno. U 31. tjednu smo i polako se pripremamo za kraj price. Ocekujemo da ce stici nesto prije, al o tom potom. Momak je super, lijepo napreduje, jako je zivahan...ja sam nedavno prestala raditi i sad uzivamo doma. Pocela sam vizualizirati lijepi, brzi, prirodni vagninalni porod koji si bas zelim. 
Kako si ti, u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## Optimist

> Hvala na savjetu


Jesi bila?

----------


## anemona1988

Jesam, bzvz sam se brinula.. nije bilo nikakvih problema

----------


## Optimist

:Smile: 

Nek bude sretno i uspjesno!

----------


## sretnaofca

Super Anemona da si obavila kaj si trebala!
Katkaa, jos malo! Vjerujem da ces imati srece pri porodu jer sreca prati hrabre a i bome si i zasluzila da te sreca pomazi i tada! Nek je malac zdrav! 

A ja sam u fazi bildanja jajnika, pazim na prehranu i tako.. U 4mj. bi mogli opet u postupak, tako je dr planirao a ja podrzavam taj plan!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Sretnaovčice evo me, odrađujem drugu kutiju pilula, pa onda pregled za dalje.  :Smile:  Možda ćemo se ti i ja pratiti, a možda ide još jedna kutija pilula, sve ovisi koliko se endometrioza smirila.
Katka već vidim da ti sve ide glatko i od ruke, jedva čekam da nam javiš sretne vijesti ❤️

----------


## sretnaofca

Djevojko, vidjet cemo! Vise nista ne planiram, jer svaki put kad to radim se nesto izjalovi i ispadne suprotno! Step by step... trenutno mi menga kasni vec 7 dana i luuda sam, natecena i zivcana i nadam se da ce stici sto prije  :ulje: 
Nadam se da se smirila endometrioza, iako ona ce se opet "vratiti" cim prestanes terapiju? Imas ciste ili priraslice? Moram priznati da sam ja zivjela u uvjerenju da je endometrioza kad je stanjen endometrij, pa mi nije bilo jasno zasto lijecenje pilulama koje stanjuju endometrij a on je vec ovak i onak tanak  :Cool:

----------


## JaneEyre

> Uglavnom, mi smo ti odlicno. U 31. tjednu smo i polako se pripremamo za kraj price. Ocekujemo da ce stici nesto prije, al o tom potom. Momak je super, lijepo napreduje, jako je zivahan...ja sam nedavno prestala raditi i sad uzivamo doma. Pocela sam vizualizirati lijepi, brzi, prirodni vagninalni porod koji si bas zelim.


Uvijek kad mi ovo sve postane pretesko, procitam Katkine postove i prodisem... :Heart:  Dajte cure jos pozitivnih primjera!
Iscekujem mengu pa krecemo s iglicama.
Na zadnjim konzultacijama dr.je bila u guzvi i nismo dobili puno informacija (izgleda da je zaboravila da nam je prvi put) pa sam malo napeta, iako sam procitala sve sto ste pisale na temi.
2.dc se pojavim na salteru s papirologijom i onda dobijem upute? 
Kad je najbolje doci, u 7h?

----------


## anemona1988

Hvala cure, i ja vama zelim srecu!

----------


## sretnaofca

JaneEyre, sve ovisi sto si dog sa dr. Ne znam trebas li na uzv i vaditi krv 2dc, ili trebas samo lijekove ili nista od svega toga pa samo pocnes po dogovorenom planu sa pikanjem.. Svakako se javi sestrama 1dc da im kazes da si dobila, tako da te one uvrste u popis za uzv 6dc i da znaju da si krenula sa terapijom. Eto, sve ovisi kako ti je dr naredila plan, a to samo ti znas!

Sretno!

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Jel bila koja na UZV 2dc, ja ću kroz nekoliko dana prvi put, a bit će mi totalni neugodnjak  :Razz:  Znam da je njima sve to normalno, a meni bude možda s vremnom :D, samo da im ne zakrvarim pod i sl. :D :D jer mi obično drugi dan najjače krvarenje ...

----------


## sretnaofca

Ma ne brini, njima ti je to apsolutno normalno! A ti ces se morat pomirit s tim neugodnjakom hehe da, ugodno nije, ali traje kratko hvala bogu..sta je tu je
Npr meni su puno gore folikulometrije tamo vec pred aspiraciju koje traju duze, kad si sva napuhnuta i sve ti je tijesno i pomalo bolno, i imas osjecaj da ces se upiskiti  :Grin:  eto to je moj dozivljaj uzva! Iskreno, za mengu me briga sad vec, a curi 2dc kao iz kabla!

----------


## anemona1988

Ja sam bila nekoliko puta na uzv 2.dc., nekada mi je bilo jace nekada slabije krvarenje.. za kasnije uzmem mali rucnik i puno mi je lakse, ne uneredim sve oko sebe

----------


## Hope1234

Dobro jutro ... Vidim i dalje neka stara,poznata imena i vidim dosta novih.Katka kako brzo vrijeme prolazi,još samo malo...Sretnaofca  i dalje nema predaje... Evo ja sa  nakon dosta vremena odlučila ici na svoj 4 postupak...Svasta nesto se događalo...U prikupljanju sam nalaza, danas idem pp upitnicu da se mogu naručiti na konzultacije...Nadam se da ću do 6mj uspjeti ući u postupak...Pratim Vas i čitam, nisam ništa komentirala jer sa moje strane ništa se nije događalo...

----------


## ema1987

Bok cure, vidim da ima cura koje su tenutno u postupku ili se pripremaju pa mi je drago da nisam sama  :Smile:  

ja bi trebala vašu pomoć... naime, ovo mi je oprvi postupka u petrovoj pa sam izgubljena.Bili smo privatno na konzultacijiama kod dr. Vrčić i sad krećemo u postupak. Uputa je da se javim prvi DC i da drugi dan dođem vaditi hormone. Vidim da vi spominjete UZV 2DC ali meni je rekao samo krv i nije mi dao stimulaciju. Hoću li je onda dobiti? kad se onda počinje sa stimulacijom, 3DC? sva sam zbunjena. Hvala Vam na pomoći.

----------


## Hope1234

> Bok cure, vidim da ima cura koje su tenutno u postupku ili se pripremaju pa mi je drago da nisam sama  
> 
> ja bi trebala vašu pomoć... naime, ovo mi je oprvi postupka u petrovoj pa sam izgubljena.Bili smo privatno na konzultacijiama kod dr. Vrčić i sad krećemo u postupak. Uputa je da se javim prvi DC i da drugi dan dođem vaditi hormone. Vidim da vi spominjete UZV 2DC ali meni je rekao samo krv i nije mi dao stimulaciju. Hoću li je onda dobiti? kad se onda počinje sa stimulacijom, 3DC? sva sam zbunjena. Hvala Vam na pomoći.


Da li si radila ikakve nalaze ? Spolne hormone, krvnu sliku, hormoni stitnjače? 2dc se krece sa stimulacijom (pikanjem) ako je sve u redu do toga s nalazima ...

I vadi se krv ako je dobar nalaz e2 - mislim da sam dobro napisala onda se taj dan dobiju lijekovi ...obicno traze da se taj dan prije izdavanja lijekova vidi krvna slika

----------


## ema1987

Imam sve nalaze za postupak i sve je ok. Inače sam išla kod dr vrčića privatno na konzultacije i pregled ali nisam dobila baš detaljne upute pa sam zbunjena, samo da se javim 1 DC i dođem vaditi krv 2 DC sa upitnicom. Ima li tu tko iskustava sa takvom praksom? Što ako njega ne bude tamo taj dan?

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Trebala bi doći 2dc sa uputnicom D1 i sa povijesti bolesti, u 7h se javiti na šalter, ići vadit krv i čekati kasnije za nalaze obično iza 12h, a zvat će te i oni na mob., a ovisno o nalazu i ak je sve ok taj dan dobivaš terapiju odnosno počinješ sa pikanjem, za sve nejasnoće možeš još sestre dolje pitati, vrlo je uobičajeno da ih uvijek nešto pitamo  :Wink:  Sretno 
Ja valjda krećem kroz nekoliko dana, ako bude sve ok sa hormonima i uzv  :Smile:

----------


## ema1987

> Trebala bi doći 2dc sa uputnicom D1 i sa povijesti bolesti, u 7h se javiti na šalter, ići vadit krv i čekati kasnije za nalaze obično iza 12h, a zvat će te i oni na mob., a ovisno o nalazu i ak je sve ok taj dan dobivaš terapiju odnosno počinješ sa pikanjem, za sve nejasnoće možeš još sestre dolje pitati, vrlo je uobičajeno da ih uvijek nešto pitamo  Sretno 
> Ja valjda krećem kroz nekoliko dana, ako bude sve ok sa hormonima i uzv


Hvala ti na odgovoru! Ti si isto kod dr. Vrčić? Jesi već dobila koju ćeš stimulaciju primati? Kad vadiš hormone i uzv, jel to taj drugi dan ciklusa?

----------


## Hope1234

> Hvala ti na odgovoru! Ti si isto kod dr. Vrčić? Jesi već dobila koju ćeš stimulaciju primati? Kad vadiš hormone i uzv, jel to taj drugi dan ciklusa?


Prvi uzv je 5dn ili 6dn nakon pocetka stimulacije da se vide folikuli.Onda se dobiju dalje lijekovi nakon pregleda.Krvna slika se vadi i da li se počinje s stimulacijom ili ne ovisi o p4 (progesteron).Ja nisam imala pregled 2 dc...

----------


## ema1987

Hope kod koga ćeš se ti naručiti?

----------


## Optimist

I ja sam bila kod prof. Vrcica, 2. dc sam vadila progesteron i fsh, o njima je ovisilo idemo li taj mjesec u stimulaciju ili ne. 
Bili su na gornjoj dozvoljenoj granici, dobila sam stimulaciju, uzv 5. dc, tako nekako, rezultat je moja plavusica  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## ema1987

Optimist čestitam na curici  :Smile:  kad ste bili u postupku? Znači praksa kod njega ide tako.. Ako je nalaz krvi OK, određuje stimulaciju taj isti dan, odnosno 2dc  i odmah se kreće u postupak? Jooj tako mi je to sve sad novo i zbunjujuće  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Hvala  :Smile:  Sad ima 13 mjeseci pa racunaj  :Wink: 
Sad sam pogledala...na uzv sam bila par dana prije menge, vadjenje krvi 2. dc, sa stimulacijom krenuli isti dan, uzv 4. dc itd.

----------


## sretnaofca

Ema1987, ja sam isto privatno kod prof. Vrčić, naručio me ovaj ciklus oko 25dc da dodjem k njemu na provjeru-uzv i ak bude sve ok, cekam mengu i 2dc vadim krv, ako nalaz bude ok onda krecem sa pikanjem (samo sto je meni vec rekao terapiju, i princip kako cemo me ovaj puta stimulirati). 
Eto, nadam se da i ja za 3-4 tj krecem, vec mi je dosta cekanja i bas sam ful spremna psihicki  :Grin: 

Optimist, cestitam na curki!  :Saint:

----------


## ISABELLA 01

> Hvala ti na odgovoru! Ti si isto kod dr. Vrčić? Jesi već dobila koju ćeš stimulaciju primati? Kad vadiš hormone i uzv, jel to taj drugi dan ciklusa?


Da, ja sam isto kod njega, a dr. Tomčić je mijenjao dr.V prošli mj. kad sam bila pa mi on odredio gonale u dogovoru sa embriologom, dolazim 2dc krv i UZV   :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

> Ema1987, ja sam isto privatno kod prof. Vrčić, naručio me ovaj ciklus oko 25dc da dodjem k njemu na provjeru-uzv i ak bude sve ok, cekam mengu i 2dc vadim krv, ako nalaz bude ok onda krecem sa pikanjem (samo sto je meni vec rekao terapiju, i princip kako cemo me ovaj puta stimulirati). 
> Eto, nadam se da i ja za 3-4 tj krecem, vec mi je dosta cekanja i bas sam ful spremna psihicki 
> 
> Optimist, cestitam na curki!


Hvala, draga, neka vam je sretno i uspjesno!

----------


## ema1987

> Ema1987, ja sam isto privatno kod prof. Vrčić, naručio me ovaj ciklus oko 25dc da dodjem k njemu na provjeru-uzv i ak bude sve ok, cekam mengu i 2dc vadim krv, ako nalaz bude ok onda krecem sa pikanjem (samo sto je meni vec rekao terapiju, i princip kako cemo me ovaj puta stimulirati). 
> Eto, nadam se da i ja za 3-4 tj krecem, vec mi je dosta cekanja i bas sam ful spremna psihicki 
> 
> Optimist, cestitam na curki!


Ideš kod njega privatno 25 DC ili u bolnicu?

----------


## ema1987

Znači vi ste obe već dobile koju ćete stimulaciju imati? Ma sve mi dođe da se naručim sad još jednom kod njega prije nego mi uopće dođe do tog 2 DC na uzv, na svoju  ruku  i onda vidim što će reći pa taj dan kad I dođem u bolnicu, nije me briga tko će me dočekati ako mi on odredi stimulaciju prije! Sretna ofca, dala si mi dobru ideju  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Koliko se sjecam, na onom uzv prije menge je odredio stimulaciju i upisao u karton. 
Ali ja sam ti vec poprilicno zaboravila na detalje, mozda je to bilo i 2dc. 
Mozes nazvati sestru kod njega privatno i reci joj sto te muci, pitat ce ga i javiti ti odgovor.

----------


## ema1987

Sad ću vidjeti što kaže sretna ofca, ako ide privatno, mogla bi se i ja naručiti i biti u miru. Stesno mi je ionako sve pa barem da taj dio eliminiram!

----------


## Ivana2018

Ema mislim da je tebi najveći problem da li će taj dan kada dođeš dr Vrčić biti tamo ili ne. Isti problem imam i ja. Ja idem 2.4. na ultrazvuk nakon histeroskopije i nadam se da krećem u postupak.

----------


## ema1987

Upravo to Ivana. A stvarno bi mi bilo  žao da nakon svega dopadnem kod prvog koji bude slobodan.

Koji dan ciklusa će ti to biti? Znaš li ti koja će to biti stimulacija?

----------


## Ivana2018

To mi je 21 dan ciklusa.
Ne znam ništa.
Sa dr sam jako zadovoljna i stvarno bi htjela da bude tamo kada bude trebalo odlučivati o stimulaciji.

----------


## ema1987

Znači slična nam je situacija. A nadam se da će nam se poklopiti da bude tamo.jesi već bila negdje u postupku?

----------


## Ivana2018

Nisam još ovo mi je prvi postupak. 
Imaš pp

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope kod koga ćeš se ti naručiti?


Upravo sam se danas naručila kod Šprem Goldštajn.termin sam dobila 11.4.! Ako bude sve u redu , ako mi nalazi budu ok i dok nece nista mije jati nadam se onda već s tom M u 4.mjesecu da cu u postupak...Zadnji preko hzzo-a.Pitali su me kojeg doktora ali nije mi imalo smisla ikoga birati jet poucena iskustvom uvijek sam bila na pregledima kod nekoga drugoga.Jedino prvi pregled,lijekovi i ppklopio se transfer kod svoje doktorice.A prvi puta sam dobila Vrčića ali ga nije bilo , mijenjala ga Šprem.

----------


## ema1987

> Upravo sam se danas naručila kod Šprem Goldštajn.termin sam dobila 11.4.! Ako bude sve u redu , ako mi nalazi budu ok i dok nece nista mije jati nadam se onda već s tom M u 4.mjesecu da cu u postupak...Zadnji preko hzzo-a.Pitali su me kojeg doktora ali nije mi imalo smisla ikoga birati jet poucena iskustvom uvijek sam bila na pregledima kod nekoga drugoga.Jedino prvi pregled,lijekovi i ppklopio se transfer kod svoje doktorice.A prvi puta sam dobila Vrčića ali ga nije bilo , mijenjala ga Šprem.


Oooo pa to je za 3 tjedna! Odlično!  Koji ti je to DC? Sad ćemo onda sve u koji tjedan biti u postupku  :Smile: 

A kažeš 4.stimulirani? Jesi sva 3 prije bila tamo? Imaš koju trudnoću iza sebe?

----------


## Optimist

Curke, ako vas je prof. Vrcic narucio kod sebe, onda cete biti kod njega. Njega nekad eventualno nema vikendom, mada i tada zna doci. Rijetko se potrefi da ga nema radnim danom. Ako ste njegove pacijentice, njegove ste.

----------


## Optimist

Ako ga i nema na nekoj folikulometriji, sve prati, njemu su njegove pacijentice jako bitne. I voli biti uspjesan  :Smile:

----------


## ema1987

Haha pa bilo bi lijepo kad bi mu i mi sad ušle u statistiku uspješnosti  :Smile: 

Ma najgore je čitanje po internetu, kao nema ga, dopadne te netko drugi... Ja ni neznam još gdje je bolnica a kamoli proceduru kako to ide tamo tako da se ne čudim sama sebi da mi je panika, I inače mi je to u prirodi :D

----------


## Hope1234

> Oooo pa to je za 3 tjedna! Odlično!  Koji ti je to DC? Sad ćemo onda sve u koji tjedan biti u postupku 
> 
> A kažeš 4.stimulirani? Jesi sva 3 prije bila tamo? Imaš koju trudnoću iza sebe?


2 postupka privatno,3i u Petrovoj i sada cu opet u Petrovu...Imam prirodnu trudnoću sina 11 godina...

----------


## Hope1234

> Haha pa bilo bi lijepo kad bi mu i mi sad ušle u statistiku uspješnosti 
> 
> Ma najgore je čitanje po internetu, kao nema ga, dopadne te netko drugi... Ja ni neznam još gdje je bolnica a kamoli proceduru kako to ide tamo tako da se ne čudim sama sebi da mi je panika, I inače mi je to u prirodi :D


Nemas zašto paničariti...Sve ćeš polako naučiti,a tu uvijek možeš pitati.Sestre su susretljive... Samo dodeš na šalter , predaš d1 uputnicu , daš povijest bolesti i lijepo čekaš doktora...obaviš s njim što trebaš, nakon toga u drugi hodnik kod gl sestre po lijekove koja ti objasni sve i 5 puta pitaj ako nisi sigurna i doma...pikanje(a mozes ici kod njih).nakon toga prva kontrola,pa onda cca svaki drugi dan.Aspiracija ili punkcija i cekanje tuluma js u lqboratoriju.Zatim transfer i najduže iščekivanje do bete...he he he

----------


## Optimist

Prof. voli da sestre daju injekcije i po meni je to ok.

----------


## ema1987

> 2 postupka privatno,3i u Petrovoj i sada cu opet u Petrovu...Imam prirodnu trudnoću sina 11 godina...


 Prvo prirodna trudnoća a onda 5 neuspjelih Ivf? Vidiš ti to, ne možeš vjerovati..

----------


## ema1987

Cure a jeste vi iz zagreba? Neznam mogu li dobiti bolovanje odmah od tog 2DC da mogu ostati u zg i ići na injekcije kod njih i onda ostati doma do bete?

----------


## Hope1234

> Cure a jeste vi iz zagreba? Neznam mogu li dobiti bolovanje odmah od tog 2DC da mogu ostati u zg i ići na injekcije kod njih i onda ostati doma do bete?


Imaš pravo na 21 dan bolovanja..

----------


## sretnaofca

> Ideš kod njega privatno 25 DC ili u bolnicu?


Ema, idem kod njega privatno 25dc!

----------


## ema1987

> Ema, idem kod njega privatno 25dc!


Jeste se dogovorili tako već prije? Meni nije ništa spominjao tako pa što miisliš dali je glupo da se ja sad na svoju ruku sama naručim?

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Ja sam sebi samostalno davala injekcije i nije imao nikakvog prigovora na to, nek nam Bog pomogne ovaj puta jer ću vjerojatno u hiper :/ Ima tko iskustvo sa sindromom hiperstimulacije ?

----------


## Optimist

Ne prigovara on, ali je sigurniji kad sestre daju terapiju. Nece imati nista protiv ako pacijentica zeli sama sebi davati injekcije.

----------


## ema1987

ISABELLA namjerno idete u hiper ili? Ja nemam iskustva s tim znam samo da treba mirovati  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

> Imam sve nalaze za postupak i sve je ok. Inače sam išla kod dr vrčića privatno na konzultacije i pregled ali nisam dobila baš detaljne upute pa sam zbunjena, samo da se javim 1 DC i dođem vaditi krv 2 DC sa upitnicom. Ima li tu tko iskustava sa takvom praksom? Što ako njega ne bude tamo taj dan?


ema, vec ste se dogovorili. Prvi dc ces ga kontaktirati, reci sto ste se dogovorili, sutradan izvaditi krv i otici k njemu da ti napise protokol. 
Ako si napeta, nazovi sestru privatno i reci sto te muci, dobit ces odgovor.

----------


## ema1987

> ema, vec ste se dogovorili. Prvi dc ces ga kontaktirati, reci sto ste se dogovorili, sutradan izvaditi krv i otici k njemu da ti napise protokol. 
> Ako si napeta, nazovi sestru privatno i reci sto te muci, dobit ces odgovor.


S obzirom da mi ciklusi nisu baš u dan, što ću kao bude vikend?

----------


## ISABELLA 01

> ISABELLA namjerno idete u hiper ili? Ja nemam iskustva s tim znam samo da treba mirovati


Da, ovaj puta idemo u superovulaciju sa najvjerojatnijom hiperstimulacijom.

----------


## Optimist

> S obzirom da mi ciklusi nisu baš u dan, što ću kao bude vikend?


On je njima telefonski dostupan, sestre mu jave nalaze i postupe kako im kaze. 
Ipak nazovi u Hilarus, sestra je super.

----------


## ema1987

> Da, ovaj puta idemo u superovulaciju sa najvjerojatnijom hiperstimulacijom.


A što ti je problem inače kad ćete sad tako probati?

----------


## ema1987

Ako je tako, da mu jave onda neću ni paničariti više nego se opustiti, nisam prva koja ide tako, sigurno je to sve uhodano.

----------


## sretnaofca

> Jeste se dogovorili tako već prije? Meni nije ništa spominjao tako pa što miisliš dali je glupo da se ja sad na svoju ruku sama naručim?


Da, tak smo dogovorili prosli put. Da jos izvadim nalaz stitnjace, i s tim doc 25dc, dat ce mi i eutirox iako mi tsh nikad nije visok al je uvjeren da imam do sada neuspjeh zbog hashimota, i dog smo ono sega mega stimulaciju i mozebitni odlazak u hiperstim jer imam takav organizam, il sve il nista. Tako bi trebalo biti.. Ako nije spominjao dolazak 25 dc onda nema razloga da dolazis. Zna on sta govori i kombinira!

----------


## ema1987

Da, ja sam se isto malo sabrala i zaključila da valjda zna što govori i da nebi bezveze tako rekao. A pogotovo kad mi je optimist rekla da je on u kontaktu s njima. Biti će to ok. A iskreno, možda i bolje da neznam koju ću stimulaciju dobiti jer bi Google radio dan i noć a skupa s njim i psiha

----------


## ema1987

Nestalo mi pola poruke... Kako si saznala da imaš hasimoto ako ti je Tsh u redu?

----------


## sretnaofca

Ema, hashimoto sam skuzila prije cca 6 godina, klasika-knedla u grlu, ubrzani rad srca, promjene p

----------


## sretnaofca

Nestalo mi pol poruke.. ugl, zasad sam navikla na te simptome i zivim s njima cak ih vise ni ne primjecujem..zasad je tsh u redu i nek tak o stane!

----------


## Srića✨

Pozzzz cure
Ja sam isto naručena u Petrovu na prve konzultacije 16.4. i jedva čekam da to obavim,i krenem u borbu♥️
Vama takoder od ♥️ želim sreću i što prije pozitivnu betu

----------


## ema1987

Srića, kod koga si se naručila? Imaš li već spremne nalaze?

Sretna ofca, koji dan ti je UZV? Kad bi trebala krenuti u postupak?

----------


## Srića✨

ema1987, naručili su me kod prof.Vrčića,poslala sam im nalaz od laparaskopije i otpusno pismo iz bolnice i uputnicu i dali su mi termin za konzultacije i to ti je to.
U nalazu od laparo,piše ono što mi je rađeno i kakvo je stanje,te ono što sam do sad obavila( papa,hormoni,brisevi,krvna slika i od muža spermiogram)
Moja dijagnoza je neprohodni desni jajovod i prohodni( slabo) lijevi jajovod,ostalo je sve u redu.
Kakva je Vaša dijagnoza( sorry ako si već pisala,nisam ubrala

----------


## ema1987

O super, pa vi već skoro sve imate spremno i možete brzo u postupak, vjerojatno odmah ciklus iza toga kad vam je više manje sve OK, osim jajovoda.

Kod nas je problem spermiogram. Nadamo se trećoj sreći sljedeći mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## Srića✨

ema1987 jeste Vi bili u kojem postupku do sad ili Vam je prvi put?
Inače kažu ako je žena u redu da de lakše dolazi ka cilju muški problem je lakše rješiv nego kod žene.
Želim Vam što prije veliki➕ plus

----------


## ema1987

Jesmo na već dva stimulirana ali prvi put će nam biti u petrovoj i sve svoje nade polažem u njih sad  :Smile: 

To se i ja nadam ali koliko sam shvatila do sad, u mpo nema pravila! Mi smo i blastociste imali pa ništa, odnosno iza nas je biokemijska (to mi daje neku nadu)

----------


## Srića✨

ema1987 ma biti će mora,biti.
Di ste pokušavali do sad?Jel muž obavio sve pretrage( urolog i ostalo)?

----------


## Hope1234

> ema1987 ma biti će mora,biti.
> Di ste pokušavali do sad?Jel muž obavio sve pretrage( urolog i ostalo)?


Pravilo je baš da nema pravila...Iza mene su 3 stimulirana, svi nalazi u redu,cak i muzev spermiogram.Samo sto ima retrogradnu ejakulaciju(spermiji odlaze u mokraću).. Zato moramo ici na ics-i...Tako da kako se zvijezde poklope ..

----------


## ema1987

Upravo to... Svi čekamo da nam se što prije zvijezde poklope  :Smile: 

Ma obavili skoro sve, još nam ostaje kariogram i mikrodelacija y kromosoma za 5 mj. Nadam se da problem nije u tome.

----------


## Srića✨

Ma da definitivno sve ima svoje,i doći će kad bude trebalo da dode,samo snage i živaca nam treba najviše.

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav curke...
Evo mene s ohrabrenjima...kako ste mi? Vidim puno novih imena, drago mi je da ima akcije... u ovoj prici s neplodnosti samo je upornost isprobani recept...
Ofcice, srecu do neba ti zelim...

Nas dvoje smo super. Danas smo 33+2tt i sve je ok. Decko je vec velik, na zadnjem pregledu prije 2 tjedna imao je 2100g, standardno veci. Poprilicno je aktivan i nelagodni su mi vec njegovi pokreti. Ocekujem ga kroz mjesec dana. Mogu vam reci da vec polako brojim dane do kraja. Inace sam ok, osim standardnih briga zadnjih tjedana-zgaravica, tromosti, neudobnosti...cak su me i neka povracanja skrpala sad pred kraj...




> Ja sam sebi samostalno davala injekcije i nije imao nikakvog prigovora na to, nek nam Bog pomogne ovaj puta jer ću vjerojatno u hiper :/ Ima tko iskustvo sa sindromom hiperstimulacije ?


Ja sam dva puta imala blazi oblik, drugi put ciljano, (inace imam PCOS) oba su bila uspjesna. S tim da smo prvi put isli odmah na ET, a sad zadnji put smo napravili pauzu dva ciklusa pa na FET. Nemam ti sto novo reci osim da detaljno slusas upute doktora, mirujes ako se desi HS, pijes puno tekucine i ne razocaras se ne dodje li odmah do ET u istom ciklusu. Odgodjeni FET je jako jako statisticki uspjesan, s tijelom odmorenim od stimulacije...
Naoruzajte se strpljenjem, slusajte svoje doktore...i zelim vam sto prije problemcice s kojima se ja trenutno nosim...sretno cure ❤️

----------


## Hope1234

> Pozdrav curke...
> Evo mene s ohrabrenjima...kako ste mi? Vidim puno novih imena, drago mi je da ima akcije... u ovoj prici s neplodnosti samo je upornost isprobani recept...
> Ofcice, srecu do neba ti zelim...
> 
> Nas dvoje smo super. Danas smo 33+2tt i sve je ok. Decko je vec velik, na zadnjem pregledu prije 2 tjedna imao je 2100g, standardno veci. Poprilicno je aktivan i nelagodni su mi vec njegovi pokreti. Ocekujem ga kroz mjesec dana. Mogu vam reci da vec polako brojim dane do kraja. Inace sam ok, osim standardnih briga zadnjih tjedana-zgaravica, tromosti, neudobnosti...cak su me i neka povracanja skrpala sad pred kraj...
> 
> 
> 
> Ja sam dva puta imala blazi oblik, drugi put ciljano, (inace imam PCOS) oba su bila uspjesna. S tim da smo prvi put isli odmah na ET, a sad zadnji put smo napravili pauzu dva ciklusa pa na FET. Nemam ti sto novo reci osim da detaljno slusas upute doktora, mirujes ako se desi HS, pijes puno tekucine i ne razocaras se ne dodje li odmah do ET u istom ciklusu. Odgodjeni FET je jako jako statisticki uspjesan, s tijelom odmorenim od stimulacije...
> Naoruzajte se strpljenjem, slusajte svoje doktore...i zelim vam sto prije problemcice s kojima se ja trenutno nosim...sretno cure ❤️


Katka jako mi je drago sto je sve u redu i privodi se kraju.... 
Svi ostali naoruzati se strpljenjem ,srecom i dobrom voljom... ne znam kako ce biti ovaj put,ali nadam se da ce biti nekih promijena na bolje.Suprug prestao pusiti,ja sam na dobrom putu.sa jedne kutije smanjila sam na 5 cigareta ...mogu i bez toga nadam se vec od sutra.... Bila sam na dijeti,smrsavila sam 7 kg iako nisam uzimala kile za problem ali nista nije na odmet . U 2 mj imala letz konizaciju,nadam se da je i to iza mene...I da ce biti sretno...

----------


## Hope1234

Može li mi netko objasniti povišen DHEAS... ostali nalazi svi ok...

----------


## sretnaofca

Hope, taj hormon moze ukazivati na pcos i sve popratne pojave tog sindroma...no, nije uvijek pravilo kako to obicno i biva sa hormonima.. najbolje ti je pitati svog ginica, bolje od njega mi sigurno ne znamo..

Btw, da li itko zna sto sa stimulacijom ako se desi 1dc npr na Uskrs ili Uskrsni pon? Radi li Petrova tada?

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope, taj hormon moze ukazivati na pcos i sve popratne pojave tog sindroma...no, nije uvijek pravilo kako to obicno i biva sa hormonima.. najbolje ti je pitati svog ginica, bolje od njega mi sigurno ne znamo..
> 
> Btw, da li itko zna sto sa stimulacijom ako se desi 1dc npr na Uskrs ili Uskrsni pon? Radi li Petrova tada?


Idem na papa test pa cu ponijeti nalaz....mislim da cu ga vaditi jos jednom...jer svi ostali spolni hormoni kojee sam vadila su u redu...Petrova uvijek radi...ja sam bila na Veliku Gospu na aspiraciji.sve normalno

----------


## ema1987

Znači da nam uskrs nebi trebao smetati jer sigurno će nešto pasti na taj dan... Sretna ofca kad ti ono moraš dobiti, malo me podsjeti?

----------


## Lois Lane

Bok cure, trenutno sam u postupku u Petrovoj. Znate li mozda izdaju li oni kakvu potvrdu da je osoba u postupku potpomognute? Moja ginekologinja trazi da joj donesem dokaz tj nalaze da mi moze otvoriti bolovanje s obzirom da zivim 3h od Zagreba i ne mogu spojiti folikulometrije i punkciju s odlascima na posao, također i za izdavanje Utrogestana nakon punkcije. Ali ja joj nemam sto odnijeti, ima onaj jedan papir koji popunjavaju prilikom svakog ultrazvuka, tj "kosuljicu" u kojoj su osnovne pretrge, ne dobijemo mi nikad neki konkretan papir osim otpusnog pisma na kraju. Ili?

----------


## sretnaofca

Super kaj Uskrs ne smeta, jer kakve sam srece taman ce mi nesto biti bas tada!
Ema, treba mi menga stici kroz 10 dana, al kasnit ce sto posto, tak da ajmo rec 2 tjedna! A ti?
A lois, hmm probaj sestre zamolit na salteru za potvrdu, one gotovo uvijek izadju u susret, ili pitaj dr koji ti vodi mpo, mozda imaji vec praksu sa time?!

----------


## Ivana1604

Ima li tko iskustva s FET-om? Za koji dan bi trebala dobiti mengu i dr.mi je rekao da se javi taj dan kad dobijem sestrama i da onda od 6,7 dana ce krenuti folikulometrije, i kako ide dalje?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Nakon svakog pregleda/uzv dobijem povijest bolesti kad se planira postupak, jedino kad se baš uđe u postupak, onda taj povijest bolesti ostaje kod njih u košuljici dok se ne obavi aspiracija. Sutra istu stvar trebam, pa ću baš pitati.

----------


## Hope1234

> Nakon svakog pregleda/uzv dobijem povijest bolesti kad se planira postupak, jedino kad se baš uđe u postupak, onda taj povijest bolesti ostaje kod njih u košuljici dok se ne obavi aspiracija. Sutra istu stvar trebam, pa ću baš pitati.


Ja u svome postupku u 8.mjesecu nisam dobila ni jedan jedini papir a tako ni otpusno pismo.pa me bas zanima kada dodem u 4 mjesecu sta ce mi reci zasto ga nemam

----------


## ema1987

Lois lane, ti već krenula u postupak, uzela si godišnji za početak ili? Ja sam isto tako udaljena od zg i baš se mislim mogu li ikako dobiti bolovanje od tog 2dc kad moram biti u zg?

Sretna ofca, ja isto tako moram dobiti, za cca 2 tjedna! Tako da ćemo skupa Jeee.  Već pa panika lovi kako će to izgledati, hoće li mi se doktor javiti taj 1 DC kad dobijem, kad ću uopće dobiti jer moram spremiti stvari i biti spremna za krenuti u zg... Stres

----------


## Hana1987

Pozdrav svima.. Nova sam ovdje. I iako ne idem u zagreb nego u osijek u toj temi nesto jako slabo pisu, kao da nema nikoga pa vas molim za pomoc.. Danas sam bila na ultrazvuku 11.dc. (planira se inseminacija) i imam samo jedan vodeci folikul ali ono sto me buni je da da pise da je 14,1 x 18,6 mm. Nikada nisam cula niti procitala negdje da se tako mjeri. Svi uvijek spominju samo jednu brojku (promjer) kod mene to onda znaci da je folikul nepravilnog oblika?? Dali je to normalno?  Molim vas ako se netko razumije da mi malo objasni. Nova sam u ovome svemu i tako me je strah.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ovak, pitala sam danas za bolovanje u Petrovoj, kopirali su mi papir iz košuljice gdje pišu podaci o stimulaciji i kad je aspiracija, to su poštambiljali, rekli da s tim odem sutra kod gina. Zvala sam gina, sestra kaže - donesite povijest bolesti gdje piše mirovanje, ja velim - ali nemam to skroz dok ne bude transfer, a meni treba od punkcije, umirem već sad od bolova i danas nisam radila. Onda mi je rekla da dođem sutra popričat s ginom i da će on vidjet. Mislim halo, imam pravo na 42 dana na dijagnozu endometrioze, a kamoli za mpo… Eto, tak da znate, cure koje ste u Petrovoj, da možete tražit da vam kopiraju papir iz košuljice...

----------


## ema1987

Hvala na info! A može li se dobiti taj papir odmah 2dc kad krene stimulacija i da napišu da se na pikanje ide kod njih? Tražila bi svoju ginekologicu da mi odmah otvori bolovanje, zg mi stvarno nije blizu. Sav godišnji sam potrošila na postupke.

----------


## sretnaofca

Ja ne kuzim zasto ti ginekolozi daju bolovanje na kapaljku, kao da oni nama placaju te dane kad smo na bo. Pod šifrom N97 i N98 sve skupa imamo 21+14 dana bolovanja, a pod Z31 7 dana bolovanja. Žena koja ide na ivf ima pravo na te dane, i ako ju boli i ako ju ne boli. Tesko je davati si injekcije, i uopce prolaziti kroz to, i jos te onda gin gnjavi. Ja sam sretna sto imam super ginica, koji mi pise sve, kako i sam kaze imam pravo na to.. Eto, utipkajte šifre bolovanja pa im pokazite!
Sretno svimaaa

----------


## sretnaofca

Ja cu ovoga puta biti doma od 2dc, iako sam iz Zg, zbog radne okoline i kemikalija s kojima sam u doticaju svaki radni dan, i Vrcic i moj gin su mi savjetovali da budem doma..a i zbog mog Hashimota da sam na miru i bez stresa.. sve se moze, nadam se razgovorom rijesiti!

----------


## ema1987

Sretna ofca, idem i ja danas do svoje ginekologice i pitati ću je. Nadam se da neće komplicirati. Kad ti ideš ono na uzv, 25 DC? Koji je to dan?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ema1987 e sad to ne znam, ali taj papir krenu voditi s prvim danom stimulacije, najbolje kad kreneš sa svime, odmah tamo na licu mjesta pitaš sestru Brigitu. Ona će ti svakako dati sve kaj trebaš. 
Sretnaofca da, ja nisam nikad još otvarala bolovanje kod gina, tako da ne znam kakav je, valjda će mi otvorit danas. Ja bih najradije uzela 21 dan.

----------


## sretnaofca

Ema, u utorak idem na uzv. Danas vadila krv, i nalazi super pa se nadam da krecemo  :Dancing Fever:  bas samo motivirana, rasterecena i spremna.
Onda cemo se nas dvije Ema pratiti!
Djevojko, drzim fige!

----------


## ema1987

Ajme super!! Obavezno javi što je bilo u utorak. Ja očekujem dobiti za jedno cca 11-12 dana. I također jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## Hope1234

> Ajme super!! Obavezno javi što je bilo u utorak. Ja očekujem dobiti za jedno cca 11-12 dana. I također jedva čekam


Ako sve bude u redu i ja Vas pratim...meni M treba doci 15-16.nadam se da cu odmah u ppstupak...nalazi svi ok...poviseni DHEAS nije nista znacajno...dns bila na kontroli

----------


## ema1987

Wiii, hope, sad sam se pogubila, jesi i ti kod Vrčića?

Ja sam bila kod svoje ginekologice tj sestre po uputnicu i pitala za bolovanje. Ovako, rekla mi je da na bolovanju mogu biti mjesec dana u komadu i to da se računa od punkcije najčešće. Da je to nešto novo za može mjesec dana (neznam jel možda malo pobrkala lončiće) pitala sam je a ovo prije, folikulometrije pa mi je rekla da mi to može po jedan dan otvoriti kad mi bude tako da danas planiram smisliti plan. Računam, ako taj 2dc dobijem lijekove, koja je praksa Vrčiću, da dolazim opet 6.dan? Joj da oni znaju koliko je to nama stresno nebi se tako ponašali. I da, ko što je rekla djevojka sa sela, rekla je da joj poslije donesem papire od njih da može pravdati to bolovanje. Aaah. To mi je najbolje onda uzeti na zadnjoj folikulometriji, piše li tamo koje dane smo išli?

----------


## maca2

Pozz cure!
Imam par pitanja u vezi postupka u Petrovoj i dr.Vrčića.
Koliko se trenutno čeka na prvi pregled/konzultacije i postupak u Petrovoj (imam sve potrebe nalaze)?
Mogu li tražiti kad zovem za prvi pregled baš dr.Vrčića da me kod njega naruče ili bolje ići kod njega privatno u Hilarus na konzultacije pa dalje s njim dogovaram sve?
Hvala!

----------


## ema1987

Maca, ma mislim da se ne čeka dugo za prve konzultacije direktno u petrovoj, ja sam išla privatno ali nisam ništa prije došla na red, čak dapače, nisam dugo dobila odgovor na mail pa sam krenula zvati. Podići uputnicu I naruči se na onaj njihov mail i traži njega.

----------


## Hope1234

> Maca, ma mislim da se ne čeka dugo za prve konzultacije direktno u petrovoj, ja sam išla privatno ali nisam ništa prije došla na red, čak dapače, nisam dugo dobila odgovor na mail pa sam krenula zvati. Podići uputnicu I naruči se na onaj njihov mail i traži njega.


Pošalješ mail na predbiljedzbe uPetrovoj.Tražiš u mailu doktora Vrčića...Na red ćeš brzo doći , a o samom postupku ovisi kakve imas nalaze...ako je sve u redu ormah....nema cekanja na lijekove i sl

----------


## maca2

Super cure, hvala! Koja uputnica mi treba za taj prvi pregled/dogovor?

----------


## ema1987

Ja sam uzela sad D1 tako da s njom ideš odmah u postupak

----------


## maca2

Jel ta D1 uputnica ista, bez obzira je li stimulirani ili prirodni postupak? Ne piše ništa na njoj?
Ne bih htjela "trošiti" tu uputnicu samo za prvi pregled/konzultacije jer nisam još ziher hoću li u Petrovu ili Vinogradsku, htjela sam prvo otići na pregled/razgovor u obje bolnice pa tada odlučiti  :Wink:  A čula sam da je to uputnica za cijeli postupak, ne bih ju htjela iskoristiti samo za konzultacije.

----------


## Hope1234

> Jel ta D1 uputnica ista, bez obzira je li stimulirani ili prirodni postupak? Ne piše ništa na njoj?
> Ne bih htjela "trošiti" tu uputnicu samo za prvi pregled/konzultacije jer nisam još ziher hoću li u Petrovu ili Vinogradsku, htjela sam prvo otići na pregled/razgovor u obje bolnice pa tada odlučiti  A čula sam da je to uputnica za cijeli postupak, ne bih ju htjela iskoristiti samo za konzultacije.


Uzmes uputnicu za humanu reprodukciju na kojoj se naznači samo pregled ..a d1 kasnije kada se odlucis za postupak.tako ja radim

----------


## Bubble

Pozdrav svima,nakon dugo citanja odlucih vam se pridruziti. U mpo postupku sam malo vise od godine dana,2 godine prije toga smo skupljali sve potrebne dokumente. Nakon nazalost nesupjele trudnoce ponovno razmisljam ci ili ne u cijeli taj postupak. Citajuci vase postove bilo je lakse prezivjeti dosadasnje putovanje jer shvatis da nisi sam u cijeloj toj prici i na tomu vam hvala.
Sve ste izrazito hrabre i na tomu vam svaka cast

----------


## Srića✨

maca2
Ja kad sam dobila uputnicu za prvi odlazak u Petrovu(konzultacije),na uputnici piše ime bolnice tako da mi ta uputnica isključivo vridi za tu bolnicu(talo da i hoću ne mogu minjat bolnicu) i s njom sam odma dobila i putni nalog( koji vrijedi dok god ne završi postupak,nije bitno koliko puta ideš kad završi onda predaješ to na socijalno).Sad kako je kod drugih nezzz

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Dobiju se dvije uputnice, A3 za konzultacije i prvi pregled, i D1 za postupak. Prvu uputnicu možete iskoristit u jednoj bolnici, a ako vam se ta ne svidi, odlučit se za postupak u drugoj, i za to vam treba D1. Ja sam s obje uputnice došla u Petrovu, no ja sam odmah znala da ću tamo i na postupak. Uzeli su mi A3 prvo, a D1 sam nosala sa mnom dok nisam ušla baš u obradu i postupak. Važno je napomenuti da D1 više ne vrijedi godinu dana već samo za 1 postupak, i da za svaki sljedeći postupak treba nova D1. Što se tiče bolovanja, poslala sam na kraju muža, otvorilo mi bolovanje od jučer, na papiru odnosno Potvrdi o privremenoj nesposobnosti za rad piše očekivano trajanje bolovanja 14 dana. Bezveze, kao moram nakon transfera donijet baš otpusno na kojem piše mirovanje pa će mi produžiti. Jer sam rekla da želim 21 dan. Svašta, a to je sve normalno u Lijepoj našoj. Mjere ti sve na kapaljku kad treba dati, a kad ti trebaš dati državi, grabe šakom i kapom.  :Smile:

----------


## ema1987

Djevojka sa sela, jesi imala onda punkciju kad si otvorila bolovanje? Joj a baš zafrkavaju.

----------


## Bubble

Mogu ti svoj primjer reci ako ista pomogne..meni su isto radili problema prilikom bolovanja do te mjere da razmisljam promijeniti ginekologa. Da,14 dana je normalno za mpo postupak i to ti kao mora dati,21 dan je ukoliko ima komplikacija. Konkretno moj slucaj je da sam nakon punkcije jako krvarila nekih 10 dana i na jedvite jada sam dobila tih 21 dan bolovanja. Nakon transfera mi je receno da mogu maksimalno dobiti 7 dana i da je to to. Zalosno da u ovakvim momentima borbe mi moramo razmisljati hoces li ili ne dobiti bolovanje

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Jesam, sve prošlo super. Zaspeš, odrade aspiraciju, probude te nakon 15 min, sve gotovo. Sve cure su bile oduševljene kaj su spavale, jer navodno neke od njih nisu nekad zaspale. Ja jesam, svaki put. Važno je naglasit anesteziologu na razgovoru da želite spavati, ako želite  :Smile:

----------


## Hope1234

Imam osjećaj da je u ovom pokušaju da idemo u postupak sve protiv nas...Imam gardanellu - ok smatraju je kao prolazno...dosla vjerojatno nakon letz konizacije koju sam imala krajem 2 mjeseca...Nakon letza riješila se cinova ali evo meni hpv-a kao vjernog stanara...I na sve to MM napravi spermiogram a ono kaos...Jedva cekam te konzultacije da vidim sta ce mi reci

----------


## sretnaofca

Hope, pa bas mi je zao..nadam se da cete brzo rijesiti i ukloniti sve te bestije i krenuti sa srecom dalje!

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Djevojka sa sela jesi možda danas bila na aspiraciji ? Ja jesam  :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ne, nisam danas bila. Kako je tebi prošlo? Nadam se da si zadovoljna i da te nije bolilo.

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Za razliku od prva dva puta danas sam spavala za vrijeme i poslije još sat vremena, dobila nešto u venu i stavili mi masku što dosad nije bila praksa ... Bolova bilo samo pri kretnjama kasnije, a prije čim je popustio onaj koktelcic neki od anestezije po pola sata bi imala jake grčevi,bolove ..
Sad doma mirujem, naravno da je bolno al bude prošlo i to. Izvadili 20js, nadamo se pozitivnom ishodu

----------


## ema1987

Cure jeste vi zadovoljne sa oplodnjom? Kako inače ide praksa kod njih, zove ih se sutradan nakon punkcije ili oni jave nakon dan /dva?ja sam ko totolani početnik iako će mu biti već treći postupak. Prvi bio  prije točno godinu dana... Kako vrijeme leti

----------


## Hope1234

> Cure jeste vi zadovoljne sa oplodnjom? Kako inače ide praksa kod njih, zove ih se sutradan nakon punkcije ili oni jave nakon dan /dva?ja sam ko totolani početnik iako će mu biti već treći postupak. Prvi bio  prije točno godinu dana... Kako vrijeme leti


Zoves u laboratorij nakon 2 dana i kazu kakvo je stanje i kad je transfer

----------


## Optimist

Mislim da smo mi zvali sutradan.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Zove se nakon 2 dana, jer sutradan se samo vidi je li se koja stanica oplodila, no uspješna dioba i dijeljenje se vidi tek drugi dan od aspiracije, stoga oni kažu svima da nazovu nakon 2 dana da se odmah zna ima li transfera.

----------


## Optimist

Da, zvali smo da cujemo je li uopce doslo do oplodnje.

----------


## Hope1234

Vidim da je tema utihnula...Nakon svih silnih zivciranja , losih nalaza dns otisla na konzultacije kod dr.Šprem...Hvala Bogu na tako divnoj ženi,iskr3nog osmijeha i velikog srca...Uglavnom puno nelogočnosti u mojim nalazima pape i briseva...Ne znam vise da li ljudi rade copy paste ili sta ali ne znam vise sto misliti...Uglavnom moj 6adnji postupak preko hzzo-a slijedi u 5 mjesecu.7.5 naručena po lijekove i s M krecemo

----------


## Ivana2018

Nadam se da će bas to biti uspješan postupak.
Ja sam mislila da ću već biti u postupku ali se umjesto toga spremam na drugu histeroskopiju.

----------


## sretnaofca

Hope, drzim fige!!
E btw, jel zna itko sta je s onim kaj su najavljivali update zakona o mpo i povecanje broja postupaka?! Niko vise nis ne prica o tome..

----------


## ema1987

Hope, nadam se da će biti dobitan i da ćemo ovo ljeto sve biti bucke  :Smile: 

Da, mene isto zanima što je sa tim postupcima, to je nekako utihnulo.

----------


## Hope1234

Ja ne znam ništa o tome...Ali ne bude li uspješan ni ovaj put nadam se da će biti još koji preko hzzo-a...

----------


## ISABELLA 01

Et bio u srijedu, vraćene 2 blastociste, a sad čekamo i nadamo se pozitivnom ishodu

----------


## Ivana1604

> Et bio u srijedu, vraćene 2 blastociste, a sad čekamo i nadamo se pozitivnom ishodu ������������


Koji dan ciklusa su ti vraćene? Meni bi trebao biti ET ovaj cikus, pijem estrofem i pratimo debljinu endometrija.

----------


## sretnaofca

Isabella, drzim fige!  :fige:

----------


## ema1987

Cure, jel se gleda ako do 5 sati popodne  dobijem da mi je prvi dan?  Taj dio uopće nisam pitala

----------


## Hope1234

Isabella neka bude plus kao kuća..
Ema ako dobijes do 17 sati rc se kao prvi dan.Ako dobiješ iza toga idući dan rč se kao prvi dan.

----------


## ema1987

Isabella primakla mi poruka... Sretno, da što prije prođu ta dva tjedna, sa sretnim vijestima naravno  :Smile: 

Hope, hvala na odgovoru. Jesi ti dobila? Isto trebaš ako se ne varam danas/sutra..

----------


## ISABELLA 01

> Koji dan ciklusa su ti vraćene? Meni bi trebao biti ET ovaj cikus, pijem estrofem i pratimo debljinu endometrija.


20. dan ciklusa vraćene  :Smile: 

Cure hvala Vam na podršci  :Smile:

----------


## Hope1234

> Isabella primakla mi poruka... Sretno, da što prije prođu ta dva tjedna, sa sretnim vijestima naravno 
> 
> Hope, hvala na odgovoru. Jesi ti dobila? Isto trebaš ako se ne varam danas/sutra..


Jesam ali po lijekove idem 7.5 .imala sam bakteriju oa moram ponoviti briseve

----------


## Koka0904

Pozdrav,  do sad sam vas samo citala ali sad trebam pomoc. Trebam dobiti M u utorak ali moja gin ne radi danas uopce da mi da D1 uputnicu .  Ako dobijem prije ut mogu li svejedno otici na pregled 2  dan ciklusa pa naknadno dostaviti D1?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Nije bed i da dođeš 3dc na pregled, mislim da ništa bez uputnice - posebno ako si prvi put.

----------


## katka22

Curke.... u bolnici smo. Dogovoren CR za tjedan dana, ako nas malac ne izmenadi prije. Pala je takva odluka zbog posteljice koja ipak dosta smeta, malo tlaka... zasad smo na cekanju pod nadzorom. 
U fazi sam da jedva cekam da sve zavrsi i da on sretno stigne...
Hrabrice, samo budite uporne do cilja...

----------


## Vaki

Katka - nisam u Petrovoj, ali sam upoznata s tvojom pričom pa sam došla poželjeti ti lijep porod i zdravog sinčića. ❤️

----------


## Hope1234

> Curke.... u bolnici smo. Dogovoren CR za tjedan dana, ako nas malac ne izmenadi prije. Pala je takva odluka zbog posteljice koja ipak dosta smeta, malo tlaka... zasad smo na cekanju pod nadzorom. 
> U fazi sam da jedva cekam da sve zavrsi i da on sretno stigne...
> Hrabrice, samo budite uporne do cilja...


Kako je vrijeme brzo proletjelo..Neka ti što brže prođe najslađe isčekivanje....

----------


## ema1987

> Curke.... u bolnici smo. Dogovoren CR za tjedan dana, ako nas malac ne izmenadi prije. Pala je takva odluka zbog posteljice koja ipak dosta smeta, malo tlaka... zasad smo na cekanju pod nadzorom. 
> U fazi sam da jedva cekam da sve zavrsi i da on sretno stigne...
> Hrabrice, samo budite uporne do cilja...


Neka vam je sa srećom!! Još malo i uživati ćete jedni u drugima  :Smile:  hvala što misliš na nas!

----------


## Ivana1604

Katka sretno ☺ cure treba li za vađenje bete u Petrovoj nova uputnica ili to pokriva D1?

----------


## sretnaofca

Katka, sretno! Javi se sa sretnim vijestima!  :Heart:

----------


## sretnaofca

Ivana, do sada je pokrivala D1 od postupka, pa nadam se da to jos vrijedi!

----------


## Ivana1604

> Ivana, do sada je pokrivala D1 od postupka, pa nadam se da to jos vrijedi!


Hvala! Nadam se da i dalje vrijedi. Jeste vi radile prije test ili ste čekale netu? Meni danas neki spoting, jako me strah...

----------


## ema1987

> Hvala! Nadam se da i dalje vrijedi. Jeste vi radile prije test ili ste čekale netu? Meni danas neki spoting, jako me strah...


Koji dan nakon punkcije /transfera ti je danas? Spotting može biti i dobar znak  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana1604

> Koji dan nakon punkcije /transfera ti je danas? Spotting može biti i dobar znak


Jučer mi bio 8. dan nakon FET-a, danas mi je skroz mrvicu smečkasto, nadam se da bude dobro...

----------


## katka22

> Katka - nisam u Petrovoj, ali sam upoznata s tvojom pričom pa sam došla poželjeti ti lijep porod i zdravog sinčića. ❤️


Hvala Vaki i sve ostale cure...
Evo nas u bolnici vecer prije...javljam se cim dodjem k sebi

----------


## Strumfeta

Pozdrav svima. Ovdje sam nova u svemu tome. Suprug i ja smo 2 godine u braku, oboje zdravi, njegov spermiogram normalan, bili kod androloga u Osijeku, ja sa hormonima super, no međutim nažalost prirodnim putem zasad ništa. Baš sam danas dobila M.☹️☹️☹️☹️ Moj ginekolog mi je predložio folikulometriju, a onda nakon toga da odem na mpo, točnije inseminaciju pa me zanima nekoliko pitanja. Bila bih vam vrlo zahvalna.

----------


## katka22

Jucer se rodilo moje zlato tesko 3540g i dug 53cm, 15 dana prije termina, elektivnim CR u spinalnoj tako da smo se upoznali odmah. 
On je odlicno, a i ja se super oporavljam...
Svima vama hrabrice na ovim stranicama zelim da sto prije dozivite ovaj osjecaj...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Katka22 čestitam još jednom i veselimo se da se tvoja baby dust i na nas nalijepi. Uživajte! 
Strumfeta, dobrodošla, pitaj slobodno što te zanima! Inseminacija je najmanje zahtjevan mpo postupak, nemaš se čega bojati.

----------


## Vaki

Aaaaa, Katka! Čestitam! ❤

----------


## ema1987

Čestitam katka, vjerujem da je osjećaj neopisiv  :Smile:  sad samo uživajte

----------


## Strumfeta

> Katka22 čestitam još jednom i veselimo se da se tvoja baby dust i na nas nalijepi. Uživajte! 
> Strumfeta, dobrodošla, pitaj slobodno što te zanima! Inseminacija je najmanje zahtjevan mpo postupak, nemaš se čega bojati.


Hvala na podršci

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga Katka, sretna dobrodoslica malcu, a tebi cestitke, posebno za hrabrost!
Uzivajte zajedno!  :Heart:

----------


## Hope1234

> Jucer se rodilo moje zlato tesko 3540g i dug 53cm, 15 dana prije termina, elektivnim CR u spinalnoj tako da smo se upoznali odmah. 
> On je odlicno, a i ja se super oporavljam...
> Svima vama hrabrice na ovim stranicama zelim da sto prije dozivite ovaj osjecaj...


Čestitke Katka!!!!! Brz oporavak ....

----------


## Ivana2018

Cure da li je neka od vas pila mio inositol i ako zna gdje se može nabaviti jer nisam uspjela u niti jednoj ljekarni.

----------


## sara79

> Cure da li je neka od vas pila mio inositol i ako zna gdje se može nabaviti jer nisam uspjela u niti jednoj ljekarni.


Probaj u ljekarni "Filipović" u Zagorskoj ulici!

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga Ivana2018, ja pijem mioinositol vec 3 mjeseca, 2 vrecice dnevno, i kupujem ga u svojoj vulgaris kvartovskoj ljekarni, da budem precizna Joukhadar. Pripravak se zove Gynositol, ima 60 vrecica unutra i kosta 330kn.

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala ti na odgovoru. Meni su nudili inofolic ali to nije to jer sam ja dobila folacin i mio inositol odvojeno. Inofolic i sl imaju folnu u sebi.

----------


## sretnaofca

Inofolic i Gynositol su identican pripravak samo drugi proizvođač, i Inofolic je duplo skuplji..
E sad, Gynositol i Inofolic imaju po 200 mg folne kiseline- to je malo, tako da ako pijes uz to folnu, nebude ti previse. A iskreno, ja na trzistu nisam vidjela solo mioinositol. Onak tko ti je to prepisao ti je trebao navesti ime proizvoda.
Ja ti pijem folnu kis 5mg, gynositol 2x1 i centravit prenatal. I to sve po preporuci mpo doktora.

----------


## Ivana2018

Ja sam po preporuci mpo liječnika morala izbaciti prenatal. Mioinositol je jako teško nabaviti sam za sebe ali sam uspjela. Zvala sam moju ginekologicu. Ona je rekla da inofolic ne kada pijem folacin. Mada i ja sada mislim da sam mogla uzet njega. Uglavnom našla sam sve uz malo muke

----------


## sretnaofca

Bitno da si nasla ono kaj ti treba! A sad, svaki dr ima svoju filozofiju i uvjerenja, a u to bolje ne ulaziti  :No-no: 
Meni je taj Gynositol otkrice, doveo u red moj pcos! Zadovoljna skroz, nadam se da ce tako i ostati kada smanjim dozu! 
P.s. zasto ti je dr ukinuo prenatal?

----------


## Ivana2018

Da svatko ima svoje. A i svaka dijagnoza je priča za sebe. Ne znam. Samo mi je rekao da od sada pijem dolazim, mioinositol i vitamin d a onda idemo u hiper

----------


## Ivana2018

Ispravak. 
*folacin

----------


## sretnaofca

E da tak i ja, Vital D il kak se vec zove, folacin, prenatal i Gynositol. Bio je planiran isto tako hiper pa nismo bas uspjeli u toj namjeri..
Kad kreces sa postupkom?

----------


## ema1987

Curke, Ivana i sretna ofca, imamo sve istog mpo doktora  :Smile:

----------


## sretnaofca

Ema, kako je proziran dr. V u ordiniranju terapije   :Laughing:  :Grin:

----------


## Ivana2018

A vidiš da je tebi dodao prenatal a Men ukinuo  :Smile:  Sretnaofca, zašto nije uspio hiper? Iskreno mene je upravo toga bilo strah cijelo vrijeme ali vjerujem da zna šta radi.

----------


## sretnaofca

Ivana, odlicno je pocela stimulacija, reakcija je bila i vise nego dobra, preko 20 podjednakih folikula, i onda, unatoc cetrotide, folikuli su odjednom poceli pucati. Odmah je ordinirao stopericu, da spasimo sto vise. Kakav ce ishod biti, vidjet cemo....
Trenutno se oporavljam doma od aspiracije.

----------


## Ivana2018

Uh nadam se da će biti sve u redu. Meni planira početak stimulacije za lipanj / srpanj. Koju terapiju si dobila u stimulaciji?

----------


## sretnaofca

Stimulirana sam sa GonalF, Cetrotide, Ovitrelle

----------


## Ivana2018

Dobra kombinacija. Nadam se da ćeš se brzo oporaviti i da će biti veliki plus.

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala ti! Sretno i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Sretnaofca mila imala si aspiraciju? Koliko stanica ste dobili? Ušli ste u hiper namjerno, kao planirano?

----------


## sretnaofca

Djevojko, odradila aspiraciju. Nisam u hiperu, hvala bogu! Standardno sam napuhnuta zaba  :Cool:

----------


## Hope1234

> Djevojko, odradila aspiraciju. Nisam u hiperu, hvala bogu! Standardno sam napuhnuta zaba


Nadamo se dobrim vijestima.Moji lijekovi čekaju..Od čekanja i stresa sve se razvlači...Jučer smeđarenje,dns tek M   tako da krećem sutra.Terapija kao i tvoja...

----------


## sretnaofca

Hope, zelim ti svu srecu i taman kvalitetnih stanica!

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope, zelim ti svu srecu i taman kvalitetnih stanica!


Četvrta sreća,vidjet ćemo što nosi...u četvrtak prva folikulometrija...uvijek ima js,ali nikada za freez..

----------


## Hope1234

Nema nikoga da je u postupku?

----------


## Koka0904

Cure da li je neka pokusavala icsi na petrovoj sa zamrznutom spermom?

----------


## Sunčica1604

Cure koliko brzo se dode na konzultacije kod dr.Vrcica? 
Ne mislim u postupak prije 9/10 mjeseca

----------


## Ivana2018

Ne mogu ti pomoći sa konkretnom informacijom ali mi uskoro krećemo u prvi postupak sa zamrznuti spermom

----------


## Koka0904

Ivana2018 ide te li vi onda na punu stimulaciju za vise jajnih stanica ili manju stimulaciju? Mi imamo samo 10ak spermija.. A ja nizak amh i malu inverziju lh i fsh. I hashimoto

----------


## Hope1234

Trebam malo uputa za fet smrznutih embrija...Prvi out da se doktorica odlučila da ne vraćamo embrij nego ćemo smrznuti,pa vraćati u idućem ciklusu.Jel mi može netko reći kako se naručuje,da li šaljem mail ili kako?

----------


## Ivana2018

Koka0904 mi idemo na hiperstimulaciju. Nama nigdje ne piše točno koliko spermija imamo. Samo da imamo po 5 slamčica iz svakog testisa i da su iz desnog kvalitetniji. U kojoj ste vi fazi?

----------


## Koka0904

Mi smo bili u postupku. Al od 8 oocita 1 je bila za oplodnju i nije uspilo. Imala sam gonale po 300 i cetrocide.. Pa sad sam se narucila za konz.  da vidim sta dalje

----------


## Koka0904

E i koji inositol ste uzimale?

----------


## Koka0904

Hope1234 posalji mail,  oni brzo odgovore

----------


## Ivana2018

Ma ja muku mučim sa tim inositolom. Nitko mi ne zna tocno reci. Ono šta me zanima je da li je myo inositol i inositol. Po kemijskoj formuli je ali mislim da je myo inositol neka podvrsta inositola. Toliko sam to istraživala da je prijateljica rekla da ću si ga ja sama napraviti

----------


## Ivana2018

Fali mi pola poruke. Htjela sam napisat da ne znam da li je inositol i myo inositol isto. U ljekarni su mi rekli da je to inofolic/gynositol a moja ginekologica kaže da nikako ne piti to jer ima folnu u sebi a ja već pijem folacin. Uglavnom ja sam prvo uzela čisti inositol a prije neki dan gynositol koji sam danas počela piti. Mpo doktor je na nalazu napisao samo myo inositol 2x2 g.

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok cure!
Ja ne kuzim cemu filozofija oko inositola i myoinositola? Myo-oznaka za stereoizomer, to su iste tvari samo drugacije orijentirane molekule!!!! Iste.
I ne kuzim zasto Ivana tvoja gin kaze da NIKAKO ne uzimati Gynositol zajedno sa folacinom?! Vec sam iznad napisala kolika je mizerno niska koncentracija folne u Gynositolu! 
Ako si kupila Gynositol, pij ga kako ti je receno, 2x1vrecica. A izmedju ostaloga, ako ti je mpo doktor nesto savjetovao, zasto njega ne pitas da ti razjasni nesto, nego svoju socijalnu gin koja nije uopce u mpo prici? Eto, to je moj savjet..konzultacija direktno sa mpo lijecnikom..manje googlea i wikipedije!
Pozz i sretno svima!

----------


## Ivana2018

Draga sretnaofca nema tu ni Google niti ničega. Jednostavno oprez oko nečega sto ne poznajem. 
Nejasan je nalaz mpo doktora. A moja ginekologica kaže da previše folne kiseline potiče neki enzim koji blokirala oplodnju. Sa mpo doktorom ne idem na kavu pa ga tako ne mogu pitati nešto kada se sjetim. 
Mislila sam da forum služi za razmjenu mišljenja i iskustava.

----------


## sretnaofca

Ivana, ni ja ne idem na kavu sa svojim mpo doktorom ali sam svejedno uspjela saznati i ukloniti veliku vecinu upitnika iznad glave direktno s njim.
Predoziranje folnom kiselinom je tesko, jer se ona ne akumulira u organizmu, ne znam koliko bi se moralo uzimati dnevno i koliko dugo da ona postane prekursor za neke druge akcije u organizmu. Nema straha od previse folne, jer se ovako i onako uglavnom uzima prva 3mj po 5 mg, a nakon toga idu prenatali i slicno koji imaju bitno manju konc folne. No, naravno, ako je ovo tema mpo, onda se o svim kolicinama i lijekovima i proizvodima dogovara sa mpo lijecnikom.
Mislim da nisam nista lose rekla, mozda na krivi nacin, ali opet, poanta je ista kao u moja zadnja 3 posta!

----------


## Texaco

Pozdrav cure!
Imam jos 2 blastociste zamrznute, idem po njih iduci mjesec ako sve bude ok. 
Kakva je procedura sad u Petrovoj?
Jel imaju oni neki drugi mail, osim onog cef gin, sa ovog mi se non stop vracaju mailovi kao failure.

----------


## Koka0904

Provjeri da ti pise predbiljezbe.cef jer negdi je krivo napisano predbiljedzbe.cef

----------


## Hope1234

> Pozdrav cure!
> Imam jos 2 blastociste zamrznute, idem po njih iduci mjesec ako sve bude ok. 
> Kakva je procedura sad u Petrovoj?
> Jel imaju oni neki drugi mail, osim onog cef gin, sa ovog mi se non stop vracaju mailovi kao failure.


I mene zanima ta procedura.sta se treba poslati u mailu? Ja čekam vješticu pa bi išla po smrzliće

----------


## sretnaofca

Drage curke, mail za sve vrste narudžba je: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr

Protokol ne znam, ali znam da treba D1 uputnica za svaki FET. Mozda onda poslati D1 u privitku, navesti lijecnika kod kojeg ste i pitati što, kako, kada, zašto i napisati da se ocekuje vjestica uskoro!

Sretno!

----------


## Hope1234

[QUOTE=sretnaofca;3107727]Drage curke, mail za sve vrste narudžba je: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr

Protokol ne znam, ali znam da treba D1 uputnica za svaki FET. Mozda onda poslati D1 u privitku, navesti lijecnika kod kojeg ste i pitati što, kako, kada, zašto i napisati da se ocekuje vjestica uskoro!

Sretno![/QUOT
Znam koji je mail, d1 uputnicu sam dala kada sam imala aspiraciju.Sada su neke nove metode koje pokušavaju ugurati da se ide na freez all...Nema odmah vraćanja nakon punkcije.Pošto se meni odužila terapija,tamam mi treba doć M odlučili su da dođem na transfer drugi ciklus.Ne bi htjela propustit ciklus,mislila sam da se može doći samo 8-10 dc da prate endometrij.Zato pitam jel ima netko tko je prosao to pa da zna kako se naručila

----------


## Texaco

> Provjeri da ti pise predbiljezbe.cef jer negdi je krivo napisano predbiljedzbe.cef


Ajme stvarno [emoji2960]
Jos je meni bilo cudno kak se vracaju.
Poslala sam im upit, cekam odgovor.

----------


## Texaco

Evo za fet, samo doci 8dc s novom D1.

----------


## Srića✨

Curke vidim da Vas ima dosta u Petrovoj,ima li koja kod prof.Vrčića??? Oće li brzo godišnji odmori ili ima šanse upast u ova 2-3mj prije jeseni??
Hvalaaa divne ste

----------


## Hope1234

> Evo za fet, samo doci 8dc s novom D1.


Meni se nadam se važi d1 uputnica iz postupka koji sam imala sada u 5 mj.Aspiracija bila u ponedjeljak , transfer odgođen radi ciklusa ... Ali za svaki slučaj ću ih pitati.I sada mi opet pada 8dc na nedjelju

----------


## Hope1234

> Curke vidim da Vas ima dosta u Petrovoj,ima li koja kod prof.Vrčića??? Oće li brzo godišnji odmori ili ima šanse upast u ova 2-3mj prije jeseni??
> Hvalaaa divne ste


Nažalost nisam kod dr.Vrčića , ali uvijek rade tako da u postupak možeš bez obzira na godišnji.Jedino ti može biti netko drugi na postupku

----------


## Srića✨

> Nažalost nisam kod dr.Vrčića , ali uvijek rade tako da u postupak možeš bez obzira na godišnji.Jedino ti može biti netko drugi na postupku


U redu hvala ti na odgovoru,i sretno!!

----------


## Koka0904

Cure koje ste bile kod vrcica privatno pa u petrovoj je li vam on stvarno vodio postupak cijeli ili opet ko vas dopadne taj dan? Ako idem kod njega volila bi da on sve odradi

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga Koka, tu stvarno nema pravila. Nekad se potrefi da tvoj lijecnik odradi sve od pocetka do kraja..no, buduci su puno njih profesori, pa clanovi clanovi komisija ovakvih onakvih, pa su na operaciji i slicno, desi se i suprotno.. Nema garancije, ali tko god dodje kao zamjenja bude ok, tako da ne brini. To je moje iskustvo. Jos nisam cula da se netko jako bunio ili imao losa iskustva sa lijecnicima na humanoj. Sretno!!!

----------


## Koka0904

Hvala ti,  onda cu se narucit kod dr.  pa sto bude

----------


## Srića✨

Curke protokol u prirodnom ivf ciklusu u Petrovoj znate kako ide odprilike???(ako je koja radila od Vas),i znate li di se može smjestiti u ZG dok traje postupak (uzela bi najam sobe),hvalaaa

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Dođeš između 8 i 10 dc i onda prate svaki dan kad će ovulacija, odrede štopericu i to je to. Igra živaca je prirodnjak, ja ranije ovuliram tako da bih svaki put prekasno došla. Ako ranije ovuliraš - napomeni, da te onda gledaju već od 6 dc. Smještaj ti je najlakše naći na dnevni najam preko airbnb-a.

----------


## Srića✨

Puno ti hvala na odgovoru

----------


## lady555

Ima li trenutno iko u Petrovoj u postupku???

----------


## Ivana2018

Ja danas uzela lijekove

----------


## Srića✨

> Ima li trenutno iko u Petrovoj u postupku???


Ja idem utorak kod Vrčića da vidimo kad se kreće,jesi ti krenula,kod koga si?

----------


## lady555

Na sredini postupka sam,nadam se u petak ili subota aspiracija, ide sve kako treba za sad, terapija gonal 225 i cetrotide,kod prof.vrcica

----------


## Ivana2018

Lady555 koji dan ciklusa bi ti trebala biti aspiracije? Ja sam danas 3. dan. Terapija rekovelle. Isto prof Vrčić. U srijedu prvi uzv

----------


## lady555

U petak Ce biti 13 dan ciklusa,danas 9 dan folikuli su vecinom 16 i 15 mm i manji 13 mm,nadam se aspiraciji u petak

----------


## lady555

Sretno Ivana,da krene kako treba i završi kako treba

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala sretno i tebi. Ja ću sutra vidjeti kakva je situacija. Javi novosti

----------


## lady555

Danas bila na uzv folikuli su neravnomjernii ima 18 mm,17,16,14,13 sutra ide štoperica u 22h,u subotu aspiracija.... Tako se bojim da mi ne bude kasno za štopericu jer u prethodna dva postupka štoperica je isla kad mi je folikul bio na 18 mm.....danas 11dc... Ivana ima li šta novo?

----------


## Ivana2018

I ja bila danas. Najveći folikul 10. Dr. htjela promijeniti lijek ali su zvali Vrčića i on je rekao da se ne mijenja ništa. Ne znam uopće koliko bi trebalo biti. Danas je 6 dc. U petak opet na uzv

----------


## lady555

I meni je isto na 6dc folikkuli su bili 10 mm i 8 mm i onda su rasli, jesi ti Ivana bila vec u postupku,prosla proces aspiracije i transfera?

----------


## Ivana2018

Nisam. Ovo mi je prvi postupak. Ali vidim da imamo istu dijagnozu. Azospermija.

----------


## lady555

Dijagnoza azoospermija,sve ok, ali spermija nema,malo su se kod mene poljuljali ciklus, vjerovatno psiha tak da se nadam da će biti uspješno hihihi..

Ivana koliko imaš trenutno folikula?

----------


## Ivana2018

Ne znam. Samo mi je rekla da su veličine od 10 i manje ali ne i koliko ih ima. Uglavnom nije bas bila optimistična. Koliko ti imaš?

----------


## lady555

Ne mora to ništa značiti,ako su ti duži ciklusi vjerovatno sporije rastu folikuli,vidjet CES na slj uzv,a kod mene uvijek bude puno folikula,ali različite veličine...ali Ivana nisu bili optimistični prvi put ni sa mnom pa sad moje zlato ima 4 god..

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala ti. Ma nisu mi baš duži ciklusi. Ovaj zadnji je bio 28 dana tako da ne znam. Ali i onako vjerujem samo svom doktoru a ako je on odlučio nastaviti sa istom terapijom onda izgleda da nije tako loše. Lady imate vi spermica od prvog puta?

----------


## lady555

Za spermice nemam pojma kako to rade,znam da su u proslom postupku odmrznuli jedan uzorak i skroz slabo je bilo,kao nisu imali s cim raditi i onda su odmrznuli drugi uzorak gdje su ih puno  nasli, sada kako Ce raditi nemam pojma, vjerovatno uzorak koji odmrznu ne mogu ponovo zamrznuti...nemam pojma

----------


## Ivana2018

To mislim. Imate još od prvog puta. Nije išao ponovno na biopsiju

----------


## lady555

Ima još tkiva,ali ne znam koliko

----------


## Ivana2018

Ja danas bila na uzv. Desni jajnik ništa. U lijevom je dobra situacija ali je visoko. Baš sam oduševljena. Dobila cetrotide i nedjelju opet uzv.

----------


## lady555

Super,bas mi je drago.... Koji dc  Ce biti u nedjelju?

----------


## Ivana2018

Nedjelja je 10dc. Realno nije bas neka situacija ali vidjet ćemo.

----------


## lady555

Ja danas bila na aspiraciji,20 oocita prof V. Bio kase bas iznenadila jer je subota i sada cekamo,vec su mi rekli da suprugovo tkivo nije najbolje,ali eto sreca ima jajni stanica....

----------


## Ivana2018

Super. Ja sutra idem na uzv. Baš sam mislila da bi mogao biti sutra jer ga kroz tjedan nije bilo ali ako je bio danas vjerovatno sutra neće. Nadam se da si dobro i da će se dalje sve odvijati kako treba.

----------


## Ivana2018

Lady kakva je situacija?
Ja danas bila na uzv.  Bio je prof Vrčić Jajnici još spavaju. Nastavljam s terapijom do srijede. Valjda ću ovaj mjesec stići do punkcije

----------


## lady555

Drago mi je da je bio i tebi pa da znas kako ide situacija,a nadam se i ja da CES doci do punkcije da ne bude uzalud pikanjee....ja cekam,dobro se osjecam sutra zovem da vidim situaciju...

----------


## Ivana2018

Lady jesi zvala? Šta kažu?

----------


## lady555

Sutra transfer, nisu mi mogli reci sve detalje kao sutra Ce mi reci, vjerovatno nema puno embrija jer je sutra transfer,ali nebitno drago mi je da ima barem nesto,

----------


## Ivana2018

Ajde neka bude uspješno

----------


## lady555

Ivana kakva je situacijakod tebe, je li bila aspiracija?

----------


## Ivana2018

Evo stigla iz zg. U petak je aspiracija. Bio je prof V. Kaže da ima 10 lijepih folikula. I dalje su različite veličine ali ako on kaže da je dobro onda je dobro.
Pročitala sam na temi Nakon transfera da nisu imali šta zamrznuti kod tebe i bas mi je zao zbog toga. Nadam se da će ovaj transfer uspjeti.

----------


## lady555

Sretno Ivana na aspiraciji, nadam se da Ce biti svih 10 zrelih jajni stanica,a i meni je zao sto nemamo smrzlica ali nadam se da Ce biti uspjesno sada pa da mi vise Nece ni trebati...

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala. Sve me zadnja dva dana već boli ali valjda je to normalno.

----------


## lady555

Ivana je li prosla aspiracija,koliko oocita si imala?

----------


## Ivana2018

Dobili smo 14 oocita. Više od očekivanog. Nisu mi znali reci kakvi su kvalitete. 
Lady jesi ti imala bolove nakon aspiracije? Mene jučer i danas boli ispod rebara.

----------


## lady555

Super Ivana dobar si broj dobila,mene je jako boliko na desnu stranu donji dio stomaka od aspiracije,a cijela napuhana od svega bila, pa mozda je i tebi isto tako...vjerujem da Ce proci za par dana..sada dalje sretno,da bude što vise lijepih embrijica..

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala ti. 
Kako se ti osjećaš?

----------


## lady555

Ja sam u iscekivanju,imam jos dosta do bete pa ludim,javi kada je transfer i koliko su uspjeli oploditi

----------


## Ivana2018

Evo danas sam zvala. Transfer u srijedu, peti dan. Naravno ne znam  koliko ih ima. 
I tražila sam vraćanje jednog zametka i namjeravam na tome inzistirati do kraja. Da li je netko tražio u Petrovoj vraćanje samo jednog?

----------


## Inesz

Ivana2018,

naglasi da želiš transfer samo 1 blastice. 
Rutinski transfer 2 zametka  nosi sa sobom sve rizike blizanačke trudnoće. Transfer 1 zametka zlatni je standard u IVF. Budi jasna i gklasna  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Ivana2018

Inesz hvala na odgovoru. To i namjeravam. I naglašavam od aspiracije ali dobivam odgovor da ćemo vidjeti jer je kod nas u pitanju Tesa i da je veća sansa sa dva zametka. Ja sam svjesna svega ali svejedno i muž i ja želimo samo 1.

----------


## lady555

Ivana super vijest,znaci da aimas veci broj oplodjenih pa idu na blastice,zelim ti svu sreću svijeta,bit Ce i smrzlica vjerovatno tako da samo idi opusteno

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala ti. Jedino me muči šta se bolovi ne smanjuju ali vidjet cemo u srijedu šta kažu.

----------


## lady555

Moras piti puno tekućine i pratiti izlazi li ta tekućina iz tebe...mozda imas blagu hiperstimulaciju jer ti se ne smanjuju bolovi, jos ako si napuhana i nedostatak zraka onda je definitivno hiper,ali kao sto kazes vidjet CES u srijedu

----------


## Ivana2018

Kažu da je na granici hipera ali su jajnici dosta uvećani i ima tekućine. Uglavnom dobili smo dvije blastice. I mi smo imali 15 spermija i 11 dobrih jajnih stanica. Jedna je vraćena a druga će biti sutra zamrznuta ako se nastavi razvijati.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Dakle drugu blasticu će zapravo zamrznuti šesti dan?

----------


## Ivana2018

Trebali su ali je na žalost propala do danas

----------


## lady555

Ivana drago mi je sto je doslo do transfera i da sada mazis svoju blastociste, vise miruj zbog hiper stimulacije i proci Ce brzo dva tjedna,ali mi je zao sto je pripala druga blastice,zasto nisu zamrznuti odma 5 dan... Imam osjecaj da je drugacije ako ne preziva odmrzavanje,nego njihovo cekanje

----------


## Ivana2018

I ja sam mislila da će ići odmah na zamrzavanje. Razočaraš se kada od 14 oocita dobiješ jednu blasticu na kraju ali ti to dobro znaš. Danas je prvi dan da me skoro ništa ne boli i da sam se ispuhala. Ali ako dođe do trudnoće znam da se može vratiti i pojačati simptomi. Ali za sada odmaram i čekam. 
Kako si ti? Hoćeš pokušati još ili odustaješ?

----------


## lady555

Ja sam imala isto u uspješnom postupku hiper i kada je beta pocela rasti bila sam kao balon,nisam mogla disati 3 mj je trajala napuhnutost i onda odjednom nestalo i normalan nastavak trudnoce dalje bio..a pozitivno je kada imas hiper da se bolje primi zametak...tako da ti CES sigurno biti trudna...

----------


## Ivana2018

Vidjet ćemo. Sada sam se ispuhala točno tjedan dana nakon punkcije. Danas je tek 3dnt tako da je još rano za bilo šta. Uglavnom javim ako bude novosti.

----------


## Sky1208

Pozdrav cure, dugo vas citam pa sam se evo napokon odlucila javiti. Nasa prica je da smo nakon 2 g pokusavanja odlucili napraviti pretrage. Meni tsh u nebesima, kao i prolaktin ,a muz oligoastenozoospermia i varikocela. Nakon par doktora s kojima nismo bili zadovoljni i koji su davali razlicite savjete odlucili smo otici privatno kod dr Skrablin. Meni je prolaktin i tsh spusten,a muzu je preporuceno da operira varikocelu. 3 mj nakon operacije nalaz savrsen. Onda nam je savjetovala da pokusamo 2 mj, a ako ne uspijemo shg. Naravno da nismo uspjeli i moja zadnja dijagnoza nakon shg potpuno zacepljenje. Rekla nam je da se nekad zna dogoditi da ta pretraga napravi nekuprohodnost, ali s obzirom na moje stanje mala je mogucnost pa mi je rekla da se u 9 mj javim za dogovor za ivf . S obzirom da ona radi u Petrovoj tamo cu i krenuti u postupak pa me zanima koliko se ceka i koliko je potrebno da uopce udem u postupak?

----------


## Sky1208

Pozdrav, dugo vas vec citam pa sam se evo odlucila javiti. Moja situacija je sljedeca. Nakon 2g pokusavanja odlucili smo napraviti potrebne pretrage. Meni tsh i prolaktin u nebesima, muz oligoastenozoosperia i varikokela. Odlucili smo otici privatno kod dr Skrablin i ona nas i dalje vodi. Regulirala sam tsh i prolaktin, muz je operirao varikokelu i nakon 3 mj od operacije nalaz savrsen. Mislili smo da nema vise prepreka ,ali eto dr Skrablin je napravila shg i eto mene s potpunim zacepljenjem. Rekla nam je da je moguce da ta pretraga nekad malo odcepi jajovod ali da s obzirom na moju situaciju da se javim za ivf u 9.mj. s obzirom da dr Skrablin radi i na Petrovoj tamo cemo ici u postupak pa me eto zanima koliko se ceka i koliko treba vremena za doci na red na konzultacije i koliko nakon kozultacija se krece u postupak. Malo je post poduzi, ali eto sve mi je ovo novo pa ce mi svaka info dobro doci

----------


## Srića✨

Poozz na konzultacije u Petrovoj se ne čeka dugo uglavnom do mjesec dana.
Nakon konzultacija ako je sve u redu oko potrebnih nalaza koji su potrebni za mpo,već sljedeći ciklus može se krenuti u postupak.
Eto u biti sve ti ovisi o dijagnozi,tako da sve detaljnije i jasnije će ti biti nakon prvih konzultacija.

----------


## Sky1208

Hvala na odgovoru, znas li mozda imaju li praksu slati na prirodni, ili preferiraju stimulirani postupak?

----------


## Srića✨

> Hvala na odgovoru, znas li mozda imaju li praksu slati na prirodni, ili preferiraju stimulirani postupak?


Ja ti idem u prirodni postupak,s tim da isto dobivam lijek samo  blaži.
Nema ti ono baš bez bez ičeg.
Koja je vaša dijagnoza??

----------


## Sky1208

Kod mene su zacepljeni jajovodi, sve drugo smo rijesili i ok je

----------


## Srića✨

> Kod mene su zacepljeni jajovodi, sve drugo smo rijesili i ok je


Imamo istu dijagnozu,ja sam ih još i izvadila.

----------


## Sky1208

Jeli ti prvi put da ides u postupak ili si vec bila?

----------


## Srića✨

> Jeli ti prvi put da ides u postupak ili si vec bila?


Da prvi put idem sad u 9 mj.
Obavila sam konzultacije prve u 4 mj i prof.Vrčić je dao prijedlog da se vade jajovodi zbog sigurnije oplodnje( da nebi tekućini opasna za plod slučajno iscurila i uništila jer jedan mi je bio skros začeplen,a drugi jedva mrvicu prohodan,i onda sam ih skinula u 5 mj i išla na konz.u 7 mj ponovno da vidi nalaze i još ostalo što sam vadila od nalaza),te smo se dog.u 9 mj postupak.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja ti idem u prirodni postupak,s tim da isto dobivam lijek samo  blaži.
> Nema ti ono baš bez bez ičeg.
> Koja je vaša dijagnoza??


Ja sam isla u prirodni postupak bez icega.Nista mi nisu dali.Sve se odvijalo drugacije nego stimulativan kad se vise pazi i vise uzv.

----------


## Srića✨

> Ja sam isla u prirodni postupak bez icega.Nista mi nisu dali.Sve se odvijalo drugacije nego stimulativan kad se vise pazi i vise uzv.


A stvarno neznam,prenosim samo riječi od dr. Neznam tko je tebi bio od dr. i koja ti je dijagnoza,ali eto očito je sve od dr.do dr.

----------


## Sky1208

Ocito je od dr do dr. Stvarno sam svasta cula, tako da jedva cekam da dodem do tih konzultacija pa da vidimo sto cemo i kako cemo. Ovo cekanje je nagore

----------


## melanija&

Pozdrav svima, zanima me što točno piše u formularu koji se potpisuje kao dokaz da ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici kako bi mogli na potpomognutu oplodnju. Zna li netko?

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozdrav svima, zanima me što točno piše u formularu koji se potpisuje kao dokaz da ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici kako bi mogli na potpomognutu oplodnju. Zna li netko?


Dodes kod javnog biljeznika i kazes da vam treba dokaz o izvanbracnoj zajednici.I to je to,oko 100 i nes kuna te kosta.I onda fotokopiras ogrinal i das u Petrovoj.

----------


## Medo2711

> A stvarno neznam,prenosim samo riječi od dr. Neznam tko je tebi bio od dr. i koja ti je dijagnoza,ali eto očito je sve od dr.do dr.


Dr.Sprem...puno cura vise nista ne dobiju u prirodnom postupku.Cula od ostalih,razliciti dr.Ocito vise nedaju nista.Moja dijagnoza amh nizak

----------


## Srića✨

> Dr.Sprem...puno cura vise nista ne dobiju u prirodnom postupku.Cula od ostalih,razliciti dr.Ocito vise nedaju nista.Moja dijagnoza amh nizak


Eto sve od dr. do dr.a baš i mene zanima što će biti i kako saznat ću ubrzo pa javim.
Da li si ti već bila u postupku? Kako ti se čini općenito Petrova?

----------


## Medo2711

> Eto sve od dr. do dr.a baš i mene zanima što će biti i kako saznat ću ubrzo pa javim.
> Da li si ti već bila u postupku? Kako ti se čini općenito Petrova?


Dva sam prosla.Samo lijepe rijeci,sestre toliko drage i dr.Svi su super.Danas mi kolegica bila isto nista nije dobila u prirodnom.Drugi doktor.Kak kome pase ili frka sa ljekovima.Nestasica je malo.

----------


## JaneEyre

Drage cure, da se javim s pozitivnom pričom iz Petrove.
Prvi postupak, stimulirani ivf, aspiracijom dobiveno 13 oocita, samo su 2 došle do faze blastice i zamrznute su (zbog hiperstimulacije sam hospitalizirana pa je transfer odgođen).
Propustili smo 3 ciklusa da se jajnici vrate u normalu, transfer je bio uspješan i sad sam u 14.tt :Heart:  :Heart: 

Samo hrabro, vaše srećice vas čekaju!

----------


## Srića✨

> Dva sam prosla.Samo lijepe rijeci,sestre toliko drage i dr.Svi su super.Danas mi kolegica bila isto nista nije dobila u prirodnom.Drugi doktor.Kak kome pase ili frka sa ljekovima.Nestasica je malo.


Kako je prošla aspiracija? Jel strašno?

----------


## Medo2711

> Kako je prošla aspiracija? Jel strašno?


Prva bila sa narkozom,druga bez nije tako strasno.Vise mi je nekak smetalo nego bolilo.Bilo gotovo za cas 2 -3min

----------


## Srića✨

> Prva bila sa narkozom,druga bez nije tako strasno.Vise mi je nekak smetalo nego bolilo.Bilo gotovo za cas 2 -3min


Aj dobro,odma mi je lakše.
Znači ti si isto bila u prirodnom?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

JaneEyre prekrasno! Kod kojeg liječnika si bila? Čestitam!

----------


## Medo2711

> Aj dobro,odma mi je lakše.
> Znači ti si isto bila u prirodnom?


Jesam ali nazalost nista nisam dobila jajnih.Sad idem opet u stimulativan sa drugom terapijom.

----------


## Srića✨

> Jesam ali nazalost nista nisam dobila jajnih.Sad idem opet u stimulativan sa drugom terapijom.


A koja je Vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## JaneEyre

*@ djevojka sa sela*
Hvala!  :Kiss: 
Kod dr.Škrgatić. 
Na transferu mi je bila druga doktorica, zaboravila sam ime, bila sam malo zbunjena taj dan, što od nervoze, što od anestezije.

*@srića* Aspiracija s anestezijom nije strašna. Smjestiš se u sobu, presvučeš, popričaš s curama (ili šutiš, mi smo sve bile ukočene). Sestra ti ranije u sobi stavi onu iglu na nadlanicu, prošetaš do laba, a sestra gura krevet. Legneš na ginekološki stol i popričaš s doktoricom. 
Dok sam razgovarala s doktoricom, anesteziologinja me uspavala, probudila sam se u sobi (sve zajedno je trajalo možda 15 min). Ležiš dok dođeš sebi, nema žurbe. Možeš čitati/tipkati po mobu..

----------


## Srića✨

> *@ djevojka sa sela*
> Hvala! 
> Kod dr.Škrgatić. 
> Na transferu mi je bila druga doktorica, zaboravila sam ime, bila sam malo zbunjena taj dan, što od nervoze, što od anestezije.
> 
> *@srića* Aspiracija s anestezijom nije strašna. Smjestiš se u sobu, presvučeš, popričaš s curama (ili šutiš, mi smo sve bile ukočene). Sestra ti ranije u sobi stavi onu iglu na nadlanicu, prošetaš do laba, a sestra gura krevet. Legneš na ginekološki stol i popričaš s doktoricom. 
> Dok sam razgovarala s doktoricom, anesteziologinja me uspavala, probudila sam se u sobi (sve zajedno je trajalo možda 15 min). Ležiš dok dođeš sebi, nema žurbe. Možeš čitati/tipkati po mobu..


Hvala ti na objašnjenju,od srca.
Dali anasteziju uzimaš i u prirodnom ciklusu ili samo stimuliranom?

----------


## JaneEyre

> Hvala ti na objašnjenju,od srca.
> Dali anasteziju uzimaš i u prirodnom ciklusu ili samo stimuliranom?


Ne znam za prirodni ciklus, bila sam samo na stimuliranom (kod mene nema prirodnih ciklusa:/).

----------


## Čudo

Vi, drage žene, sve koje ste u postupcima potpomognute oplodnje, evo malo ohrabrujućeg posta. Željela bih podijeliti odlično iskustvo iz Petrove, ali prije svega kratak uvod o našoj situaciji. Naime, sa 15 godina dijagnosticiran mi je PCOS, od tada sam uzimala razne hormonske terapije sve do 28. godine kada smo prije vjenčanja odlučili krenuti u borbu za svoje malo čudo. Premda smo od ranije znali da to neće ići samo tako, ipak nismo očekivali ovoliko teško razdoblje. U 4. mjesecu p.g. po savjetu ginekologinje prestala sam sa uzimanjem Yaz-a i tada je bila zadnja mjesečnica. Nakon kratkog čišćenja od hormona i stresnih trenutaka za vrijeme priprema samoga vjenčanja uputili smo se u Petrovu u 11. mjesecu. Docentica Škrgatić tada je krenula sa svim pripremama, dala nam mnoštvo uputnica za sve preglede koje je potrebno učiniti prije samog utvrđivanja neplodnosti. Podosta brzo smo prošli sve pretrage, a na red je došlo i ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda. Isti smo učinili u ŽB Čakovec, iznenađujuće bezbolno, samo se treba opustiti i misliti na cilj - a to je vaše dijete. Nakon mnoštvo ostalih pretraga utvrđen je primarni sterilitet kao posljedica PCOS-a, sekundarna amenoreja, anovulacija s obzirom da krvarenja nije bilo od 4. mj. (čak niti nakon hormonskih izazivača) i hipotireoza. U 3. mjesecu ove godine krenuli smo sa prvim terapijama, Letrozol prvo manja doza, nakon toga i veća doza, ali nažalost bezuspješno. Nakon kratke stanke u 5. mjesecu krenuli smo i sa Menopurom, početno sa pola bočice s ciljem da se ne razvije hiperstimulacija. Nažalost nakon niza UZV-a nije se razvio niti jedan folikul, tada docentica odlučuje produžiti protokol do kad ide i svaki tjedan diže dozu po pola, da bismo nakon 29. dana injektiranja i 1,5 bočice dobili 8 folikula koji su bujali svi redom. Docentica u petak, odlučuje da se vidimo i sutra na UZV, koji pokazuje daljnji rast folikula, od kojih su neki potencijalni. U ponedjeljak je uslijedila aspiracija folikula, dobivene su 4 jajne stanice, nakon 3 dana primili smo povratnu informaciju iz laboratorija kako su nam ostale 3 te da će transfer blasociste biti u subotu. Spremni, ne očekujući puno, dolazimo na transfer, biologinja nam je pojasnila kako su 2 nažalost propale, ali jedna preživjela blasocista velika je nada i da to zasita može biti pozitivno za nas. Rado bih napomenula kako sam cijelo to vrijeme radila, odlazila redom na posao, uživala radeći i ne misleći o svemu. Opušteno čekala prvi betu koju smo vadili nakon 2 tjedna, beta je naravno bila pozitivna i više no što smo očekivali. Prva beta pokazuje 2500, druga beta nakon dva tjedna 27300, ali ništa još nije vidljivo na UZV. Nakon 3 dana ponovo se javljamo u Petrovu i srce našeg malog čuda već je kucalo. Radost u srcu i suze u očima nitko nije mogao sakriti. Radila sam cijeli taj mjesec i zbog nemogućnosti produživanja ugovora, odlučila sam odmah na komplikacije u 8. tjednu trudnoće. Danas, u 12. tjednu, nakon nesnosnih mučnina, povraćanja, grčeva, povećanih jajnika koji nikako da se vrate na normalu nakon stimulacije, niskim šećerom, ludujućom štitnjačom, osjećam da će naše malo čudo biti dovoljno hrabro i ostati nam tu do kraja. Česti UZV, putovanja na relaciji Zagreb - Lepoglava, velika podrška obitelji, prije svega supruga koji nije propustio niti jedan pregled u Petrovoj, a bilo ih je zaista mnogo (ponekad i 3 na tjedan), odlična ginekologinja Doma zdravlja u Ivancu i divna docentica Škrgatić razlozi su naše prve trudnoće nakon teškog perioda i PRVOG IVF-a. Također rado bih napomenula kako nismo potrošili niti kune na privatne preglede, kako nismo potrošili niti kune na vitamine i dodatke koji pomažu postupku, uzimali smo medni pripravak koji nam je darovao prijatelj, kao mag.oec. mogu potvrditi da je ovaj postupak za nas bio iznad očekivanog područja profitabilnosti. Budite odlučne, budite hrabre, ne čitajte postove koji su prepuni lošeg iskustva, čitajte znanstvenu literaturu kako biste znale i razumjele što vas sve čeka. Živite život normalno, ne događa se to samo vama, oko vas ima ljudi koji isto to prolaze samo nisu dovoljno hrabri da o tome govore kao o normalnoj stvari. To je vaš život, vaš zajednički život, suprug i vi u tome ste zaista važni, budite si podrška, bit će i teških trenutaka i suza, ali ono što slijedi nakon toga zaista se ne može opisati riječima. Sreću zbog trudnoće nije uspio uništiti niti otkaz kao niti naknada od 800 kuna koju ću dobivati od HZZO-a. Ništa nije važnije od toga! Čuda se događaju samo treba vjerovati i nikada ne odustati! S radošću iščekivanja sutrašnjeg UZV-a pozdravljam vas i svima vama koji ćete se naći u sličnoj situaciji želim da ubrzo osjetite tu radost otkucaja srca vašeg malog čuda![:38a:][:39a:]

----------


## laborantica985@gmail.com

Pozdrav svima !
Nova sam ovdje pa često pratim i čitam Vaša iskustva .
MM i ja smo bili 1.puta na in vitro op.
Pošto sam ja jako nestrpljiva jučer , 10 dan od transfera sam radila digital clear Blue i debeli --- .
Sad sam u još većem bedu da takva bude i beta .( Na vađenje krvi idem u četvrtak ) ]

----------


## laborantica985@gmail.com

Pozdrav svima !
Drago mi je što dijelite razna iskustva .
Zaista situacija ima kojekakvih ,samo treba bit sabran , hrabar , imati svoj cilj i uspjet ćemo .
Moja priča ima raznih zapleta.
Od endometrioze zbog koje sam bila 2 x op. , Hipotireoze koja luduje , migrene koja me rastura , uspjelo se sve posložiti da idemo na oplodnju in vitro u prirodnom ciklusu .
Aspiracija je bila bez anestezije , u tom istom trenutku sam bila dovoljno hrabra da mi punktiraju cistu .
Bol je bila prisutna a kada znaš za šta se boriš , sve prođe .
Nađen je 1 folikul - 1 stanica - 1 blastocista.
U to vrijeme je trajao simpozij doktora ,tako da sam svaki dan bila kod drugog doktora .( Da vas to ne uzruja ) .
Transfer je bio 5.9. tako da odbrojavam do četvrtka - vađenja bete.
Treba vjerovati ! 
I nikad odustati ! 
Ako ne uspijemo sada , IDEMO DALJE ! 
Sretno svima !

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Laborantice jel bilo uspješno? Vidim da si pisala da si imala negativan test 10dnt.

----------


## Hope1234

Ima li itko aktivan u Petrovoj i u postupku?evo ja čekam menstruaciju la svoj četvrti transfer.Vrijeme je nakon podužeg odmora da idem po svoje smrzliće.Puno mi je lakše kada znam da ne moram sve iz početka

----------


## Srića✨

> Ima li itko aktivan u Petrovoj i u postupku?evo ja čekam menstruaciju la svoj četvrti transfer.Vrijeme je nakon podužeg odmora da idem po svoje smrzliće.Puno mi je lakše kada znam da ne moram sve iz početka


Pozzz evo ja taman obavila transfer jutros

----------


## Hope1234

> Pozzz evo ja taman obavila transfer jutros


Nadam se da će se utopliti i da će biti ozitivno.Jel bio fet ili?

----------


## Srića✨

> Nadam se da će se utopliti i da će biti ozitivno.Jel bio fet ili?


Da bio je fet,i to prvi postupak.
Aspiracijom doviveno 11js oplođeno 5 vraćena 1 ( odična- blastica),4 smrznute po 2.
I sad čekanje bete

----------


## Hope1234

> Da bio je fet,i to prvi postupak.
> Aspiracijom doviveno 11js oplođeno 5 vraćena 1 ( odična- blastica),4 smrznute po 2.
> I sad čekanje bete


Bravo...Super....držim fige

----------


## MimiDrimi

> *@ djevojka sa sela*
> Hvala! 
> Kod dr.Škrgatić. 
> Na transferu mi je bila druga doktorica, zaboravila sam ime, bila sam malo zbunjena taj dan, što od nervoze, što od anestezije.
> 
> *@srića* Aspiracija s anestezijom nije strašna. Smjestiš se u sobu, presvučeš, popričaš s curama (ili šutiš, mi smo sve bile ukočene). Sestra ti ranije u sobi stavi onu iglu na nadlanicu, prošetaš do laba, a sestra gura krevet. Legneš na ginekološki stol i popričaš s doktoricom. 
> Dok sam razgovarala s doktoricom, anesteziologinja me uspavala, probudila sam se u sobi (sve zajedno je trajalo možda 15 min). Ležiš dok dođeš sebi, nema žurbe. Možeš čitati/tipkati po mobu..


Pozdrav, da se i ja javim. Ja sam krenula jucer sa pikanjem u prvom postupku. 6 dan moram na Uzv. Citala sam vas o toj aspiraciji JaneEyre... Što stvarno zaspeš? Mislila sam da ostanes budna prilikom tog dobivenog koktela... Sretno svima. Ja nizak amh, MM azoo.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

MimiDrimi ja sam 3x već bila tamo na aspiraciji, svaki put sam spavala. Neke cure nisu, sve ovisi valjda o dijagnozi, i dozi. Moja dijagnoza ne trpi bol ni sekunde tako da sad zadnji put nisam odmah zaspala i onda sam im rekla da ne spavam, i dali mi masku i zaspala. Inače sam odmah od inekcije na prve dvije aspiracije zaspala. Meni je to top. Prošla sam 3x prije toga i na živo kod privatnika - nikad više!

----------


## MimiDrimi

> MimiDrimi ja sam 3x već bila tamo na aspiraciji, svaki put sam spavala. Neke cure nisu, sve ovisi valjda o dijagnozi, i dozi. Moja dijagnoza ne trpi bol ni sekunde tako da sad zadnji put nisam odmah zaspala i onda sam im rekla da ne spavam, i dali mi masku i zaspala. Inače sam odmah od inekcije na prve dvije aspiracije zaspala. Meni je to top. Prošla sam 3x prije toga i na živo kod privatnika - nikad više!


Okej. Puno ti hvala na informacijama! Čitala sam da to na živo baš boli, pa je ovo u svakom slučaju bolja opcija.

----------


## MimiDrimi

Hope, Srića, Laborantica-kakvi su rezultati? Ja sam na 6dc imala samo dva folikula (dva su zbog jako niskog amh-a). Dugi protokol. Sve nade polazemo u ta dva. Imam uzv ponovno na 9dc. Drzite fige.

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope, Srića, Laborantica-kakvi su rezultati? Ja sam na 6dc imala samo dva folikula (dva su zbog jako niskog amh-a). Dugi protokol. Sve nade polazemo u ta dva. Imam uzv ponovno na 9dc. Drzite fige.


Evo kod mene 10dnf beta 391.05... čekam srijedu i ponavljanje bete

----------


## MimiDrimi

> Evo kod mene 10dnf beta 391.05... čekam srijedu i ponavljanje bete


Odličnoooo! Neka bude beta cetveroznamenkasta

----------


## MimiDrimi

Ima li tko iskustva sa ovulacijskom sluzi usred pikanja dok jos nije velicina folikula za pucati? Ja ju imam vec dva dana, dr.kaze da je zbog povecanog estradiola, sutra idem na uzv, a bojim se da nije slucajno ovulacija bila i da nisu pukli prije reda.... Ima li tko iskustva sa slicnom ili istom situacijom?

----------


## Hope1234

> Ima li tko iskustva sa ovulacijskom sluzi usred pikanja dok jos nije velicina folikula za pucati? Ja ju imam vec dva dana, dr.kaze da je zbog povecanog estradiola, sutra idem na uzv, a bojim se da nije slucajno ovulacija bila i da nisu pukli prije reda.... Ima li tko iskustva sa slicnom ili istom situacijom?


Kod mene je uvijek bila prisutna sluz.

----------


## Srića✨

> Hope, Srića, Laborantica-kakvi su rezultati? Ja sam na 6dc imala samo dva folikula (dva su zbog jako niskog amh-a). Dugi protokol. Sve nade polazemo u ta dva. Imam uzv ponovno na 9dc. Drzite fige.


Pozzz ja sam trenutno 8+2 bila sam na prvom uvz sve ok gestacijska i unutra kuca srce,opet sam naručena 13.11.
Želim ti sreću,da bude sve u redu.

----------


## MimiDrimi

Kak super!  :Smile:  Ja sam na transferu bila prije dva dana. Sada čekanje, a betu vadim na svoj rođendan. Super se osjećam, jucer i danas imam bolove slične predmenstrualnim i bole me leđa u donjem dijelu za poludit...

----------


## Tinca18

Sto ste sve dobile poslije transfera?
Samo utrogestane, ili i andol, estrofem, mozda neko decortin?

----------


## Ivana2018

Samo utrogestan i folacin.

----------


## Medo2711

Bok cure dali koja ide kod dr.Ivane Jurkovic?Moze iskustva,hvala

----------


## Airad

Pozz cure,nova sam ovdje i raspitujem se o potpomognutoj jer ce nam biti potrebna.Gin nam je predlozio ponoviti spermiogram na Vuk Vrhovcu.Medutim,htjela bi se informirati i o drugim klinikama.Kakva su Vam iskustva s Petrovom? Brzina cijelog postupka,adminiatracija,osoblje,uspjesnost postupka i sl.
Inace MM asthenozoospermija,necrozoospermija.Kod mene sad navodno sve OK.Hvalaaaa..

----------


## Medo2711

Postovana nemam rijeci za petrovu,svi su ljubazni jako.Sestre su divne jako.I kod njih mozes sve obaviti.Konzultacije se cekaju minimalno 1 mj ovisi kod kojeg doktora.

----------


## Airad

Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  A da li se za prvi spermiogram treba naruciti? I kolko se cekaju nalazi istog?

----------


## Medo2711

Pise ti na njihovoj stranici od petrove.To nebi znala jer sam radili privatno.

----------


## Airad

Hvala,proucit cu malo bolje  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Pozz cure,nova sam ovdje i raspitujem se o potpomognutoj jer ce nam biti potrebna.Gin nam je predlozio ponoviti spermiogram na Vuk Vrhovcu.Medutim,htjela bi se informirati i o drugim klinikama.Kakva su Vam iskustva s Petrovom? Brzina cijelog postupka,adminiatracija,osoblje,uspjesnost postupka i sl.
> Inace MM asthenozoospermija,necrozoospermija.Kod mene sad navodno sve OK.Hvalaaaa..


Ministarstvo zdravstva objavilo je MPO rezultate za 2017. godinu
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91394-I...03#post3142203

----------


## Airad

Pozdrav, evo mi se odlucili za Perovu,i naruceni smo za spermiogram 10.2.
Sad sljedece mi je da sa tim nalazom odem kod svojeg ginekologa,koji ce mi onda dati dalje uputnicu,sto mi nema smisla..neznam zasto mi ne da odmah,jer je vec vidio prvi spermio,napravljen u Varazdinu.Pokusala sam danas dobiti nekoga za info za 1.pregled na Petrovoj,i nakon 6 poziva nikako da se jave,jer sam htjela provjeriti kad se mogu naruciti i sto mi sve treba za prvi pregled.

Uglavnom,moje pitanje je kolko se ceka nalaz spermiograma? I tko ce nam ga dalje pojasniti i iscitati? Dr. na 1.spec.
pregledu?

----------


## Airad

Evo ja jos uvijek neuspjesno zovem 014604723 za info o narucivanju i nikako da se jave.
Dal oni odgovaraju na mail onaj predbiljezbe.cef.gin,ako imas samo upit?jer jos nemam uputnicu od svojeg gina da bi se mogla naruciti..

----------


## milasova8

Subotom nema tamo nikoga koliko se sjecam..
Posalji mail, meni su brzo odgovorili, ali ocekuj odgovor tek u pon

----------


## Airad

> Subotom nema tamo nikoga koliko se sjecam..
> Posalji mail, meni su brzo odgovorili, ali ocekuj odgovor tek u pon


Hvala,budem kroz mail onda probala.

----------


## Ivana2018

Naručivanje u Petrovoj ide isključivo mailom, ali nisam sigurna da li će te naručiti bez uputnice

----------


## Airad

> Naručivanje u Petrovoj ide isključivo mailom, ali nisam sigurna da li će te naručiti bez uputnice


Da znam,al sam htjela nazvati da pitam kaj mi tocno treba da se narucim.

I dal je postupak takav kakav ja mislim da je..prvo kod njih spermiogram, pa s nalazom spermiograma kod svojeg gina koji onda daje uputnicu za 1.spec.pregled?

----------


## Ivana2018

Na prvom pregledu će svakako tražiti nalaz od spermiograma pa bi moj savjet bio da napravite čim prije spermiogram i onda ti ideš po uputnicu kod svog gin za dalje, odnosno za prvi pregled. Mi nismo spermiogram radili u Petrovoj pa ti tu ne mogu pomoći.

----------


## Airad

Mi smo ga radili u Varazdinu,al smo sad opet naruceni 10.2.u Petrovu.
Dal znas kolko se ceka nalaz spermio i ko ce nam objasniti?dr.na prvom pregledu?
Malo sam dosadna,sorry  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2018

Svi smo na početku izgubljeni tako da ne brini. Ne znam kako taj dio ide u Petrovoj. Mi smo spermiograme radili u Rijeci. Nalaze su nam javili isti dan. S obzirom da je nalaz bio loš, muž je išao kod urologa u Rijeci, a onda na Rebro.

----------


## Airad

Cure,molim vas pomooooc..
MM je narucen n spermiogram 10.2.u Petrovoj..
Kad sam pitala zenu koja se javila da malo poblize objasni di trebamo doci,rekla je samo manja zgrada,banka mlijeka..
I sad kad guglam banka humanog mlijeka,baca me na KBC REBRO,i sad sam totalno zbunjena..a naruceni smo dosta rabo i nismo iz zg-a,pa ne stigeno lutati ujutro

----------


## Airad

Nije mi primilo cijelu poruku.Pitanje je..di se nakraju daje uzorak i predaje uputnica???help

----------


## Airad

Evo MM dao uzorak za spermiogram jucer,i rekli nam da nalazi stizu postom kroz 10 dana.
Neko je gore napisao da se 1.konzultacije cekaju min.mjesec dana,ovisi kako kod kojeg doktora.Sad mene zanima dal se moze pri narucivanju odabrati kojeg doktora zelis il kak te zapadne?

----------


## Ivana2018

Prilikom naručivanja napišete u mailu kod kojeg dr želite da vas naruče.

----------


## Airad

Aha,ok.hvala.
Nisam jos proucavala koji je najbolji,pa nam je zasad svejedno..jedino ako imate preporuke :Smile: ?

----------


## Ivana2018

Vidjela sam na drugoj temi da je kod vas problem muška neplodnost, kao i kod nas. Tu je najvažniji dobar embriolog. Koliko godina imaš ako smijem pitati? Ako je kod tebe sve ok, više manje će svaki mpo doktor znati odrediti stimulaciju i pratiti postupak.

----------


## Airad

Ja imam 29,a muz 28..
Da,kod mene je navodno sve ok,makar smo isprva mislili da nije,govorili su mi da imam PCOS,pa nemam,menstruacije nisu redovne na dan,al su ok.i obavila sam histeroskopiju,odstranjen jedan polip na uscu jajovoda.

----------


## Ivana2018

Mladi ste što je super. U Petrovoj sam se ja dvoumila između prof Vrčića i prof Baldani. Prevagnulo je to što se tada kod prof Baldani dugo čekalo. Pročitaj malo forume pa odluči kod koga te vuče.

----------


## Airad

Hvala na odgovorima,proucit cu..ili ce nakraju biti 'kako Bog da'  :Smile: 
Jos jedno,malo onak,pitanje..dal ima smisla povlacit "veze"?

----------


## Ivana2018

Ne znam u kojem smislu. Kojeg god doktora dobili ili odabrali, teško da će biti prisutan tijekom cijelog postupka. Opet kažem, najvažniji je embriolog koji dolazi na kraju postupka. Ne znam da šta točno misliš.

----------


## Airad

Ma mislila sam u smislu da se brze dođe na red,al znam da to ovisi i o pretragama koje cemo morati obaviti prije samog postupka,tako da sam ubiti sama sebi odgovorila

----------


## milasova8

Dr.Tomicic, moja preporuka! Divan, divan

----------


## Airad

> Mladi ste što je super. U Petrovoj sam se ja dvoumila između prof Vrčića i prof Baldani. Prevagnulo je to što se tada kod prof Baldani dugo čekalo. Pročitaj malo forume pa odluči kod koga te vuče.


A sto ako smo odlucili,da necemo traziti niti jednog posebno doktora,onda nista ne naznacim u mailu? 
Takoder jos jedno pitanje,dal onda prakticiraju da te stave kod doktora koji ima najranije termin?(sto bi bilo super  :Smile:  ) 
Ili nema pravila..

----------


## Ivana2018

Da, onda ne napišete ništa. Odabir je tada njihov ali stvarno ne znam po kojem sistemu dodjeljuju pacijente. Mi smo se došli osobno naručiti i rekli kod koga se želimo naručiti.

----------


## Airad

Hvala na odg  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Cure,moze info?
Na prvom pregledu,sta sve rade?
Dal su samo konzultacije,razgovor,ili i pregledavaju mene i supruga??
Jer mi se cini da cu bas imati menatruaciju na prvom pregledu..hmm

----------


## Ivana2018

Supruga nitko neće pregledavati, osim nalaza spermatograma. Tebi će pogledati nalaze nalaze i napraviti pregled. Možeš poslati mail i zatražiti prvi sljedeći slobodan termin.

----------


## Airad

A joj,,nadam se se nece bas poklopiti  :Sad: 
Hvala Ivana..

----------


## Ivana2018

Kod koga si se naručila?

----------


## Airad

Sutra idemo Lane Skrgatic..
I sad sam se sjetila da nemam nist iskopirano od nalaza,sve original,i papa test imam na mailu od sestre od gin.Nadam se sa to nece bit problem??
Jer mi je receno da uzmem nalaze sve koje imam..

----------


## Ivana2018

Za sutra je važno da imaš sve nalaze da ih dr može pogledati i sve će vam vratiti. Kada krenete u postupak onda ćete donijeti kopije. Dobiti ćete popis svega šta vam treba i u koliko primjeraka. Sretno i javi kako je bilo.

----------


## Airad

Joj odlicno,da,javim svakak..
Kolko opce vremenski traju konzultacije?
Kakva je situacija s tobom Ivana?u kojem si stadiju?jesi vec prosla koji postupak?
Ja sam ekstra uzbudena i napeta..

----------


## Airad

Di su druge curke?

----------


## Ivana2018

Ja sam upravo završila drugi postupak. Beta 0.
Konzultacije cca 20 min sa pregledom. Barem je tako meni bilo.

----------


## Airad

Evo me iz Zg-a..pregled prosao ok.
Dala mi je popis kaj sve trebam izvaditi,i onaj popis sa saltera sam dobila.
I kad sve skupimo da se cujemo.
Sad,kolko se ceka cca od kad prikupis sve nalaze do samog postupka?

----------


## Airad

I pise da ce biti stimulirani IVF,kolki je uopce postotak uspjesnosti?

----------


## Ivana2018

Koje pretrage još moraš obaviti? Pretpostavljam da moraš onda još jednom kod nje sa tim nalazima?
Ako su svi nalazi ok u postupak možeš sa prvim ciklusom.

----------


## Inesz

> I pise da ce biti stimulirani IVF,kolki je uopce postotak uspjesnosti?


Ovisi o mnogo faktora - u prvom redu o kvaliteti tvojih jajnih stanica koje su predominantno određene tvojom dobi.
Značajan utjecaj na uspješnost ima kvaliteta rada embriološkog laboratorija,  terapijski pristup i postupci tijekom stimulacije.

U razvijenim zemljama, općenito se može reći da 1 od 4 stimulirana postpka zavši rođenjem djeteta.

----------


## Inesz

MPO Rezultati za 2017. godinu.
Klinike nisu prikazane nazivom već kodom (šifrom)
Šifra KBC Zagreb - "Petrova"je *HR001306*.

https://zdravlje.gov.hr/UserDocsImag...za%202017..pdf

----------


## Airad

Hvalaa..

----------


## Airad

> Koje pretrage još moraš obaviti? Pretpostavljam da moraš onda još jednom kod nje sa tim nalazima?
> Ako su svi nalazi ok u postupak možeš sa prvim ciklusom.


 Nisam jos proucavala..al na popisu je puno skracenica..izmedu 2 i 4 dc dosta toga,to su  vjerojatno spolni hormoni,markere na hepatitis i HIV oba partnera,
Tsh,fT3,ft4,anti TPO,anti TG,OGGT,inzulin

----------


## Ivana2018

Da to su ti spolni hormoni. Ja pola toga nisam radila. Super je da te šalje da sve napraviš prije postupka tako da se eliminiram sve šta bi eventualno moglo smetati i umanjiti uspješnost.

----------


## Airad

Pitala sam doktoricu dal to mogu sve obavit/izvadit uVarazdinu,pa je rekla da da..
A zaboravila sam pitat dal priznaju nalaza ako se ide recimo u Sunce ili koju drugu polikliniku?

----------


## Ivana2018

Sve priznaju

----------


## Airad

Odlicno.
Da li mislite da bi soc.gin.dao bolovanje za taj dan kad imate konzultacije?i te dane kad se ide u petrovu?
Il ovog il onog razloga.kakva je praksa?

----------


## Airad

Zanemarite pitanje,dala mi je BO za taj dan,valjda ce i za druge..

----------


## Ivana2018

Sve ovisi o doktoru. Ja bez problema dobijem bolovanje, netko ne tako da nema pravila.

----------


## Airad

Evo moj update..sutra cu vec imati sve nalaze,hormone,stitnjaca,hepatitise i to..i molim boga da je sve u redu..i sve mi se to cini prebrzo i prelako rijeseno da bi bilo istinito  :Smile: 
Ako je sve u redu,za kolko bi mogla u postupak krenuti?danas mi je 4dc.

----------


## Ivana2018

Ne znam kakav je dogovor sa dr. i kakva terapija je predviđena. Pretpostavljam od 2dc znaci teoretski sa sljedećom menstruacijom.

----------


## Airad

Da,o terapiji jos uopce nije bilo razgovora .to ce vjerojatno reci na sljedecim konzultacijama,rekla je da se javim kad izvadim nalaze.kak je bilo Ivana u tvojem slucaju,koliko dugo si primjenjivala terapiju,i sto tocno mislis pod tim?pila si ljekove?

----------


## Airad

Cure.molim Vas pomoc..
Isla sam na markere za hepatitis i nalaz je sljedeci:
HBsAg-neg,Hiv-neg,Anti TP-neg,Anti HBs-pozitivan 978.39,Anti HBc-neg,Anti HCV-neg???
Ovaj pozitivan me muci,sta to znaci?

----------


## Medo2711

Nalaz ti je uredan.To znaci da si se cijepila.Onaj koji ima to neg to znaci da nije.Nemas brige

----------


## Airad

Uuuh..hvala ti puno na odg.Tolko me to muci,da ne funkcioniram na poslu..

----------


## Medo2711

Molim,sve ok...

----------


## Medo2711

Kakvi su ti drugi nalazi?hormona?

----------


## Airad

Neznam,evo bas cu danas ici po njih kod gina.Nekako imam osjecaj da ce tamo nesto stekati,bilo bi predobro da bi bilo istinito da je i tamo sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Nista od nalaza danas,jos ih nema kod gina,a laboratorij vise ne radi da ih idem tamo podici..

----------


## Ivana2018

Ja sam išla u stimulirani postupak od 2dc. Injekcije od 2-12dc, 13dc štoperica i 15dc punkcija.

----------


## Airad

Evo ja imam sve nalaze..
Od hormona mislim da je sve ok,osim sto mi je estrafiol 53,a ref.interval je 77-922.da li se to lijeci i kolko to smeta za postupak

----------


## Airad

Estradiol*

----------


## Airad

Pozdrav cure..
Je li koja od vas upucena da li radi humana reprodukcija? Ili kad bi mogli poceti s postupcima?

----------


## Malaroza22

> Pozdrav cure..
> Je li koja od vas upucena da li radi humana reprodukcija? Ili kad bi mogli poceti s postupcima?


Bok, danas mi je doktorica odgovorila da se javim za tjedan-dva jer jos nemaju uputu za rad. To je sve sto znam pa probaj poslati mail ili nazvati kroz taj period.

----------


## Sky1208

Pozdrav, slala sam mail danas na cef, Strelec mi je odgovorio da po preporuci jos imaju hladan pogon i nw znaju kad ce poceti

----------


## Sky1208

Iako to me malo cudi jer kako sam vidjela po medijima da od 4.5 bolnice pocinju raditi normalno sve, a i vidjela sam obavijest u poliklinici cito da oni pocinju 4.5.

----------


## Airad

Da,bas zbog tog datuma 4.5.pitam..a dobro,nadamo se da ce brzo.Nadam se da se nece oduziti pa da moram skupljat nalaze ispocetka..

----------


## Ivana2018

Petrova je stradala u potresu tako da moguće da će trebati još vremena da se kod njih sve vrati u normalu.

----------


## Sky1208

Pozdrav, jeli ima itko nekakvih novih info, mene su zvali jos prije 2 tjedna da bi trebali poceti i da se javim sestrama s obzirom da su meni samo aspirirali i zamrznuli ubog korone. Poslije se sestre preko maila uopce nosu javljale samo su me pitale kad trebam dobit u 5. I 6mj. Zatim sam ja njih zvala ali su rekle da jos ne znaju i to je bilo taman dan prije nego je i u medijima izaslo da krece i ivf. I od tad nitko nista ne javlja. Ima li tko od vas novosti?

----------


## Airad

Ja isto cekam da se nesto pokrene..
Stavili su upute nekakve na net..da ce se za MPO trebati javiti mailom i da ce se mailom dobiti upute..al ja jos nis nisam slala. Pise i ko ima prednost,pa pristanak koji ce se trebati potpisati i sl.pa pogledaj...

----------


## Sky1208

E super ne bih se ni sjetila otic na stranicu, ocito cu im morat opet slati mail

----------


## Airad

Javi dal ce ti odgovorit na mail  :Smile:

----------


## Sky1208

Slala sam im mail u ponedjeljak, nitko nista. Ocito cu morat bit pre dosadna pa opet zvati. Mislim bilo bi uredu da nam jave da znamo planirati ako nista i radi posla.

----------


## Sky1208

Lazem, u srijedu sam slala mail

----------


## Airad

Pozdrav cureee..
Pitanjce..sad si bas razmisljam o bolovanju kad to sve krene,oa da se raspitam kod vas koje ste vec prosle to.  Kakva je praksasl s BO,koliko dana imamo pravo i u kojem razdoblju?
Cijelo vrijeme dok se pikamo , tj.od tog 2dc do transfera ili kako?

----------


## Airad

Bok bok..evo da malo javim novosti.bila danas na konzulacijama i zapisana sam  za postupak u 9/2020..sto mi se vremenski cini dosta brzo.
Taman mi papa,brisevi,i markeri isticu u 9 mj.a ja od uzbudenosti zaboravila pitati,dal ce onda jos vrijediti ili ipak trebam nove

----------


## Sky1208

> Pozdrav cureee..
> Pitanjce..sad si bas razmisljam o bolovanju kad to sve krene,oa da se raspitam kod vas koje ste vec prosle to.  Kakva je praksasl s BO,koliko dana imamo pravo i u kojem razdoblju?
> Cijelo vrijeme dok se pikamo , tj.od tog 2dc do transfera ili kako?


Pozdrav, evo malo kasno odgovora...mozes uzeti bolovanje od prvog dana pikanja, iako mislim da ti to stvarno nije potrebno. Ja sam bolovanje uzimala od 8 dana kad bi morala doci u Zg na svakodnevno pracenje jer sam iz drugog grada, ali da sam u mogucnosti putovati definitivno bi uzela od dana aspiracije.

----------


## Sky1208

> Bok bok..evo da malo javim novosti.bila danas na konzulacijama i zapisana sam  za postupak u 9/2020..sto mi se vremenski cini dosta brzo.
> Taman mi papa,brisevi,i markeri isticu u 9 mj.a ja od uzbudenosti zaboravila pitati,dal ce onda jos vrijediti ili ipak trebam nove


Sve ti vrijedi godinu dana osim tih markera

----------


## Airad

Ja sam iz Varazdina,i putovat cu za sve sto ce trebat obaviti,a pikat ce me muz  :Smile: , tako da planiram onda uzet BO od aspiracije kak ti velis,na tjedan,dva..nemam pojma.
Ugl,sve nalaze ponavaljam u 7 mj,i cekam nalaze taman mj.dana,nadam se da mi menga nece pokvarit planove pa da moram privatno vadit briseve i papu.
U kojem si ti stadiju?

----------


## Sky1208

> Ja sam iz Varazdina,i putovat cu za sve sto ce trebat obaviti,a pikat ce me muz , tako da planiram onda uzet BO od aspiracije kak ti velis,na tjedan,dva..nemam pojma.
> Ugl,sve nalaze ponavaljam u 7 mj,i cekam nalaze taman mj.dana,nadam se da mi menga nece pokvarit planove pa da moram privatno vadit briseve i papu.
> U kojem si ti stadiju?


Ja sam ti u onoj skupini koju su prekinuli usred korone, aspirirali i zamrznuli. Sad cekam vracanje jednog nadam se i vrijednog trodnevnog zametka u subotu.

----------


## Airad

Drzim fige da uspijeeee  :Smile:

----------


## Sky1208

> Drzim fige da uspijeeee


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Malaroza22

Pliz ako mi netko moze pomoci. Trebala bi između 2-4 dc vaditi hormone i poceti piti Letrzol. Ali dobila sam jucer i sada je vikend i u pon lab ne radi znaci ne mogu vaditi krv sve do 5 dc. Da li je netko imao istu situaciju pa je otisao 5 dc ili da prebacim sve za iduci mjesec?

----------


## Sky1208

> Pliz ako mi netko moze pomoci. Trebala bi između 2-4 dc vaditi hormone i poceti piti Letrzol. Ali dobila sam jucer i sada je vikend i u pon lab ne radi znaci ne mogu vaditi krv sve do 5 dc. Da li je netko imao istu situaciju pa je otisao 5 dc ili da prebacim sve za iduci mjesec?


Pozdrav, koliko ja znam hormoni se mogu vaditi od 2.-5. dana, tako svugdje pise

----------


## Airad

Imam jedno mozda malo glupo pitanje..
Za terapiju kod simulacije mi je dr.napisala Gonal F+ctx,sad mene zanima ako se ti ljekovi placaju?

----------


## Sky1208

> Imam jedno mozda malo glupo pitanje..
> Za terapiju kod simulacije mi je dr.napisala Gonal F+ctx,sad mene zanima ako se ti ljekovi placaju?


Nista ti se ne placa u petrovoj, sve je pokriveno. Terapiju dobijes kod njih nekoliko dana prije nego dobijes, ili dan kad dobijes ili drugi dan menzisa dodes tamo da ti oni daju inekciju, ovisi oces si sama davat ili ces ici tamo. Ugl ako ces si sama davat dobijes terapiju za do prvog uzv, i onda kako ides na uzv tako dobijes dalje.

----------


## Airad

Hvala  :Smile:  
Mislim da je rekla da cu se pikat 7 dana,morala bi pogledat tocno,to mi nekako zvuci malo,i onda 8 dan kod nje.

----------


## Airad

Koja je razlika izmedu pikanja u nadlakticu i trbuh?
Dal to predloze u bolnici kamo da se pikas il ti sam mozes birati

----------


## jejja

Drage sve. Ako ste bile u postupcima u periodu od 19.03 do danas ( ovaj period epidemije) molim vas da nam pomognete i ispunite anketu. 
Cilj ove ankete je prikupiti informacije o iskustvima žena u hrvatskom zdravstvenom sustavu za vrijeme pandemije COVID-19 tijekom postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje. Rezultati ankete koristit će se u svrhu objave zajedničkog tematskog izvješća udruge Roda i Pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova te zagovaranja za zdravstvenu skrb žena temeljenu na dokazima u doba javnozdravstvene krize poput pandemije COVID-19. Hvala 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...mSWjw/viewform

----------


## KajTeBriga

Bok svima, ako ima aktivnih ovdje, znate možda kakva je situacija u Petrovoj? Pokušavam se naručiti na prvi pregled, ali mail mi se vraća jer je inbox pun, a na telefon se već dva dana nitko ne javlja (u onom periodu kad treba zvati, 12:30-14). Jesu oni na nekoj pauzi? 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Medo2711

Ja sam ih normalno dobila i dobila odgovor.Provjeri email dal je dobar.Jer oni normalno rade,bila prije 2 tj kod njih.

----------


## Medo2711

predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr

----------


## KajTeBriga

Šaljem na taj od petka, svaki mi se vrati jer im je inbox pun, a na telefon koji je naveden na stranici se nitko ne javlja. 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Medo2711

Neznam,ja posla bas danas.I prosao mi email,bez problema.Morate dobiti automatski odgovor,znaci da su primili.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Da ne povjeruješ, sad mi je prošlo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Medo2711

Ajde super..sretno

----------


## Airad

Cure kojima se blizi postupak,imam pitanje..
Da li cemo se morati testirati na koronu prije zahvata?dal imate pouzdane info..

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure kojima se blizi postupak,imam pitanje..
> Da li cemo se morati testirati na koronu prije zahvata?dal imate pouzdane info..


Pise ti na stranici od Petrove sve za ivf.

----------


## Airad

A zna ko pldal nakon 6 mjeseci treba ponavljati i nalaz krvne grupe tj.kg i rh faktor?

----------


## Ivana2018

Ne treba

----------


## Airad

Hvala..

----------


## Airad

Pise na netu da nalaz na COVID ne smije biti stariji od 48h prije hospitalizacije..

Sta tocno misle pod hospitalizacijom,48h prije aspiracije ili 48h prije transfera ili nesto trece

----------


## Airad

Curkeee,

Kak ste vi rijesile testiranje na COVID.
Rekla mi je sestra Irena da jutro poslije stoperice moram ici na testiranje.
Jer ide stoperica,pa testiranje,pa dan nakon punkcija..i datum stoperice necemo znati do zadnjega,pa si mislim da necu stici obaviti test na COVID u Varazdinu,zbog narudzbe,cekanja nalaza itd..Ima mozda koja od vas da nije stigla,ili jedva i kak ste to rijesile? Na kraju nije niti jedan nalaz bilo komplicirano skupiti i nabaviti,sad sam jos taj COVID zeza  :Sad:  
HELP

----------


## Ivana2009

Airad - probavi samo uputnicu za covid-testiranje bez imena bolnice/ustanove gdje se testiranje obavlja i taj dan se samo odvezi autom/taxijem u Andrija Štampar, testiraju bez naručivanja i bez najave, nalaz dolazi isti dan k dr.koji ti je dao uputnicu... testiranje je tamo zaista brzo i bezbolno...

----------


## Airad

Da,uputnica nije problem.
Hvala ti puno na savjetu..Ako ce VŽ bit problem onda cu tako rijesiti.

----------


## Airad

Curke,,
U kolko sati se obicno prima štoperica u Petrovoj?i dal si to dajem sama ili oni?
Na zadnjem nalazu mi pise "..napisan plan stimulacije gonal f + CTX

----------


## Medo2711

> Curke,,
> U kolko sati se obicno prima štoperica u Petrovoj?i dal si to dajem sama ili oni?
> Na zadnjem nalazu mi pise "..napisan plan stimulacije gonal f + CTX


Inace se daje u 22 navecer..mozes sama i oni

----------


## Airad

> Inace se daje u 22 navecer..mozes sama i oni


HvalaAA..

----------


## Medo2711

> HvalaAA..


 :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Curke,
Znam da je negdje vec bilo govora o tome al ne mogu naci..
Trebam doci 2.dc po ljekove i na prvu pikicu u Petrovu.

Sto ako to pada subota ili nedelja?sve se odvija normalno?

Sestre su samo rekle da se javim mailom 1dc.

----------


## Medo2711

> Curke,
> Znam da je negdje vec bilo govora o tome al ne mogu naci..
> Trebam doci 2.dc po ljekove i na prvu pikicu u Petrovu.
> 
> Sto ako to pada subota ili nedelja?sve se odvija normalno?
> 
> Sestre su samo rekle da se javim mailom 1dc.


Normalno dodes kad god padne...u jutro 7:30 dodi kod sestra ivf na onaj drugi salter..ja se nikad nisam javila emailom 1 dan uvijek dosla 2 dan kako pise u povijesti bolesti i koju terapiju trebam

----------


## Airad

> Normalno dodes kad god padne...u jutro 7:30 dodi kod sestra ivf na onaj drugi salter..ja se nikad nisam javila emailom 1 dan uvijek dosla 2 dan kako pise u povijesti bolesti i koju terapiju trebam


Aa odlicno..
Meni su rekle da se javim 1 dan ciklusa i da po ljekove dolazim 2 dan u 12 sati.

----------


## Medo2711

> Aa odlicno..
> Meni su rekle da se javim 1 dan ciklusa i da po ljekove dolazim 2 dan u 12 sati.


cuj se sa njima,jer ako je vikend neznam onda.Posalji email i pitaj

----------


## Airad

> cuj se sa njima,jer ako je vikend neznam onda.Posalji email i pitaj


Da,moze biti..
A treba taj drugi dan doci i suprug?

----------


## Medo2711

> Da,moze biti..
> A treba taj drugi dan doci i suprug?


Ne,suprug dolazi na dan pukcije jer daje uzorak.

----------


## Ivana2018

Moraš doći 2 dan u 7 u jutro izvaditi krv jer ti bez toga ne mogu dati lijekove. Progesteron ti mora biti ok da bi mogla početi sa stimulacijom

----------


## Medo2711

Ako joj dr nije napisala nemora vaditi.I vadi se fsh i lh,progesteron se vadi prije punkcije i ne svi.Fsh je bitan je sa visokim nw pustaju.Mora biti oko 12 13 to je granica.

----------


## Airad

Da,vidla sam tu na forumu da vecina mkra doci u 7 ujutro,al meni su sestre napisale da dodem u 12,i nije nikakva vadenja krvi spominjala.Vidjet cemo  :Smile:  Sad cekam mengu svaki cas da dode al nikako. Kak vi napredujete?

----------


## Airad

Dosla konacno menstruacija,sutra idem po ljekove,i prvu pikicu.
Da li ce mi sestre sutra reci kad ce mi biti prvi UZV ili..? 
Inace sam kod dr.Škrgatić

----------


## KajTeBriga

Airad, kakvi su ti dojmovi doktorice? Ja čekam prvi pregled kod nje, skroz sam napeta, ahahah

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Medo2711

> Dosla konacno menstruacija,sutra idem po ljekove,i prvu pikicu.
> Da li ce mi sestre sutra reci kad ce mi biti prvi UZV ili..? 
> Inace sam kod dr.Škrgatić


Da,vecinom svakih 3 dana se ide.Ja sam isla na prvi 5 dan ciklusa,jedanput 3 dan.Ovisi o doktoru i tvojim ciklusima.

----------


## Airad

Ciklusi su mi 30-35 dana,a doktorica zadnji put kad sam bila kod nje(6mj),nije nista rekla.Valjda ce onda sestre sutra.
Sad sam bas potpisivala ove sve obrasce pristanka,i neznam dal ja odma sad trebam napisati na onu crticu kolko zametaka zelim natrag i kolko jajnih stanica da mi se izvadi ili sutra ili tek poslje aspiracije?? A sutta to sve trebam predati pa mi nije nis jasno

----------


## Medo2711

> Ciklusi su mi 30-35 dana,a doktorica zadnji put kad sam bila kod nje(6mj),nije nista rekla.Valjda ce onda sestre sutra.
> Sad sam bas potpisivala ove sve obrasce pristanka,i neznam dal ja odma sad trebam napisati na onu crticu kolko zametaka zelim natrag i kolko jajnih stanica da mi se izvadi ili sutra ili tek poslje aspiracije?? A sutta to sve trebam predati pa mi nije nis jasno


Neznam takav papir nisam dobila,pitaj sestru.Ali mislim da to dr ispunjava.Kak ti mozes znati koliko jajnih imamo,to niko nemoze znati.Vracaju uvijek dva,jedino ako ti trazis jedan.

----------


## Airad

3 obrasca moram potpisati neka + onaj za covid,pitat cu sestru onda.

----------


## Airad

Cure,
Primam gonale,225 je doza.primila sam 3 injekcije do sad,danas zadnja ide.
Malo osjecam jajnike,malo ne.nis posebno.dal bi trebala to jako osjetiti.Bojim se da ce biti malo folikula u cet na UZV,posto se pretjerano normalno osjecam. Iskustva?

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure,
> Primam gonale,225 je doza.primila sam 3 injekcije do sad,danas zadnja ide.
> Malo osjecam jajnike,malo ne.nis posebno.dal bi trebala to jako osjetiti.Bojim se da ce biti malo folikula u cet na UZV,posto se pretjerano normalno osjecam. Iskustva?


Nema ti to veze,glavno inace imas druge simtome ko pms.Posto se dobiva hormoni.Neko ima,neko ne.Bit ces mozda napuhnuta i to.Javi koliko folikuma imas?
Tvoja dijagnoza,prvi ivf?

----------


## Airad

S menom kao sve ok,neki su prije govorili da imam PCOS,pa nemam..muz ima los spermio.Da,prvi IVF..
Javim.

----------


## Medo2711

> S menom kao sve ok,neki su prije govorili da imam PCOS,pa nemam..muz ima los spermio.Da,prvi IVF..
> Javim.


Aha,onda ces sigurno dobro reagirati na terapiju ako nemas problema nikakvih.Javi situaciju i drzim fige za puno jajnih stanica  :Very Happy:

----------


## Airad

Hvalaa..bas me zanima taj UZV,i kaj cu sve saznati..Javim situaciju :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvalaa..bas me zanima taj UZV,i kaj cu sve saznati..Javim situaciju


Moze, :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Da javim novosti.
Prvi UZV 6dc,endometrij 7.Ukupno 9 folikula,desni 10,10,10,10,lijevi 9,9,9,9,9. Danas jos jedan gonal 225,od sutra do nedelje gonal+orgalutran 0,25.
Sto mislite o rezultatu?

----------


## Medo2711

> Da javim novosti.
> Prvi UZV 6dc,endometrij 7.Ukupno 9 folikula,desni 10,10,10,10,lijevi 9,9,9,9,9. Danas jos jedan gonal 225,od sutra do nedelje gonal+orgalutran 0,25.
> Sto mislite o rezultatu?


Odlicni uzv,prekrasno koliko folikula.Endrometrij savrsen 7 mm.Sve ce to dobro biti.Kad ides opet?

----------


## Airad

Ponedjeljak..bas me zanima kaj ce reci i kad bi bila punkcija.Nisam pretjerano ispitivala jer od uzbudenja/straha zaboravim..moram sutra sestru zvati za ovaj drugi ljek,pod kojim kutem,dal u isto vrijeme kad i gonal..dal se smije konzumirat alkohol..

----------


## Medo2711

Moraju ti folikuli biti tako 17,18,19 min..ima tu jos rasti.Bolje da izbjegavas alkohol do daljnjega.

----------


## Malaroza22

Cure ako sam dobila danas oko 16.30 da li se to racuna da je 1dc ili racunam da je sutra 1dc? Poslala sam mail na med.sestre.ivf jer ne znam da li da sutra dolazim po injekciju ili u ned nisam dobila odg i zvala sam ali isto nema odg.

----------


## Airad

U uputstvima pise da ako dode do 17h da se racuna ko da je prvi dan.Ako si dobila u 16:30 i bas pravo pravo krvarenje,ja bi racunala danas ko prvi dan.

----------


## Malaroza22

Hvala na odgovoru  :Wink:

----------


## Airad

10.9 su mi folikuli bili 10 i 9,sto mislite kad bi mogla biti punkcija? Pitam jer nije bilo "akcije" 2 tjedna sa muzem,pa ne znam kad bi morao to "odraditi"da bi spermici bili kolko tolko ok.sljedeci UZV u pon (10dc)Ja si sve nekako mislim,da bi vec u pon mogli biti 18mm,ako rastu 2 mm na dan,pa da bi i punkcija mooogla biti u utorak.i ako danas to "odradi" u utorak bi bio drugi dan apstinencije..tj.ponedjeljak prvi dan,i u utorak bi opet trebao dati. Po mojoj nekoj racunici.koja moze biti sasvim kriva  :Smile:  Savjeti???

----------


## Medo2711

> 10.9 su mi folikuli bili 10 i 9,sto mislite kad bi mogla biti punkcija? Pitam jer nije bilo "akcije" 2 tjedna sa muzem,pa ne znam kad bi morao to "odraditi"da bi spermici bili kolko tolko ok.sljedeci UZV u pon (10dc)Ja si sve nekako mislim,da bi vec u pon mogli biti 18mm,ako rastu 2 mm na dan,pa da bi i punkcija mooogla biti u utorak.i ako danas to "odradi" u utorak bi bio drugi dan apstinencije..tj.ponedjeljak prvi dan,i u utorak bi opet trebao dati. Po mojoj nekoj racunici.koja moze biti sasvim kriva  Savjeti???


Mozete se vi seksati,haha.Jedno 4 dana prije.14 i 15 dc moze bi.To nemres znati,kad oni vele ides na pukciju.Ja jednom isla 17 dc tek.Vadit ces jos krv pa ce oni ocjeniti kad ce to biti.

----------


## Airad

Hahaha,na kaj sve mi moramo misliti,strasno  :Smile:  Valjda cemo dobro tempirat..

----------


## Medo2711

> Hahaha,na kaj sve mi moramo misliti,strasno  Valjda cemo dobro tempirat..


A sta ces,tako je to.Moramo muke proci da dodemo do djeteta...

----------


## Airad

Update..
10dc,2.ultrazvuk,endometrij 10mm,ukupno 10 folikula..lijevi 18,12,12,12,14..desni 15,15,15,14,13.Obavila vadenje krvi,ekg i anesteziologa,injekcije jos danas i sutra i u srijedu opet uzv,a dalje..nemam pojma  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Update..
> 10dc,2.ultrazvuk,endometrij 10mm,ukupno 10 folikula..lijevi 18,12,12,12,14..desni 15,15,15,14,13.Obavila vadenje krvi,ekg i anesteziologa,injekcije jos danas i sutra i u srijedu opet uzv,a dalje..nemam pojma


Moraju ti jos rasti,samo jedan 18,endo ti mora biti 15mm.

----------


## sara79

> Moraju ti jos rasti,samo jedan 18,endo ti mora biti 15mm.


Od kud ti to medo da joj endo mora biti 15 mm? To sto ti pises za endo je vec na samoj granici da je zapravo predebel....kazem na granici!!!
Sve preko 8 mm je dovoljno da se obavi transfer.

Airad polako i smireno dalje. Lijepo ti napreduju folikuli bez brige. Nemoze se nista predvidjeti. Opusti se malo  :Wink:

----------


## Airad

Hvala,sve jace me zuljaju jajnici,valjda ce biti par vecih folikula..  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Oprostite sto sam dosadna,ali prvi IVF mi je i sve mi je novo.koliko je normalno da osjecam jajnike..?osjecam ih podosta dok hodam,onako pritisak dole na jednoj strani..al nist drugo me ne boli..
I tu i tam dok sjedim u odredenom polozaju..
Da li je to normalno??kak ste vi?

----------


## Medo2711

To je sve normalno...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Normalno je, i bit će što je bliža punkcija još intenzivnije. Ništa neizdrživo, samo treba biti oprezan, bez naglih pokreta ili naprezanja, ja sam par dana prije punkcije kao po jajima hodala, sve je to normalno. 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> Oprostite sto sam dosadna,ali prvi IVF mi je i sve mi je novo.koliko je normalno da osjecam jajnike..?osjecam ih podosta dok hodam,onako pritisak dole na jednoj strani..al nist drugo me ne boli..
> I tu i tam dok sjedim u odredenom polozaju..
> Da li je to normalno??kak ste vi?


Normalno je jer imas dosta folikula hvala bogu. Sretno i javi nam dalje situaciju.

----------


## Airad

Sutra idem ujutro na trecu folikulometriju.Al evo,sad uooooopce ne osjecam nista,pokusavam se namjestiti da osjetim al nista,ko da nema vise nicega,a kroz cijeli dan osjetila u svakom pokretu.a,ko ce ga znati..Nadam se da nista nije popucalo.Javim sutra kaj ce bit  :Kiss:

----------


## Airad

Muz netreba na COVID,jelda?

----------


## Airad

Curke,aspiraciju imam u subotu.Sve je Ok zasad.Sestra mi je dala mali papiric di pise u kolko moram doci,kaj uzeti i sl..i zadnja stavka na papiricu glasi:imati u pripremi utrogestan(recept izdaje primarni ginekolog) - kaj to znaci??

----------


## sara79

> Curke,aspiraciju imam u subotu.Sve je Ok zasad.Sestra mi je dala mali papiric di pise u kolko moram doci,kaj uzeti i sl..i zadnja stavka na papiricu glasi:imati u pripremi utrogestan(recept izdaje primarni ginekolog) - kaj to znaci??


Da kontaktiras svog socijalnog gina za recept!
Super za uzv i da ide sve kak treba. Sretno!

----------


## Airad

Da mi izda recept i odma da ih podignem ,u svojem gradu?

----------


## sara79

> Da mi izda recept i odma da ih podignem ,u svojem gradu?


Tako je i kad podignes utrogestan ponesi ga sa sobom na transfer kad budes isla. Tako je nekad bar bilo dok sam isla u postupke. A kad ti bude punkcije ce ti objasniti kako ces i kad to vaginalno stavljati.

Ovo za muza i Covid ti nebi znala.

----------


## Malaroza22

Meni je sestra Brigita rekla da ne treba suprug na testiranje za covid. Ja sam odmah uzela njihovu molbu sto ti napisu da das svom ginekologu da ti izda uputnicu za testiranje i imam uputnicu spremnu. Tako da pitaj ako vec nisi uzela uputnicu da ti daju tu molbu. Sretno!

----------


## Airad

Hvala Sara.Danas sam obavila testiranje u VŽ-u,nalaz sutra dolazi na mail.Sa,dala mi je tu molbu al je rekla ak mogu obavit kod sebe,da jos bolje,da im samo sibnem na mail. Štoperica danas u 21:30. Punkcija u subotu i najgore mi je sto moramo uzorak nositi od doma,a imamo 1h do Zga,ali kao da nista nece biti,veli sestra,neka obavi prije nego krenete i zamotajte u termocarapu..a jooj

----------


## Airad

Nije prosla poruka cijela..Uglavnom,nadodala sam da vec vidim da cemo se vozit 200 km/h..heheh

----------


## Malaroza22

Uf uf.. samo polako i bit ce sve ok. Sretno!!  :Wink:

----------


## Airad

..vidjet cemo  :Smile:  muz ne treba nista nositi,nikakvu uputnicu ni nista na dan aspiracije?? Bar mi nista nisu rekla sestra,samo uvalila posudicu i to je to.

----------


## Malaroza22

To ti ne bi znala jer je i meni prvi puta. A kada smo isli na inseminaciju morao je ponjeti kopiju nalaza one koje traze da imas. Papu,markere.. ali nekako mislim da mozda za ivf ne treba a u ostalom i ti dolazis sa njim. A uputnicu on ne treba sigurno.

----------


## ruska1986

Ne treba, treba se samo pojaviti da potvrdi da je uzorak njegov!

----------


## ruska1986

U suprotnom, imas za ispunit puno vise papira..

----------


## Airad

Evo,punkcija gotova.Nije trebao uputnicu.dobila sam 6 jajnih stanica,od 12 folikula,i do onda kad sam pustena kuci bile su 2 zrele. I sve me boli,napuhnuta ko zaba,probada svugdje,hodam mic po mic po stanu,a vecinom lezim.Nadam se da ce sutra biti bolje.e da,i nisam dobila nikakve upute kak se ponasati nakon punkcije niti na sto paziti..grrr

----------


## Malaroza22

Nisi dobila neki papir na kojem pisu upute? Bitno da je sve dobro proslo. Ma samo se nemoj naprezati. Laganini. Mene zanima kada dobijes anesteziju nista te ne boli kada ti rade punkciju? Citala sam jedan post gdje je cura pisala da je osijetila pa sam u strahu  :Sad: 
Moras ti njih zvati ili ce oni tebe za transfer? Kako to ide

----------


## Airad

Apsolutno nista nisam osjetila..ja sam zaspala valjda sekundu nakon kaj mi je anesteziolog ubrizal "nesto".sjecam se da sam vidla da su mi stavili onaj kisik na nos i sljedeceg kak me trese da se probudim.Jos su me sestre pozurivale da se prebacim na krevet,a krevet su dovukle do gin.stolca..i u sobi sam jos jedno pol sata bila u polusnu nekog,odlicno  :Smile: .dali su mi papiric di pise kolko stanica su izvadili i da ja nazovem njih prekosutra iza deset,i pise broj na koji da zoves.

----------


## Malaroza22

Wow odlicno. Zelim ti puno srece. Pisi i dalje kako se odvija situacija  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

> Evo,punkcija gotova.Nije trebao uputnicu.dobila sam 6 jajnih stanica,od 12 folikula,i do onda kad sam pustena kuci bile su 2 zrele. I sve me boli,napuhnuta ko zaba,probada svugdje,hodam mic po mic po stanu,a vecinom lezim.Nadam se da ce sutra biti bolje.e da,i nisam dobila nikakve upute kak se ponasati nakon punkcije niti na sto paziti..grrr


Od 12 folikula si dobila 6 js i samo 2 su zrele? Sretno dalje da se te 2 oplode

----------


## Airad

Rekla je sestra kad sam isla,zasad su dvije zrele..sad neznam dal je moguce da ih je naktaju vise bilo.Da,nadam se da ce se oploditi,jer nama je spermio los :Sad:

----------


## Airad

Cureee,oplodilo se!!!!!!!Transfer je sutra u 10:00h..tak sam hepiiiiiiii..Pitala sam sestru kolko ih se oplodilo,pa je rekla da cemo to sve sutra na transferu pricati..a bas me zanimaaa.

----------


## Malaroza22

Wooohooo odlicno!!  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Curke,da se javim malo. Transfer 2 dobra zametka je bio 22.9.i sad cekanje bete do 6.10.Osjecam se odlicno,normalno,mozda pre normalno..heheh..bilo je tu i tamo zatezanja,al nis posebno.

----------


## Malaroza22

Jesu ti još šta rekli na transferu? Meni je transfer u srijedu u petak je bila aspiracija. Ali danas kada sam zvala nije mi rekla koliko ih je oplodeno rekla je da je sve u redu i da cekaju da se razvije u blastocistu. Meni je to sve jos nepoznato pa se nitj ne razumijem i nadam se da cu u srijedu saznati vise. 
Airad nadam se da ce beta biti pozitivna  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Vele ti kakvo je bilo stanje,kolko stanica su izvadili,kolko se oplodilo,kolko se prestalo razvijat,dal imas smrzlica,ja nisam dobila nazalost niti jednog,kolko ti vracaju i sl.Ja sam ih samo pitala da kak da se ponasam do bete,pa su rekli da nek normalno nastavim sa zivotom al da bas ne skacem bungee jumping  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

danas mi je 5 dan nakon transfera i do sad sam se kao malo stedila,makar ne pretjerano,a od sutra cu se jos i manje..jer cu poludit doma ak nis nebum radila.

----------


## Malaroza22

Mislim da je najgore kad lezis i razmisljas jel se primilo i sl. Kada imas neku zanimaciju brze prode vrijeme do bete. 
A daj mi reci jesi ti prije transfera stabila utrogestan ili poslije? Zaboravila sam pitati ako ga stavim ujutro npr dva sata prije transfera da li ce ti smetati

----------


## Airad

Nemoj stavljati.ja sam pitala kad sam zvala dal da stavim utrogestan il popijem i rekla je da ne,da ce mi oni staviti poslije transfera,tako je i bilo

----------


## Malaroza22

> Nemoj stavljati.ja sam pitala kad sam zvala dal da stavim utrogestan il popijem i rekla je da ne,da ce mi oni staviti poslije transfera,tako je i bilo


Hvala ti puno  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Malaroza,kak je prosel transfer?  :Smile:

----------


## Malaroza22

Hej tek sada odgovaram, ludnica na poslu. 
Super je proslo vracene dvije blastociste. Nema smrzalica. Cijelo vrijeme me probada a danas mi je osjecaj u trbuhu kao da cu procuriti svakog trena. Tako da ne znam da li je to dobro ili nije. Ne razmisljam previse o tome imam dosta posla i stalno se nesto dogada tako da mi pase da mi fokus nije na tome. Ne stedim se previse ali nije da ribam podove i sl. 
Sam transfer je bio ok. Samo sto smo cekale skoro dva sata jer su im aspiracije kasni pocele. Jedva smo istrpile da se ne popiskimo  :Smile: 

Kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## Airad

O pa odlicno..Ja ako sad ne uspije,isto sljedeci put ne mislim biti na bolovanji svih 14 dana ko ovaj put,bas zato da ne izludim.i mene je probadalo stalno,i bilo je u par navrata osjecaj ko da cu procuriti al od 8dnt vise ne osjecam skoro nista,ni sise ni probadanja ni nista,al ok.To nista nemora znacit  :Smile:

----------


## Malaroza22

Pa da ako ne radis fizicki posao mislim da je bolje biti medu ljudima i dan prode brze.

Nisam citala sta su drugi pisali na forumu kakva su iskustva bila nakon ET-a mogla bi malo baciti oko
Tebi je beta uskoro tj iduci tjedan tako da izdrzi jos malo  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Da,u utorak..miljama daleko se cini  :Smile: javim rezultat

----------


## Malaroza22

Obavezno. Drzim fige!  :Wink:

----------


## Airad

ja napravila maloprije test,koji se moze u bilo koje doba dana,jer sam imala beki smeckasti sitni,jedva vidljivi iscjedak i imam osjecaj da cu dobiti.i naravno,test je negativan  :Sad:  .Sad cekam utorak da napravim betu,pa da znam sa sigurnoscu.Ali naravno jos postoji nada da je mozda krivo pokazalo,da je prerano,bla bla..hehe..Inace danas mi je 11 dnt.

----------


## ruska1986

Ovisi koji si radila! Clearblue ti pokazuje tek ako ti menga kasni.. Najbolji testovi su one trakice, imas ih u Mulleru. Ako si radila taj s trakicama, sad bi vec trebao pokazati nest... Ne mislim nista lose..

----------


## Airad

Clearblue sam radila.ima jos nade dok ne dode menga.Makar sam sam imala neki smedi iscjedak ko da su zilice neke smede..ko ce ga znati..

----------


## ruska1986

Clearblue zanemari! Ako mozes, kupi si te trakice ili vadi betu. On ookaze trudnocu tek kada ti menga kasni

----------


## Airad

Sad cu pricekati utorak za betu.Smedi isjcedak je jos uvijek tu.Mozda se menga bori da krene pa ne moze skroz zbog utrica.Da li koja od Vas zna za kolko se moze ponovno u postupak,nakon stimuliranog,koja je praksa u Petrovoj? 
i kak se opce dogovoriti za novi pokusaj?da pitam sestre kad cu javljati betu??
Naravno u slucaju da ce beta biti negativna.

----------


## ruska1986

Mislim da razmak izmedju stimuliranih postupaka mora biti oko 3 mjeseca... Mozda grijesim i mozda nije svuda ista praksa

----------


## Airad

To bilo ok.Cim manje to bolje..

----------


## ruska1986

Jesi radila jos koji test?

----------


## Airad

Nisam,al danas je bilo na papiru i malo ko crvene boje,jako svijetlo,ali je prestalo,dalje smede,isto jako blijedo..vidjet cu sta me sutra ceka  :Sad:  Ja se jos uvijek nadam..

----------


## Malaroza22

> Nisam,al danas je bilo na papiru i malo ko crvene boje,jako svijetlo,ali je prestalo,dalje smede,isto jako blijedo..vidjet cu sta me sutra ceka  Ja se jos uvijek nadam..


I nemoj se prestati nadati a sutra ces znati vise tako da nemoj danas razbijati glavu. Znam da je lakse reci nego uciniti. Sretno sutra!  :Wink:

----------


## Airad

Hvala..javim betu

----------


## Airad

Curke koke su vadile betu..
Da li treba se treba iti na vadenje bete nataste??

----------


## Airad

Stigao nalaz bete..negativan je al bi svejedno vase misljenje jer ne razumijem sta to znaci.. rezultat <2.30 referentni interval: do 5,00.
Nemam pojma kak to iscitati,dal je biokemijska,il nije ni to,il sta ?

----------


## Malaroza22

:Sad:  bas mi je zao. Mozda najbolje da posaljes mail sestrama jer mislim da trebas javiti nalaz bete pa ih usput pitas da ti pojasne.

----------


## Airad

Javila im i odma poslala mail za dalje.
Malarozza,tebi zelim srecu..!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Malaroza22

Hvala ti. Drzim fige da ce iduci puta biti uspjesno!! :D

----------


## Malaroza22

I ja procurila jucer tako da misim da niti necu ici vaditi betu jer nema smisla. Javit cu samo sestrama da sam dobila. Idemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Ma samo ti vadi betu,nikad neznas.. A mislim da ce ti to i sestre reci,da svejedno izvadis.Ja na dan bete 6.10,poslala mail,i jos nema odgovora nikakvog.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Cure, jel ima tko pojma što se gore događa? Danima, DANIMA nitko ne odgovara na telefon, mailove... meni su otkazali prvi pregled jer je doktorica završila u samoizolaciji, pokušavam ih dobiti za novi termin - mada su me i tu sjebali, jer su svima koje su poslije otkazivali odmah davali nove, ne razumijem zašto meni nisu - i toliko sam već na rubu živaca da mi dođe da odem u banku po kratkoročni kredit i odem negdje privatno... Jel se uspio itko probiti, ili znate kakva je situacija? Da bar neku vražju obavijest negdje stave.

----------


## Airad

Ja sam 6.10. Radila betu,negativna.Zvala ih isti dan,odma se sestre javile i rekle da nek odma posaljem mail za dalje,da dodem cim prije na red.i jesam,i dosao odgovor automatski da ce odgovoriti u roku 5 radnih dana.To je sutra.pa cu vidjeti dal ce odgovorit il cu zvati. Makar ja sam slala mail bez uputnice nove d1,al valjdq mogu to naknadno,posto su sad i euputnice.

----------


## KajTeBriga

ja ih od prošlog tjedna zovem u onom periodu koji je naveden, 13:30 do 14, ni duh da se javi... a još me dodatno ljuti što su mi odgodili termin a nisu mi odmah dali novi, nego su rekli zovi za dva tjedna, i ja naivac, naravno poslušam... da bi ispalo da su svi koje su nakon mene odgađali odmah dobili novi termin i svi će biti na redu prije mene... evo, na rubu živaca sam, doslovno.

----------


## Malaroza22

> Ma samo ti vadi betu,nikad neznas.. A mislim da ce ti to i sestre reci,da svejedno izvadis.Ja na dan bete 6.10,poslala mail,i jos nema odgovora nikakvog.


Nisam isla vaditi. Javila sam da sam dobila. Nema sanse da sam trudna sa takvim izljevom  :Smile: 
Poslala sam odmah i mail na predbiljezbe za dalje pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## Malaroza22

> ja ih od prošlog tjedna zovem u onom periodu koji je naveden, 13:30 do 14, ni duh da se javi... a još me dodatno ljuti što su mi odgodili termin a nisu mi odmah dali novi, nego su rekli zovi za dva tjedna, i ja naivac, naravno poslušam... da bi ispalo da su svi koje su nakon mene odgađali odmah dobili novi termin i svi će biti na redu prije mene... evo, na rubu živaca sam, doslovno.


Probaj ponovno poslati mail. Navodno su treba do petka biti u samoizolaciji. Imala sam postupak bas u tom periodu i bilo je kaoticno. Sestra za ekg-a je dosla sirota gore na salter raditi a ne zna sta treba. Radio je samo dr. Vrcic tako da probaj poslati jos koji mail.

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Probaj ponovno poslati mail. Navodno su treba do petka biti u samoizolaciji. Imala sam postupak bas u tom periodu i bilo je kaoticno. Sestra za ekg-a je dosla sirota gore na salter raditi a ne zna sta treba. Radio je samo dr. Vrcic tako da probaj poslati jos koji mail.


Ma zamišljala sam si da je baš kaotično, ali kažem, da bar neku obavijest stave... Malo mi je bedasto slat 824 mailova kad mi je stigao onaj potvrdni da će se javiti u roku pet dana... Danas sam baš posebno nervozna jer sam dobila menstruaciju, a uspijem se svaki mjesec uvjeriti da ovaj put možda neće stići... Cure drage, tko ovo ne prođe... Sve znate <3

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Airad

A jeste slale odma i sken uputnice ili zvale svog ginica da vam ida e uputnicu ili samo mail?

----------


## Malaroza22

> Ma zamišljala sam si da je baš kaotično, ali kažem, da bar neku obavijest stave... Malo mi je bedasto slat 824 mailova kad mi je stigao onaj potvrdni da će se javiti u roku pet dana... Danas sam baš posebno nervozna jer sam dobila menstruaciju, a uspijem se svaki mjesec uvjeriti da ovaj put možda neće stići... Cure drage, tko ovo ne prođe... Sve znate <3
> 
> Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk


Nista onda cekaj ako ne odgovore zovi i budi uporna. Sve nam je jasno kad se nadas a onda opet nista. Nadam se da ce ti se netko javiti uskoro

----------


## Malaroza22

> A jeste slale odma i sken uputnice ili zvale svog ginica da vam ida e uputnicu ili samo mail?


Nisam slala jer sam pitala da li trebam pauzirati ili kako to ide. Meni moj ginekolog stvarno brzo odgovori i posalje sta trebam tako da uputnicu dostavim naknadno. I jos ako su te euputnice jos bolje.

----------


## KajTeBriga

> A jeste slale odma i sken uputnice ili zvale svog ginica da vam ida e uputnicu ili samo mail?


Ja sam još u 7. poslala uputnicu kad si me prvi put naručivali, sad sam im još jednom... 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Medo2711

Cure sutra idem do Petrove mogu vam javiti situaciju ali uopce rade ili dal ima kakva obavjest.

----------


## Malaroza22

Moze  :Wink:

----------


## Medo2711

> Moze


 :Smile:

----------


## KajTeBriga

Hvala ti, puno!  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Medo2711

Petrova normalno radi..tako da vam neznam reci sta je zapelo.Ocito primaju odredenu kolicinu.

----------


## Airad

A to kad cemo ponovno ici gore poslje neuspjelog postupka,na prve konzultacije,treba ici suprug s nama?

----------


## Medo2711

> A to kad cemo ponovno ici gore poslje neuspjelog postupka,na prve konzultacije,treba ici suprug s nama?


Zao mi je za negativnu betu.Pratnje nemogu na kozultacije.Tako da sama ides.

----------


## Airad

Hvala..bit ce valjda drugi put bolje  :Smile: 
Ponovit cu pitanje jer me bas zanima vase iakuatvo(osim ruska1986 koje je rekla svoje misljenje).
Nakon koliko mjeseci/menstruacija ste opet isle u postupak,stimulirani?

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala..bit ce valjda drugi put bolje 
> Ponovit cu pitanje jer me bas zanima vase iakuatvo(osim ruska1986 koje je rekla svoje misljenje).
> Nakon koliko mjeseci/menstruacija ste opet isle u postupak,stimulirani?


Ako je stimulativni 3 mj,a prirodni odmah mozes sa sljedecim ciklusom.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Cure, odgovorili su mi napokon na mail, brzo su me naručili srećom, već sam strepila da ću opet morati čekati mjesec-dva.

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, odgovorili su mi napokon na mail, brzo su me naručili srećom, već sam strepila da ću opet morati čekati mjesec-dva.


Odlicno,jer sam danas cula da su neki dr u samoizolaciji.Jer dr.Strelec imao koronu.Tako da vam par dr radi.

----------


## Malaroza22

> Cure, odgovorili su mi napokon na mail, brzo su me naručili srećom, već sam strepila da ću opet morati čekati mjesec-dva.


Ajde super. Baš mi je drago da su se javili. Sretno u postupku  :Smile:

----------


## Malaroza22

> Odlicno,jer sam danas cula da su neki dr u samoizolaciji.Jer dr.Strelec imao koronu.Tako da vam par dr radi.


Opet izolacija  :Sad:  jadni oni

----------


## Airad

Evo da se malo javim..ja bila danas gore na konzultacijama i dogovoru za novi postupak. Sljedece konze + pregled imam 25.1.tek.Stavila me na listu za 2/21..neznam zasto tak daleko.Al uglavnom,moram smrsavjeti,cim vise tim bolje.Sad znam kaj mi je jedina preokupacija do 2 mjeseca,dijeta i rekreacija  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo da se malo javim..ja bila danas gore na konzultacijama i dogovoru za novi postupak. Sljedece konze + pregled imam 25.1.tek.Stavila me na listu za 2/21..neznam zasto tak daleko.Al uglavnom,moram smrsavjeti,cim vise tim bolje.Sad znam kaj mi je jedina preokupacija do 2 mjeseca,dijeta i rekreacija


Ajme..sta tako daleko.Ne uzimaju u postupak ili je takva guzva  :Undecided:

----------


## LaraLana

> Opet izolacija  jadni oni


Sta su vec bili u izolaciji pa sad opet ili?
Jednom sam bila na odjelu i imala priliku upoznati prije vec cu uopce u postupke ici dr. Streleca i dr. Vrcica.
Dr. S je neki otkacen lik. Nisam ja imala niti vremena ni zivaca se tamo nacekavati.

----------


## Medo2711

Dr.Strelec je jako simpa tip i voli se saliti.I sa svima se pozdravlja.. :Smile:

----------


## Airad

> Ajme..sta tako daleko.Ne uzimaju u postupak ili je takva guzva


Pa valjda guzva,jer je odma rekla,postupci su sad u veljaci.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ja sam jučer napokon dočekala svoj prvi pregled, isto su me zapisali za veljaču tek, rekla doktorica zbog korone, vjerojatno moraju tak da ne bude previše ljudi odjednom fizički tamo... I mene je dosta iznenadilo da se toliko dugo čeka, ali dobili smo još neke pretrage za obaviti pa bar to mogu bez žurbe, pitanje i to koliko ću i gdje čekati, heh

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Malaroza22

> Pa valjda guzva,jer je odma rekla,postupci su sad u veljaci.


Tek u veljači ma grozno. Ja imam konzultacije16.11 onda ce me naruciti za 3 mj ako se skupi previse. Potrosila godinu dana a jedan postupak  :Sad:

----------


## Airad

I meni ce uskoro godina dana i 1 postupak.Krenuli u 2/2020.pa nas snasla korona itd.
Dr.mi je rekla neka uzimam INOFOLIC,ima ko kakva iskustva?

----------


## Malaroza22

> I meni ce uskoro godina dana i 1 postupak.Krenuli u 2/2020.pa nas snasla korona itd.
> Dr.mi je rekla neka uzimam INOFOLIC,ima ko kakva iskustva?


E pa da tako i ja. Ocito svi sada prolazimo iste stvari. Inofolic to je folna ali nikad cula

----------


## Airad

Ima folne i jos necega unutra.Meni ga je prepisala kao zbog kilaze(?),da se pokazao djelotvoran. Nije rekla kolko vrecica dnevno piti.u uputstvima pisr 2 dnevno,pa cu tako piti..

----------


## Malaroza22

Nadam se da ce pomoci :D

----------


## Ivana2018

To je myoinositol i mala količina folne. Daje se za pcos i inzulinsku rezistenciju. Ja pijem čisti inositol i folnu posebno.

----------


## Silk

Pozdrav svima, ja imam prve konzultacije dogovorene 26.11. Moj ginekolog mi je odmah dao D1 uputnicu, a vidjela sam da za prve konzultacije treba imati A3, hoće li biti problema oko toga? Također me zanima dal će mi uzeti tu D1 uputnicu na prvim konzultacijama pa za idući put moram ići ponovo po novu? Hvala svima unaprijed na odgovorima..

----------


## Ivana2018

D1 vrijedi i za prve konzultacije. Uzet će ti ju odmah i mirna si dok ne završiš postupak. Kod kojeg dr si?

----------


## Silk

> D1 vrijedi i za prve konzultacije. Uzet će ti ju odmah i mirna si dok ne završiš postupak. Kod kojeg dr si?


Nisu mi ništa rekli. Naručila sam se mailom i samo su mi povratno dali termin. Imate preporuke za doktora? Što mogu očekivati na prvom pregledu? Imam nalaze pape i briseva, za hormone mi moj ginekolog nije htio dat posebno uputnicu nego da me vodi jedan doktor za mpo i da po redu rješavam prema njegovoj uputi pretrage koje mi nedostaju. Spermiogram ima suprug s VV.

----------


## Ivana2018

Napravit će ti uzv i napisati koje pretrage još moraš napraviti. Hormone ćeš obavezno morati napraviti. Bilo bi dobro da ih imaš na prvom pregledu ali napraviti ćeš ih naknadno. 
Ja sam kod dr Vrčića. Vidjet ćeš kod koga su te dodijelili.

----------


## MariKA

Smijem pitati koliko imaš kila i koliko si visoka?
I ja imam viška, ali mi nisu ništa za to rekli. Bojim se da ako nisam dosad skinula, da niti ne budem. Puno se krećem i ponekad trčim, ali nejde mi to i nejde.  :Sad:

----------


## Airad

Curke,ne znam gdje da pitam pa cu ovdje.. 
Koliko vam je kasnila menga nakon neuspjesnig transfera..ne ona prva,nego druga  :Smile: .Nakon transfera sam normalno prokrvarila,dan prije bete,i sad je vec trebala doci druga,al nikako da dode,a nit ne osjecam nista sto bi upucivalo da ce uskoro doci..bolne grudi,bol u trbuhu itd.. eto,nemam pojma kaj da mislim.

----------


## Airad

Inace sam na inofolicu,2 vrecice dnevno i na zdravoj prehrani,citak dijetalnoj i svaki dan hodam 1h.

----------


## Medo2711

> Inace sam na inofolicu,2 vrecice dnevno i na zdravoj prehrani,citak dijetalnoj i svaki dan hodam 1h.


A sad je do tijela do tijela meni dosla prva odmah a druga tek 41 dan isla gin i vidio je da cu dobiti

----------


## MariKA

> Curke,ne znam gdje da pitam pa cu ovdje.. 
> Koliko vam je kasnila menga nakon neuspjesnig transfera..ne ona prva,nego druga .Nakon transfera sam normalno prokrvarila,dan prije bete,i sad je vec trebala doci druga,al nikako da dode,a nit ne osjecam nista sto bi upucivalo da ce uskoro doci..bolne grudi,bol u trbuhu itd.. eto,nemam pojma kaj da mislim.


4 dana od uobičajenog ciklusa...onda sljedeći iza toga 4 dana ranije nego inače.

----------


## Airad

A jooj,evo dajem si jos 5-10 dana pa ako ne dode trk kod ginica.. sljedeci postupak mi je u 2mj,pa se nadam da ce unormalizirati do onda.

----------


## Malaroza22

> A jooj,evo dajem si jos 5-10 dana pa ako ne dode trk kod ginica.. sljedeci postupak mi je u 2mj,pa se nadam da ce unormalizirati do onda.


Evo i mene  :Smile:  Airad jesi dobila? Mene su zapisali za postupak u 3 mj. Poslala me da vadim vitamine da vidimo da li je u tome problem jer su ostali nalazi uredni.

----------


## Airad

Ej ej..jesam.12.11 sam dobila..taman kad sam se htjela naruciti ginu..sva sreca. Ja sam samo drzim dijetu,i pijem inofolic u nadam se sa ce korona oslabiti do 2 mj.kad opet idem.a 25.1.idem na kontrolu i po protokol,tj.onda ce vidjet sta cu uzimati od ljekova.

----------


## Airad

Kakvocje opce stanje gore?

----------


## Malaroza22

Normalno je stanje. Bili dva puta u izolaciji i to je to. Nadam se da ce se smiriti korona do 2 mj. Vadila sam hormone D vitamin mi je los. Kako tebi ide dijeta?

----------


## mašnica

Vidim da je dosta aktivna ova tema pa nadam se da necete zamjeriti imam par pitanja i nedoumica. Imamo 2 djece M40 god, ja 39. Prije 2 god imala sam spontani u 8tt i pocetkom ove godine u 9tt. Jako puno pretraga napravila sve je  ok. Dok nisam dosla po 2.misljenje kod prof.Vrčića koji mi je postavio novu dijagnoz-pregradu na maternici, kaze moj gin mala je 1cm. E sada, prof.je prporucio histeroskopiju i spremna sam na nju, sve papire imam jos nalaz pape i cekanje iduceg ciklusa. Malo me "muči" što mi jemoj gin rekao da sumnja da je zato doslo do spontanih jer onda kao ne bih ni ovo dvoje rodila. Definitivno idem na zahvat ali sto ako je moj gin u pravu? Jel imao netko od vas iskustva da je imao uspjesnu trudnocu nakon histeroskopije? Svjesna sam i da sam u godinama, iako prof.kaze ne bi trebalo biti problema jer jajnih stanica imam kao cura. I dao mi je inofolic, d-vital i folacin da mo pripremimo maternicu za novu trudnocu.
Probat cu jos to a onda cemo dalje vidjeti kako bude...iskreno malo me strah, ali bas mi je prof.djelovao pozitivno i s velikom podrškom. Mislim da je ipak stručniji i iskusniji od mog soc.gina.

----------


## Airad

> Normalno je stanje. Bili dva puta u izolaciji i to je to. Nadam se da ce se smiriti korona do 2 mj. Vadila sam hormone D vitamin mi je los. Kako tebi ide dijeta?


Dijeta ide super.5 kg manje u mjesec dana. Ja nikakve vitamine nisam vadila,nisu trazili.al ok,nama je spermio nakvise problem.

----------


## Airad

> Vidim da je dosta aktivna ova tema pa nadam se da necete zamjeriti imam par pitanja i nedoumica. Imamo 2 djece M40 god, ja 39. Prije 2 god imala sam spontani u 8tt i pocetkom ove godine u 9tt. Jako puno pretraga napravila sve je  ok. Dok nisam dosla po 2.misljenje kod prof.Vrčića koji mi je postavio novu dijagnoz-pregradu na maternici, kaze moj gin mala je 1cm. E sada, prof.je prporucio histeroskopiju i spremna sam na nju, sve papire imam jos nalaz pape i cekanje iduceg ciklusa. Malo me "muči" što mi jemoj gin rekao da sumnja da je zato doslo do spontanih jer onda kao ne bih ni ovo dvoje rodila. Definitivno idem na zahvat ali sto ako je moj gin u pravu? Jel imao netko od vas iskustva da je imao uspjesnu trudnocu nakon histeroskopije? Svjesna sam i da sam u godinama, iako prof.kaze ne bi trebalo biti problema jer jajnih stanica imam kao cura. I dao mi je inofolic, d-vital i folacin da mo pripremimo maternicu za novu trudnocu.
> Probat cu jos to a onda cemo dalje vidjeti kako bude...iskreno malo me strah, ali bas mi je prof.djelovao pozitivno i s velikom podrškom. Mislim da je ipak stručniji i iskusniji od mog soc.gina.


Ja sam prosla histeroskopiju,zbog polipa,jer smo na pocetku mislili da je to problem,al ispostavilo se da je ipak spermiogram problem.Histeroskopija je prosla odlicno,nista strasno,dr.dan sam vec bila ko nova,ni krvarenja ni nicega,menge slabije poslije.Svakako mi je drago da sam ju prosla,jer bi inace sad prije MPO tak i tak morala to proci.Nije vam to nista strasno.Ako postoji nada da ce to pomoci,ja bi na vasem mjestu to obavila.sretnoooo

----------


## Medo2711

> Vidim da je dosta aktivna ova tema pa nadam se da necete zamjeriti imam par pitanja i nedoumica. Imamo 2 djece M40 god, ja 39. Prije 2 god imala sam spontani u 8tt i pocetkom ove godine u 9tt. Jako puno pretraga napravila sve je  ok. Dok nisam dosla po 2.misljenje kod prof.Vrčića koji mi je postavio novu dijagnoz-pregradu na maternici, kaze moj gin mala je 1cm. E sada, prof.je prporucio histeroskopiju i spremna sam na nju, sve papire imam jos nalaz pape i cekanje iduceg ciklusa. Malo me "muči" što mi jemoj gin rekao da sumnja da je zato doslo do spontanih jer onda kao ne bih ni ovo dvoje rodila. Definitivno idem na zahvat ali sto ako je moj gin u pravu? Jel imao netko od vas iskustva da je imao uspjesnu trudnocu nakon histeroskopije? Svjesna sam i da sam u godinama, iako prof.kaze ne bi trebalo biti problema jer jajnih stanica imam kao cura. I dao mi je inofolic, d-vital i folacin da mo pripremimo maternicu za novu trudnocu.
> Probat cu jos to a onda cemo dalje vidjeti kako bude...iskreno malo me strah, ali bas mi je prof.djelovao pozitivno i s velikom podrškom. Mislim da je ipak stručniji i iskusniji od mog soc.gina.


Nemam iskustva,ali ima sa prof.Vrcicem.Samo ga slusaj covjek jako puno zna i jako je puno pomogo curama..Zelim ti puno srece

----------


## Ivana2018

Ja sam kod prof Vrčića i prošla dvije histeroskopije. Moja pregrada je bila baš velika. Sama operacija uopće nije strašna tako da se nemoj bojat, iako znam da to nije samo tako. Ako ideš u ivf, mora se otklonit sve šta bi moglo predstavljat smetnju.

----------


## mašnica

Hvala vam puno, ohrabrujuce ste! Mi nemamo problema sa zacecem vec sa odzavanjem trudnoce. Da, strah je tu qli probat cemo jos i to rijesiti pa dalje. Jel znate kada se nakon histeroskopije moze ici na trudnocu. I inofolic koji uzimam jel treba proci bar nekoliko mjeseci da bude  ok i da djeluje ili manje?

----------


## Ivana2018

Ja sam išla dva mjeseca nakon druge histeroskopije. Inofolic bi trebalo piti barem tri mjeseca, barem tako je meni rečeno. Ja uzimam inofolic, folacin i d vital. Sve je to priprema za postupak u ožujku.

----------


## mašnica

To je i meni dao...d vital i folacin pijem. Sretno nam! I hvala vam jos jednom!

----------


## NinneK

Ja sam 2.10. bila na prvom pregledu kod dr. Kisić i prva stvar koju mi je rekao je da za početak moram skinuti barem 20 kg da bi me uopće poslao na neki postupak, kao da su postupci skupi itd. Visoka sam 175 i imam 100kg. To je puno kila i znam da moram smršaviti ali ima žena koje su u čekaonici bile deblje od mene pa me baš zanima kako su one prošle. Čak mi je preporučio Centar za pretilost na rebru. Prvo dijete sam prirodno zanijela sa ravnih 100kg.

----------


## BelleA

Kakva su iskustva u Petrovoj s niskim AMH, i s dr. Bolanca? Hvala :Smile:

----------


## Airad

> Ja sam 2.10. bila na prvom pregledu kod dr. Kisić i prva stvar koju mi je rekao je da za početak moram skinuti barem 20 kg da bi me uopće poslao na neki postupak, kao da su postupci skupi itd. Visoka sam 175 i imam 100kg. To je puno kila i znam da moram smršaviti ali ima žena koje su u čekaonici bile deblje od mene pa me baš zanima kako su one prošle. Čak mi je preporučio Centar za pretilost na rebru. Prvo dijete sam prirodno zanijela sa ravnih 100kg.


Ja sam na prvoj konzultaciji koja je bila mislim da u 3/20 imala 95 kg,visoka sam 169.Dr.je napisala koje sve pretrage moram obaviti i da moram provoditi redukcijsku dijetu,al nije uvjetovala kolko kg moram smrsaviti,1.postupak sam imala u 9/20,sa cca 91kg,normalno je odraden,ali nazalost nije uspio.Sad poslije na kontroli je rekla da su kile problem (inace je problem spermiogram),i da su nam one sad najveci neprijatelj,da utjecu na jajne stanice i nek se potrudim da skinem kile,bar do 85,a i da je to na granici.I uglavnom sad sam na 83 kg,i trudit cu se do kontrole u 1/20 jos koju skinuti,makar uz blagdane,tesko.Uglavnom,htjela sam reci da sam isla u postupak sa viskom kila i visokim BMI.

----------


## Airad

Cure,kakvo je stanje u Petrovoj? Da li se sve normalno odvija? 
Ja imam kontrolu 25.1,a sljedeci postupak u 2/20. Nadam se da ne treba negativan test na koronu imati i za kontrole..

----------


## KajTeBriga

i mene čeka probni transfer u siječnju i stimulacija u veljači, imam osjećaj kao da tri gladne godine čekam i strahujem kak će me korona pokositi taman onda kad ne bude trebalo, a dosad uspješno odolijevam [emoji849]

Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Malaroza22

Bok curke,
Airad bravo za kile bitno da idu dolje. Bila sam u petrovoj 17.12. Vadila krv i bila kod doktorice. Sve je normalno. Jedino mi je sestra Brigita rekla da sada i prije uzimanja lijekova za stimulaciju moramo ici na test za covid. Znaci prije uzimanja lijekova i onda prije aspiracije. I suprug takoder prije aspiracije. To su im nove upute ali naravno rekla je da se i to do 2-3 mj moze promjeniti.

----------


## sretnaofca

Pozdrav drage cure!
Pacijentica sam prof. Vrčić, spremam se opet na ivf postupak iduće godine. Koliko se, obzirom na covid, cca ceka na prvi pregled i dalje na stimulaciju ako je sve ok? Hvala

----------


## Malaroza22

> Pozdrav drage cure!
> Pacijentica sam prof. Vrčić, spremam se opet na ivf postupak iduće godine. Koliko se, obzirom na covid, cca ceka na prvi pregled i dalje na stimulaciju ako je sve ok? Hvala


Bok,
Moj savjet ti je da se javis sto prije. Na pregled sam cekala mj dana. Imala sam ivf u 9 mj a sada su me za postupak zapisali za 3 mj. Ne znam da li je to inace bilo tako.

----------


## sretnaofca

Nije prije bilo bas tako..npr prvi pregled sam cekala cca 2 tj, dobila papir sa pretragama, obavila njih i sa prvom iducom mengom dosla na uzv, i odma iduci ciklus u postupak. Islo je to brzo, bar kod mene. A ak su te sad narucili za 3.mj omg fakat bolje da krenem po uputnicu i bar se narucim. Tak da do 5,6mj dodjem do postupka. Hvala!

----------


## mašnica

Jel koja od vas pije inofolic ili gynositol? Meni to Vrčić preporučio

----------


## sretnaofca

@mašnica ja pijem Gynositol 2 vrecice dnevno. Isto mi je prof Vrčić to preporučio prije zadnjeg postupka, pila sam ga 3 mjeseca prije postupka i sve do cca 5.mj trudnoće. Sad se opet u skorije vrijeme spremam na postupak i pijem ga opet. Super mi izregulira ciklus i  valjda tu moju inzulinsku rezistenciju. A i ostao mi u dobrom sjecanju zbog uspjesnog ivfa hehe  
Dakle, preporucam piti!

----------


## Airad

> Bok curke,
> Airad bravo za kile bitno da idu dolje. Bila sam u petrovoj 17.12. Vadila krv i bila kod doktorice. Sve je normalno. Jedino mi je sestra Brigita rekla da sada i prije uzimanja lijekova za stimulaciju moramo ici na test za covid. Znaci prije uzimanja lijekova i onda prije aspiracije. I suprug takoder prije aspiracije. To su im nove upute ali naravno rekla je da se i to do 2-3 mj moze promjeniti.


Prije uzimanja ljekova???ajmee,pa neznam kak bude to izvedivo kad neznam tocni dan dolaska menge,tak da nikak necu moci nastimati da je nije stariji od 48h..Jaoo,vec se sad uzasavam tog planiranja za test  :Sad:

----------


## Airad

> Jel koja od vas pije inofolic ili gynositol? Meni to Vrčić preporučio


Ja pijem inofolic od 23.10.,2 vrecice dnevno.Receno mi je da prijem skroz do drugog transfera(02/20),a da li sta pomaze,nemam pojma..hehe

----------


## mašnica

Ja pijem vec 2 mj jer imam pcos i duze cikluse, evo prosli mj.dobila tocno 28dc, mjesec prije 33...inace sam na w5,40...kako koji mjesec.

Kod mene djeluje...

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Prije uzimanja ljekova???ajmee,pa neznam kak bude to izvedivo kad neznam tocni dan dolaska menge,tak da nikak necu moci nastimati da je nije stariji od 48h..Jaoo,vec se sad uzasavam tog planiranja za test


A koji dan se dolazi po lijekove? Jer ako je treći, to se teoretski stigne, na knap ali taman, i sigurno će bit dodatan i nepotreban stres. A nisam shvatila, test i prije dolaska po lijekove i prije aspiracije? I suprug i ja, dva puta?

Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Malaroza22

> Prije uzimanja ljekova???ajmee,pa neznam kak bude to izvedivo kad neznam tocni dan dolaska menge,tak da nikak necu moci nastimati da je nije stariji od 48h..Jaoo,vec se sad uzasavam tog planiranja za test


Da ako znas da ces dobiti recimo 25.1 tj trebala bi ti doci onda se testiras jer ces 2dc doci po lijekove. Ali ako netko ima neredovite onda ne znam kako ce to izgledati  :Sad:  uglavnom mozda ne bi bilo lose da posaljes mail u 1 mj ako ti je postupak u 2 jer tko zna sta ce se jos promjenti do tada.

----------


## Malaroza22

Znaci mi zenske prije uzimanja lijekova i prije aspiracije a muzevi samo prije aspiracije  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Uzas..nije mi nikad tocno u dan,i stvarno neznam kak bude to.Imam kontrolu 25.1.pa cu pitati sestre(jos su provjeriti da nebi slucajno i prije toga trebala)..Molim Boga da ukinu testiranje za ljekove do kad cu ja biti na redu..hehe..

----------


## Malaroza22

Najbolje ti je da ispitas sve sta te zanima. Meni je tocno ciklus 29 dana ali evo ovaj mjesec 35 tako da moze se desiti bilo kome da mu kasni ili dode ranije. Ali ajde nadam se da ce sve biti ok na kraju  :Wink:

----------


## mašnica

Kakvo je stanje u Petrovoj nakon potresa, jel znate jel sve radi normalno?

----------


## Medo2711

Sve radi normalno.Cure zasto si u naprijed ne uzmete ljekove i onda kad dobite testirate.Ili nedaju vise u naprijed ljekove?

----------


## Airad

Ja nisam cula za tu opciju da se tako moze..

----------


## mašnica

Jel znate jel Vrčić radi? Bio je na bolovanju mozda i na go.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja nisam cula za tu opciju da se tako moze..


Ja sam si uvijek uzima unaprijed trapiju da nemoram misliti kad cu dobiti.Ovako imam u frizideru spremno,i samo posaljem email u Petrovu da pocela sa terapijom.
Dr.Vrcic radio kad sam ja bila tamo prije Bozica.

----------


## Malaroza22

> Sve radi normalno.Cure zasto si u naprijed ne uzmete ljekove i onda kad dobite testirate.Ili nedaju vise u naprijed ljekove?


Prvi glas za ovo. Da sam znala prije. Jedino sada mozda to nece dati jer se moramo testirati prije uzimanja terapije ali vrijedi pitati  :Smile:  hvala ti  :Wink:

----------


## Medo2711

> Prvi glas za ovo. Da sam znala prije. Jedino sada mozda to nece dati jer se moramo testirati prije uzimanja terapije ali vrijedi pitati  hvala ti


Ja si tako uvijek uzmem...ja sam stara pacijentica pa se vec uhodala.haha,u 11 mj si uzela doma ljekove i pikala kad sam dobila..

----------


## Ivana2018

Ja uvijek moram doci 2dc vadit krv i onda tek znam da li krećem sa lijekovima i kojom dozom. Bilo bi super da se mogu dobit lijekovi unaprijed.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja uvijek moram doci 2dc vadit krv i onda tek znam da li krećem sa lijekovima i kojom dozom. Bilo bi super da se mogu dobit lijekovi unaprijed.


Znam i ostale cure su vec u naprijed znale doze i sve.Tako i ja.Samo se 2 dc.vadi fsh da nije visok.Ako je preko 13 ne uzimaju u postupak.Sad ovisi od dr.Nijednom nisam morala po terapiju.U naprijed pobila sve,jedino ako zafali dodem po to kad se ide na folikometriju...

----------


## Ivana2018

Ja vadim lh, fsh i progesteron.

----------


## mašnica

Stigla M i ocekuje me kod Vrčića histeroskopija konacno

----------


## mašnica

Zahvat u Petrovoj odgodjen jer je potresom ostecena operacijska sala...mozda odem ipak privatno na histeroskopiju vidjet cu

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Zahvat u Petrovoj odgodjen jer je potresom ostecena operacijska sala...mozda odem ipak privatno na histeroskopiju vidjet cu


Ček, ček, a postupci se dalje normalno rade? Nisam još u Petrovoj bila u postupku pa ne znam jel ta sala isto gdje se rade aspiracije i transferi ili? Sutra imam kontrolu, a idući ciklus bi trebali u postupak.

----------


## mašnica

To nazalost ne znam...rekli su mi da ovaj mjesec nema zahvata i oper. Idem privatno necu cekati vise

----------


## Ivana2018

Operacijska sala je u drugom dijelu zgrade.

----------


## Medo2711

> To nazalost ne znam...rekli su mi da ovaj mjesec nema zahvata i oper. Idem privatno necu cekati vise


Pogledaj si poliklinika Vili,tamo se ja spremam na histeroskopiju ali pregled.Oni su bar u zg najpovoljniji..

----------


## mašnica

Obavila sam u Repromedu.

----------


## Medo2711

> Obavila sam u Repromedu.


Super oni su odlicni.Kolegica mi isla tamo.Ali meni su nazalost malo preskupi. :Sad:

----------


## mašnica

Ne pitaj..u Hilarusu mi rekli jednu cijenu i platila 1500kn vide...dobro da sam imala. Ali Vrčić je odličan tako da mi nije žao. Nek sam konacno obavila.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Cure, kak ste kemijale s testovima na koronu? Ja sam na sto muka, jer se lijekovi dižu drugi dan i tad se mora donijeti negativan nalaz. Nisam iz Zagreba, u mojem gradu se uzorci uzimaju samo ujutro, što znači da taj dan kad dobijem menstruaciju neću moći otići na test, nego tek idući, a već taj bi trebala biti gore po lijekove. Uopće ne znam kak to izvesti, jer mi menstruacija može doći na planirani datum, ali i dva dana prije ili dva dana kasnije...

----------


## Airad

> Cure, kak ste kemijale s testovima na koronu? Ja sam na sto muka, jer se lijekovi dižu drugi dan i tad se mora donijeti negativan nalaz. Nisam iz Zagreba, u mojem gradu se uzorci uzimaju samo ujutro, što znači da taj dan kad dobijem menstruaciju neću moći otići na test, nego tek idući, a već taj bi trebala biti gore po lijekove. Uopće ne znam kak to izvesti, jer mi menstruacija može doći na planirani datum, ali i dva dana prije ili dva dana kasnije...


Nikako jos,ali to i mene muci,jer menga nikad ne stigne isto.opce neznam kak cu to izvesti,i kak je to moguce,u pon 25.1.idem na kontrolu i bas me zanima kaj ce mi reci.To je i meni sad najveca briga,uzas..

----------


## mašnica

Zqsto ne bi nazvale u Petrovu i pitale? Ja kad sam zvala oko histero stvarno su bili jako ljubazni i sve objasnili.

----------


## Airad

Ja u pon idem gore,pa podijelim info koje su dobit.

----------


## Airad

Cure,mene zvali da mi nece bit doktorice,nego da ce biti zamjena.A treba mi napisati plan stimulacije,rekla je sestra da ce mi to sve zamjena dati. Ponudila mi je i dr.termin kad ce biti doktorice,al rekla sam da netreba,tak da se nadam da ce sve biti ok sa zamjenom.

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Zqsto ne bi nazvale u Petrovu i pitale? Ja kad sam zvala oko histero stvarno su bili jako ljubazni i sve objasnili.


Dakle, pitala sam sestru gore kad me upisivala kak je to izvedivo, nije bila baš preljubazna, samo mi je rekla da na Fran Mihaljeviću isti dan dođu rezultati, pa reko, nisam iz Zagreba... i onda je samo rekla nek se raspitam.
Dogovorila sam se kod nas u ZZJZ da ću doći taj dan kad moram po lijekove, biti u prvoj turi i rezultati bi trebali biti do 11 gotovi. Kod nas sad nije problem uzimanja uzoraka, to mogu kroz dan kad god, ali je sad toliko manje testiranja da oni odvrte stroj ujutro u jednoj turi i kasnije im se ne isplati za manji broj opet paliti nego ti uzorci čekaju do idućeg dana. 
Tako da mi je ovo zapravo jedina opcija. Na put ću krenuti prije nalaza, pa se valjda nećemo okretati na naplatnima i stići do 12 dokad se, ako se ne varam, podižu lijekovi.

@Airad koje doktorice nema? 

I, da sve još malo začinim, uspjela sam sad 10 dana prije postupka zaradit urinarnu infekciju, prvu u životu... uopće mi nije jasno kako i nadam se da ću je uspjeti zaliječiti, imam osjećaj da sto gladnih godina čekam postupak...

Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Airad

Dr.Skrgatic nema do 4.2.

----------


## Malaroza22

> Ja u pon idem gore,pa podijelim info koje su dobit.


Kako je bilo danas? Jesi saznala nesto bitno?

----------


## Airad

Ok.cekala 1h,bila unutra 5 min,bila dr.na zamjeni.Izgledala je nekak nezainteresirano,nist me nije pitala oaim kolko traje menga,ime supruga i njegov nalaz.ovaj put necu primat gonale nego ovaleap,prvi put cujem..
Sto se tice testiranja na koronu prije ljekova,pitala sam kak je moguce to iskombinirat,pa je rekla sestra da cu osjetiti mozda kad cu dobiti,doviti prvo smeckasti iacjedak itd,da probam namjestiti,al da se nista nece dogoditi ako dodem i treci dan ciklusa po ljekove,samo da onda to javim,kao dal cu uspjeti doci po ljekove drugi il treci dan.

----------


## KajTeBriga

ajme pa to je super info! ja sad neplanirano idem sutra gore, zvali me na još jedan uzv jer imaju neku dilemu, budem se i ja tak probala dogovoriti, muči me zapravo ako sve padne za vikend pa sve ide sporije...

Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Malaroza22

Valjda cemo uspjeti to sve uskladiti. Znam kada sam isla u 9 mj na postupak prije aspiracije me sestra narucila na testiranje na rebro da li ce tako biti i kada lijekove podizemo ili ne?

----------


## Airad

To neznam,,ja cu probati obaviti sve u svojem gradu.

----------


## Airad

Cure,ima koja da je nedavno obavila test na covid u Varazdinu,prije uzimanja ljekova? Da podijeli info dal se moze dogovoriti s njima,i kak brzo dosu nalazi?

----------


## Ivy88

Neznam gdje da pitam..pa pisem vama..jucer imala aspiraciju...rekli samo koliko punktirano,terapija i da zovem za 2 dana...prosli put,prije 4 godine nakon punkcije odmah rekli da sam u hiperu,dali terapiju i da se javim mislim 8 dan ciklusa za uzv i da u tom ciklusu ce biti transfer...a da zovem lab.za razvijanje stanica i na kraju koliko ih je zamrznuto...dal koja ima iskustva kako to ide sad,nikakve info nedaju??

----------


## Malaroza22

Jel netko prosao postupak ovih dana? Jel sve ok u petrovoj? Ja se nekako nadam da ce ukinuti testiranje prije uzimanja ljekova jer je malo zarazenih al vidjeti cemo. Krecem za mj dana sa pikanjem do tada moze biti sve i svasta  :Smile:

----------


## Malaroza22

> Neznam gdje da pitam..pa pisem vama..jucer imala aspiraciju...rekli samo koliko punktirano,terapija i da zovem za 2 dana...prosli put,prije 4 godine nakon punkcije odmah rekli da sam u hiperu,dali terapiju i da se javim mislim 8 dan ciklusa za uzv i da u tom ciklusu ce biti transfer...a da zovem lab.za razvijanje stanica i na kraju koliko ih je zamrznuto...dal koja ima iskustva kako to ide sad,nikakve info nedaju??


Nisam bas shvatila koje je pitanje. Meni nisu dali nikakve informacije osim da se sve dobro razvija i da dodem 5 dan nakon aspiracije. Ne znam kako je bilo prije 4 godine i kakve informacije su tada davali

----------


## MrsIvy

Pozdrav cure, imam par pitanja. Trenutno se nalazim u Njemačkoj, a u 4 mjesecu imam zakazan postupak u Petrovoj. Doći ću za Uskrs pa ostati cijeli mjesec. E sad, problem je u tome što se dragi vraća raditi. Da ga ne vraćam taj dan kad on treba obaviti svoje, da li netko zna kakav je postupak za zamrzavanje sperme? Budući da on nema zdravstveno u Hrv, da li će nam to htjeti obaviti u Petrovoj i da li znate da li ima u Zagrebu netko tko to obavlja privatno?

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozdrav cure, imam par pitanja. Trenutno se nalazim u Njemačkoj, a u 4 mjesecu imam zakazan postupak u Petrovoj. Doći ću za Uskrs pa ostati cijeli mjesec. E sad, problem je u tome što se dragi vraća raditi. Da ga ne vraćam taj dan kad on treba obaviti svoje, da li netko zna kakav je postupak za zamrzavanje sperme? Budući da on nema zdravstveno u Hrv, da li će nam to htjeti obaviti u Petrovoj i da li znate da li ima u Zagrebu netko tko to obavlja privatno?


To kod nas ja mislim da nije dozvoljeno.Samo bolesnicima se zamrzava sperma na cuvanje.U Petrovoj traze svijeze sve.Tako da ce te morati biti taj dan u Petrovoj.

----------


## branca_i

Moguce je zamrzavanje sperme i na vlastiti zahtjev ako partner iz opravdanog razloga ne moze biti prisutan na dan punkcije (npr. pomorci...). Ovo je sigurno dopušteno kod nekih privatnih klinika, a za drzavne bolnice ne znam.

----------


## MrsIvy

Mozda još i bolje, da bar na taj dan bude prisutan. Makar bit će stresno : dragi, sutra brzo za zagreb, a ima 800 km. Jos ako će trebati test, u Stuttgartu ga mora napraviti za 140 eura.

----------


## Airad

Cure,imam problem..veliki.
Danas sam si uz orgalutran trebala dati 4 dozu ovaleapa po 225.i namjestim sve kak treba i pen zasteka i ode mi samo do 200,znaci dala sam si 25.ocito je greska u penu.otvorila sam ulozak i prazan je..neznam kak je to moguceeeee????
Vec sam si davala 4×225 ovaleapa i sve je bilo ok..Sutra u 7 idem gore(a bila sam i danas)i bas me zanima kaj budu rekli na to i kolko ce me to zeznuti. 
Da li je koja od vas bila u slicnoj situaciji??

----------


## Malaroza22

Airad jesi uspjela rijesiti? Jel sve proslo ok?

----------


## Airad

Ma niko nije nist komentirao posebno.Drugi dan se normalno piknula s novom dozom i to je to..

----------


## Airad

Moja beta iz drugog postupka je opet negativna.Znate mozda kak Petrova radi u ljetnim mjesecima 7,8 mj.dal je sve isto il mozda pauziraju zbog godisnjih?
Jer mislim da bi mi sljedeci postupak mogao biti tako u 7 il 8 mj.

----------


## Medo2711

> Moja beta iz drugog postupka je opet negativna.Znate mozda kak Petrova radi u ljetnim mjesecima 7,8 mj.dal je sve isto il mozda pauziraju zbog godisnjih?
> Jer mislim da bi mi sljedeci postupak mogao biti tako u 7 il 8 mj.


Rade cijelu godinu normalno to je njihov prednost.

----------


## Airad

Odlicno..
Jer mislim da sam procitala negdje na forumu da u 8 mj.primaju samo pacijentice s hepatitisom ili tako nesto..

----------


## Ivana2018

Rade normalno. Jedino što tada koriste godišnje. Ja sam kod prof Vrčića. U postupku sam bila u sedmom mjesecu i nisam ga bas puno viđala u tom periodu. Sada bi rađe pričekala kraj ljeta za krenut u postupak.

----------


## Inesz

Drage forumašice, ako imate zamrznute zametke,  završile ste svoj MPO put, te se susrećete s pitanjem - Što sa preostalim zametcima?
Poziv udruge RODA:
https://www.roda.hr/udruga/programi/...-zametaka.html

----------


## MarMa

Pozdrav svima! Molim vas za savjet: 
Započela sam MPO kod dr. Jurković, obavila sve nalaze krvi osim AMH kojeg mi greškom nisu "izvadili" unatoč internoj uputnici. U petak imam pregled kod dr. Ćorića zbog endometrioze pa me zanima trebam li imati i AMH nalaz za njega i ako da možete li mi dati savjet da li da ujutro idem u Petrovu u laboratorij vaditi krv ili da ipak izvadim privatno? Pitam jer sumnjam da će mi od sutra do petka nalaz AMH biti gotov u Petrovoj.  :No:  
Unaprijed hvala i pozdrav!

----------


## Airad

Curke sa nazalost,frisko negativnom betom..kad ste narucene na kontrolu.
Ja teeeeek 24.5.  :Sad:

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozdrav svima! Molim vas za savjet: 
> Započela sam MPO kod dr. Jurković, obavila sve nalaze krvi osim AMH kojeg mi greškom nisu "izvadili" unatoč internoj uputnici. U petak imam pregled kod dr. Ćorića zbog endometrioze pa me zanima trebam li imati i AMH nalaz za njega i ako da možete li mi dati savjet da li da ujutro idem u Petrovu u laboratorij vaditi krv ili da ipak izvadim privatno? Pitam jer sumnjam da će mi od sutra do petka nalaz AMH biti gotov u Petrovoj.  
> Unaprijed hvala i pozdrav!


Bilo bi dobro da imas,da se vidi istrosenost jajnih stanica.Bolje ti je privatno jer imas odmah nalaz.Amh neznam dal ce ti u Petrovoj biti gotovo.Ja sam isto kod dr.Jurkovic.

----------


## Medo2711

> Curke sa nazalost,frisko negativnom betom..kad ste narucene na kontrolu.
> Ja teeeeek 24.5.


Zao mi je,sad se odmori.Ubaci vitamine,nako trebas cekat 3 mj od stimulativnog.Ili je ovo bio et?

----------


## Airad

Stimulirani ICSI je bio..Ma ja bi cim prije ,naravno..heheh..
Koje vitamine prepOrucujete?

----------


## Medo2711

> Stimulirani ICSI je bio..Ma ja bi cim prije ,naravno..heheh..
> Koje vitamine prepOrucujete?


Oni nedaju prije 3 mj nista.Samo prirodni moze jedan za drugim.Maticnu mlijec obavezno od pcelara(znam da je skupa)---- on ima najpovoljnije cijene,obavezno folnu kiselinu(aktivnu),neke trudnicke vitamine za planiranje trudnoce.Mojoj frendici ova kombinacija bila dobitna.Pa ne skodi pokusati. :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Minimalno sve uzimat 3 mj,i prije postupka obavezno sve prestati piti.jer nije dobro dizat imunitet za et ili fet.

----------


## MarMa

> Bilo bi dobro da imas,da se vidi istrosenost jajnih stanica.Bolje ti je privatno jer imas odmah nalaz.Amh neznam dal ce ti u Petrovoj biti gotovo.Ja sam isto kod dr.Jurkovic.


Pregled kod dr. Ćorića za endometriozu mi je otkazan (slomio je ruku) i tek za mjesec dana da zovem za novi termin. Vadila sam AMH ipak u Petrovoj (kako je pregled otkazan onda mi nalaz nije hitan). Poslala sam upit dr. Jurković (ne komunicira telefonom, nego sestra proslijedi e-mail) mogu li pregled obaviti kod nekog drugog liječnika, a sve radi uštede vremena. Evo već 5 dana čekam odgovor. 

Bila bih jako zahvalna za svaki savjet vezano za dr. Jurković i Petrovu općenito: prvi pregled je bio super, sve je lijepo objasnila, drugi pregled mi je obavila u 2 minute, cijelo to vrijeme je pričala s nekom curom na stažu o izboru škole i želi li biti medicinska sestra ili nešto drugo, čudila se mojem kratkom ciklusu, samo promrljala da odem kod Ćorića i to je to. Taj pregled je bio 24.2. Do danas nema pomaka. 
Ja sam obavila sve nalaze krvi, partner spermiogram. 

Zanima me je li to sve uobičajeno pa da samo čekam dok me se ne sjete ili bih trebala upirati, zvati, gnjaviti? Ili otići privatno?
Imam 39 godina, endometriozu na lijevom jajniku, jako kratke cikluse (istrošene jajne stanice)...

Ne znam što da radim, a u Petrovoj ne mogu doći ni nikakve informacije.  :Sad:  :Confused:

----------


## Airad

Ja cu ici prije sljedeceg postupka kod endokrinologa,da mi mozete reci sto mogu ocekivati na toj kontroli?

----------


## Malaroza22

Bok cure, imala sam aspiraciju i rekli su mi da ne idem odmah na transfer nego da ce zamrznuti jer mi je visok progesteron. Mislila sam da mora biti visok i da je to dobro. Jel netko imao slicnu situaciju? Moram sutra zvati da vidim kako napreduju. 
Znaci ako ne idem za 5 dana na transfer onda se moram javiti svojoj doktorici da vidimo kada ce biti transfer? Nisam nikada imala postupak sa smrzalicama pa ne znam proceduru  :Sad:

----------


## Medo2711

[QUOTE=Malaroza22;3203255]Bok cure, imala sam aspiraciju i rekli su mi da ne idem odmah na transfer nego da ce zamrznuti jer mi je visok progesteron. Mislila sam da mora biti visok i da je to dobro. Jel netko imao slicnu situaciju? Moram sutra zvati da vidim kako napreduju. 
Znaci ako ne idem za 5 dana na transfer onda se moram javiti svojoj doktorici da vidimo kada ce biti transfer? Nisam nikada imala postupak sa smrzalicama pa ne znam 
Nije dobro da je povisen,bolje da ti je odgoden.Javi se emailom za dalji dogovor.Mozes odmah sljedeci ciklus ako ce biti progesteron dobar.Sretno

----------


## coco11

Pozdrav drage curke,

Nova sam u grupi , ne samo u grupi nego u svemu skupa.
Uglavnom situacija je sljedeća:
spermiogram uredan, moji svi hormoni uredni, problem su jajovodi , jedan je već odstranjen ,a drugi je totalno začepljen dakle nefunkcionalan.

Još čekam briseve i papu , pa nakon toga trebam dobiti datum termina kod dr. Jurković za dogovor za MPO.

Zanima me kakva su vaša iskustva, koliko se čeka uopće na prvi termin i kakva je daljnja procedura?
Također kakva su iskustva kod nevjenčanih parova, da li je istina kao što sam čula da ide nešto sporije zbog nekih dodatnih odlazaka u ZG?
Isto tako ima li ovdje cura koje su imale kao i ja isključivo fizički problem i kakva su njihova iskustva?
Nalaz spermiograma je iz 11 mjeseca, treba li novi ili se mora odraditi gore kad se dođe?

Znam da sam Vas sve skupa zatrpala sa pitanjima , ali vjerovatno ću ih imati još  :Smile: 

Hvala svima  :Smile:

----------


## Malaroza22

Hvala ti na odgovoru. Poslala sam mail na med.sestre ali u petak tek zovem da vidim da li ce ostati ista. Samo se nadam da me nece naruciti za tri mjeseca  :Sad:

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozdrav drage curke,
> 
> Nova sam u grupi , ne samo u grupi nego u svemu skupa.
> Uglavnom situacija je sljedeća:
> spermiogram uredan, moji svi hormoni uredni, problem su jajovodi , jedan je već odstranjen ,a drugi je totalno začepljen dakle nefunkcionalan.
> 
> Još čekam briseve i papu , pa nakon toga trebam dobiti datum termina kod dr. Jurković za dogovor za MPO.
> 
> Zanima me kakva su vaša iskustva, koliko se čeka uopće na prvi termin i kakva je daljnja procedura?
> ...


Odmah se naruci na konzultacije,uzmes d1 ako nemas vec.Na konzultacije mjesec dana.Ako si radila briseve i papu u Petrovoj gotovo ti sve manje od 14 dana.Nalaz spermiograma nemoras ponavljati jer je uredan.Jedino ako hocete zbog sebe.Moras imati potvrdu od javnog biljeznika da zivite izvanbracne zajednice.To ti obavezno treba,bez toga nema postupka kao i markeri isto.Dobit ces popis sta sve trebas od papira.Sretno

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala ti na odgovoru. Poslala sam mail na med.sestre ali u petak tek zovem da vidim da li ce ostati ista. Samo se nadam da me nece naruciti za tri mjeseca


Kad saznas u petak koliko imas jajnih,odmah se naruci emailom na fet.Stavit ce te sljedeci mj,mozda ce te opet traziti da izvadis progesteron.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Cure, pitanje vezano za davanje muškog uzorka kod IVF-a, znam da je u Petrovoj praksa da se nosi od doma, a što s nama koji nismo u Zg? Nama treba sat i 20, sat i pol do bolnice, u uvjetima kad je u prometu sve ok, ja iskreno ne bih riskirala. A i ostala sam prilično šokirana kad sam čekala nedavno na uzv pa je sestra objašnjavala jednom dečku da mu je kraj ulaznih vrata wc. Jel stvarno moguće da najveća klinika u Hrvatskoj za humanu reprodukciju nema jednu prostorijicu za to? Pa ja sam jednom išla u taj wc, vrata se nisu dala zaključati! 
Oprostite, krenula sam danas sa stimulacijom pa sam malo nabrijana, i naravno da nitko ne živi u iluziji da će ga tamo dočekati kožna fotelja i hrpa pornjave, da prostite, ali opcija davanja ejakulata u wc-u je jako daleko od nečeg što možemo zvati humanim...

Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Malaroza22

> Kad saznas u petak koliko imas jajnih,odmah se naruci emailom na fet.Stavit ce te sljedeci mj,mozda ce te opet traziti da izvadis progesteron.


Hvala. Tako cu napraviti  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, pitanje vezano za davanje muškog uzorka kod IVF-a, znam da je u Petrovoj praksa da se nosi od doma, a što s nama koji nismo u Zg? Nama treba sat i 20, sat i pol do bolnice, u uvjetima kad je u prometu sve ok, ja iskreno ne bih riskirala. A i ostala sam prilično šokirana kad sam čekala nedavno na uzv pa je sestra objašnjavala jednom dečku da mu je kraj ulaznih vrata wc. Jel stvarno moguće da najveća klinika u Hrvatskoj za humanu reprodukciju nema jednu prostorijicu za to? Pa ja sam jednom išla u taj wc, vrata se nisu dala zaključati! 
> Oprostite, krenula sam danas sa stimulacijom pa sam malo nabrijana, i naravno da nitko ne živi u iluziji da će ga tamo dočekati kožna fotelja i hrpa pornjave, da prostite, ali opcija davanja ejakulata u wc-u je jako daleko od nečeg što možemo zvati humanim...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk


Ne nosi se od doma,tamo se dalje prije pukcije.Ima posebna soba tamo.Ako bas mu bed onda se nosi,ali to vrijedi zagreb 45 min max.

----------


## Malaroza22

> Cure, pitanje vezano za davanje muškog uzorka kod IVF-a, znam da je u Petrovoj praksa da se nosi od doma, a što s nama koji nismo u Zg? Nama treba sat i 20, sat i pol do bolnice, u uvjetima kad je u prometu sve ok, ja iskreno ne bih riskirala. A i ostala sam prilično šokirana kad sam čekala nedavno na uzv pa je sestra objašnjavala jednom dečku da mu je kraj ulaznih vrata wc. Jel stvarno moguće da najveća klinika u Hrvatskoj za humanu reprodukciju nema jednu prostorijicu za to? Pa ja sam jednom išla u taj wc, vrata se nisu dala zaključati! 
> Oprostite, krenula sam danas sa stimulacijom pa sam malo nabrijana, i naravno da nitko ne živi u iluziji da će ga tamo dočekati kožna fotelja i hrpa pornjave, da prostite, ali opcija davanja ejakulata u wc-u je jako daleko od nečeg što možemo zvati humanim...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk


Kada sam prije 4 godine isla na inseminaciju tamo gdje je onaj dio gdje idemo na ivf (novi dio) sa bijelim kliznim vratima  :Smile:  je suprug dao uzorak u jednoj sobici. Ne znam koji je sadrzaj te sobe  :Razz:  ali isto mi nije jasno ako sada i suprug mora na testiranje za covid prije aspiracije zasto onda u situacijama kada netko zivi izvan Zagreba ne dozvole da uzorak da u toj sobi a ne u wc-u  :Sad: 
Ali tko zna kakvi su propisi radi korone

----------


## Medo2711

> Kada sam prije 4 godine isla na inseminaciju tamo gdje je onaj dio gdje idemo na ivf (novi dio) sa bijelim kliznim vratima  je suprug dao uzorak u jednoj sobici. Ne znam koji je sadrzaj te sobe  ali isto mi nije jasno ako sada i suprug mora na testiranje za covid prije aspiracije zasto onda u situacijama kada netko zivi izvan Zagreba ne dozvole da uzorak da u toj sobi a ne u wc-u 
> Ali tko zna kakvi su propisi radi korone


U sobi nema nista,samo fotelja.To neznam kako sad zbog corone.Ali mi je logicno da tamo da uzorak.Pitaj preko email ivf sestre bas.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Budem ih pitala na uzv idući tjedan, ali prije koji tjedan je sestra jednog dečka poslala u wc. Očito je to zbog korone, mada i to ne razumijem jer moraju donijeti negativan test. Da se razumijemo, nije ni wc smak svijeta, ali kak smo sad prvi put u postupku u Petrovoj, stvarno me ostavilo bez teksta da bolnica nema prostorijicu za to. Hvala na pojašnjenju da ipak ima  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Medo2711

> Budem ih pitala na uzv idući tjedan, ali prije koji tjedan je sestra jednog dečka poslala u wc. Očito je to zbog korone, mada i to ne razumijem jer moraju donijeti negativan test. Da se razumijemo, nije ni wc smak svijeta, ali kak smo sad prvi put u postupku u Petrovoj, stvarno me ostavilo bez teksta da bolnica nema prostorijicu za to. Hvala na pojašnjenju da ipak ima 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk


Stanite po putu u neku sumicu i rijesen problem.  :Very Happy: ...malo sale

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Stanite po putu u neku sumicu i rijesen problem. ...malo sale


ahahah, vidiš vidiš, nije mi palo na pamet! i treba se malo zezati, izludjet ćemo svi od ovoga  :Wink: 

Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Medo2711

> ahahah, vidiš vidiš, nije mi palo na pamet! i treba se malo zezati, izludjet ćemo svi od ovoga 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk


Mogu mislit,sve zbog corone.Treba i njih tamo malo stisnuti i kakvo je to ponasanje.Kad ima lijepo soba i sve je po mjerama...ludiooo  :Undecided:

----------


## Airad

Ja sam bila na punkciji 24.2. i onda je trebalo uzorak nosit od doma..kaj sad se treba tam davat? Mozda nisu znali da treba od doma nosit pa ga kao poslala u wc..

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ma, nisam sve pohvatala, ali činilo mi se kao da se prolilo ono što su donijeli od doma, ili nešto s tim nije bilo u redu - zamisli peh - pa ga je poslala u wc po drugi. Ali nošenje od doma ionako ima smisla samo za one koji su blizu bolnici, mi putujemo i ne vjerujem da nam je to opcija.

----------


## Airad

I mi imamo kojih 1h,sat i pol do bolnice,al uspjelo se oploditi i tako..al svejedno je to dodatni stres samo.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Evo update, i mi smo nosili od doma, zamota se u alufoliju, pa u topli ručnik i sve skupa u termo torbicu, sad čekamo da čujemo kakav će biti ishod [emoji846]

Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## root1234

Pozdrav svima! Da li je neko tu da, nakon punkcije i neuspijele oplodnje js, nije dobio otpusno pismo? Vec je proslo vise od mjesec dana i uporno zovem da mi ga posalju, a njihov odgovor je da je to do doktora..? U nedjelju sam ponovno slala email s upitom i sad vise niti ne odgovaraju...
Koliko je bilo potrebno dvi dobijete otpusno pismo? 

Cure kazu da u drugim bolnicama dobiju odmah po zavrsetku postupka.

----------


## Malaroza22

Bok, i ja sam svaki puta odmah dobila otpusno pri zavrsetku postupka. Kod kojeg si doktora?

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozdrav svima! Da li je neko tu da, nakon punkcije i neuspijele oplodnje js, nije dobio otpusno pismo? Vec je proslo vise od mjesec dana i uporno zovem da mi ga posalju, a njihov odgovor je da je to do doktora..? U nedjelju sam ponovno slala email s upitom i sad vise niti ne odgovaraju...
> Koliko je bilo potrebno dvi dobijete otpusno pismo? 
> 
> Cure kazu da u drugim bolnicama dobiju odmah po zavrsetku postupka.


Ako ti treba zbog uputnice,reci gin da nije gotov.Naruci se na kozultacije,dr ce ti isprintati tamo.Jer imaju sve u kompu.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ja isto nisam dobila otpusno i baš me to jako začudilo, u bolnici gdje smo bili prije smo fino poslije transfera sjeli kod doktorice/doktora, sve prošli još jednom i izašla sam iz ordinacije s otpusnim, ovo sad nigdje nitko ništa. Ni putni nismo uspjeli ovjeriti jer je bila nedjelja. Nama nije uspjelo, nemamo ni smrznuto ništa i na iduće konzultacije smo naručeni tek u sedmom mjesecu, postupak u rujnu, užasno mi je to sve dugo. Ali sigurno se neću voziti u Zagreb samo po otpusno.

----------


## Airad

Evo ja sam prvi put dobila odma po zabrsetku transfera otpusno,a drugi put je transfer bio u subotu pa nije bilo skoro nikoga i bilo mi je receno da se javim na mail ivf i trazim otpusno i da ce mi doci mailom kroz par dana,medutim nije.Zvala sam 2 puta i slala 2,3 maila pa su rekle sestre da nek jos jedan mail posaljem i trazim otpusno,da ce one proslijediti doktorici,i onda je doslo. Sva sreca pa mi je ginic razuman i otvorio mi bolovanje na rijec,pa sam mu kasnije samo otpusno.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Vidiš, da niste tu pokrenule temu ja bih mislila da je ovo skroz normalno. Srećom sam imala stari godišnji pa bolovanje nisam morala otvarati, a i razumnu ginekologicu koja mi je i bez toga otvorila novu uputnicu pa mi nije bila panika. Ali budem im svakako pisala i mail da mi to pošalju, ovako će ispasti da u postupku nismo ni bili...

----------


## Ivana2018

Ja sam imala transfer 19.03. Isto par puta tražila otpusno pismo ali ga nisam dobila. Bolovanje dobila isto na riječ. A kada sam transfer imala vikendom insistirala sam da mi ovjere putni i onda ga je sestra Brigita ovjerila.
Ne kužim kako im to može biti praksa sa otpusnim pismima.

----------


## root1234

Kod dr Vr čića. Ne znam sta bi vam rekla na moje iskustvo tu....evo zovem uporno da mi posalju otpusno pismo i dokumentaciju i idem u drugu kliniku. 
Bio nam je prvi put ali ocito nije bilo najbolje rjesenje zaobići TESAu, koju je androlog preporucio! Inace dijagnoza teska oligoasthenozoospermia i androlog je rekao da nebi trebalo biti problema s IVFom ali da u obzir dolazi samo taj postupak dobivanja sperme. A doktor je smatrao da nema potrebe za TESAom i eto... Nismo dosli ni do transfera... 

Ja i dalje ne dobivam otpusno pismo..

----------


## Malaroza22

Sad malo citam i nije mi jasno ovo bolovanje. Isla sam na 3 postupka do sada i nikada nisam uzimala bolovanje ali sada u 6 mj planiram na FET i uzela bi bolovanje jer je ludnica na poslu a mozda uspije ako se maknem od svega. Pa sad me zanima da li mi bolovanje pise ginekolog ili doktorica opce prakse?

----------


## Ivana2018

Za postupak ti bolovanje daje ginekolog

----------


## Maštalica

Pozdrav cure,
Potpuno sam nova na forumu. Čitala sam dosta starih postova ali vidim da je u zadnje vrijeme tema malo utihnula a ja bi rado neke svježije informacije. 

Dobila sam uputnicu od ginića za prvi pregled te preporuku da se naručim u Merkur ili Petrovu,  nekako više naginjem prema Petrovi pa me zanima preporuka nekog liječnika kud najbolje krenuti?

Spermiogram nam je dobar, no moj nalaz od hormona nije pa idemo čuti u Zg koje su preporuke za dalje. 

Zanima me dali se trebamo testirati oboje ukoliko na prvi pregled idemo zajedno? Inače smo procijepljeni prvom dozom pa sad neznam dali je ipak potreban test? 

Svašta sam ja sad tu napisala, bilo bi mi drago da se javi netko tko trenutno prolazi neke takve slične stvari pa da se podružimo malo i popričamo

----------


## Malaroza22

Curke da li netko zna da li je pametno cijepiti se ako idemo u postupak? Ili ako se cijepimo koliko vremena mora proci do postupka?

----------


## Malaroza22

Mislim na cijepljenje protiv covida  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Mislim na cijepljenje protiv covida


3 mj mora proci,tako sam ja dobila upute

----------


## Maštalica

> Pozdrav cure,
> Potpuno sam nova na forumu. Čitala sam dosta starih postova ali vidim da je u zadnje vrijeme tema malo utihnula a ja bi rado neke svježije informacije. 
> 
> Dobila sam uputnicu od ginića za prvi pregled te preporuku da se naručim u Merkur ili Petrovu,  nekako više naginjem prema Petrovi pa me zanima preporuka nekog liječnika kud najbolje krenuti?
> 
> Spermiogram nam je dobar, no moj nalaz od hormona nije pa idemo čuti u Zg koje su preporuke za dalje. 
> 
> Zanima me dali se trebamo testirati oboje ukoliko na prvi pregled idemo zajedno? Inače smo procijepljeni prvom dozom pa sad neznam dali je ipak potreban test? 
> 
> Svašta sam ja sad tu napisala, bilo bi mi drago da se javi netko tko trenutno prolazi neke takve slične stvari pa da se podružimo malo i popričamo


Vidim da je moja poruka otišla gore jer sam čekala na odobrenje za nju pa ju vjerojatno nitko nije ni primjetio...
Dobila sam termin u međuvremenu u srpnju u Petrovoj

----------


## Airad

> Curke da li netko zna da li je pametno cijepiti se ako idemo u postupak? Ili ako se cijepimo koliko vremena mora proci do postupka?


Meni je u ponedjeljak doktorica rekla da treba proci bar 10 dana do 2 tjedna od druge doze prije postupka.

----------


## Airad

Moj update je da idem u treci postupak u 6/21..treca sreca ce biti,mora  :Smile:  I ovaj put mijenjaju terapiju,sad cu si pikati pergoveris,imate iskustva kakva sa tim lijekom?

----------


## Malaroza22

> Moj update je da idem u treci postupak u 6/21..treca sreca ce biti,mora  I ovaj put mijenjaju terapiju,sad cu si pikati pergoveris,imate iskustva kakva sa tim lijekom?


Nemam iskustva sa tim lijekom ali zelim ti da stvarno bude treca sreca  :Wink:

----------


## katka22

Cure drage...
U posljednjih par stranica ne vidim nickove koje sam ostavila ovdje zadnji put kad sam pisala pa se iskreno nadam da ste sve preselile na sretnije teme... 
Mene zanima kakvo je stanje u Petrovoj s obzirom na covid situaciju?
Razmišljam o FET-u preostalih embrija pa čisto da znam što me čeka...

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure drage...
> U posljednjih par stranica ne vidim nickove koje sam ostavila ovdje zadnji put kad sam pisala pa se iskreno nadam da ste sve preselile na sretnije teme... 
> Mene zanima kakvo je stanje u Petrovoj s obzirom na covid situaciju?
> Razmišljam o FET-u preostalih embrija pa čisto da znam što me čeka...


Stanje ti je normalno.Sve ide svojim tokom.. :Smile:

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ja sam i dalje tu  :kettlebell:  čekam kontrolni pregled u srpnju i novi postupak na jesen... imam osjećaj da već 4 godine samo čekamo  :Raspa:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja sam i dalje tu  čekam kontrolni pregled u srpnju i novi postupak na jesen... imam osjećaj da već 4 godine samo čekamo


A znam sve se to oduzi uzasno..sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Curke,hitno trebam pomoc..Nisam si podigla nove utrogestan jer sam imala 2 kutije od proslog puta i sad sam vidjela da je rok valjanosti 06/2021..
Da li mi je to sigurno koristiti jos do ponedjeljka??? Poludit cu..

----------


## Munkica

Ok je to. Ne istjece rok 31.5. u ponoc  :Smile:

----------


## Airad



----------


## Airad

Heheheh..hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Vjerojatno su sasvim OK i još pol godine iza toga...ali 06/2021 ti uključuje i cijeli 6.mj.

----------


## Airad

Pa da,tako nekako i ja mislim,al reko..cisto da cujem vasa misljenja.
Hvala.

----------


## Airad

Sto mislite,da li mogu voziti auto poslje transfera ,put je dugacak 1h? Muz me nikako ne moze voziti,pa bi isla sama sa svojim autom,al neznam koje su preporuke..

----------


## Munkica

Mozes voziti i raditi sve sto inace radis. Jedino bi bilo dobro se suzdrzati od orgazama 4-5 dana.

----------


## Airad

Imam pitanje.
Na koliko prirodnih postupka imam pravo preko HZZO? 
To bi vjerojatno bio ICSI u prirodnom jer je spermio losiji..
Dr.je rekla da ako sad ne uspije da bi ona da probamo prirodni.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Dva prirodna i četiri stimulirana.

----------


## Airad

Hvala

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala


U Petrovoj mozes na prirodne koliko hoces..dok dobijes uputnicu mozes ici...nema bas pravila...dobila info od pticice

----------


## Airad

Izvrsno..heheh

----------


## Medo2711

> Izvrsno..heheh


Ako imas dobru gin koja ti daje D1 sta te briga.Idi na prirodne,uvijek mozes odgoditi za drugi mj.Ako nemas puno folikula.Sve ti kod nas puno rupa u zakonu.

----------


## Maštalica

Cure, ima kakve veze dali za prvi, prvi pregled imamo menstruaciju ili ne?

----------


## Inesz

Maštalice, dobro došla na forum!  :Smile: 
Normalno je obavljati pregled za vrijeme menstrualnog krvarenja.
Ne brini.

----------


## Airad

Imam pitanjce za iskusne cure u prirodnim postupcima  :Smile: 
Jucer navecer sam primila stoperici,a tokom dana sam primjetila plodnu sluz kakva bude za vrijeme ovulacije.Folikul je bio 20mm,endo 8.
Da li ima nade da je jos tu ili smo zakasnili?

----------


## Tamara@

> Imam pitanjce za iskusne cure u prirodnim postupcima 
> Jucer navecer sam primila stoperici,a tokom dana sam primjetila plodnu sluz kakva bude za vrijeme ovulacije.Folikul je bio 20mm,endo 8.
> Da li ima nade da je jos tu ili smo zakasnili?


Iako mi ne zvuči optimistično, ne možeš znati, moguće ali ne mora biti. Ja sam dva puta osjetila tipičnu ovulacijsku bol ali nije "pobjegla" stanica. A pak druga dva puta opet ta bol - i "pobjegla" stanica. Nakon 5 prirodnjaka naučila sam da pravila nema. Jedan put dobijem štopericu na 16 mm 10dc i ništa od toga.. A drugi put isto na 16 mm 12dc i dobijem savršenu zrelu stanicu. Lutrija. Pripremi se na oba scenarija.

----------


## Medo2711

> Imam pitanjce za iskusne cure u prirodnim postupcima 
> Jucer navecer sam primila stoperici,a tokom dana sam primjetila plodnu sluz kakva bude za vrijeme ovulacije.Folikul je bio 20mm,endo 8.
> Da li ima nade da je jos tu ili smo zakasnili?


Meni tako bude uvijek kad sad dobivala stopericu.Tako da se ja nebi zabrinjavala  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Da,znam da je lutrija,i od pocetka sam sama sebi govorila da je cudo ako uopce bude punkcije,al svejedno kad si tako blizu,ti je zao da pobjegne.Jos vise jer nisam iz Zga i moram dan ranije putovat i tamo spavat,zbog uzorka da nije bas star sat i pol..
Sluz je bila taj dan popodne prije stoperice.a danas me bolucka i lijevo i desno,tako da,vidjet cu sve sutra.Svejedno hvala,malo ste me umirile  :Smile:

----------


## Tamara@

Uf.. da, kužim te. Za postupke u prirodnom ciklusu je baš nezgodno kad si daleko. Ja živim blizu bolnice pa bez problema vrtim prirodnjake. To je velika stavka. Ali da te ohrabrim.. ne znam koje su ti dijagnoze no meni prirodnjaci (kad uspijem uhvatiti stanicu) daju daleko kvalitetnije stanice. Jedino sam s embrijem iz prirodnog ciklusa uspjela doći do implantacije (nije dobro završilo ali to je druga priča). Sretno!

----------


## Airad

Evo bas me zanima kako ce proci.
Javim vam kako ce proci sutra

----------


## Airad

Evo bilo je punkcije,dobili jednu stanicu.Iznenadena sam,supeeer.

----------


## Inesz

Airad,
sretno!
Baš mislim - ovo je postupak za tvoju trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Inesz,hvala..rijeci ti se pozlatile :Smile:

----------


## ivana1988

Cure da li znate kojim danima radi Dr. Vrčić u ambulanti ?  Hvala

----------


## Ivana2018

Utorkom ima ambulantu

----------


## Airad

Ja sam u soku,imam sutra cak transfer,prirodni postupak  :Smile:

----------


## Malaroza22

Curke da li netko zna ako idem na FET da li moram opet donjeti nalaze pape,brisevi, markeri ne stariji od godine dana i 6 mj? Ili mi to ne treba za FET?
Imala sqm punkciju u 3 mj a isla bi na FET u 9 a u 7 mi je od pape bilo godinu dana

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja sam u soku,imam sutra cak transfer,prirodni postupak


Cestitam

----------


## Tamara@

> Ja sam u soku,imam sutra cak transfer,prirodni postupak


Bravo! Rekla sam ti, prirodnjaci su teški za doći do stanice ali onda znaju ugodno iznenaditi po pitanju kvalitete.. 
Držim fige da je to pravi embrij :Smile:

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Ja sam u soku,imam sutra cak transfer,prirodni postupak


super vijesti!!! držim fige na najjače!
pitanjce za nas koji očekujemo postupak, na kontroli u srpnju mi je doktorica bila govorila da postoji mogućnost da cijepljeni s dvije doze neće morati raditi test na početku ciklusa, ali pretpostavljam da se i dalje moramo testirati?

----------


## Malaroza22

Sto se tice cijepljenja pitala sam da li se trebam testirati ako idem na FET odgovor je bio da ne samo treb covid putovnica/potvrda. Tako da pretpostavljam da svi cijepljeni ne trebaju na testiranje

----------


## KajTeBriga

super vijesti! budem još sa sestrama provjerila kroz koji dan kad skupim sve nalaze

----------


## Airad

> Bravo! Rekla sam ti, prirodnjaci su teški za doći do stanice ali onda znaju ugodno iznenaditi po pitanju kvalitete.. 
> Držim fige da je to pravi embrij


Ko ce ga znati  :Smile: Bas me zanima kakav je zametak,makar do sad (3 transfera)nikad nisam znala koliko stanicni je..
hvala svimaaa..

----------


## Inesz

Airad,
sretno sutra i da svi poskočimo od sreće za 2 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ko ce ga znati Bas me zanima kakav je zametak,makar do sad (3 transfera)nikad nisam znala koliko stanicni je..
> hvala svimaaa..


Sta ne pise u otpusnom pismu...drzim ti fige.Jedna ali vrijedna.To je to  :Kiss:

----------


## Maštalica

Airad ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## Paulina Marina

Pozdrav svima! Molim pomoć ... Trebam preporuku za gin za potpomognutu oplodnju u Petrovoj. Imala sam jedan bezuspješni postupak koji je vodio dr. Kisić. Htjela bih se prebaciti kod nekog drugog ...

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozdrav svima! Molim pomoć ... Trebam preporuku za gin za potpomognutu oplodnju u Petrovoj. Imala sam jedan bezuspješni postupak koji je vodio dr. Kisić. Htjela bih se prebaciti kod nekog drugog ...


Svi su ti tamo dobri,za tog dr sam cula jedino  lose komentare tako.Kod kog se prebacis dobro si izabrala.Imas Jurkovic ja sam kod nje,dr.Sprem bila kod nje ali ja nisam kliknula.To je sad osobna stvar,zena radi vrhunski.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Cure, bok, meni je nakon postupka ovaj mjesec odgođen transfer za idući ciklus, kakva je procedura za FET, kad se treba javiti? Pisala sam sestrama, ali ne odgovaraju...
Aha, i ako nekome bude korisna informacija, otprije koji mjesec humana više ne radi nedjeljom.

----------


## KajTeBriga

riješeno!

----------


## Ivana2018

Kakva je situacija sada sa testiranjem za one koji nisu cijepljeni?

----------


## KajTeBriga

To ne znam, mi smo cijepljeni i morali smo samo prije postupka poslati COVID-potvrde, nismo se morali nijednom testirati.

----------


## Airad

Molim vas dal tko ima mail od lane skrgatic? 

Ps.moj prirodnjak nije uspio.

----------


## KajTeBriga

airad, žao mi je  :Sad:  imaš još postupaka? 
(nemam mail od doktorice i moram priznati da mi jako u Petrovoj nedostaje ta komunikacija s liječnikom)

----------


## Airad

Imam jos 1 stimulirani i 1 prirodnjak.
Al na kontroli cu ju pitat dal se moze u prirodnjake stalno ako ti kupis recimo stopericu..to bi bilo odlicno.

----------


## KajTeBriga

ja imam još sve prirodne i ispucala sam treći stimulirani, čekam fet ali nisu baš obećavajući zameci pa se ne nadam previše... odlučili smo da dalje idemo privatno, vrijeme mi curi a ishod postupaka svaki put sve gori. Odnosno, krivo sam se izrazila, ne dolazi do željenog ishoda, a naš 'materijal' je sve gori

----------


## Airad

Da,i mi cemo vjerojatno privatno ako ovi besplatni ne upale..makar se nadam da necemo trebati jer neznam od kud cemo uzeti novce..uzas.Sretno nam svima..

----------


## Airad

Cure,da li ste cjepljene?i kojim cjepivom? 
Neznam koje da uzmem  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure,da li ste cjepljene?i kojim cjepivom? 
> Neznam koje da uzmem


Pfaizer  :Smile:

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ja sam A-Z

----------


## Airad

Hmm..sutra idem na kontolu..i nadam se da cu se sjetiti pitati dr. sto preporucuje.
Hvala Vam svejedno.

----------


## Airad

Evo opet mene.Ovaj put sa skroz drugim pitanjem.
Da li je tko od vas ispucao sve besplatne postupke,i ipak dalje nastavio ljecenje u Petrovoj,uz placanje?
Jer mi je doktorica rekla da mogu nastaviti ljecenje kod njih,da su svakako povoljniji od privatnih poliklinika.

Moje pitanje je,koliko povoljniji  :Smile:  ?
Dal to znaci da bi u prirodnom onda platila samo stopericu?

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo opet mene.Ovaj put sa skroz drugim pitanjem.
> Da li je tko od vas ispucao sve besplatne postupke,i ipak dalje nastavio ljecenje u Petrovoj,uz placanje?
> Jer mi je doktorica rekla da mogu nastaviti ljecenje kod njih,da su svakako povoljniji od privatnih poliklinika.
> 
> Moje pitanje je,koliko povoljniji  ?
> Dal to znaci da bi u prirodnom onda platila samo stopericu?


Nebi ti znala odg.Ali znam da prirodne mozes na uputnicu koliko hoces.Ovisi o tvom gin jel ti hoce dati.Ta info je ispod pulta se veli  :Smile:

----------


## Airad

Hmm..znaci to bi ja kao trebala dogovoriti s svojim ginekologom?pa reci u petrovoj da imam uputnicu?
Kuzis kaj me muci..  :Smile:  il cekati da petrova predlozi da pitam svojeg gina?
Il ja pitam petrovu dal mogu pitat svojeg gina za tu opciju..?
..hehehe..muko moja

----------


## Medo2711

> Hmm..znaci to bi ja kao trebala dogovoriti s svojim ginekologom?pa reci u petrovoj da imam uputnicu?
> Kuzis kaj me muci..  il cekati da petrova predlozi da pitam svojeg gina?
> Il ja pitam petrovu dal mogu pitat svojeg gina za tu opciju..?
> ..hehehe..muko moja


Reci gin da ti treba D1 uputnica.I opet se naruci u Petrovu i reci da hoces u prirodni ici.Nisam cula da jos neko ima problema.Dok tebe dr.gin daje D1 uputnicu sta te briga.Neznam kakav ti gin.

----------


## Airad

Super.
A vi koji ste cjepljeni i imate potvrdz,dal trebate svejedno na test prije postupka?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ja sam bila u rujnu, nije trebalo, i sad sam se javila da krećem s terapijom za FET, nisu mi spominjali test... 
Jedino ako se sad u par dana opet nešto ne promijeni

----------


## Airad

Ima ko informaciju koliko nakon korone smijemo u postupak?
Mislim,nemam ju,al imaju svi oko mene i samo cekam..makar ju jos nisam dobila  od kad je pocelo sve.

----------


## Ruza_rozita

Bok,

zapela mi je za oko jedna info koju sam pročitala na ovoj temi, a to je da se u Petrovoj može ići na više prirodnih postupaka od onih 6 koje imamo preko HZZO (minimalno 2 prirodna i 4 stimulirana). Je li to točno i kako se može info provjeriti? Da odem na konzultacije? Zna li tko je li to vrijedi i u ostalim klinikama ili je to samo u Petrovoj?

----------


## Teus1990

Cure, žene pozdrav  :Smile: 

Trebala bi info za frendicu koja se sprema za postupak u Petrovoj pa vas molim pomoć.

Ima problema sa primarnom ginekologicom i svakako ju planira mjenjati kad nađe nekoga adekvatnoga tko prima nove pacijente.

Zanima ju da li joj je D1 uputnica dovoljna za sve u Petrovoj u jednom postupku?
Znači prvi pregled, konzultacije, postupak, aspiracija, transfer, lijekovi...

Samo da ne mora tražiti (moliti) primarnu ginekologicu još uputnica...

----------

